# Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen



## Miehzman (14. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich denke mal Aquarium gestalten gehört auch ein bisschen in die Rubrik "Selbermachen". Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es jemanden gibt, der sein Aquarium mit einheimischen (und damit auch "normalen") Fischen besetzt hat, und ob derjenige mir Tipps zur Gestaltung und zum Besatz geben kann. Ich meine nur: Zierfische  :v es gibt bunte, leuchtende, durchsichtige und und und. Das is doch wirklich nicht mehr schön!
Naja jedenfalls schonmal Danke im voraus!
Miehzi


----------



## köderfischer (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab in meinem Aquarium einen wechselnden Bestand an heimischen Fischen, werden als Köderfische gehältert. Mal Rotaugen, mal Rotfedern mal barsche mal brassen mal alles auf einmal. Vertragen sich gut, und bei ausreichend wasserwechsel und licht und ein paar Pflanzen fühlen die sich sogar recht wohl und fressen und wachsen sogar noch.


----------



## Chrisi04 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo, evtl. hilft dir das weiter

http://www.123schmitt.de/kaltaqua.htm

http://www.haarstrang.de/stichli.htm


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich denke mal Aquarium gestalten gehört auch ein bisschen in die Rubrik "Selbermachen". Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es jemanden gibt, der sein Aquarium mit einheimischen (und damit auch "normalen") Fischen besetzt hat, und ob derjenige mir Tipps zur Gestaltung und zum Besatz geben kann. Ich meine nur: Zierfische :v es gibt bunte, leuchtende, durchsichtige und und und. Das is doch wirklich nicht mehr schön!
> Naja jedenfalls schonmal Danke im voraus!
> Miehzi



Ein Kaltwasseraquarium zum STEHEN zu bringen, 
erfordert sehr viel Zeit & Einsatz...!
Und ist im Grunde je nach Größe & Besatz schwerer als herkömmliche Becken zu halten...(Warmwasserzierfische)!


----------



## Fritzchen (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Unser Angelhändler(Halle/saale) hat nen großes Becken ca. 1000 Liter .Hat sogar nen kleinen Wels und nen Aal drin, klappt wohl bestens.


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat der ne Hompage mit foto vom becken? 

Angler88


----------



## Fritzchen (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat er :www.internationale-angelgeraete.de. Becken ist sogar größer 2650 Liter.


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Funtz Net !


----------



## Fritzchen (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Fuktioniert,mußt auf deinem Browser die Adresse nur normal eingeben.


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

J o ! 

Danke ! 

Wird mir auch gern mal das becken live ansehen ! 

Angler88


----------



## arno (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin!
Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein Aquqarium dementsprechend einzurichten.
Ich denke mal, das ich mir Betonkies zulege und darauf dann Kieselsteine lege.
Dann ein bis zwei Wasserpflanzen rein und dann die Pumpe anschmeißen.
Das ganze sollte wohl so 14 Tage ohne Fische laufen, da sich bestimmt Reaktionen wegen Kieselsäure ergeben.
Dort kommen dann aber auch nur Köfis rein, also immer wechselnder Bestand.

Zudem bin ich noch am Überlegen , ob ich mir drinnen oder draußen ein Bassin anlege wo ich meine gefangenen Aale hältern kann, damit ich sie nicht immer erst einfrieren muss , um sie erst dann zu räuchern wenn ich genug zusammen habe!
Weil Frisch gräuchert, schmecken die natürlich viel besser!


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mal so ne frage, 
wie viel l haben denn so eure becken? 

@Arno 

Also ich friere meine aale immer ein! 
Also drinne? Dann laufen sie dir noch durch die bude! 
Und draußen hauen sie vieleicht auch ab! 
Die burschen snd sehr eigenartig ! 
Aber wenn es ihn gefält bleiben se wohl. 

Angler88


----------



## arno (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na zur Not sag ich denen das draußen ein Aal fressender Hund rum läuft!
Na wenn die Wände steil genug und glatt sind kommen die doch nicht raus , oder man deckt es ab!
Mein Aquarium ist 200 Liter groß.


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Oder schon sand zur sicherheit ums becken ! 
Das mögen sie auch net


----------



## honeybee (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich habe ja selber ein Kaltwasserbecken mit 212L. Momentan schwimmen darin 2 Rotfedern, 7 Kaulbarsche, 4 kleine Flussbarsche und ein etwas größerer (Herr Barsch genannt)

Mit Weißfischen wie Laube, Plötze etc. habe ich dieses Jahr kein so richtiges Glück, nachdem ich im Frühjahr das Becken komplett leer gemacht hatte.


----------



## honeybee (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ahso, einen Aal hatten wir auch schon im Becken, doch er schaffte es immer wieder, zu entkommen. Der kleinste Spalt reichte aus und man durfte suchen gehen. Von daher kommt kein Aal mehr ins Becken.


----------



## Fritzchen (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also im Laden ist der Aal noch nicht abgehauen und der Wels hat ihn noch nicht gefressen. Mein Becken hat übrigens 500 Ltr.


----------



## DanyS73 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Soderle hier mal mein Becken. Besatz war bis vor kurzem 19 Ukeleien. 15 Ukeleien habe ich dan abgegeben und die restlichen 4 wurden als KöFi verwendet. Werde die nächsten Tage mal wieder neuen Besatz angeln gehen.

In mitten der Steinpackung gibt es Unterschlüpfe. Hinter der Steinpackung ist eine Pumpe versteckt welche für Sauerstoff und Wasserreinigung sorgt. Beckengröße: 120l, Pumpenleistung: 300l/h
Somit gibt es ordentlich Strömung und auch Bereiche wo sich die Fische mal ausruhen können.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31525

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31526


----------



## Rheophilius (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

da ich auch begeisterter Aquarianer bin, kann ich nur dazu raten, sich erstmal  über biologische Grundlagen wie den  Stickstoffkreislauf, Einrichtung, Technik etc. zu informieren.
Dazu gibt es zum einen diverse Foren/Boards/Newsgroups als auch gute Webseiten, z.B. http://www.scalare-online.de . Literatur gibt es natürlich auch, aller#dings sollte man den Angaben hier nicht blind vertrauen.

Die Schwierigkeit bei einem Kaltwasseraquarium mit eihmeimischen Fischen besteht vorallem darin, dass Temperatur und somit der Sauerstoffgehalt besonders im Sommer ohne Kühltechnik nicht selten kritisch werden kann. Es ist leichter und vorallem konstengünstiger ein Aquarium zu beheizen als es zu kühlen. Zudem ist eine Winterruhe mit Temperaturen von höchstens 10°C sinnvoll für die Gesunderhaltung der Tiere.

Grundlegend sollte ein Aquarium so eingerichtet und ausgelegt sein, dass die darin gepflegten Fische ihr gesamtes Leben darin verbringen können. Es sind also Endgröße, Sozialverhalten, Bewegungsdrang, Fortpflanzung, Stoffwechsel etc. zu berücksichtigen.

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Rheophilius
ich denke damit hast du völlig Recht. Meistens sind diese sogenannten Hälterungsbecken viel zu klein und vor allem zu warm!

Arno
außerdem ist doch Hältern verboten

all
wozu Köderfische hältern? Lebende sind doch ohnehin verboten

Ich mein ja nur darüber sollte man vorher mal nachdenken


----------



## sebastian (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Fritzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Angelhändler(Halle/saale) hat nen großes Becken ca. 1000 Liter .Hat sogar nen kleinen Wels und nen Aal drin, klappt wohl bestens.



Jo nur würd ich eine extra versicherung für wasserschaden abschließen


----------



## Miehzman (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke erstmal,
endlich hat mir mal einer (eigentlich ja mehrere) geantwortet ^^.
Ich wollte mir nen Aal und Wels eventuell auch Katzenwels besetzen in der Größe Stinkefingerlang und dann nochne Truppe aus Barschen/Kaulbarschen (etwa 4-6 Stk.)in der 2-3cm (krieg ich mit der Senke) und dann dann für die Sauberkeit am Grund müssen 2 Gründlinge aus dem Teich her, vielleicht auch 2 5-6cm lange Rofedern. Falls die sich nicht verstehen oder ein anderes Problen auftritt, kommen die Unruhestifter halt in unsern Teich ( Falls die da Unruhe stiften,hetze ich unsern großen Barsch auf diekleoinen Biester!).
@Hechthunter21
einmal hab ichs schon geschafft allerdings musste ich mein Aquarium abauen (so ein scheiß)
Miehzi


----------



## Miehzman (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich bins nochmal
Wenn die Fische zu groß werden kann ich sie immer noch in unsern Teich setzen (aber wenn ein Wels z b in einem 2m langen Becken lebt würde er auch mit genügend Futter keine 2,50m lang werden)
Miehzi


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

müssen ganz klar *Blaubandbärblinge *rein ...  :q


----------



## arno (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Rheophilius
> ich denke damit hast du völlig Recht. Meistens sind diese sogenannten Hälterungsbecken viel zu klein und vor allem zu warm!
> 
> Arno
> ...



Wo steht das? |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> all
> wozu Köderfische hältern? Lebende sind doch ohnehin verboten



ich angel mit toten, auftreibenden Köfis auf Grund ....
meistens keine Zeit welche vorher zu stippen ...
und wie es meistens so ist - wenn man dringend welche braucht .......   |uhoh:
mit eingefrorenen Fischies hatte ich eher weniger, bzw. keinen Erfolg.
Also quasi frische tote Köfis :m
die fühlöen sich anscheinend nicht so unwohl in meiner 300 l Gartentonne .... zumindest fressen sie mir fast die Haare vom Kopf ( Goldfischflockenfutter )  und alle quicklebendig ! #6
Ist halt viiiiel einfacher, bequemer und vor allem schneller wenn es mal kurzfristig auf ne Zanderpirsch gehen soll, mit nem Teichkescher sich am Vorrat zu bedienen ! #6#6#6
abgesehen davon das es sowieso sone Sache ist wenn das Wasser wieder kälter wird an vernünftige Köfis zu kommen ....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Rheophilius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich auch begeisterter Aquarianer bin, kann ich nur dazu raten, sich erstmal über biologische Grundlagen wie den Stickstoffkreislauf, Einrichtung, Technik etc. zu informieren.
> Dazu gibt es zum einen diverse Foren/Boards/Newsgroups als auch gute Webseiten, z.B. http://www.scalare-online.de . Literatur gibt es natürlich auch, aller#dings sollte man den Angaben hier nicht blind vertrauen.
> ...



#6 so in etwa hätte ich es auch geschrieben...!!!


----------



## Miehzman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was haltet ihr von Sonnenbarschen. Die sind irgendwie lustig! Die vergreifen sich an Wobblern, die so groß sind wie sie selbst!#d 

Miehzi


----------



## arno (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin!
Jetzt schwimmen ein Aal, ein Barsch und ein Gründling im Aquarium.
Leider zur zeit keine Fotos, da ich meine Kamera verliehen habe!


----------



## Miehzman (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei mir schwimmen jetzt Aal 2x Katzenwels Krebs und Sterlett (der mir als russischer Stör verkauft wurde!) im Aquarium. Der Aal könnte, wenn er wollte, aus dem Aquarium entwischen, allerdings scheint es so, als würde es ihm gut gefallen.
Miehzi


----------



## arno (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht das? |kopfkrat



Bondex, das bezog ich jetzt auf den Satz: Köderfische hältern ist doch verboten!
Wer hat denn hier was von : Lebende Köderfische zum Angeln gesagt?
Ich nicht !
Die werden bei mir vorher IMMER fachgerecht abgeschlagen und abgestochen!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Bondex, das bezog ich jetzt auf den Satz: Köderfische hältern ist doch verboten!
> Wer hat denn hier was von : Lebende Köderfische zum Angeln gesagt?
> Ich nicht !
> Die werden bei mir vorher IMMER fachgerecht abgeschlagen und abgestochen!



|kopfkratsteht doch auch so in der Satzung der CRF oder Irre ich mich da...

nicht Zanken Freunde  das Leben ist zu  kurz...:m


----------



## arno (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkratsteht doch auch so in der Satzung der CRF oder Irre ich mich da...
> 
> nicht Zanken Freunde  das Leben ist zu  kurz...:m



Oh Guido, Du bist gemein! |kopfkrat  #q  |supergri


----------



## c0re (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Miehtzman,

dein aquarium solltest du so einrichten wie die fische die du willst es mögen, also bei karpfen, brassen etc. einen boden rein, der ihnen das gründeln ermöglicht sie aber nicht verletzt. wenn du pflanzen willst sollten die wurzel immer mit großen schweren steinen geschütz werden damit sie nicht beschädigt oder abgerissen werden und somit zum absterben der pflanze führen. bei raubfischen wie hecht,zander usw. solltest du wurzeln oder große steine ins aquarium stellen damit sie ihr jagtverhalten ausüben können, sprich verstecken vorm show down . bevor du das aquarium mit fischen besetzt solltest du das becken 14 tage ohne fische laufen lassen damit sich die filterbakterien entwickeln können und den fischen somit unnötige krankheiten oder sogar der tot erspart bleibt.
falls du noch fragen hast melde dich ich werd mir mühe geben sie fachgerecht und so schnell wie möglich zu beantworten.

mfg.c0re


----------



## arno (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Äh, nicht lachen jetzt!

Kann man diese Filterbakterien nicht auch kaufen?
Ich habe ja jetzt auch das Aquarium einige Tage vorher am laufen gehabt, aber eben keine 14 Tage!


----------



## Miehzman (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Tach,
@c0re danke für die Tipps. Ich hab jetzt gerade Aal 2x Katzenwels und nen Sterlett im Aquarium. Dem Aal und dem Sterlett gefällt der Sandboden, nach meinen Beobachtungen zumindest. Der Aal gräbt sich teilweise im Sand ein und der Sterlett gründelt im Sandboden. Die Katzenwelse mögen zumindest die Löcher, die durch die Strömung (Pumpe) entstehen. Ich habe als Pflanzen Hornkraut und Tausendblatt. Als Versteck gibt es ein 50er Abwasserrohr, die Fische scheinen es zu mögen! Ach ja und dann gibt es noch nen Krebs der sich unter ein paar Steinen versteckt.


@arno frag mich nicht ich hab keine Ahnung


Weiss jemand wie man Katzenwelse und Sterletts füttern kann?
Miehzi


----------



## arno (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Da wir gerade dabei sind und mir im Moment so einige Sachen zu bruche gehen( Auto) hier mal gleich ne Frage nach einer guten und günstigen Pumpe für mein Aquarium!


----------



## steve71 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Miehzman: Biete Deinen Katzenwelsen Höhlen aus Steinen oder Wurzelholz an. Darin verstecken sie sich tagsüber sehr gern. Hast Du schon mal ausprobiert wieviel die fressen können?!? Ich hatte auch mal einen im AQ. Der hat bei 20 cm Länge 10 Tauwürmer hintereinander verdrückt!

Viel Spaß mit Deinen neuen "Einheimischen"!

Gruß Steve


----------



## c0re (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@miehzman dein sterlet kannst du mit mit grünzeug oder würmer füttern und deine welse mit kleinen fischen oder anderen kleintiere.

@arno filterbakterien kann man nirgens kaufen, die kommen von alleine wenn du in deinem aquarium bplansen drinn hat un eine außreichende filterung. im zierfischbereich kann man auch das tetre aquasave verwenden wovon ich allerdicngs nicht viel halte das das eher überflüssige chmie ist. also bevor du fische einsetzt sollte das aquarium 14tage eingelaufen sein. also das mit den pumpen ist so eine sache, an deiner stelle würde ich mir bei ebay einen gebrauchten eheim außenfilterkaufen. die dinger sind sehr zuverlässig und nehmen im aquarium kein platz weg.

ach ja bevor ich es vergesse @miehzman setz deine welse bitte nicht aus wenn sie dir zu groß werden(maximal 20-25cm) sondern verfütter sie an die katzen, die plage bekommt man aus keinem aquarium mehr raus!!!

mfg.c0re


----------



## arno (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

cOre, danke für den Tip!


----------



## fly-martin (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Filterbakterien kannst Du nicht kaufen - aber wenn Du von einem schon laufendem Becken z.B.  gebrauchte ( schmutzige ) Filterwatte bekommst und die für einige Tage  in Dein Becken reinpackst bilden sich die Bakterien erheblich schneller. 
Durch das gebrauchte Filtermaterial siedelst Du einen Teil der Bakterien aus dem schon laufenden Becken an.
Das andere Becken sollte schon mindestens 3 Monate laufen!


----------



## cHiNaKrAcHeR (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi liebe Angelkollegen,

vor kurzem hat mich meine Freundin (leider Nichtanglerin) gefragt, ob man die Fische vom Altrhein nicht auch in ein Aquarium setzen könne. Das Problem was mir in den Sinn kam ist, dass man Fische eigentlich direkt abtöten muss wenn man (in Hessen) keinen 350x50 cm langen Setzkescher hat.

Wie kriegt ihr eure Fischlis nach Hause ins Aquarium bzw. wo hältert ihr diese solange?

Laut hessischem Gesetz darf man übrigens nur Fische im Setzkescher hältern die "für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind" und "das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig" (vgl. § 4, [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1]Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei und                                  den Schutz der Fische; Hessen)

LG
Marc
[/size][/font]


----------



## Miehzman (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Tach,
@ Steve71 is ja heftig das der 10 Tauwürmer gefressen hat! Danke für die "Höhlentipps"

@c0re Ich habs jetzt mal mit Mückenlarven beim Sterlett versucht der mag die Dinger voll gerne. Da meine Katzenwelse erst 4 oder5 cm groß sind is das mit den Fischen glaub ich eher was für den Aal. Aussetzen würde ich die Katzenwelse schon deshalb nich, weil die sich ja so vermehren und solche Bruträuber sind, also eine Plage für ein jedes Gewässer

@cHiNaKrAcHeR ich nehm die einfach im Eimer mit (musst du nur nich jedem zeigen )

Weiss jemand was man gegen Sauerstoffmangel im Aquarium tun kann??

Miehzi


----------



## c0re (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@miehzman falls du noch geld übrig hast kauf dir im zoogeschäft oder im internet eine membrahn pumpe mit luftschlauch und sauerstoffstein, was am aller einfachsten ist. wenn du nicht so viel geld dafür ausgeben willst empfehle ich dir an den auslauf deiner wasserpumpe einen kleinen schlauch hinzukleben, durch das ausströmende wasser werden immer wieder luftperlen mit ins aquarium gezogen womit das wasser mit sauerstoff angereichert wird.
ansonsten hilft nur fleißig wasserwechsel zu machen und möglichst kaltes wasser zum füllen verwenden, da bei kaltem wasser die dichte am höchsten ist und mehr sauerstoff darinn gebunden wird.

mfg.c0re


----------



## Miehzman (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke c0re!


----------



## Miehzman (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab jetzt erstmal die Wasser Temperatur mit Wasserwechsel und Eiswürfeln um 4 Grad abgekühlt ^^!


----------



## davis (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe auch schon einmal über den besatz mit heimischen Fischen nachgedacht. Allerdings bin ich zu dem Schlus gekommen das ich das nicht besonders gut finde weil ein Aquarium viel zu eng ist für die Fische!
Ich halte zwar selbst Zierfische im Aquarium aber die sind alle klein, d.h. 5cm und die werden im Wachstum nicht eingeschränkt.
So nem Zierfisch geht es in nem privaten Aquarium weitaus besser als mit unzähligen Artgenossen in engen, unbepflanzten Becken bei einem Händler......aber unsere heimischen Fische sollte man in den Flüssen und Seen lassen....oder wenigstens in nem ausreichend großen Gartenteich halten....

Ich glaube es is auch nich so ganz legal kleine Exemplare einheimischer Fische (z.B. nen kleinen Hecht) ausm Gewässer zu entnehmen un ins Aquarium zu schmeißen....

mfg

davis


----------



## Miehzman (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich nehm meine Fische auch nicht ohne Grund aus anderen Gewässern in mein Aquarium! Manche werden zurück gesetzt andere werden als Köfis benutzt. Die meißten hab ich mir auch sowieso gekauft!

Miehzi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt erstmal die Wasser Temperatur mit Wasserwechsel und Eiswürfeln um 4 Grad abgekühlt ^^!



sag mal ist es dir evtl.möglich ein Pic von deinem Aquatoll einzustellen ...?!|kopfkrat

pssst die Sache mit den Eiswürfeln gefällt mir nicht so recht


----------



## biotoecus (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Miehzmann,
also gegen Sauerstoffmangel hilft langfristig eine mäßige Besetzung mit Fischen, sparsames Füttern, häufiger Wasserwechsel (pro Woche 50 %) und bei einheimischen Fischen ein möglichst kühler Standort, am besten im Keller.
@ arno,
also wenn Du eine Pumpe brauchst, kann ich Dir die Produkte der Fa. Eheim empfehlen. Sie halten ewig, es gibt immer Erstzteile für alles und ältere Filter, die im übrigen oft besser sind als neue, gibt es zu Hauf günstig bei Ebay. Wenn du mir die Daten Deines Aquariums nennst (PN), den Fischbestz und ob Du einen Außen- oder Innenfilter willst, kann ich Dir passende Modelle aus der etwas verwirrenden Vielfalt empfehlen.
Viel Spaß mit den Aquarien.
biotoecus.


----------



## Sxxlflx (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Miehzmann

hast du pflanzen im becken? wenn ja, keinen sprudler verwenden. dieser treibt den im wasser befindlichen CO2 aus und die pflanzen können demzufolge keinen O2 mehr bilden und fangen an selbst auch O2 zum leben zu verwenden. sterben dann allerdings dennoch nach und nach...ansonsten, wie schon gesagt wöchentlicher teilwasserwechsel, am besten immer ein drittel und die zusammenhänge zwischen beleuchtung temperatur, stoffwechselhaushalt der pflanzen und fische etc verinnerlichen...

desweiteren lese ich hier immer von rotfedern...haben die nicht ein mindestmaß von 20 cm? zumindest ist das hier in sachsen so...


----------



## Miehzman (30. August 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum die Fische Sauerstoffmangel haben. Katzenwelse Kaulbarsche und Aale haben doch bei 20°C keine Probleme mit Sauerstoff! Dem Sterlett verzeih ich das ja noch weil die ja ziemlich empfindlich sind... (Ich glaub der hat anderen Fische angesteckt^^)

@soulfly danke für die Tipps mit den Pflanzen allerdings war es so, dass wenn ich keine Pumpe zum sprudeln hatte , hatten die Fische viel extremeren Sauerstoffmangel

@biotoecus Ich hab nur 5 Fische im 60 l Becken alle max. 10cm groß (außer dem Aal ca. 20 cm)

@hechthunter21 das mitt den eiswürfeln hab ich nu das erste mal gemacht. Jetzt nehm ich immer Kühlakkus mit Eis drin (auch nicht besser^^) Wenn du nen Tipp hast könntest du ihn mir ja sagen, währe nett (mich nervt das auch aber was will man machen?) Die Fotos vonder Digitalkamera waren immer zu groß aber ich kanns mal versuchen.

Ich hab jetzt übrigens ein neues 160 l Becken yippih Da fühlen sich die Fische bestimmt wohler!

Miehzi


----------



## Tobibobel22 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe das ganze auch schon durch...mit Elritzen ! sehr schöne Fische vor allem die Männchen ! aber das ganze lief dann doch "schief". 

Die Fische knickten sich alle durch wie ein Knie beim gehen.... und starben dann...

mfg Tobi


----------



## angelkumpel (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo ihr Fischzüchter !                                                                                  Manche Sachen klingen ganz schön abenteuerlich !!! Vielleicht erst mal einige grundlegende Tipp`s .                                                                         1.Stellplatz  - Schatten,kühl,nicht ans Fenster,keine Sonne,stabiler Schrank,weiche ,absolut glatte Unterlage (Gummiunterlage/Auslegware              2.Bodengrund - Pflanzerde+Kies+Steine/Wurzeln - sonst wachsen keine Pflanzen 3.Pflanzen - ganz wichtig für Sauerstoff + vor allem Nitratabbau (Fisch-AA ) 4.Filter/Strömungspumpe - Aussenfiter für mind.300l mit top Filtermaterial    (nur der Filter schafft mit ordentlich funktionierenden Bakterienkulturen den nötigen Schadstoffabbau - das ist eine ganze Menge - man füttert ja vorw.tierische Eiweiße,und die Fische kakken nicht wenig !!!   Die Strömungspumpe (Powerhead) schafft die nötige Wasserbewegung und für top Sauerstoffverhältnisse - auch bei 22°C Wassertemperatur und "großen" Fischen .Kostet nicht viel ,ca. 30/40 € . Man kann sogar einen Schnellfilter (10€) unten aufsetzen - Einfach top.                            5.Wasser rein,bepflanzen,einrichten und mind.14 Tage stehen lassen - auf alle Fälle Aquasafe+Aquaclean dazu - das sind die Bakterien und die Erstentgifter ,die man braucht. Auch bei jedem Wasserwechsel Aquasafe zugeben (gegen Chlor u.andere Gifte).Erkundige dich genau im Zooladen-die haben meist Ahnung .                          6. Licht - ganz wichtig - ordendliche Leuchtstoffröhren (Aquaglow,Sunglow),keine Baumarkt-Röhren - sonst wachsen die Pflanzen nicht richtig und den Fischen gehts auch auf Dauer nicht gut.                                                                           7.Fischbesatz - klein anfangen ,am Anfang wenig und vor allem kleinere Fische einsetzen und erst mal Erfahrungen sammeln - Fische müssen nicht umsonst sterben - für 1A Angler dürfte das das Maß aller Dinge sein !!! Köder oder Aquarium - alles andere ist Mist. Ein AQ sollte man unbedingt als Biotop betrachten ,wo jeder Eingriff großen Schaden anrichten kann !!!                                                                8.Wasserwechsel - wöchentlich etwa 1/3 der Wassermenge sind vollkommen ausreichend (Aquasafe) ,wenig/mäßig füttern ,Fische so wenig wie möglich beunruhigen. 1-2 x im Monat mit der Schlammglocke Mulm absaugen /den Kies im oberen Bereich reinigen . Außenfilter max. 2x im 1/4 Jahr reinigen-bzw.nur zur Hälfte ,wegen der Bakterienkulturen ,braun ,ganz ganz wichtig !!!                                                                                                           Letzter Tipp !!! Einfach schreiben ,was du noch wissen willst - ich antworte ,wenn ich Zeit habe !!!                                Tschüssi !!!


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na wenn das keine brauchbaren Tipps sind!


----------



## Miehzman (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

@ Dorschi hab ich grade auch gedacht!!

@ angelkumpel ich hab Katzenwelse und einen Kaulbarsch im Aquarium. Ich wollte aber auch Bitterlinge züchten. Weisst du, ob ich die kleinen Bitterlinge (ich meine die Brut) im Einzelaquarium großziehen soll, oder ob die im anderen mit Kaulbarsch und Katzenwelse wachsen dürfen/können? Wenn ich das AQ möglichst wenig beunruhigen soll, sollte ich auch nicht die Katzenwelse mit der Hand füttern, oder?


Miehzi


----------



## Alleskönner (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe einen 30cm Rhein Wels in meinem Becken und der zieht sich ab und zu ein paar kleine Malawiebuntbarsche rein|supergri.Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 19 grad c.


----------



## angelkumpel (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey ...Miehzman !!!

Bitterlinge sind ein Ding für sich . Sie brauchen Teich - oder Malermuscheln zum Eierlegen - und das ist das Problem !!!
Teichmuscheln lassen sich zwar über einen längeren Zeitraum halten - verhungern dabei aber kontinuierlich, bis sie sich irgendwann öffnen und "stinken".:v :v :v 

Man kann sie mit einem Spezialfutter(Plankton für Meerwasser - AQ- Zooladen) oder mit feinem Frostfutter (Cyclops) und Grünalgen 
(im Wasserglas im Fenster ansetzen - kommen von selbst) füttern.
Das nächste Problem ist die Winterpause, die die Fische meist brauchen, um im Frühjahr darauf zu laichen - du müsstest für mind 2 Monate die Wassertemp. unter 10°C halten, um die Hormone bei Erwärmung zu aktivieren.Die Bitterlinge schimmern dann in allen Regenbogenfarben, vor allem die Milchner. Die Rogner bekommen eine Legeröhre, mit deren Hilfe sie nach mehreren Versuchen max 20 Eier in jede Muschel legen.
Die Fischbrut wächst in der Muschel auf und wird durch sie mit Frischwasser, Sauerstoff und Plankton versorgt. Irgendwann werden sie dann "ausgespuckt" und schwimmen dann frei herum - in dieser Größe werden sie leicht gefressen.
Denk drüber nach und ließ ein bißchen Literatur - es sind nicht umsonst
- GESCHÜTZTE FISCHE - !!!
Frag ruhig nach, wenn du noch mehr wissen willst !!!

Euer ...angelkumpel... ! |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## guemmi1900 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Leute,
der angelkumpel hat es richtig erfasst!Macht aus unseren einheimischen Fischen *keine Zierfische* !
Alle Versuche wurden in den letzten Jahrzenten schon mehrmals mit mehr oder wenig großem Erfolg gemacht,aber tut mir einen Gefallen laßt die Fische in unsren Gewässern dort geht es Ihnen viel besser als Ihr denkt.
Vor allem wenn ich gerade lese *Elritzen*!Diese Tiere im Aquarium halten zu wollen ist ja fast sträflich.Die Elritze ist ein selten gewordener Fisch der freien Forellenregion insbesondere die Blutelritze,also Fische die ohne fließendes kaltes Wasser überhaupt nicht auskommen,dies und mehr sollte man sich bei solchen Versuchen überlegen!
Viele Gruesse Euer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also mal so im globalen zum Kaltwasseraquarium einheimisch:
Je größer so ein Becken ist, so stabiler und einfacher ist es generell.
Ein paar tausend Liter sind viel besser als ein paar hundert usw.
Ein großes Becken bleibt auch viel temperaturstabiler, weil sich die Wassertemperatur nur langsam ändert.
Bei genügender Größe kann man auch Sand, Kies und etliche Planzen einbringen und der ein oder andere Tubixfex oder Wasserfloh geistert dann auch darin rum, Schnecken nicht zu vergessen, so daß ein paar kleinere Barsche und Minifischchen schon ein Stück Futter selber finden.
Auch nimmt die Wartungsfeundlichkeit zu, sprich Wasserwechsel und saubermachen ist viel seltender nötig. Allerdings sollte man dann mit guten Schlauchab/zuläufen arbeiten.
Wenn das Verhältnis Fische/Pflanzen günstig für die Selbstreinigung ist, hat man noch weniger zu tun. Bezieht sich alles auf Becken mit Zierfischanspruch. 
Für reine Köderfischhälterei etc. sieht das natürlich simpler aus.

Und die Oberschlauen mit den Gesetzen und Verboten: Im Rahmen der normalen Köderfischentnahme ist das ja schon mal in etwa mit enthalten. Und ein reales Problem stellt die Menge eines Aquariumbesatzes nun auch nicht da. Und Umweltpolitisch ist es ja nun zigfach sinniger einheimische Fische zu halten, diese evtl. wie seltene Arten (Gründling,Moderlieschen,Bitterling) auch noch zu vermehren, als diesen Raubbau an anderen (tropischen) Süßwasser und Salzwasserfischen zu unterstützen, mit riesigen Kollateralschäden und Verlustraten. 
Und Angler wie auch Kinder lernen viel mehr über einheimische Fische, deren Schönheit und Schützenwertheit, daß ist einfach nur  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Miehzman (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
@ guemmi1900
Ich hasse hasse hasse haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee Zierfische!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Außer meinen kleinen Goldfisch im Teich!


Warum versteht eigentlich niemand, dass ich die Fische nicht quälen, sondern züchten will! Im Teich find ich keinen Fisch wieder außer im Barsch-, Forellen-, Döbel- oder Sonnenbarschmagen!
Miehzi


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> auf alle Fälle Aquasafe+Aquaclean dazu - das sind die Bakterien und die Erstentgifter ,die man braucht. Auch bei jedem Wasserwechsel Aquasafe zugeben (gegen Chlor u.andere Gifte).


Was bitte solln Erstentgifter sein??
Schadstoffabbauende Bakterien siedeln sich von allein im Becken an.Im Filter , im/auf dem Bodengrund , an den Scheiben , auf den Pflanzen , auf der Deko usw.Wenn mann das beschleunigen will , kann mann auch Filtermat. aus einem bereits eingefahrenen Becken verwenden. 
Was das Chlor angeht, Dieses Gas wird je nach bakterieller Belastung dem Frischwasser in der benötigten Menge zugesetzt (eingeblasen). Damit davon nichts ins AQ gerät, einfach das Wechselwasser 1. mit einem Brauseschlauch zuführen oder das Wasser vorher kräftig umrühren oder das Wasser vor dem Wechsel einige Zeit stehen lassen.
Ansonsten könne diverse ch.Mittelchen Schadstoffen wie zB. Schwermetalle nicht einfach so auflösen. Vielmehr werden diese Stoffe gebunden. Das meiste davon setzt sich dann im Bodengrund an. Dann kommen wieder die Bakterien und "knacken" diese Verbindungen. Und schon hat man den "Salat" wieder im AQ u. das fröhliche Sterben kann beginnen.
 Fazit , Chemie hat im Aq nichts zusuchen. ( mit Ausnahme von Medikamenten)


----------



## angelkumpel (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Gunnar N.

#c #d #c 

Vielleicht hast du mitbekommen, das hier absolute Anfänger am Werke sind.
Die möchten am liebsten ihre Fische schon am selben Tag einsetzen.
Aus dieser Situation heraus habe ich die Empfehlung gegeben, Aquasafe zu verwenden.
(ich benutze das übrigens immer bei jedem Wasserwechsel und hatte nie Probleme - Profis in der Aquaristik werden das bestätigen)
Die Sache mit den Schwermetallen und "Giftstoffen" ist in Bezug auf Aquasafe
in soweit wichtig, als das die Fischschleimhaut geschützt wird und dieses 
Mittel für ein besseres Wohlbefinden bei Erstbesatz, Wasserwechsel oder Transport sorgt,sowie vor Verpilzung und Krankheiten schützt. 
Aquaclean enthält die notwendigen Bakterienkulturen und unterstützt die bestehenden Kulturen im Becken.
Außerdem gibt es Starterbakterien in Pulverform zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte denen helfen, die bis jetzt ein wenig verwirrt über die "geistreichen"Diskussionen waren .
Man kann Probleme auch einfach bewältigen !!!

Tschüß euer ...angelkumpel... !!!   |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Andreas,


			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast du mitbekommen, das hier absolute Anfänger am Werke sind.
> Die möchten am liebsten ihre Fische schon am selben Tag einsetzen.
> Aus dieser Situation heraus habe ich die Empfehlung gegeben, Aquasafe zu verwenden.


Der Gedanke ansich ist ja nicht falsch, nur gerade Anfängern kann mann aber auch erklären wie es besser geht bzw was richtig ist.Und gerade wenn die "Einfahrzeit" nicht eingehalten wird kommen die Probleme. Diverse Hilfe-hilfe-Thread's in den AQ-Foren sprechen da eine sehr deutliche Sprache.


			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> (ich benutze das übrigens immer bei jedem Wasserwechsel und hatte nie Probleme - Profis in der Aquaristik werden das bestätigen)


Wenn du keine Probleme hast , ist doch alles in Ordnung.Ich habe mit meinen AQ auch keine Probleme , nutze aber auch keine Ch.-Mittel.Was die Profis angeht , nun gut , die Ich kenne , kippen das Zeug auch nicht in ihre Becken....


			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit den Schwermetallen und "Giftstoffen" ist in Bezug auf Aquasafe
> in soweit wichtig, als das die Fischschleimhaut geschützt wird und dieses
> Mittel für ein besseres Wohlbefinden bei Erstbesatz, Wasserwechsel oder Transport sorgt,sowie vor Verpilzung und Krankheiten schützt.
> Aquaclean enthält die notwendigen Bakterienkulturen und unterstützt die bestehenden Kulturen im Becken


Das Sagt die Werbung. Wenns stimmt müßte ich ja, weil ich die Mittel nicht nutze , ständig Probleme haben.


			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibt es Starterbakterien in Pulverform zu kaufen.


Lebende Kulturen in Pulverform? Das ist Nobelpreis verdächtig.


			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich konnte denen helfen, die bis jetzt ein wenig verwirrt über die "geistreichen"Diskussionen waren .


Das selbe Ziel habe ich auch.


			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Probleme auch einfach bewältigen !!


Mann kann dafür sorgen das keine Probleme entstehen....Erst die Ursache bekämpfen dann die Wirkung.


----------



## Miehzman (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
warum bin ich eigentlich ein anfänger nur weil ich fragen stelle?? ich hab mehr Ahnung von Fischen als so mancher erfahrene Angler bei uns im Verein! Ich habe nie für unsern Teich oder mein AQ Chemie genommen, oder will mir hier irgendwer sagen, dass es sowas in der Natur gibt?


----------



## Miehzman (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
warum bin ich eigentlich ein anfänger nur weil ich fragen stelle?? ich hab mehr Ahnung von Fischen als so mancher erfahrene Angler bei uns im Verein! Ich habe nie für unsern Teich oder mein AQ Chemie genommen, oder will mir hier irgendwer sagen, dass es sowas in der Natur gibt? Wenn man sowas nich ohne Chemie hinbekommt sollte man sich erst gar nich Teich oder AQ anschaffen! So das war meine Meinung dazu!
Das einzige Problem was ich habe ist mein Sterlet. Weiss jemand warum ein Fisch innerhalb von einer Nacht so eine starke Biegung ( zwischen Kopf und Rückenflosse) bekommt, dass er nicht mehr richtig schwimmen kann?? Gestern war der noch voll in Ordnung, hatte keine Probleme, war halt wie immer!
Miehzi


----------



## Miehzman (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Is zwar kein guter Thema wechsel, aber das muss ich loswerden:
@ Gunnar deine Signatur spricht wahre Worte, aber sag das mal so einem Penner aus unserm Angelverein. An unserm Forellenbach fing ich letztes Jahr noch 5 schöne B.-Forellen (die kleinst 35 und die größte 54cm). Dieses Jahr war eis bis jetzt nur eine, aus dem Grund, dass jemand aus unserm Verein mit Wurm angelt (es sind nur Kunstköder erlaubt) und eine Forelle nach der anderen rausholt. Wie soll sich unter solchen Umständen noch eine Rotgetupfte erbeuten lassen?? Allerdings ist es als 14jähriger schwer die Aufmerksamkeit auf einen Angler und kleinen Forellenbach zu lenken...


----------



## Gunnar. (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Miehzman,

Das mit dem Anfänger war nur allgemein gemeint. Aber mit 14 , und das liegt in der Natur der Dinge , kann du zwar ein hohes Fachwissen dir angeeignet haben , aber altersbedingt fehlt dir die Erfahrung.--> Was aber keine Abwertung sein soll.


> Allerdings ist es als 14jähriger schwer die Aufmerksamkeit auf einen Angler und kleinen Forellenbach zu lenken...


Das ist sicher ein Problem was nicht so einfach zu lösen ist. Aber vieleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit in einer Mitgliederversammlung dieses Thema anzusprechen.


----------



## Miehzman (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
das mit der Versammlung wollte ich sowieso machen, aber trozdem danke für den Tipp.
Neuste Nachrichten aus meinem AQ: der Sterlet ist tot.:c :c Am Ende atmete er nur noch aus Reflex, da er (glaube ich zumindest) nicht mehr schwimmen konnte. Ich beschloss dann, ihn von seinem Leiden zu erlösen und begrub ihn anschließen. Jetzt |schlaf: er hoffentlich in Frieden!
Den anderen Fischen geht es allerdings gut!#6 
Miehzi


----------



## hennegpunkt (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Funtz Net !



das ist nur der halbe link du nase #q #6 

*www.internationale-angelgeraete.de*


----------



## Miehzman (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

irgendwie im falsche Film??


----------



## Miehzman (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!
ich wollte nochma fragen ob irgendwer erfahrung mit dem Wachstum von Katzenwelsen hat?


----------



## Alexander (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hatte mal eins mit Sonnenbarschen das lief erstaunlich gut. Demnächst stelle ich noch eins mit Rapfen auf. Mal schauen wie sich die fische verhalten. Mein Becken hat 60 Liter.


----------



## Miehzman (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

morgen,
wo bekommst du Rapfen her?? Ich würde auch gern Rafen haben, denn meine Bitterlingen wolln ja nich laichen die können bald wieder Freiheit geniessen im Teich^^.
Miehzi


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> @hechthunter21 das mitt den eiswürfeln hab ich nu das erste mal gemacht. Jetzt nehm ich immer Kühlakkus mit Eis drin (auch nicht besser^^) Wenn du nen Tipp hast könntest du ihn mir ja sagen, währe nett (mich nervt das auch aber was will man machen?)
> 
> Miehzi



Hallo,
wer en bischen Platz für en alten Kühlschrank hat...kann das Wasser damit runterkühlen und sogar die Temperatur halbwegs einstellen...#6 
Einfach en Aussenfilter nehmen, 2 Rohrstücke für den Ein- Auslauf durch die Kühlschranktür etc. stecken, Schlauch draufschieben (evtl. ne Schlauchklemme drauf, um feucht fröhliche Überraschungen zu vermeiden) und das Wasser durch so viele Windungen (Schlauchrolle) wie möglich durchlaufen lassen...fertig!!!
Etwas unständlicher...aber dafür fischfreundlich...


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Blubb,

Na das ist ja mal ne gute Idee. Nur 2 Fragen stellen sich mir.
1. Welcher Themperatur ist einstellbar?
2. Reicht die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit aus um eine konstante Themp. zuerreichen? Eventuel drosseln?


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Einfach mal testen...|supergri 
Um so mehr Schlauch...desto länger läuft das Wasser durch und wird gekühlt.
Man kann natürlich dafür auch ne kleinere extra Pumpe nehmen...
Die Temperatur stellst du durch das Rädchen im Kühlschrank ein und ist natürlich von der Aussen- bzw. Wassertemperatur abhänig, Beckengröße etc.
Muss man individuell ausloten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab moch ein 1,20 Aquarium vollausgestattet zu verkaufen. 
Bei interesse - PN :q


----------



## DanyS73 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Thema Aquariumtemperatur ...

Hatte vor etwa 3 Jahren auch ein kleines Temperaturproblem im Becken. Das merkwürdige daran war ... ich hatte keine Heizung im Becken. Das Problem wurde behoben als ich die Leuchterzeit reduziert habe und die Pumpe etwas stärker eingestellt hatte. Durch die längere Beleuchtung hat sich die Wasseroberfläche aufgeheizt und durch die schwache Pumpeneinstellung wurde das Wasser nur langsam umgewelzt. Dadurch hat sich das Becken auf 25°C aufgeheizt. Mitlerweile wird das Wasser gut durchgerührt durch die Pumpe und die Belichtungszeit wurde am frühen Morgen und späten Abend auf 6h begränzt (Tagsüber Licht... wozu? Ist doch eh hell!). Die Temperatur liegt mitlerweile bei 20-21°C ohne Heizung an einem schattigen Plätzchen ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung (selbst Körbchenmuscheln gedeihen dort).


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ bla-bla-blubb!

Willkommen an Board! Und echt krass Dein Avatar.... hab noch niemand gemeckert?!----- Gut So! :q


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Raubfischer_RD
Danke, bis jetzt noch nicht...
Aber es zeigt doch nur den optimalen Urlaub...Angeln, Bier und...
Ein Schelm wer da was böses denkt... :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ bla-bla-blubb!
> 
> Willkommen an Board! Und echt krass Dein Avatar.... hab noch niemand gemeckert?!----- Gut So! :q



hat was...|kopfkrat#6!


----------



## Miehzman (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
schlimme Themen...#d 
naja egal das Temperaturproblem habe ich nicht mehr. Ohne Heizung ca. 23-24 C° - die Fische scheinen es zu Mögen.
Bis denne
Miehzi :g


----------



## Lupus (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Katastrophe*

Tach auch,#h 
ich wollte mich mal einklinken weil ich ebenfalls eine Frage habe!
Ich  bin habe mich auf das Thema Klatwasseraquarium professionell vorbereitet und wie ich denke keine Fehler gemacht!:g 
Ich habe ein 400 l Becken mit "Hängebeleuchtung" großem Außenfilter und Sauerstoffpumpe! nach der Einlaufzeit von gleich mehreren Monaten (hatte seine Gründe) habe ich das Becken mit Stichlingen Gründlingen Rotaugen Elritzen Döbeln und Rapfen besetzt! |bla: 
(Nein es sind Nicht zu viele Fische waren insgesamt 20 und sehr klein! )
Ja und es funktionierte alles super die Fische waren lebhaft und haben gefressen. #6 
Nette Elektriker stellten den Strom ab, angeblich nur für 8 Stunden und als ich das nächste mal an dem Becken war waren gleich alle Elritzen und Stichlinge tot ! :r Natürlich weil kein Licht kein Sauerstoff kein Filter und als alles wieder anging ne völlig tote Bakterienkultur im Filter!!:r (Ich wurde darüber nicht informiert und ich denke auch das der Strom über Nacht nicht lief)|kopfkrat 
Nachdem Unglück straben im weiter Fische durch einen weißen Hautausschlag (denke Pünktchen Krankheit) habe das Wasser mit Medikamenten versetzt aber das Sterben hört nicht auf! Hat einer noch einen Tip für mich?
Die Gründlinge und das Rotauge sind betroffen die Döbel und Rapfen sind hart im nehmen!
P.S. Die elritzen sind gekauft! (Von wegen in der Natur selten und so)
Man ich könnte kotzen, es lief doch echt ales super!
Nein Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung ph und Nitrit sind optimal!


----------



## Miehzman (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
ich hatte ähnliches, allerdings ist bei mir die Pumpe ausgefallen (warbeim meinem alten, kleinen AQ). Ich wachte Nachts auf und hörte nur den Giebel und die Goldfische nach Luft japsen. Als Fischfreund der ich numal bin, hat mich die Sache nicht in Ruhe gelassen und so beschloss ich aufzustehen und die Sache in Ordnung zu bringen. Die Nacht war damit gelaufen. |gutenach |gaehn: 

Zu den Elektrikern: es gibt immer wieder Menschen de entweder keine Ahnung von gar nix haben oder für die nur der Mensch als Lebewesen zählt (also keine Tiere).

Wenn du nen Gartenteich hast könntest du die Fische ja darein packen und mit dem AQ ganz von vorne anfangen. Ich glaube dass das die einzig vernünftige Möglichkeit wäre.
Setze die Fische auf keinen fall in ein Naturgewässer (z. B. dem Vereinsteich in dem es den Fischen ja scheinbar gut geht) aus, aber das weißt du ja sicherlich, dass das dann Krankheiten verbreiten könnte.

Bis denne
Miehzi :g


----------



## Lupus (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ne schon klar das ich die nicht in den Verensteich zurücksetze! Man so ein Müllheute sind die letzten beiden Gründlinge gestorben! Ich könnte kotzen... aber ob das wirklich alles die Auswirkungen von den Elektrikern sind#c #c 
das ist jetzt schon über eine Woche her... aber wie gesagt das Wasser ist O.K. und vorher hatte kein Fisch eine Krankheit!!!!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## merlinf2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Lupus: 

So nun probier ich mal mein Glück und probier dir etwas zu helfen. Dein weisser Ausschlag bei den Fischen kann alles mögliche sein!!!!! Was hast du denn in dein Becken an Medikamenten gekippt?? Ich hoffe nicht das du gemixt hast! Wenn es die Pünktchenkrankheit ist, dann nimm das medikament von SERA, und halt dich an die Packungsbeilage! D.H. Beleuchtung aus und die "Kur" mehrmals wiederholen! Bei 400L Becken brauchst du da ne ganzschöne Menge an Medikamenten. 
Was du auch bedenken solltest, das es ein Pilzbefall sein kann! Der amcht sich auch mit weissen Ausschlägen bemerkbar!! 

Ansonsten wenn du dir die Fische aus nem Teich bzw. Vereinsgewässer geholt hast, hast du dir mit fast 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit gleich auch noch ein paar Parasiten mitgenommen. In normaler Umgebung der Fische (Teich Fluss usw.) ist das nicht so schlimm, die Fische sind kräftig und können sich wehren! Aber leider bedeuted ein Aquarium im 1. halben Jahr stress für die Viecher! Ergo sie sind anfälliger für Krankheiten! 

Ich kann dir nur den Tip noch geben, dich in versch. Foren schlau zu machen oder auch mal nen Aquarienverein in deiner nähe aufzusuchen! Da hast du dann wirklich das konzentrierte Wissen an einem Fleck! 

Wenn du Adressen brauchst meld dich einfach mal per PN.

CU
Fabian


----------



## Miehzman (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
ich kann nur diese asiatischen Bitterlinge ausm Zoofachhandel empfehlen.
Gut mag jetzt net so passen, dass ich am Anfang mit einheimischen Fischen ankam und jetzt das, aber ich hatte deutsche (also europäische) vom Züchter und die asiatischen ausm Teich. Die einheimischen sind vor kurzem érkrankt. Der eine ´hatte nen total dicken Bauch (kein Laich) und der andere hatte totalen Pilzbefall am Maulbereich, sodass er gerade so atmen konnte, aber kaum noch fressen konnte. Damit er sich nich qualen musste setzte ich ihn dann in den Gartenteich. Den anderen übrigens auch. Den asiatischen geht es aber immernoch blendend und daher meine Empfehlung. Außerdem kann ich Katzenwelse, Aale (wenn man ihnen beigebracht hat, dass es keinen Sinn macht aus dem AQ zu springen) und Barsche (auch Kaulbarsche) empfehlen.

Bis denne
Miehzi :g


----------



## merlinf2000 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also dicker Bauch! Deutet au fBauchwassersucht hin (absolut tödlich). Pilzbefall?? Würde mir schon Kopfschmerzen bereiten!!!
Ansonsten bin ich nicht so glücklich, dass du die kranken einfach in den Gartenteich umsetzt! Da verbreiten sie die Krankheit weiter und sterben dann sowieso!! Sei doch  einfach so nett und erlöse sie lieber mit nem ordentlichen Klapps auf den Hinterkopf! 

CU
Fabian

P.S: Such mal nach dem "Aquarien-Forum" die sind echt gut!


----------



## Miehzman (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
die Forelle ist schneller als der Schall  ! Die Erlösung fand auf biologischer Basis statt. Ich glaube die weiteren Details sind unwichtig ... :c 

Naja mag jetzt net jeder so toll finden, aber in der Natur ist das net anders. Und doch die Details: Ich habe beobachtet, dass wenn die Forelle zugepackt hat, der Fisch sofort mausetot ist. Das bedeutet: keine Qualen!

Bis denne 
Miehzi :g


----------



## DanyS73 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Soderle ... mein Becken besitzt seit längerem einen Barsch der sich dort sehr wohl fühlt. Heute rief mich ein Arbeitskollege an der am Rhein ein paar Ukeleien zu fassen bekommen hatte und diese vergessen hatte wieder ins wasser zu setzen als er nach hause gefahren ist. Wie auch immer... Er hat mich gefragt ob ich die in mein Aquarium setzen wollte. Ich bejate, war eh zu spät für Ihn die wieder zurück zu bringen.
Als er dann bei mir war und in mein Becken gesehen hat meinte er:" Oh Du hast aber einen schönen Barsch!". Aber da hatte er die Ukeleien schon in das Aquarium eingeschüttet. Was dann kam brauche ich eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Nur soviel ... ich hatte noch die möglichkeit ein paar Bilder zu schießen ...


----------



## DanyS73 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hatte noch vergessen ....
der "kleine" Barsch hat sich gleich zwei geschnappt. Den einen mit dem Kopf zuerst dan anderen Rücklinks!


----------



## Ganstar (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also ich habe Schildkröten in mein 300l becken mit Gold fischen und kleinen Pötzen und auch mal Brassen und das geht immer gut


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Danny!

Super Bilder! :q


----------



## Aitor (3. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hehe  das "Problem" mit Barschen und Lauben kenne ich. Hab neulich einen kleinen Barsch aus ner kleinen Restwasserpfütze eines abgelassenen Weihers gerettet und in mein Becken gesetzt. Nach 2 Tagen viel mir auf das die Laubenbrut immer unruhiger wurde. Eines abends konnte ich dann den Barsch in Aktion erleben. Die Lauben hatten übringes die gleiche länge wie der Barsch, so dass er immer erst ne weile dauerte bin die Schwanzfloße komplett im Maul verschwunden war. Hier n pic http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/pete/Bilder/Aquarium/Barsch%20mit%20Flo%dfe.jpg


----------



## Kölner_Jungangler (3. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab ein etwa 120 l Aquarium mit Zierfischen .
Kann ich das jetzt einfach die Fische wechseln ????
Schon mal vorweg : will die Fische nicht töten kenn einen der sie gernen haben möchte . 

mfg 

    Marcel


----------



## DanyS73 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Kölner_Jungangler schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein etwa 120 l Aquarium mit Zierfischen .
> Kann ich das jetzt einfach die Fische wechseln ????
> Schon mal vorweg : will die Fische nicht töten kenn einen der sie gernen haben möchte .
> 
> ...



Ich würde nichts desto trotz das Becken säubern! Wenn Du eh einmal die Fische draußen hast würde ich den Bodengrund wenigstens durchwaschen und Steine sowie Wurzeln säubern. Zudem eine gute möglichkeit die Pflanzen wieder einmal auszudüngen. Ist natürlich eine frage welche Pflanzen du im Becken hast und wie weit die Gewurzelt haben.
Gehe lieber auf nummer sicher da du nie wissen kannst ob reststoffe deiner Zierfische nicht dem neuen Besatz (eventuell Eineimische) schaden können.


----------



## Miehzman (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
ich kenne das nur mit Würmern. Da ich meine AQ Fische nicht jeden Tag fuettere, werden die natuerlich auch hungrig. Unde wenn dann der kleinste Barsch ausm AQ dann wieder frißt, hat der danach ne Kulle... Das geht gar nich so fett is der.
Obwohl ich kenne  es doch! Ich hatte ganz zu Anfang mal n etwa 2cm großen Moderlieschen. Ich habe mir nichts bei gedacht als ich dann die etwa cm langen Barsche einsetzte. Nach zwei Tagen war es dann wie vom Erdboden,
ich meine Wasser verschluckt! (Eigentlich passt ja Wasser nicht sondern eher Barsche)

Bis denne
Miehzi :g


----------



## Miehzman (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
@jungangler
ich wuerde Barsche reinsetzen! Da kommt nie lange weile auf. Mit ner Senke kannste die z B in Kanaelen auch in AQ groesse relativ gut fangen. Steinschuettung is n Tip von mir! Sonnenbarsche sind auch lustig aber ich woill mich nich zum 20. mal wiederholen musst ma suchen da kannste schon genug finden welche Fische sich eignen. Fang einfach bei seite 1 an. Nochwas zu Aalen: Wenn sie bemerkt haben dass es keinen Zweck hat ausm AQ zu springen lassen sies auch^^
 Bis denne
Miehzi :g


----------



## Miehzman (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achso ich wollte noch zum Becken sagen, dass du nich einfach andere Fische einsetzen solltest! die einheimischen haben ganz andere Voraussetzungen ans Wasser!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Miehzman du hast echt eine Forelle im Teich. Is ja der Oberhammer. Woher hast du die? Was machst du damit sie genug sauerstoff kriegt? Womit wird die gefüttert? Was hast du da noch so drinne?


----------



## Miehzman (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
die Forelle hab ich ausm Forellenbach bei uns (nich weitersagen hier können das ja nur wenige lesen  ^^ )
Is übrigens ne Bachforelle. Das geilste is wenn die Mücken überm Teich fliegen. Dann geht sie richtig ab. Wenn ich nicht übertreiben soll: die höchsten Sprünge nach den Mücken sind ungefähr 50-70cm hoch. Das is voll lustig, wenn so eine kleine Forelle von knapp 30 cm die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht und sich eine Mücke nach der anderen schnappt...
Füttern tu ich die mit allem, was ich grad da hab die is net wählerisch. Manchmal Brot, manchmal Forellenpellets manchmal auch Fische.
Auch wenn es ne Bachforelle is (Bachfoellen halten ja ungefähr Temperaturen von bis zu 27 °C aus) und sich das Teichwasser an der Oberfläche auf 
28-29 °C erwärmt, (der Teich is etwa 1,20 m tief, also gibt es eigentlich keine wirklich kalte Zone) hat die Forelle den Temperaturen standgehalten.#6 Ich hatte auch mal ne etwa 15-20 cm lange B.-Forelle und ne etwa 
30 cm lange B.-Forelle. Die habens nicht geschafft. Die 30er is halt leider an Sauerstoffmangel gestorben (mit der Angel war die nich zu fangen also konnte ich sie nicht zurück in den Bach setzen...) die andere hat glaub ich der Barsch geholt... 
Was ich noch so drin hab?
Einen Aal, aber ich glaube der is schon in den angesprochenen Forellenbach abgewandert  und massenweise Döbel/Haseln dann noch Rotaugen, große Gründlinge (die können manchen Rotaugen schon paroli bieten ), Rotfedern (wenige), einen Goldfisch  , Giebel, Sonnenbarsche und halt "normale" Barsche.

So ich denke mal ich hab jetzt genug ge |bla: t!

Bis denne
Miehzi :g


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Super Fische hast du da drinne Miehzmann. Du bist echt zu beneiden. Ich habe nur einige Karpfenfische(Karpfen, Schleie usw) und einen Aal drinne. Dann noch einige wenige Zierfische und 2 Sonnnis. Das wars bei uns


----------



## Miehzman (12. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

schleie is doch auch was feines!


----------



## Miehzman (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

woher hast du die schjleie Karpfenchamp??


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe die Schleien( sind 2 Stück) selbst geangelt. Eine aus einem Baggerloch und die andere aus einem kleinen Weiher. Die eine auf Made an der Stippe und die andere auf Tauwurm an der Stippe


----------



## sebastian (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> Soderle ... mein Becken besitzt seit längerem einen Barsch der sich dort sehr wohl fühlt. Heute rief mich ein Arbeitskollege an der am Rhein ein paar Ukeleien zu fassen bekommen hatte und diese vergessen hatte wieder ins wasser zu setzen als er nach hause gefahren ist. Wie auch immer... Er hat mich gefragt ob ich die in mein Aquarium setzen wollte. Ich bejate, war eh zu spät für Ihn die wieder zurück zu bringen.
> Als er dann bei mir war und in mein Becken gesehen hat meinte er:" Oh Du hast aber einen schönen Barsch!". Aber da hatte er die Ukeleien schon in das Aquarium eingeschüttet. Was dann kam brauche ich eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Nur soviel ... ich hatte noch die möglichkeit ein paar Bilder zu schießen ...



wie kalt muss das wasser im aquarium sein damit man einen barsch reinsetzen kann ?


----------



## Miehzman (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meine Barsche fühlen sich auch wohl und die Temperatur liegt im Sommer bei ca. 24°C
Jetzt 20°C
Am lustigsten wird wenn die die Kämpfe um den Stärksten Fisch im Schwarm machen! Dann gehts richtig ab^^


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Barsche sind Kaltwasserfische. In Freiheit können sie sich bei solchen Temperaturen bei Bedarf in kältere Ecken zurück ziehen. In deinem AQ nicht.Also sorge bitte daführ das die Durschnittstemperatur bei 18° liegt.
Woher willst du wissen das die Barsche sich wohl fühlen. Das von dir beschriebene Verhalten kann auch vom Streß herführen.zB. wegen einem zu kleine Becken u.o. zu hoher Temperatur. zumal Barsche Revierfische sind und nur zur Jagdt gemeinsam losziehen.


----------



## Miehzman (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn die sich total kugelrundgefressen haben fressen die mir immernoch aus der Hand! Also es is nich so, dass die total Hunger ham und deswegen aus der Fressen. Das is für mich ein Zeichen und hinzu kommt noch, dass ich noch nie gesehn hab, dass die gegen ne Scheibe geschwommen sind weil sie ausm AQ rauswollen! Nur wenn mal wieder ne Fliege vor der Scheibe sitzt, dann gehts volle Karacho ab mit aufgerissenem Maul gegen die Scheibe...

Bis denne
Miehzi


----------



## Gunnar. (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Wenn die sich total kugelrundgefressen haben fressen die mir immernoch aus der Hand!


 
Wenn ich dich in eine Kiste einsperre , bekommst du auch irgenrwann mal Hunger und isst mir aus der Hand.................
Nene Nahrungsaufnahme ist nicht das Zeichen das einem Gut geht.Die Ausbildung von Farben und ein artgerechtes Sozialverhalten schon eher.Und das schafft man nur bei einer Artgerechten Haltung.


----------



## brockmaster (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Freunde,

hier mal ein paar wichtige Hinweise für die Aquarienhaltung einheimischer Fische( Aus eigener, mehrjähriger Erfahrung!):

1. Die Mehrzahl der einheimischen Fische werden so groß, daß sie für die Haltung selbst in großen Wohnzimmerbecken schnell zu groß werden. Also Hecht , Zander, Karpfen oder gar Wels sind völlig ungeeignet. Bleiben eigentlich nur Elritze, Moderlieschen, Bitterling und ähnliche Größen übrig.
Alles andere ist keine Aquarienhaltung, sondern Hältern!

2. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist die Kühlung im Sommer das größte Problem. Viele der einheimischen brauchen die Abkühlung im Winter sogar essentiell zur Stimulierung der Fortpflanzung.

H3. Fische haben kein Sättigungsgefühl! Wenn ich hier lese, daß Fische kugelrund gefüttert werden oder ein 20 cm- Fisch 10 Tauwürmer verschlingen muß, kommt mir das Heu hoch! Das ist Tierquälerei!
Bitte fangt doch mit einfachen Zierfischen an, beschäftigt Euch intensiv damit später könnt Ihr Euch dann mal mit den schwierigen Fischen auseinandersetzen.

Nichts für ungut

brockmaster


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na endlich#h .Ich dacht schon ich bin hier allein auf weiter Flur|kopfkrat


----------



## Miehzman (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Seit wann haben Fische kein Sättigungsgefühl mehr?? 

Sagen wir mal es wäre so! OK, dann könnte ich ja zum nen schönen fetten 10liter Eimer voller Futter erstmal am Anfang ins Wasser kippen, da die Fische ja nich satt werden. So, nachdem dieb ersten Fische oben schwimmen, da sie vom fressen geplatzt sind (schrecklicher Gedanke, aber naja wenn ihr beiden das meint!) könnte man die ja abkeschern, aber wir wollen ja die großen locken! Deswegen kippe ich alle fünf Minuten zum Beifüttern 5 Liter Eimer rein (Motto: Man hatts ja...). Durch die riesige Futtermenge werden dann irgendwann die Großen gelockt. Da die größer sind können die ja auch mehr fressen. Aber bei dem Anfüttern ist das ja kein Ding! Nachdem schon massenweise Fische geplatzt sind, treiben langsam auch ein paar große auf. Da! Ein Karpfen der vor dem Platzen noch ca. vier Kilo hatte, na das is doch schon ein Anfang! Und ein Messer brauch man zum Ausnehmen auch nicht mehr! Praktisch, Praktisch!

So und jetzt zur Geschichte:
Ich weiß, dass diese Geschicht sehr unrealistisch und verdammt absurd ist und wenn es so wie in dieser Geschichte im Reallife wäre, wäre keiner von uns Angler, sondern Fischüberfütterer oder Tierquäler (das ja sowieso)! Dazu kommt noch, dass du ja auch Angler bist! Meiner Meinung nach sind wir Angler auch Tierquäler, denn ein Lebewesen an einem, zwei oder sogar drei Haken (Wobbler usw.) aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, ist nicht grade Tierfreundlich, oder?? Nachdem das Tier schon längst sein Leben abgehakt hat, gibt es sogar noch Leute, die erst den Haken lösen und erst danach den Fisch abschlagen! Jetzt wirst du sagen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz spüren. Wenn das so wäre warum flieht der Fisch dann vor dem Angler?? "Ach, soll er mich doch fangen. Mein Leben is mir eh egal! Weh tut mir das auch nich, falls es ein Catch and Releaser ist. Also was solls? Ich bin warscheinlich auf der Welt um den Anglern Spass zu bieten! Na dann! Ich werd mich mal ins Zeug legen! Hauptsache ich bin nicht zu klein. Also her mit dem Köder!" Und selbst wenn Fische keinen Schmerz spüren, warum ist dann totale Überfütterung Tierquälerei?? Der Fisch spürt ja nichts...
Also Brockmaster ich will dich nicht angreifen! Lass es dir einfach nochmal durch den Kopf gehen!

Bis denne 
Miehzi :g


----------



## Miehzman (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achso mit den Farben:
ich hoffe dass ich mal Bilder von dem Sonnenbarsch machen kann! Der hat ne richtig geile Frabe


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Och Miehzi,

Nun mal langsam.Der brockmaster hat schon recht mit dem was er da schreibt. Da du das nicht erkennst , nun ja dir fehlt eben das nötige theo. Hintergrundwissen.Ist anfürsich keine Schande ( ich weiß auch nicht alles).Nur , wenn man Fische pflegen will sollte man sich vor einwenig schlau machen.Unwissenheit hat schon so manchen Fisch das Leben gekostet.

So nun zum Thema,
Dein Beispiel mit dem extrem viel Futter kann nicht funtionieren .Da die Fische diese Menge nicht aufnehmen können weil schon allein die Zeit nicht ausreicht. Das Futter würde schneller verderben wie die Fische fressen können.Durch den hohen Nährstoffeintrag würde das Wasser regelrecht vergiftet werden. Daran würden die Fische zugrunde gehen und nicht am übermäßigen fressen.
Zum Hungergefühl, Die Fische fressen aus Instinkt immer weiter und weiter. Das kann du beim Hecht wunderbar beobachten. Dem kann noch der halbe Beutefisch aus dem Maul kucken , trotzdem beißt er auf dem nächsten Blinker der vorbei zieht. Bei den Friedfischen ist es nicht viel anders. Da in der Natur ein übermäßiges Futterangebot nicht vorkommt wird in Gefangenschaft gefressen wie wild. Ein Beispiel. Wenn ich in meinen AQ fütter  , dann immer nur die Menge die in wenigen Augenblicken wegefressen werden kann.Was passiert nun wenn ich weiter fütter? Die nächste kleine Menge wird weggefresen. und so weiter und so weiter. Sicher irgentwann mal hören die auf zufressen , aber nicht weil sie satt sonden weil sie merken das ihnen das nicht bekommt. 
Gerade im AQ entstehen durch Überfütterung erhebliche Probleme. Gibt man dem Betteln der Fische nach und füttern immer weiter, sind zB. Organschäden durch Verfettung die Folge. Dann beginnt das große Wundern: Nanu warum ist er den tot? Er hat doch immer so schön und viel gefressen.......... Daher auch der Vorwurf der Tierquälerei. Zuviel Futter ist Tierquälerei!!


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Farben , 
Die Ausbildung von Farben hat immer einen bestimmten Grund. jenach Situation ist das immer unterschiedlich. Es gibt Fische die selbst wenn sie im sterben ihre Farben noch voll ausbilden.Andere zeigen die Farben nur in der Paarung , andere bei der brutpflege. Worauf ich hinaus will?? Du mußt wissen in welcher Situation welche Farbe gezeigt wird. Erst dann kannst du einschätzen wie es dem Fisch geht.


----------



## brockmaster (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Freunde,

akzeptiert doch einfach mal, daß manche Menschen von bestimmten Dingen mehr Ahnung haben als andere. Das kommt daher, weil sie sich ein bischen mehr damit beschäftigt haben als die anderen! Der Gunnar( ohne das ich ihn kenne) hat sich offensichtlich mit der Aquarienhaltung beschäftigt und ich auch! Bitte, überlegt mal Eure Position. Ihr fragt hier nach Lösungen Eurer Probleme und zeigt dadurch, das Ihr keine Ahnung habt, wenn Euch aber jemand seine Erfahrungen zur Verfügung stellen will dann fangt Ihr an, herum zu zaubern.
@miehzman
Du wirst gemerkt haben, das ich Dich meine.
Nochmal: Aquarienhaltung bedeutet, Fischen , Krebsen, Korallen, Pflanzen und andere KREATUREN ein Zuhause zu geben!!! Das heist nicht, zu Tode zu hältern!  
Betreff: Anfüttern
Unterhalte Dich doch mal mit einen professionellem Teichfischer. Was denkst Du, wie genau der die Fütterung steuert. Das liegt nicht nur an den Kosten, sondern in erster Linie daran, daß im Extremfall mehrere Tonnen Fisch auf die Deponie zu fahren sind!
Es gibt übrigens in nicht wenigen Gewässern ANFÜTTERVERBOT!!!!
Für solche wie Dich


----------



## Miehzman (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und jetz kommt ihr wieder und meint den Dicken makieren zu müswen! Gut vielleicht habt ihr mehr Ehrfahrung, vielleicht auch mehr Ahnung, aber was ihr noicht wisst ist, dass ,und jetzt hört gut zu, auch ich mich mit AQs beschäftigt habe!
@ Gunnar
erst kommst du damit an, dass Fische die ne schöne Färbung haben müssen, wenn sie Gesund sind. Dann sage ich, dass mein Sonnenbarsch keine Schuppe fehlt und ne super Färbung hat, sachst du, dass es ja nich sein kann, dass es dem Fisch gut geht. Na was denn nu?
Nochmal zur geschichte:
Ich sagte die wäre unrealistisch absurd, aber nein ihr nehmt das total ernst!!
Ich hab nich gesagt, dass ich sowas in echt machen würde! Habt ihr das für möglich gehalten!?

Wenn ich jetz "Tschüss" sage seht ihr beiden das ja auch als persönlicher angriff und droht mir warscheinlich rechtliche Schritte an!!
Also nich!

Miehzi


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach Miehzi,

Nu komm ma wieda runter von deiner Palme.Kein Mensch will dir hier ans Leder.Wat meinste denn warum ich mir hier die Finger wundschreibe. Glaubste im Ernst das ich dich ärgern will?? Nene , helfen ist angesagt , dir und deinen Fischen!Das solltest du langsam mal einsehen!Glaubst du ich hätte keine Fehler gemacht?Ich hab auch aus reiner Unwissenheit so manchen AQ-Bestand um die Ecke gebracht. Und du willst anscheinend mit aller Gewalt auch Fehler machen.Tut mir leid , das versteh ich nicht.

Noch mal zu den Farben,
Du mußt wissen wann und welcher Situation der Fisch welche Farben ausprägt.Erst dann kannst du ne richtige Aussage treffen.Und die Farbe ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt von vielen.
Schau , ich hab vor kurzem 2 Wabenschilderwelse hintereinander verloren.Beiden Fischen war rein äußerlich nichts anzusehen. Ja aber warum sind se aber nun tot? Ihnen ging es doch äußerlich gut! Sind daran gestorben weil ihnen gut gegangen ist? Die Ursache hab ich erst viel später erfahren. Und das dumme ist , ich hätte es verhinden können , hätte ich mich vorher schlau gemacht!!

So , nun du......................


----------



## brockmaster (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Miehzi

es ist nicht böse gemeint was ich hier so schreibe! Aber sieh es mir nach, wenn ich bei manchen Äußerungen etwas ungehalten bin. Ich will es Dir erklären:
Ich bin seit vierzig Jahren Aquarianer und Terrarianer. Ungefähr genau so lange angle ich schon. Und glaube mir, ich bin so dumm wie je zuvor! Was denkst Du, was ich alles nicht weiß? Wie oft ich mir einen Plan gemacht habe, nach dem Motto" Heute ist der ideale Tag" und nichts war!
Ich habe in meinem Leben bestimmt schon mehr Wesen zu Tode gequält als Du, aber ich möchte das nicht mehr machen und ich möchte nicht, daß andere die selben Fehler machen wie ich, wenn man seine Erfahrungen weitergeben kann dann tue ich das gern. Bitte betrachte das nicht als Besserwisserei!
 Das Zauberwort ist VERANTWORTUNG! Wenn Du Dich dazu entschließt, irgend ein Lebewesen in Deine Obhut zu nehmen, dann übernimmst Du für dieses Wesen, egal ob es ein Hund, eine Katze, ein Fisch, eine Frau oder ein Kind ist, die VERANTWORTUNG. Und Du hast Dich darum zu kümmern, daß es dem Betreffenden gut geht. Das ist das alleroberste Gebot!


----------



## Miehzman (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi brockmaster,
Ich wollte eigentlich auch grad sowas in der Art wie ein Versöhnungstext posten! Es ist in der Tat so, dass du viel mehr Ahnung von AQs hast als ich, is ja klar bei der Erfahrung! Allerdings musst du verstehen, dass ich immer schon ein AQ mit Fischen wie Barschen oder ähnlichen einheimischen Fischen haben wollte. Außerdem gefallen mir Panzerwels und Co. weniger! Vielleicht verstehst du auch, dass ich mein AQ jetzt nicht gleich abbauen werde! Wenn mehrere Fische sterben, würde ich sofort das AQ abbauen und die Fische in unsern Teich setzen! Bisher ist auch nur mein Sterlet gestorben, was ich auch sehr bedauert hab. Ich hab wegen dem Sterlet (Es war morgens und ich musste zur Schule!) meine Mutter ganz schön verärgert, da ich, von meiner halben Stunde, die ich morgens Zeit hab, 20 Minuten für den Sterlet hergegeben hab! den Bus hab ich grade noch so gekriegt. Vielleicht fällt dir auf, dass ich sehr an meinen Fischen hänge und keinem etwas schlechtes will!

Bis denne (jetz kann ichs ja wieder sagen^^)
Miehzi


----------



## Willhelm Klink (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also ich hab vor in unseren teich en paar rotfeder,rotauge un vielleicht en paar brassen reinzusetzen,die müssten sich doch mit koi`s vertragen????


----------



## Miehzman (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nabend!
Denke schon! Zumindest gehn Rotfedern und Rotaugen mit Kois ganz gut! Bei uns hats gefunzt, Wilhelm!^^


----------



## Willhelm Klink (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke miehzmann,meine mutter hat gedacht wir können Forellen einsetzten#q ,bis ich ihr erklärt hab das Forellen Raubfische sind:q :q :q un die die koi fressen könnten|uhoh:


----------



## eelkiller (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch mal ein Aquarium Mit einheimischen Fischen. Ist mir aber aus unglücklichen Umständen kaputt gegangen. Näheres gibt es hier... 

http://www.blackpiranha.de/ftp/muskeljunge.wmv

Gruß eelkiller


----------



## Willhelm Klink (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@eelkiller
des is natürlich sehr blöd,aber es wär wahrscheinlich net es erste mal


----------



## Miehzman (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich finde, dass wenn du Forellen so um die 20 - 25 cm nimmst, sollte es da keine Schwierigkeiten geben, es sei denn, die Kois sind unter 10 cm...
@ eel-killer
haste du extra aufgenommen wie du dein AQ kaputt machst, oder wolltest du dich beim Gewichtheben filmen?? Sorry für die dumme Frage aber ich wills wirklich mal wissen!


----------



## Willhelm Klink (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@miehzman
die koi`s sin 13-18 cm groß
bloß was mir gerade einfällt,nächstes jahr erwarten wir koi nchwuchs und da wären forellen halt sehr unpassend aber danke für den tipp
kleine karpfen wären doch auch noch annehmbar oder?


----------



## barta (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin zusammen...
hab da mal ein paar fragen und hoffe sie ebenfalls von den "profis" beantwortet zubekommen

ich hab mir jetzt auch ein auqarium zugelegt(100*50*50). ich habe auch vor mir ein heimfaunabecken daraus zu machen. rein sollen ein paar kleine barsche (2-3 a 5-10cm), ein bis 2 gründlinge, 3-5 rotaugen(10-12cm).
nun miene fragen
was für ne pumpe mit filter und was kostet das ca.? was für wasserpflanzen(sollen ebenfalls einheimische sein)?
und was könnt ihr mir sonst noch für tips geben? opt. wasserwerte, z.b.?
für dämliche tropenfische bekomm ich jede info im netz, aber zu unserer heimischen flora&fauna...fehlanzeige...finde das sehr schade... also, ich sagen schonmal VIELEN dank im voraus

grüße

barta


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Barta,

Das geoße Problem bei den einheimischen Fischen ist das es Kaltwasserfische sind.Das heißt das du für ausreichend Kühlung sorgen mußt.Dieses ist nur teuren Technischen Mitteln erreichbar.Weiterhin benötigtst du einen Filter der 400l/min umwelsen kann.Mit der Leistng mußt du deshalb so hoch gehen das die Filterleistung mit der zeit immer nachläßt. Dann hast du immer noch Reserven.
Pflanzen aus den einheimischen Gewässern kannst du nehmen zB.Wassernixe.Wenn du aber das wasser nicht kühlst werden diese schnell braun. Die meisten verwenden daher lieber tropische Pflanzen.
Zu den Wasserwerten, Nimm einfach eine Probe des Leitungswassers und lasse diese wenn du keine Meßreagenzen hast , im nächsten AQ-Laden testen. Oder frag bein deinen örtlichen Wasserwerken nach.Diese müssen dir kostenlose Infos geben.
Barsche benötigen nicht unbedingt Pflanzen.Dafür mußt du dann aber mittels Deko für aureichende Versteckmöglichkeiten und künstliche Revierabgrenzungen sorgen.
Bedenke auch das diese Fische nicht immer mit den Futter aus dem AQ-Laden klar kommen. Dann mußt du "tümpeln" gehen.(selber Futter aus dem Teich holen)


----------



## barta (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das sind ja schomma ne menge infos....danke! 

ich hab vor, mir nen eheim außenfilter(ca. 90 euro) mit 750l wasserdurchfluss(will auch en bisken strömung für die fischlies) zu kaufen. zu der temp... wir wohnen innem SEHR gut isolierten anbau...im sommer isses hier drin max. 24° also denke ich, das wasser wird nicht über die 20° gehen...jetzt im winter isses da 10°(vielleicht doch en bisken heizen?). das aquarium steht IMMER im dunkeln.
zu den planzen... ich habe leider keine möglichkeit sowas unseren lokalen gewässern zu entnehmen, da ich momentan in keinem verein bin und somit auch nicht an nen see mit entsprechender wasserqualität und flora rankomme... und im biotop geh ich nicht wildern!!!
hmm...das gestaltet sich schwieriger, als ich dachte, mit der bepflanzung...
natürlich brauch ich für barsche keine pflanzen, aber für die rotaugen und was da evtl. später noch kommt, hätte ich schon gern welche....is ja auch optisch schöner.
zum verfüttern dachte ich an würmer&maden(alle paar tage mal zwischendurch). je nach größe der barsche, vielleicht sogar mal en paar moderlieschen als fütterfisch dazu setzen?
wie soll ich die rückwand gestalten? offen lassen(roter vorhang dahinter), en poster dahinter, oder was mit kork holen?
zum boden...den hab ich vor zu teilen...eine hälfte kies und die andere hälfte sand, oder is datt nicht so gut? ich habe mir das was du dem miehzmann geschrieben hast sehr zu herzen genommen, von wegen verantwortung und so... deshalb will ich mich im vorfeld halt mal schlau machen, bevor es los geht...
ins aq werden einige dicke wurzeln kommen, sowie viele schieferplatten und große steine...dazu wollte ich halt noch so 3-4 pflanzen haben...
ich hab da auch was gelesen...man soll blumenerde in den kies packen, weil die pflanzen sonst nicht wachsen^^
dann habe ich doch wieder schei**e im wasser, inkl. dünger oder sowas aus der blumenerde, oder nicht?

ich glaube, das wars erstmal mit fragen, mir fällt nixmehr ein
vielen dank nochmal für die hilfe

liebe grüße

matthias

p.s.: ich hätte gerne mal ein paar richtwerte, was wasser angeht, weil wir hier in krefeld SEHR kalkhaltiges wasser haben!DANGGÖÖÖ


@miehzmann...ne bachforelle im teich?! was hast denn du für eltern...meine hätten mich so versohlt, dass ich heute warscheinlich en anderes hobby als angeln hätte!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
hatte auch mal ein Aquarium mit Einheimischen Fischen.
Die Karpfen dadrinne,waren nach einer weile so zutraulich,das die mir aus der Hand fraßen#6Allerdings nur die Spiegler.Aber knapp ein halbes Jahr später hab Ich die ausgewildert.Weil die viel Dreck gemacht haben und schnell zu groß geworden sind .Ich habe die Schleien,Karauschen,Gründlinge später in mein Teich gesetzt.Die Gründlinge vermehrten sich im Teich wie die Pest.Aber die Zwergwelse halten den bestand darin jetzt knapper.
Ich möchte mir aber kein Kaltwasserbecken mehr holen,da die meissten Fische dafür zu groß werden.


----------



## barta (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das macht mir nix...da ich ja *ausschließlich* hier heimische tiere halten werde, dürfte es ein leichtes sein, diese in einem gewässer, wo sie auch so vorkommen auszuwildern. rotauge,gründling und barsch, kann ich wohl mit gutem gewissen in den rhein setzen... wobei ich bei nem gründling bezweifel, dass der zu groß werden kann, fürn 250l becken


gruß

barta


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*gg*


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aber manche Gründlinge werden dann doch ganz schön groß!Hab schon große Exemplare von 20 cm gesehen!Im Aquarium sehen die dann noch größer aus


----------



## barta (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sag ich ja deshalb mach ich mir da keine sorgen...da kommt allenfalls noch ne karausche, oder was ähnliches zu...wird alles nicht allzu groß, aber falls doch, ist auswildern kein problem... über sowas hab ich mir schon vor dem AQ-kauf gedanken gemacht. wollte zuerst nen 60*30*30-becken nehmen, aber dann dachte ich mir, die armen tiere...die sollen es doch gut bei mir haben^^ so kam dann das meterbecken (100*50*50)
wills jetzt halt mehr als artgerecht gestalten, deshalb die starke pumpe... da ich ja flußbarsche besetzen werde, möchte ich auch strömung im becken. steine und schieferplatten als unterschlupf und als schutz vor der strömung...






gruß

barta


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

|bla: |bla: #c #c #c


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Barta,
Flussbarsche könntest du schon in den 200l Becken setzen.Solange sie jung sind.Oder sie wachsen im Aquarium bis zu einer bestimmten Größe nicht mehr weiter.Keine ahnung.|kopfkrat Allerdings würde Ich Dir von Karauschen abraten!Da sie starke Ströhmung(wie Du sie haben willst) meiden,bzw.es für Karauschen nicht gut ist.Zu den Temperaturen,das es im Sommer 24°C im Haus dauerhaft sein soll.Das ist doch in ordnung.Die Wassertemperatur wird nicht auch 24°C haben,auch kühlt die Ströhmung das Beckenwasser etwas ab.Wenn es jetzt im Winter 10°C im Raum ist,dann brauchst Du nicht zu heizen.Wie soll Ich das verstehen,das dein Aquarium,Immer im dunkeln steht???Dann brauchst Du keine Pflanzen.Blumenerde gehört auch nicht in ein Aquarium. Eventuell son Nährboden,aus der Zoohandlung,extra für Aquarienpflanzen.Aber normaler Aquarienkies(vorher gut ausspülen)reicht allemal aus.Umso länger das Aquarium in Betrieb ist,umso besser wird der Boden für die Pflanzen.Irgendwelchen Tablettenkram und andere Düngemittel,würde Ich nicht ins Aquarium tun.


----------



## barta (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

huhu...zum im dunkeln stehen...da is natürlich ne beleuchtung drin^^ 2*30w röhre(a 30cm), es kommt kein sonnenlicht dran, meinte ich damit
die strömung wird nicht überall im becken stark sein...sind ja hindernisse im becken(stehende schieferplatte) dahinter wird sich ein ca. 40cm bereich mit annähernd keiner strömung entstehen
mit der blumenerde dachte ich mir schon...hätte ich auch nicht gemacht
zu den barschen...wie anfang schon geschrieben, werde ich natürlich nur sehr kleine nehmen... dies gild aber für alle fische im aq... ich will keine fischshow, sondern ne kleine bio-oase zum abschalten und beobachten

gruß

barta


----------



## barta (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also männers...hab mir nu en EHeim ecco 2236 geholt, wem das was sagt...
die wälzt zwar "nur" 600l/std., aber wenn das für die gewünschte strömung nicht reichen sollte, kann ich mir immernoch ne seperate strömungspumpe kaufen. ich werde das becken stück für stück mit zubehör befüllen...hab mir sagen lassen, das ist das beste fürs becken...also ersma ne woche nur kies und pflanzen rein(starterbakterien-set im filter)...ne woche später 1-2 fische, noch ne woche später dann die schieferplatten, die woche darauf den rest(nur noch die wurzeln)...wenn dann noch alles gut läuft(wasserwerte, keine krankheiten, etc.), kommt der eigentliche besatz. also ich rechne dann ab mitte januar mit besatz. dann werden auch bilder folgen, wenn ihr wollt weil jetzt lohnt ja noch nich, oder?!

welches aquaristikbuck könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? ich glaub, ich ab jetzt blut geleckt, was aquarien angeht und will euch nicht immer nerven, mir meinen "dummen" fragen

in diesem sinne...

gruß

barta


----------



## Barbus barbus (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> HZu den Temperaturen,das es im Sommer 24°C im Haus dauerhaft sein soll.Das ist doch in ordnung.Die Wassertemperatur wird nicht auch 24°C haben,auch kühlt die Ströhmung das Beckenwasser etwas ab.



Das ist so nicht richtig. In der regel steigen die temperaturen in "normalen" Aquarien im Sommer sogar deutlich über Raumtemperatur. Ursache dafür sind die Leuchtstoffröhren und deren Vorschaltgeräte. da kriegen in warmen Sommern sogar die Leute mit tropischen Fischen gelegentlich Muffensausen.

Gruß
David


----------



## Barbus barbus (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo nochmal,

bei Fragen zur Biologie undTechnik von Aquarien im allgemeinen kann ich folgendes Forum empfehlen:

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/

Gruß
David


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Barta,

Schau mal dort rein. Da wird dir geholfen.....

http://scalare-online.de/phpbb2/index.php

http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/index.php

Ansonsten,
Der Filter ist schon sehr gut.Eigentlich kann ein Filter nicht groß genug sein......
Zum "Einfahren",Du kannst alles außer Fische zum Anfang ins AQ packen. Also Technik , Bodengrund , Pflanzen , Steine , Höhlen Deko usw. Alle diese Dinge haben eine Oberfläche und diese brauchen die Bakterien zum Ansiedeln. Im Filter findet in erster Linie die mech. Filterung statt. Die bio.zum Großteil im AQ. Je länger du mit dem Fischbesatz wartest destomehr Zeit hat das AQ sich zu stabielisieren.In dieser Zeit werden sich schadstoffabbauende Bakterien ansiedeln.Das braucht ne Weile.
Die Starterbakkis sind Humbug. Das zeug darin sind Nhrstoffe pur. Und wer soll die verarbeiten?? das kannst du später, in kleinen Mengen zugeben, als Futter für die sich langsam bildene Bakterienkultur.
In den ersten Wochen ohne Fische solltest du wöchentlich einen 30%igen Wasserwechsel. Das hilft vorallen gegen die sicherlich auftretenden Algen.

Das kannst du auch mal lesen:
http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=29053
Und das:
http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10518

Das sollte für ne Weile Lesestoff sein.


----------



## barta (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

vielen dank!!! dann werd ich das moin mal durchackern

gruß

barta


----------



## Miehzman (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi, bin auchmal wieder da!
@barbus barbus
Du sagst das schon ganz richtig, denn in meinem ´Zimmer sind die Temperaturen auch etwa so wie bei Barta! Di AQtemp liegt im Sommer allerdings bei ca. 24 und im Winter bei ca. 20 °C´(ohne Kühlung).

@barta
Das bedeutet, dass du mit den tiefen Wintertemperaturen sehr falsch liegst! Außerdem: mit den Massen an Fischen, die du da rein setzen willst, wirst du sicherlich Schwierigkeiten haben! Denn mein AQ ist auch so groß wie deins und ich bin mit meinen 9 Fischen schon gut bedient! Wenn ich höre was du da fürn Besatz vorhast, na dann Prost Mahlzeit. Das ist schließlich nicht so wie bei AQs mit Tropischen Fischen! Dazu kommt noch: Ich hatte mal einen Barsch um 10 cm im AQ und der blieb star auf der Stelle stehn, weil der sich kaum bewegen konnte!! Nimm lieber welche um 5cm. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Barsche Strömung, wie in der Forellenregion eines Baches haben wollen!

@ Gunnar
Warum hast du versucht, mich fertig zu machen, weil ich Fragen hatte und machst das nicht bei Barta (nichts gegen dich, Barta)??

ps: Barta das war ein Versuch mit der Forelle, da im Bach die Temperaturen auch nicht umbedingt anders sind!


----------



## barta (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ähm miehzman...da kommen nichtmal 9 tiere rein...hast du da was falsch verstanden?!
und zu den temperaturen...ich habe jetzt konstante 16°C wassertemp...was willst du mir hier erzählen?!
en barsch von 10cm kann sich in nem becken von 1m länge, nem halben m breite und höhe, nicht bewegen?! in welchem universum lebst du?! das sind 250liter wasser, die ca.5 fische zur verfügen haben werden... laut fachliteratur könnte ich in diesem becken ca.20 tiere dieser größe halten also wenn man keine ahnung hat...

warum er dir en paar takte gesagt hat und mir normale tipps?
ich denke, weil ich mich VORHER schlau mache und nicht erst fragen habe, wenn die fische schon da sind und damit schon schaden nehmen. weil du, wenn dir jemand was rät, sofort dagegen sprichst(warum fragst du erst, wenn du alles besser weißt?!)... das sind en paar anregungen, die du dir vielleicht mal durch den kopf gehen lassen solltest

zu der forelle...aha#d 

grüße

barta


----------



## Miehzman (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> rein sollen ein paar kleine barsche (2-3 a 5-10cm), ein bis 2 gründlinge, 3-5 rotaugen(10-12cm).


 
sind meiner meinung nach 6-10 Fische und außerdem wars nur n Tipp. Zu den Wassertemps: selbst wenns so sein sollte, es wird sich noch ändern. Zum Barsch: so waren nunmal meine Beobchtungen, dass der still auf der stelle stand und sich bedrängt gefühlt hat (sah zumindest so aus wenn er sich 3 stunden nicht bewegt). Die Fachliteratur bezieht sich meist auf Tropenfische!
Ich habe mich vorher auch Tagelang schlau gemacht!!!

Außerdem geb ich dir grade auch nur Tipps und du weißt es gleich besser...


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nabend Miehzi,
Du hast das anscheinend nicht gelesen........


			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Nu komm ma wieda runter von deiner Palme.Kein Mensch will dir hier ans Leder.Wat meinste denn warum ich mir hier die Finger wundschreibe. Glaubste im Ernst das ich dich ärgern will?? Nene , helfen ist angesagt , dir und deinen Fischen!Das solltest du langsam mal einsehen!Glaubst du ich hätte keine Fehler gemacht?Ich hab auch aus reiner Unwissenheit so manchen AQ-Bestand um die Ecke gebracht. Und du willst anscheinend mit aller Gewalt auch Fehler machen.Tut mir leid , das versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Schau , ich hab vor kurzem 2 Wabenschilderwelse hintereinander verloren................Die Ursache hab ich erst viel später erfahren. Und das dumme ist , ich hätte es verhinden können , hätte ich mich vorher schlau gemacht!!


Dein Vorwurf des "fertigmachens" ist für mich ne glatte  Beleidigung:r .Schade um die Zeit die ich für dich investiert habe.


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sooo...ich bins mal wieder...
hab nu mal auf anraten eines züchters 2 "blaubandbärblinge" und 2 "silberorfen" besetzt... scheinen sich pudelwohl zu fühlen... nur flockenfutter wollen se nicht wirklich...maden nur zaghaft, weil wenn nicht beim absinken entdeckt, liegt die made so da rum...
ich bin nun zu dem entschluss gekommen, das frostfutter(dubifex) vielleicht besser ist... was haltet ihr davon?
oder noch andere futtertipps?


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Rote Mückenlarven! Keine weissen!!! Gibt es in kleinen Würfeln. Wenn das nicht, dann besorg Dir lebende Wasserflöhe.....


----------



## Barbus barbus (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Rote Mückenlarven! Keine weissen!!! Gibt es in kleinen Würfeln. Wenn das nicht, dann besorg Dir lebende Wasserflöhe.....



Jo Rote Mückenlarven sollten gehen, ebennfalls schwarze und die Weißen sind meiner Meinung nach auch ganz hervorrganed geeignet, da sie nicht so schnell, bzw, garnicht absinken sondern frei im Wasser rumtreiben, so dass die Fische sie gut finden.

Mit dem Flocknfutter kannst du es ruhig öfters mal in kleinen Dosierungen versuchen, oft dauert es eine Weile bis die Fische sich an neue Futtersorten gewöhnen. Generell ist Frost- und Lebendfutter aber besser als Flocken.

Gruß
David


----------



## Miehzman (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich denke, dass ich jetz mal nicht mehr kritisiere (ich wüsste auch nich was und akzeptiere, was andere sagen. In dem Sinne: Sorry Gunnar ich habs mir nochmal durchn Kopf gehn lassen. Das mit dem Fertigmachen nem ich zurück.
Jetz zum Thema:
@ Barbus 
Zumindest rote Mückenlarven sinken, nachdem sie aufgetaut sind. Allerdigs auch nur langsam.
@ Barta
Das Problem, dass die Fische keine Maden fressen hab ich auch. Entweder fütterst du einzeln (sodass die Fische die Maden sehen), oder du fütterst, wie schon gesagt wurde, Mückenlarven. Wenn die Larven alle gefressen werden bekommst du auch nict so schnell Algen! Selbst wenn sie nicht restlos vertilgt werden und nach 1-2Stunden gefressen werden, werden noch nicht soviele Nährstoffe freigesetzt, dass sich Algen bilden!


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

super jungs. danke für die tipps! werde gleich mal losfahren und versuche son frostfutter zubekommen. die flocken sind schon genommen worden, nur nach kurzer zeit wieder ausgespuckt worden. wie schauts denn mit futtertabletten aus? ist zwar auch nur kompremiertes flockenfutter, jedoch werden diese meistens eher genommen als flocken selber...


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schmeiss da nicht zu viel rein! Sonst gewöhnen die sich an gar nichts oder es dauert noch länger. Versuch erst mal, dass sie sich an ein Futter gewöhnen. Lebendfutter oder Mückenlarven. Artemia ist auch gut. Gibt es auch lebend!!! Wenn sie das nehmen, dann kannst Du mal ein 2. oder 3. Futter ausprobieren....


----------



## "Zander" (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Tach auch !!! Problem kenn ich, wie wärs mit *Wels chips* ! Meine kleine Weißfischzucht steht dar drauf!!! Liefernviele Mineralien.


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

kenn ich garnicht, die dinger...


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hab jetzt mal dubifex reingetan...gehen auch dran...aber fressen erstaunlich wenig...


----------



## Miehzman (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vielleicht sind deine Fische noch etwas vorsichtig! Wie lange hast du die jetz??


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

seit gestern abend


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nehmt ihr die fische eigentlich aus dem becken, wenn ihr mit nem mulmsauger arbeitet?
ich weiß nicht, was mehr stress für den fisch ist? der sauger, oder das umsetzen und hältern...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> seit gestern abend




Ein Schelm wer nun was chlechtes denkt...


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol guido


----------



## Joka (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ok nix einheimisches,aber ich muss das mal loswerden 
seit gestern tummeln sich 3 dieser netten Gesellen bei mir im Aqua #6


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

geil!!! an sowas hab ich auch schon in klein gedacht...als "putzerkolonne"


----------



## Miehzman (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich muss erstmal son Sauger haben (find die nich  ) Und nochwas: Barta wolltest du nich auch Barsche im AQ haben?? bei mir haben die sich in Edelkrebse gleicher größe hergemacht, sogar die bitterlinge...


----------



## barta (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...aber ersmal einen in der passenden größe fangen/bekommen

nen sauger hab ich mir bei "zoo zajak" geholt...die sind auch im inet...

mal googlen


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Barta,

Wenn dich der Mulm optisch nicht stört laß in drinn.Zumindest an den Stellen wo er nicht gleich sichtbar ist.Der Mulm ist Aufenthaltsort und Futter der Bakterien.Ein ständiges absaugen schadet nur.
Wolltest du nicht mit dem Besatz warten??Jetzt hast du beste Aussichten auf ne Algenplage+Nitritpeak!
Zum Futter,bitte sehr sehr sparsam damit umgehen.Ruhig ein paar Tage garnicht futtern. In dem jetzigen Zustand ist das AQ sehr anfällig für einen Nitritpeak.Und keine Angst, die Fische verhungern ohne Futter nicht.Da gibt es noch genügend Kleinstlebewesen im AQ......
Achja Frostfutter, Je nach Anbieter kann das stark verunreinigt sein.Am besten vorher auftauen und abspülen.Und Vorsicht bei Flocken und Tabs, das sind die reinsten PO4-Bomben.Da von der Menge her immer nur soviel füttern wie in wenigen Augenblicken weggefressen werden kann.Bleibt davon was liegen , gammelt es sehr schnell. Algen und schlimmstenfalls ne Nitrifvergiftung sind die Folge.


----------



## pikepirate (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so, hab nun auch endlich mal ein Bild von meinem Aquarium, hoffe es klappt.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				pikepirate schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab nun auch endlich mal ein Bild von meinem Aquarium, hoffe es klappt.


 
Dat Bild geht nicht größer


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Bild geht nicht größer



Dat Bild geht gar nicht! Bei mir .... |kopfkrat


----------



## pikepirate (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Bild geht nicht größer


Jo, hab ich auch schon gemerkt, werds noch mal versuchen


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Geht immer noch nicht .... Versuch das Programm zum Bilder hochladen und hier einfügen... http://*ih.us/


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gunnar...die züchter hier bei mir im umkreis sagten genau das gegenteil^^
watt is denn nu richtig?!
die sagen, ohne ein paar tiere im becken, bildet sich eine woche lang was und danach GARNIX mehr... ich steh hier langsam auffm schlauch... nitritwerte waren von anfang an super, da grundwasser im becken... zum füttern...wenn ich so füttern soll, das alles weg ist, darf ich maximal 2-3 tubifex reintun...weil mehr fressen die nicht aufeinmal... der digge klumpen tubifex war heute moin allerdings verschwunden(und alle fische da, wo er vor der strömung geschützt lag). der komische diplom biologe vom "zoo dietrich" meinte sogar, das sich alles in der ersten woche bildet und dann fische rein müssen, damit es weiter geht mit der homeostasis. abgesehen vom board hier, habe ich 5 leute gefragt und alle sagen was anderes... vielleicht sollte ich meine eigenen erfahrungen sammeln:/
im moment finde ich das alles auf jeden fall arg komisch, wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt. *ratlos*
ich werd jetzt gleich nochmal en wassertest machen lassen, jetzt wo die tiere 3 tage drin sind...

wie war das denn nu mit dem mulmsauger? tiere drin lassen, oder umsetzen...ich will die futterreste absaugen damit...


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nur zur info, weil wir das ja schonmal hatten

ich will nicht trotzig sein, oder besserwisserisch!!! das sind halt alles sachen, die ich von leuten mit erfahrung habe und bin ECHT ratlos was ich jetzt tun soll*jammer*


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> nur zur info, weil wir das ja schonmal hatten
> 
> ich will nicht trotzig sein, oder besserwisserisch!!! das sind halt alles sachen, die ich von leuten mit erfahrung habe und bin ECHT ratlos was ich jetzt tun soll*jammer*



Oh, Du armer, kleiner barta,Du! :m (Täscheldasköpfchen)

Also, da scheinen sich die Geister wirklich zu scheiden!

Ich habe es so "gelernt": Wasser rein, Pflanzen, Kies u. Deko und
warten ... warten .... warten! 
Wie lange fragst Du zu Recht: 2 - 4 Wochen
Warum? Damit sich die Bakterien bilden können

So hab ich es gelernt und gemacht und alles war/ist gut!

Erwähnen möchte ich allerdings noch das ich ein Warmwasser Aqua habe!
Vielleicht is das ja bei Kaltwasser nochwas anderes ....? |kopfkrat 

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig zur weiteren Verwirrung beitragen!

der Sammy


----------



## Miehzman (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ pikepirate
die Bilder in der vorschau sind ja lustich aber funzen immernoich nich... (warum is der Barsch so übelst geil hochrückig? und wie groß is der??)


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol sammy...das deckt sich mit einigen aussagen... ich habe ne starterkultur bakterien im filter...JA, die gibt es wirklich... dürfen nicht unter 15° gelagert werden... hmm...naja...die fische sind nu eh drinne und da gehts denen mit sicherheit besser, als in dem becken, wo sie her sind...waren nämlich köderfische
ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich mit dem mulmsauger arbeiten kann, während die fische im becken sind^^
da sammelt sich ne menge kagge in einer egge hinter der wurzel...die will ich auf jeden fall wegsaugen


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> lol sammy...das deckt sich mit einigen aussagen... ich habe ne starterkultur bakterien im filter...JA, die gibt es wirklich... dürfen nicht unter 15° gelagert werden... hmm...naja...die fische sind nu eh drinne und da gehts denen mit sicherheit besser, als in dem becken, wo sie her sind...waren nämlich köderfische
> ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich mit dem mulmsauger arbeiten kann, während die fische im becken sind^^
> da sammelt sich ne menge kagge in einer egge hinter der wurzel...die will ich auf jeden fall wegsaugen



Saug den Mulm ab und laß die Fische ruhig im Becken!#6 
Das können die ab!
Hast Du son Mulmsauger mit Sack dran oder machste das einfach mit 
Schlauch?
Ecke merken, da sammelt sich der Sch... dann immer und kann einfach 
weggesaugt werden! Da mußte dann nie durchs ganze Becken!
Wobei ... jetzt schon Mulm?! Wie lange läuft Dein Becken?|kopfkrat 
Sach watt


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mulm habe ich jetzt den mix aus fischkagge&futterresten genannt
das läuft jetzt 8tage...


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Fütter ma nich so viel! #4
Für 8 Tage is das ein wenig viel, oder Du bist ein wenig pingelig!  
Oder Deine Frau hängt Dir deswegen in den Ohren ? |sagnix #y


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Barta,


> habe ich 5 leute gefragt und alle sagen was anderes... vielleicht sollte ich meine eigenen erfahrungen sammeln:/


Ja das kenn ich.Frag 5 Leute und du erhältst 6 verschiedene Meinungen.Selber Erfahrungen sammeln ist sicher richtig.Aber leider besteht die Gefahr das dieser Weg der Erkenntnis mit Fischleichen gepflastert ist. Mir ist es so ergangen...................


> ohne ein paar tiere im becken, bildet sich eine woche lang was und danach GARNIX mehr...


Nunja, ich versuche es mal so:
In der Einlaufphase sollen sich im AQ schadstoffabbauende Bakterien ansiedeln.Zum Anfang sind davon recht wenige da.Wenn jetzt Fische ins AQ kommen..........wer soll dann diese Schadstoffe abbauen?? Das ist genauso als würde man dir ein ganzes Schwein zum Mittag anbieten.Alles schaffst du nicht............und der Rest??? Gammelt dann vorsich hin.
Auf der Anderen Seite............ die vorhandenen Bakkis brauchen nartülich was zum beißen. Die solln sich ja vermehren!! Schlaue Leute kommen nun auf die Idee entweder Besatz oder nur Futter in geringsten Mengen ins AQ zu geben. Richtig! Nur muß mann dann auch täglich die WW kontrollieren um gegebenfalls schnell und richtig darauf zu reagieren. Und Hand auf Herz....... traust du dir das zu??
Es gibt in gewissen Situationen gewisse Möglichkeiten bestimmte Prozesse zu beeinflussen. Diese Sachen sind  selten für die Bewohner des AQ ungefärlich. Für Neueinsteiger gibt es sichere Wege , welche die Probleme erheblich reduzieren. Und diese Wege sollte mann zum Anfang immer gehen.
( Ganz vereinfacht gesagt:Mann kann auch an einer Kreuzung zur anderen Straßenseiter rüber gehen wenn die Ampel Rot zeigt. Wenn kein weiterer da ist passiert auch nix.Aber falsch ist es trotzdem. Daher wirst du von mir immer hören das du warten sollst bis die Ampel grün zeigt)
Noch ein Wort zu den Züchtern,
Viele von denen wollen nur verkaufen,was kann ihnen besser passieren als das den Käufern die Fische wegsterben. Die Käufer müssen ja dann wieder neue Fische kaufen.................wobei ich auch bemerken will u. muß das nicht alle Züchter so denken!
Und außerdem , in einem Zuchtbecken herschen in der Regel ganz andere Bedingungen wie in dem heimatlichen-AQ.Die Vorgehensweise zur Züchtung ist in den meisten Fällen ganz anders.


> wie war das denn nu mit dem mulmsauger? tiere drin lassen, oder umsetzen...ich will die futterreste absaugen damit...


Futterreste und Mulm sind was völlig verschiedenes.Bleiben Futterreste liegen , müssen diese raus!!!Spätestens am nächsten Tag!Mulm ist nur ein rein optischer Störfaktor. Mein Mulmabsauger liegt schon seit Jahren ungenutzt im Schrank.


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@sammy...ja, ich bin da pingelig, aus den oben von gunnar beschriebenen gründen... und ich muss ja auch erstmal sehen, was die überhaupt gerne fressen...die tubifex sind mir gestern "reingeflutscht"... hatte vor, das riegelchen zu vierteln, dann wars ganz drin dachte mir, weil se direkt dran gegangen sind...lass ma drin...rest kannste ja absaugen... heute moin war nixmehr da^^
ich bekomme langsam das gefühl, dass silberorfen nachts fressen^^ die blaubandbärblinge gehen auch bei licht normal futtern...die orfen dagegen sehr zaghaft...obwohl...hab eben mal ne "TabiMin" futtertablette ausprobiert...da gehen se alle sofort dran...die war nach 5min weg^^

@gunnar...das mit dem reagieren trau ich mir schon zu...lasse jetzt, seit ich tiere drin habe, jeden 2ten tag nen wassertest machen...bisher allet jut
also war das mit dem fischbesatz doch nicht grundsätzlich falsch?! ich reinige das becken spätestens jeden 2. tag(kot und futterreste absaugen). und, das mir die tiere eingehen, kann ich auch fast nicht glauben bevor es hart auf hart kommt, setz ich die lieber aus!!! ich hab mir halt vorgenommen, mich drum zu kümmern... da ich im mom ne menge zeit habe, hoffe ich, dass ich das hinbekomme!
aber was soll schon schief gehen, bei den erstklassigen tipps hier, die langsam auch auf einen gemeinsamen nenner kommen*freu*
wie oft würdet ihr denn am tag füttern und wann immer?


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> also war das mit dem fischbesatz doch nicht grundsätzlich falsch?!


Nein Falsch nicht.Aber sehr sehr gefährlich.Ist so als ob du im Winter Wasser auf dem Gehweg kippst(zum Reinigen) und darauf hoffst das es keinen Frost gibt. Ein Besen hätte es auch getahn und wär vorallem sicherer.


> ich reinige das becken spätestens jeden 2. tag(kot und futterreste absaugen).


Futterreste??????Da machste was falsch.Die darf es nicht geben!!Ich reinige mein AQ alle 2-3 *Jahre! *


> wie oft würdet ihr denn am tag füttern und wann immer?


Ich Futter 2x am Tag. Morgens , sehr wenig. Und abens kurz bevor das Licht aus , geht einwenig mehr.So das die nachtaktiven Fische auch was davon haben.


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Falsch nicht.Aber sehr sehr gefährlich.Ist so als ob du im Winter Wasser auf dem Gehweg kippst(zum Reinigen) und darauf hoffst das es keinen Frost gibt. Ein Besen hätte es auch getahn und wär vorallem sicherer.
> 
> Futterreste??????Da machste was falsch.Die darf es nicht geben!!Ich reinige mein AQ alle 2-3 *Jahre! *
> 
> Ich Futter 2x am Tag. Morgens , sehr wenig. Und abens kurz bevor das Licht aus , geht einwenig mehr.So das die nachtaktiven Fische auch was davon haben.


 
zu 1: das ja mieß...kann ich aber jetzt nichtmehr ändern:/ muss ich halt aufpassen!

zu 2:ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich erstmal gucken muss, auf was die stehen, was se nicht fressen, bleibt folglicherweise über und wird weggesaugt

zu 3: so hab ich das auch vor...moins ne kleine portion, entweder frostfutter, oder 2-2 futtertabletten... und abends 20min bevor das licht ausgeht en bisken mehr

ich hoffe, das ist alles soweit ok|kopfkrat


----------



## Miehzman (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ist so als ob du im Winter Wasser auf dem Gehweg kippst(zum Reinigen) und darauf hoffst das es keinen Frost gibt. Ein Besen hätte es auch getahn und wär vorallem sicherer.


 
@ Gunnar
Hey Gunnar, deine Beispiele sind immernoch die besten  
Du säuberst dein AQ nur alle 2-3 Jahre? Is ja voll übel! Ich meine man soll die Fische ja so wenig stören, wie möglich. Aber hast du gar keine Algen?? Vorallendings nich mit Futterchips und so?

@ Barta
Ich würde die Fische am Anfang mit wenig Futter füttern und nur eine Sorte! Später kommen dann meinetwegen noch andere Sorten dazu! So habe ich auch angefangen und Futterreste gibts bei mir nicht! Die Fische müssen sich an ein Futter gewöhnen. Am Anfang fraßen bei mir nur die Katzenwelse das Futter (Rote Mückenlarven) und jetzt gibts keinen Fisch, der sie nich mag^^


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Aber hast du gar keine Algen??


Ein 100%iges algenfreies AQ wirst du selten finden.Die gehören nun mal dazu. In meinen Anfangsjahren hatte ich die eine oder andere Algenplage.Heute muß mann schom extrem genau suchen um in meinem AQ Algen zu finden.Das Becken ist praktisch zu 98% algenfrei , und das seit etlichen Jahren.Für Mulm gilt das selbe.


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 100%iges algenfreies AQ wirst du selten finden.Die gehören nun mal dazu. In meinen Anfangsjahren hatte ich die eine oder andere Algenplage.Heute muß mann schom extrem genau suchen um in meinem AQ Algen zu finden.Das Becken ist praktisch zu 98% algenfrei , und das seit etlichen Jahren.Für Mulm gilt das selbe.



... das Wichtigste hast Du vergessen! :g 

Wie machst Du das??? |kopfkrat 

Ich habe mein Becken .... 5 Jahre! Und seit 5 Jahren "lebe" ich mit Algen!
Die Wasserwerte sind o.k.! Ich füttere nur mäßig!
Anfangs habe ich (meiner Meinung nach) zu oft drin rumgefummelt!
Mulm absaugen, Pflanzen hier und Pflanzen da, noch ein Steinchen von 
rechts nach links - ne doch lieber anders rum, Wasserwechsel, CO2 soll
ja auch gut sein ... usw.
Irgendwann hatte ich alles an Algen was man so haben kann!
Dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr auf das Becken und habe die Finger von
gelassen ... und siehe da: es hat sich eingespielt!
Jetzt habe ich an der Rückwand und an den Wurzeln meine Algen (leider
auch an den Blättern meiner Anubias) aber die Fische sind fit und alles 
ist gut! 
Naja, die Optik leidet ein wenig! 
Ich hatte mal den Plan ein Becken a la Takeshi Amano einzurichten:
2 Skalarpaare, viele Neons, ein paar Garnelen und Welse!
Im Vordergrund eine "Wiese" aus ... wie heißt das Zeug noch ... 
aufgelockert durch Tigerlotus und ein paar andere Solitärpflanzen!
Hat leider nicht funktioniert! Der Besatz ist geblieben, der Rest ist
ins Klo gewandert #q 

Nur ma so gesacht!


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hmm...sind ja noch jungtiere, hab bissel schiss, das die zuwenig bekommen

ne, im ernst...wie oben ja schon geschrieben, ist mir das riegelchen tubifex aus der hang gerutscht und fische waren sofort dran...da wollte ich es nicht wieder rausnehmen... ich fütter jetzt im wechsel frostfutter und tabletten...


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ich hatte mal den Plan ein Becken a la Takeshi Amano einzurichten


Ja die Amano-Becken sind schon ne feine Sache.Aber ebem auch extrem aufwendig.Nichts für unsereiner als Ottonormal.................Zumal diese Stielrichtung hier in D nicht soviele Anhänger hat.

Zu den Algen. Die Plage für den Aquarianer schlechthin. Wenn ich ein Allheilmittel hätte , wäre ich schon lange im Ruhestand.
Mein AQ betreibe ich so:
Filter: überdiemensoniert in der Größe, die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit auf das doppelte der Wassermenge je Stunde gedrosselt , Reinigung 1x im Jahr
Besatz: sehr moderat, 400l-AQ-->20 Barben , 7 Panzerwelse , 2 Liniendornwelse , 1 Kammdornwels , 3 Antennwelse , 2 Saugschmerlen , 3 Netzschmerlen
Pflanzen: 70% des Boden sind mit schnellwachsenden Pflanzen bestückt , (großer Wasserkelch) die Pflanzen wuchern richtig , alle paar Wochen muß ausgedünnt werden
Bodengrund: 12cm hoch  , sehr feiner Kies
Futter : sehr wenig , viele Fastentage , bin ich 2-3 Wochen im Urlaub -->kein Futter
Licht: 12h am Tag
Wasser: keine Zusätze , wöchentlicher Wasserwechsel zu 70%


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

habe heute wieder nen wassertest machen lassen und die werte sind immernoch jut
drückt mir die daumen


----------



## Miehzman (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Warum solln wir dir die Daumen drücken...
LÄUFT DOCH ALLES WIE GESCHMIERT!^^


----------



## barta (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das soll ja auch so bleiben


----------



## Miehzman (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

eben drum


----------



## Miehzman (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie findet ihr das wenn man das AQ zu einer Hälfte zuwuchern lässt damit sich die Fische verstecken können??


----------



## barta (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dafür brauch ich das nicht zuwüchern lassen...ich hab pflanzen drin und ne mini wurzel...nächste woche kommt noch die große mangrovenwurzel(seit mittwoch inner großen plastikwanne zum wässern) und lochgestein rein... wenn das nicht reicht, weiß ich auch nichtmehr...


----------



## barta (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hier mal ein paar schlechte pics...bessere kommen irgendwann, wenns richtig läuft











wie gesagt...da kommt jetzt noch ne viel verzweigte wurzel(ca. 40-50cm lang und 30cm hoch wie tief) und lochgestein rein...das MUSS dann reichen, oder meint ihr nicht?!


----------



## Miehzman (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja aber es gibt in der Natur ja auch Krautbetten...
Zu deinem AQ: Sieht mir jetz noch irgendwie unnatürlich (weil zu ordentlich!) aus. Das is nix gegen ordung aber in der Natur is es ja auch nich aufgeräumt. Außerdem hab ich in meinem AQ die Pflanzen etwas mehr verteilt, denn in den zusammenhängenden "Krautbüschen" haben die Fische ja keine gute Versteckmöglichkeit. Von diesem Löchergestein halt ich deswegen nich so viel, weil es die in einheimischen Gewässern ja auch nich gibt...


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Eine dichte Bepflanzung ist für die meisten Fische eine Voraussetzung für eine Artgerechte Pflege.Am besten ist mann informiert sich aus welchen natürlichen Ursprung die Fische kommen.Dann kann man das AQ entsprechend einrichten,


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schöne Bilder und ein schönes AQ.Nun müssen die Pflenzen nur noch wachsen. Ein wenig Deko noch und dann klappt das. Aber vorsichtig mit dem Lochgestein. Meistens ist das Klalkhaltig.Das kann dann das Wasser ungewollt aufhärten. Am besten vorher mit Essig testen. Wenn Essig auf das Gestein trifft , darf es nicht schäumen. Dann wäre es kalkhaltig.


----------



## barta (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@miehzi...lochgestein kommt hier nicht vor? en den maaren in der eifel gibbet datt schon^^ nur vielleicht aus nem anderen gestein#c 
die büschel sind nur, weil die noch verteilt werden...kommt doch noch die wurzel...dann stehen die recht dich beieinander#6 
@gunnar...vielen dank, ich hoffe das allet jut jeht
das lochgestein nehme ich, weil ich es geschenkt bekomme und es doch sehr dekorativ ist... werde den essigtest auf jedenfall machen! 
ich werde dicht bewachsene, wie auch freiwasser/grund stellen haben, hab ich mir zumindest so vorgenommen
mit den pflanzen sollte kein thema sein, da das hornkraut und die wasserpest sich ja jut vermehren lassen

noch ne frage...wie mess ich den sauerstoffgehalt im wasser? gibbet da überhaupt watt für?


----------



## Miehzman (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zumindest soll in der Mitte noch Platz bleiben, denn die Fische sollen ja auch in ihrem Versteck Platz haben.
Ich habe zwei Biterlinge, zwei Katzenwelse, einen Aal, einen Sonnenbarsch, einen Gründling und drei "normale" Barsche. Hört sich mehr an als es ist...
Ich denke mal, dass diese Fische die Planzen nicht verabscheuen! Zumindest nich der Sonnenbarsch. Außerdem ist es dann bestimmt auch Algenfrei!


----------



## Miehzman (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wüsste ich auch gern^^


----------



## barta (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

in die mitte kommt die wurzel...da können die ja durch und sich drin verstecken...is wien kleiner busch


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> noch ne frage...wie mess ich den sauerstoffgehalt im wasser? gibbet da überhaupt watt für?


Für den O²-Gehalt gibts es teure elek.Messmittel.Mann kann es aber auch berechnen. 
Aber ansonsten ist der O²-Gehalt nicht das Problem. O² wird durch die Oberflächenbewegung des Wassers eingetragen.Ein gut plazierter Filterauslauf reicht da meistens. Eine externe O²-Zuführung hat den Nachteil das sich an den Bläschen CO2 bindet.Dieser wiederum ist Pflanzendünger. Also würde so das CO2 ausgetrieben. Nur bei Pflanzenlosen AQ mach eine O²-Zuführung Sinn.

Ps.
*Sauerstoffsättigung in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur*

Nachfolgende Gleichung ermittelt die 100%-ige Sauerstoffsättigung des Wassers in Abhänigkeit von der Temperatur. Es wird von einem Luftdruck von 1013 mbar ausgegangen.
°Cmax. O2
(mg/ltr)
*Quelle: http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm*


----------



## barta (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

alles klärchen...danggö gunnäää   (das muss der rum sein )
allerdings ist der auslauf ca 8cm unter der oberfläche...wird so trotzdem sauerstoff eingebracht? ich mein, gegrisel hab ich schon gut auffer oberfläche...


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich würde den Auslauf so plazieren das er unmittelbar an der Wasseroberfläche ist.Macht sich auch gut gegen Kahmhautbildung.


----------



## barta (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

argh...dann muss ich die abdeckung weiter aussägen...


----------



## fly-martin (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Barta

so wie es aussieht hast Du einen Außenfilter. Hoffentlich hast Du da eine Sicherung im Ansaugschlauch, sonst läuft Dir bei einem Schlauchplatzer oder einer undichten Pumpe das Becken leer.
Ein Sicherheitsloch wird in den Ansaugschlauch ca 1cm unter der Wasseroberfläche gemacht - die Idee ist, daß dann kein Wasser sondern nur Luft angesaugt wird ( wenn der Wasserspiegel unter Lochhöhe sinkt ). Stellt man dazu noch die Pumpe in einen großen Eimer kann das Wasser nicht in den guten Wohnzimmerteppich....


Als Buchtip für Aquarianer mit Pflanzenbecken : "Das Wunder im Wohnzimmer" ich glaub von Nivenhuizen

Es gibt Sauerstoffmessgeräte, aber die Elekroden sind nicht billig. Wichtiger sind PHwert, Härtemesseung, Nitrat und ein regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel ( das Restwasser kannst gut zum Blumengießen nehmen ).


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke martin...das mit der bohrung kenn ich...aber dafür war mir die pumpe zu teuer, die dann draufgehen würde, wenn se trocken läuft... das wasser würde hier nicht viel schaden anrichten, da fliesen und zum anderen raum ne kleine stufe...außerdem ist unser schlafzimmer(standort) recht abschüssig zur terrassentür
würde also alles rauslaufen und kaum schaden anrichten
trotzdem danke für den rat

die wasserwerte werden natürlich regelmäßig überprüft...dachte halt, sauerstoff fehlt noch zum messen
aber wenn das eh nicht sonne große rolle spielt, soll mir der O²-anteil schnubbe sein, wenn der rest jut is

thx für den buchtipp...werd mal gucken


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Martin,
Das Ding mit der Bohrung ist ne gute Sache , Nur ein heißgelaufender Filter ist auch nicht ohne.--->Filter heißgelaufen --> in Brand geraten----> Unterschrank und Teppich hat Feuer gefangen----> AQ bringt den brennenden Schrank zum einstürtzen--->Glück im Unglück--> AQ-Wasser löschte den Brand.
Ein ordentlich installiertes Filtersystem bringt da mehr Punkte.


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

seh ich auch so...die schläuche sitzen echt propperfest(eben nochmal kontrolliert)...also WENN, denke ich, das es mein AQ sein wird, was legt...aber nicht die pumpe
und wie gesagt...wär zwar ärgerlich, aber wär halb so schlimm, wenns ausläuft
lochgestein sprudelt GANZ leicht in verbindung mit essig...


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> lochgestein sprudelt GANZ leicht in verbindung mit essig...


Das liegt daran das der Essig nicht allzu hochprozentig ist. Für Weichwasserfische würde das Gestein nicht nehmen.


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau... aber ich habe gerade en anderes prob...was hat es zu bedeuten, wenn die fische aufm boden stehen, und zwar fast völlig regungslos? sieht aus, als würden sie ruhen...aber liegen richtig aufm boden auf und bewegen sich kaum... hab nu doch langsam en bisken schiss um meine fischlies... die eine orfe schrabbelt auch von zeit zu zeit mit ihrer flanke über den grund, als wenn se such ruckartig schubbeln würde... hab eben gehört, ich soll einfach en halbes paket salz ins wasser kippen...nu bin ich wieder RICHTIG aufgeschmissen...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also diese Verhaltensweise ist eigentlich nicht normal. Könnte es sein dass irgendwie fremde Stoffe ins Wasser geraten sind? Du hast den Stein doch nicht ins Wasser getan oder? Wenn ja nimm ihn raus. Wenn nicht lass ihn auch draußen. Ich denke mal du solltest jetzt einen kleinen Wasserwechsel durchführen. Erstmal eine nicht so große Menge austauschen. Erstmal nur so einige Liter


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nope, is nix neues reingekommen... steine auch nicht...wenn, dann auch nur schiefergestein und granit, oder sowas(hab ich auch beides bekommen). die fische verhalten sich mittlerweile wieder normal... zum glück!!!
ich hab en bisken schiss, das mein ph-wert sich über nacht irgendwie verändert hat...heute moin schwammen auch ein paar pflanzen ausgerissen im AQ rum... moin ersmal wieder zum wassertest und ich hol mir dann direkt selber mal son paar teststreifen...
was ist den mit dem "schubbeln" der orfe(macht sie nur zeitweise)? jemand hier aus dem board meinte, das sind wohl parasiten und ich soll salz ins wasser tun...hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?
will mir ja auch nicht das becken plätten, weils noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist...


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Las die Finger vom Salz. Und schon garnicht in dieser Menge!!
Jetzt brauch ich die Wasserwerte.Und bitte keine Teststreifen.Die sind extrem ungenau.Was fürn Wasser nimmst du. Aus der Leitung oder Brunnen oder oder........
Angefangen über eine Nitritvergiftung ,Schwermetalle  , Kupfer ,Krankeiten oder Parasieten kann das allesmögliche sein.


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

fürn labor hab ich leider im mom kein geld, deswegen wollt ich mir erstmal die teststreifen holen...die sind halt günstig.
wasser nehm ich aussm brunnen(aus 12m tiefe) leitung ist sehr kalkhaltig bei uns...
aber wie gesagt...ist alles wieder wie vorher... dieses "schubbeln" ist sehr selten geworden(habs heute nur 1mal beobachtet, gestern wars wesentlich öfter und länger). will aber jetzt trotzdem wissen, was das war/ist!!!
aber wie gesagt...fürn kleines labor, wo alle wichtigen tests drin sind, habsch im mom kein geld...im neujahr dann die erste investition


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hm........ohne genaue WW ist das ein Rätselraten...........
Brunnenwasser...........ist meisten zuviel Fe drinn , der Ph-Wert kann auch jenseits von gut u. böse sein.Andere Verunreinigungen sind auch möglich.
 Mach nen fast vollständigen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser. Zusätzlich belüften. Ist zwar nicht gut für die Pflanzen auf dauer , aber die sind im Moment erstmal nicht so wichtig.


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wie gesagt...wieder allet ok, was das verhalten der tiere angeht...hab eben mal den belüfter angemacht...


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Auch wenn alles wieder ok ist.Es muß Ursachenforschung betrieben werden. beim nächsten Mal geht vieleich nicht so glimpflich ab.


----------



## barta (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

deswegen ja moin den wassertest hab ja geschrieben, dass ich nu wissen will, was das ist. aber im mom sieht allet wieder ok aus... haun sich wieder inne strömung und suchen fressen


----------



## Miehzman (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bin auch mal wiederv da!
Also das mit dem "auf die Seite kippen und Gas geben" (so nenn ich das mal, bei euch ja "schubbeln") beobachte ich oft in meinem AQ. Mache mir auch KEINE Sorgen, da ich das in Teich, BAch und Flachwasser von Großgewässern (MLK) schon oft beobachtet habe. Ihr müsst im Sommer mal Laubenbrut beobachten. wenn die erst angefangen haben damit, hörn die nich mehr auf


----------



## Miehzman (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So hab noch n paar Bilder ich weiß, dass nich suppi Quali is aber...
Der Sonnenbarsch is n super Fotomodell; schwimmt mir imma vor die Linse!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schöne Bilder Miehzman. Sag mal wo ist denn dein Aal? Kannste den auch mal festhalten?


----------



## Flußbarschfan (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sevus, ich habe jedes Jahr im Winter ein Kaltwasserbecken mit Rotfedern, Karauschen, kleinen Schuppenkarpfen, Schmerlen, Gründlingen und ein paar Bitterlingen - ich habe im Garten einen Teich, der leider zu flach ist und im Winter durchfriert, so dass ich alle Fische jedes Mal fangen muss und sie dann in einem 300 ltr Becker überwintern. Es ist schon toll, wenn man kleine Karpfen beobachten kann, wie sie meine Warmwasserschnecken, welche ich hineinwerfe, aus ihrem Gehäuse saugen! Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch einen kleinen Rapfen, den ich als Minifisch mal mitgenommen hatte. Der war jedoch der Meinung, er muss den kleinen Spalt der Abdeckung nutzen und sprang in die vermeintliche Freiheit. Ich fand ihn dann am Morgen ziemlich steif. Die Nachbarkatze freute sich über Trockenfisch und ich war um eine Erfahrung reicher. Seit diesem Mißgeschick habe ich ein altes Keschernetz über mein Aquarium gespannnt. Seit dem gab es keinen Fluchtversuch mehr. Zu den technischen Daten: Untergrund: Sand, Kieß Gemisch, Wurzeln, Steine, Kokusnußschalen, starke Belüftung und ein Außenfilter für 500-1000 ltr Becken. Zusätzlich Wasserminze, Zierschilf, Indische Wasserpest und umkultiviertes Javamoos, welches im kalten Wasser gedeiht.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> umkultiviertes Javamoos, welches im kalten Wasser gedeiht.


Darüber hätt ich gern mehr Infos. Mit Javamoos hatte ich bisher nur Pech.


----------



## barta (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hätt ich gern mehr Infos. Mit Javamoos hatte ich bisher nur Pech.


 
jau...wer dazu infos hat... immer her damit
hab nämlich auch nen javafarn drin...(freundin wollte den für en bisken "wärme" im becken|rolleyes )

aber ich habe mal wieder ein ganz anderes problem... meine "untermieter" reissen mir nacht für nacht planzen aus... ich hab glaube ich, en bischen wenig kies drin...2-4cm|kopfkrat ... kann ich da nu eifach nochwas draufkippen, damit ich die planzen richtig im kies eingraben kann? wegen ph und so...#c 
wollte dann jetzt auch die mangrovenwurzel(die seit knapp ner woche in wasser liegt) ins becken setzen...steine auch(schiefer)...aber wie gesagt...der kies macht mir jetzt wieder en bischen sorgen... bitte um schnelle antworten...danke


----------



## sammycr65 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> jau...wer dazu infos hat... immer her damit
> hab nämlich auch nen javafarn drin...(freundin wollte den für en bisken "wärme" im becken|rolleyes )
> 
> aber ich habe mal wieder ein ganz anderes problem... meine "untermieter" reissen mir nacht für nacht planzen aus... ich hab glaube ich, en bischen wenig kies drin...2-4cm|kopfkrat ... kann ich da nu eifach nochwas draufkippen, damit ich die planzen richtig im kies eingraben kann? wegen ph und so...#c
> wollte dann jetzt auch die mangrovenwurzel(die seit knapp ner woche in wasser liegt) ins becken setzen...steine auch(schiefer)...aber wie gesagt...der kies macht mir jetzt wieder en bischen sorgen... bitte um schnelle antworten...danke



Moin, moin!

Also Javamoos is was ganz anderes als Javafarn!
Der Farn ist ne recht unkomplizierte Pflanze die eigendlich immer
ohne größere Probleme wächst!
Das Moos ist ein wenig tricky; in der Regel läßt man es irgendwo 
anwachsen (an Wurzeln oder Steinen) und damit das gut angeht sollte 
man das erst festbinden bis es mit dem Untergrund verwachsen ist!

Bei den einen wird es was (mein Kumpel Detlef z.B.) und bei anderen 
wird es nix (bei mir :c )

Leg mal Deine Dekorsteine so neben die Pflanzen, dass die Tierchen
nicht drankommen! Dann wachsen die Pflanzen fest!
2 - 4 cm ist jetzt nich so viel Bodengrund ... da würde ich noch ein
oder 2 Säcke nachlegen!
Wenn Du auf Deine Fischchen aufpasst kannste den Kies einfach draufkippen!
Vorher waschen!!! Und die Pflanzen dannach nochma richtig "versenken"!

der Sammy


----------



## barta (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

allet klar!!! danggö sammy...dann fahr ich mir jetzt mal nen sack holen und lass gleichzeitig mal nen wassertest machen

zum javamoos/farn...da hab ich mich doch tatsächlich verlesen...


----------



## Miehzman (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ barta,
falls du noch nich wech bist, leg lieber irgeneinen Stein drauf. Naja gut ich hab Sand, aber bei mir sind die Pflanzen innerhalb von ca. 2-3 Wochen eingewachsen. Hatte bisher keine Probleme mehr, aber Sand uznd Kies sind auch n Unterschied...

@ Gunnar
Du hattest doch mal n paar Verhaltensweisen genannt, woran man erkennen kann, dass sich die Fische wohlfühlen. Ausgeprägtes Wachstum gehört nich  dazu, oder??

@ Karpfenchamp
Der Aal?? Mit Gewalt will ich den nich aus seinem Versteck holen, aber es geht ihm gut, auch wenn ich selbst ihn auch nur alle 4-5 Tage zu Gesicht bekomme


----------



## barta (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin...wasser is super, kies war auch recht günstig...pack ich einfach nochma 20kg rein
@miehzi...hab ableger vonner wasserpest und vom hornkraut..und nur größere steine...wird also schwer mit steinen...aber ich werds mal versuchen...die wurzel pack ich auch direkt mit rein...is ja nu knapp ne woche gewässert...bleibt jetzt auch am grund liegen und treibt nichtmehr...


----------



## Miehzman (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

20 kg?? Boah *FETT*!
Achja wie findste die Bilder??


----------



## Barbus barbus (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> 20 kg?? Boah *FETT*!
> Achja wie findste die Bilder??



je nach Korngröße und Material sind das so um die 10 bis 12l Boden. in einem 250 Literbecken mit der Grundfläche 100 * 50 cm, also halber Quadratmeter macht das über den Daumen gepeilt mal eben so 1,5 cm Füllhöhe aus, mehr nicht.

Gruß
David


----------



## barta (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

richtig...deswegen sind jetzt insgesamt ca. 40kg 1-2mm körnung drin...sieht jetzt mal richtig abenteuerlich aus

@miehzi... jau, die bilder sind goil wie hoch ist das becken? sieht höher als meins aus#c 

hier noch en paar bilder vom eigentlichen becken


















also mir gefällts schon ganz gut
was sagt ihr?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na dass sieht doch cht spitze aus barta. Schönes Aqua plus Einrichtung. Hast du gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Barbus barbus (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Barta,

sieht schon ganz gut aus. Die Pflanzen müssen natürlich noch anwachsen.
Aber ein Tipp am Rande: Das Wasser solltest du ruhig bis etwas über die untere Kante der Abdeckung auffüllen, das vermindert die Blendung durch die Aquarienbeleuchtung enorm.

Geht natürlich nur, wenn die Abdeckung außen weit genug runtergeht.

Gruß
David


----------



## Flußbarschfan (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Servus, konnte nicht eher online gehen! Also Javafarn und Javamoos sind tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Dinge! Zum Moos, habe nach und nach in einem Extrabecken mit Brokatbarben (vertragen bis zu 17°C) die Temperatur runtergekühlt. Das ganze über 7 Monate! Dann hatte ich es im Sommer in einem Regenfass mit Köderfischen. Im Oktober habe ich es wieder in ein Aquarium gesteckt - dieses ist mein besagtes Überwinterungsbecken. Allerdings haben meine Plötzen (Rotaugen) zur Zeit festgestellt, dass sie das Zeug fressen können. Zu Pflanzen rauswühlen:  Bodengrund mindestens 4-6cm!!! Dann runde bzw. abgeflachte Steine um die Solitärpflanzen drum. lange Stengel wie Wasserpest einfach Mit Edelstahldraht an Steine oder Wurzeln binden. Meine Minikarpfen pflügen auch täglich rum, da ich Tubifex füttere und diese sich im Boden verstecken!


----------



## Miehzman (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Karpfenchamp
Nochmal zum Aal:
ich werd moir heut Naut mal den Wecker stelln vielleicht kommt ja was bei raus


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Mihzman: Wird dein Aal nicht neugierig,wenn du ihn am Tage fütterst?Wie groß ist der denn?Dann kannst du den ja fotographieren,ohne das du dir einen Wecker stellen musst;+ 
Mein Kumpel hat auch einen großen Aal im Becken,der hat schon viel mitgemacht(aus dem Becken geklettert,sämtliche Krankheiten überstanden und und und)Der ist jetzt knapp 70cm.Hat den schon ungefähr 8 oder 9 Jahre!
Der frisst gerne Shrimbs 
Dein Sonnenbarsch im Aquarium sieht noch relativ jung aus;+ 
Habe auch 3 Stück davon im Teich.Jedenfalls tolles Aquarium#6 



@Barta: Dein Aquarium sieht auch besser jetzt aus!!!
Aber diese Pflanzen da im Aquarium(Haarnixe) kenne ich auch.Hatte aber immer probleme mit der.Da sie immer nur in die höhe wuchs|rolleyes und keine jungen Pflanzen aus den Kies nachkamen,sondern immer abgeschnitten werden musste,von den in die höhe gewachsenen Pflanzen 
Ne Vallisnerie könntest du ja noch ins Becken geben.Die sieht schön aus(fast wie Seegras) und vermehrt sich durch Wurzelausläufer,rasend schnell!
Allerdings weiss ich nicht,ob diese Warmwasserpflanzen die Du hast,diese Temperaturen(ohne Heizung) für die ewigkeit standhalten;+ 
Hornkraut ist die Pflanze da nicht,auf den Bildern.Das sieht nach Haarnixe aus 

Aber trotzdem viel spass mit deinem neuen schönen Aqua#6 #6 #6


----------



## Miehzman (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ barta
GROßES Lob!!!!
Dein AQ sieht meiner Meinung (die ja meist nich interessiert ) super aus! Wenn diese Wurzeln nich so teuer wären, hätte ich mir auch schon so eine Große geholt! Allerdings seh ich keinen Fisch! ;+  Aber die sind da bestimmt in einem der Guten Verstecke! #6 
Wie teuer war die Wurzel??

@ Schleienwühle
Nein mein Aal ist teilweis voll "langweilig"! der sucht eben Nachts nach Futter. Der hat früher Mal nach Futter gesucht und beim füttern auch gefressen, also Tagsüber! Allerdings hat ihn das glaub ich müde gemacht! :q 
Mien Aal versucht nich mehr aus dem Becken zu springen, seit er dafür zweimal im Trockenen "gelandet" ist (ich würde auch nich freiwillig 2 Stunden verfusselt und verdreckt am Boden liegen)
Im Großen und Ganzen mag ich ihn aber auch und die Katzenwelse und der Aal sind eigentlich auch nur deswegen im AQ, da ich es toll finde, nachtaktive Fische zu haben! Axo der is ca. 20 cm "groß"! Achja danke fürs Lob! |stolz: 
Mein Sonnenbarsch hab ich vor ca. einem Jahr gekauft (eigentlich für den Jachtendeich ^^!


----------



## barta (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@andy...das is schon en hornkraut der javafarn wird wohl draufgehen, aber das mir schnubbe...den wollte meine bessere hälfte unbedingt, fürn bischen mehr "wärme" im becken^^ weiber... valisneria hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber wie du schon sagtest...die wassertemperaturen... die wasserpest und das hornkraut lassen sich in der tat nur per kopfsteckling vermehren, aber das ist in meinem interesse, da ich ja auch nochwas sehen möchte und außerdem soll es ja "einheimisch" sein.

@miehzi...danggö...die wurzel war sehr günstig...11.95€ bei zajak...die sind auch im inet und versenden(ob sich das lohnt?!)auch. die fische hatten sich gestern erstmal versteckt die fotos sind 10min nach dem einrichten gamacht hab heute vom zanderangeln noch ne hand voll kies mitgebracht(3-4 kleinere aber schöne steine)...die warn jetzt ne jute halbe stunde im kochenden wasser...denke nu is da alles tot, falls was drauf besiedelt war
machen sich jut im becken...werd ich öfter mal machen...denn es gibt am rhein echt bemerkenswerte steine und die kosten nur das wasser und den strom fürs abkochen ich glaube, mich hat das fieber gepackt...ich bin jetzt permanent auf dekosuche(steine) für mein becken, aus unseren umgebungen so langsam gewöhn ich mich sogar an die dekovasen im becken
nur wird mal 2-3wochen abgewartet und wenn dann noch allet jut is, kommen noch ein paar kleine heimische fischlies


----------



## Miehzman (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wenn du sie dir besorgen kannst, nimm Katzenwelse oder Sonnenbarsche! Die gehn voll ab^^


----------



## barta (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nene...sonnenbarsch kommt hier nich vor und katzenwels is mir zu räuberisch in dem kleinen becken...dann is die harmonie raus... da kann noch en kleiner kaulbarsch oder en sehr kleiner flussbarsch rein...schleien bekomme ich im frühjahr vonnem boardikollegen und für gründlinge werde ich selber sorgen im frühjahr

fürn miehzi... http://www.zentrale-du.de/zoo-zajac/ guck mal...ich war allerdings da vor ort, weils nicht so weit von hier ist...ist RIESIG!!! die haben natürlich auch nicht alles im katalog, was im laden angeboten wird...is mit sicherheit überall so lohnt sich auf jeden fall! schon alleine die artenvielfalt da! die wünscht sich mit sicherheit jeder 2. zoo! und ist auch nicht soo teuer. wenn ich mehr brauche, werde ich nun immer da hin fahren.


----------



## Miehzman (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wo is n das genau barta??

Mir is heute ne Karpfenrettungsaktion missglückt... Jetzt vor Weihnachten und Silvester werdebn ja viele lebende Karpfen verkauft! Ich wollte wenigstens einem die Freiheit schenken, allerdings ham die schon zu gehabt als ich mir einen holen wollte... 

Zum Aal nochmaal   Der war gestern Abned beim Fotoshooting und ich hab auch n gutes Bild erwischt. Heute Nacht bin ich allerdings nich aufgewacht  Das Bild lad ich n andernmal hoch, da ich nich weiß, wo meine Eltern jetz die Kaqmera verszteckt haben...


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das ist, wie du der homepage entnehmen kannst in duisburg

jetzt steigt bei mir übrigens der nitritwert(NO²) an is jetzt auf 1!
allerdings zeigen die fische keinerlei vergiftungserscheinungen...fressen richtig gut jetzt, schwimmen rum und verstecken sich von zeit zu zeit mal(futtersuche in den höhlen?!)...das wird wohl der angekündigte nitritpeak sein... ich werd wohl mal nen teilwasserwechsel machen...


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so...ca. 120l ausgetauscht...mimm eimer^^
jetzt mal ne frage...heute abend schon wieder füttern, oder erstmal ne nacht ohne futter?
ich hab das wasser mit aquasafe aufbereitet (im eimer schon) und danach amtra clean ins becken(wie angegeben doppelte dosierung) gegeben... mal abwarten...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Eigentlich sollte man ja bis nach dem Nitritpeak abwarten mit dem besetzen des Aquas. Hat man dir das nicht gesagt? Wenn der Nitritpeak kommt dann sterben deine Fische dir sehr schnell weg. Du könntest natürlich jetzt immer alle 2 tage das Wasser wechseln aber ich glaube das willst du nicht. Hast du eine Möglichkeit die Fische für 2,5 Wochen umzusetzen? Wenn ja mach das denn wenn der NP kommt siehts schlecht aus. Und der wird kommen. Der kommt bei jedem neuen Aqua einmal.


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich denke, der is ja jetzt schon im gange...und nein, ich kann die fische nicht umsetzen...gesagt hat man mir das schon, aber auch was anderes... naja...mal abwarten...ich lass es jetzt mal laufen... ich hoffe die fische halten durch...sollen sehr robust sein... meine theorie is ja, die fische im rhein haben schlechteres wasser und kommen jut damit klar... ich weiß zwar, dass ich keine fische aussm rhein direkt habe, jedoch habe ich blaubandbärbling und orfen im rhein schon zuhauf gefangen. kann ich den peak nicht ein bischen abschwächen? mit was für werten habe ich denn noch so übern daumen gepeilt zu rechnen? da ich im mom eh nur die teststreifen habe, kann ich ja eh keine genauen werte ablesen, aber so hilft mir das schomma weiter, als ganz ohne test
wie war das jetzt mit heute abend füttern?


----------



## Miehzman (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei mir war sowas noch nie! Zumindest glaub ich das...

@barta
nimm nich son chemie zeugs!! Wer sein AQ nich ohne vernünftig führen kann sollte sich n anderes hobby suchen! (ich will jetz nich, dass du dein AQ deswegen abbaust! Machst du beistimmt auch nich ) Das Zeuch hält das AQ auch nich für immer am laufen! Irgendwann lässt die Wirkung nach und dann brauchst du neues... Das ist meiner Meinung nach Geldverschwendung!


----------



## Miehzman (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

axo ich würd noch nich füttern


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das aquasave sagt irgendwie jeder(außer hier einige), das es rein MUSS, bei schädlichem leitungswasser(was ich durchaus habe) und das amtra clean sind bakterien zur nitritbekämpfung im becken
also, wie du siehst, keine chemie, das aquasafe soll auch biologisch sein(steht zumindest drauf...) und den nitritpeak musst du ja auch gehabt haben, wenn der IMMER kommt, bevor die filterbakterien wirken...zumindest hab ich das jetzt so gelesen und auch von einigen hier so gehört. naja...aus fehlern lernt man! ich versuch die tierchen jetzt trotzdem so gut wie möglich durchzubringen...


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

watt sächt denn de gunnar?#c  außer, dass er recht gehabt hat#q


----------



## sammycr65 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was der Gunnar empfielt;
ich empfehle ...egal! (frei nach Otto W.)

Also, Deine Fische werden - sofern es sich nicht um einen 
drastischen Anstieg handelt - kaum Probleme damit haben!
Vorraussetzung ist das der Wert nicht höher steigt!
Du kannst überigens Oberflächnpflanzen einsetzen, die das
Nitrit aus dem Wasser aufnehmen!
Muschelblumen oder Entengrütze - wobei ich Dir zur Muschelblume
rate, weil die Entengrütze zur Plage werden kann!
Haste keinen Kumpel mit Aquarium der Dir 3 - 4 Ableger geben kann?
Die vermehren sich recht flott!
Ich hab leider zur Zeit nur Entengrütze   #q , sonst hätte ich Dir
ein weihnachtliches Päckchen geschnürt, so unter Anglern!!!

Noch son Tip: viel hilft nicht immer viel!
Will sagen: jeder Arm im Becken und jedes "rumgefummel" ist -
gerade am Anfang (Ne, Gunnar!?) - eher ungesund für das sich 
gerade aufbauende Becken! 
Auch wenn es schwer fällt: laß das Becken mal ein paar Tage ruhen! |znaika: 

mein der Sammy


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wasseraufbereiter brauchste nur dann nehmen wenn dem Leitungswasser viel Chlor beigefügt wurde bzw. das Wasser Cu-halltig ist.
Lass die Finger vom Futter.Jetzt ist hungern angesagt. Und alle paar Tage 50-70%igen Wasserwechsel machen.(zum verdünnen) Und bitte Leitungswasser verwenden.
Achja , der Eisatz von schnellwachsenden Pflanzen bringt auch noch Punkte.


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@sammy...trotzdem danke...und danke für die tipps

@gunnar...ich hab sehr chlorhaltiges wasser, deswegen brause ich das auch sehr stark in den eimer und uralte kupferleitungen haben wir hier auch... dann lass ich se nu ma en paar tage diäten

naja...ich halt euch auf dem laufenden...vielen dank erstmal für die antworten


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Uralte Leitungen sind ideal. Durch die starke Kalkansammlung gelangt kein Cu mehr ins Wasser.


> ich hab sehr chlorhaltiges wasser, deswegen brause ich das auch sehr stark in den eimer


Das machste genau richtig!!


----------



## barta (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jut...na denn hoffen wa ma das beste


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also unser Awua mit Zierfischen haben wir 2,5 Wochen nur mit einigen Pflanzen udn Fischen stehen lassen ohne dass da Chemie zugefügt wurde. Nur Wasser rein, Pflanzen und andere Deko rein und Filter an. Hab mich damals als kleines Kind immer gefragt warum da noch nicht drinne rum schwimmt. Jetzt weiß ichs. Ich denke mal das Wasser im Rhein ist schon schlechter aber hat einen kleineren Nitritwert.


----------



## Miehzman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Woran erkennt man denn diesen Nitritpeak?? Hoffentlich kommt der bei mir nich noch?!?!


----------



## barta (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@miehzi...den bekommste eigentlich nur in den ersten wochen im AQ, wenn sich die filterbakterien bilden,bzw davor...erkennt man leicht am schlagartig hohen nitritwert...
und champ...der nitritwert ist hier im rhein ca. bei 1,8


----------



## barta (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10518
lies das mal miehzi...ich habs nu auch kapiert und ärger mich, dass ich auf den schwachkopf im laden gehört hab...der kann sich auf meinen nächsten besuch freun!!! der hatte beim ersten mal schon bisken schiss vor mir...muuahahhaa geht mir en fisch kaputt, werd ich ihm als ausgleichende gerechtigkeit auch was tun! sowas kann man doch nicht auf kunden loslassen!!!
also...hier nochmal deutlich...in krefeld NIEMALS zu "Zoo Dietrich"!!!
die ham kein plan und außerdem sind se bekannt für kranke fische...wenn man das alles mal zusammenlegt, isses schon verständlich, warum die kranke fische verkaufen...wenn man selber keine ahnung vom wasser hat, können die fische auch nicht gesund sein! ich könnt mich jetzt echt richtig aufregen!
bevor jemand zu schaden kommt, geh ich jetzt mal holzhacken... bis später


----------



## Miehzman (23. Dezember 2005)

YiiippiiiiH voll die DROHUNGEN!!!
Hoffentlich is der Freak nich im Anglerboard sonst machta sich bestimmt schobn inne Hose^^
Wenn ich den NP schon hatte, hab ich und meine Fische davon nichts mitbekommen - zum Glück!!


----------



## barta (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wenn dein becken schon länger als 6-8 wochen steht, kannste eigentlich sicher sein, dass du ihn schon hattest


----------



## Miehzman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab mein AQ seit September...


----------



## barta (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dann geh ich schwer davon aus, das den NP schon hattest


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Beim Nitritpeak kann das Wasser sogar noch einen höheren Wert als 1,8 kriegen. Ich würde es jetzt auf Fall versuchen abzuschwächen. Pflanzen und so weiter.


----------



## Miehzman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab testen lassen und der Wert lag bei 0 !


----------



## barta (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich wünsche allen hier ein fröhliches julfest und angenehme feiertage


----------



## Miehzman (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Yippih danke gleichfalls und den anderen wünsch ich das natürlich auch!


----------



## barta (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hmm...wechsle jetzt ständig das wasser...ich hab auch nen richtigen film auf der oberfläche schwimmen...wassn das?
kann das an meinen uralten röhren liegen(werden am dienstag sofort ausgetauscht)?


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das ist die sogenannte Kahmhaut. Ne Ansiedlung von Bakterien. Nicht schön aber ungefährlich. Helfen tut absaugen , Wasserwechsel und viel Oberflächenbewegung.


----------



## Miehzman (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wodur kriegt man denn Obnerflächenbewegung?? Pumpe?? Also ich habs nich, nur für die spätere zeit! kommt bestimmt nochmal!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Den Filterausgang so plazieren das der Wasserstrahl die Wasseroberfläche bewegt. Ist der Filter dazu zu schwach , sollte mann wirklich über eine externe Pumpe nachdenken.

@Barta,
Haste mit dem Futter aufgehört?Der Nährstoffeintrag muß reduziert werden.


----------



## Miehzman (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab ich ja so


----------



## joern (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin moin,

zunächst solltes du dich vieleicht erst mal schlau machen befor du dir ein aquarium anlegst. denn du kannst ne ganze menge falsch machen und das wäre, (denke ich) wohl nicht in deinen sinne. oder?
grundsätzlich solltes du das wasser eine woche *befor* du fische dort reinsezt mit bakterien ansetzen, dann wirst du eine pumpe brauchen die groß genug für dein aquarium ist. die deko solltes du ganz auf die fische abstimmen. noch fragen ?


----------



## barta (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gunnar...ich fütter jetzt alle 2 tage, da die sich sonst gegenseitig anknabbern

@joern...nicht nur 1-2seiten lesen und dann drauf losquatschen...WENN, dann lies alles... zum thema ne woche mit bakterien...das bringt GARNIX! hab ich ja so gemacht... braucht schon 3-4wochen, bis fisch rein kann, ohne palaver(nicht so wie ich es im mom habe). der besatz kam wegen falscher "fachberatung" vonnem BIOLOGEN...klar, das ich dem auf den leim gehe... hab dem spaten aber auch schon angekündigt: "geht mir wegen dir en fisch kaputt, solltest du dir sorgen um deine kinder machen..." lol, der hat geguckt, als wenn ihm einer von hinten inne nieren geboxt hätte
zur deko...die ist voll und ganz auf die fische abgestimmt, auf die die drin sind und die noch kommen werden


----------



## Miehzman (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vor allem sollte man nich *befor *fettschreiben, wenn man bevor noch nich mal richtig schreiben kann!
Wie Barta schon sagt is das Thema aber LÄNGST durch!
Hast du das jetz gemacht, weil ich bei dir im Thema jemanden verteidigt habe, nur weil du meintest, neue Gesetze zu erfinden??


----------



## Miehzman (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achja auf wen bezieht sich dein gelaber eigentlich?? du gibst doch nur das wieder was hier schon tausendmal geschrieben wurde!!


----------



## barta (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol...hier gehts ja nu wieder ab


----------



## joern (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

an Miehzman

so nun schnapp dir mal nen duden und besser erstmal deine rechtschreibung aus, und dann kannst du gerne andere zitieren


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ok joern ich hol mal grade einen!


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so bin wieder da! ja... warte... ahhhh da beVor!! Dann steht da noch "bevormunden, Bevormundung" und "bevorraten (mit einem Vorrat ausstatten); Bevorratung, die;-"
Soo! Nun, bist du jetzt endlich zufrieden?? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...!
Achja außerdem sollte man in Deutschland die deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung beherrschen!!

Naja egal...

Kann man was gegen ausgefranste Flossen unternehmen?? Meine Barsche sin nicht krank, aber sie haben alle drei (nicht der Sonnenbarsch!) eine ausgefranste zweite Rückenflosse! Stört mich jetzt nicht weiter, aber ich denke mal, dass, ach weiß ich auch nich!


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr (Miehzman und Joern) Eure persönlichen Zwistigkeiten woanders austauschen könntet. Sollte sich deratiges wiederholen, so gibts eine Verwarnung. Gleiches gilt, wenn jetzt einer anfängt mit: "Ich habe aber gar nicht angefangen der wars!" etc.


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ach ,mist ich wusste sowas würde kommen... ok ich fang nich wieder damit an!


----------



## barta (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr (Miehzman und Joern) Eure persönlichen Zwistigkeiten woanders austauschen könntet. Sollte sich deratiges wiederholen, so gibts eine Verwarnung. Gleiches gilt, wenn jetzt einer anfängt mit: "Ich habe aber gar nicht angefangen der wars!" etc.


 
spiel dich hier mal nicht als admin auf...das is lächerlich!


----------



## sammycr65 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

... oh,oh!

Moin, Barta! "Sailfisch" is einer .....! |uhoh:


----------



## barta (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wenn ich nen schwanz von nem meter habe, halt ich den auch nicht jedem ins gesicht, um zu zeigen, dass ich nen langen hab!
soll er ihm ne pm schreiben! denn das gehört hier genauso wenig hin, wie em miehzmann seine provokationen...nur miehzi is erst 15
u know, what i mean?!

also nicht direkt angepisst fühlen sailfis(c)h


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> ... oh,oh!
> 
> Moin, Barta! "Sailfisch" is einer .....! |uhoh:



|good:  

Moin Barta... Es könnte ja sein, dass, wenn jemand sowas schreibt, auch ein Admin oder Moderator ist. Ich wäre vorsichtig mit sowas....:m #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nen schwanz von nem meter habe, halt ich den auch nicht jedem ins gesicht, um zu zeigen, dass ich nen langen hab!
> soll er ihm ne pm schreiben! denn das gehört hier genauso wenig hin, wie em miehzmann seine provokationen...nur miehzi is erst 15
> u know, what i mean?!
> 
> also nicht direkt angepisst fühlen sailfis(c)h



Ich glaube, wenn eine Provokation öffentlich kundgetan wird, dann hat ein Mod wohl das Recht öffentlich eine Ansage zu starten oder nicht? Ob 15, 8 und nen Keks oder 59 Jahre.... Das ist doch egal. #h :m


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jetz streitet euch doch nich egen mir! Schwamm drüber es geht hier um Fische nich um Streit!


----------



## Fisher (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mann leute.

dat war so ein schönes thema, aber die letzte seite ist für die katz!

ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen wie stursinnig einige von euch sein können.
akzeptiert doch einfach die Meinung anderer, dann ist doch alles in Butter oder?

ich schließe mich hiermit Miehzman's Meinung an.

zurück zum Thema:

Ich hatte auch schon 2 Flussbarsche in nem 54l Becken.
Aber sie waren einfach zu groß.
Dann hab ich im Frühjahr mal ein Barschpaar abgestreift und siehe da!
Der Laich hat sich tatsächlich entwickelt.
leider sind in den letzten 2 Tagen fast alle Eier verpilzt. ich nehme an, durch das Licht, das ich dann ständig anhatte, damit ich die kleinen Larven in den Eiern beobachten kann.

Aber nichts desto trotz sind ca. 10 Kleine Barsche geschlüpft.

mei so putzig!

aber nach 2 Tagen waren alle Tod, ich weis nicht wieso.
gut ich hab noch nicht gefüttert, aber der Dottersack hält doch noch 2 Tage an oder?

auf jedenfall werd ich es dieses Frühjahr wieder so machen.
und dann werd ich versuchen welche durchzubekommen.

meint ihr, die kl. Flussbarsch nehmen dekapsulierzte Artemia?
oder muss da wa zucken und leben, damit sie es fressen?

oder gibt es noch alternativen, zu artemia?

gruß fisher|wavey:


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zum Futter: Du musst sie ans Futter gewöhnen, dann fressen die fast alles! Zumindest alles das, was lebt oder mal gelebt hat (mückenlarven gefroren...) Ich denke mal nich das die Fische am Futtermangel zugrunde gegangen sind!
Also das mit dem Larven beobachten kenn ich, allerdings ist es bei uns im Teich so, dass doch die Raubfische im Teich übermacht nehmen! Dadurch kann sich der Laich nicht entwickeln... Wir hatten auch letztes Jahr Barschlaich, der wie schon gsagt, allerdings platt gemacht wurde! Dieses Jahr wird es warscheinlich keinen Barschnachwuchs geben, da meine Katze den Barschrogner gefangen hat. Naja was soll ich sagen? Meine Katze ist ein Feinschmecker und frisst entweder Gründlige und Rotaugen, oder gebratenen Fisch aller Art! Der Barsch war nich gebraten und so fanden unsere Nachbarn den schönen Fisch vertrocknet auf ihrer Grünfläche... Der Rogner sollte mindestens 25cm haben, was allerdings in unseren Gewässern zur Laichzeit nich leicht zu erwischen ist


----------



## Fisher (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich glaub auch nicht, dass sie wegen futtermangel eingegangen sind.
ich glaube, dass die larven am anfang noch recht lichtempfindlich sind.

aber zur sicherheit werd ich mir seemandelbaumblätter besorgen.
sind zwar teuer, helfen aber, dass der laich nciht verpilzt.

lediglich das abstreifen war etwas naja spritzig^^
(nicht als Boardferkeldingsda ansehen)

Der Rogner war kein Problem, aber die Milchner^^. das war ne schlacht.

aber schlussendlich haben es die Eltern pudelwohl überlebt.:m 

gruß fisher|wavey:


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na dann machs beim nächsten mal genauso spritzig und gut! Vielleicht hatten die beiden ja sogar spass dran^^


----------



## barta (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

na, geht doch nu wieder normal weiter hier*freu*
ich hab mir gerade ne neue röhre gekauft, weil ich dachte, die eine is platt...hat sich jetzt rausgestellt, das der röhrenhalter einen weg haben muss..starter habsch auch schon erneuert...kein licht ...reicht eine röhre nicht auch? 85cm und 30watt hat die röhre... ne neue lampe, möchte ich nicht kaufen... bei holen der neuen röhren is mir jetzt auch noch ein hinterrad blockiert, so dass meine karre immer sofort quer stand...der steht jetzt noch da inner nähe
heute ist irgendwie nicht mein tag...ich glaub ich fahr(straßenbahn) gleich mal pumpen um en bisken hass los zu werden...

bis später...


----------



## Miehzman (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

pumpen??
Also meiner meinung reicht auch eine Röhre! Ich habe eine violette und eine normale Röhre. Die habe ich früher immer im Wechsel laufen lassen, aber immer nur eine halt. Tagsüber die normale; in der dämmerung die violette! ging eintlich!


----------



## barta (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sooo...wieder da und die meisten aggressionen abgebaut...

wollte ne neue lampe kaufen, weil bei mir ja nur eine seite funzt, und bin fast blind geworden, als ich die preise gesehen habe!!! ab 160euro, in meinem fall:v 
nu hab ich mal mit nem elektriker gesprochen...der schaut sich das die tage mal an... meinte, wenns nicht der starter is, kanns eigentlich nur noch sonne komische spule sein(name hab ich nicht verstanden am tele ) na, da hoff ich doch mal das beste

jetzt hab ich noch ne dringende frage, weil ich heute noch bestellen will
will mir ja nen wassertestlabor kaufen...hab nun 2 im auge...
1. 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Tetra Test AnalySet*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Wassertestlabor im stabilen Kunststoffkoffer
- alle Tetra Tests in einem Set (GH,KH, pH/Süßwasser, NH3, NO2, NO3, CO2, O2)
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sera aqua-test box *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](hier ist 1 test mehr drin, als beim tetra)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Profi-Set aus neun verschiedenen Wassertests für Aquarianer und Teichbesitzer [/FONT]

aber ich habe keinen blassen schimmer, welchen ich mir kaufen soll|kopfkrat 
ich bitte um schnelle ratschläge
[/FONT]


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Eindeutig SERA. Auch wenn TETRA ein kleinwenig genauer ist , ist die Handhabung bei SERA wesentlich besser. Auch sind die Nachfüllpacks wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## barta (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danggöö gunnar...ich hab mir heute nen tetra nitrittest(tropfentest) geholt...also genau is auch was anderes...4 farben zur auswahl...naja, war im angebot für 99cent... ich hab jetzt cirka(weil genau geht damit auch nicht...nächste stufe is 3,3>33^^)1,6...da is moin ma wieder en wasserwechsel fällig,woll?!
dann bestell ich mir jetzt mal den serakoffer für 45ois...


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo das Köfferchen von SERA hab ich auch.


----------



## barta (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sehr schön...dann hoff ich mal, dass zajak schnell mit der lieferung kommtich würd ja gern mal die von mir so pi mal daumen ermittelten wasserwerte hier einstellen, aber irgendwie trau ich mich nicht#t 
moin auf jedenfall en paar literchen wasser tauschen#d


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Trau dich ruhig. Fehler machen wir alle mal.


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

najut...
NO3=20
NO2=1,6
GH = 10
KH = 40!!!
pH = 8,5
heute ist der 13. tag mit fischbesatz, der 20. tag seit befüllung... nochmal zur erinnerung...besatz besteht aus 2silberorfen(ca.12cm je orfe) und 2 blaubandbärblingen(ca.7-8cm je bärbling)... ich helfe dem becken mit bakterienkulturen(amtra clean und tetra baktozym)...seit heute ne frische jbl solar tropic 30w(4000k) und ne jbl solar nature(wenns der elektriker hinbekommt, dass wieder beide leuchten) 30w(9000k)...das ist jetzt die erste nacht mit belüftung(hab ich vorher nicht gemacht, weil die fische bei dem geräusch geflüchtet sind und sich versteckt haben)...was bleibt sonst noch zusagen?
achja...das becken liegt bei 17-18°C mit 12h beleuchtung...ich glaube, das war alles, was ich sagen kann oder fällt dir nochwas ein gunnar?
hier noch 2 bilder von heute...


----------



## Miehzman (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

In die Krautbetten will man ja selbst reinschwimmen! Die Krautbetten find ich voll fett!


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

höhöhö


----------



## Fisher (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> najut...
> NO3=20
> NO2=1,6
> GH = 10
> ...



also der kh ....

bist du dir da sicher ?

ich glaub, sowas kann nicht hinkommen, und auch garnicht mit diesem gh 

zum vergleich: ich hab gh 7 und kh3

rein vom verhältniss her würd ich sagen, dass du da irgendwo ein messfehler hast.

aber eines muss man dir lassen:

das aqua haste einfach nur geil eingerichtet!

gruß fisher|bla:


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danggö fisher
mit dem kh-wert bin ich mir sicher...mit belüften issa nun auf ca.20 gesunken...aber immernoch schlecht...wir haben hier SEHR kalkhaltiges wasser...keine ahnung, wie solche werte entstehen...aber die 40kh hatte ich von anfang an im becken...
zum messfehler...das sind (noch) streifentests...da kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sooo...wasser gewechselt...
werte:
NO3=20
NO2=0,6
GH=5-10
KH=40!!!(unverändert)
pH=>8,5!!!
ob ich überhaupt nochmal nen wasserwechsel machen soll?! die werte sind ja jetzt auch schei**e!


----------



## Miehzman (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ph 8,5 is aber auch nich ohne ich hab glaub ich 7,2


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

türlich ist das nicht gut^^ deshalb ja auch die "!!!"


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sooo...der elektriker hat gerade angerufen...kommt moin vormittag/mittag und guckt sich mal meine beleuchtugseinheit an*freu*
drückt mir die daumen, dass er das ding wieder flott bekommt
weil, wenn ich von der seite durchs becken schaue, dann ist die vordere hälfte echt dunkel...und die pflanzenköppe wachsen auch alle nach hinten...grrr

achja...hab jetzt durch die belüftung oder vom wasserwechsel, luftblasen unter und an der wurzel...is das schlimm, oder kann ich die da lassen?


----------



## fly-martin (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Barta

so als Hinweis : der PH wert ist abhängig vom Co2 gehalt im Becken; d.h. wenn Du Co2 hineingibst wird Dein PHwert sinken. Durch die richtige Menhge an Co2 kannst du den PHwert auf den Wert einstellen wie Du Ihn brauchst.
Nun ist Co2 ein Pflanzendünger, der das Pflanzenwachstum fördert, aber leider auch flüchtig ist - Co2 wird durch belüften mit Luftsteinen ausgetrieben!

Dadurch steigt Dein PH Wert.

Als kurzfristige Lösung : 

- keine Luft ins Becken blubbern lassen

- der Sauerstoffaustausch sollte durch die Pumpe geschehen - ggf. den Strömungsstrahl an die Wasseroberfläche richten ( verhindert auch die Kahmhaut )

- Strömung sollte etwas im Becken herschen, damit die Fische auch was zu tun haben ( die meisten Fische sterben an Fettleber und Bewegungsmangel )

- messe mal die Werte Deines Leitungswassers

- ggf. solltest Du an den Einsatz eines Enthärtungsfilters oder eine Umkehrosmoseanlage denken, dadurch kommt dann entsaltztes oder destilieretes Wasser ins Becken.

Tja, und Du hattest mal vom Vertrauen in Beratungen ( Beratern ) gesprochen.... es führen viele Wege nach Rom, und jeder der es schafft hat etwas Recht. Daher kann man nicht alle Becken miteinander vergleichen....

Bei mir im Keller steht ein großes Becken mit ner aufwendigen Filteranlage, welches schon Jahrelang super läuft. Ja, auch wir haben sehr hartes Wasser, aber das einzige was mich mal störte sind die Kalkränder an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ok...belüftung bleibt diese nacht wieder aus... für ne CO2-anlage oder osmoseanlage habe ich leider kein geld...das muss irgendwie auch anders gehen...ich persönlich kenne keinen, der sowas benutzt und die becken laufen auch so super...kann das auch noch an der einfahrzeit(die bei mir ja wohl offensichtlich noch nicht abgeschlossen ist) liegen? also, dass sich die werte irgendwann auch von alleine verbessern...beim NO2 ist mir das bewusst...wenns richtig eingefahren ist, wird dieses in nitrat umgesetzt und von den pflanzen als nahrung aufgenommen...aber wie ist das mit dem karbonat und phosphat? wär ja schon gut, wenn sich das von alleine "regeln" würde...


----------



## petrikasus (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

GH ist die GesamtHärte. Die KH (KarbonatHärte) ist dort mit eingeschlossen. Daher kann die GH nie kleiner sein als die KH. Das muß ein Meßfehler sein.


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dann haben jetzt über 20 tests was falsches angezeigt...also mal ehrlich...ich werd euch hier keinen quatsch erzählen!!! die werte sind wirklich so...da kann man nix falsch machen, beim eintauchen, abschütteln und nach ner minute ablesen
ich hoffe, mein laborköfferchen kommt bald...dann sollte ich fehler in den messreagenzien ausschließen können


----------



## Miehzman (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

is bei mir aber auch andersrum, barta! Ich glaube auch dass das nich geht! ich hab auxch Teststreifen!^^


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Interessanter Threat.
Werde ich auf der Arbeit mal ausdrucken für den Fall, dass ich mir auch so ein Becken ( dann aber mind. 500 Liter ) zulege.
Neben der Frage, wie das mit der Versicherung ist ( ich habe hier nicht alle Beiträge gelesen ) sind meine grössten Bedenken bei einem Becken mit einheimischen Fischen, dass die Fische gross werden. Bitterlinge, Elritzen scheiden aus ( wie ist es mit Moderlieschen ) und Rotauge, Barsch, Aal, Karpfen werden doch letztlich alle zu gross. 
Wenn ich mich, wie in meinem Gartenteich an Fische gewöhnt habe, bringe ich sie ungerne um und in der Natur werden die dann wohl kaum überleben.
Und eine Verwendung als reines Köfi-Becken scheidet bei mir aus.
Ich hab mal zwei Karauschen in meinem 4000-Liter- Gartenteich gehabt, die musste ich nach Jahren herausfangen, da sie beim Futterfassen alles platt gemacht haben.


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo herbert
nein, die gehen nicht kaputt beim aussetzen da fische nämlich angeborene "selbstversorger" sind und deshalb selber weiter nach futter suchen.
zur versicherung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich das AQ paterre(nicht unterkellert)  stehen habe und der raum mit ner stufe nach oben zu dem anderen raum abgegrenzt wird...ich mach einfach die terrassentür auf und es kann alles in den garten ablaufen(so mach ich den wasserwechsel immer...nur mimm schlauch )...zudem unser boden auch leicht zu besagter tür abfällt(alle doppelsteckdosen liegen ca. 10cm erhöht) wär bei mir also halb so wild...müsste ich nur danach den marmor schrubben

und herbert...wieso fallen bitterlinge und elritzen aus? sind das keine hier heimischen fische?
stichlinge kann ich dir empfehlen(natürlich nicht als hauptbesatz) die haben ein sehr schönes paarungsverhalten und bauen sogar nester für die eier und später die brut ist schön anzuschaun! aber achtung bei mehreren päärchen, die männchen bilden reviere und verteidigen diese auch stark gegen eindringlinge!
sehr kleine schleien(wachsen SEHR langsam ab) sind auch was feines(ist bei mir auch geplant), die werden in 2 jahren ca.15cm groß...dann bei 20cm kommen se in nen see mit viel pflanzen und natürlichem schleienvorkommen. das wird von den meisten seebetreibern sogar sehr begrüßt, da es ja (wenn auch nur ne kleine) ne besatzspende ist, die sich vielleicht sogar vermehrt. ich hab ja auch 2 orfen...das sind alande...die fühlen sich im rhein sehr wohl wenn die auch in nen teich vonnem kollegen kommen werden
blaubandbärblinge sind der hammer!!! wenn auch nur hier zugewandert...aber die bleiben 8-10cm klein...super neugierig, verfressen(immer als erstes am futter) und richtig possierliche tierchen gründlinge habe ich auch noch vor zubesetzen, irgendwann im frühjahr/sommer... die bleiben auch schön klein, sind sehr anpassungsfähig und auch sehr schön anzuschaun(wühlen allerdings den grund mit wolkenbildung auf, die schleie macht das OHNE wolkenbildung), wie ich finde...
die von dir eben schon erwähnten moderlieschen eignen sich auch hervorragend zur aquarienhaltung!(en freund von mir vermeht die sogar im AQ) sehr schön anzuschauender oberflächen bis mittelwasser schwarmfisch...allerdings nicht mit blaubandbärblingen vergemeinschaften! weil die moderlieschen den kürzeren ziehen würden im becken...die bärblinge haben irgendwas in sich, was NUR die sterberate von MODERLIESCHEN auf ca. 75% setzt, das hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen.


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

na geil...hab gerade mal das leitungswasser getestet^^
werte:
NO3=<20
NO2=0
GH=<0(lol?)
KH=>40
pH=>8,5
ich brech hier gleich ins essen...entweder ich bekomme wasser vonner deponie oder die streifen sind mal RICHTIG fürn arsch! sind die jbl easy test 5in1...hat die dinger noch jemand? WO BLEIBT DER KOFFER?!


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*



			CO2 aus pH und KH ermitteln
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Man kann den CO2-Wert aus der Karbonathärte und dem pH-Wert rechnerisch bestimmen. Die dazugehörige Gleichung leitet sich aus dem sog. Massen-Wirkungsgesetz ab und lautet:
> _CO2 = KH/2.8 * 10^(7.90-pH)_
> Der pH sollte schon mit einem kalibriertem pH-Meter bis 2 Stellen hinter dem Komma ermittelt worden sein und die KH auf 0.5 °dKH genau, damit das Ergebnis glaubhaft ist. Gerade beim pH können Meßfehler das Berechnungsergebnis empfindlich verfälschen. KHpHCO2 (mg/ltr)


 
da kommt bei mir 3mg/l CO2 raus^^(falls der karbonatwert bei mir stimmt)

das dürfte en bisken wenig sein, oder?


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hmm...wie bekomm ich denn jetzt den KH und pH runna, oder soll ich es jetzt erstmal so lassen und abwarten?


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Teststreifen sind Schätzstreifen!!!!!!!.Mach dich nicht verrückt.Wenn die Werte stimmen würden , wär dein Bestand schon lange übern Jordan.Warte bis du dein SERA-Koffer hast.
Was macht die Kahmhaut?Schon Verbesserungen erreicht. Wenn ja kannste das belüften weglassen.


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nach dieser nacht belüftung is von der kahmhaut nixmehr zusehen
schätzstreifen hin oder her...die nitritanzeige hat bisher immer mit dem tropfentest "tetra pont NO2" übereingestimmt... deshalb kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, dass die GH,KH und pH-tests sowas von ungenau sein sollen... wär ich natürlich froh drüber aber ich geh nicht davon aus... jetzt obliegt es "zoo zajak", wie schnell sie mit der lieferung sind und ich somit eine sichere messung tätigen kann
ich hab gerade mal wieder was gefüttert...tubifex(frost) von amtra...en halben barren ca. nu fliegt wieder ne menge zeug im becken rum...kann ich das irgendwie verhindern? warscheinlich aber nicht...hab halt strömung und die bärblinge sind super verfressen...reissen somit immer mehr aus dem sieb, als sie aufeinmal fressen...die orfen holen sich eigentlich nur die tubifex, die rumschwimmen... und viel setzt sich halt in den pflanzen und unter der wurzel ab


----------



## Miehzman (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@barta
ich muss dich in deinem "Referat" mal berichtigen: Wenn <Gründlinge wühlen gibt es, zumindest im Sand, KEINE Wolkenbildung!

@Hakengrösse 1
Mit nem 500l Becken kannst du doch eigentlich ordentlich was unterbringen, (achja bevor ichs vergesse, hab ein 160l becken und keine Versicherung) also ich denke mal, da Barsche so langsam wachsen, kannst du da son paar Fische mit einer länge bis naja ca. 8cm unterbringen! Denke nich, dass die zu schnell zu groß sind! Achja n Aal hab ich auch drin und der is soweit ich das bemerkt hab noch nich gewachsen!(hab mein Aq 3-4 Monate!) Also das geht mit der Größe. Wie Barta schon sagte finden die Fische auch in der Natur Nahrung. Das mit dem Ummeeckebringen versteh ich schon, geht mir nämlich genauso! Achja (wie oft will ich das eigentlich noch sagen^^) ich hatte mal n ganz klenes Moderlieschen, von ca. 2cm! Das war auch ganz lustig, bis einer der Barsche ich ddrüber hergemacht hat und ich habs nichmal gesehn! Ich hab das bestimmt 2-3 Tage gesucht bis ich endlich verarbeitet hab, dass das kleine süße Ding nich mehre da is   ...


----------



## barta (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

einen wunderprächtigen zusammen

ich hab da mal wieder ne frage
wie oft sollt ich den filter reinigen? also die tonkügelchen vorsichtg in AQwasser abwaschen. ich hab mich bei den wasserwerten(NO2peak) noch nicht getraut das ding sauberzumachen...denke mal, ist nicht gerade förderlich für meine bakies ich weiß zwar, wenn mans vorsichtig macht, das kaum was passiert, aber ich denke mal, ich habe kaum bakies im moment und das könnte mir ja dann den ganzen bestand vernichten, wenn "kaum" was kaputt geht an bakies, oder?!

ich werd jetzt nochmal nen wassertest machen(mittlerweile 2-3mal am tag), ich hab da nämlich sonne ahnung...
achja...ich hab mir extra karbonatarmes wasser besorgt...werde gleich da mal KH testen, um mal zu sehen, was der streifentest dazu sagt...wenn der allerdings jut ausfällt, mach ich mir echt sorgen um mein becken, dann hab ich nämlich wirklich KH 40
ich poste die wasserdaten dann gleich mal und den direkten vergleich *schongespanntist*


----------



## barta (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

daten im becken sind immernoch gleich... meine freundin hat natürlich die flasche mit dem karbonatarmen wasser mit zur arbeit genommen...grrrr


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Den Filter so selten wie möglich reinigen. Erst dann wenn er fast zu ist.
Das Ganze dann in nem Eimerchem mit AQ-Wasser.Die WW spielen für eine Reinigung in dem Moment erstmal keine Rolle.


----------



## barta (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also meinste, ich soll noch nicht reinigen? also es kommt schon noch en guter strahl aus dem einlauf...aber ich dachte vielleicht an nitritverursachende futterreste im filter.


----------



## Miehzman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich mache meinen Filter immer dann sauber, wenn die Leistung eindeutignachlässt!


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> aber ich dachte vielleicht an nitritverursachende futterreste im filter.


Solten sich zuviele Futtereste ( Flockenfutter) in Form von "Schlamm" im Filter befinden *kann *dieser und nur dieser aus dem Filter entfernt werden. Bedenke aber das dieser Filterschlamm "Wohnstätte" der Bakterien ist. Daher würde ich diesen "Schlamm" auch so lange wie möglich drinn lassen.


----------



## Miehzman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aber Gunnar man muss den Filter doch nich voilkommen Reinigen! Man kann ja auch nur den Schwamm usw abspülen! Also falls der zu is!


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Miehzi du hast Recht, aber wo hab ich das behauptet?


----------



## Miehzman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hast du nich ich wollte nur mal fragen/ dich drauf aufmerksam machen!


----------



## barta (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol...nachdem der elektriker die lampe aufgerissen hat(war zu silikoniert),hat er festgestellt, alles in ordnung...stecker war nur ne phase nicht angeschlossen....DANKE schwager...grrr
nu isse neu einsilikoniert und liegt diese nacht umgedreht aufm AQ, zum trocknen...moin werd ich den deckel dann wieder richtig rum drehen, dann müsste das silikon tragen...

für alle, die moin nichmehr hier lesen, sag ich schomma guten rutsch ins neue jahr und bleibt gesund


----------



## Miehzman (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo danke und Guten Rutsch auch für dich!! Achja und alle anderen!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

barta ,Dir och nen juten gesunden Rutsch und ALLE anderen auch#6


----------



## Miehzman (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey Barta,´
was macht der np?


----------



## Barbus barbus (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

mal zur Verischerung von Aquarien, bzw, Schäden die bei Defekten entstehen (Haftpflicht):

Normalerweise wird man automatisch versichert, wenn man in einen Aquarienverein beitritt, der dem VDA angeschloßen ist.

http://www.vda-online.de/

Die Beitrage halten sich in Grenzen und man hat die Möglichkeit Kontakt zu anderen Aquarianern zu finden.

Gruß
David


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

frohes neues zusammen

ich hab jetzt 3 tage kein wasserwechsel mehr gemacht und der NO2 war konstant auf 0,8... nu mess ich heut moin, als das licht angegangen ist und siehe da...der test ist von rötlich nun schon richtung orange(rötlich is 0,8 und orange is 0,3)...hoffe, das geht jetzt weiter so
bekomme jetzt auch algenbildung...die wasserpest treibt an den seiten aus...ich fütter nur sehr wenig und auch nicht jeden tag(die fische danken es mir mir wasserpflanzen fressen )... die teststreifen sagen immernoch KH40 und pH>8,5...allerdings geht nu der NO3-wert zurück...hab keine 20 mehr...das sagt mir, die pflanzen verbrauchen es jetzt als nahrung, oder? die ernähren sich ja von nitrat...
der wassertestkoffer von zajak ist IMMERNOCH NICHT DA!!! wär ich mal besser eben hingefahren...das sind 40km...da kann en packet doch nicht so lange dauern^^


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> bekomme jetzt auch algenbildung


Wie sehen denn die Algen aus und wo wachsen sie?


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

na...die scheiben werden langsam trüber und das wächst überall...wien dünner teppich, den man kaum sieht...das sieht man auch nur gegens licht, das da was drauf wächst... hab gelesen, das ist normal, das sich jede pflanze erst im AQ etablieren muss...dann gehen wohl die algen auch wieder... oder ist das mal wieder falsch? hab ja bisher schon viel mist gelesen...auf den rat hier konnte ich mich bis jetzt aber immer verlassen


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dünner Teppich?? Hmmm.....Das könnten Blaualgen sein. ich hoffe es nicht für dich.Gerade diese sind sehr hartnäckig und schwer wieder wegzubekommen.Das kann so ausarten das dann unter dem Teppich alles verfault.Und das beste kommt erst noch. Es gibt keine Gegenmaßnahme die 100% da hilft. Selbst sehr erfahrene Aquarianer haben unter Umständen über mehrere Monate Probleme damit.
Generell zu Algen; als niedrige Pflanzen kommen diesen mit "schlechtem" Wasser besser zurecht als die "Nutzpflanzen". Daher müssen Bedingungen geschaffen werden das diese "Nutzpflanzen gut gedeihen können. In den ersten Monaten klappt das selten. Algen sind daher fast unvermeindlich. Ich habe auch über ein Jahr gebraucht um mein AQ algenfrei zu bekommen.


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

oha...also blau schimmern tut nix...wenn ich die auf den steinen genauer gegen das licht betrachte, sehen die aus wie polypen...also rüsselartig mit nem knubbel oben(öffnung)... aber wir reden hier im 0,0irgendwas mm bereich...also sind winzig... mich errinnert das eher an moosbildung anner autodichtung
blaualgen hab ich schon was drüber gelesen...dann hab ich natürlich die poppokarte und kann quasi en neues becken aufsetzen

p.s.: ich hab schiss, dass ich wirklich so karbonathaltiges wasser habe und der pH von >8,5 auch stimmt...dann könnte ich wirklich en starkes problem bekommen...auch, was algenbildung angeht...


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> sehen die aus wie polypen...also rüsselartig mit nem knubbel oben(öffnung)...


ne Blaualgen sehen so wirklich nicht aus. Kann mir momentan nicht so richtig was darunter vorstellen.
Wegen den WW , warte bis dein Koffen da ist. Mit den Teststreifen hab ich schon die abenteurlichsten Sachen erlebt. Richtig gestimmt haben die nie.
Zumal der Ph und Kh-Wert nicht das Algenproblem sind.


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich kipp da außer aquasafe und clean bzw. baktozym beim wasserwechsel, garnix rein...zumindest noch nicht...soll sich ja "einfahren"


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

annemonen ähnlich...aber nicht überall so...so sehen, soweit ich das erkennen kann, nur die auf den steinen aus... aber sehr winzig halt...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

An Bartas Stelle würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen denn ein Becken ist denke ich nie 100% Algenfrei. Unseres mit Zierfischen auch nicht. Bei uns im Becken sind einige schwarze Pinselalgen(heißen glaube ich so) und die normalen Algen. Die sind nicht weiter schlimm bei usn dennn es gibt nicht viele. Bei meinem Opi gedeihen alle möglichen Zierfische im Becken udn da sind auch massig Algen. Manchmal sogar auch ein ganzer Teppich auf der Scheibe. Wiegesagt wenns keine Blaualgen sind mach dir keine Sorgen. Es gibt auch Algenfressende Kaltwasserfische. Nasen sollen da sehr viel Abhilfe schaffen. Ansonsten mach es wie wir und besorge dir für das Aqua einen Magnetschwamm. Den kannst du von der "trockenen" Seite der Scheibe aus um das ganze Aqua lenken und somit die Scheiben reinigen.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> baktozym


???Was ist den das???


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi barta,
ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst.Ist in neuen Becken oft der fall.Das Wasser ist klar.Nur die Scheiben sind schleimigbraun/trüb.Nimm mal nen Taschentuch oder etwas Küchenpapier von der Rolle(natürlich unbenutzt ) und wisch an der Scheibe von innen entlang.Dann dürfte das braune zeug an den Tuch gut sichtbar sein.
Frag mich nicht was das ist.Habe es aber schon oft an Scheiben,Filter,anderen Einrichtungsgegenständen gesehen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sind das Braunalgen?;+ Gunnar,gibts sowas im Süsswasser?


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das is von tetra und begünstigt die ansiedlung von nützlichen microorganismen.
aber hier mal nen link...
http://www.tetra.de/doc/doc_downloa...EA7AF9A5D7392E835BED&o_file_id=35&o_lang_id=1
is lang, aber funtzt, wenne en acrobat reader hast
wie gesagt...auch nur, beim wasserwechsel, sonst kommt da nix rein ins becken...


----------



## barta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

zu den algen...das jetzt kein richtiger befall, oder sowas...also sieht nicht schlimm aus...is mir halt aufgefallen, das sich was im becken bildet...beobachte ja jeden tag mehrmals sehr kritisch
vielleicht ist es auch nur der beim baktozym genannte "bioaktivirende film", der sich bilden soll...oder ganz krasse microorganismen?
ich hab vonnem prof gelesen, wenn man das filterzeug unterm mirkroskop anschaut, geht man ersmal laufen...das soll richtig übel gruselig aussehen...was da so kreucht und fleucht


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Braunalgen gibt es. Das sind so kleine braune Büschel.Relativ kurzfransig.
Der hier beschriebene braune Schleim.ist wohl so eine Art Biofilm(Bakterienansiedling) in Verbindung mit nichtabbauren Substanzen.Das kann man wegwischen , allein schon der Optik wegen.


----------



## Miehzman (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol hört sich goil an 
Also diese komischen Dinger, von den du erzählt hast, sind Süßwasserpolypen (der Name is ja wohl irgendwie lustig!)! Die hab ich auch und die ernähren sich von Wasserflöhen! Das Problem, das du beschreibst, mit den Algen kenne ich auch (was kenne ich eigentlich nicht?!)! Ich habe dafür auch nen Algenmagnet!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Braunalgen gibt es. Das sind so kleine braune Büschel.Relativ kurzfransig.
> Der hier beschriebene braune Schleim.ist wohl so eine Art Biofilm(Bakterienansiedling) in Verbindung mit nichtabbauren Substanzen.Das kann man wegwischen , allein schon der Optik wegen.


 
Ok,Thanxx Gunnar 
Gibt doch auch in der Natur son Biozeugs.Glaube habe ich mal gesehen zu haben;+


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

juhu...ich hab gerade en wassertest gemacht und siehe da...NO2 wird immer weniger
is nu schon fast richtig orange die probe(0,3)...zu den anderen werten muss ich ja nix sagen...unverändert laut streifen test...KH 40 und pH >8,5... so langsam könnte echt mal der koffer kommen...
@gunnar... haste den link gelesen zum baktozym?
@miehzi...meine dinger da sind ca. en 1/10 vonnem wasserfloh

achja...mein hornkraut bekommt langsam aber sicher nen rotstich...ist das normal?


----------



## gdno (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jaja der mattes und sein aquarium der redet seit wochen von nix annerm:q 
das mit den algen ist normal,die zeigen an das dein wasserhaushalt so langsam in schwung kommt und sich wichtige mikroorganismen ansiedeln
bei blaualgen sieht die geschichte anners aus aber die solltest du einxlich erkennen
das dein hornhaut  nen rotstich bekommt könnte daran liegen das das licht zu intensiv ist,obwohl es davon glaube ich auch ne ganz rote variante gibt also vielleicht ne kreuzung???ich weis nur das mir son unkraut nich in mein becken kommt 


gruß euern gdno


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

und nen scheibenmagnet hol ich mir irgendwann noch...hab nen scheibenputzer am stiel, aber ich wills erstmal so lassen...ich habe auch ein haar von meiner freundin drin endeckt, das will ich auch nicht rausholen, weil ich das becken einfach in ruhe lassen will...wegen dem NP und sowas...


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

unkraut?!^^ nimm das sofort zurück björn, sonst muss ich dich das nächste mal nachem angeln im AQ besetzen:q bekommste nen festen platz unter der wurzel:q


----------



## gdno (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nee du dann nehm ich das lieber zurück,wenn ich mir vorstell unter deiner wurzel leben zu müssen#d dann nehm ich lieber alles zurück was ich je gesagt habe

ps:das haar kannste ruhig entfernen,das sollte dein aq kaum stören


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

muuahahhaha...zudem du mir beim schlafen zugucken müsstest:q


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich will ja nicht mit der hand reingreifen...

hab gerade nen NO2test gemacht... ergebnis 0,3 is jetzt exakt der gleiche farbton das testwasser*freu*
dann gibbet heute auch mal wieder watt zu fressen für die fischies


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Super barta das hört sich sehr gut an. Dann hast du den Peak bestimmt schon fast geschafft ohne das dein Berater im Zoofachhandel Angst um seine Kinder haben muss.


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

muuahhahaha...an den vogel hab ich schon garnichmehr gedacht


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab jetzt mal ne email an zajak geschrieben, ob sie den koffer mimm zug in afrika abholen müssen, vorm versenden...:q


----------



## Miehzman (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol du hast auch für nix verständnis oder


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sachen gibts. Find ich geil was für ein Selbstbewusstsein du hast.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Barta,
Den Link...........ich habs gelesen. Da hat TETRA anscheinend die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gefunden.Quasi das Perpetuum mobile der Biologie. Was meinst du warum die Hersteller sich weigern die Inhaltsstoffe vollständig anzugeben? Immerhin könnten dann Fachleute damit nachweisen was wirklich im AQ passiert.Es gibt Leute die haben es nachgewiesen was das für Müll ist. Dann  hatte es damals im AQ-Forum Abmahnungen geregnet.


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gunnar...hmm...naja, obs was gebracht hat...kein plan...aber ich denke, geschadet hat es auch nicht, oder was meinst du? ich meine auch, wenn das rein garnichts bringt, isses ja schon betrug und gehört vorm richter ausdiskutiert, oder nicht?! das schreit doch nach nem feldversuch in 2 eimern...einer mit baktozeug, einer ohne...jeden tag minimal futter in die eimer und mal sehen, welches sich schneller entwickelt, von den wasserwerten her... das ganze würde ich dann veröffentlichen...weil versuchsbeschreibungen kann mir keiner verbieten

@miehzi... ich habe verständnis, wenn se en lieferengpass, oder sowas hätten...möchte aber informiert werden!

@karpfenchamp...wieso selbstbewusstsein? wegen der mail???

wie gesagt...wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wie lange die brauchen, hätte ich mich eben ins auto geschwungen und wär hingefahren...


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nochmal @ gunnar... das wär ja sogar vorsätzlicher fischmord, wenn ichs mir juristisch anschaue... und sowas muss bestraft werden, zumindest ne aufklärungsPFLICHT für neuaquarianer wie mich...ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele fische in der brd sterben müssen, weil skrupellose hersteller das blaue vom himmel herunter versprechen!*aufreg*


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> geschadet hat es auch nicht


Doch , deinem Geldbeutel!!
Prinzipiel ist nach richtiger Anwendung nicht mit Schäden zu rechnen. Auch dürfte der Nachweis das es gerade an dem Zeug gelegen hat sehr schwierig werden. Ob es was genutzt hat ist allerdings genauso wenig herausfindbar. Meist ist es nur ein Placeboeffekt den der Hersteller als Erfolg verbucht.


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

naja...2 eimer...das 2-3mal gemacht, dann dürfte wohl feststehen, obs was kann, oder nicht...das würd ich dann jeden tag bei tetra im gästebuch posten...werden jeden tag ein paar leute sehen, bevors gelöscht wird:q
aber ihr müsst ja jetzt den eindruck von mir haben, als wär ich ein quirolant...das bin ich eigentlich nicht...aber das was die konzerne da mit unwissenden abziehen, gehört echt verboten...


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was meinste was bei rauskommt wenn der Hersteller einen Erfolg nach und beweisen müßte.Oder noch besser: Er müßte die Nebenwirkungen mit angeben. Das ist das AUS für diverse Mittelchen, Pülverchen und Tinkturen. Dann kauft das Zeug ja keiner mehr.


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

richtig... aber alte menschen mit schwacher pumpe werden doch auch aufgeklärt, was passieren kann, wenn se viagra schlucken


----------



## gdno (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich persönlich bin auch kein fan dieser ganzen chemischen zusätze
die fische mancher aquarianer müssen sich vorkommen wie bei bayer im reagenzglas
die einzigen sachen die ich für sinnvoll halte sind wasseraufbereiter(weil wegen schwermetalle und chlor im leitungswasser) und bakterielle zusätze für den fall das die nitrit und nitrat-werte mal ausser kontrolle geraten
alles andere ist einxlich augenwischwerei der industrie
auch so übertriebene wassertests find ich überflüssig,ich lasse mal so alle 6 wochen einen machen und das wars,und in meinem becken ist die sterblichkeitsrate auch nicht höher wie bei anderen,eher niedriger



gruß euern gdno


----------



## barta (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin björn...ich teste im moment jeden tag 2mal wegen dem nitritpeak...wenn das alles ok ist, werd ich auch nur noch alle 14 tage mal nen test machen... oder halt, wenn was neues ins becken gekommen ist...da weiß man ja nie
und, was verstehst du anderes unter "bakterielle zusätze" als ich? das zeuch soll doch nix taugen...das baktozym soll ja extra zum nitritabbau sein, indem es die ansiedlung der bakterien fördern soll... und genau das zeug soll ja eben mumpitz sein...oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? nee, denke nicht

gute nacht allerseits...bis später


----------



## Miehzman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab bisher nich gar nix für "chemie" (warum setz ich das in Gänsefüßchen? Is doch chemie! egal) ausgegeben! Das AQ läuft bei mir trozdem! Wenns mal nich so is kann ich die Fische ja auch innen Teich setzten #6 !

@ gdno
Mit den Wassertests mach ichs auch so! Naja wenn ich mal Lust hab mach ichs auch mal nache drei Wochen!


----------



## barta (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin moin männers...gerade ist mien koffer gekommen...hab mich direkt mal drangesetzt und en wassertest gemacht...
hier mal en paar werte:
NO3=20
NO2-N=<0,1
NO2=<0,3
GH=15
KH=10(nicht 40 wie beim streifentest!)
pH=8,0(den will ich noch was runna haben)
NH3/NH4=0
Fe=0,0(ich muss dringend düngen!)
CO2=2 (rechnerischer wert, berechnet nach Dipl.-Ing. Olaf Deters auf http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm)

und, was sagen die profis dazu?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na bitte , das sieht schon anders aus.

NO3=20--> zu hoch , die Algen lauern schon

NO2-N=<0,1--> Was ist denn das??

NO2=<0,3---> der muß noch runter

GH=15

KH=10(nicht 40 wie beim streifentest!) ohne Worte......Teststreifen....

pH=8,0(den will ich noch was runna haben)---> Das schafste nur mit Technik....UOA , VEA oder CO2-Düngung

NH3/NH4=0 --> gut so

Fe=0,0(ich muss dringend düngen!) --->hast Recht!! nimm den:*Ferrdrakon* , findest hier: http://drak.de/ Das Zeug ist das beste was der Markt hergibt.


----------



## barta (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte , das sieht schon anders aus.
> 
> NO3=20--> zu hoch , die Algen lauern schon zu hoch? in den büchern steht, is bis 300mg/l unschädlich...wie bekomm ich das wech?
> 
> ...


 
danggö schomma gunnar#h


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

UOA , VEA ........
Umkehrosmoseanlage , Vollentsalzeranlage

is bis 300mg/l unschädlich....
Ja für die Fische , aber auch gute Bedingungen für Algen

pH-Minus-Präperaten? ich hab da was gesehen..."Eichen-Extrakt" hört sich harmlos an. erfahrungen damit?
Hatten wir das Thema Chemie nicht schon mal?? Das ganze chem. Gleichgewicht bringste durcheinander.....Stabil wird das Aq davon auch nicht.(Ph-Wert) Eiche funzt zwar , ist aber in der Anwendung "unhandlich" , auch ist eine bräunliche Einfärbung des Wassers durch Humin und Gerbsäure zu  erwarten.

das steht bei NO2 dabei... ka, was das is...
nun schau ich mal in meinen Köfferchen.......... also ich find da nichts

niedriger <0,3 gibbet bei den tests nicht
mein SERA Test:...<0,1mg/l !!

Was ist mit Cu und PO4? waren die Tests nicht mitdabei???


----------



## barta (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

doch, aber waren mir dann doch zu schmerzhaft(wieder kreuzschmerzen vom feinsten ), da ich das alles aufm boden getestet hab...muss mir moin mal ne egge mit neonlicht dafür machen
ich hab gerade mal mit dem flüssigdünger gematscht...also nun is Fe auf 0,5. is das ok so?
und...hab mir en tetra CO2-test geholt... der is mal voll komisch muss ich sagen... und laut diesem test(ich kanns eigentlich nicht glauben) habe ich 18mg/l... ich hab den auslauf jetzt so hoch es geht mit der abdeckung...damit der strahl auf das wasser trifft, hab ich jetzt en stück schlauch drauf gesetzt und diesen so gebogen, das der strahl die oberfläche durchbricht und wieder auf die wasseroberfläche trifft. seit ich den dünger drin habe, kann ich leichte schaumbildung auf dem wasser beobachten... denke das liegt am dünger(hab den schlauch draufgemacht und dünger reingeschüttet...war dumm...hätte erstmal ne nacht mit dem dünger warten sollen, ob der schaum dann auch entstanden wär...).

und... die fische gehen jetzt voll ab im becken, nachdem der dünger drin war... die bärblinge verhalten sich arg komisch...reiben sich aneinander und drücken die schwanzflossen gegeneinander...kann das balzverhalten sein? im netz findet man fast GARNIX über blaubandbärblinge
die orfen spielen sehr fröhlich(es hat echt so den anschein) "fangen" miteinander...heizen wie delphine durchs becken und wechseln sich in der position ab...überholen sich quasi
sieht jetzt aus, wie in nem see im sommer, wenn die brut an der oberfläche spielt
nun en kleiner dämpfer...ich hab mich eben beim NO3 vermessen(ka, was das falsch gelaufen ist)...es ist nicht 20, sondern *40mg/l* was kann ich dagegen tun??? algen gehen nämlich langsam voll ab, glaube ich...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

An deiner Selle hätte ich nach den guten Tests alles so gelassen wie es ist. Bei uns kommt auch keien chemie ins Becken. Ich halte auch von Düngern nichts denn wenn einige Fische im Aqua sind dann machen die den dünger.


----------



## barta (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

fische produzieren EISEN, welches lebensNOTWENDIG ist für pflanzen? das ist mir aber neu und auch sehr unwahrscheinlich nitrat ja, aber kein eisen...und ich habe den kies RICHTIG gewaschen:q da is nixmehr drin gewesen, wenn was drin war also kommste nicht drum rum zu düngen, wenn du gutes wachstum willst


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ich halte auch von Düngern nichts denn wenn einige Fische im Aqua sind dann machen die den dünger.


Und was ist Fe und Spurenelementen? Kackt der Fisch die auch aus??
Einige Pflanzen kommen gut ohne zusätzliche Düngung aus.Bei anderen gehts ohne garnicht.Auch hier hilft wieder sich im vorherein zu informieren weiter. Düngung richtig angewendet ist prinzipel nicht falsch. Nicht hilft es immer , manchmal ist es sogar tötlich.Zb wenn wenn die Tabletten wie Futter von den Fischen aufgenommen werden.Bei manchen Düngersorten sollte man diese vorher außerhalb vom AQ auflösen u.o. verdünnen. Auch ist die Mengenangabe nicht immer richtig. Ich würde daher immer mit der Hälfte beginnen.
@Barta,
Cu im AQ ist tötlich!! PO4 ist ein Algengarant......Also unbedingt testen!
Und.............auch mal das Leitungwasser oder Brunnenwasser testen.Es ist immer gut zu wissen wie die Ausgangslage ist.


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...datt kommt heute...bau mir gleich ne kleine egge mit ner handlampe zum farben kontrollieren...das geht super damit
was mach ich nu gegen den hohen NO3-wert???
die tabletten drück ich min.5cm in den kies...da kommen die jetzigen fische nicht dran...ich nehm eh meistens erstmal die hälfte, weil es in den meisten fällen absulut ausreicht...hab auch gestern von dem fl-dünger nur en fläschchen für 200l gekauft und hab davon noch was bei nem 250l becken...aber die eisenwerte sind nu richtig gut...bei voller dosis wärs bestimmt hart an der obergrenze gewesen...also der Fe-wert...aber wie gesagt...NO3 macht mir en bisken kummer im mom...


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hier ein kleines video der "raubtierfütterung" :q

http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/fuetterung.mpg is fast 23mb groß, deswegen ein wenig gedult, bis der film anfängt...dsl sollte man schon haben, sonst dauerts ewig...viel spaß

bin mal die restlichen w-tests machen und auch nochmal CO2...bis später


----------



## sammycr65 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

|scardie: |scardie: |scardie: 

... Killer!!!

Machen doch einen recht fidelen Eindruck, die Bengels!

Und Lutschen sonne Ladung Tubis zügig wech! Nettes Video!

Weiter so!#6 

der Sammy


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danggöö
tubis werden nur noch ausgelutscht und wieder ausgespuckt, die fütter ich jetzt erstmal nichtmehr...das sind rote mückenlarven aus asien ich nehm moin ma auf, wenn ich den klotz da reinwerfe...die reissen echt fast das futtersieb ab bei den ersten attacken!!! voll hart


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Tiere machen wirklich nen guten Eindruck und nen guten Apetit haben se auch. Haben die immer so nen Hunger. Bei uns im Teich geht es aber noch brutaler zu wenn ich ne Hand voll Pellets oder Mais reinwerfe.


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so is das nur bei den roten mückenlarven bei futtertabletten is das nichma halb so stark...


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hier die heute ermittelten wasserwerte...

PO4=0,25
Cu=0,0
No3=5
Co2=6
pH=8
der schaum aufm wasser is auch weg hab den schlauch wieder ins aquarium gedreht, wühlt jetzt nur noch die oberfläche auf und zieht dabei en bisken luft


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ach ich hab da nochwas gefunden, zum thema CO2-anlage...
http://aquarium.hiltklein.de/bio-co2.php
was haltet ihr davon? kostet en paar euro 50, riecht nicht und ist einfach zu bauen... was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## hecht 1 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

;+ Hab da ma ne frage. Weiss, es gehört hier nicht direkt rein, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem helfen.

Habe vor ca 3h mein aquarium mit 3 guppy männchen, 2 guppy wiebchen und 2 antennenwelsen erstbesetzt. nun sehe ich, dass auf der mangrovenwurzel schleimartiges weißes zeug klebt. ist so milchig-leicht durchsichtig. sieht irgendwie aus wie ein pilz

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das giftig oder so was ist, und wie man das wieder weg kriegt??? Vielen dank schonmal! 

Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Barta,
Hefe-CO2 ist eine Gute Sache wenn du nur. Düngen willst. Zur Ph-Wertregulierung gehts leider nicht da die CO2- Zufuhr sich damit nicht regeln/einstellen läßt. Allein schon deshalb wegen der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Nachtabschaltung. Aber fürs Düngen wie gesagt top!!

@Hecht,
Von Laich über Pilz bis Bakterien kann das vieles sein. Da kann ich leider nicht helfen.


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

huhu gunnar...man kann doch den druck, und damit die durchflussmenge regulieren, oder nicht?


----------



## hecht 1 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N@Hecht schrieb:
			
		

> Laich denk ich eher nich, weil die antennenwelse ertst 3cm groß sind, deswegen nicht geschlechtsreif und die guppys ja nicht laichen.Hab im www aber glaub ich was gefunden: Ist doch realistisch, oder???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hmm...auch sehr interessant...aber wenns das sein sollte, ists ja harmlos
ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## hecht 1 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Werd ich dann jetzt wohl ma machen!

Dankeschön!!!!#6 


Auf dass die guppys sich vermehren.......:m


----------



## barta (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

was machen?


----------



## hecht 1 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> was machen?


 
die wurzel kochen!#6


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tiere machen wirklich nen guten Eindruck und nen guten Apetit haben se auch. Haben die immer so nen Hunger. Bei uns im Teich geht es aber noch brutaler zu wenn ich ne Hand voll Pellets oder Mais reinwerfe.


 

Wie groß ist euer teich denn ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

paar tausend liter und durchschnittlich 1m tief. Genau weiß ichs nicht. Die geringe Tiefe reicht bei uns denn selbst in sehr kalten Wintern ist er nie durchgefroren. Unser Wasser ist immer glasklar obwohl ich 2 kleine Spiegler und 2 Schleien habe.


----------



## Miehzman (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hey Karpfenchamp! Dann haben wir von der Größe und Wassertrübung ja ziemlich den gleichen Teich
Diese Pilze hab ich auch und ich hab mich am Anfang auch ziemlich eingekackt, aber ein Fachhändler (auf den Barta ja bekanntlich nich gut zu zu sprechen ist!  HAHA *aufenbodenrollenundschrottlach* lol) hat mir gesagt, dass die Fische das nich schlimm finden und die Wasserquali auch nich drunter leidet! Dann wars mir auch egal


----------



## BSZocher (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> ........pH=8,0(den will ich noch was runna haben)---> Das schafste nur mit Technik....UOA , VEA oder CO2-Düngung
> 
> ......




Entweder mit einer CO2 Anlage.
Den ph-Wert kann man auch durch Zugabe von TORF herunterfahren. Das Wasser wird dadurch etwas bräunlich.

P.S.: Ich hab noch ne Co2-Anlage von Denerle rumfliegen. Mit Magnetabschaltventil und ner 2KG? ? ? Flasche. Müsste nur noch ein Zyklon (Verwirblungsschnecke) neu dazugekauft werden. Interesse?


----------



## BSZocher (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist Fe und Spurenelementen? Kackt der Fisch die auch aus??
> .......



JA.
Bei entsprechender Ernährung der Fische, fallen die Spurenelemente für die Pflanzen ab oder raus oder wie auch immer |rolleyes |supergri 

Anspruchsvolle, meist WarmWasserPflanzen benötigen eine aufwendigere Pflege. Nicht nur das Wuchsbild sondern auch die Ernährung der Pflanzen muss auf deren natürliche Lebensbedingungen abegestimmt werden.
Aus der Mitte nachwachsende Pflanzen MÜSSEN "gerupft" werden, wenn kein entsprechender "Rupfer" im AQ lebt, sonst verkümmern die neuen Triebe.

Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Post hier nicht durchgelesen, aber wenn es sich nach wie vor um ein AQ mit heimischen Fischen dreht, LASS den ph-Wert wie er ist. Bei 8 liegt er gut. Wenn er etwas runter soll, dann kann Torf verwendet werden (im AQ-LAden holen). Auch große Wurzeln senken den ph-Wert, wenn sie nicht schon zu alt/ausgelaugt sind.

Dein NO3 macht mir etwas Sorgen. ZU HOCH. Bevor der nicht weiter runter oder gar ganz weg ist (schöne heile AQ-Welt #q ) kommt dein NO2 auch nicht weiter rutner. Es zeugt nur davon, daß NO2 bei dir schnell in NO3 übergeht. Dies kann an noch fehlenden Filterbakterein liegen. Du hast doch nen Aussenfilter?


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Den ph-Wert kann man auch durch Zugabe von TORF herunterfahren. Das Wasser wird dadurch etwas bräunlich.


Ja sicher , aber wie stabil ist der Wert?Was passiert beim nächsten Wasserwechsel? Bei einem reinen Altwasser-AQ mag es ja noch gehen, aber so?


----------



## fly-martin (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

seid vorsichtig mit Torf!!

es werden erst sehr stark die Säuren aus dem Torf ausgewaschen und der PHWert sinkt enorm, aber dannn reguliert es sich wieder und nach einigen Tagen haste fast denselben Wert wie vorher. Es gab da mal Untersuchungen zu...
Um den PH Wert dauerhaft zu senken bleibt nur co2


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Martin,
Ja genau , diese Schwankungen mein ich. Selber kenn ich nur einen Aquarianer der mit Torf auf Dauer glücklich geworden ist. Aber auch nur in Verbindung mit einem Altwasser-AQ. Da stört dann auch nicht mehr die Braune Eintrübung.


----------



## barta (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich hab noch ne Co2-Anlage von Denerle rumfliegen. Mit Magnetabschaltventil und ner 2KG? ? ? Flasche. Müsste nur noch ein Zyklon (Verwirblungsschnecke) neu dazugekauft werden. Interesse?


 
kommt drauf an, was du dafür haben möchtest und was das ersatzteil kostet... kohle is bei mir mangelware


----------



## Miehzman (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ bszocher
geht alles noch ums einheimische! #

wie teuer is son Koffer ??


----------



## barta (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Dein NO3 macht mir etwas Sorgen. ZU HOCH. Bevor der nicht weiter runter oder gar ganz weg ist (schöne heile AQ-Welt #q ) kommt dein NO2 auch nicht weiter rutner. Es zeugt nur davon, daß NO2 bei dir schnell in NO3 übergeht. Dies kann an noch fehlenden Filterbakterein liegen. Du hast doch nen Aussenfilter?


 
wo is mein NO3(5) zuhoch?? wo is mein NO2(<0,3) zu hoch?? und deine erklärung ist so falsch, falscher geht nicht:m die bakterien, die du als fehlend bezeichnest, sorgen erst dafür, dass NO2 in NO3 umgewandelt wird#6 
ohne bakterien steigt also NO2 NICHT NO3...
watt war denn nu mit der CO2-anlage, die hier jemand los werden wollte, sonst bau ich mir heute eine...


@miehzi...hab für den koffer 45euro bezahlt...haben se JETZT im angebot für 29,95euro*kotz*


----------



## Miehzman (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

uiuiui das hätte ich ja nich gedacht! boa ziemlich übel! Dann hab ich nich mehr vor son Koffer zu kaufen! Is ja wirklich übel!


----------



## barta (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol...en CO2-test alleine kostet um die 12 euro...


----------



## barta (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ääähm...ich hab so rot-braune 2eurostück größe flecken in den wasserpflanzen entdeckt... sieht aus, als wenn da wer kagge rangeklatscht hätte...allerdings nur bei den hinten an der wand stehenden pflanzen...was kann denn das jetzt sein? so wie ich mein glück kenne, irgendwas bösartiges


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> so wie ich mein glück kenne, irgendwas bösartiges


Anscheinend ziehst du alle nur erdenklichen Seuchen in Sachen AQ magisch an. Aber diesmal hoff ich das es nicht weiter schlimm ist. Meine *Vermutung *: stömungsbedingt sammelt sich dort hinten meistens der "Dreck". Und an den Pflanzen wird er aufgefangen und abgelagert. Probier mal ob sich das absaugen oder wegwischen läßt.Sollte das wiedererwarten an den Pflanzen "festgewachesen" sein , bin ich auch erstmal ratlos. Mit Pflanzen hab ich es nicht so dicke................


----------



## barta (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...sieht aber schon eher nach ner alge, oder sowas aus...ich reiss moin ma eine von den betroffenen plaants weg und guck ma...absaugen lässt es sich nicht...wischen, weiß ich nich...aber wie gesagt...denke ne alge, oder sowas
vielleicht bekomm ichs fotografiert...dann klopp ichs mal hier rein...aber erst moin
guts nächtle zusammen


----------



## barta (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

soo...bin mir jetzt recht sicher, das ich ne "rotalge" im becken hab...
*Rotalgen **(Rhodophyta)*
            ("Pinselalgen", "Bartalgen")



*dunkelrot bis nahezu schwarz*
*kurze Fäden ("Bartalge", **Compsopogon**)*
*pinselratige Büschel ("Pinselalge", **Chantransia**)*
*sehr hartnäckig, nur schwer mechanisch entfernbar*
*meist an Dekorationgegenständen, an den Blattoberseiten grobblättriger Pflanzen, auf Steinen, Holzwurzeln und sehr oft **an Blatträndern*
ich glaube, das isse...hab aber glaube ich auch schon den übeltäter gefunden...
wasserwerte:
pH=8
GH=11
KH=8NH3/NH4=0,0
NO2=<0,3
NO3=>40!!!
PO4=0,25
Fe=0,25
Cu=0,0
CO2=5

wie bekomme ich denn nun den nitratwert runna??? und zwar schnell... hab keine lust, das sich das ding da im becken ausbreitet...sind jetzt schon 4-5 pflanzen betroffen


----------



## barta (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> *  Kieselalgen **(Diatomeae)*
> ("Braunalgen")
> 
> 
> ...


könnte jedoch auch diese sein...kein plan... lässt sich eigentlich gut abrubbeln...aber das hornkraut bekomme ich nicht ganz sauber, weils zu fein fiedrig ist... ich weiß echt grad nicht, was ich tun soll, außer irgendwie NO3 runna zu schrauben...aber wie?


----------



## barta (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nicht alle auf einmal antworten^^


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Barta,

Langsam wird mir das zu hektisch. Ich glaube eine Strategieänderung steht an. Das was momentan in deinem AQ passiert ist gerade am Anfang völlig normal. .Las dich von den WW und den Algen nicht verrückt machen. Das brauch nun mal seine Zeit. Bei Veränderungen im AQ rechne immer in MONATEN.
Laß mal die Tests im Köfferchen. Mach einmal die Woche nen Teilwasserwechsel ( 30%) und warte ab. Das was man noch machen könnte wäre aus deinem Becken ein Holland-AQ zu machen. Das heißt , das Becken mit schnellwachsenden Pflanzen zuzupflastern. Hierfür eignet sich der große Wasserkelch und der indische Wasserfreund sehr gut. Beide wachsen und vermehren sich sehr schnell und lassen sich gut „gärtnern“. Das sollte sich gut auf die WW auswirken.
Ansonsten brauchst du nichts anderes zu tun als zu warten , warten , warten , war.........................


----------



## barta (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

 ok ok...hab jetzt fast en monat kein wasser mehr gewechselt...denke, deshalb die algen...hab heute nochmal 100l gewechselt und die befallenen pflanzen rausgeschnitten...die bartalgen auf der wurzel, waren nach 30min an der frischen luft weg...war mien fehler mit dem nitrat...zu lange kein wasser mehr gewechselt
ich glaube auch, das mein licht zu schwach ist, oder zuwenig verteilt im becken...die egge mit den pflanzen ist deutlich dunkler, als in der mitte... die pflanzen richten sich alle gen mitte aus und sprießen nicht so, wie die in der mitte... habe sonne doppelröhre(a 30w und 90cm länge) in der mitte hängen...vielleicht noch ne 2te dazu holen?


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Lich , Licht?? Wie groß war dein AQ nochmal? Das gute am Licht ist man kann es nicht zu "Hell" machen. Pflanzen können nur ne Bestimmte Menge aufnehmen. Was zuviel schadet nicht ,  ist nur sinnlos und kostet Strom.Daher brauch mann auch nur 10-12h zu beleuchten.


> hab jetzt fast en monat kein wasser mehr gewechse


und du wunderst dich über Algen?? In der Anfangsphase?? Dank fehlender Bakkis ist das Wasser belastet. Helfen tut da der Verdünnungeffekt durch das Wasserwechseln.


----------



## barta (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gunnar... was wird dir denn zu hektisch??? wenn ich dir aufn nerv geh, antworte halt nichtmehr
zum thema...
hab ja gestern 100l gewechselt(war mehr als gewollt...aber musste noch kagge absaugen )... mein becken ist 100*50*50 (250l)... kann man beim spektrum auch fehler machen? also sind schon alles lampen extra fürs AQ, aber sind doch alle sehr unterscheidlich in der lichttemperatur und damit in der gesehenen helligkeit. hab nu 2 lampen drin...jbl tropic und jetzt statt der jbl nature ne sylvania glow für gutes pflanzenwachstum... unter der jbl-"nature" haben sich die algen gebildet... deswegen halt ne neue geholt...im baumarkt fürn 10er (war wohl ne kurzschlussreaktion...)

wie bekomm ich denn raus, ob ne leuchtmittelabdeckung uv-licht durchlässt?
die haben nämlich beim praktiker feuchtraumlampen für 16euro im angebot...aber eben mit ner kunststoffabdeckung über den röhren...

wer ne ahnung?


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin, Okel barta!

Ich glaube - ohne mich da großartig einmischen zu wollen - das
Gunnar mit "hektisch" meint ist:

Frage - Antwort - Aktion

Wenn ich mi den Trööt so ansehe/durchlese bekomme ich das Gefühl
das Du die Finger öfter im Wasser als an Deiner Frau (ups) ... als an 
der Angel hast!
Das ist - meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach - nicht gut für das sich
gerade im Aufbau befindende Becken!
Klar, das Du als "Anfänger" im Sinne von Becken gerade neu gallig drauf 
bist das alles perfekt und 100 % tig läuft! 
Auch habe ich das Gefühl Du hast sehr viel (zuviel???) über Aquaristik 
gelesen (über das AB hinaus, natürlich)!

Ich habe vor 8 Jahren mein Becken eingerichtet und war ähnlich drauf wie
Du und ich hatte einen Arbeitskollegen der ebenfalls Aquarianer ist!
In jeder freien Minute haben wir ausdiskutiert, welche Röhre die Beste, 
welches Futter das Beste, welcher Filter der Beste etc. ist!
Umgesetzt haben wir das nach Feierabend getrennt voneinander um am
nächsten Tag darüber zu berichten!
Ich habe damals keinen Tag gehabt an dem ich nicht im Becken rum-
gefummelt habe! Umbau der Einrichtung, Tests, Pflanzen rein, Tests,
Pflanzen wieder raus, Tests, neue Röhren, neues Filtermaterial usw.
Das Ergebnis war: ein veralgtes Becken mit WW die völlig i. A. waren
und ner Menge toter Fische!
Dann hatte ich keinen Nerv mehr und habe über Wochen nix gemacht
mit dem Ergebnis: alles bis auf die Algen im grünen Bereich!

Die Algen habe ich heute noch und so langsam kommt auch wieder die 
Lust auf was dagegen zu tun und aus meiner "Algenzucht" mit gesunden
Fischen und Top Wasser wieder ein "Amano-Becken" zu machen! :l 

Fakt ist (für mich): je weniger desto besser!!!

Seine Meinung schrieb 

der Sammy #h 

P.S.: Wir wollen doch nicht das Du nach ein paar Wochen Kampf die 
Lust verlierst und das Wasser abläßt, oder!?


----------



## barta (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Okel barta!
> 
> Ich glaube - ohne mich da großartig einmischen zu wollen - das
> Gunnar mit "hektisch" meint ist:
> ...


 
huhu sammy...von dem standpunkt hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen...wollte dich auch nicht verärgern gunnar!!! kannste mir glauben

zu dir sammy...
ich fuchtel eben sogut wie garnicht im becken rum...hab beim wasserwechsel nur die kagge und pflanzenreste abgesaugt, dabei direkt ein paar pflanzen beschnitten und die stecklinge wieder eingepflanzt, befallene pflanzen rausgeschnitten und die scheiben geputzt... vorher 3-4 wochen nix bis auf den dünger, weil ich ja 0,0mg/l Fe im becken hatte...da kann datt mitte pflanzen nix geben
sonst nur alle 3 tage mal gefüttert... und ich muss auch sagen...bis auf den nitratgehalt(den ich ja selber schuld war, weil ich lange kein wasser mehr gewechselt hab...) und pH, hab ich richtig gutes wasser...denke, die bakies arbeiten so langsam( sonst hätte ich ja auch wieder nitrit, oder?)
ich will halt die algen raus haben und hab wirklich einiges gelesen in letzter zeit, aber wie immer auch viel mist...wo nach ich z.b. jetzt chemie in mein becken kippen soll gegen die algen...das is aber nicht mein ding...ich will was gegen die URSACHEN tun... und da ich auch gelesen hab, es könnte zusätzlich an falscher beleuchtung liegen, finde ich meine frage zur beleuchtung naheliegend, oder?
ich seh das so, auch wenn sich das doof anhört...
ich bin jetzt fisch&pflanzen"vater":q und habe damit auch ne verantwortung übernommen...wenn jemand en baby bekommt, will er auch dem kind sein bestes geben, damit es sogut wie auch nur möglich leben kann... so ähnlich ist das bei mir auch...nicht das jetzt der eindruck entsteht, ich bin sonne "basteltranse", der die finger nicht vom becken lassen kann...so ist das nicht, wenns den fischen dadurch besser geht. langsam aber sicher denke ich auch über weiteren besatz nach... das becken läuft jetzt seit dem 9.12.05 das gröbste sollte ich hinter mir haben, oder kommt da nochwas??? 
also ich würde eh nicht mehr als 1-3 tiere noch dazu setzen...oder meint ihr, ich soll nochwas warten?


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sorry, dann habe ich den Trööt mißverstanden!

Der ließt sich so alsob Du quasi täglich in Deinem Becken rumfummelst!

"Basteltranse" - hat was, der Begriff!#6


----------



## barta (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nene...deshalb habe ich ja sogar gefragt, ob das haar von meiner freundin, was ich auf der wurzel entdeckt habe, drinbleiben kann, oder ob ichs rausnehmen soll


----------



## fly-martin (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

als Hinweis zum Wasserwechsel :

bei jedem Wasserwechsel bringt man das momentan herrschende biologische Gefüge im Becken durcheinander.

Also wenn man 1/3 des Beckeninhaltes tauscht braucht die Biologie schon ne ganze Weile um das Gefüge wieder klarzustellen

Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser täglich 5 Liter zu tauschen als alle 10 Tage 50 Liter ( Achtung - ist nur ein Beispiel! - die gewechselten 5 Liter kann man sehr gut zum Blumengiessen verwenden )

Bei mir läuft seit Jahren eine automatische Wasserwechselanlage ( tropfender Wasserhahn läuft in das Filterbecken und abends pumpt eine zeitgesteuerte Pumpe ca 20 Liter Wasser aus dem Filtersumpf ab - bei einem Beckeninhalt von ca 1000 liter und einem Filterbeckeninhalt von ca 250 Liter )


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@fly-martin

"Bei mir läuft seit Jahren eine automatische Wasserwechselanlage ( tropfender Wasserhahn läuft in das Filterbecken und abends pumpt eine zeitgesteuerte Pumpe ca 20 Liter Wasser aus dem Filtersumpf ab - bei einem Beckeninhalt von ca 100 liter und einem Filterbeckeninhalt von ca 250 Liter )"

Hört sich recht aufwendig an - für 100 L Becken mein ich!?


----------



## fly-martin (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sorry, war ein schreibfehler - habs geändert !

Danke


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Das macht Sinn!!! 

1000 L! :k     Bilder??? 

Aber ich will Dich nicht nötigen - habe auch noch keine eingestellt!
(Hat bei mir aber mit meinem Algenproblem zu tun - ich starte gerade neu!)


----------



## fly-martin (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

also Bilder hab ich nicht, es steht so da und ich mach nicht viel dran ( außer Filter wechseln, füttern und saubermachen ) - ich will es wegen notwendiger Umbaumaßnahmen verkaufen. Allerdings ist es in eine Wand eingebaut ( Raumteiler ) und hat die Maße 2,0m lang x 0,8m breit unn 0,6m hoch...


----------



## mk69 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo,


  also ich wollte mir ein AQ für Bachfische bauen – mit richtig Strömung uns so.
  Ein  2m * 0,4m *0,4m  brachte was die Strömung angeht nur wenig Erfolg .Viel besser hat mir mein 1m *1m *0,45 m Becken gefallen in dem die Pumpe (mit enger Düse) das Wasser zum drehen gebracht hat .
  Das Becken stand im Hobbykeller und war immer schön kühl. Als Bepflanzung hatte ich nur Quellmoos auf Steinen oder Holz. Die Fische hatte ich gekauft ,aus Hochwasserpfützen oder gekäschert . Die Fische waren max. 10cm ,meistens jedoch viel kleiner - größere habe ich wieder ausgesetzt.  Auch die Anzahl war gering sodaß ich nie Probleme mit der Wasserquakität hatte bei regelmäßigem Teilwasserwechsel natürlich. 
  Die abwechselnden Bewohner waren Forellen und Äschenbrut , Stichlinge ,Gründlinge , Barsche und Elritzen. Aber auch das Lebendfutter aus dem Bach (Bachflohkrebse , Steinfliegen , Köcherfliegen usw. waren interessante Beobachtungsobjekte. 

  mfG Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Basteltranse, (der is wirklich gut)

Keine Panik ,meine Nerven sind noch ok.
Ich hab aber auch herausgelesen das du ständig am basteln bist. Das meinte ich mit Hektik. Daher der Rat mit der Ruhe für dein AQ.
@Martin,
Gerade beim Wasserwechel scheiden sich oft die AQ-Geister. Auch hier führen viele Wege nach Rom. Egal ob Altwasser , Frischwasser oder Verdunster.Es klappt solangeman die jeweiligen Besonderheiten kennt und berücksichtigt.
Ein regelmäßiger TWW ist m.E. ein sicherer Weg.Gerade für Neueinsteiger. Aber generell nicht der Einzige.


----------



## carassius (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hatte auch mal ein Kaltwasser Aquarium 250ltr aber ich habe es aufgegeben.Die fische wachsen einfach zu schnell und ehe man sich versieht hat man ganz schön grosse Brummer im Becken!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Oh , oh so was ich gar nicht gern. Das war sicher für den Hecht und die anderen Fische nicht angenehm.


----------



## barta (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das ist wohl eher glimpflich ausgedrückt! ich finde sowas zum:v


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wir machen alle unsere Fehler. Und jeder von uns hat oder hatte ne Leiche im Keller...........................


----------



## mk69 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@carassius
der Hecht wäre mit weniger Beutefischen im Becken auch deutlich langsamer gewachsen(oder zeigt das Foto nur eine Ausnahme). 
Zu viel Futter ist wahrscheinlich die Ursache für viele der hier beschriebenen Probleme  (schlechtes Wasser ,Algen ,Krankheiten und Riesenfische). Fische als wechselwarme Tiere sind extrem anpassungsfähig was die Nahrungsmenge angeht. Wenig Futter ist fürs AQ die beste Lösung – kleine Fische , sauberes Wasser . Den Fisch stört viel Futter nicht ,bloß das Dreckwasser macht ihn krank.
Zu warme Kaltwasserbecken verschlimmern dann noch alles.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen ,daß der Hecht da freiwillig eigezogen wäre bloß die kleinen wären gern getürmt.



mfG Martin[/quote]


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

gefüttert wird alle 3 tage mit nem kleinen täfelchen rote mückenlarven(siehe kleines vid)...da die permanent auf futtersuche sind, denke ich mal, dass ich auf keinen fall zuviel fütter
meine fische sind in dem monat fast garnicht abgewachsen...wassertemp liegt bei genau 16°C.


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

bioCO2-anlage is nu auch einsatzbereit
ich bastel gerne gunnar, jedoch immer *außerhalb* des AQ's!!!:q
muss mich ja irgendwie beschäfftigen, wenns schon keine arbeit für mich gibt


----------



## Fischfresser (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin
Früher hab ich für eine Weile auch mal Barsche in meinem AQ gehabt.
Sehr rabiat sind die, aber auch sehr interessant zu beobachten.Die können mit ihren Farben auch mit tropischen Fischen mithalten.
Irgendwann hab ich aus fast allen AQ Terrarien gebastelt.Naja, jetzt nur noch Terrarien.Kein Wasserwechsel mehr, weniger Technik und nix brummt und blubbert.Futter und Dreck macht kein Problem mehr aber irgendwie etwas teurer.|uhoh: 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## carassius (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der Hecht war um die 13cm wie ich ihn bekommen hatte.Man(n) hat mir gesagt das er sich mit der Aquarium grösse anpassen würde,was dem wohl nicht so war.Der Hecht ist innerhalb eines halben Jahres von ca.13cm auf 48 cm gewachsen!Was nicht nur am Futter gelegen hat, sondern auch an der Wasser Qualität die immer 1a war!Naja wie schon gesagt habe ich selber gemerkt das kein sinn hat und es auch keine art gerechte haltung für den He cht ist.

JEDER MACHT FEHLER,UND AUS FEHLERN LEHRNT MAN(N)!


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

richtig...deshalb hab ich ja ein heimatbecken...damit ich bei größe auch aussetzen kann

bioCO2-anlage läuft jetzt übrigens im becken
nachts aber besser ausmachen, oder? weil die pflanzen ja dann auch sauerstoff verbrauchen...bestimmt nicht so doll für die fische...


----------



## sammycr65 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> bioCO2-anlage läuft jetzt übrigens im becken
> nachts aber besser ausmachen, oder? weil die pflanzen ja dann auch sauerstoff verbrauchen...bestimmt nicht so doll für die fische...



Mahlzeit, alte Basteltranse!  (zu geil!)

Jau, ohne Licht keine Fotosynthese, gell!

CO2 wird ohne Licht nicht "verarbeitet" von den Pflanzen und belastet
Wasser u. somit auch die Fische!  
Hast Du denn noch ein paar Pflänzchen gepflanzt oder ist das Bild/Video
noch aktuell?
Ich mein nur wegen der "Dosierung" Deiner CO 2 Geschichte!

fröhliches ausprobieren wünscht 

der Sammy


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> nachts aber besser ausmachen,


jo mach das. Was haste denn für ne Anlage??

@*Carassius*


> Naja wie schon gesagt habe ich selber gemerkt das kein sinn hat und es auch keine artgerechte haltung für den Hecht ist.


Ist doch gut so.Aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich.................


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ich mein nur wegen der "Dosierung" Deiner CO 2 Geschichte!


Genau, sehr wichtiger Hinweis!!
Die Werte werden einwenig durcheinanderpurzeln.


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das ist die berühmte bartasche bioCO2-anlage(fotos erwünscht? dann bescheid sagen, dann mach ich welche und stell sie ein):q zum ungefähren dosieren hab ich nen drehventil von gardena eingesetzt...werde ich aber noch gegen ein preziese dosierbares austauschen... dosierung ist im mom wohl eher gefühlssache|kopfkrat werd mir aber noch nen CO2-dauertest holen zur kontrolle... das die werte LEICHT durcheinanderkommen, weiß ich...hoffe jedoch, dass alles im guten rahmen bleibt
gehe schon alle halbe h rüber und guck, ob die fische "kiemen"... aber bisher nur ein wenig mehr aktivität...aggressive futtersuche!!! die reissen mir teilweise die blätter vonner wasserpest^^
die orfen jagen mittlerweile kurzzeitig die bärblinge(war vorher umgekehrt), wenns se zu sehr "nerven":q

zu den pflanzen...hab nur stecklinge gesetzt, die ich abschneiden musste, bedingt durch beckenhöhe
hab aber auch 3-4 pflanzen ganz rausgeschnitten, wegen der algen...


----------



## sammycr65 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie kommt bei der Anlage das Co 2 in das Becken?

Normalerweise hat man dafür einen "Flipper" der in sich eine Wendel
hat damit sich das Co 2 im Wasser löst!
Oder einen ... wie heißt das Ding noch das am Filter hängt!
Auf jeden Fall werden die Blasen nicht einfach in das Wasser gepustet!
Mach ma (böööötteeee) ein Bild!


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich habs jetzt per kanüle in den einlassschlauch geleitet... bilder nebst video folgen gleich


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

uff... das vid is fast 50mb geworden...dauert also noch, bis ich es auffm server habe


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo 


noch en Tip wegen Bio Co2.
Da muß man verdamt aufpassen das man auch ein Rückschlagventil zwischen Waschflasche und Aquarium hat. Weil Co2 die Eigenschaft hat sich mit Wasser zu verbinden. Und wenn es dann mal passiert das  die Bio Co2 Anlage nicht mehr so viel Druck aufbaut das es das Aquarium erreicht zieht sich das Wasser in die Waschflasche oder die Bio-Co2-Anlage tja und dann hat man nen kleinen bis großen Wasserschaden.
Weiterhin sollte man speziellen Schlauch verwenden da Co2 auch ganz gerne durch die normalen Schläuche durch difundiert, sind auch nicht viel teurer. ne Waschflasche ist auch sehr hilfreich um das Co2 Gas ein wenig zu reinigen damit nichts vom Alc oder Hefe ins Aquarium kommt.

Das sind meine erfahrungen die ich mit der Bio Co2 Anlage gemacht habe. 

viel Erfolg beim knutselen#6


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hier schomma die bilder...der link zum vid gibbet dann später






bio-reaktor





die zuführung





das becken von vorne...





neu gesetzte stecklinge...





blick von links durchs becken

hier doch schon der link...aber wie gesagt...sind fast 50mb...dauert also noch länger als das andere, bis ihr was seht
http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/13.01.06_vid.mpg

viel spaß damit...tipps und anregungen erwünscht:q


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

verklär das mal mit der waschflasche...hört sich interessant an...


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Waschflasche: http://www.microgravity-systems.com/aquaristikinfo/aquaristik/aquarium_technik.htm


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...danggö gunnar...das kenn ich doch aus holland das system:q


----------



## sammycr65 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Von der Waschflasche mal abgesehen!

Ich fürchte das CO 2 lößt sich nicht im Wasser und Deine
Pflanzen haben da nix von!
Auf Deinem Video #6 ist zu sehen das die Blasen zur Oberfläche
schießen - bei meiner CO Anlage ist das - wie schon geschrieben -
mit einem Flipper geregelt, der die Blasen langsam nach oben führt und 
das Gas sich so im Wasser auflösen kann! Leider kann ich dir das nicht 
im Bild zeigen - kuckst Du bei Dennerle, die haben da sowas gezeigt
denke ich!
Ansonsten sieht Dein Becken doch gut aus! Weiter so!

der Sammy


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danggö das hört man gern:q
zum ausströmen...kann ich da sowas nehmen?
http://www1-dug.websale.net/cgi/websale5.cgi?Ctx={m/websale/m}{s/zoo-zajac/s}{l/03-AA/l}{g/1/g}{g/7/g}{g/4/g}{gr/010704/gr}{p/1/p}{any/info/Aquaristik.htm/any}{i/1/i}{ctx/ff883d94/ctx}{st/2/st}{cmd/d/cmd}{ver/2/ver}{md5/f78c6444394bbc901c81a559d6945b9a/md5}


----------



## sammycr65 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hört sich so an alsob er dafür gedacht wäre!

Aber ich kenne das Teil von SERA nicht!|kopfkrat 
Aber ... Reaktor .... integrierter Blasenzähler ... is schon ma jut!
Kann da der Filter (Ausströmer) angeschlossen werden?
Ach, Blödsinn! Du siehst ja auch nicht mehr als ich!
Gunnar! Gunnnaaaar! Kennst Du das Teil?

Sorry, muß getz auf Patty! Kuck nachher nochma vorbei!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> jau...danggö gunnar...das kenn ich doch aus holland das system:q


 
ja genau , gleiche prinzip wie bei ner Blub.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:q ..........


So wie bei dem Link von Gunar sieht meins auch aus. 
Die Sache mit dem Rückschlagventil solltest du auch mal in betracht ziehen, vorallem weil deine Bio Co2 Anlage auf dem Boden steht, da gehts dann nochmal so schnell mit dem leerlaufen vom Becken.

Ach und sehr schön dein Becken gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ohne jetz das Teil zu kennen......................Vom Bild her und der Beschreibung.................könnte passen.


----------



## barta (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau , gleiche prinzip wie bei ner Blub.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
danggö
habs eben bemerkt mit dem schlauch volllaufen, als ich den hahn zu gedreht hab...aber 10euro und mehr fürn ventil???
dann leg ich lieber den schlauch im hohen bogen...
zu dem prinzip...könnte ja ne alte von mir umfunktionieren dafür:q

@gunnar...was könnte denn da nicht passen? anschlüsse lassen sich ja variieren durch verschiedene schlauchdurchmesser...

ich bekomm den schei** deckel von der waschflasche nicht dicht
muss das mit heißkleber machen...kein silikon im haus...


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> @gunnar...was könnte denn da nicht passen


Hm............versteh jetzt nich was du meinst. Mit "passen" will ich sagen das das Teil für deine Zwecke funktionieren müßte.


----------



## barta (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achso...jau...nu muss ich nur noch gucken, wo ich das teil herbekomme... weil bei zajak bestell ich nixmehr...


----------



## barta (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin moin...
die verdammte alge breitet sich trotz wasserwechsel weiter aus...könnte kotzen!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin...
> die verdammte alge breitet sich trotz wasserwechsel weiter aus...könnte kotzen!!!


 
Hallo Barta

und W.Flasche dicht?

Für so'n Ventil hab ich so 3€  gelatzt, ist von Tetra.

was'n für ne Alge???


----------



## Miehzman (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo bin auch mal wieder da! Nice Pics, Barta!


----------



## barta (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich weiß nicht genau, was für ne alge... ich glaub kieselalge
ich hab ne neue digicam...werd mal en bild machen...langsam sieht mans auch vorne im becken, auf den helleren dekoteilen... vielleicht kann man dann besser diagnostizieren


----------



## barta (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hier die bilder...


















für die fischfreunde...













und wieder en kleines video(kleiner als das letzte) 
http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/spielderorfen.avi

viel spaß beim gucken und bitte um hilfe mit der alge


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sieht doch richtig gut aus.Manche wären froh wenn es bei ihnen so aussehen würde.
Wegen den Algen...............ich wiederhole mich gerne. Lass es , wart ab das wird schon........völlig normal am Anfang. Ansonsten versuch es mal mit Fisch............. Saugschmerlen............. Rüsselbarbe...........Wabenschilderwels.....bei mir raspeln sie den Boden und die Deko blitzeblank.


----------



## barta (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab auch schon über "gastarbeiter" im becken nachgedacht
siamesische rüsselbarben fressen sogar bart und pinselalgen(haben GLAUBE ICH, die bärblinge auch gefressen bei mir), jedoch benötigen diese eine temperatur von 24-26°...mein becken hat gerade 19°...weiß nicht, ob ich den tieren das antun soll?!
hab eben nochmal nitrat gemessen...>40mg/l... dann hab ich das leitungswasser gemessen...>40mg/l... moin werd ich mal das brunnenwasser testen...hoffe, das is besser, dann kommt da nur noch brunnenwasser rein!
und gunnar...danke fürs wiederholen...ich lass das jetzt mal wuchern...kann ich wenns sich nicht einpendelt, immernoch alles rausreissen und saubermachen...


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Genau , laß wuchern Kumpel*gg*
Und die Gastarbeiter sind kein Allheilmittel.Eher Unterstützer.An gerade frisch entstehende Algen gehn se ran.Altes Gestrüpp jedoch strafen se mit Nichtachtung.


> nitrat gemessen...>40mg


Das macht mir noch Sorgen.............mal sehen was dein Brunnen für Werte macht.................


----------



## Miehzman (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey is euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass wir bald den 500sten Beitrag haben?? Is ja voll übel!

Egal Gunnar was brauchen die Fische für Wassertemperaturen?? Was für Farben haben die??


----------



## Miehzman (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achso, Barta mach dir wegen den Algen doch nich ins Hemd! Ich hab die zwar nich, kann mir aber auch nich vorstellen, dass die jetz übel schaden! Bei uns im MLK sind die überall!! Zumindest sewhn die ähnlich aus! Vorbild is doch die Natur. (MLK, das natürlichste Naturgewässer der Welt HAHAHA)


----------



## hecht 1 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab da nochmal ne frage an die AQ Profis:

Habe eine ziemlich starke Nitritvergiftung, die ich mir aufgrund von Falscher beratung eingeholt hab...#q #q #q 

Der erste fisch ist gesstern gestorben und heute bin ich gleich wassertest machen lassen gegangen (die verkäuferin hat`s fast umgehauen) Der Test war DUNKELST-ROT!!!!!|krach: 

Habe auf Rat der Verkäufer eine Astra Baktalysatorflasche gekauft und ebenfalls auf deren rat("Mann kann es nicht überdosieren") Acht Kappen eigentlcih ausreichend für 800l bei wasserwechseln,in mein 54l aqua gekippt. Da die stufe der vergiftung schon relativ hoch ist, ist meine frage, wie lang dieses Zeug braucht um das wasser wieder hinzubekommen?????


Danke schonmal!! Gruß hecht1#6


----------



## barta (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wenn überhaupt wochen...dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als schnellstens(sobald du das hier siehst) einen großzügigen teilwasserwechsel zu machen!!!
diesen habe ich ebenfalls im nitritpeak alle 2-3 tage gemacht und mir ist nicht ein fisch kaputt gegangen oder hat vergiftungssymtome gezeigt!


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Barta hat Recht. Und der Hecht hat Post.


----------



## hecht 1 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

OK super!!#6  TWW hab ich schon gemacht. Wenn ich den jetzt öfter mach, verdünn ich das zeug dadrin dann nicht???


Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## barta (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das zeuch is mumpitz und nur zum geld machen...bin auch drauf reingefallen...hört sich eben jut an und kostet nicht die welt...aber gebracht hats mir denke ich mal nix... nitritpeak ist trotzdem gekommen... ist eben nur mit wasserwechsel zu verdünnen(NO2) und zu hoffen, das sich die ECHTEN bakterien schnell ansiedeln...
mehr als die tww-prozedur und abwarten kannste nicht tun, auch wenns schwer fällt...kenne ich nur zu gut. wenn du mal en paar seiten zurückblätterst, siehst du, dass ich das gleiche prob hatte und ebenfalls durch falsche beratung..."nehmen sie das bakterienzeug und sie können bedenkenlos fische einsetzen"... auf kies geschissen...solche aussagen sind fahrlässiger fischmord! aber das thema hatten wir hier schonmal...


----------



## barta (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich werd gleich mal zum zajak fahren und mir das teil fürs die CO2-anlage holen...was sollte ich mir denn dazu holen? en CO2-dauertest, oder en O2-test? oder beides?#c 
werde die algen gleich nochmal fotografieren und die cam mit zum zajak nehmen...mal sehen, was die sagen...bestimmt raten die mir zu chemie
datt können se sich aber inne haare schmieren...:q

wie schauts denn aus...kann ich trotz der alge und höheren nitratwerten ein paar fische dazusetzen?


----------



## Mad-Angler (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ups!

Wenn ich richtig verstehe hast du für 800l sowas wie Nitriweg ind dein Becken gekippt!??!?|uhoh:
Ich habe zwar nur ein 650l Süsswasserbecken mit Barschen aus Afrika, aber ich denke auch in diesem Fall, SOFORT...alle Fische in sauberes Wasser, am besten wenn du nix anderes hast in nen Kübel mit Leitungswasser wo du vorher einen Wasseraufbereiter rrein mischt um die schwermetalle usw. aus dem Leitungswasser zu entfernen bzw. zu binden. das sollten deine Fische aushalten! Warmwasserfische aus Afrika schaffen das auch! |supergri

Dann komplett dein Becken leermachen, also Wasser raus, evtl. 2/3 des Bodengrundes mal durchspülen, nicht alles saubermachen, sonnst ist dein bakterien Haushalt auch wieder futsch und in einer Woche fängt das von vorn an!
Dann kannste wieder auffüllen und mit Wasseraufbereiter versehen das ganze und die Fische eigentlich wieder zurück setzen!
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du keine Pflanzen im Becken hast, die nehmen normaler weise solche Stoffe sehr gern auf bevor es zur Vergiftung kommt.

Ich schätze du wirst nen klassischen Fehler gemacht haben?!? 
Zuviele Fische im Becken?
Zuviel gefüttert, vor allem mit zuviel Lebendfutter?
Dein Filter ist evtl. Mechanisch sehr gut aber hat nen schlechten Bakterienstamm weil evtl. durchfluss zu stark oder zuwenig Platz zum ansiedeln von Bakterien?

Kann leider nicht genauer helfen, da ich nicht genau weiss was du genau für Gerätschaften hast usw.

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! Richte der guten Frau aus deiner Tierhandlung aus, das sie niemals Gift mit Gift in den Griff bekommt.|supergri
Wenn man sowas hat, dann MUSS man schnellstens reagieren und einfach erstmal das komplette Wasser wechseln, die Fische halten das aus!

Hoffe jetzt mal ich hab das hier auf die schnelle korrekt beantwortet?
Wenn nicht, kann man mich ruhig berichtigen, ich bin noch jung und lern gern dazu!  #h
Grüsse Mad-Angler


----------



## barta (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten hast du vollkommen recht!
pflanzen nehmen nitrat auf, nicht nitrit(die bakis machen aus nitrit, nitrat). und für die aufnahme von nitrat brauchen sie auch ne menge licht zum verarbeiten!
und die fische kannste im becken lassen, jedoch würde ich alle 2-3tage mal 60% des wassers wechseln...der verdünnungseffekt reicht vollkommen aus... ich habe bei 0,3mg/l nitrit immer nen 60%igen wasserwechsel gemacht...
ich habe allerdings auch nur 4 kleinere tiere im becken, wir wissen ja nicht, wie das beim hecht aussieht und wir wissen auch nicht, wie lange das becken schon läuft
alles sachen, die wichtig wären, für gute tipps...


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also becken hat 54 liter. Pflanzen sind genug drin. Becken läuft MIT Fischen 1,5 wochen. Besatz: 3 Antennenwelse,  5 Guppy weib. noch ein guppy männ. (waren bis vorgestern noch 3). Werd jetzt gleich nochmal wassertesten lassen. @barta: wie lange hattest du die vergiftung denn ????

Danke schonmal!!! Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach  nochwas: Habe die erste woche garnicht gefüttert und ne halbe woche ( 3 tage) SEHR wenig und nur einmal mit gefrorenen Zuckis. Sonst mit Flocken...


----------



## barta (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also der nitritpeak dauert im schnitt so 2-4 wochen...kommt halt aufs becken an... das becken braucht ja ca. 4-6 wochen um diese bakterien zu bilden... die gekauften bringen ja nix, außer das loch im geldbeutel, wie gunnääh:q ja schon sagte... am besten bestellste dir mal son testköfferchen von sera(gerade bei zajak im angebot für 30ois...) dann brauchste es nicht immer testen zu lassen und kannst den daten auch vertrauen schenken#h


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Becken läuft MIT Fischen 1,5 wochen.


Einlaufzeit , Nitritpeak...............alles Fremdwörter?? Laß mich raten. Dein Händler hat dich beraten oder du hast ohne dich vorher überhaupt zu informieren gehandelt.............Genau so wie ich am Anfang meiner AQ-Zeit........


----------



## Miehzman (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ähm das mit den Algen...
Mein Händler sagte mir man solle 6 std Licht laufen lasen, dann 2 std Pause. Danach nochma 6 std Licht.
Die Algen haben in den 2 std den Wachstumsprozess runnagefahren und müssen dann nochmal neu anfangen. Allerdings reichen die nächsten 6std nich, um wieder neu anzufangen UND zu wachsen...
Stimmt das Gunnar??


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich sage mal so: Wer hat in freier Wildbahn mal erlebt das die Sonne am Tag für 2h mal ebenso untergegangen ist?Welche Pflanze auf der Welt ist von Natur aus darauf eingestellt?
Diese Lichtpause hat einen anderen Hintergrund. In denTropen kommt es vor das sich regelmäßig mal kurze hefitige Unwetter bilden. Dabei wird es "relativ" dunkel. Diesen Effekt versuchen nun die Besitzer tropischer Aquarien mittels Lichtpause nachzuvollziehen.Das kann gut gehen muß aber nicht. Es besteht die Gefahr das die Pflanzen geschwächt werden. Das ist dann wieder die Gelegenheit für die allseits beliebten Algen. Andererseits kann man man unter Umständen mittles langer Lichtpause oder völliger Verdunkelung ZB. Blaualgen erfolgreich bekämpfen. Persönlich sehe ich in einer Lichtpause eher Schaden als Nutzen. Und das wohlwissend , das es Leute gibt die damit auch pos. erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## barta (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also, ich komme gerade vom zajak und ich habe schlechte neuigkeiten...
die alge ist wie von mir befürchtet, die kieselalge...
diese kommt auch beim zajak in fast jedem becken vor...hab mich dann mal mit deren biologe unterhalten(scheint echt fähig gewesen zu sein!) und der hat auf den fotos einwandfrei die kieselalge identifiziert und meinte auch direkt, "haben wir hier auch in jedem becken...leider packen manche wasserwerke silikat ins wasser um ihre verdammten leitungen zu schützen...dieses silikat fördert kieselalgenwuchs zu 100%..."... zajak hat dafür antisilikatbeutel in den filtern um der lage herr zu werden...watt kann ich denn nu machen? kanns mir auch garnicht leisten, jeden monat son beutel für 10-20euro zu kaufen...da ist guter rat teuer
weiß hier jemand was zuverlässiges, was ich tun könnte?
der brunnen ist noch abgestellt, wegen den temperaturen... der wird ab märz mein wasserversorger werden...da is bestimmt kein silikat drin

achja...hab mir 5 schnucklige "gastarbeiter" geholt...amanogarnelen
wenn ich auch glaube, dass das nur teures futter für die orfen war die erste hat eben schon ne garnele angegriffen...garnele hats aber noch rechtzeitig ins grün geschafft...sehe die garnicht, weil die so klein sind...wird wohl schwer,, zu kontrolieren, ob noch welce da sind und wie viele....son schiehtkram|gr:


----------



## Mad-Angler (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo!  Man ich dachte es handelt sich um ein Kaltwasserbecken!  
Na egal, aber schlimm genug das es bei den wenig Fischen soweit kommen musste!
Mhhhhhm?!???!! *überleg*
Ich tippe einfach mal jetzt auf deinen Bakterienhaushalt, weil Pflanzen haste und für das Becken auf jedefall nicht zu viele Fische drinn!
Wenn das son kleiner ist zum aussen anhängen oder evtl. ein kleiner der mit ner Schaumstoffpatrone versehen ist und sich innen befindet, geb ich dir nen guten Rat. Schau mal bei Ebay nach nem Aussentopffilter, danach werden deine probleme mit Nitrit vergessen sein. Was auch sein kann das dein Kies zu grob ist....ja hört sich dämlich an , aber wenn du z.b. Kies nimmst mit 1-3mm Körnung dann kann da fast nix an Futter eindringen und somit nich faulen!
Und das mit dem Wasserwechsel von 1/3 die Woche würde ich die nächsten 4-6 wochen auf jedenfall machen an deiner Stelle dann bekommste solche probleme auch erstmal wieder in Griff!

Hoffe du bekommst es wieder hin!


----------



## gdno (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

äääähm armanos im kaltwasserbecken??
tja matthias da hst du wohl mal wieder geld rausgeworfen,die biester brauchen minnigens 24 grad und eine wasserwechselfrequenz wie du sie zur zeit hast überleben die schon gar nicht die brauchen sehr stabile wasserwerte.
was futterreste und sowas angeht würde ich mir an deiner stelle vielleicht mal n paar wollies zulegen die sind meister im vertilgen von resten.und was die algen angeht würd ichs mal mit gründlingen,kleinen barben oder nasen versuchen.gastarbeiter aus übersee würde ich nur nehmen wenn nix anners mehr geht,zumal die meisten derer auch noch warmwasserfische sind.


gruß euern gdno


----------



## barta (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

FALSCH björn...ab 23° legen die nichma mehr eier
18-26° ist perfekt! und wasser sind se auch nicht anspruchsvoll...die werden bei leitungswasser gezüchtet
dachte ich vorher auch alles, aber ist nicht der fall... fächerhandgarnelen oder sowas, da musste schon en bisken auf wasser gucken
geld hab ich in so fern rausgeschmissen, dass die orfen die zum fressen gern haben haben direkt mit der putzerei in den planzen angefangen
voll putzig
aber das scheiss silikat macht mir doch zu schaffen...


----------



## barta (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so...hier mal en paar bilder des CO2/H2O-reaktors...















das funktionsprinzip





zu den garnelen kann ich nix sagen...hab heute moin kurz nachdem das licht anging, eine ganz kurz an der wurzel gesehen und dann war se auch schonwieder wech...keen plan, ob die noch irgendwo hocken, oder die schon orfenfutter waren
artemiaflasche


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Einlaufzeit , Nitritpeak...............alles Fremdwörter?? Laß mich raten. Dein Händler hat dich beraten oder du hast ohne dich vorher überhaupt zu informieren gehandelt.............Genau so wie ich am Anfang meiner AQ-Zeit........


 
Genau händler hat mich beraten!:v 

Dem trau ich nimmer übern weg. Hab mich schon informiert aber da das leitungswaser hier " bereits ohne aufbereitung gut für die fische ist" )Händler) Reicht ein einlaufzeit von 2 wochen völlig aus#q 

Und ich hab dem geglaubt....

@ Mad angler: Hab nen innenfilter (der für beckengröße voll ausreicht) und Kieskörnung 2-4mm. Denke das is nicht zugroß, eher was fein...


Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn dein Händler dich das nächste mal berät , frag ihn ob du das schriftlich haben kannst und ob er darauf auch Garantie gibt. Es wird garantiert ne Ablehnung kommen. Dann soll er dir mal verraten warum er das ablehnt. Traut er seinen eigenen Aussagen nicht oder hat er kein Vertrauen in seine Produkte die er anbietet?
Ich hatte mal so ein Gespräch. da wollte der Händler einem Kunden ein AQ-Set verkaufen und dazu gleich noch Fische und allerhand chem. Schnikschnack. Nach dem ich ihm die Meinung gegeigt und dem Kunden das wieder ausgeredet hatte , bekam ich Hausverbot. (war mir egal da ich nur auf Durchreise in dem Ort war) Später hab ich davon im AQ-Forum berichtet....................was für ne Werbung.............kann nur raten wieviel Kunden er verlor...............


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dein Händler dich das nächste mal berät , frag ihn ob du das schriftlich haben kannst und ob er darauf auch Garantie gibt. Es wird garantiert ne Ablehnung kommen. Dann soll er dir mal verraten warum er das ablehnt. Traut er seinen eigenen Aussagen nicht oder hat er kein Vertrauen in seine Produkte die er anbietet?
> Ich hatte mal so ein Gespräch. da wollte der Händler einem Kunden ein AQ-Set verkaufen und dazu gleich noch Fische und allerhand chem. Schnikschnack. Nach dem ich ihm die Meinung gegeigt und dem Kunden das wieder ausgeredet hatte , bekam ich Hausverbot. (war mir egal da ich nur auf Durchreise in dem Ort war) Später hab ich davon im AQ-Forum berichtet....................was für ne Werbung.............kann nur raten wieviel Kunden er verlor...............


 


|muahah: Wie geil!!!!!!!!!|muahah: :m 


Aber:|sagnix |peinlich


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Da ich immer wieder Fragen zum Nitritpeak bekomme, kopier ich mal was hierherein:
Quelle:
Copyright R. Rombach (2001)
http://www.punct.de/science/Nitritpeak.html
Und:
http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10518


> Dazu muß man sich ein *neu eingerichtetes AQ* vorstellen.
> Man geht ins Geschäft, kauft sich Becken, Abdeckung, Boden, Pflanzen und richtet das Becken dann ein. In diesem Becken sind erstmal nur ganz wenige dieser Bakterien, die man vor allem mit den Pflanzen eingebracht hat. *Die Bakterien müssen sich jetzt erst mal akklimatisieren, sie müssen neue Substrate finden und sie brauchen ausreichend Nahrung, um überhaupt wachsen und gedeihen zu können.*
> Nahrung finden sie auch in fischlosen Becken, zwar wenig, aber immerhin. Es zerfallen Pflanzenwurzeln oder auch das ein oder andere Pflanzenblatt, meist schleppt man sich die ein oder andere Schnecke ein, die ebenfalls frißt und Ammonium ausscheidet.
> D.h. Ammonium/Ammoniak kommt schon kurz nach der Einrichtung in geringen Spuren vor. Auf dieser Nahrungsbasis können dann die Bakterien der Gattung Nitrosomonas anfangen zu wachsen, für sie ist Nahrung da, nicht aber Bakterien der Gattung Nitrobacter (die brauchen Nitrit), für sie ist noch keine Nahrung da. Das Ergebnis ist, daß die erstgenannte Gattung wächst und gedeiht, die zweitgenannte Gattung aber noch stagniert. Als Endprodukt scheiden die Nitrosomonas Bakterien nun Nitrit aus, welches erst mal im Wasser bleibt und meßbar wird - das ist der Nitritpeak. Erst wenn Nitrit in ausreichender Menge vorhanden ist, entwickeln sich nun auch die Nitrobacter Bakterien, nehmen dann Nitrit auf und wandeln es unter Wachstum in Nitrat um -> der Nitritpeak verschwindet.
> ...


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich immer wieder Fragen zum Nitritpeak bekomme, kopier ich mal was hierherein:
> Quelle:
> Copyright R. Rombach (2001)
> http://www.punct.de/science/Nitritpeak.html
> ...


 
Na das hab ich mir auch gegoogelt und befolgt!!!!

Da kann ich ja nix mehr falsch gemacht haben, wenn uns das selbst der Fachmann empfielt.....#6


----------



## Miehzman (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ich sage mal so: Wer hat in freier Wildbahn mal erlebt das die Sonne am Tag für 2h mal ebenso untergegangen ist?Welche Pflanze auf der Welt ist von Natur aus darauf eingestellt?
> Diese Lichtpause hat einen anderen Hintergrund. In denTropen kommt es vor das sich regelmäßig mal kurze hefitige Unwetter bilden. Dabei wird es "relativ" dunkel. Diesen Effekt versuchen nun die Besitzer tropischer Aquarien mittels Lichtpause nachzuvollziehen.Das kann gut gehen muß aber nicht. Es besteht die Gefahr das die Pflanzen geschwächt werden. Das ist dann wieder die Gelegenheit für die allseits beliebten Algen. Andererseits kann man man unter Umständen mittles langer Lichtpause oder völliger Verdunkelung ZB. Blaualgen erfolgreich bekämpfen. Persönlich sehe ich in einer Lichtpause eher Schaden als Nutzen. Und das wohlwissend , das es Leute gibt die damit auch pos. erfahrungen gemacht haben.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

@barta
Deine "kleinen Helfer" werden mit höchster warscheinlichkeit bald nurnoch Fischkaka  (absichtlich ohne ck) sein! Mein Aal hat in einer Nacht ca. 30 Süßwassergarnelen und ca. 50 Bachflohkrebsen zu Kot verarbeitet 
Also nich, dass jemand denkt, dass das Absicht war, also der Massenbesatz! Das sah im Kescher voll wenig aus... Ich war am Kanal und habe Abends nach einheimischen Helfern gesucht!


----------



## barta (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich glaube auch...hab jetzt 2h gesucht und nix gefunden
so ein scheiss...jetzt sind 17,75 den orfenmagen runter...
aber irgendwie hab ich noch hoffnung, da ich eben gelesen habe, das es meister der tarnung und des versteckens sind und man sie nicht mit hektischen fischen zusammen halten soll, wenn man sie auch mal zugesicht bekommen will...schonwieder auf kies gefurzt!!!
na, dann werd ich wohl doch die temperatur ein paar grad heben und ein paar "gastarbeiter" in form von siamesischen rüsselbarben und saugschmerlen einladen...muss ich noch mit nem kumpel quatschen, ob der die nimmt, wenn ich die temp wieder senke...denke aber schon...wer freut sich nicht über geschenkten, nützlichen fisch?!

nochmal ne frage...sonne osmoseanlage, filtert die auch silikat aus? weil silikat ist ja das salz der kieselsäure...eben ein salz...und umkehrosmose ist doch entsalzung, oder nicht? glaube, so entsalzt man auch meerwasser...
danke schomma


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja Barta aus der UOA kommt völlig mineralfreies Wasser.


----------



## barta (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das heißt auch vollig ohne silikat und nitrat...hab ich das richtig verstanden?
hab bei egay nämlich ne anlage für 80euro sofortkauf gesehen, die 100l am tag fördert... dann würd ich mir bei zeiten mal son ding zulegen...


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Denk aber daran das eine UOA auch Abwasser produziert. Das heißt, nur um mal ne Zahl zu nennen als Beispiel, Wenn du 100l Osmosewasser willst werden 200l Wasser verbraten. Denk also auch an deine Wasserechnung!!. Hol dir ne Info wie das Verhältnis bei der UOA ist.


----------



## barta (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danggö gunnar...du meinst das verhältnis osmosewasser zu abwasser?
das ist ja eh nicht aktuell...keine kohle dafür bleibt mir also noch zeit, mich zu informieren ich denke, das wir in 2-3 wochen den brunnen wieder nutzen und dann hab ich hoffentlich silikatfreies wasser...was die anderen werte angeht, waren die damals laut TESTSTREIFEN super...aber darauf kann ich mir ja en ei backen, wie ich gemerkt habe... obwohl nitrat,nitrit, gh und ph recht nah am tropfentest war...naja...mal sehen

die garnelen sind wohl echt zu futter geworden...auch beim licht angehen, hab ich keine einzige entdecken können...gestern abend mit der taschenlampe auch nicht....seeehr schade!
naja...versuch macht klug...fressen und gefressen werden... der verkäufer meinte noch..."die können sie sogar mit barschen zusammenhalten, da passiert nix"...mit orfen(alanden) sieht das scheinbar anders aus


----------



## Miehzman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich habs ja gesagt...
leider hast du davor ja nich gefragt, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt hat...


----------



## hecht 1 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Puh!!! Bin durch mit dem Peak. Ging jetzt doch schneller als erwatet...

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass das Aquarium, aufgrund der nun vorhandenen Nitrobacter Bakterien, dagegen jetzt "imun" ist?????#c 

Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naaaaaaaaaa?? Nicht alles gelesen??


> Aus dem gesagten, daß sich die Bakterien an die jeweilige Wassersituation, also auch an den Fischbesatz anpassen müssen und dort ein Zeitversatz der Reaktion erfolgt, ergibt sich auch, *daß in eingelaufenen AQ bei plötzlichen starken Besatzzunahmen an Fischen selbst später Nitritpeaks auftreten *


----------



## Miehzman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> *an Fischen selbst später Nitritpeaks auftreten *


was die Fische kriegen nen peak???


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Miehzi du mußt schon alles lesen.................
"...............*bei plötzlichen starken Besatzzunahmen an Fischen........... "*


----------



## barta (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil miehzi

hab gerade mal provesorisch den brunnen angeschlossen...wasserwerte haben mich ja fast vom hogger gehaun... da hab ich perfektes wasser unterm haus und ich nehm die drecksbrühe aus der leitung, die ich auch noch teuer bezahlen muss...#q #q #q 

also ich meine, sie sind richtig gut...was meinen die alten hasen dazu?

pH=7,0
KH=8
GH=11
NH3/NH4=0,0
NO2=<0,3
NO3=0,0
PO4=0,25
Fe=0,0(das lässt sich ja mit dünger ändern)
Cu=0,0

ich würd sagen...SEHR gutes AQwasser, oder?
dann is ja jetzt das problem nitrat und silikat gelöst


----------



## Miehzman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich kann doch auch nix dafuer dass ich nich zur schule gehn darf ^^ HAha 
ihr wisst dass das ein scherz is oder??


----------



## Miehzman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hab einfach in den gedanken falsch betont^^


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also Barta , wenn die Werte stimmen (warum solln se das nich) ist wirklich gutes AQ-Wasser!!


----------



## Miehzman (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sieht so aus as wäre bei meinem Gründling Kieme eingerissen, warum auch immer...
Weiß jemand wat dat sein könnte??


----------



## hecht 1 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaaaa?? Nicht alles gelesen??
> [/b]


 
DH. jetzt, dass ich die fiosche langsam dazugeben muss. Habe im moment 7 junge und 5 ausgewachsene (eine ist "trächtig") und  3 welse. da können in 54l noch paar zu????

Gru0 hecht 1#6


----------



## barta (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

NEIN!!! es sei denn, du willst das AQ auf 100° erhitzen und dir ne dose heringe draus kochen... wenn du nun weitere fische dazu setzt, wird auch dein nitrit wiederkommen...lass das becken jetzt erstmal 1-2 monate mit dem jetzigen besatz stehen und guck erstmal, dass du diesen "durch" bekommst...
wenn du in 1-2 monaten immernoch "gutes" wasser hast, kannste über zusatz besatz nachdenken...aber innem schnapsglas(die 54l) soviele fische packen...naja...wirste dir hier keine freunde mit machen... wirste aber schnell merken


----------



## hecht 1 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN!!! es sei denn, du willst das AQ auf 100° erhitzen und dir ne dose heringe draus kochen... wenn du nun weitere fische dazu setzt, wird auch dein nitrit wiederkommen...lass das becken jetzt erstmal 1-2 monate mit dem jetzigen besatz stehen und guck erstmal, dass du diesen "durch" bekommst...
> wenn du in 1-2 monaten immernoch "gutes" wasser hast, kannste über zusatz besatz nachdenken...aber innem schnapsglas(die 54l) soviele fische packen...naja...wirste dir hier keine freunde mit machen... wirste aber schnell merken


 

Hab doch scho gesagt, dass es nicht so ganz hierein passt. Nur wegen dem Peak ( hattest du ja auch... ). Ist ein warmwasser AQ und die fische sind guppys. #6 

jetzt aber bitte nicht alle anfangen, zu maulen dass ich dann in n anderes thema gehen soll. #6 |rolleyes 
Hab das hier nur wegen dem Peak, den barta ja auch hatte, reingestellt...


----------



## hecht 1 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach und das ich die fische erst nach n paar monaten nach und nach dazu sezte, ist selbstverständlich...


----------



## hecht 1 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Is hier jetzt aus??????|kopfkrat #c


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

stehen doch keine fragen mehr offen
wenn ne neue frage kommt, kommen mit sicherheit auch wieder antworten


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*keine Sorge , ich wache über euch...............*#6


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dann kann ich jetzt wieder gut schlafen gunnar:q
hab übrigens gestern beim becken saubermachen ne amanogarnele gesehen aber nur eine...hat sich unter die wurzel verkrochen, als ich bedenkenlos mimm mulmsauger durch die ecken geheizt bin:q hab nichtmehr mit garnelen gerechnet^^

ach gunnar...was soll ich sagen...brunnenwasser war ja super...als ich das becken halb leer hatte(wegen nitrat) bin ich nach hinten um den schlauch anzuschließen, da sitzt da mein schwiegervater und erzählt mir, die pumpe hat über nacht luft gezogen und ist kaputt...hätte brechen können...haben aber zum glück noch nen anderen kleinen brunnen inner garage...hat zwar watt länger gedauert, aber so kam ich dann doch noch zu grundwasser
kleines abenteuer gewesen, der wasserwechsel^^
ich hab die deko jetzt mal von den algen befreit...ging gut mit ner bürste unter fließendem wasser ab... das war mittlerweile dunkelbraun und sah echt aus, als wenn mir jemand ins becken geschi**en hätte
die pflanzen wuchern mittlerweile mit dem co2, das ist ne wahre wonne...sogar der javafarn bildet jetzt am rizom 2 neue dinger ich dachte, was kommt denn da aussm kies?!
fische "kiemen" auch kein bischen, dann dürfte ja auch nicht zuviel co2 im wasser sein...werde mir aber trotzdem noch den co2-dauertest holen...sicher is sicher hab nu wieder schönes, klares wasser im becken...war vorher braun... mal sehen, ob die alge nun weggeht, mit dem anderen wasser... und ich hab noch ne alte AQ-abdeckung mit ner 46cm-röhre geschenkt bekommen...die röhre wollt ich mir noch irgendwie über die egge mit den planzen basteln, oder sollt ich das besser nicht? jetzt hasse wieder ne frage gunnar:q


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Barta,


> die röhre wollt ich mir noch irgendwie über die egge mit den planzen basteln,


Na wenn die Pflanzen wuchern wie du sagst........................warum dann die Stromrechnung in die Höhe treiben?


----------



## Miehzman (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> als ich bedenkenlos mimm mulmsauger durch die ecken geheizt bin


looool, der Spruch war ja wohl ma richtig goil


> warum dann die Stromrechnung in die Höhe treiben?


Da muss oich Gunnar Re4cht geben! Warum?? Willst du auch so eine Pflanzenbutzte wie ich ham?? Ich will auch alles zujewuchert ham damit die Fischlies sich jut verstecken kkönnen!

Was haltet ihr von Lebendfutter?? Tubifex, rote Mückenlarven, etc.? Dann muss man nich so oft füttern und die Fische finden bei ihrer täglichen Nahrungssuche auch ma wat anderes als Sand


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

naja...zur stromrechnung...das sind 15watt da wird keiner von arm

zum lebendfutter... meine artemias sind fast aussm nauplienstadium raus... wachsen hoffentlich bald gut ab:q
meine stehen ABSULUT auf rote mückenlarven, allerdings als frostfutter...das video kennt ihr ja:q
die schwarzen mückenlarven würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, auch wenn die gesund und hier heimisch sind...jetzt sollte es schon klingeln, warum die nicht zu empfehlen sind...die, die überbleiben schlüpfen und du hast nen prima selbstgezüchteten mückenschwarm in deiner bude:q:q:q

nochmal zu der 15watt röhre...damit wollt ich quasi en bissel sonnenaufgang und dämmerung imitieren, weil die apparaturen dafür kosten ja mehr, als ne woche im puff^^
würde die dann moins 20min vor der hauptbeleuchtung einschalten und abends 20min nach der hauptbeleuchtung aus... stellt euch mal vor, ihr werdet mit nem 5kwbrenner ins gesicht geweckt*hallowach* hätte ich ohne die geschenkte abdeckung mit ner handlampe aussm kfz-bereich gemacht... allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich die abdeckung, bzw röhre wasserdicht im becken installieren soll, weil die ist an die abdeckung montiert und da is ne aussparung drin, wo der starter drin liegt...das is nach oben offen...irgendwer ne idee?

ach und zum thema kaltwasserbecken...mein schwager hat das brunnenwasser im sommer mal gemessen...16°...ich leg mir nun wenns warm wird nen eigenen brunnenanschluss zu mir...dann kann man logger alle 2 tage en teilwasserwechsel machen... en 50%igen ww bekomm ich mittlerweile in 20min hin, wobei ich 15mins fürs füllen brauche das find ich vollkommen ok, da ich eh alle 2 tage den garten sprengen muss...das war nur nochmal für die, die bedenken hatten, wegen der wassertemperatur im sommer#h


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lampe ist ausgeschnitten, silikoniert und montiert im becken 
nu brauch ich nur noch nen 2ten zeitschalter und feddich... dann gibbet jetzt immer sonnenuntergang und aufgang:q:q:q
wird ja langsam zur 5-sternehütte für die fische
"athlon-fischresidenz barta" nenn ich datt dingen jetzt nur noch:q

fotos? wie immer nur bescheid sagen und bilder folgen|wavey:


----------



## sammycr65 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

B E S C H E I D!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

barta,wo sin denn die Fodos ?|supergri |kopfkrat Will sehn:k 

*BESCHEID*


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol...ok,dann mampf ich mal eben meinen salat zuende und werde mich ans knipsen machen

aber nur für *EUCH:q*


----------



## sammycr65 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> lol...ok,dann mampf ich mal eben meinen salat zuende und werde mich ans knipsen machen
> 
> aber nur für *EUCH:q*



SALAT! Lol :q 

Irgendwie siehst Du gar nicht aus wie SALAT!!! |kopfkrat 

Soll jetzt aber keine Beleidigung sein, oder so ....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Gespannt bin|laola: |supergri 
Aber nicht den Salat ausm Aquarium


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

salat gibt tinte auffm füller:q
bin mal den papparazzi miemen
bis gloich...


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sodale...da gabs eigentlich nicht viel zu fotografieren...hätte mal beim bauen bilder machen sollen#q 

hier nu die pics...






mal en bild, damit die verschiedenen farbtemperaturen deutlich werden...










da sieht man, wie schön hell nu die krautbank ist und wie schön hellgrün die neu gewachsenen stücke(erst seit dem co2) nu sind






linke seite hängt die zusatzröhre...





siehts bei euch nachem basteln auch immer so chaotisch aus, oder bin ich der einzige dreckspatz? (da is schon en bisken aufgeräumt)

moin mal die pflanzen beschneiden... ich wusste garnicht, dass javafarn an beiden enden des rizoms neue triebe entwickelt...dacht nur in eine richtung...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Huhu,
sind doch gut geworden,die Bildas.
Pflanzen sehen gut erholt und frisch aus Sogar mit neuen Trieben weiter unten.Herrlich..|schild-g 
Zu dem Dreck kann ich nichts sagen.Habe im moment leider kein Aqua.Aber denke,wird noch kommmen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wann ziehen denn die anderen Fische ins Beggen ein?;+ 
Willst du nun noch Barsche reinmachn?Sieht bestimmt gut aus


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ersma keine barsche...die sind mir zu gefräßig...ich wollt im frühjahr mal schaun, dass ich noch 1-2 gründlinge bekomme und wenn ich bekommen kann, ne kleine schleie(max.5-7cm!)...die wachsen ja recht langsam ab... moderlieschen wollte ich, aber die gehen kaputt, wenne die mit blaubandbärblingen zusammen hälst...die scheiden irgendwas aus, was nur moderlieschen schnell sterben lässt...pflanzen sich dann auch nichtmehr fort...
ich wollt mal schaun, dass ich noch en paar größere amanogarnelen bekomme und mit ins "athlon barta" setze...weil, wie gesagt...die große hab ich wieder gesehen...die is so 1-1,5cm groß...wenn ich welche um die 3-5cm bekommen kann, wäre das klasse...da gehen die orfen definitiv nichtmehr dran...mehlwürmer sind ihnen auch zu groß...spucken se wieder aus und gehen an den anderen mehlwurm nichtmehr dran...hoffe, das klappt mit den garnelen dann auch so


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallohaho 
willst du es noch mal mit den Garnelen Probieren?Nochmal mein Beileid zu deinen anderen Garnelen,die verschollen sind.Warum setzt du nicht einfach nen Krebs ins Aquarium?Der kann sich wenigstens vor deinen Rauborfen verteidigen.Krebse fressen doch auch alles,von algen bis Aas.Da beissen die ihn nicht so schnell die Beine ab|supergri 
Schleien sind gut fürs Becken.Gewöhnen sich auch ans Futter tagsüber,sehen gut aus und sind leicht zu halten.Bei deinen damaligen vorhaben(Mit starker Ströhmung|supergri )würden sich die Schleien unwohl fühln.Stichis wären bestimmt auch schöne Tiere fürs Aqua.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe noch ein Foto von meinen alten Aqua rausgekramt...-

(etwas dreckige wirkung das Wasser darin,aber es war Torf,deshalb diese Farbe)

-und die Fische,die vorübergehend darin untergebracht waren,als ich mein Teich saubergemacht habe.Nun Schwimmen und schlafen einige davon im Teich.Die Spiegler sind in nem größeren Teich gelandet.Werde im hoffentlich bald kommenden Frühjahr erneut den Teich saubermachen + vergrößern.Nach fast 5 Jahren wird es wieder mal Zeit dazu 


Hier das Bild,mit einigen Fischarten.....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Alle dinge sind zwei|supergri 
ähnliches Bild...
..


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

goil... ich hab nen teil mit und nen teil ohne strömung, wie man an den pflanzen sehr schön sehen kann
hab auch mal nen "sonnenaufgang" aufgenommen

http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/sonnenaufgang_fischresidenz_barta.avi

10mb geht also recht zügig


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Sonne geht aber zügig auf 
Super Aqua mit quitschlebendigen Fischen#6


----------



## barta (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

war ja auch nur für das video
bisken ZU lebendig...mir is eben ne orfe quasi inne hände gesprungen, als die abdeckung runna war^^


----------



## Miehzman (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

in deinem alten aq warn leichter überbesatz, opder schleienwühle?? 
Habe bei mia endlich auch n bissl Strömung reingebracht! Schwarze Mückenlarve kenn ich! kommen auf no Fall  in AQ... olle drecksviecher...
Hoffentlich gibbets hier keine Mückenschützer HAHAHA 
Was is Artemia??


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> in deinem alten aq warn leichter überbesatz, opder schleienwühle??


 
Hi 
die waren ja auch nur vorübergehenderweise im Becken.Hatten genug luft zum Atmen und keine probleme.Nach 2 Wochen waren sie teilweise wieder im Gartenteich,ausser die Spiegler


----------



## barta (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

artemia sind kleine krebschen...die zieh ich inner flasche groß und verfütter die dann...sollten im süßwasser noch ne weile überleben...

google mal nach "artemia salina"...


----------



## barta (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sooooo...hab noch ein paar untermieter besorgt










































sind da gerade 20min im becken gewesen
die schleie war am anfach SEHR apatisch und hat halb auffer wurzel und halb auffer pflanze vor sich hin vegetiert... mittlerweile schwimmt se aber recht munter umher...verträgt sich auch alles erstaunlich gut, stehen zeitweise gemütlich zusammen in den höhlen und unter der wurzel...wenn se sich bedroht oder unwohl fühlen würden(die fische, die drin waren), würden se ja eher vor einander flüchten, sich zumindest aus dem weg schwimmen... das tun se garnicht... im gegenteil...die orfen und bärblinge suchen richtig kontakt... die schleie scheint vorne am maul verletzt zu sein...sieht aus, als würde ein bischen haut/schleimhaut runterhängen...unterm maul...naja, werd das mal beobachten...kaulis haben auch schon die maden gefressen, die die orfen DOCH zum grund sinken lassen haben...das wird sich in zukunft recht schwierig erweisen, die maden vor den orfen abzuschirmen, damit die barsche was zu fressen bekommen... ideen?


----------



## Miehzman (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mahlzeit!
melde mich auch ma wieder
du kannst ja einfach die Made da einwerfen, wo die dingens(orfen) nich sind! Kaulbarsch hatte ich auch mal, hab ich dann inn Teich gesetzt, und seitdem nich mehr wiedergesehn...
Schleie hol ich mir im Frühjahr wahrscheinlich auch, muss dann aba mal n andern Fisch raussetzen...


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sobald die maden ins wasser kommen, bekommt KEIN anderer fisch was davon ab...hast du ne ahnung wie schnell orfen sind?! mittlerweile sind 10 maden in ca. 3sek verschwunden... sonst achte ich drauf, das jede orfe so 2-3 maden bekommt...die sind innem bruchteil vonner sekunde 3 mal durchs becken gehämmert und haben dann alle maden in sich, bevor die maden auch nur 10-20cm absinken konnten...


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab da noch en paar...










da hatta gerade en paar tubifex "inhaliert"










die schleie frisst auch schon









da schmimmt wer seine runde hinterm krautgürtel

füttern is nu richtig maloche, weil die dämlichen orfen alles wegfressen, was auffm weg zum boden ist... den tubifexwürfel(nur en halber) hab ich mit dem greifer auf den grund gelegt, damit die orfen den nicht schon auf dem weg dorthin zerpflücken...


----------



## hecht 1 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab da auch mal wieder ne frage, und zawr zu den gefrorenen zuckis:
Soll ich die ´jetzt auftauen aud abwaschen, damit die giftstoffe rausgehen, oder gefroren verfüttern?????


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die von amtra sind wohl unbedenklich...verfütter ich auch nur und fast immer gefroren...im futtersieb bleiben die eh ersma en mom oben schwimmen, bis sie aufgetaut sind vorher kommen die fische also auch nicht dran...eben für die schleie mal nen halben block vors kraut gelegt... das meine fische quiekfidel sind, hast du ja selber gesehen...und die bekommen nur das eben erwähnte frostfutter und zwischendurch mal ne futtertablette oder maden

hab eben den filter mal sauber gemacht...alter schwede...im untersten und im mittleren abteil hab ich jeweils ne schnecke gefunden:q:q

aber schon recht große dinger...ich hab kein plan, obs schädlinge sind, oder nützlinge, da ich die schnecken nicht bestimmen kann...hab aber natürlich foddos gemacht und die schnecke ersmal mit wasser und nem stück planze aussm AQ in nen pinneken umgesiedelt und mit nem taschentuch oben verschlossen... foddos kommen gleich. vielleicht weiß ja von euch wer, was das für ne schnegge ist und ob sie jut oder nicht jut fürs becken ist


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Frostfutter bitte immer auftauen und spülen.Das Wasser in dem die Mülas eingefroren sind ist meistens stark belastet vorallem , mit PO4.


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hier die bilder vom photoshooting mit fräulein schnegge














und, was sagt ihr...was ist das für eine?


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

na gunnar#h 
...das ist doch mal en wort...wird diese woche mal überprüft, ob belastet, oder nicht
denke wird nicht viel machen, wenn noch tubifex oder mülas mit drin sind in dem test


----------



## hecht 1 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> hier die bilder vom photoshooting mit fräulein schnegge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Vielleicht ne kleine Posthorn?????Ist aber irgendwie zu hell...|kopfkrat 

Hab mir von nem freund kleine apfelschnecken "Eingeschleppt" sind aber eigentlich ganz nützlich...Fressen so manches zeug vom boden weg..:m


----------



## Fisher (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich glaub hierbei handelt es sich um die hier heimische Schlammschnecke oder so in der art.

hatte mal ganz viele in nem Teich, aber nach ner Zeit waren alle weg.

schnecken sind in maßen eigendlich echt nützlich.
sie fressen überschüssiges Futter, oder abgestorbene Organismen, incl. Algen.

gruß fisher:q


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

aber eben einige lieber pflanzen, als algen und futterreste...deshalb ja meine frage...apfelschnecken würde ich auch gerne haben, aber haben se leider im fressnapf hier nicht


----------



## barta (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...danke für den tipp...sieht echt nach ner schlammschnecke aus(brauchte nen namen um zu googlen)
hab gelesen, sollen nur aas und algenaufwuchs fressen...das wär ja perfekt...allerdings hab ich ihre eier heute aussm filter gekratzt... na, dann pack ich se nu mal ins becken


----------



## Miehzman (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hast mit der "Schnegge" ja gleich n ganzes Fotoschooting gemacht! Germany´s next Top-Schnegge 
Und so schöne Finger haste


----------



## sammycr65 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schnecken überbacken in Knoblauchbutter! Hmmmmmm! #6 

Mußte allerdings bei der Größe ein wenig sammeln um ne
Mahlzeit zusammenzubekommen!  

Ansonsten: saubere Fingernägel, gepflegte Finger! Fingerdouble???


----------



## barta (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

rofl...und das sind boxerhände
also mit der schnegge hat sich schon erledigt...ich sag nur orfe...
die dinger fressen mir langsam en bisken viel und gierig...fressen auch gezielt die wurzeln vonner wasserpest...hab ich gestern mal beobachten können... ich glaub in den nächsten maden werden haken sein und die orfen danach woanders schwimmen


----------



## hecht 1 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

was habt ihr denn noch für futtertipps für möglichst abwechslungsreiche ernährung?Zuckis, ........?????


----------



## barta (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich verfütter:

frostfutter:
daphnien,gebrühte bachflohkrebse,tubifex und rote mückenlarven(asiatisch)

tabletten:
nur von tetra... für bodenfische und die dinger zum anne scheibe heften

lebendfutter(nur ab und zu, da sehr eiweiß- und proteinreiche nahrung!):
maden,caster,bienenmaden, zerschnittene mehlwürmer(schwer verdaulich!) und bald, wenn die barsche sich eingelebt haben, noch dentrobenas(ohne kot und eventuell zerschnitten, je nach größe) unfreiwillig: amanogarnelen(bis auf eine, die hab ich gestern wieder gesehen), schlammschnecke


----------



## sammycr65 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> rofl...und das sind boxerhände
> ...



Aha! (zitter)|scardie: 

Welche Klasse?
Kampfname?
Noch aktiv?
Nase noch ganz?

Bin ganz schön neugierig, nöch! |evil:


----------



## hecht 1 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> .......unfreiwillig: amanogarnelen.......(


----------



## barta (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! (zitter)|scardie:
> 
> Welche Klasse?
> Kampfname?
> ...


 
lol sammy:q
schwergewicht, nichtmehr aktiv und nase nur en bisken breit, aber noch ganz




> hecht 1Zitat:
> Zitat von *barta*
> _.......unfreiwillig: amanogarnelen.......(_


 
du lach nicht so dreggisch:q:q:q


----------



## hecht 1 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> du lach nicht so dreggisch:q:q:q.....


 
Da lch isch doch gleich nomal so dregggggggggisch!!!!!!!!!!!:q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## rumburack10 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bin seit mehreren Jahren Aquarianer. 
Hatte auch schon mal ein Becken mit einheimischen Fischen.
Wichtig: ohne Heizung betreiben.
Viel natürliche Nahrung anbieten(z.B. Zuckmückenlarven lebend oder gefrostet)
Nicht zu viele Fische einsetzen. Sonst wird es schnell dreckig.
Stichlinge haben mir am besten gefallen. Betreiben ein sehr interessantes
Laichgeschäft. Hatte aber auch schon kleine Karpfen,Barsche,Schleien.....


----------



## Miehzman (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Barta wo hast du das CO2 Dingen her?? Meine Pflanzen gefallen mir gar nich!!
Mich wundert bei Fischen gar nix mehr! Meine Katzebnwelse quälten eine Gelbrandkäferlarve so lange, bis sie tot war!! Danach wurde genüüüüüüüüüüüüüsslich gemampft


----------



## barta (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die orfen fressen jetzt gezielt pflanzen ab...moin kommen die in den eimer und sonntag dann nach draußen in die große freiheit... meine pflanzen sind ALLE im sack! bis auf den javafarn...da gehen se nicht dran...

datt "CO2-Dingen" habsch mir selber gebaut... nur der reaktor für im becken und der dauertest sind gekauft...oder was meinst du?


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So ich mal wieder!:q  An alle, die mit gefrorenen Zuckis füttern: 
Anleitung für ein klasse reinigungssieb, das auserdem noch billig ist. (im gegensatz zu den im zooladen:r )

Man nehme: die Abdeckung von einer cd-spindel
                 ein paar gummibändchen
                 eine Nylonstrumpfhose


Man schneide den deckel aus der spindelabdeckung, sodass man eine Plastikröhre hat, spannt einen Nylonstrumpf drüber und befestigt den mit ein paar gummibändchen. 

Ist simpel, und  ziemlich wirkungsvoll. nichtmal die mini zuckis fallen durch. Unter fließendem wasser lassen sie sich dann auftauen und schließlich abwaschen. Wenns Probleme beim rausholen gibt: Eine etwas kleinere plastikschüssel nehmen, und in die röhre stecken. Dann die unterseite vom Strupf ins Schüsselwasser drücken und dann fallen sie alle in die schüssel. Von da nurnoch mit der Pinzette ins Aqua:q :q :q .


Hoffe es war verständlich, iss irgendwie relativ schwer zu erklären...#6 

Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!!!!!!!
Gruß hecht 1


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich mal wieder!:q  An alle, die mit gefrorenen Zuckis füttern:
> Anleitung für ein klasse reinigungssieb, das auserdem noch billig ist. (im gegensatz zu den im zooladen:r )
> 
> Man nehme: die Abdeckung von einer cd-spindel
> ...





Bitte Foto´s!!!


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Foto´s!!!


 
Wart kurz! wenn Bundesliga nimmer so spannend ist, mach ich welche!!!:q Bis gleich!#6


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So hier sin se! Eins hab ich leider in S/w konvertiert...#q 

Wenn man`s immer noch nicht rafft, helf ich gerne weiter. Bin nich so das Erklär-Genie.....:q 

gruß hecht 1


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> So hier sin se! Eins hab ich leider in S/w konvertiert...#q
> 
> Wenn man`s immer noch nicht rafft, helf ich gerne weiter. Bin nich so das Erklär-Genie.....:q
> 
> gruß hecht 1


 


|kopfkrat ;+ |kopfkrat ;+ verstehe nur Bahnhof......:q :q 

Was soll das sein auf den bildern?


----------



## Miehzman (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol^^
Jetz noch ne Anleitúng zum Co2 Dingens
Von mir aus auch pn...


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat ;+ |kopfkrat ;+ verstehe nur Bahnhof......:q :q
> 
> Was soll das sein auf den bildern?


 

Das linke auf dem 2.pic von links is die spindel, auf dem letzten pic das rechte. das schwarze, was darübergezogen ist, is die strumpfhose! Die ist mit n paar gummibändchen besfestigt. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus, wie n Marmeladenglas ohne boden. (die ham doch immer so Tüvher drübergespannt)

Jetzt verständlicher???


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

#6 Ach sieht auch so ähnlich aus, wie n papierkorb ohne boden mit nem tuch drübergespannt.



Ich weiß, sinnlos, ich will aber heute noch die 200 voll kriegen!!!!


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So !!!!Dies hier ist mein 200. (sinnloser:q ) beitrag.
Ktnr. kann gerne via PN angefordert werden....:m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach so,ja werd ich auch gleich mal nachbauen|kopfkrat  

und |schild-g Hechti ,für deinen  200sten sinnlosen Beitrag#6 :q :q :q :q   #h 



und Glückwunsch für mein 292 Beitrag......:g


----------



## barta (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol...ihr spamköppe:q
@miehzi...ich hatte doch mal nen link geposted...musse mal gucken...da is allet jut beschrieben...nur die machen es da mit ner infusionsnadel in den wassereinlauf, wie ich das vorher auch hatte...hab mir dann ja noch den reaktor fürs becken geholt...
orfen haben sich astrein mit der auariumstippe:q:q:q fangen lassen...alte pickerspitze, 16er schnur vorne angeknotet und en kleinen haken ohne widerhaken am ende...ging super
gehen moin in nen teich von nem kollegen

licht hab ich jetzt mal auf 10h runnagefahren, in der hoffnung, das die alge mal langam en sittich macht!!!
so...moin früh raus zum angeln...gute nacht zusammen


----------



## hecht 1 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> und |schild-g Hechti ,für deinen 200sten sinnlosen Beitrag#6 :q :q :q :q  #h
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke gleichfalls. Ich hohle dich abe noch ein.....!!!!!:m


----------



## hecht 1 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So hats hier jetzt hjemand noch nicht verstanden oder schon nachgebaut???Dann bitte bescheid sagen.



Hab da auch ma wieder ne frage und zwar zu den pflanzen:
Hab irgend sone róte pflanze, mit relativ groben blättern. Ist jedenfalls ziemlich schön!|supergri wenn da nicht dises problem wäre: Die Pflanze schießt in die luft, bildet am stängel wurzeln und wirft stattdessen die unteren blätter ab, und hat oben immer nur so ne mini krone! Kann das daran liegen, dass sie n bischen überdüngt sit??? hab am anfang diese düngerkugeln rein, und hab letztens gesehen, dass die immernochnicht aufgelöst sind. Auch fallen öfter mal einzelne Stängel (von anderen Pflanzen ) raus und treiben an der oberfläche, bis ich sie wieder einbuddel|supergri . Das ist aber glaube ich am anfang normal, so lange die wurzeln noch nich so richtig da sind, oder????;+ 


Gruß hecht 1


----------



## hecht 1 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So der Alleinunterhalter ist wieder am Start!!!!!:m 

Hier mal ne zeichnung!
Jetzt dürften doch alle zweifel behoben sein, oder?????|kopfkrat 


Gruß hecht 1#h


----------



## Miehzman (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ähm ja...
Was sollte das nochmal ´werden??


----------



## barta (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

en waschsieb...sowas ähnliches, wie dein kopf...da sickert scheinbar auch alles durch, nur offensichtlich zu grobmaschig das netz, weil nix hängen bleibt:q:q:q *spaß*


----------



## Miehzman (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

eigentlich hatte ich noch eingetippt dass ichs wieder wusste! aber...
Irgendwie hat er das nich gepostet...
.-. nein -.-


----------



## barta (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hrhrhrhr...eben en intelligentes board


----------



## barta (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab gestern en paar trächtige stichlinge und ein männchen besetzt...achja und en paar bachflohkrebse vom letzten angeln...wasser war reines quellwasser...hoffe, die dinger sind gesund...mehr als 1 tag karantäne wollt ich nicht im eimer, da ein weibchen EXTREEEM dick ist
das männchen macht allerdings keinerlei anstalten ein nest zubauen... hatte schon schiss, wegen den kaulbarschen, aber die stichlinge jagen die barsche und die bärblinge, wenn se zu nah kommen
der schleie fehlt die komplette unterlippe
vielleicht kies zu scharfkantig? dann müsste sie nämlich wieder raus, weil den kies mach ich jetzt nicht neu...das is ja quasi dann ein neues becken danach...das will ich nicht...
die kaulbarsche spucken die maden wieder aus...ne idee warum?


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

"..die kaulbarsche spucken die maden wieder aus...ne idee warum?"

Fehlt Ketchup??? :q

"...der schleie fehlt die komplette unterlippe
vielleicht kies zu scharfkantig?" 

Sieht auf Deien Bildern nicht so aus - vielleicht hat sie Stress mit einem Nachbarn?


----------



## barta (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das hat sie auch erst seit 3 tagen....und ich weiß nicht, ob ein kaulbarsch ihr das angetan haben kann...zudem sie keinerlei fluchtverhalten zeigt, wenn ein barsch auf sie zukommt... deswegen hab ich den kies in verdacht...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Barta: Könntest du da mal Bilder reinstellen? Ich meine von deinem Becken und auch der Schleie.  Was hast du da jetzt alles drinne für Fische? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass andere Fische ihr die Lippe abbeißen. Frisst die Schleie denn was? Wenn nicht würde ich mir sorgen machen ob die überhaupt nochmal was frisst.


----------



## barta (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

bilder sind im mom sonne sache, da das becken schon recht schäbbig aussieht im mom...alge und die pflanzen sehen auch nichtmehr schön aus...das wasser ist recht trüb...

besatz ist:
3 kaulbarsche, 1 schleie, 2 bärblinge, und die stichlinge
hab gerade mimm zander55 das wasser gewechselt...mal gucken...wenns später wieder klar werden sollte, mach ich mal en paar bilder...
zu der schleie...der bauch war eingefallen, das sieht heute schon wieder anders aus... ich glaube, die frisst nur, wenns licht aus ist...


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Barta: Meine Kaulbarsche fressen die maden nur wenn man sie im wasser zerdrückt.... probiers lieber mal mti würmern fressen sie lieber!!


----------



## barta (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke für den tipp steffen, werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## barta (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so...einfach mal bilder gemacht, trotzdem es schäbbig is im mom...





hier die sich versteckende, arme kleine schleie





hier mal die neuen...








das der häuptling im becken:q




und nochmal der chef...




hochträchtiges weibchen...




und nochmal...





so sieht das becken nachem wasserwechsel aus(60%)...


----------



## Miehzman (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was kann man eintlich gegen Fadenalgen machen?? Also bei mir sind die Pflanzen nämlich voll damit.. son mist...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schöne Bilder Barta. Du hast da ein tolles Aquarium. Da könnte ich echt neidisch werden. Das die Schleien Nachts fressen kann ich bestätigen. Sie sind sehr lichtscheu. Darum beißen sie meist auch bei Dämmerung. Wo hast du sie her?


----------



## barta (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

von meinem tacklehändler...da arbeitet en kollege...der kann bei der köderfischbestellung beim züchter, so ziehmlich alles mitbestellen... hab bisher alle fische bis auf die stichlinge von ihm

@miehzi... mimm aufgerauhten holzstäbchen aufrollen und abreissen oder mimm schaber...gehen gut ab
maßnahmen...wasser kontrollieren, wenn du mehr als 10h licht an hast...auf 10 reduzieren...fadenalgen gedeien sehr gut, bei zuviel licht(zu starke beleuchtung oder sonnenlichteinstrahlung?)... wasserflöhe(daphnien) fressen mit vorliebe diese grünalge...becken 2tage abdunkeln hilft bei extrem hartnäckigen fadenalgen

hoffe, konnte helfen


----------



## hecht 1 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

weiß denn keiner, warum meine pflanzen so komisch sind???


----------



## sammycr65 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zitat von: hecht1
"Hab da auch ma wieder ne frage und zwar zu den pflanzen:
Hab irgend sone róte pflanze, mit relativ groben blättern. Ist jedenfalls ziemlich schön! wenn da nicht dises problem wäre: Die Pflanze schießt in die luft, bildet am stängel wurzeln und wirft stattdessen die unteren blätter ab, und hat oben immer nur so ne mini krone! Kann das daran liegen, dass sie n bischen überdüngt sit??? hab am anfang diese düngerkugeln rein, und hab letztens gesehen, dass die immernochnicht aufgelöst sind. Auch fallen öfter mal einzelne Stängel (von anderen Pflanzen ) raus und treiben an der oberfläche, bis ich sie wieder einbuddel . Das ist aber glaube ich am anfang normal, so lange die wurzeln noch 
nich so richtig da sind, oder????"

Zu wenig Licht oder alte Röhren täte ich vermuten tun!

Die Pflanze wächst "zum Licht" und verkümmert "unten rum" weil 
das Licht nicht ausreicht!
Hatte ich ma mit nem Tigerlotus (auch rot!)!

Könnte vielleicht hinkommen ....:g 

der Sammy


----------



## barta (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau..das klingt schlüssig, du "geburtstagsstoßer":q:q:q


----------



## sammycr65 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> jau..das klingt schlüssig, du "geburtstagsstoßer":q:q:q



Klar is das schlüssig - aus mir sprechen 41 Jahre Erfahrung!!!

Glaub mir: es waren lange und harte Jahre! :g 

Und: heute wird nich gestoßen - heute wird gesoffen!!! :#2:


----------



## hecht 1 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von: hecht1
> "Hab da auch ma wieder ne frage und zwar zu den pflanzen:
> Hab irgend sone róte pflanze, mit relativ groben blättern. Ist jedenfalls ziemlich schön! wenn da nicht dises problem wäre: Die Pflanze schießt in die luft, bildet am stängel wurzeln und wirft stattdessen die unteren blätter ab, und hat oben immer nur so ne mini krone! Kann das daran liegen, dass sie n bischen überdüngt sit??? hab am anfang diese düngerkugeln rein, und hab letztens gesehen, dass die immernochnicht aufgelöst sind. Auch fallen öfter mal einzelne Stängel (von anderen Pflanzen ) raus und treiben an der oberfläche, bis ich sie wieder einbuddel . Das ist aber glaube ich am anfang normal, so lange die wurzeln noch
> nich so richtig da sind, oder????"
> ...


 

Eher nicht!Die Lampe ist (genauso lange wie das AQ) seit ca. 8 wochen in betrieb. Da dürfte sie noch stark genug sein!#6 

Hab da irgendwas von "Überdüngung" gehört; ist da was dran? 
Benutzt jemand von euch diese düngerkugeln?????


----------



## barta (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja, ich benutze tetra langzeitdünger im kies...ohne probleme, da der sich ja nur sehr langsam auflöst und so nur stück für stück den dünger abgibt... auch dir empfehle ich mal die wasserwerte zu kontrollieren...vor allem den eisen und phosphatgehalt
die algen brauchen ja auch ne weile, deswegen kann es sein, dass die beleuchtung von anfang an zu schwach war


----------



## Miehzman (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So ich hab jetz mal mein komplettes Aq aufn Kopp gestellt und jetz hab ich die pumpe in arsche gekricht...
Zum Glück gibt es da nette Bekannte, welche, warum auch immer, mehrere Pumpen im Keller haben!!
Yippih!! 440 l/h!! Meine andere hatte glab ich nu 140l!
Egal ich glaub zumindest, dass ich nochmal nene Nitritpeak kriege! Ich konnte mit den Massen an Mulm aufn Boden nich mehr Leben!
Resultat: ca. 80%iger Wasserwechsel inklusive alle Fische raus und ordentlich Pflanzen aussortiert (Fadenalgen), Sand und Kies gereinigt und dazu nochmal alles neu dekoriert.
Bilder folgen vielleicht am WE...


----------



## barta (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

tjo...fängst ja jetzt quasi FAST von vorne an...nimm blos das alte filtermaterial mit in den neuen filter...


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher nicht!Die Lampe ist (genauso lange wie das AQ) seit ca. 8 wochen in betrieb. Da dürfte sie noch stark genug sein!#6
> 
> Hab da irgendwas von "Überdüngung" gehört; ist da was dran?
> Benutzt jemand von euch diese düngerkugeln?????



Räusper!

Das ne Röhre so lang wie das Aquarium ist ist relativ egal!

Wieviel Watt hat das Ding und wie groß ist das Becken?

Und was für ne Röhre ist es (Sun-Glow, Aqua-Glow und wie se
alle heißen)?

Licht ist nicht = Licht!

(boah tut mir der Helm weh!!!)


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jut gefeiert gestern sammy?:q

und mit lang meint er, er hat die genauso lange, wie das becken...8 wochen...nicht die röhrenlänge ist gemeint gewesen
aber wattzahl und spektrum wären schon interessant


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> jut gefeiert gestern sammy?:q
> 
> und mit lang meint er, er hat die genauso lange, wie das becken...8 wochen...nicht die röhrenlänge ist gemeint gewesen
> aber wattzahl und spektrum wären schon interessant



Moin, moin!

Ich sach ma so: wenn heute schon die WM wäre und ich Karten
für ein Spiel hätte bräuchte ich mir kein Fahne zu kaufen!!!
Auch fühlt sich mein Magen ein wenig matschig an und mein 
Köpfchen macht bumbuddibum! Aber sonst geht´s!

Achso meint der Hecht das! Der hat sich sonne Kombi gekauft!
Najuut - dann sollte das zumindest von der Wattzahl auf das 
Becken abgestimmt sein!
"Spektrum" is mir vorhin nochnich eingefallen ...  :#2:

Ächzt der Sammy


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also gehts dir rundum gut:q:q:q


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jepp! :v


----------



## petrikasus (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> :v__________________
> Ich könnt schon wieder ...


 
Auf die Kombination hab ich schon Monate gewartet ;-)))


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Kombination hab ich schon Monate gewartet ;-)))



Da lauert er wie ein Geier! #6 

Mahlzeit auch!


----------



## hecht 1 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> Achso meint der Hecht das! Der hat sich sonne Kombi gekauft!
> Najuut - dann sollte das zumindest von der Wattzahl auf das
> Becken abgestimmt sein!
> ...


 
Genau! Und die dinger sind eigentlich immer bestens aufeinander abegeszimmt. 
Meine, die Lampe hat 50  watt. Kann das aber nicht beschwören. muss mal nachgucken!!!
Kommt 50 w hin?????|kopfkrat


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und die dinger sind eigentlich immer bestens aufeinander abegeszimmt.
> Meine, die Lampe hat 50  watt. Kann das aber nicht beschwören. muss mal nachgucken!!!
> Kommt 50 w hin?????|kopfkrat




Wieviel Liter hat das Becken oder wie groß ist es?

50 W für ne Kombi halte ich für zu viel!
Ich habe 30 Watt bei einer Länge von 90 cm!


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hab 2mal30+1mal15w bei 100cm


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 2mal30+1mal15w bei 100cm



Natürlich habe ich nicht nur 1 x 30 Watt (hauaufdiekacke|rolleyes )

Ich habe ein Eckbecken und vorne 2 x 30 Watt und hinten in 
der Spitze (Eckbecken, nöch) 2 x 18 Watt! :g 

So! Da bin ich ja wohl der "Wattchampion", der "Herr Osram",
"Mister Hella" .... ich glaub das Bier gestern war nich gut!


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol...rüste mal auf HQI um, dann sind die sparwattzahlen von jetzt vorbei


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> lol...rüste mal auf HQI um, dann sind die sparwattzahlen von jetzt vorbei



Wollt ich, wollt ich!

Abba meine "Henne" hat kein Bock auf Strippen von der Decke!

Und Becken offen fahren findet sie auch nich töfte!


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hmm...das gemeine federvieh kann schon grausam sein:q


----------



## hecht 1 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

becken ist 60*30*30 (54l) 
jetzt habt ihr mich aber verunsichert! Wartet ma!Ich geh ma schauen!Bis gleich!|wavey:


----------



## hecht 1 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Oh sorry! Voll daneben gehauen!|sagnix !!!!!
Hab 15w .
Muss ich wohl mit dem heizer verwechselt haben. Der hat 50w!!!|rotwerden


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

würd mir vielleicht noch so eine dazu holen...dann sollte das becken gut ausgeleuchtet sein...es kommt halt drauf an, was du für pflanzen hast...verscheidene pflanzen, heißt auch verschiedene bedürfnisse...

hab für sowas nen schönen link vonner dennerle pflanzendatenbank, der wird dir vielleicht weiterhelfen einfach mal deine bedürfnisse(wassertemp, ob schatten oder nicht) eingeben und starte die suche(muss nicht alles ausgefüllt sein)...viele pflanzen sind illustriert, vielleicht erkennste deine ja wieder

http://www.dennerle.de/HG05UG01.asp


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh sorry! Voll daneben gehauen!|sagnix !!!!!
> Hab 15w .
> Muss ich wohl mit dem heizer verwechselt haben. Der hat 50w!!!|rotwerden



Ma gaaanz vorsichtig gesagt: Is jetzt nich zuviel!!!

Gerade farbige Pflazen (rot oder fast schwarz) brauchen 
mehr Licht als die Grünen! 
Deswegen ist ein Update auf eine 2. Röhre wie Dr. Barta
schon empfohlen hat sicherlich nicht schlecht!
Wenn technisch möglich ... 

Oder rot raus, weil: dat wird so nix!

Und: der Heizer (räusper) hängt (hoffendlich) senkrecht im Wasser;
die Röhre hängt(hoffendlich) über dem Wasser! #6 
@barta (sorry: Dr. Barta)
Melde gehorsamst: Bier schmeckt wieder!!!:g


----------



## Miehzman (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na ihr habt ja Spass!
Ähm ja, die Pumpe is komplett anders aufgebaut! da kann ich mein Filtermaterial garnich reinmachen! is ja dat schlimme!


----------



## barta (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

häää...das geht immer irgendwie miehzi...mach ma bilder... zur nor leg das filterzeug einfach so ins becken für ne zeit lang...damit die bakies langsam aner sicher überwandern und sich vermehren..
@sammy...dann is doch wieder allet in budder


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja eigentlich gehts auch mach ich auch heute, war gestern nur zu faul...(schlechte Angewohnheit...)


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wie kriegt man den Gesamthärtegrad oder die Karbonathärte runna??


----------



## hecht 1 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke Barta!Der link ist gut! Nur für mich sehen die ganzen pflanzen gleich aus! bin nicht so der Pflanzentyp:m  ums mal milde auszudrücken!!!!!

Problem bei den pflanzen liegt glaub ich aber nicht daran, dass die beleuchtung zu schwach ist... eher umgekehrt! Weil:
Wachsen tun sie ja super, aber irgendwie n büscchen schnell#c 

Gruß hecht 1


----------



## hecht 1 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach hab hier n recht netten link, über die neueinrichtung von aquarien. Vielleicht nützt es jemandem was! Ist zwar nicht alles soooo glubwürdig und n bissl viel Werbung, sonst aber ganz nett!!!


http://www.aquarium.de/index.cfm?uuid=9A743E297E96C076AE5FD7FF7C3B01FD&and_uuid=34BA68437E96C076A12280505F52A140&show_long=1&o_lang_id=1


----------



## hecht 1 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

:m Ach ja!!Ist n Film!!


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> wie kriegt man den Gesamthärtegrad oder die Karbonathärte runna??


 
Mittels Umkehrosmoseanlage (UOA) oder Vollentsalzer (VE). In beiden Fällen wird das Wasser entmineralisiert und mit dem AQ-Wasser in der gewünschten Menge ( Um einen Gewissen Härtegrad zu erreichen) versetzt.


----------



## barta (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

huhu gunnar...dachte schon du wärst im urlaub oder sowas:q

@hecht...wenn die zu wenig licht bekommen, werden die "geil"(das nennt man so!!!) und schießen in die höhe...auch unter spargeln bekannt...dann sind se aber dünner als normal und können auch untenrum, wo nicht so starkes licht einfällt, verkümmern...

nun nochmal zu mir... die schleie musste ich heute morgen von ihren leiden befreien... hat gekrümmt auffer seite überm ästchen im kraut gelegen und hat auch keinerlei reaktionen mehr auf berührung gezeigt...kurz gezuckt, aber nicht weggeschwommen, als ich se dann gekeschert hab... schade um die kleine...war echt en possierliches tierchen...
mein kies ist zu spitz..der pickt, wenn mann ne hand voll mal in der faust zusammendrückt... und sowas wird im aquarianischen fachhandel als aquariumkies verkauft|gr: 
im baumarkt haben se aq-kies, da sieht man schon, dass der wesentlich runder ist als meiner... der ausser zoohandlung scheint nur gebrochen zu sein...könnte ausrasten!!!:r 

@miehzi...du nimmst doch auch brunnenwasser, oder nicht? das ist so hart? kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen... verzähl mal werte...


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nene nehme Leitungswasser! Der Brunnen is zugefroirn...


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Achja kommen gleich noch Bilder 
@ Gunnar


> Mittels Umkehrosmoseanlage (UOA) oder Vollentsalzer (VE).


Ahhhhja!

Das eine Bild sieht aus, als würde Aali Baba ausm Sand wachsen


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

kann man auch Teilwasserwechsel mit destiliertem Wasser machen??


----------



## Michael J. (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> kann man auch Teilwasserwechsel mit destiliertem Wasser machen??




kannste machen,nur das geht ganz schön ins Geld!!


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

naja dat is klar...


----------



## barta (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

aber nicht das für bügeleisen...das enthält zusätzlich noch konservierungsstoffe, die nicht so gut fürs becken sind... frag mal im zoohandel nach osmosewasser...viele bieten das fürn paar euronen an...
schöne bilder...nur becken noch en bisken leer, woll
wo bleiben die wasserwerte?


----------



## Miehzman (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja das becken hab ich ja ausgeleert wegen dem Aklgenbefall...
Hab aba Nur Streifentests
PH 7.6
Gesamthärte ca. 17°dH
Carbonathärte ca. 7 ° dH, glaub ich
Nitrit 0
Nitrat 10
Keine Garantie ich hab jetz ausm Kopp gemacht...


----------



## barta (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sind ja eh streifentests und was man von die ergebnissen halten sollte, haste ja bei mir gesehen
hab die dinger auch noch irgendwo, aber nur weil ich zu geizig bin se wegzuwerfen:q

wasserwerte sin doch ok, für unsere einheimischen arten...warum härte runnaschrauben für viel geld?


----------



## Miehzman (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Musst bedenken, die Wasserwerte waren schon imma so, von daher, den Fischen gehts ja eh gut!


----------



## barta (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die werte sind ja auch ok


----------



## Miehzman (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

na dann...
Is dat bei euch auch so, wenn die Fische schon "schlafen" und dann das licht (im Raum) angemacht wird, das die Fische dann sofort den Grund aufsuchen und sich darauf, ja ich will fast schon sagen "aufstützen"?
Beim Sonnenbarsch und eben bei nem Bitterling fällt mir das auf!
Wann habt ihr euer AQ Licht an??


----------



## T.T (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> na dann...
> Is dat bei euch auch so, wenn die Fische schon "schlafen" und dann das licht (im Raum) angemacht wird, das die Fische dann sofort den Grund aufsuchen und sich darauf, ja ich will fast schon sagen "aufstützen"?
> Beim Sonnenbarsch und eben bei nem Bitterling fällt mir das auf!
> Wann habt ihr euer AQ Licht an??



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Benno hält sich eher bei ausgeschaltetem Licht in Bodennähe auf. Schalte ich das Licht ein, geht es auf Erkundungstour.
Und das bei einem Aal...

Das Licht wird bei mir von 9.00-12.00 und von 15.00-22.00h eingeschaltet.


----------



## barta (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nö miehzi... meine gehen dann auch direkt auf erkundungstour... licht is von 12-22uhr an bzw hauptbeleuchtung von 12:30-21-30uhr...

mein stichlingsmännchen macht immernoch keine anstalten ein nest zubauen^^ der faule sack


----------



## hecht 1 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wann habt ihr euer AQ Licht an??


 
Von 8.03Uhr-20.03Uhr!

Ich weiss! Doofe zeit, aber die Zeitschaltuhr is n bissl unpünktlich!!#6


----------



## sammycr65 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Von 8.03Uhr-20.03Uhr!
> 
> Ich weiss! Doofe zeit, aber die Zeitschaltuhr is n bissl unpünktlich!!#6



Zu lange am Stück!
Mach ma ne Mittagspause von 2 Stunden!

Obwohl ... besorg Dir erst ma ein paar mehr Pflanzen oder
vertue ich mich mit Miehzmanns Becken? ;+


----------



## hecht 1 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu lange am Stück!
> Mach ma ne Mittagspause von 2 Stunden!
> 
> Obwohl ... besorg Dir erst ma ein paar mehr Pflanzen oder
> vertue ich mich mit Miehzmanns Becken? ;+


 
Glaub schon! Hab gar keine fotos von meinem drin! Hab aber ne recht üppige vegetation!:m 

Gruß hecht 1


----------



## barta (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

miehzi hat das becken ja auch erst neu eingerichtet...
von mittagspause halt ich garnix...gibbet in der natur auch nirgends, außer bei sonnenfinsternis...selbst schwerste gewitter dunkeln das wasser im amazonasgebiet nicht so stark ab, da die uv-intensität kaum nachlässt währenddessen(klugschei**)


----------



## sammycr65 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dann der Miehzmann! |rolleyes 

Abba trotzdem sind 12 Stunden recht viel!

Andererseits: wenn es läuft und ohne Algen ist warum ändern!?

Und apropos: "üppige Vegetation"!!! 

Fotos???!!!!


----------



## hennegpunkt (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie teuer ist so ein Becken insgemsamt? Pflanzen Geräte etc...

#h Hendrik #h


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Hendrik,

So ein "Einsteigerset" ca. 60l-AQ kostet so um die 40-50 €. Genrell bestimmt die Größe den Preis. Was also schwebt dir vor??


----------



## barta (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nabend zusammen...
hab mir gerade ne neue röhre in die zusatzbeleuchtung reingeschraubt... die langen fäden der grünalge sollten damit bald ein ende haben bei mir
heute mal artemias(lebende) und weiße mückenlarve(ebenfalls lebend) ins becken gekippt...lecko fanni...wattn spektakel
habe aber leider auch gesehen, das einer der kaulbarsche ein kleines watteähnliches gebilde hat...denke wohl en pilz... nun hab ich das problem, wie bekomm ich das tier aussm becken, ohne es leerräumen zu müssen??? jemand ne idee??? will den auf garkeinen fall im becken behandeln!!! brauche also wirklich gute tipps!
danke schonmal!


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn das wirklich ein Pilz ist , sind die Spooren schon im Wasser verteilt. Dann wär eine Behandlung im AQ sicher der bessere Weg.Mit einwenig Glück werden so auch alle anderen Fische geschützt


----------



## hennegpunkt (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hendrik,
> 
> So ein "Einsteigerset" ca. 60l-AQ kostet so um die 40-50 €. Genrell bestimmt die Größe den Preis. Was also schwebt dir vor??



also die fische sollen ja platz haben vllt. 200 l ? oder ist das zu groß...


----------



## T.T (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hennegpunkt schrieb:
			
		

> also die fische sollen ja platz haben vllt. 200 l ? oder ist das zu groß...



Rechne einfach mal pro Ltr. Wasser mit 1,00 €.
Dann weißt Du so in etwa, was Du für ein Aquarium zu berappen hast.
Ausserdem ist es immer auch eine Platz- und Standortfrage.


----------



## barta (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mahlzeit zusammen... wollte ja heute das pilzmedikament(fungol) anwenden...lese in der beschreibung, es darf keinerlei dünger mehr im becken sein...na klasse dacht ich mir, hab doch langzeitdünger im kies...den bekommste nie im leben komplett wieder raus(15tabletten, halbiert im kies)... fange an den befallenen barsch zu suchen... keinen mit nem geschwühr gefunden...der, der es mal war, hat an der stelle kein aufsitzendes ding mehr... die stelle ist nur noch leicht heller als die anderen...ich werd mal abwarten und noch keine medikamente ins becken geben...vielleicht hat es sich ja auch schon wieder erledigt*hoff* 
hab mir "tetra vital" für nach der medikamentenbehandlung geholt...sollte ich das vielleicht jetzt schon anwenden, um das immunsystem der tiere anzukurbeln? vitamin B und jod is da drin...


----------



## hecht 1 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann der Miehzmann! |rolleyes
> 
> Abba trotzdem sind 12 Stunden recht viel!
> 
> ...


 
Mach ich wenn ich zeit hab. Leider reichts zur zeit nur für morgens einmal ins aqua gucken, und nachmittags einmal kurz ins AB...:r 

Mach ich aber wenn  die zeit n bissl reichlicher is!#6 
Gruß!Hecht 1


----------



## hennegpunkt (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				T.T schrieb:
			
		

> Rechne einfach mal pro Ltr. Wasser mit 1,00 €.
> Dann weißt Du so in etwa, was Du für ein Aquarium zu berappen hast.
> Ausserdem ist es immer auch eine Platz- und Standortfrage.



möchte mir das gebraucht kaufen... aber nicht nur den preis des beckens sondern auch das zubehör pflanzen kies etc....


----------



## Miehzman (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mein Aq is wie Barta gesagt hat hab ich aufjeräumt^^ War davor total tugewuchert!!


----------



## barta (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hmmm...mal en paar fragen...tötet das pilzmedikament(fungol) die filterbakterien ab?
hab ich nach einsatz dieser medikamente wieder mit nem NP zurechnen??
muss das filtermaterial danach gewechselt werden?

danke schonmal...


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

soweit ich weis nicht. aber ich wechsel danach ca 1/2 des wassers und filter danach das wasser über aktivkohle und tausche nach ca. 2wochen dann das komplette filtermaterial aus!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nach erfolgreicher Behandlung ist ein WW angesagt. Dann  nen paar Tage über Kohle filtern. Das die Filtermedien gewechselt werden sollen hab ich noch nie gehört. Kenn auch keinen der das gemacht hat.
NP? Glaub ich nicht der der aus diesem Grund wieder kommt.


----------



## barta (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dachte halt, wenn das medikament die bakies abtötet, dann muss ja auch wieder en np kommen, deshalb meine frage...

werde nen 80%igen ww machen, wegen dem langzeitdünger und dann erst das medikament dazugeben. dann wie ihr schon sagtet nach der behandlung nochmal nen 80%igen ww und en kohleflies inne pumpe... thx erstmal an alle


----------



## barta (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moinsen...
hab das medikament immernoch nicht im becken...heute haben aber auch nur noch 2 stichlinge leichten pilzbefall, alles andere ist weg^^
kann das sein? dann wart ich erstmal mit dem medikament...wär ja mal richtig geil, wenns auch ohne medikament weggehen würde
mache moin ersma nen wasserwechsel um die sporen zu verdünnen...


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo Barta , dann würde ich auch erst mal abwarten. Mit einwenig Glück regelt sich das von allein.


----------



## hecht 1 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Barta , dann würde ich auch erst mal abwarten. Mit einwenig Glück regelt sich das von allein.


 
Heya!!|laola:  Der Gunnar ist auch mal wieder am Start!! Hätt ich ja nich gedacht!!!:m


----------



## barta (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

freut mich auch mal wieder was von dir hier zu lesen gunnar
werd erstmal abwarten... die pilzdinger waren ja nichtmal nen halben mm groß... dachte schon an pünktchenkrankheit^^
naja...abwarten und tee trinken ich halt euch auf dem laufenden#6


----------



## Steffen90 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> die pilzdinger waren ja nichtmal nen halben mm groß... dachte schon an pünktchenkrankheit^^


Daran dachte ich ach gerad........


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na die beiden Sachen kann man ja schon allein optisch unterscheiden.


----------



## barta (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...saßen aber richtig aufgewuchert außen auf...das ist doch bei pünktchen nicht der fall, oder? fachmann bin ich wie ihr wisst ja auch nicht gerade


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei der Pünktchenkrankheit werden eigentlich hauptsächlich die Flossen und leicht die Schleimhaut befallen. So war es bei meinen Fischen im Becken. Das was Du beschreibst, hört sich eher nach Pilzbefall an. Hast Du Foto´s davon???


----------



## barta (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab gestern versucht welche zu machen, jedoch sind die stellen zu klein, um sie auf fotos zu erkennen...ich versuchs gleich um 12, wenns licht angeht nochmal drauf zu bekommen und stell se dann ein, WENN man was erkennen kann


----------



## Sugar (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,


mußt du natürlich nicht rausnehmen den Mulm entfernst du eigentlich beim
Wasserwechsel. 

Grüße Enrico


----------



## Miehzman (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

WAS???
Was hat dat mit Mulm zu tun?? Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## Miehzman (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Achja mein Muschel is tot ...


----------



## barta (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

keen plan, wovon sugar redet...
und mit der muschel ist schade miehzi...aber sofort aussm becken nehmen...die vergammeln heftigst das wasser, wenn se platt sind... 

ich hab einen stichling in karantäne...die anderen haben seitdem nixmehr an pilz...mal schaun, wies sich entwickelt... die pünktchen waren nachem wasserwechsel wech... becken is mittlerweile gut zugewuchert allerdings leider auch mit ner grünalge(lange hellgrüne fäden)... das braune geschissen von alge hat sich soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sehr stark zurückentwickelt, seit ich brunnenwasser nehme und kein leitungsgift mehr... werd die tage mal bilder vom becken machen


----------



## Sugar (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

sorry wollte auf ne Frage antworten zum Wasserwechsel hat sich glaube ich schon erledigt.
Die Algen die du hast sind vermutlich Fadenalgen eigentlich ein Indiz für gute Wasserqualität aber zu hoher Nitrat und Phosphat eintrag.
Abhilfe schaft hier ein regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel mit unbelastetem Wasser und sowie keine Pflanzen vorhanden Reduzierung der Beleuchtungsdauer bzw.
der Farben. Desweiteren stellt jeder Eintrag von Futter hier besonders Lebend und Frostfutter eine ungemeinen Eintrag von Nährstoffen da.Egal ob er gefressen wird oder am Boden verdirbt.
Desweiteren bin ich der Meinung das das Filterdurchstromverhalten nicht so hoch gewählt werden sollte.Desto Langsamer das Wasser am mit Bakterien besiedeltem substrat vorbei rieselt desto mehr können diese umwandeln in weniger Schädliches Nitrat und Stickstoff.In einem eingefahrennem AQ steigt stetig aber permanent der Nitrat Wert an.Dies kann nur ausgeglichen werden durch ständigem Wasserwechsel.Der beste Filter für ein AQ ist unbestritten ein ständiger Zufluss von frischwasser und Abfluss von Brauchwasser.

Grüße Sugar


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> becken is mittlerweile gut zugewuchert allerdings leider auch mit ner grünalge(lange hellgrüne fäden)


setz doch einfach 3 Blaue Antennenwelse ein!! Die vertragen auch 17Crad Wassertemperatur! sin zwar keine einheimische Art aber fressen die Algen!!


----------



## hecht 1 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> setz doch einfach 3 Blaue Antennenwelse ein!! Die vertragen auch 17Crad Wassertemperatur! sin zwar keine einheimische Art aber fressen die Algen!!


 
Aber holla die waldfee! Die machen das Rubbel die katz! Die hab ich auch!|supergri  War gerad bei obi und die kleinen kosten 1,80€ werden ca. 15 cm gross! Guck ma hier:

http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/ordnungen/siluriformes/loricarridae/ancistrus_sp.html

Gruß! hecht 1


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der Blaue Antennenwels ist NUR solange er klein ist bis max. 5-6 cm ein reiner Algenfresser, der dann auch gut was schafft, ABER sobald er größer ist, vernachlässigt er den Algenwachstum! Ich hab schon seit guten 6 Jahren Antennenwelse und beobachte das immer wieder! Am besten sind und bleiben SIAMESISCHE RÜSSELBARBEN........ 

http://www.webmic.de/algen.htm#algenfressende


----------



## Sugar (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

für mich ist der beste Algenfresser die Amano Garnele und der Putzerfisch-
auch besser bekannt als Heilfisch für Hautkrankheiten bei Menschen.Sehr robust der letztere.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Deine Armano Garnele hat nur Power, wenn Du sie in sehr großer Anzahl hast! Ich selber habe sie auch schon seit Jahren und mit 10-20 Garnelen ist das nicht getan. Um einen stätigen Rückgang zu haben musst Du locker an die 50 Garnelen haben...... Je nach dem, wie groß das Becken ist! Ich habe ein 420 l Becken und ein 550 l Becken! Die Siamesische Rüsselbarbe haut viel besser und schneller die Algen kurz und klein #6..... TESTEN und staunen :m:m:m.... Mein Tipp....... 5-10 Barben und gut ist... Der Putzerfisch ist auch tatsächlich der HAMMER!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Haaalllo hallo , hier geht um ein Kaltwasserbecken mit einheimischen Fischen. Da haben Zierfische aus den Tropen nicht drinn zu suchen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

:q..... Es gibt viele Kaltwasserbecken, die mit Antennenwelsen, Garnelen und mit Rüsselbarben laufen............ Ist aber nur was für die Sommertemperaturen im Becken......


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ne ne Dennis , so einfach ist das nicht. Wir sollten noch mal im Urschleim anfangen und klären was ein Kaltwasserbecken überhaupt genau ist.*gg*
Ein unbeheiztes AQ allein zählt nicht dazu. lol


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mensch Gunnar. #h 
Einheimische Fische im AQ!!!
Also mit ner Sauerstoffpumpe, ein paar Pflanzen und ggf. noch ne Filteranlage sollte das doch gehen.
Ich habe so jedenfalls zu damalieger Zeit meinen Vorrat an Gründlingen für`s Aalangel gehältert. #6 
Na ja, aber ansonsten habe ich ja auch keine große Ahnung davon! #d |rotwerden 

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> :q..... Es gibt viele Kaltwasserbecken, die mit Antennenwelsen, Garnelen und mit Rüsselbarben laufen............ Ist aber nur was für die Sommertemperaturen im Becken......


 
Genau!!:m


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nabend Rolf alter Heimkehrer,

Schulmeisterisch gesagt: Man kann Fische hältern oder pflegen. Ein Aquarianer macht letzteres. Und dazu gehört einwenig mehr als Fische mit nem Filter in einem Glaskasten zu setzen.*fg* Bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen das es hier um ein AQ geht........................


----------



## Sugar (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Haaalllo hallo , hier geht um ein Kaltwasserbecken mit einheimischen Fischen. Da haben Zierfische aus den Tropen nicht drinn zu suchen.


 

Hallo, 
solange kein natürliches Laichverhalten simuliert werden soll
und eine gewisse Temperaturkonstanz von höchsten18- 22 Crad eingehalten wird ist eine Vergesellschaftung durchaus machbar.Allerdings sollte mann rücksicht auf Revier und Agressionsprägung der einzelnen Arten nehmen.
Ich spreche hier auch von Beckengrößen von mind. 500L die für eine stabile
Umgebung sorgen und keine großen Temperaturgefälle in der Nacht aufgrund
Beleuchtungswärme Ausfall zulassen.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Allerdings sollte mann rücksicht auf Revier und Agressionsprägung der einzelnen Arten nehmen.
> Ich spreche hier auch von Beckengrößen von mind. 500L die für eine stabile
> Umgebung sorgen


Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Vorstellungen!
Wenn ich allerdings sehe was in manchen AQ zusammengewürfelt wird ( und hier kamen "Tipps" dazu) streubt sich mein Gefieder. Von der fehlender Beckengröße + Technik , will ich erst garnicht anfangen...............Und das Ganze soll von Leuten umgesetzt werden die relativ neu in der Materie sind. Die Folgen daraus kann man hier in diesem Thread schon teilweise sehen.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Vorstellungen!
> Wenn ich allerdings sehe was in manchen AQ zusammengewürfelt wird ( und hier kamen "Tipps" dazu) streubt sich mein Gefieder. Von der fehlender Beckengröße + Technik , will ich erst garnicht anfangen...............Und das Ganze soll von Leuten umgesetzt werden die relativ neu in der Materie sind. Die Folgen daraus kann man hier in diesem Thread schon teilweise sehen.


 
Dat stimmt! hab seit ich 6Jahre alt bin nen Aqarium! vor 2Jahren bin ich auf Kaltwasser umgestiegen und es viel leichter in einem Warmwasserbecken das Biologische gleichgewicht herzusellen (und zu erhalten) als in einem Kaltwasserbecken! Gegen die Alge, helfen wie gesagt Antennenwelse und die vertragen sich mit (fast) jedem Fisch!!!
und ein Kaltwasserbecken MUSS mind. 200Liter Inhalt haben!!


----------



## barta (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dann mach dir doch mal die mühe und lies mal den trööt von anfang an, dann wird dir klar werden, das ich ein "kaltwasserbecken" habe und es nicht nur so nenne
wasserwechsel sind selbstverständlich!!! ca. alle 10tage 60-130l bei 250l...
blaue antennenwelse wären ne möglichkeit, die ich aber aus den von gunnar erwähnten gründen nicht einsetzen werde im übrigen raspeln diese die pflanzen teilweise so stark ab, dass sie die pflanze dabei beschädigen... siamesische rüsselbarben wären das nullplusultra, aber auch diese haben in dem becken nichts verloren, abgesehen davon, das sie die temp nicht vertragen würden... zu den wasserwerten...phosphat hab ich 0 nitrat 20(vorm wasserwechsel)... ich glaub, die beleuchtung is einfach zu nah am wasser(ca.2cm)...mit der alge muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> und ein Kaltwasserbecken MUSS mind. 200Liter Inhalt haben!!


Das kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen. Die Größe vom AQ ist mit abhängig von der Anzahl , dem Sozialverhalten und der zuerwartenen Endgröße der Bewohner. Kleinbleibene Fische wie zB. Stichlinge können durchaus auch , solange man die Anzahl beachtet , ich einem kleineren AQ gepflegt werden. Generell ist jedoch ein größeres AQ in allen Belangen besser. Leider hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit dies umzusetzen.


----------



## Sugar (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach dir doch mal die mühe und lies mal den trööt von anfang an, dann wird dir klar werden, das ich ein "kaltwasserbecken" habe und es nicht nur so nenne
> wasserwechsel sind selbstverständlich!!! ca. alle 10tage 60-130l bei 250l...
> blaue antennenwelse wären ne möglichkeit, die ich aber aus den von gunnar erwähnten gründen nicht einsetzen werde im übrigen raspeln diese die pflanzen teilweise so stark ab, dass sie die pflanze dabei beschädigen... siamesische rüsselbarben wären das nullplusultra, aber auch diese haben in dem becken nichts verloren, abgesehen davon, das sie die temp nicht vertragen würden... zu den wasserwerten...phosphat hab ich 0 nitrat 20(vorm wasserwechsel)... ich glaub, die beleuchtung is einfach zu nah am wasser(ca.2cm)...mit der alge muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...


 

Hallo,

vielleicht ist auch die Beleuchtungszeit zu hoch gewählt zur Asssimilation der Wasserpflanzen wird meist eine Beleuchtungszeit von 10 h ausreichend sein.
Der Rest ist reines Algenwachstum auch ein Tag Lichtpause ist sehr Verträglich und Kurbelt die Wuchsfreudigkeit der Wasserpflanzen an.Direktes Sonnenlicht ist nur Ostseitig im Morgen ideal.Übrigens die Fadenalgen lassen sich relativ einfach mit einem Holzstäbchen entfernen.
Wieviel grundfläche ist den Bepflanzt und siehst du nach ca. 2 Stunden Beleuchtung einen Fotosynthese Effekt bedeutet das Traubenzuckerverbindungen hergestellt werden(C02 verbraucht und O2 erzeugt wird zu erkennen an kleinen Luftblasen an den Pflanzen) allerdings nur bei nicht zu niedriger Temperatur da bekanntlich bei sinkender Temperatur die Sättigung also Löslichkeit des O2 zunimmt.


----------



## hecht 1 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> .... Mein Tipp....... 5-10 Barben und gut ist... /quote]
> 
> Meinst du nicht das ist ein bischen zu viel des Guten???#t
> Das hat doch nichts mehr mir artgerechter Haltung zu tun, oder???|kopfkrat
> Gruß hecht 1


----------



## barta (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

er meint wohl die s.rüsselbarben...die sind recht winzig und selbst ausgewachsen nicht groß...

@sugar...
habe 10h beleuchtung... die alge entferne ich mit nem holzpinn im akkuschrauber...habe überhaupt keine sonneneinstrahlung, da das becken dunkel steht...wassertemp is bei 15°...assimilation habe ich schon beobachten können...sah fast aus wien sprudelstein(kein witz!)
zur größe...auch da hat der gunnar mal wieder voll ins schwarze getroffen(wie immer)... da ich nur kleinbleibende arten pflege, oder solche, die ich ohne probleme auswildern kann(wie die alande z.b.), ist die beckengröße nicht SOOO entscheidend... ich pflege grad 3 kaulbarsche, 2 blaubandbärblinge und 6 stichlinge(1 männchen)... meiner meinung nach ist das becken damit aber schon erschöpft...d.h. ich werde keine weiteren tiere dazusetzen! außer vielleicht die eine, oder andere schnegge
ich mach gleich mal en paar bilder... so viel is da ja garnicht drin, nur wuchert das wie die sau^^ alle 14 tage muss ich die pflanzen stutzen^^


----------



## Miehzman (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> und mit der muschel ist schade miehzi...aber sofort aussm becken nehmen...die vergammeln heftigst das wasser, wenn se platt sind...


 
AHHHHHHH PANIK!!!!
bin gleich wieder da (dachte die wird noch gefressen,...


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> er meint wohl die s.rüsselbarben...die sind recht winzig und selbst ausgewachsen nicht groß...


 die werden über 12cm groß!!! also doch relativ groß! und 5-10 in einem Aqarium is schon seeehr viel!!! auser man hat ein Becken mit über 400Litern Inhalt!


----------



## Miehzman (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen das es hier um ein AQ geht


Ich auch 


> dann mach dir doch mal die mühe und lies mal den trööt von anfang an, dann wird dir klar werden, das ich ein "kaltwasserbecken" habe und es nicht nur so nenne


Schon wieder ich auch 
(ich kann im Mom nich mehr mehr so oft an den PC... Ich muss imma alles nachtragen )


> die alge entferne ich mit nem holzpinn im akkuschrauber


Das´s ma ne Idee!
Zum Auswildern: Die Katzenwelse kommen inn Teich, Gründlich zurück in Bach, Aal innen Kanaal , Bitterlinge auch inn Teich (da kommse ja her) und die Barsche auch wo se herkommen (Kanal)!
Aber seit ihr nich auch dafür, dass man die Fische sehr gründlich auf Krankheiten überprüft, bevor man sie zurückstzt??


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Zum Auswildern: Die Katzenwelse kommen inn Teich


tu Katzenwelse nie in einen Teich, Kanal oder in irgendein Gewässer!!!
Die richten nur Schaden an!!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> tu Katzenwelse nie in einen Teich, Kanal oder in irgendein Gewässer!!!
> Die richten nur Schaden an!!!!


 
Miehzi meinte sicherlich seinen Gartenteich... 

habe ja selber auch Katzen im Gartenteich.


----------



## barta (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

da kannste schwer von ausgehen, dass er seinen gartenteich meint
soviel gripps hat unser miehzi auf jeden fall

die s.rüsselbarben werden max.14cm groß und en schwarm von 10 tieren wär durchaus innem 250l becken zu pflegen...aber warum diskutieren wir hier über rüsselbarben?!^^
kommen eh nicht in (m)ein heimatbecken...


----------



## Miehzman (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke ihr beiden so meinte ich es... Wollte grad fragen für wie dumm ihr mich haltet 
Barta in meins auch nnich...


----------



## Miehzman (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> habe ja selber auch Katzen im Gartenteich.


Katzenwelse meinst du ja, aba meine Hauskatzen warn auch schon in meim Gartenteich! Eine is mal im Eis beim Trinken eingebrochen:q #d, die andere is beim spielen letztens ins Eisloch gestolpert , die geht aba auch im Sommer beim Fische fangen mit allen vieren ins Wasser, wien Fischreiher !
Ich glaub man muss dazusagen, dass das keine Türkisch Van is!
Muschelreste hab ich ja schon gestern beseitigt, aba die ham gestunken, unmenschlich!|uhoh: Ich glaub aba ich besorg mir ne Neue...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja Katzenwelse meinte ich|supergri Meine Katze(inzwischen schon tot) war früher auch öfter am Teich und ging mit ihren Vorderpfoten ins flache Wasser.Sie setzte sich auch im Sommer gerne in Wassernähe und ärgerte die Goldfische im flachen Wasser beim Laichen. Ab und an,lagen die Goldfische auf den Rasen,allerdings ohne Kopf.Die hat !Kater! Felix,immer abgebissen:r


----------



## Miehzman (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

und ich dachte das wäre bnur bei mir so, dass die Katzen nur den Kopf fressen! Gehirn schmeckt halt ... na lecker 
Die Katze von mir (eine der beiden) hat auch meinen einzigen Barschrogner im Teich rausgeholt! und das, kurz nachdem der abjelaicht hat!! Trozdem konnen meine Barsche jetz nich mehr ablaichen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

_


			
				barta schrieb:
			
		


			...aber warum diskutieren wir hier über rüsselbarben?!^^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> _kommen eh nicht in (m)ein heimatbecken..._


 

Stimmt#6...Rüsselbarben jetzt etwa auch schon "EINHEIMISCH" Kaltwasser?;+ |kopfkrat :q 
__________________





			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte das wäre bnur bei mir so, dass die Katzen nur den Kopf fressen! Gehirn schmeckt halt ... na lecker
> Die Katze von mir (eine der beiden) hat auch meinen einzigen Barschrogner im Teich rausgeholt! und das, kurz nachdem der abjelaicht hat!! Trozdem konnen meine Barsche jetz nich mehr ablaichen


 

Weiss auch nicht,warum Katzen hauptsächlich die Köpfe von fischen fressen;+ Warum können deine Barsche jetzt nicht mehr im Teich ablaichen?Hol dir doch einfach einen neuen Barschrogner ausm Kanal;+  Barsche gibts hier im Kanal viel zu viel.Die fressen schon die ganze Weissfischbrut auf.Dat merk ich im Sommer,wenn ick Plötzen Senken will.Nur die sch**** Barsche:c 
Kann dir ja welche zuschicken 


Was ich noch suche,sind Döbel.Die gibts bei uns hier selten.Wenn dann nur ab 40cm aufwärts.Für mein Teich würd ich mir auch noch 2-3 davon reinsetzen wollen.Sind zwar auch "kleine" Räuber,aber wat solls,rein mit die..|supergri 

Zurück zum einheimischen Aquarium...:m


----------



## Miehzman (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich fange nich auf Kommando, und wenn, dann nur Milchner...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nicht mal mit Senke zukriegen die rogner?;+


----------



## Miehzman (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mussen mindestens 25 cm haben...


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sylverpasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petrikasus (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Man kann das ganze Thema auch noch deutlich virtualisieren: http://www.2dplay.com/fish-tycoon/fish-tycoon-info.htm

Quasi das Tamagotchi für die nur-Leser  ;-))


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

auf der Seite,da wo du den Link hier rein gesetzt hast.Wollt ich mir mal soein bewegtes Aquarium Hintergrundbild runterladen.das ich nur mit mühe und not wieder ganz weg bekommen habe:r Ich traue dieser Linkseite nicht mehr!!!:e Kann auch eine andere ähnliche Seite gewesen sein.Aber die sache da mit den Smileys usw. kommt mir bekannt vor#q #t


----------



## barta (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau wühle...das hat man oft bei selbstinstallenden bildschirmschonern... hatte ich auch schon öfters das prob....ich saug son mist auch nichtmehr...isses einfach nicht wert
trotzdem ne ganz nette sache, wenn mans an laufen bekommt und keinen wert drauf legt, es wieder vollkommen zu deinstallieren..


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

barta,dann bin ich ja doch nicht der einzigste...


----------



## barta (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

is aber schon über 6jahre her bei mir und war von dannemann


----------



## Miehzman (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

was war von dannemann?
Jetz ham glaub ich alle das "Aal im Aquarium"-Syndrom!
In der Angelwoche is jemand, der ein Aal im AQ der aus der Hand frisst!!! Na super tut meiner auch...
und in der Blinker is ein Aal namens Aladin (warum eintlich nich Aaladin?? versteh ich nich), der nur Trockenfutter frisst! Irgendwie ham die Leute, wie ich, nix zu tun und schaffen sich Aale an...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie wäre es denn zwischendurch mal mit ein paar Fotos von Euren Prachtbecken ?
Ich les hier immer mit aber muss auch mal bildlich informiert sein !


----------



## Miehzman (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hatten doch schon en paar Bilder rein gestellt! Wenn sich im Becken nix verändert, is dat doch eh imma dat gleiche!


----------



## barta (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

huhu herbert...ich hab im moment leider nen schlimmen algenbefall, sodass sich fotos nicht wirklich lohnen
aber freut mich, dass du hier auch noch mitliest


----------



## hecht 1 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

HIIIILLLLLFFFFFEEEEE!
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, ass ich ne oinselalge im becken hab! Sp kleine weisse büschel an den blatträndern!
Hat jemand nen schimmer, was man dagegen tun kann?ß? (vielleicht der Gunnar )???
Hab imm WWW nur gefunden, dass sie ziemlich hartnäckig ist, und man sie so gut wie nimmer wegkriegt!:v !
Ich brauch Hilfe!!!
Danke schonmal! 
Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie immer bei Algen:Wenig oder besser garnicht futtern , häufiger Wasserwechsel , schnellwachsene Pflanzen und jede Menge Geduld............


----------



## barta (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

pinselalge heißt eigentlich, zuviel nährstoffe und CO2-mangel...vielleicht mal ne co2-anlage baun...ich hab meine pinselalge so in griff bekommen...nu hab ich noch die andere reudige alge...hatte ja vorher ca. 3-4 verschiedene algen im becken


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> [und CO2-mangel.../QUOTE]
> Richtig , nur......................CO2 ist ja Dünger , und an den laben sich die Algen auch gern. Der gewünschte Effekt ist , das mit dem CO2 die Pflanzen gestärkt werden so das die Algen das Nachsehen haben. Aber ob das immer und überall zu 100% klappt ist nicht sicher. Will sagen , selbst wenn man alles richtig macht ist man nicht automatisch Sieger über die Algen.


----------



## barta (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das stimmt wohl...aber ich habe wenigsten nur noch eine alge im becken, statt 4^^
und diese kann ich mimm holzstab und mimm akkuschrauber kurz halten...wuchert jetzt auch nicht mehr so doll(vorher ca. 10cm am tag), seit die zusatzbeleuchtung nichtmehr mit der hauptbeleuchtung zusammen brennt...nur moins und abends ne halbe h... wie gesagt...is schon besser geworden...


----------



## hecht 1 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer bei Algen:Wenig oder besser garnicht futtern , häufiger Wasserwechsel , schnellwachsene Pflanzen und jede Menge Geduld............


 
Das heisst, ich kann noch mehr Pflanzen reintun???
Habe ich erst überlegt, dann aber sein lassen, weil ich nicht wollte, dass die auch noch befallen werden. Hab im moment so ne Pflanze (frag mich nicht nach dem namen) Die in der woche ca. 10 cm wächst. einige triebe (die ich immer abschneide und neu einpflanze) sind auch nicht befallen!

So wie ihr das beschreibt, sind die garnicht soooo schlimm?!#c 
Hab in allen möglichen Quellen gefunden, dass man die so gut wie nimmer wegkrigt, wenn man sie einmal hat!


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Hab in allen möglichen Quellen gefunden, dass man die so gut wie nimmer wegkrigt, wenn man sie einmal hat!


Dann hab ich wohl ein Ausnahme-AQ da mein Becken algenfrei ist.LOL............. Leider hab ich über 2 Jahre gebraucht bis es soweit war.


> Das heisst, ich kann noch mehr Pflanzen reintun???
> Habe ich erst überlegt, dann aber sein lassen, weil ich nicht wollte, dass die auch noch befallen werden.


Der Hauptgrund für Algen ist ein zumeist zu hohes Nährstoffangebot.Können die vorhandenen Pflanzen diese Nährstoffmenge nicht verarbeiten......kommen die Algen. Also mehr Pflanzen rein.........Der häufige Wasserwechsel dient zur Verdünnung...............Durch die Futterreduzierung wird der Nährstoffeintrag gesenkt. Ist dann noch das Filtervolumen (nicht die Durchflussmenge) groß genug , hat man gute Aussichten der Algenplage Herr zu werden. Allerdings nicht innerhalb einer Woche. Rechne lieber in Monaten. 
Bei meiner ersten Algenplage ..... schwarze Trauerränder an allen Pflanzen , hat das fast 5 Monate gedauert bis ich die Lage im Griff hatte..... Nach einer 3 wöchigen Überfütterungsaktion ( Urlaubsvertretung) war das AQ mit Pinselalgen zugewuchert...........auch wieder fast ein halbes Jahr damit rum geärgert....................PO4-belastetes Futter brachte wunderschöne Fadenalgen zur Explosion....2/3 der Planzen erstickten jämmerlich...und wieder gingen Monate ins Land................ Das einzig gute daran war , das ich mich intensiv damit beschäfftigen mußte. Allein aus der Not heraus habe ich mir so Wissen angeeignet.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe für meinen Gartenteich eine UV-Lampe ( 11 Watt ) im Filter. Gibt es sowas nicht für das Aquarium ?


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das UV-Licht soll die Keime abtöten. Davon lassen sich die Algen leider nicht beeindrucken. Aber.............es gibt auch Leute die haben damit eine Wasserblüte im AQ erfolgreich bekämpft.Das UV-Licht soll sich dabei auf die Spooren negativ auswirken.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mmmmh ; mir hat man erzählt, dass UV-Licht die einzigste Möglichkeit ist, die Algen ohne Schädigung der Pflanzen oder Fische zu bekämpfen.
Im Teich jedenfalls habe ich festgestellt, dass durch die UV-Betrahlung die Algen zwar nicht weg bleiben; jedoch zu einem Klumpen werden, der sich leicht entfernen lässt. 
Ohne UV ist der Teich ab April völlig zugealgt.


----------



## hecht 1 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So! Hab im Teich sone pflanze gefunden, hab aber leider keine Ahnung, was das für eine ist, und ob die fürs AQ geeignet ist. Sie wächst rasend schnell bildet auch irgendwie wurzelähnliche dinger schwimmt aber auch.Und wächst so ca. 15 cm die woche. hab Hat irgendjamand das ding schonmal gesehen und kennt sich damit aus????

Danke schonmal! Grucß hecht 1

http://img417.*ih.us/img417/7743/pic00015lg.th.jpg

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/3082/pic00029uu.jpg


----------



## Steffen90 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sieht aus wie Hornkraut!


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hornkraut , Wassernixe ,Haarnixe...............sowas in der Art wird es sein, Ist was für "kältere"AQ. Bei nicht optimalen Bedingungen wird das ganzschnell unansehnlich braun. Aber Vorsicht , es verbergen sich sehr gerne ungebetene Untermieter da drinn. Also Herkunft beachten und genau untersuchen. Als schnellwachene Pflanze aber gut fürs Algenproblem geeignet.

@Hakengröße1,
Bevor ich dich jetzt bombadiere (LOL ), was für Algen waren das in deinen Teich? Beschreibe bitte genau ...........Ich hab da so eine Vermutung.
 Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund.............Wenn de Zeit hast , ergoogle dir mal die Wirkungsweise einer UV-Lampe.


----------



## barta (3. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

da hat der gunnar mal wieder recht...selbige habe ich auch im becken...gedeiht aber nicht so gut, wie die wasserpest...musste se noch nie beschneiden...die wasserpest hingegen schon des öfteren


----------



## Miehzman (4. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mit wasa fütterst du im Teich, Hakengrösse 1??


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Leute habe da mal ne frage. Ich wollte mir eventuell nochmal irgendwann ein Aquarium mit tropischen Barschen zulegen. Das Becken sollte etwa 200liter haben. Was meint ihr würde sowas mit allem drumm und drann kosten? Ich weiß es gehört nicht in dieses Thema aber ich wollte halt kein neues aufmachen und da sich hier schon Spezialisten befinden.... . Es ist zu beachten dass wir schon ein 80liter becken stehen haben und somit habe ich einige Erfahrung was Aquaristik angeht.


----------



## barta (8. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

der gunnar hatte doch schonmal ne pi mal daumen formel für kosten geposted... musse mal en paar dinger zurückblättern champ...

ich hab gestern meinen unterwasser urwald kahl geschnitten... danach hab ichs bereut...sieht wieder richtig leer aus...aber die pest war schon über nen meter lang und das becken is ja nur 50 hoch^^
sah zwar goil aus, aber die pflanzenteile, die auf der oberfläche lagen, sind voller algen gewesen...deswegen hab ich se nu abgeschnitten und lager die nu im eimer....in der hoffnung, die alge stirbt ab...dann wasche ich die plaants und wollte neue stecklinge setzen... 
wasserwechsel sind hier ja nun RICHTIG anstrengend....ich hab nen rech diggen schlauch zum wasser ablassen...da is ma richtig fufu drauf...das becken ist damit in 2min mehr als halb leer
aaaaber...wer stichlinge pflegt, weiß, dass diese vor fast nichts angst haben und neugieriger sind, als jede katze... also muss man HÖLLISCH aufpassen und die stichlinge immer vertreiben...dies gelingt jedoch nur für sekunden... hatte gerade den selbstgebauten aufsatz(aus ner nylonstrumpfhose) auf dem schlauchende, da saß auch schon das männchen im schlauch im nylon... dummes vieh!!! habs echt nicht gesehen, wies angeschwommen kam! naja...mit nylon aussm schaluch gezupft...nu hat das maännchen aber arge abschürfungen der schleimhaut...wenn da mal nicht der nächste pilz vorprogrammiert ist
denn den anderen pilz bin ich so losgeworden...hatte zwar einen verlust, aber ich denke auch, dass war der überträger...ich glaube, das weibchen konnte den laich nicht loswerden und hat deshalb pilz bekommen...die anderen bilden diesen scheinbar zurück, da sie schlanker werden...
ich mach gleich mal nen bild vom aq, wenns licht um 12 an ist...


----------



## barta (9. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin kommen die bilder...versprochen...hab im mom en bisken viel um die ohren


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so...hier die bilder in ANGEPASSTER größe!!!



























seeehr leer


----------



## sammycr65 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schöne Bilders, Onkel Barta! #6 

Kannst Deine Scheibe ma putzen (duck):m !

Samma, die Bläschen auf den Pflänzchen is das von Deinem 
Ausströmer oder Sauerstoff von der Co2-Anlage? ;+ 

tu ich mich fragen tun

der Sammy


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

weder noch...das ist der sauerstoff, der von den pflanzen selber produziert wird...als ich die abgeschnitten hab, waren abends überall weiße schnurähnliche dinger im wasser...nach näherem betrachten sah ich dann, dass das luftbläschen waren, die so dicht nachoben gestiegen sind, dass ich dachte, wär wieder irgend ne alge:q
die scheibe vorne wird nur geputzt...die links ab und an...


----------



## sammycr65 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Okay, das meinte ich eigendlich auch!

Habe mich ein wenig mißverständlich ausgedrückt!

Co2 in the Wasser - Pflanzen happa happa - fotosythesier - fotosythesier
Großer Pflanzenrülpser - Sauerstoff im Wasser drin!

Cool, gelingt mir eher selten; meine Beleuchtung ist wohl zu schwach!

der Sammy


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

asoooo...dann sach das doch auch so:q:q:q
ich hab meine beleuchtung wieder reduziert, wegen der algenbildung... die zusatz macht jetzt nur sonnenaufgang, bzw untergang...is sonst aus... meine beleuchtung ist aber nicht besonders stark sammy^^ 2*30watt...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schönes Aquarium und schöne Fotos barta#6 

Habe nicht alles durchgelesen im Thema, kam vieleicht schon mal?
Was frisst Dein Kaulbarsch für`n Futter, hatte auch mal welche in meinem Teich, fraßen aber nur Regenwürmer, also Lebendfutter, war nix zu machen mit Pallets und Flocken.


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo andreas aus meiner wahlheimat:q ich find das becken im mom garnicht so schön...aber das kommt hoffentlich bald wieder
meine barsche fütter ich mit gebrühten bachflohkrebsen(gammarus) und die ziehen sich auch immer en guten teil von den roten mückenlarven(beides frostfutter) weg, wenn ich die bärblinge und stichlinge damit fütter lebendfutter, selten würmer(zerschnitten) und maden(zerdrückt) weil halt extreeem viel eiweiß ins wasser gelangt... lieber lebende artemia oder weiße mückenlarven...hat sich alles im becken drauf gestürtzt, als sei es die letzte mahlzeit:q


nochmal ne frage an alle:
ich hab gerade entdeckt, dass ich winzig kleine weiße würmchen anner scheibe im AQ hab...kaum zu sehen, so klein...bewegen sich aber, wie ich eindeutig an den kratzern in der scheibe sehen kann... jemand ne ahnung, was das sein könnte???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Falls Deine Stichlinge Nachwuchs bekommen, werden die Kaulbarsche wohl kurzen Prozess mit denen machen, oder|kopfkrat


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...zumindest werden sie es versuchen...die stichlinge haben das mit dem verteidigen aber voll drauf...selbst die kleinen stichlinge, die ich mitgebracht habe, jagen die barsche, statt umgekehrt:q
aber zum laichen hab ich se zufrüh geholt, hab ich festgestellt...jetzt wär die perfekte zeit...aber ich hab mich an miene raker schon zu sehr gewöhnt, als das ich se jetzt aussetz und mir laichbereite(die sind jetzt richtig bronzefarbend, hab ich gesehen) einsetze...wenn jemand en haustier sucht, was richtig zahm wird und en größeres AQ hat, was er kühl aufstellen kann, kann ich nur diese kleinen, sehr neugierigen, possierlichen tierchen empfehlen wenn meine den sommer gut überstehen(wegen der temp...ab 22-24° sterben die tiere wohl, hab ich gelesen), werd ich se kalt überwintern, für brut im frühling


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi barta,
das sind Planarien an deiner Aquascheibe.
Die hatte ich auch oft damals drin im Becken.am schlimmsten ist es morgens und abends,wenn das Aquariumlicht noch aus ist.Dann kommen die auch mal etwas höher die Scheibe "gekrochen" musst mal beobachten...

http://www.welse.net/SEITEN/planarie.htm


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier Barta haste nochwas zum lesen..................
http://www.wirbellose.de/planarien/


----------



## barta (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke euch beiden...
bin ich eigentlich ein magnet für ********??? wenn das bei mir auch so ausarten sollte, schlag ichs mimm hammer klein...langsam echt keine lust mehr, so schön es auch ist...


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> bin ich eigentlich ein magnet für ********???


Den Gedanken hatt ich auch.Was manche ein Aquarianerleben lang nicht schaffen , ziehst du dir innerhalb weniger Monate rein.Da gehört schon ne Menge Geduld dazu nicht aufzugeben. Wenn du das weiter durchhältst , zieh ich virtuellen Hut vor dir. Ehrlich!!!!


----------



## hecht 1 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Den Gedanken hatt ich auch.Was manche ein Aquarianerleben lang nicht schaffen , ziehst du dir innerhalb weniger Monate rein.Da gehört schon ne Menge Geduld dazu nicht aufzugeben. Wenn du das weiter durchhältst , zieh ich virtuellen Hut vor dir. Ehrlich!!!!


 
Siehste barta: durchalten ist angesagt#6 

Du schaffst das schon!!! #6


----------



## barta (11. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jau...ich werd gleich wenns licht angeht direkt mal gucken gehen, wie viele heute da sind...aber wie gesagt...sind extrem winzig...kleiner als ein gewittertierchen, aber selbe form und weiß...


----------



## barta (11. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sind nicht halb so groß wie gewittertierchen...wenn man GAAAANZ genau hinschaut, sieht man sie nur... aber ich denke mal, das waren die weißen pünktchen auf den fischen, die ich anfangs für pilz oder pünktchenkrankheit gehalten hab... vielleicht hat sich ja auch an den "bohrstellen", von den mistviehchern pilz gebildet...


----------



## barta (14. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mal mwieder nen bericht abgeben...eigentlich recht ereignislose zeit gewesen...die planarien werden NICHT mehr, und wachsen irgendwie auch nicht... ich fütter nur noch alle 3 tage, 2 blöcke frost(ausgewaschen)...bin gestern von irgendwas in den finger "gebissen" worden, beim füttern:q ich hab mich vielleicht erschrocken... den finger aussm AQ gerissen...musste danach laut über mich selber lachen:q:q:q hab nur kleine zähnchen gemerkt, nix gesehen...haben blaubandbärblinge zähne? weil war auch en roter fleck danach am finger...glaube, mich hat en bärbling "angesaugt":q die zerkleinern durch ihr ruckartiges saugen sogar gebrühte gammarus, die viel zu groß für die sind
die mitgebrachten und besetzten gammarus vom forellenangeln hab ich nun auch wiederentdeckt...die verkriechen sich unter der höhle...ja, unter, nicht in der höhle
die wühlen sich zwischen holz und kies...kann man mit der lampe von hinten reinleuten und relativ gut erkennen, fürn foto wirds jedoch nicht reichen... innem aufgeräumten becken geht eben nix verloren:q
hab auch, seit der aussonderung des einen stichlingweibchens, kein pilz mehr im becken gehabt
allerdigs sehen meine wasserpflanzen aus, als würden sie absterben... werden die vielleicht von den algenresten erstickt???


----------



## Sauropodus (14. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo! Ein Kaltwasseraqurium ist gar nicht so einfach wenn man viel Freude daran haben möchte. Denn im Sommer muss man es Kühlen was sich hervorragend eignet sind Schlei Aal Bitterling und Stichling. Schlei passt sich der Aquariumgrösse an und kann sehr alt werden. Ich habe selbst Kaltwasseraquarien gehabt. Ich würde aber im Internet mal unter Kaltwasseraqaurien nachschauen dort gibt es viel Intressantes darüber!
Viele Grüsse sauropodus!


----------



## barta (14. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das ist alles schon im vorfeld geschehen trotzdem danke
die schleie ist am boden gestorben(zu spitz)...das kühlen wird auch nicht so problematisch, hoff ich...hab ja brunnenwasser...zur not mach ich alle 2tage en tww, bis die temp wieder ok ist...


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich hab meine Köderfische in meinem teich.Muss nurboch ne kleine angel reinhalten, muss aber aufpassen, dass ich keinen Goldfischangel!!!!!!! bis denne


----------



## Sofa (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi, `bin neu hier und habe auch ein Aq mit einheimischen fisch(en bzw. ist nur einer `drin. Ich wollt es n´bischen aufpeppen und hab` mir überlegt es mit Uferpflanzen und mit (wasser-,,resestenten") Gras zu gestalten. Natürlich sollen auch normale einheimische Wasserpflanzen mit dabei sein. Es soll eine überschwemmte Wiese darstellen, nur nicht so extrem (d.h. nur`n bischen Gras). Die eigentliche Frage: Geht das mit dem Gras `klar`, oder würde es irgendwann eingehen/verrotten/vergammeln dann stinken ??? Hat vielleicht einer Erfahrung damit oder sollte ich es lieber lassen??? Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen! Sofa


----------



## Steffen90 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, `bin neu hier und habe auch ein Aq mit einheimischen fisch(en bzw. ist nur einer `drin. Ich wollt es n´bischen aufpeppen und hab` mir überlegt es mit Uferpflanzen und mit (wasser-,,resestenten") Gras zu gestalten. Natürlich sollen auch normale einheimische Wasserpflanzen mit dabei sein. Es soll eine überschwemmte Wiese darstellen, nur nicht so extrem (d.h. nur`n bischen Gras). Die eigentliche Frage: Geht das mit dem Gras `klar`, oder würde es irgendwann eingehen/verrotten/vergammeln dann stinken ??? Hat vielleicht einer Erfahrung damit oder sollte ich es lieber lassen??? Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen! Sofa


 Das fängt nach na Zeit gaaanz kräftig an zu sinken, wenn es abgestorben is und zersetzt wird!! tu doch einfach ma ne nen Büschel Gras in einen Behälter mit ca. 3Litern Wasser und lass ihn ca. einen Monalt stehen. Dann weißt du wie schön das riecht!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Geht das mit dem Gras `klar`, oder würde es irgendwann eingehen/verrotten/vergammeln dann stinken


Sagt dir der Begriff : Jauche was??


----------



## Sofa (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Selbstverständlich kenne ich Jauche, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht das es (das Gras) sich in soetwas auch in klaren und (recht) sauberen Wasser bildet
|kopfkrat. Wenn das nich`funktionopeln würde, würde ich es auch weglassen, damit das Wasser nich`,,verjaucht``#d! Aber die Uferpflanzen würden doch nich`eingehen oder? Oder doch? Also ich glaub nich`, denn diese könnten doch auch mit weniger Erde---dafür mehr Wasser leben #t! So genau weiß ich das nich ~ aber desshalb frag ich ja! Natürlich soll das jetzt nich`heißen, dass ich mich NICHT mit Fischen auskenne. Ganz im Gegenteil(soll jetzt kein Angeben sein) Sofa


----------



## Sofa (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach ja, danke Steffen90. Hatte halt nur nich` gedacht dass auch lebendes Gras mit Wurzeln stinken würde#d.


----------



## Miehzman (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Also ich glaub nich`, denn diese könnten doch auch mit weniger Erde---dafür mehr Wasser leben #t!


1. irgendwie irritieren mich deine Satzzeichen
2. Du willst ERDE als Grund nehmen??? Also ich fasse das so auf, dass du Erde nehmen willst... Dann steht dein AQ nämlich nich lange...
Ufer- bzw. Sumpfpflanzen sind ja Pflanzen, die im Flachwasser leben. Ne überschwämmte Wiese ist ja nich dazu da überschwemmt zu sein! (ich hab das Gefühl, dass mir niemand folgen kan... ) Soll zumindest heißen, dass Gras keine Wasserpflanze is!


----------



## hecht 1 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Barta was ist eigentlich aus deinem vorhaben geworden, mal das abtau wasser von den Zuckis zu testen???|kopfkrat |supergri 
Gruß hecht 1


----------



## Miehzman (25. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich glaube nix...


----------



## Sofa (25. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das mit den Satzzeichen kapier ich nich, was du da meinst, aber ich hab so`n
Buch über Aquaristick und da steht drin, dass man auch ein bischen Erde drunter mischen kann bzw. oder auch nur als dünne Oberschicht verwenden kann. Ich hab mir das nochmal überlegt und werde jetzt doch, ich sag mal ein ,,normales Becken" anfertigen. Sofa


----------



## hecht 1 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Satzzeichen kapier ich nich, was du da meinst, ...


 
Ich schon!|supergri :



> nich`eingehen





> Hi, `bin





> nich`,,verjaucht``


 

:m :m :m


----------



## shittakind (25. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich habn aq wo der boden nur aus teicherde besteht (ca. 15cm hoch). der ganze pot is voll mit wasserpflanzen die so ähnlich aussehen wie gras  (tatsächlich diverse verschiedene, wie "zwergschilf" usw.), sie wachsen auch über die wasseroberfläche. das ganze funktioniert ohne filter, heizung, künstliches licht. hab das aquarium einfach in die fensterbank gestellt, mit erde befüllt, bepflanzt, mit wasser befüllt, und es läuft. schon seit 3 jahren, keine probleme, kein wasserwechsel, nur ab und zu wasser nachkippen! hab allerdings nur guppies drin, die ja in natura in kanälen leben, die wasserqualität ist aber sehr gut!


----------



## Miehzman (25. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Teicherde würd ich zwar auch nich nehmen, aba is das für micgh n Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!(Also Teicherde und normale Erde ausm Garten...)
@Hecht 1
Na wenigstens du


----------



## hecht 1 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				shittakind schrieb:
			
		

> ich habn aq wo der boden nur aus teicherde besteht (ca. 15cm hoch). der ganze pot is voll mit wasserpflanzen die so ähnlich aussehen wie gras  (tatsächlich diverse verschiedene, wie "zwergschilf" usw.), sie wachsen auch über die wasseroberfläche. das ganze funktioniert ohne filter, heizung, künstliches licht. hab das aquarium einfach in die fensterbank gestellt, mit erde befüllt, bepflanzt, mit wasser befüllt, und es läuft. schon seit 3 jahren, keine probleme, kein wasserwechsel, nur ab und zu wasser nachkippen! hab allerdings nur guppies drin, die ja in natura in kanälen leben, die wasserqualität ist aber sehr gut!


 
Kein wasserwechsel, dafür aber wasser nachkippen; und keine probleme???|kopfkrat 

Hört sich merkwürdig an! Auch guppies ohne heizung! sie leben zwar teilweise in deutschland, aber nur in kanälen wo zB. verbrauchtes kühlwasser von kraftwerken reinläuft!

Gruß hecht 1


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (27. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein wasserwechsel, dafür aber wasser nachkippen; und keine probleme???|kopfkrat
> 
> Hört sich merkwürdig an! Auch guppies ohne heizung! sie leben zwar teilweise in deutschland, aber nur in kanälen wo zB. verbrauchtes kühlwasser von kraftwerken reinläuft!
> 
> Gruß hecht 1


Wasser verdunstet, Schadstoffe wie Nitrit, Nitrat etc. aber nicht...also ist ein Wasserwechsel eigentlich Pflicht!!!
Auch mechanische und biologische Filterung schaden den Fischen nicht...
Mein erstes Becken (war so 5-6Jahre alt) bestand aus einer Guppy-Wildform, ohne Heizung etc. und auch diese haben es überlebt und sich vermehrt...sowas sollte aber nicht anstrebenswert sein...|kopfkrat


Was mich eigentlich interresiert...
Da ich auch schon 1-2 Aquarien mit Barschen, Gründlingen, Elritzen, Moderlieschen etc. hatte...und mich schon seit längerem Frage ob ich nicht wieder ein derartiges Becken aufstellen sollte...würde ich gerne wissen wer von euch ein Salmonidenbecken hat und in welcher Größe???
Habe wie gesagt mit dem Gedanken gespielt...nur bin ich mir von der Statik her hier nicht sicher, ausserdem ist der Hausflur eng....:c

Sorry, hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen...nur falls schon was darüber  gepostet wurde...

Bin für jegliche Erfahrungen dankbar...


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Kein wasserwechsel, dafür aber wasser nachkippen; und keine probleme???|kopfkrat
> 
> Wasser verdunstet, Schadstoffe wie Nitrit, Nitrat etc. aber nicht...also ist ein Wasserwechsel eigentlich Pflicht!!!


Jetzt sind wir bei den sogenannten Altwasserbecken angekommen.Kein Wasserwechsel , nur das was verdunstet wird nach gefüllt. Bedingung: eingefahrenes stabieles AQ , guter Filter , viele Pflanzen und moderater Besatz. Das funktioniert prima. Das dumme ist nur. Wenn man so ein Aq absichtlich "herstellen" will , gehts meistens in die Hose. Sogenannte Gammelbecken erweisen sich mit einmal als Glücksgriff. Obwohl man nichts gemacht hat laufen diese Aq wunderbar. Mit Wasserwerten wovon andere träumen. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht (lol) Aber es funzt.


----------



## shittakind (27. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bemerkung: In einem See wechselt auch niemand das Wasser. 

Es kommt halt, wie bereits von festgestellt wurde, auf die richtige Kombination der Lebewesen an, es geht um das Gleichgewicht. Ich denke bei 50kg biomasse, wovon max. 5g Fisch ist, einem Bakterienrasen mit mehreren Fussbalfeldern Oberfläche, diverse Wasserpflanzen; meine Fische brauchen keinen Filter, sie lebenen in einem!

Vor allem Interessant: Null Pflege, 100% Zeit zum fischen gehen  (ja ich weiss, 15minuten im Monat reichen um ein AQ zu flegen)

Aso, nochn kleiner Tip: Bei mir steht das Wasser nur etwa 5-20cm über dem Teicherdeboden, so ensteht ein günstiges Volumen/Kontaktoberfläche verhältnis für optimalen Gasaustausch im stehenden Gewässer!


----------



## hecht 1 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Bla-bla-blubb schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser verdunstet, Schadstoffe wie Nitrit, Nitrat etc. aber nicht...also ist ein Wasserwechsel eigentlich Pflicht!!!
> Auch mechanische und biologische Filterung schaden den Fischen nicht...
> Mein erstes Becken (war so 5-6Jahre alt) bestand aus einer Guppy-Wildform, ohne Heizung etc. und auch diese haben es überlebt und sich vermehrt...sowas sollte aber nicht anstrebenswert sein...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

das wird sch3wer, weil du ja ne richtig ordentliche menge sauerstoff reinbringen musst. außerdem brauchen salmoniden ordentlcih viel schwimmraum. unter 500l würd ich da nicht anfangen! Ist halt meiner meinung nach n ordentliches grossprojekt!


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (28. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Temperatur krieg ich schon hin...(Frosta), en dicker Aussenfilter und en Powerhead mit Diffusor sollten eigentlich auch für sauberes sauerstoffreiches Wasser sorgen...
Nur dachte ich so an ein 600l Becken...erscheint mir persönlich en bischen klein...aber mehr wird schwierig.
Wollte die Fische weder wenden, noch verbutten lassen...#c
Nur hochziehen...naja...|kopfkrat
Wäre ganz interresant etwas von jemadnem zu hören der schon ein Salmonidenbecken hat...#h


----------



## Sofa (28. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach so die (`) Zeichen!!!|licht Na ja egal werd sie jetzt weglassen. Kann ich auch die Wasserpflanzen aus Ikea nehmen ( ich denke jeder kennt die ), denn die sind eigentlich für die Floristik/zur Deko gedacht?


----------



## Miehzman (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich kenn die nich aba ich denke dass es keine echten sind, würd ich dann nich nehmen! Bringen dann ja nix!

Salmonidenbecken war schon imma n Traum von mir! 1 5cm Bachforelle 1 Regenbogenforelle gleiche größe und dann noch 2 Barsche auch so groß...
Naja das wird beoi mir wohl erstmal nix. Mein Grund: Wo krieg ich den Besatz her?? Forellenzucht mit Bachforellen ham wir nich inna Nähe und wenn ich die Fische ewig transportieren muss is das auch dumm! Wo kriegst du denn die Fische her??


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zu den Pflanzen, bei etlichen Aquarianern gedeihen die wohl ganz gut...
Hab allerdings keine Ahnung welche Arten dort angeboten werden.#c

@Miehzman
Woher ich den Besatz kriegen würde habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...|kopfkrat
Ist halt so ne Sache, auch bei der Menge...
Würde auch weiter fahren...Styroporkiste evtl. kleine Kühlung, reiner Sauerstoff mit in den Beutel oder im geräumigen Eimer mit ner Membrampumpe ausgestattet sollte das ohne weiteres gehen.
Naja, aber ich stecke ja noch in der Planung.
Hab jetzt erstmal en Becken ins Auge gefasst...650l...aber ich denke das zieht sich alles noch ne Weile, zumal ich auch demnächst en größeres Terrarium bauen muss.

Wie groß ist denn dein Becken?
650l ist mir eigentlich zu klein...aber mehr geht definitiv nicht...:c


----------



## Sugar (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				shittakind schrieb:
			
		

> Bemerkung: In einem See wechselt auch niemand das Wasser.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Woher ich den Besatz kriegen würde habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...|kopfkrat

Hallo,

schau doch mal in z.b. der Fisch und Fang Zeitschrift dort stehen eigentlich immer Fischzüchter unter PLZ geordnet die Satzfische anbieten.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Miehzman (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> schau doch mal in z.b. der Fisch und Fang Zeitschrift dort stehen eigentlich immer Fischzüchter unter PLZ geordnet die Satzfische anbieten.


Leider sind die NICHT alle mit PLZ versehen... Mein Becken hat 160l, bei mehr würde glaub ich mein Holzboden einkrachen  Wenn die Fische allerdings die 10cm Marke erreicht hätten würd ich unserm (meinem HAHAHA) Vereinsbach zugute kommen!


----------



## shittakind (1. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sugar schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so nicht ganz richtig durch Verdunstung und Niederschlag bzw
> Ein und Abfluß und jährliche Wettereinflüße ist ein ständiger Wasserwechsel gegeben.
> 
> Gruß Enrico


 
Das hab ich natürlich auch! Abgesehen vom Abfluß eben, ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, dass dieser in einigen Seen fehlt.

Sollte nur ne Anregung sein mal zu versuchen eine moderate Besatzdichte zu finden, und auch einen Blick auf die kleinst-Lebewesen lenken! Aber das wissen Angler ja eh!


----------



## Trout03 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber was ist wenn ich Köderfische nicht in einem Aquarium, sondern z.B in einer großen Regentonne hältern will. Ich brauche die Fische nur, damit ich vor dem Angeln nicht nochmal Stippen muss. Oder gibt es ähnliche, billige, gebrauchbare gehälter?? W

Wie sieht es mit der Bodenbeschaffung (Sand, Kies, Pfalnzen etc.) aus??

Und wieviel und wie oft und WAS (z.B Mückenlarven, Trockenfutter??) muss ich Füttern??

An Fische möchte ich gerne hältern: Rotaugen, Rotfedern, kleine Brassen, kleine Barsche vllt. einen Aal, den aber ehr als "Mitbewohner".

Würde mich über antworten Freuen


----------



## Gunnar. (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

Zum reinen Köderfische hältern reicht ne baumarktübliche Regentonne. Ein kühler , schattiger Standort und ne kleine Umwälz -bzw Sauerstoffpumpe reichen aus. Füttern brauchst du nicht. Im Wasser werden sich bald Kleinstlebewesen ansiedeln , das reicht. Zumal ja der Besatz ja immer wechselt und die Fische ja nicht über einen laaaaaaangen Zeitraum sich dort aufhalten. Alle paar Wochen einwenig Wasserwechseln verbessert noch die Sache.


----------



## Trout03 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also, wird keine


----------



## Gunnar. (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Also, wird keine


 
???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miehzman (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hä?? Versteh ich nich


----------



## Trout03 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Oh, sorry, ich hab das eigentlich geändert.

Meine Frage war, ob ich jetzt wirklich kéine Bodenbeschaffenheiten brauche, z.B für das Wohlhaben der Fische (Pflanzen- Schutz). ?


----------



## Gunnar. (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Du willst Köderfische hältern. Also werden die Fische ja immer nur nekurze Zeit "zwischengeparkt". Du kannst gerne den Mehraufwand betreiben. Nötig ist das für diesen Fall nicht.


----------



## Trout03 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich würde aber gerne etwas mehr Aufwand Betreiben. Wie gesagt vllt. will ich einen kleinen Aal "hältern" oä.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ähmm,,,,,,Aal......... ja gut. Wenn du den Fisch sehen willst , sollte es dann auch ein "richtiges" AQ sein. Aber aufpassen. Du mußt alles 100%ig abdichten. Schon viele Aale sind aus nem AQ "verschwunden" und waren später als "Dörrfisch" wieder da.


----------



## Miehzman (4. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meiner hat das "verschwinden" schon lange aufgegeben! 2 mal issa rausgesprungen und einmal hat ers noch versucht (erfolglos) und seitdem is der nie wieder rausgesprungen! YIIIPPIIHHH!!


----------



## Sofa (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ihr wollt euch immer Aale anschaffen bzw. habt schon einen, mit was füttert ihr den denn? Nur mit Würmern? ...             ... Ach ja, wie groß sind eure Aale? 
Sofa


----------



## Miehzman (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich dachte schon das Ende des Themas wäre nah!...
Egal meiner war bei der letzten Messung (is n bissl her) 23cm. Ich fütter den mit Würmern, Maden und Mückenlarven.


----------



## Sofa (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach ja, auf die Maden binn ich gar nich gekommen!!! Außerdem wollte ich mir einen kleinen Flusskrebs (oder zwei) ins AQ holen, da ich den örtlichen Fischer kenne (na ja eher mein Vater) und der öfter welche als Beifang fängt. Aber weiß halt nich was ich beachten muss (z.B. schnappt der dann auch nach kleinen Fischen usw.). Hatte bis jetzt nur Fische. Vielleicht habt ihr schon welche und habt auch Erfahrung mit Flusskrebsen? Wenn ja, dann könnt ihr mir sicher weiter helfen. Sofa


----------



## Steffen90 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

der Flusskrebs schneidet die Pflanzen ab und geht auch nachts auf Fischfang.
je nach Größe des Krebses sind dies Fische bis 15cmlängewenn deine Fische größer sind und du keine Pflanzen im Aqarium hast dürfte das kein Problem sein einen zu halten.


----------



## Miehzman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja ich hab Ehrfahrung und, sorry aber ich muss Steffen total unrecht geben! Bei mir ham die Krebse (hatte 2) nich eine Pflanze angerührt! Die ham Mückenlarven gefressen. Und mit den Fischen ham die erst zu tun gehabt, als die (die Krebse) sich gehäutet haben. Denn die Fische haben die Krebse beide aufgefressen...


----------



## Steffen90 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Miehzman: wie groß waren deine Krebse??

kleine Krebse (max. 4cm) kann man im Aqarium halten. nur wenn sie größer werden schneiden sie sogar Plastikpflanzen ab und gehen wie ich schon gesagt hab auch an die Fische!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn genug Futter vorhanden ist,dürfte deinen Pflanzen nichts passieren.Das die aus langeweile Plastikpflanzen "abschneiden" kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.#d 
Nicht mal meine Wollhandkrabbe hatte das gemacht.Nimm doch erstmal einen Krebs.Die sind ausserhalb der Paarungszeit Einzelgänger und verteidigen ihr Revier,gegenüber artgenossen und eindringlingen....


----------



## Steffen90 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn genug Futter vorhanden ist,dürfte deinen Pflanzen nichts passieren.Das die aus langeweile Plastikpflanzen "abschneiden" kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.#d


das die, wenn genug Futter da ist keine Pflanzen abschneiden dachte ich auch erst!!#q  leider ist das aber bei mir passiert!! kann auch sein das mein Krebs eine besondere Vorliebe hatte Pflanzen abzuschneiden oder einfach ne Ausnahme war!


----------



## tamandua (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Krbese ''säubern'' ab einer bestimmten Größe ihre Umgebung,auch von unliebsamen Pflanzen. Das kannst du nicht verhindern. 
Wenn du dir Krebse halten möchtest,musst du entweder ein wirklich sehr großes Becken haben oder aber ein separates Aquarium einrichten. In den Standardbecken hat man in Verbindung mit dem Wunsch nach einem möglichst sehenswerten Aquarium mit Fischbesatz und Bepflanzung eher keine Freude an Krebsen. Was nicht heißen sollte,sie nicht zu halten! Wie gesagt,ein separates Becken für Krebse hat durchaus so seine Reize und ist für Betrachter äußerst interessant. Da würde ich dann aber vllt doch auch eher zu einem exotischen Vertreter raten.
Interessant und recht einfach zu halten ist zum Beispiel der australische Yabbie. Imposant im Erscheinungsbild,hübsch in der Färbung und genügsam in der Pflege. Er braucht allerdings ein nicht ganz kleins Becken


----------



## Miehzman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Es geht ja immernoch um einheimische Tiere


----------



## Sofa (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja immernoch um einheimische Tiere


 
Finde ich auch! Ich weiß, soll ja nur n Tipp sein, aber mir jetzt extra nen exotischen Krebs kaufen (den ich vielleicht nicht lange habe)?? Versuche die kleinsten Flusskrebse zu bekommen. Und dann gucke ich was passiert... 
...und im schlimmsten Fall lasse ich sie wieder frei. Sofa


----------



## MiamiJoe (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

aal und wels im aquarium könnt ihr auch gut mit hackfleisch als kleine kügelchen geformt(davon aber nicht zuviel) leberle bzw putenfleisch in kleinen stücken als alternative zu tauwurm und co füttern.


----------



## Miehzman (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die gehen sogar auf Katzenfutter (das nasse)


----------



## Miehzman (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hab jetz seit kurzem solche komischen algen! Die sehn n bisslm so aus wie ne grüne folie!!^^ außetrdem wachsen die auch im sand! Kann jemand helfen??


----------



## Global Playboy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meine Überlegungen ein Kaltwasseraquarium einzurichten stecken zwar noch in der Anfangsphase aber Angesichts der Schwierigkeiten die sich da bieten und dem gegenüber meine leider sehr geringe Freizeit, lasse ich es lieber bleiben.
Habe aber mal, da war ich 14 oder so, einen Barsch und ein paar Stichlinge in einem Aquarium gehalten. Nur kurzfristig weil mir der Barsch die Stichlinge alles aufgefressen hat und dann ganz alleine war. Dann hab ich ihn ausgesetzt.
Naja, jetzt kommen einfach Warmwasserfische darein, da gibts ja auch schöne. Ausserdem kenn ich mich da wenigstens aus und mach nichts falsch.


----------



## tamandua (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetz seit kurzem solche komischen algen! Die sehn n bisslm so aus wie ne grüne folie!!^^ außetrdem wachsen die auch im sand! Kann jemand helfen??



Da helfen wohl nur Schnecken. Die kannst du aus jedem Gartenteich klauben und einsetzen, nach ein paar Tagen ist das Aquarium wieder blitzeblank und die Schnecken können zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Miehzman (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

auch auf sand? also gfressen die die algen auch vom sand? och weiß ja dass die algen fressen, aba nur von glatten, festen poberflächen


----------



## tamandua (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also bei uns haben sie die Algen auch vom Sand genascht,ja. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, um welche Art es sich da handelte. Nur Apfelschnecken sollten es nicht sein, die knabbern die Pflanzen an.


----------



## Miehzman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Apfelschnecken sagst du?? Noch nie gehört! Ich kenne nur, ich glaub die heißen Posthornschnecken. Ich kenne auch andere Arten, aber weiß den Namen nich. Apfelschnecken hatten wir glaub ich nich im Teich


----------



## tamandua (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Apfelschnecken sind auch tropische Tiere, die dürften einen Aufenthalt im teich nicht sonderlich lange überstehen Im Aquarium mit gemäßigten Temperaturen halten sie sich aber recht gut.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo, ja meine haben es im "kaltwasser"-aquarium auch gut ausgehalten.Ich hatte 4 Stück drin.
1x Apfelschnecke(tropisch)
1x Rennschnecke(tropisch)
2xSchnecken die mir als Teichschnecken verkauft wurden(einheimisch)

Meine haben aber keine (oder vll. kaum) Pflanzen angefressen.
mfg Raphael.
PS:Hatte auch Teichmuscheln im Aquarium,die mittlerweile in den Teich meiner Mutter eingezogen sind.


----------



## Miehzman (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja meine Teichmuschel is vor kurzem nach ca. 6Monaten eingegangen, obwohl mir gesagt wurde, Teichmuscheln überleben es nich lange im AQ


----------



## Miehzman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Ich hab jetz endlich ne kleine Bachforelle im AQ


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Oha. Da hast du dir aber was zugemutet. Welche Bedingungen hast du denn geschaffen, um die dauerhafte Pflege zu ermöglichen?


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> um die dauerhafte Pflege zu ermöglichen?


 
Keine, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt eine Forelle artgerecht in einem AQ zu pflegen.


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Keine, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt eine Forelle artgerecht in einem AQ zu pflegen.



Psssst Nicht verraten. Ich wollte mir doch erst einmal seine Anstrengungen anhören, bevor ich ihn darauf aufmerksam mache. 
Zumindest halte ich es auch für sehr gewagt, eine Forelle (gleich welche Art) in einem ''normalen'' Aquarium halten zu wollen. Wie stellst du dir das vor? Bachforellen sind anspruchsvoll, mehr noch als Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## Miehzman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja ich bin soo dumm ja auch nich... 
Ich finds imma komisch, dass alle von einem Salmonidenbecken als Traum reden, wenn es aber jemand verwirklichj, gibt es plötzlich nurnoch Kritik!
Zumindest hab ich erstmal Platz gemacht im Sinne von Barsch und Bitterling in Teich aussetzen. Dann achte ich jetzt nochmehr als vorher auf die Wassertemperatur! bis 27 °C haltens Bachforellen ja aus und ich habe 18-20 °C. Denke mal, dass ich da bnochn bissl Luft hab. Japsen tut die auch nich so groß nach Luft. Hab mir jetz gefrorene Bachflohkrebse als Futter geholt, teilweise kommen aba auch lebendige ausm Bach rein!


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich bin soo dumm ja auch nich...
> Ich finds imma komisch, dass alle von einem Salmonidenbecken als Traum reden, wenn es aber jemand verwirklichj, gibt es plötzlich nurnoch Kritik!


Ein Traum mag es für viele sein, aber um ihn zu verwirklichen, muss man gehörig investieren. Daher bleibt es eben auch für viele ein Traum. Niemand will dir hier vorwerfen, diesen Traum ebenfalls zu haben. Nur glaube ich, ohne dein Becken zu kennen, dass du die nötigen Investitionen nicht getätigt hast und daher den Traum vom ''Salmonidenbecken'' nicht ''richtig'' (Im Sinne von korrekt) wahr gemacht hast. 
In einem Standardbecken mit Standardtechnik kann man keine Forellen halten, zumindest nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber du solltest das Tier wieder zurücksetzen, nachdem du es eine Weile beobachtet hast.#h


----------



## Miehzman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich meine mit Japsen nich Notatmung, sondern lediglich die Ahtmungsgeschwindigkeit!


----------



## Miehzman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die soll ja auch nich bis an ihr Lebensende dadrinn bleiben! Auch die anderen Fische nich! Ich hab keinen Bock auf nen 50er Barsch im 1 m AQ  Allerdings passen die sich ja eh n bissl mit der Größe an!


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Miehzi,
 Wenn du dir ein Aq zulegst , von etlichen Metern Länge , ne künstliche Strömung einbaust , für ne dauerhafte Kühlung so um die 10° sorgst , werd ich vieleicht meine Kritik einstellen. Aber Sorry , ne Forelle in nem einfachen AQ , das ist auf gut deutsch Tierquälerei. Ist das gleiche als würde man ein Windhund in einem 2m² großen Zwinger halten.


----------



## Der-Hechter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

was??? *EIN*meter ???  das is ja winzig und dann noch ne forelle???:r:e|splat:
nene    die tut mir leid:c


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Allerdings passen die sich ja eh n bissl mit der Größe an!


Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?? Sagt dir Kümmerwuchs nichts mehr? Anscheinend bist du lernresestent.


----------



## Miehzman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

HÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ????? Da hatten wir drüber jeredet gut, aba ich meine davon war nich die Rede (Ich schwör^^)


----------



## Miehzman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also von "kümmerwuchs (hab ich noich nie gehört...)
Ich mach das mit der Forelle rückgangig, hatte nur gedacht wegen dies ja fast noch Brut und die Barsche auch deswegen bei den Barschen hat ja auch keiner was gesacht!


> was??? *EIN*meter ??? das is ja winzig und dann noch ne forelle???


ach komm jetz laber kein! Wenn dus so genau weißt, dann hättest du ja auch mal n paar Tips geben können!
Immer diese Möchtegern Biologen!!#d #d


----------



## Strykee (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Grüsse, 

Ich hab 3 Becken im Haus

Arbeitszimmer 60 X 30 X 40 mit Bachflohkrebsen ohne ende 

Wohnzimmer 100 X 50 X 60 mit 2 Paar Diskus + Warbenschilderwels

Keller 180 X 60 X 80 ( Eigenbau ) zur zeit Leer und möcht da nen Kaltwasserbecken draus machen :q nur bin ich schon seit Wochen am überlegen was rein #q 

werd wol warten bis die Barschbrut grösser ist und dan nen kleinen schwarm reinstecken ... so 10 - 15 stück mit vielen Steinen und Hölzern ... mal schauen ... bin mir noch net sooo sicher was ich genau draus mache 

vieleicht hat ja jemand Anregungen zum Besatz... Wasserqualli kan ich von sehr weichen (Osmose) bis Hart (leitungswasser) machen Kellertemp hab ich um 13°c ... also sollte Becken mit Filterung und allem max 15°C betragen (ohne Heizer) mal schauen was ich da genau mache bin mir da noch net so schlüssig ;+ #c 


Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Miehzman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> mit vielen Steinen und Hölzern


Steine: OK
Hölzer: würd ich nich machen! bei mir fingfen die immer an zu gammeln! Auch nach Monaten!
Ich würd Barsche (geht gut mit ner Senke in Steinschüttungen!) eventuell n paar Rotaugen und nen Aal reinsetzen, achja Sonnenbarsch! so isses bei mir auch! Naja ich hab noch Katzenwelse, aber sonst läuft da alles soweit!


----------



## Miehzman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Achja ich weiß jetz nich so genau wo Herne is, aba falls es bei Hannover in der Nähe is, würd ich mal jeden 3. Samstag (also nich jeden, aber halt irgendwann mal) nach Burgdorf zum Hobbytiermarkt fahren! Da gibt es alle möglichen Süßwasserfische in fast noch Brutfischformat! Meiner Meinung nach perfekt, um Fische im AQ großzuziehen!


----------



## sammycr65 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Achja ich weiß jetz nich so genau wo Herne is, aba falls es bei Hannover in der Nähe is, würd ich mal jeden 3. Samstag (also nich jeden, aber halt irgendwann mal) nach Burgdorf zum Hobbytiermarkt fahren! Da gibt es alle möglichen Süßwasserfische in fast noch Brutfischformat! Meiner Meinung nach perfekt, um Fische im AQ großzuziehen!



Herne ist von Hannover noch so ca. quasi 100 - 120 km entfernt! #h 

Und: Burgdorf gibt es hier nicht oder soll das bei Hannover liegen?

der sich einmischende Sammy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Burgdorf gibt es hier nicht oder soll das bei Hannover liegen?


Das gibts da


----------



## Miehzman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja is bei Hannover


----------



## sammycr65 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts da



Danke schönchen! Wieder was gelernt!

der Sammy


----------



## Miehzman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

toll und von mir nich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also putzt den Miehzman mal mit seiner Forelle nicht so runter #d 
Immerhin hatte noch keiner gefragt wie lang die denn ist? tue ich hiermit. :q  Wie lang ist die denn? 
(ich war übrigens eine Mikrosekunde schneller  )

Bei Fischen um die 10cm erübrigen sich doch viele Problembetrachtungen, an sich braucht das Fischlein eben genug Sauerstoff im Wasser und nicht so hohe Temperaturen, die 18-20 Grad mal lieber absenken wenn irgend möglich, die Bachforelle ist ja nun wirklich mal ein Kaltwasserfisch, was man von vielen anderen ja nicht so sagen kann. Wenn er die dann mit 15-20 cm an ihrem Vereinsforellenbach "released" ist das sozusagen eine verzögerte Besatzmaßnahme.


----------



## sammycr65 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> toll und von mir nich?



Oh, Entschuldigung vielmals! War mit den Fingern 
schneller als mit den Augen! #c 

Natürlich auch ein herzliches Dannggeee an Dich!


----------



## Miehzman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Sammycr56

@ AngelDet
Keine Ahnung wie lang, aba auf keinen Fall mehr als 13cm. Übrigensdanke für die Verteidigung 
Dann werd ich wohl wieder mit Eiswürfeln arbeten müssen! Da hab ich die Temperatur auf ca. 13 °C gekriegt! Hab ich nich lange gemacht, da für weißfische ja 20 ° nich schlimm sind!


----------



## tamandua (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mit Eiswürfeln? Da hast du aber einen Vollzeitjob, wenn du das Wasser damit dauerhaft abkühlen willst, jetzt im Sommer sowieso. Wenn du die Forelle wirklich eine Weile behalten willst, bemühe dich lieber um einen kühleren Platz für das Becken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> ... bemühe dich lieber um einen kühleren Platz für das Becken.


Das sehe ich auch so, ist am einfachsten und am tiergerechtesten. Nur wenn sich die Fischlis wohlfühlen werden sie auch ein natürliches interessantes Verhalten zeigen - und das ist es ja wohl, weswegen man sie darin halten tut.


----------



## MiamiJoe (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

es gibt auch spezielle durchlaufkühler für aquarien um eine temperatur konstant zu halten.diese sind aber recht teuer.alternativ nen bierdurchlaufkühler(gibt aber verschiedene nass und trocken)oder du schlachtest einen alten kühlschrank aus und bastelst dir was aus der kühlspirale.allerdings ist bei letzterem genannten der kompressor nicht für solchen dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## tamandua (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und das alles für ein normal großes Aquarium? Ohne seine finanziellen mittel zu kennen, wage ich doch zu behaupten, dass die Technik für ihn schlecht finanzierbar ist.


----------



## Miehzman (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hasse rescht 
Ja dann muss ich mal wieder sparen... Nur ich fimnde irgendwie keine Durchlaufkühler, dies Wasser unter 15 C° kriegen .,.,.


----------



## tamandua (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn du ein Kühlaggregat haben willst, welches die Temperatur zuverlässig und dauerhaft auf 10 C° hält, außerdem noch die restliche benötigte Technik, musst du aber mindestestens ein bis zwei Tausender investieren, ist dir das klar?
Du musst das letztlich entscheiden, aber diese Investition lohnt sich glaube ich nicht, wenn du ''nur'' mal eine Bachforelle beobachten möchtest.


----------



## troutjournal.de (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab mal grad nur zum Interesse bei Zajac nachgeguckt. Für dein AQ 1m (ich schätze mal so 250 - 300l) bräuchtest du den Aqua Medic Titan 1500 zu schlappen 936,-- €:q. Der kühlt dann nach Angaben 700l um 10° runter, ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht.

Ja so ein Salmonidenbecken ist ein Traum von mir. Hab auch schon alles geplant, wenn ich mein Haus baue in ca 1000 Jahren. Kommt in mein Angelzimmer ein 5x1x1m Becken rein und dann so 2-3 Bafos und die zieh ich dann gross bis sie an altersschwäche sterben. :m
So mit allem drum und dran Elritzen und Bachflohkrebszucht.

Wenn ich allerdings mir schon vorstelle was dat wieder an Geld verschlingt und die Diskussionen mit meiner Freundin |krach::v!!!!
Aber was meint Ihr die Profis von den Dimensionen (Gunnar und so)?

@Gunnar Wo hast du denn deinen Dr in der Biol. gemacht? Bin nämlich zur Zeit in Australien und studier für ein Semester Marine Sciences.

Cheers 
Frank


----------



## tamandua (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

5x1x1? Meine Güte, da wirst du aber eine Wasserrechnung haben, die sich gewaschen hat. Und ein sehr stabiler Boden muss auch vorhanden sein.:m
Wie hast du dir das denn vorgestellt?  Ich habe bei einem Bekannten mal ein ähnliches Projekt miterlebt, der ist schier verzweifelt an den vielen Problemen, die das mit sich bringt. Er musste sich das Becken letztlich selbst anfertigen und die Form den Gegebenheiten im Keller anpassen. Sonst hätte es nur draußen gepasst, wegen den Ausmaßen. Das war kein Zuckerschlecken, die Arbeit.|uhoh:


----------



## Miehzman (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Wenn du ein Kühlaggregat haben willst, welches die Temperatur zuverlässig und dauerhaft auf 10 C° hält, außerdem noch die restliche benötigte Technik, musst du aber mindestestens ein bis zwei Tausender investieren, ist dir das klar?
> Du musst das letztlich entscheiden, aber diese Investition lohnt sich glaube ich nicht, wenn du ''nur'' mal eine Bachforelle beobachten möchtest.


WOOOHOOOO!!!
SOOOOO teuer??? Übelst! "Nur" für ne Bafo? NÄÄÄÄ danke...


> Für dein AQ 1m (ich schätze mal so 250 - 300l) bräuchtest du den Aqua Medic Titan 1500 zu schlappen 936,-- €


Pffff! Na denne... 


> Ja so ein Salmonidenbecken ist ein Traum von mir. Hab auch schon alles geplant, wenn ich mein Haus baue in ca 1000 Jahren. Kommt in mein Angelzimmer ein 5x1x1m Becken rein und dann so 2-3 Bafos und die zieh ich dann gross bis sie an altersschwäche sterben. :m
> So mit allem drum und dran Elritzen und Bachflohkrebszucht.


Warum so bescheiden?? Dann doch lieber gleich die erste Forellenzucht der Welt, die die Forellen (Bach, See und Meerforelle, dazu vllt noch Saiblinger ) im AQ hält^^
Ich wäre dabei u8nd würde mich um den Besatz kümmern


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Frank,


> Aber was meint Ihr die Profis von den Dimensionen


Ja so ein riesen AQ .............das wär was. Aber generell geht ich davon aus das man Forellen nicht in einem AQ pflegen kann.( und laß bitte den "Profi" weg)*gg*


> Gunnar Wo hast du denn deinen Dr in der Biol. gemacht


Doktor? ...In Biologie??....Ich???...............Nöö , bin ich nicht. Wie kommste darauf?


----------



## Crazyegg (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nur mal wegen dem Kühlaggregat.. die sind immer ne 2-Schneidige sache habe
ich mal nachgelesen..

Die Kühlen das Wasser zwar gut, aber produzieren dann selbst wieder so viel 
Wärme das die Zimmertemperatur ansteigt usw.

Was gut funktionieren soll:

"alter" Kühlschrank.
Links unten und oben ein Loch rein.
dann laaaangen Schlauch in den Kühlschrank legen, so das er dann 
Spiralförmig von einem zum nächsten Loch nach oben geht.
Das Wasser wird so während es vom Filter zum Becken "zurückläuft"
gut gekühlt werden.
Man benötigt dazu aber glaube ich ne recht starke Pumpe am Filter
damit der das Wasser auch gut durch den Schlauch bekommt..
aber rein Theoretisch soll das gut funktionieren.

das als aternative zu den Kühlaggregaten die man im Fachhandel teuer kaufen
kann ^^


----------



## Miehzman (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hört sich auch so an, als würde es funktionmieren! Ok, dann hat jetzt meine suche nach Kühlschränken begonnen^^


----------



## GridtII (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das mit den Kühlschränken ist ne gute Idee, aber Wärme produzieren die auch. Und zwar genau die Wärme, die sie dem Wasser entziehen geben sie auch an die Umgebung wieder ab. Genauer gesagt noch etwas mehr, weil sie eben auch einen Eigenverbrauch haben, der auch in Form von Wärme an die Umwelt abgegeben wird.
Der Kühlschrank müsste also in einem anderen Raum stehen, damit das Aquarium nicht von ihm wieder erwärmt wird. Das hat dann natürlich eine vermutlich recht lange Wasserleitung zur Folge. 
Interessantes technisches Problem.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Crazyegg (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Stimmt daran hab ich nun auch wieder nicht gedacht...
wenn man es allderdings schaffen könnte den Kühlschrank in einen
"isolierten" (styropor oder so) Schrank zu stecken, und von dort eine art 
Luftabzug aus dem Raum heraus legt.. 
Die Wärme wird glaub ich auf der Rückseite vom Kühlschrank abgegeben oder?

glaubst du das würde dann, rein theoretisch natürlich, klappen?
oder würde das den Kühlschrank zu sehr aufheizen in dem Schrank?

dann würde man sich die lange Wasserleitung sparen.(die man, wenn sie so lange wäre, mit einer stärkeren pumpe betreiben müsste.. auch nicht das ware dann)



> Interessantes technisches Problem.



Da hast du recht.
Irgendwie Interessiert mich das Thema jetzt auch wieder etwas mehr ^^


----------



## Miehzman (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Das mit den Kühlschränken ist ne gute Idee, aber Wärme produzieren die auch.


Achja das hat mir mein Vater auch gesagt, als ich früher mal gefragt habe, ob man den Kühlschrank nich aufmachen könnzte, um den Raum Zu kühlen^^


> Das mit den Kühlschränken ist ne gute Idee, aber Wärme produzieren die auch.


Ach alles kein Problem^^ OLk mal ehrlich! Macht ja Spaß drüber zu reden, aba ihr meint das jetz nich ernst oder??


----------



## tamandua (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn man ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick hat, kann man sich schon einen Kühler aus einem Kühlschrank bauen, von daher ist es nicht so abwegig und sicher auch ernst gemeint. Aber ob sich das für dein kleines Becken lohnt, wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln Zumal die Eigenbaukühler nie so ganz das Wahre sind, die langen Pumpwege etc wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## Miehzman (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ABER:
Wenn Der Kühlschrank zu is, und innen drinn nich die ganze Zeit Warm wird, produziert der doch auch nich soviel Wärme, oder??


----------



## hecht 1 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> -.........
> Was gut funktionieren soll:
> 
> "alter" Kühlschrank.
> ...


 
Denke aber mal, bei dem Stromverbrauchd en ein kühls. hat, hast du sone AQ Kühlung relativ schnell wieder raus. und die funktioniert dann richtig....#6 



> Doktor? ...In Biologie??....Ich???...............Nöö , bin ich nicht. Wie kommste darauf?


 
Bei deiner Fachsimplerei hier........:q :q :q 

Gruß hecht 1


----------



## troutjournal.de (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Doktor? ...In Biologie??....Ich???...............Nöö , bin ich nicht. Wie kommste darauf?



Keine Ahnung ich finds nich mehr, hab gestern den halben Tag rumgesucht aber nichmehr gefunden. Is ja auch egal, du hast irgendwann mal gesagt: "Wozu hat man denn nen Dr. in Biologie????" - hoff ich doch. Wenn nicht hab ich mich vertan.

Zu der Planung von meinem Baby - Aqua is es ja auch noch'n bisschen hin. Aber den Traum hab ich schon seit der Schule. *freu*

Ich hatte auch schon mehrere Kaltwasseraquarien (und Warmwasseraquarien).
Bis 250l. hatte schon Zander, Waller, Karpfen, Schleie, Lauben (als Futter), Barsche, Rotaugen, Bitterlinge, Sonnenbarsche, Hecht (für 1 Tag), Grundeln, Goldfische und sonstiges Getier (Köcherfliegenlarven, usw.) in meiner Obhut. Nur das hier nicht der Eindruck des Tierquälers entsteht. Es waren nicht alle Fische gleichzeitig in den AQ's, auch waren sie nicht größer als 7-10 cm. Die Karpfen hab ich als 2cm Minis ausn Weiher stibitzt. Die Zander hab ich großgezogen von ca. 5cm bis teilweise 15cm. Das war echt geil. Nur eben keine Forelle - bis jetzt.....

@Miehzi: stell doch mal ein paar Bilderchen von der Rotgetupften rein.

@all: Ich bin am überlegen mir ein 1,5m Becken zu kaufen 400-500l, wisst Ihr ob das Probleme mit Statik und so gibt? Hab nämlich keine Lust eine Mietswohnung zu renovieren.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Strykee (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				troutjournal.de schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Ich bin am überlegen mir ein 1,5m Becken zu kaufen 400-500l, wisst Ihr ob das Probleme mit Statik und so gibt? Hab nämlich keine Lust eine Mietswohnung zu renovieren.
> Frank


 

soweit ich weiss soll es bis 350L keine probs geben (ich hab mein 300l Becken im Wohnzimmer an einer Stützwand stehen), darüber aber jedoch ... deshalb machen die meisten Versicherungen ab 350l auch eine neue Preisstufe 

aber alles über 50L sollte meiner meinung nach versichert werden ... Schütte dir mal 5 Eimer Wasser ins Wohnzimmer ...#d


----------



## troutjournal.de (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Strykee:
Weißt du ob dann bsp.-weise ein 350l Becken automatisch mitversichert ist, oder ob man das dann seinem Versicherungsverkäufer mitteilen sollte? Geht dann die Prämie der Hausratsversicherung auch nach oben ober nicht? Hab da ziemlich wenig Lust mich dann im Schadensfall mit der Versicherung rumzustreiten |krach:.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Strykee (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,

ich bin damals zu meiner Versicherung gegangen und hab da genau nachgefragt und mir eine zusatzversicherung zur Hausratsversicherung gegen Aquariumschäden geholt, kost um die 10€ im Jahr bei mir soweit ich mich noch recht erinnere |kopfkrat 

aber ich weiß nun nicht ob ich das wegen meinem grossen Becken im Keller gemacht habe (hat ja über 350l) und das im Wohnzimmer noch in der Hausrat mit drinne ist ... würd dir raten bei deiner Versicherung mal persönlich nachzufragen, da bist dan auf der sicheren seite, das is bestimmt von Versicherung zu Versicherung verschieden;+ .


----------



## troutjournal.de (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zum Thema Forellenaquarium habe ich folgenden Link im Internet gefunden:

http://www.hitech-solutions.com/Trout/Aquarium.htm

Unter dem Link: Tank Setup sieht man wie der gute Mann sein Aqua zusammengebastelt hat. (ohne Kühlung - nach meinem Verstehen)

Was haltet ihr von der ganzen Geschichte, an sich ja nicht schlecht, bis auf die von ihm angegebene Mindestgröße für so ein AQ ca.170l oder so.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## tamandua (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Becken, welches auf der velinkten Seite beschrieben ist, nicht für eine längere und akzeptable Haltung von Forellen geeignet. Es ist zu viel klein und vor allem fehlt die Kühlung.


----------



## Miehzman (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zum Thema Grundeln (ich nenns mal Gründling ) hab ich auch was zu sagen! Hab den Traum, mal bnen Rekordgründling von ca. 25-30cm aufzuziehn! (Haltet mich doch für verrückt, ich machs trozdem!) Von 5 auf 15cm bin ich jetz schon gekommen. Der sitzt grad im Aq. Hat nen Grund (das Großziehen hab ich nämnlich im Teich vor): Ich will außerdem mal n Milchner und nen Rogner Abstreifen, um dann von ganz vorne anzufanegn  Kann mir mal jemand nen Tipp geben, wie man so nen Brutkasten(oder wie der auch immer heißt. Zumindest sollen Katzenwels und Barsch nich rankommebn!) baut?
Bilder sind schwierig, da ich ordentlich Pflanzen wegen der Algen reingekloppt hab, aba ich versuchs!


----------



## boat_c19 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo!

Hab jetzt alles gelesen und glaube nicht mich zu täuschen, aber haben alle die Aale im Aq haben nur einen Aal. Möchte ein Aq nur mit Aal aber dann halt 3-4. Geht das oder nicht?

Und was ist mit Barta, hat der aufgegeben, war lange nicht mehr hier? Weiß wer was?


----------



## troutjournal.de (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Miehzi: Damit du deine Grundeln  abstreifen kannst (was ich mir ohnehin schon recht schwer vorstelle), musst du die doch kalt überwintern (ca. 8-10° C) ansonsten bilden die keine Geschlechtsorgane aus, würde ich jetzt mal vermuten. Leider muss ich dich mit der Größe deiner Rekordgrundel enttäuschen, vielleicht sagt dir die Tauber in BW was, da hats richtig fette Grundeln, bis zu 25cm ist verbürgt, dass die gefangen wurden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn du unter nicht artgerechter Haltung einen ständigen Frühling/Sommer simulierst wachsen sie noch schneller und evtl. größer. Aber bedingt durch den hohen Stoffwechsel, kacken sie dir das AQ zu und sehr schnell auch ab.#q 
Bin mal gespannt auf deine Bilder.

Cheers 
Frank


----------



## Miehzman (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

DIe züchte ich ja im Teich
Laichzeit is jetz! Ich muss die nunoch abstreifen und das is nich schwer! Vom einen hab ich gestern fast was abbekommen, son Druck hatte der!!!


----------



## troutjournal.de (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja aber die befruchteten Eier wirst du ja wohl im AQ aufziehen? Wegen Katzenwels und so... Sonst schauts schlecht aus mit Nachwuchs. Da musst du aber immer schön die verpilzten Eier raussammeln und Wasserwechsel machen sowie Strömung und Sauerstoff reinbringen. Das wird verdammt viel Arbeit.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Miehzman (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Für die kleinen süßen Gründlinge mach ich das doch gernm 
Warum eintlich die verpiltzten raussuchen??
Das andere Bild vom Gründling folgt...


----------



## hecht 1 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Warum eintlich die verpiltzten raussuchen??
> ...


 
weil die die die anderen sonst auch mit dem pilz anstecken


----------



## MiamiJoe (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal wegen dem Kühlaggregat.. die sind immer ne 2-Schneidige sache habe
> ich mal nachgelesen..
> 
> Die Kühlen das Wasser zwar gut, aber produzieren dann selbst wieder so viel
> ...


 

das macht der kühlschrank nicht lange mit,denn der kompressor muss permanent arbeiten um die wärme abzuführen.
man soll ja auch nichts warmes in einen kühlschrank stellen.ein kühlschrank kühlt etwas was keine wärme abgibt zu einem gewissen punkt runter und hält dann diesen.

kurzzeitig geht das schon aber es währe keine dauerlösung.ich denke als pumpe sollte eine eheim 1250 reichen.

ideal und preisswert,einen alten klima/industrie kompressor nehmen und sich selbst was bauen.die materie ist aber garnicht so einfach.oder beim klimatechniker nach was gebrauchtem ausschau halten.


----------



## troutjournal.de (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Miehzi oder sollte ich besser sagen: Der der die Grundeln befummelt?:

Schönes Bild! mehr,mehr,mehr,mehr,mehr,usw.#6#6#6
Verhält sich die Forelle in deinem AQ etwa so:
Sie liegt dauernd aufn Grund. Schwimmt ab und zu mal an die Oberfläche und schaut was geht und legt sich danach wieder hin????
Mit was fütterst du sie?
Wie gehts mit dem Grundelnfummeln???

Zum Kühlaggregat: Ich glaube nicht das der Kühlschrank kaputt geht, weil wenn man dat Wasser mal kalt hat und dat AQ nur schnell genug umwälzt dann müsste die Wassertemparatur ja eigentlich sich langsam einpendeln???? Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Nur noch eine Alternative: Ihr alle habt ja schon mal frischgezapftes Bier genossen :m, dat Bier is im Fass warm und im Glas kalt also müsste man irgendwie in Erfahrung bringen was so ein Durchlaufkühler kostet und ob das auch so funktionieren würde! Weis da jemand von euch was???

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Miehzman (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Warum befummel ich die? Man muss sich doch vergewissern, ob man Milchner oder Rogner5 ios! 
Das verhalten is eigentlich so, und das sehe ich auch oft bei den Forellen im Bach, also von daher...
Heute hat sie zum ersten mal Mückenlarven gefressen 
Die Bierkühlungen von einer Zapfanlage sind aber auch teuer! Hab mich informiert


----------



## troutjournal.de (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja war aber ein Versuch wert (mit der Bierkühlung). Hab mich nämlich mal erkundigt zwecks Durchlaufkühler für Aquarien, die sind nur deshalb so teuer weil die Titan verbauen, das ja salzwasserfest ist. Die Kühler kommen ja hauptsächlich in der Meerwasseraquaristik zum Einsatz.

Schick mal mehr Bilder von Forelle und Gründlingsbefummlung ;-)

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Miehzman (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das ist das einzige, dass ich im mom hab! kommen noch weitere!
Ja die Bierkühlung...
Im Mom wollt ich erstmal aufn Schlagzeug sparen und bis ich das Geld zusammen hab dauerts halt noch!


----------



## Miehzman (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> deswegen fänd ichs gut, wenn du MEINE aq bilder ma reinhaust und den kollegen(sammy, gunnar, wühle, und wie se alle heißen) mal nen schönen gruß vom ollen onkel barta bestellst;-)


Isn Zitat von Barta! Is ja leider gesperrt...
Hier sind noch ein letztes mal Bilder von seim AQ!
http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/neu1.jpg
http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/neu2.jpg
http://lasrv-1.de/~barta/bilder/Aquarium/neu3.jpg


----------



## hecht 1 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Isn Zitat von Barta! Is ja leider gesperrt...
> ...


 
HäH??wieso is barta gesperrt????
Was hat er denn verbrochen????#d 

Gruß hecht 1


----------



## Miehzman (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das würde den Rahmen sprengen, was er mir da erzählt hazt außerdem gehts um hier Aquarien  Wenn du ICQ hast geb ich dir mal die Nummer...
also hab neue Bilder!!
Einmal die schöne Forelle und einmal die GEFÄHRLICHE Forelle im Unterholz #d  - bereit zum Jagen :q :q :q #6


----------



## MiamiJoe (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ grundel abstreifer

wie gross ist denn dein becken?


----------



## sammycr65 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Off Topic:

Hallo, Barta, alte Kiste! |wavey: 

Beste Grüße zurück und halt die Lauscher steif!!! :m 

der Sammy

Ich geh ma davon aus das Du als Gast mitliest!


----------



## Miehzman (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mein Becken?? 160l!
Ich denke mal, dass der Gründling in dieser Woche noch rauskommt! Muss halt mal wieder angeln gehn... Bin noch nich dazu gekommen Gründlinge zub fangen!


----------



## hecht 1 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> das würde den Rahmen sprengen, was er mir da erzählt hazt außerdem gehts um hier Aquarien  Wenn du ICQ hast geb ich dir mal die Nummer...


 
jo hab icq! kannst mir ja ma ne pn schicken, denke aber sicherlich, dass das hier noch mehr leute interessieren würde...:-D
kannste mir ja ma über icq schreiben...;-)

Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## rotauge88 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo.

ich kenne jemanden der hatte mal rotaugen im aquarium. diese sind aber immer pünktlich zur laichzeit gestorben. ging es jemandem so ähnlich? wieso ist das so? |kopfkrat


----------



## Miehzman (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Tut er (hat er zumindest gesagt)
aba wie sind denn nu die Bilder und von welchen Fischen wollt ihr sonst welche sehn?? (Katzenwels Gründling Bitterling Barsch Sonnenbarsch??)
Yippih 300. Beitrag


----------



## Miehzman (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab eben die ganze Zeit auf Seite 59 guschaut, deswegen hab ich dazt hier alles bnich gesehn...
Keine Ahnung was mit den Rotaugen war.. 
@ Hecht
hab schon versucht dich zu adden


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mach am besten mal ne ganze Fotosession von deinem Aqua. Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## troutjournal.de (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

zu den Rotaugen: Ich hab dafür eine Erklärung:
Ich hatte mich mal über Forellen für einen evtl. eigenen Weiher informiert. Nachdem ich mit dem Forellenzüchter g'ratscht hab, hatte ich den gefragt ob Forellen in Weihern ablaichen können, die Antwort war eigentlich logisch - nein! Jedoch muss man den Forellen eine Möglichkeit geben die Eier abzulassen, ansonsten sterben sie, da die Eier (und auch die Milch) im inneren der Forelle kaputt gehen und den Fisch töten! Vielleicht ist das bei den Rotaugen genauso?????

@Miehzi: Mach mehr Bilder, einfach geil!!!! Will auch ein AQ haben. Geht nur net bin zur Zeit in Australien.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Miehzman (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

|muahah:Muahaha Pech gehabt.... :r 
Nein nurn Scherz :q 
Ja ich suche ja nur die besten Bilder raus, da die andern alle schlecht warn...


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So ich hab mir bei den Brassen ma nen bischen Laich geklaut.
ma schaun ob was draus wird!
habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der Aufzucht von kleinen Brassen, Rotaugen, ect.?


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Brassen fangen an zu schlüpfen!!
mit was sollte ich sie füttern?
einfach mit zerkleinertem Flockenfutter?
von nem Freund hab ich den Tipp bekommen sie mit gaaanz fein gemahlenem Forelli zu füttern. was halte ihr davon?


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Brassen fangen an zu schlüpfen!!
> mit was sollte ich sie füttern?
> einfach mit zerkleinertem Flockenfutter?
> von nem Freund hab ich den Tipp bekommen sie mit gaaanz fein gemahlenem Forelli zu füttern. was halte ihr davon?


 
Würde frisch geschlüpfte Artemia-Nauplien nehmen. bei jungfisch sicherlioch immer 1.wahl!!!
gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab ich leider net.
gibts da noch was anderes?


----------



## Miehzman (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die ham ja erstmal wohl ihrn Dottersack!


----------



## Strykee (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> die ham ja erstmal wohl ihrn Dottersack!


 
ja das schon  nur das der innerhalb von 3 tagen wech ist  und dan brauchen die was zu futtern sonst wars das #d


----------



## Miehzman (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja aber die barsche beim freund ham da auch nix gekriegt und leben noch


----------



## Strykee (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber die barsche beim freund ham da auch nix gekriegt und leben noch


 
das hängt damit zusammen wielange das Becken schon leuft ... und wieviel (dreck)#t  im Becken ist  dan können sich die kleinen krebse und Fasenwürmer und so entwicken die dan gefressen werden


----------



## Miehzman (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der hat das AQ erst aufgebaut, als er den Laich gefunden hat! Allerdings hat er Teichwasser genommen


----------



## Steffen90 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Strykee schrieb:
			
		

> ja das schon  nur das der innerhalb von 3 tagen wech ist  und dan brauchen die was zu futtern sonst wars das #d


Genau!


----------



## Steffen90 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat das AQ erst aufgebaut, als er den Laich gefunden hat! Allerdings hat er Teichwasser genommen


dann sind da ja auch schon alle möglichen Kleinstlebewesen drin wie Pantoffeltierchen, Wasserflöhe, ect wovon sie sich ernähren können!
nur ich suche nach einer Alternative zu Lebendfutter!


----------



## Miehzman (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja ich weiß wohl, dass das dadrin is sonst hätt ich dat ja nich dazugeschrieben^^ aba trotzdem danke


----------



## hecht 1 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sind da ja auch schon alle möglichen Kleinstlebewesen drin wie Pantoffeltierchen, Wasserflöhe, ect wovon sie sich ernähren können!
> nur ich suche nach einer Alternative zu Lebendfutter!


 
Warum kein Lebendfutter???
Guck ma in ne Regentonne, zieh n feinen AQ Kescher durch und dann haste Mückenlarven in tonnen....
Dann in nen Eimer mit leitungswasser und den Täglcihen Bedarf einfach rausfangen#6 
Würd sie nurnich im Haus aufbewahren; die schlüpfen doch ziemlich schnel.....:m 

Meine Fischlis lieeeeeeeeeeeben die!!!!

Gruß hecht 1#6


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kein Lebendfutter???
> Guck ma in ne Regentonne, zieh n feinen AQ Kescher durch und dann haste Mückenlarven in tonnen....
> Dann in nen Eimer mit leitungswasser und den Täglcihen Bedarf einfach rausfangen#6
> Würd sie nurnich im Haus aufbewahren; die schlüpfen doch ziemlich schnel.....:m
> ...


die sin doch vieeeeeel zu groß für die kleinen Brassen!
naja dann probier ichs halt mit gemalenem Forelli!
ma sehn was draus wird!


----------



## hecht 1 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> die sin doch vieeeeeel zu groß für die kleinen Brassen!
> naja dann probier ichs halt mit gemalenem Forelli!
> ma sehn was draus wird!


 
Geht ne!? füttere die meinen babyguppies (ich weiss nix einheimisches|rolleyes )
auch sobald die ihren dottersack weg ham! Man muss sich halt nur die kleinsten fangen.....:m 

Gruß vom hecht


----------



## Miehzman (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hoffentlich funzt es


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht ne!? füttere die meinen babyguppies (ich weiss nix einheimisches|rolleyes )
> auch sobald die ihren dottersack weg ham! Man muss sich halt nur die kleinsten fangen.....:m


die sin zwar so lang wie babyguppies aber viel dünner!
und ham nen wirklich sehr kleines Maul!
da passt keine noch so kleine Mückenlarve rein!


----------



## Miehzman (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> moins miehzi...sach dem steffen mal, was besseres als nauplien(frisch geschlüpfte artemias) gibbet nicht zur privaten aufzucht...eier, salz und futter kosten keine 13oiro und schlüpfen innerhalb von 24h...auf en liter wasser kommt ne messerspitze eier...das sind dann später mal logga 100-300 nauplien...die sind nen halben mm groß...die passen garantiert in JEDES jungfischmaul


Zitat von Barta...


----------



## hecht 1 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Barta...


 
Und er schafft es immerwieder |supergri |supergri |supergri 

(insider)|supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Sofa (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich weiß, passt jetzt gar nich zum Thema, aber ein Fisch (von mir natürlich)
hat grau-bläuliche, vereinzelne Punkte auf dem Rücken, die weiß aber nich genau, immer mehr zunehmen. Hab mit einem Foto schon versucht, fuktioniert aber nich wirklich. Ach ja, is ein 3cm Goldfisch aus nem Teich. Was ist das? Hab im Internet auch nichts gefunden. Kennt ihr das und kann man das behandeln? Sofa


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Grau-braunlich???
die krankheit kenn ich net!
könnte es sein das sie eher gelblich sind??


----------



## Miehzman (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also bis unsre goldfische ihre natürliche farbe hatten, hats ewig gedauert und außerdem mussten die bei uns alle mindesten 15cm bis die farbe entwickelt war... die ander ham bei uns auch nen grauen rücken8also die 10 cm fische...


----------



## Sofa (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Tja, danke... aber es ist schon zu spät.:c Hab ihn heute morgen auf dem Wasser treibend gefunden. Ach ja Steffen90 grau-bläuliche, nicht grau-braunliche Punkte.


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mein Beleid


----------



## Miehzman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem Hecht im Teich??


----------



## hecht 1 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem Hecht im Teich??


 
Kommt halt drauf an wie groß der teich is, ne????????:m :m :m


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt halt drauf an wie groß der teich is, ne????????:m :m :m


Und vor allem auch, was man sonst so an Flossenträgern in dem Teich halten will. In einem kleinen Teich mit vielen Goldfischen gibt's nach kurzer Zeit nur noch den Hecht, den man dann mit Sardinen aus der Dose füttern kann.:m


----------



## Miehzman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

habe den Barsch auch zu nem Veganer gemacht^^ ("Hunde vegan ernähren"... PFFFFF)
Nee also mein ihr nich, dass es auch nach der Größe des Hechtes geht???


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ein Hecht wächst aber auch. Ein kleiner Hecht ist irgendwann (recht bald) groß und frisst dann selbstredend auch die Fische ,die sich sonst so im Teich tummeln.


----------



## Miehzman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dann fang ich den Fisch und setz ihn in unsern Bach, da sind genuch Hechte und andere Fische


----------



## bennie (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich finde es definitiv nicht artgerecht... lieber kleinere Fische besetzen...


----------



## Miehzman (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ein Hecht wächst aber auch. Ein kleiner Hecht ist irgendwann (recht bald) groß und frisst dann selbstredend auch die Fische ,die sich sonst so im Teich tummeln.


sind eh zuviekle drin^^


----------



## tamandua (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mag sein, aber irgendwann sind dann mit absoluter Sicherheit zu wenige drin Ein Hecht räumt in einem kleinen Teich schneller auf, als es dir lieb sein kann. Lass es lieber, du wirst damit keine Freude haben.


----------



## hecht 1 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, aber irgendwann sind dann mit absoluter Sicherheit zu wenige drin Ein Hecht räumt in einem kleinen Teich schneller auf, als es dir lieb sein kann. Lass es lieber, du wirst damit keine Freude haben.


 
Miehzi da kann ich echt nur zustimmen.... 

Das is teilweise echt richtig heftig:g


----------



## Miehzman (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja war ja nur n spass will ich ja auch nich


----------



## hecht 1 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ja war ja nur n spass will ich ja auch nich


 
Na toll.....:g  Und dafür dei arbeit:m


----------



## hecht 1 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So muss das thema mal wieder vorpushen!!!:m 
Und wer war das noch mit den brassen???steffen oder? Mir is da nämlich noch was eingefallen#6  Tu einfach so fadenalgen (diese grüne pest aus jedem teich)rein, die durchwühlen die kleinfische nach mikroskopisch kleinen viechern!!!
Das is mit sicherheit klein genug!!!!:m :m :m


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

meine Brassen fressen inzwischen klein gemalenes Forelli.
der Bestand ist zwar von mehreren Hundert auf fünfzig Stück geschrumpft, aber die fünfzig werden als gröser und fressen fleisig.
trotzem danke für den Tip hecht 1.


----------



## hecht 1 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> trotzem danke für den Tip hecht 1.


 
Kein Problem


----------



## Sofa (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Is jetz vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber warum sollen die Aq eigentlich zu klein für Forellen sein. Ich meine andere Fische haben ja auch mehr Platz in der Natur. Sofa


----------



## bennie (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Weil sie ziemlich groß werden?


----------



## Sofa (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber Hechte bleiben ja auch nich sehr klein. (jetzt ma abgesehen von diesem "Anpassungswachstum" z.B. bei Barschen)


----------



## Miehzman (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Warum?? Wer setzt denn Hechte ins AQ??


----------



## hecht 1 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die fische brauchen einfach ne menge an platz, damit sie ihre natürlichen verhalten wie den jagdtrieb...ausleben können!!!
stell dir doch mal bitte einen hecht (lauerjäger) in einem 1m AQ vor, der versucht durch einen gezieöten vorstoss seine beute zu erlegen.....

Dass hat nun wirklich ganz und gar nichts mit artgerechter Haltung  zu tun!!!


----------



## Sofa (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sorry, Hecht war n schlechtes Bsp. (danke erstmal). Bin glaub ich, durch die Zuchtbetriebe durch einander gekommenUps!


----------



## Rheinspezi (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!
Ich habe ein Problem: Eine etwa 17 cm große Barbe in meinem 400 l Aquarium (1,6*0,5*0,5) hatte als ich sie dem Rhein entwendet habe einige Fischegel. Die habe ich weil ich es nicht besser wusste abgerupft. Jetzt, ungefähr einen Monat später hatdie Barbe etwas oberhalb der Schwanzwurzel einen rötlichen "Wulst" bekommen. Die Stelle ist etwa Fingernagel-groß und rötlich, die Schuppen beulen sich schon richtig nach außen! *WAS IST DAS???* Ich hab echt Angst um die arme. Kann man denn da irgendetwas machen? Und was hat sie überhaupt? Ist das eine Verletzung von einem Fischegel?? 
*AAAHHHHH!!!*


----------



## Miehzman (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich muss ehrlich gesagt passen (wie sollte es auch anders sein...)


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hört sich nach einer Verletzung an!
es gibt in der Zoohandlung spezielle Mittel die du ins Wasser geben kannst.
die helfen! 
wenn sie die nicht haben nimmst du am besten ein Mittel, das gegen Verpilzung wirkt, damit die Stelle nicht verpilzt.
mehr kann man da auch nicht machen.


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

würde auf jeden fall seemandelbaumblätter ins AQ legen!
das sind die absoluten wundermittel gegen pilze, und töten auch schädliche keime ab!


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

 und nochwas|supergri  ür die leute die amano garnelen im AQ haben, und die noch nicht so wie bei barta als fischfutter geendet sind:g :

Dieser Artikel ist echt interessant!!!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo!

Vielleicht könnt ihr da helfen!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79206


----------



## Rheinspezi (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab mit nem Tierarzt aus Hamburg der sich nur auf Fische spezialisiert hat telefoniert. Jetzt gebe ich Antibiotika in's Wasser und per Futtertabletten, da das eine bakterielle Infektion ist, die wie ich dabei erfahren habe, auch meine anderen Fische schon lange haben. Bei denen hat sich's nur nicht so krass ausgewirkt.


----------



## hecht 1 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Rheinspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit nem Tierarzt aus Hamburg der sich nur auf Fische spezialisiert hat telefoniert. Jetzt gebe ich Antibiotika in's Wasser und per Futtertabletten, da das eine bakterielle Infektion ist, die wie ich dabei erfahren habe, auch meine anderen Fische schon lange haben. Bei denen hat sich's nur nicht so krass ausgewirkt.


 
Hoffentlich hilft es!!!
Würde aber das mit den Seemandelbaumblättern echt probieren. die dinger wirken manchmal wunder!!!


----------



## hecht 1 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat sich denn schon was getan rheinspezi???


----------



## Miehzman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Weiß jemand was man gegen Katzenwelse machen kann, die die Neubestzten Fische fressen und die alten "bekannten" Fische in Rúhe lassen??


----------



## Miehzman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich will, dass garkeine Fische gefressen werden.


----------



## hecht 1 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand was man gegen Katzenwelse machen kann, die die Neubestzten Fische fressen und die alten "bekannten" Fische in Rúhe lassen??


 
ganz einfach: RAUSSETZEN   
NE im ernst, ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst, willst du sie quasi "umdressieren" dass sie keine fische mehr fressen#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vielleicht solltest du Fische besetzen die nicht ihrer Maulgröße entsprechen.


----------



## WallerChris (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

"Umdressieren" geht wirklich. Ein Freund hat seinen Waller (1,20m) auf Schildkrötenfutter umgewöhnt, allerdings hatte er damit sehr früh angefangen....
Weiters hat er als Ergänzung sogar Kotelett-stücke gefüttert, ja rohe Kotelett-stücke aus der Hand.
Mein Wels frisst auch das normale Fischfutter und das Algenfutter, jedoch da ich kein Fleisch füttere hohlt er sich ab und zu nen Fisch als ergänzung selbst 
Hat ja auch gute Seiten, da er hauptsächlich kranke oder verletzte Fische frisst. Bei einem Besatzt von ca 200 Karpfen und Karauschen, dann noch ca 100 Rotfedern und Rotaugen und noch ca 50 Brachsen sowie nochn Döbel, und 50 Goldfischen stört mich das nicht wirklich.... Ist allerdings im Gartenteich.
Im Aquarium hab ich ihn mit Stinten aus der Hand und mit normalem Futter gefüttert, ohne das er mir die anderen Fische gefressen hat. "Umgewöhnen" dauert allerdings ne schöne Zeit bis es vollbracht ist.

mfg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie groß ist dein Gartenteich. Der muss ja fst ein Hektar haben damit da für so viele Fische platz ist.


----------



## WallerChris (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ne so groß ned, sind ja alle noch jung. 
Hat nur 15m3 Fassungsvermögen und is 2,20m tief.
Aja nen Aal hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen.

mfg


----------



## hecht 1 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				WallerChris schrieb:
			
		

> Ne so groß ned, sind ja alle noch jung.
> Hat nur 15m3 Fassungsvermögen und is 2,20m tief.
> Aja nen Aal hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen.
> 
> mfg


 
Und was machst du, wenn die 200 karpfen n bissl größer sind???
scheint mir ein bischn viel des Guten zu sein....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was machst du, wenn die 200 karpfen n bissl größer sind???
> scheint mir ein bischn viel des Guten zu sein....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
Nicht nur ein bisschen. Das ist sogar ganz schön extrem.


----------



## hecht 1 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur ein bisschen. Das ist sogar ganz schön extrem.


 
Wollte ich nur nicht so ausdrücken|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## WallerChris (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja da ich einige Leute kenne die größere Teiche haben bzw sogar einen mit nem Karpfenteich im Waldvirtel, sollte das kein Problem sein....

mfg


----------



## Miehzman (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Vielleicht solltest du Fische besetzen die nicht ihrer Maulgröße entsprechen.


Pass auf:
Katzenwelse 10cm Gründling 12cm, ham die mal eben totgebissen und genüsslich gefressen!!!:r :r #q #q 


> Aja nen Aal hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen.


Na dann pass auf, dass der Waller nich mal Futterabwechslung haben will...|supergri 


> Und was machst du, wenn die 200 karpfen n bissl größer sind???
> scheint mir ein bischn viel des Guten zu sein....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


bissl viel wird das denk ich auch, oder die Fische verbutten. Das versuch ich in unser,m Teich zu verhindern, wir ham zwar nich so viel drin, aber die Döbel können schon n bissl viel sein... Ich halt dann immer die Angel rein :q


----------



## Miehzman (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> bzw sogar einen mit nem Karpfenteich im Waldvirtel, sollte das kein Problem sein....


Nach wie vor immer noch ein Traum von mir... irgendwann vielleicht mal... ich hab ja nochn bissl Zeit!


----------



## hecht 1 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Nach wie vor immer noch ein Traum von mir... irgendwann vielleicht mal... ich hab ja nochn bissl Zeit!


 
Na dann viel Erfolg #6


----------



## WallerChris (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich glaub davon träumt ein jeder *gg*
mfg


----------



## Miehzman (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja eben, vor allem, wenn der "see" dann läuft, braucht man sich nic mehr drum kümmern und kann aucgh mal drin angeln


----------



## hecht 1 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ja eben, vor allem, wenn der "see" dann läuft, braucht man sich nic mehr drum kümmern und kann aucgh mal drin angeln


 
wozu willste denn n see, wenn du dich nicht drum kümmern willst???|kopfkrat


----------



## Miehzman (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich meine jetz die ganze Zeit drin rumwurschteln damirt der nich umkippt!
außerdem zu,m entspannen


----------



## hecht 1 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine jetz die ganze Zeit drin rumwurschteln damirt der nich umkippt!
> außerdem zu,m entspannen


 

    schon klar.......


----------



## Miehzman (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Warum dann de Frage


----------



## hecht 1 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nu sei mal nicht päpstlicher als der papst:q


----------



## Miehzman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jetz ma grade was ganz anderes!
Meine Forelle ausm Aq hat ein bisl gejapst; ich hab sie zurück in den Bach gesetzt...
Hab jetzt aber auch noch einen Gründling, naja der war mal im AQ; ich hab ihn stilvoll begrabe
Nun die Frage:
Kann es sein, dass in meim AQ sich ne Krankheit ausbreitet?? Der Karpfen (den ich frisch für zwei Barsche, die wegen Revierkämpfen oder was weiß ich rausgeflogen sind, eingesetzt) hat an den Flanken auch schon weiße Strimen und Flecke, die wie Verpilzung aussehn!
HILFE!!


----------



## Miehzman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achja die Katzenwelse hatten damit nix zu tun


----------



## WallerChris (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Höhrt sich wirklich nach nem Pilz an.....
Bricht meistens erst bei zu hoher Fischdichte aus....
Im Teich hab ich den Pilz zb nur mit nem Biologischem Filter weggebracht (eine 200L Tonne mit diesen Bio Dingern und Ceralit gefüllt)
Wennst mal ne Krankheit im AQ hast, zb wie ich einmal (lernaea), ists das Beste das Becken mal ein paar Wochen ohne Fische stehen zu lassen, besser sogar noch Wasser raus, Kies waschen und neu befüllen. Denn die ganzen Medikamente bekämpfen zwar die Krankheiten, aber toten keine Keime bzw Eier ab.
Mehr kann ich dazu leider ned sagen...

mfg Chris


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Da kannst du jetzt im Moment kaum noch was machen. Bei mir im Teich hatte mal nen kleiner Karpfen eine Verpilzung im Spätherbst. Ist zum Glück nur sehr langsam Vorrangeschritten. Dann kam aber der Winter und danach war der Pilz weg. Am besten du nimmst die Verpilzten Fische raus. Dann würde ich erstmal einen mindestens 80% Wasserwechsel machen. Am besten du nimmst auch noch ne Saugglocke und reinigst den Grund. Nur so kannst du verhindern dass sich vielleicht Sporen ausbreiten.

Am allerbesten wäre natürlich alles rauszunehmen und einrichtungsgegenstände abzukochen und auszuwaschen. Aber das würde ich mir auch nicht zumuten. Besonders nicht mit nem Aal im Aquarium.


----------



## Miehzman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das Prob:
Wo solln die Fische hin


----------



## aconaris (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die deko für ein aquarium sollte aus nen fachgeschäft kommen sonst ist es nicht sicher das sie schadstoff frei ist . wichtig ist auch ein gut dimensionierter filter weil kaltwasserfische bei raumtemperatur einen starken stoffwechsel haben


----------



## Miehzman (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat sich wie von geisterhand reguliert!
Der Karpfen hat5 nich mehr ne ganz so starke verpilzung, werde wohl erstmal abwaretn


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das freut mich. Bin ja auch ein Karpfenfreund. Wo die Fische hin sollen? In einen verschlossenen Eimer oder nen anderen Kübel. Meinetwegen auch in die Badewanne. So ein Wasserwechsel dauert ja keinen halben Tag. Bei deiner Literzahl haste das in einer Stunde  weg. Sind ja nur 16 eimer. Wenn du schnell bist schaffste das locker. Ich würde natürlich einen aquarienschlauch zum abpumpen nehmen. Einfach mit dem Mund ansaugen aber das weißt du ja.


----------



## Miehzman (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

meine mudda regt sich imma auf wenn ich ww mache, wegen der wasserkosten


----------



## Miehzman (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so ich mach morgen doch alles! dem Karpfen scheint es doch nich einwandfrei zu gehn,bitterling und barsch gehts richtig dreckig! ich versuch dann ma zu retten, was zu retten is!


----------



## WallerChris (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mir is da doch noch was eingefallen.....
Da gibts so UV_Lampen welche Algen,Keime und Eier abtöten.
Mit ner Pumpe wird das Wasser durchgepumpt und bestrahlt^^.
Die heißen UV-C Lampen....
Wennst bissl Geld auf der Seite hast würd ich mir so ne Lampe kaufen, man weis ja nie was die Zukunft bringt.

http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/v_shop/artikel/1/AHS0301.html?PHPSESSID=5e7815162cd4a62d780a3e8ea66c7cb8
Kosten zwar bissl was aber wenns den Fischen gut geht, gehts uns gut


----------



## Miehzman (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schönen Urlaub auch wenn dus erst liest, wenn du wieder da bist 

Also Karpfen gehts gut, den andern Fischen außer Barsch un Boitterling auch! Ich weiß, dass das etwas verwirrend ist, mal gehts gut dann wieder schlecht.... aber so isses jetz grade.
Der Barsch hat ausgefranzte Flossen und trübe Augen, was kann man manchen?? Achja bei Bitterling und Barsch sind außerdem noch die Schuppen weiß umrandet...

Zur UV lampe: Mein Vater will eine fürn Teich aba fürs AQ müsste ichs mir mal überlegen....


----------



## Miehzman (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bitterling und Barsch sind jetz leider hinüber...
Hatten einen blutig rotren Flossenansatz!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ok das is jetzt heftig. Das is einfach Sauerstoffmangel, Nährstoffüberreicherung und vielleicht auch überbesatz. Bitte deine Mutter um humanität. Nimm alles raus. Deine Fische setzt du in Eimer rein. Je nachdem wieviel du hast 1-2 Eimer. Dann setzt du die Pflanzen auch in einen Wasserbehälter. Dann kommt ALLES Wasser raus. Kies läss du drinne. Den übergießt du dann mit heißem Wasser. Und spülst ihn ein bisschen aus. Immer wieder dann überflüssiges Wasser raus bis er sauberer ist. Ca 2 mal durchspülen. Dann wieder neues kühles Wasser in das Becken reinfüllen. Dann wieder die Einrichtung und Pflanzen rein. Dann ca 2 Stunden warten bis sich einiges ein bisschen Gesetzt hat und Fische rein. Am besten du machst auch was von deinem Teichwasser rein. Mir fällt ja gerade auf dass du einen Teich hast. Da ist es besser wenn du die Fische vom Aqua nimmst sie in einen engmaschigen Setzkescher tust ihn verschließt und an einem Band in den Teich lässt. Dann solltest du mit dem Einsetzen der Fische 2 Tage warten. Denn da hast du ja eine Hältermöglichkeit.


----------



## Miehzman (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja jetz is eh schon alles gemacht; ich war ja gestern schon fertig!
Hab aba eh das ganze AQ neu gemacht, Grund abgekocht und Brunnenwasser genommen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie gehts deinen Fischen? Schön dass du es gemacht hast. Is ja ne Menge aufwand.


----------



## Miehzman (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Is ja ne Menge aufwand.


lol ja n bisschen 
Hab von 2-9Uhr gebraucht
Fischen gehts, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, gut!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was haste denn noch alles drinne?


----------



## Miehzman (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Karpfen, Sonnenbarsch, 2 Katzenwelse, Aal, Gründling


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn du eine erneute Sauerstoffarmut verhindern möchtest dürfte da dann aber nichts mehr dazu kommen. Der Besatz is schon völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Miehzman (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja ich wollte jetz auch n9ix mehr reinmachen


----------



## Miehzman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nur so:
Was haltet ihr von einem Zander im AQ bei genug Versteckmöglichkeiten?? Ich wollte mir keinen reinsetzen, aba wollte halt ma fragen!


----------



## hecht 1 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so:
> Was haltet ihr von einem Zander im AQ bei genug Versteckmöglichkeiten?? Ich wollte mir keinen reinsetzen, aba wollte halt ma fragen!


 
Miejzi lass das mal sein!(auch wenn dus nicht machen willst ) aber das is genau wie mit nem hecht!  Das wird für n AQ n bissl groß und artgerecht is eh was anderes:g 

:m


----------



## hecht 1 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach wo is der gunnar eigtl???;+ ;+ ;+ 

hab hier schon länger nix mehr von ihm gelesen#d #d #d


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Lass mal wirklich lieber sein mit dem Zander. Du hast genug Fische drinne rumschwimmen und für das Becken würde kein Zander der größer ist als 6cm in Frage kommen. Und seine natürlichen Verhaltensweisen würde er auch nicht zeigen.


----------



## hecht 1 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal wirklich lieber sein mit dem Zander. Du hast genug Fische drinne rumschwimmen und für das Becken würde kein Zander der größer ist als 6cm in Frage kommen. Und seine natürlichen Verhaltensweisen würde er auch nicht zeigen.


 
Aber er will das ja eh nicht machen:m


----------



## Miehzman (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nein das war mal en Vorschlag für harte Zeitren (wenn ma wieder wer krankl is von den Fischen!)

jetz mal wat ganz andres!
WIE KANN ES SEIN, DASS ICH 2 GRÜNDLINGSROGNER ABSTREIFE, ABÈR KEINEN MILCHNER "EINGREIFEN" LASSE UND TROTZDEM FISCHE SCHLÜPFEN UND MUNTER DURCH DIE GEGEND SCHWIMMEN??????
Im Eimer, in dem sich alles ereignete war zuvor kein anderer Fisch drin, allerdings sind die Pflanzen aus unserm Teich, in dem wir Gründlinge haben.
Achso falls jemand fragt: Ich habe die rogner abgetriffen, weil mir mein Freund gesagt hatte, dass bei den 3 Fischen die drinne waren (in einem anderen Eimer), einer ein Milchner war! Komisch war nur, dass bei dem gar nix "rauskam! 



PS: Lasst mich den 1000 Beitrag schreiben!


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das war mal en Vorschlag für harte Zeitren (wenn ma wieder wer krankl is von den Fischen!)
> 
> jetz mal wat ganz andres!
> WIE KANN ES SEIN, DASS ICH 2 GRÜNDLINGSROGNER ABSTREIFE, ABÈR KEINEN MILCHNER "EINGREIFEN" LASSE UND TROTZDEM FISCHE SCHLÜPFEN UND MUNTER DURCH DIE GEGEND SCHWIMMEN??????
> ...



das sind wohl*******************
edit: so jetzt bin ich wieder sauber


----------



## Miehzman (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> das sind wohl gründ-miehzmänner


denk nichts falsches!!!


1000er Beitrag ich KOMME!!!


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> DANKKKEEEEE
> YIIIPPIIH Mein erster 1000er Beitrag in diesem THEMA


wie kommste denn darauf?


----------



## Miehzman (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> nööööööö nix falsches:q


Ich meine damit, dass deat falsch is!!
Ma 9m ernst bei giebeln getr da ja aba bei gründlingen??
Ich habs:
Ich hab ne neue species entdeckt!!


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

da war wohl was an deinen händen (vom fisch) oder ann den pflanzen.
ich hab den 1000endsten:q


----------



## Miehzman (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol da war eben voll kuddelmuddel, ´naja mist egal... ich editier mal! (is ja voll peinlich) Dafür kann ich mich ja darüber freuen, dass ich heut morgen meinen ersten Hecht gefangen hab (ca. 20 cm) 

?? Jetz hab ich den wieder  ???


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

naja egal


----------



## Miehzman (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> da war wohl was an deinen händen (vom fisch) oder ann den pflanzen.


Aber meinst du wirklich, dass man von ein paar tropfen gleich 50 Eier befruchten kann´???


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

joa#c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ?? Jetz hab ich den wieder  ???


 
ich habe einen von meinen wieder weg gemacht "hahaha"


----------



## Miehzman (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Gehts jetz eintlich um den 1000. oder um Fische??


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Eigentlich um Fische aber ich konnte es nicht lassen dir den 1000sten zu nichte zu machen.


----------



## Der-Hechter (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich um Fische aber ich konnte es nicht lassen dir den 1000sten zu nichte zu machen.


dange


----------



## Miehzman (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

penner...


----------



## Miehzman (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was is eigentlich aus den kleinen Brassen (Brutbrassen) geworden?? hab bei uns im Teich auch ein paar Döbel und Giebel gefuinden! Nicht zu vergessen meine neue Gründlingsspezies 
Wie wurde das Forelli gemahlen und gibt es auch andere Futtermethoden?


----------



## Miehzman (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat da keiner Ahnung von??


----------



## hecht 1 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Hat da keiner Ahnung von??


 
Wenn du so fragts:   *Nööööö!* nicht direkt!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

aus den Brassen ist leider nichts geworden....
hab sie mit einer größe von ca.3cm in mein Aquarium zu den anderen Fischen gesetzt. am nächsten Morgen waren alle weg und die Döbel satt.


----------



## Miehzman (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja das prob mit den JKtazenwelsen kann ich umgehen, indem ich sie beim einsetzen der Jungfische füttere, aber der sonnenbarsch...


----------



## Rheinspezi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zwar ein sehr verspäteter Beitrag aber immerhin: Meinen Fischen gehts wieder gut, die Bakterien habe ich wohl alle rausbekommen. 
Zu meinen 5 Gründlingen, 3 Barschen und einsamen Rotauge sind jetzt noch andere Bewohner in mein AQ eingezogen: 4 Molche, 5 europäische Flusskrebse und ein paar Miesmuscheln. Die Molche sehen echt super im Becken aus und werden auch nicht von den Barschen gefressen - die scheinen nicht zu schmecken (werden immer wieder ausgespuckt). Kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber irgendwie müsst ihr es schaffen, dass die Molche nicht aus dem becken rausklettern können - was meine anscheinend gemacht haben!!! Einen hab ich 4 Meter vom beckn entfernt gefunden und die anderen kann ich auch nicht mehr im Becken ausmachen!! Oh,oh!
Naja, egal - irgendwann kann ich einfach dem Gestank nachgehen, dann find ich sie!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also Molche ohne einen Landteil zu halten finde ich Quälerei. Die haben nunmal keine Kiemen wie Fische und müssen auch mal längere Zeit an Land. Es ist das beste wenn du sie wieder freilässt falls du sie wieder fängst. Kein Wunder dass die aus dem Becken krabbeln. Das liegt in ihrer Natur. Das wäre als wenn du einen Frosch ins Aqua schmeißt. Der krabbelt auch raus weil es in seiner Natur liegt. Außerdem bleiben Molche nicht das ganze Jahr über an oder in ihrem Gewässer. Die machen auch Wanderungen.


----------



## Barschfreak (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

wieviel l sollte son Aquarium denn haben???

Ich hab Früher ca. 3 Stickels in nem 15l Aquarium gehalten(Mit Schilf,  Wasserpest, Kies Sand etc. Ind als Höhle ne Halbe Kokosnussschale mit Löchern drinne und ne Elektr. Pumpe mit Kalkstein für die Luftzufuhr|bla: 

Hab sie mit Zückis gefüttert(Stickels Lebten ca. 7Monate)
das AQ hab ich aber mit Epoxy geflickt da war nen riss drin#q 

Nun , Ich würde nen Großeres AQ kaufen um mir Barsche zu hältern, Frage:Wie groß sollten die Dimensionen sein???(Wie teuer???)


Barschfreak


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also unter 160 liter brauchst du keines aufzustellen. Das ist wirklich die absolut unterste Grenze für die Dauerhafte Haltung von Kaltwasserfischen. Ausnahmen sind Bitterlinge und eventuell noch Stichlinge. Die könntest du schon ab 112liter halten. Der Spaß dürfte mit allem drumm und drann noch im Bereich des Erträglichen liegen da du ja auch keine Heizung brauchst. Also so 260€ für ein Becken mit Aussenfilter(Innenfilter ist nicht bei kaltwasser zu empfehlen), Kies, Thermometer, Lampe mit Röhre und ein bisschen Einrichtung wenn du gut weg kommst. Zuzüglich sind natürlich noch Kosten wie Strom oder Wasser was ständig in Anspruch genommen wird da du ja auch öfters einen Wasserwechsel machen musst. Achja du brauchst noch einen leistungsfähigen unterschrank der die 0,25 Tonnen(Wasser, Kies usw ist alles eingerechnet) auch trägt. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein komplettset mit Unterschrank hohlen. Du musst nur auf einen Aussenfilter achten.


----------



## Barschfreak (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi Karpfenchamp,

danke für die tollen Tipps, hast mir sehr geholfen:m :m :m 

Bis denne|wavey: 


Baeschfreak


----------



## hecht 1 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

oder du guckst bei e***! Da kannst du das alles zusammen für einen bruchteil kaufen, wennd u glück hast!


----------



## Barschfreak (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi

auch danke ffür den Tipp, Ich hab aber kein Account:c #q 

Barschfreak


----------



## hecht 1 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> auch danke ffür den Tipp, Ich hab aber kein Account:c #q
> 
> Barschfreak


 
Dann guggst du HIER
....




... geht auch ganz schnell#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann guggst du HIER
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Er ist noch nicht 16 Jahr alt. Da musst du deine Personalausweisnummer angeben.


----------



## hecht 1 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist noch nicht 16 Jahr alt. Da musst du deine Personalausweisnummer angeben.


 
oh hab  nicht gesehen wie alt er ist, aber er kann ja mal lieb sein eltern fragen:q


----------



## Miehzman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Man kann auch im Bekanntenkreis fragen!
Ich hab mein AQ damals für 30€ bekommen  160l Becken, passender Filter... Sand hab ich mir selbst gewaschen außerdem hatten wir noch welchen, Pflanzen bekommst du ausm Gartenteich, ansonsten kannste ja mal bei deinem Gewässerwart fragen ob du n bissl außm Vereinsgewässer bekommst!
Dann kommen nurnoch kosten fürn Besatz, wenn du dir den nicht mit der Senke fangen kannst! Denn mit der Angel musst du schon Glück haben, um Barsche, die klein genug sind zu fangen.

Achja übrigens:
Das Geld kannst du ruhig ins AQ investieren, denn Langeweile kommt bei Barschen und dere Futterneid garantiert nich auf, ich hatte ja auch mal 3 stk.


----------



## Rheinspezi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Keine Panik Champ! Natürlich hatte ich einen Landteil für meine Molche eingerichtet. Hab ne (leider sinkende) Wurzel, die ich noch hatte an zwei Luftballons aufgehängt. Wurde auch schnell angenommen. Allerdings haben sich die Molche anscheinend nun auf die von dir angesprochene Wanderung begeben.


----------



## christianHH (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Kann man auch 1-2 heimische Raubfische in den Gartenteich packen, damit sie die Goldfische fressen, die wir nicht mehr haben wollen? Wollte sie jetzt auch nicht die ganze Zeit drinne lassen, weil sie ja sonst auch die Frösche auffressen und den Winter eh nicht überleben würden...


----------



## Rheinspezi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und wohin willst du sie danach tun??  Wie willst du denn vermeiden, dass sie die Fische, die du drin behalten möchtest, nicht fressen?? Obwohl ich deinen Teich nicht kenne, denke ich,es wäre einfacher mal mit nem Kescher auf Goldfischjagd zu gehen oder sich mal 2 Stunden mit ner Stippe hinzusetzen. Einfacher, weniger Aufwand und sicherer, oder nicht??Beschreib doch mal deinen Teich samt Inhalt!!


----------



## christianHH (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja einmal sind da hunderte von kleinen Goldfischen drinne! Da brauche ich Tage für... Ich würde jetzt irgendeinen Raubfisch fangen, ihn in Teich packen und im Herbst essen


----------



## Sofa (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab ne Aq mit nur 112 l - heißt das jetzt, das es zu klein is. :c Na ja viel is net drin. Reicht das nich?
Sofa


----------



## Miehzman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ich würde jetzt irgendeinen Raubfisch fangen, ihn in Teich packen und im Herbst essen


Ich wette du würdest den nicht mehr essen wenn du den so lang im Teich haben würdest! Ich weiß wovon ich spreche! Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht, ich könne ja die Fische essen, die zu groß geworden sind, aber wenn ich jetzt über sowas rede sind das nurnoch Scherze! Im ernst! Ich kenne dich zwar nicht aber ich glaub nicht, dass du so kaltherzig bist!
Das soll jetzt keiner falsch verstehen! In einer Fischzucht z. B. is das was anderes, als Im Gartenteich!


----------



## christianHH (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hm... Mir bleibt da aber nicht so viel übrig, da er den Winter denke ich mal nicht überleben wird...  Außerdem würde er im Frühling dann wohl die Frösche fressen 
Ist es überhaupt erlaubt zum Beispiel einen Zander der Elbe zu entnehmen und ihn in den Gartenteich zu setzen?


----------



## Miehzman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ganz klar: NEIN!
aber mal unter uns: wer hat seinen Teich oder aq besatz nich so aufgefrischt??


----------



## hecht 1 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				christianHH schrieb:
			
		

> hm... Mir bleibt da aber nicht so viel übrig, da er den Winter denke ich mal nicht überleben wird...  Außerdem würde er im Frühling dann wohl die Frösche fressen
> Ist es überhaupt erlaubt zum Beispiel einen Zander der Elbe zu entnehmen und ihn in den Gartenteich zu setzen?


 
Nö! solltest du aber eigtl. bei der angelprüfung gelernt haben...|bla:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne Aq mit nur 112 l - heißt das jetzt, das es zu klein is. :c Na ja viel is net drin. Reicht das nich?
> Sofa


 
Naja für ein paar Bitterlinge(so 6 Stück) und ein Pärchen Stichlinge dürfte es wohl reichen. Statt dem Pärchen Stichlinge kannste evt. auch nen Sonnenbarsch reinsetzen. Gründlinge könnten evt. wenn du eine der Arten weglässt auch noch 1-3 Stück reinpassen. Also mein Besatz würde so aussehen wenn ich die Wahl hätte: 3 Gründlinge und 2 Sonnenbarsche. Mehr würde ich dem Becken nicht zumuten. Für richtige Barsche is das Becken auf jeden Fall zu klein.


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@christianHH: ich würde mir einfach ca.5 größere (15-20cm) Barsche reinsetzen.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Karpfenchamp

Der Besatz mit den Bitterlingen is ok.Aber das mit den Gründlingen und den 2 Sonnenbarschen würd ich lassen.Hatte ich auch.Fazit waras Sonnenbarschmännchen hat das Weibchen die ganze Zeit unterdrückt und auch andere Fische gequält.Der Sonnenbarsch ist ein klasse Fisch für das Aquarium,aber nur wenn das Aquarium groß genug ist und sie möglichst alleine gehalten werden.Ansonsten zeigen sie ein tolles Jagdverhalten (auch bei Müla´s und Regenwürmern) und sind sehr interessant.Ich würde allerdings nach meinen Erfahrungen das AQ mit Bitterlingen bevorzugen.

Mfg
Ostfriese3000


----------



## Sofa (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na ja, ich weiß halt nur nich, wo ich die Fische herbekommen soll. Sonnenbarsche gibt`s bei uns nich und Bitterlinge müsste ich wahrscheinlich auch kaufen. Im Moment sind 2 kleine Spiegelkarpfen (8,10 cm), 1 Graskarpfen (7cm) und ne Hand voll Plötze drinn. 

Wenn die Karpfen zu groß sind  setze ich sie nätürlich bei nem Bekannten in Teich, so wie bestimmt einige zu groß geratenen Fische enden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Fritzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Angelhändler(Halle/saale) hat nen großes Becken ca. 1000 Liter .Hat sogar nen kleinen Wels und nen Aal drin, klappt wohl bestens.


warte mal bis der wels größer wird:m dann räumt der alles um,und frisst alles was er ins maul bekommt.dann hast du im winter futter probleme.also mußt du dich für friedfisch oder räuber entscheiden.mfg ein aquariumwelszurücksetzer|uhoh:


----------



## hecht 1 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				esox02 schrieb:
			
		

> warte mal bis der wels größer wird:m dann räumt der alles um,und frisst alles was er ins maul bekommt.dann hast du im winter futter probleme.also mußt du dich für friedfisch oder räuber entscheiden.mfg ein aquariumwelszurücksetzer|uhoh:



So drastisch wird das wohl nie vorkommen, da selbste in 1000l becken für einen wels nicht groß genug ist, dass dieser nicht unter Kümmerwuchs leidet!|rolleyes


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Sofa 

Hi,
könntest du vll. mal n paar Bilder davon hochstellen?Stell ich mir irgendwie interessant vor......Bin auch grad wieder dabei mein Aquarium neu einzurichten.

MFG 
ostfriese 3000


----------



## Sofa (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na klar... muss erst ma gucken wie das geht...!


----------



## Sofa (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ok, ich find die Digicam grad nich (könnte noch ein bischen dauern), aber wie groß darf n Fisch eigentlich werden, oder sollte er werden damit es keine Quälerei ist? Wie groß lasst ihr sie werden?


----------



## t-bone (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Jungs,

ich hab mir am Freitag ein AQ ergattert. Es misst; 80 x 40 x 40 

Da ich am Donnerstag Unfall gebaut habe, und 2 wochen nicht basteln kann, wollte ich mich erstmal gründlich informieren.

Also ich möchte in das AQ Flussbarsche setzen. Soll ich da leicht groben Kies wählen? Bei den Pflanzen habe ich an Wasserpest und Hornkraut gedacht. Ich habe auch bereits eine Wurzel die ich reinsetzen werde.

Womit soll ich sie füttern? Maden, Fischies? Auf was muss ich achten? 

Danke schon jetzt für allfällige Antworten. Habe MSN falls jemand Lust hat mir weiter zu helfen!

MfG Reen


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich würd Dir erst mal ein größeres Becken empfehlen! :m 40x40 ist ein Witz......


----------



## t-bone (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

damit kann man nX anfangen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also wenn Du Flussbarsche haben willst, dann würd ich schon eher ein großes Becken nehmen. Im allgemeinen finde ich die Maße 80x40x40 bei weitem zu klein. Eine artgerechte Haltung ist bei den kleinen Maßen schwierig. Eine 60iger Tiefe wäre schon besser. Ich hab z.B. 140x60x60 und 150x50x55. Guck Dir aber mal ein 120x60x60 an.......... . Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Rheinspezi (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und wenn du's so wie ich machst, dann legst du dir direkt ein "richtiges" Becken (160*50*50) zu, denn dann kannst du auch andere Fischarten mitreinsetzen. Gründlinge, Rotaugen, .....
Hab jetzt einen 16 cm großen Hecht. Das Vieh ist der Hammer!! Sieht echt geil aus, kann ich nur empfehlen! Auch Flusskrebse sind sehr interessant.

@t-bone
Du kannst in dein Becken zwar schon ein paar Barsche reinsetzen, aber die sollten schon ziemlich klein sein. Sonst machts auch keinen Spaß die anzusehen. Auch kleine Fische sind interessant habe ich an meinem ~ 5cm Zander erfahren. Bis er gefressen wurde. Dreimal dürft ihr raten von wem...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der arme kleine Zander...... . Ich habe einen Flusskrebs im Gartenteich und den sieht man erstaunlich oft. Immer so gegen 16 Uhr macht er seine Runde durch den Teich. Wenn ich bei dieser Zeit am Teich stehe sehe ich ihn öfters. Sonst eigentlich fast nie. Dann schneidet er meist Algen mit seinen Scheren ab und frisst sie dann. Is schon ein lustiger Geselle. Und der is bei mir jetzt schon ca 12cm lang(mit scheren). Sie sind für größere Becken echt zu empfehlen. Ich denke aber man könnte eventuell schon einen in einem 112liter Becken halten wenn es nur einer ist und er nicht gleich von Anfang an so groß ist. Man muss natürlich auch sehen dass er Algen zum fressen hat. Also keine Algenbekämpfung. Das heißt aber nicht dass du es zualgen lassen sollst. Es soll schon ordentlich aussehen aber Algen auf Steinen dürfen nicht entfernt werden.


----------



## Rheinspezi (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meinen habe ich noch nie beim Algenfressen gesehen.... Wobei ich aber auch nicht so viele habe.... Gar keine. 
Aber über tote Fische machen sich meine 5 Krebse gerne her. Sieht schon ziemlich stark aus.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Rheinspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen habe ich noch nie beim Algenfressen gesehen.... Wobei ich aber auch nicht so viele habe.... Gar keine.
> Aber über tote Fische machen sich meine 5 Krebse gerne her. Sieht schon ziemlich stark aus.


 
Also bei mir sehe ich ihn regelmäßig in den Algen wühlen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich für eine Art Krebs habe.


----------



## Miehzman (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Also bei mir sehe ich ihn regelmäßig in den Algen wühlen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich für eine Art Krebs habe.QUOTE]
> welche farbe hat deiner??


----------



## Miehzman (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Der Besatz mit den Bitterlingen is ok.Aber das mit den Gründlingen und den 2 Sonnenbarschen würd ich lassen.Hatte ich auch.Fazit waras Sonnenbarschmännchen hat das Weibchen die ganze Zeit unterdrückt und auch andere Fische gequält.Der Sonnenbarsch ist ein klasse Fisch für das Aquarium,aber nur wenn das Aquarium groß genug ist und sie möglichst alleine gehalten werden.Ansonsten zeigen sie ein tolles Jagdverhalten (auch bei Müla´s und Regenwürmern) und sind sehr interessant.Ich würde allerdings nach meinen Erfahrungen das AQ mit Bitterlingen bevorzugen.


ganz genau so seh ich das auch, auch mit normalen barschen funzt dat nich!


> Und wenn du's so wie ich machst, dann legst du dir direkt ein "richtiges" Becken (160*50*50) zu, denn dann kannst du auch andere Fischarten mitreinsetzen. Gründlinge, Rotaugen, .....
> Hab jetzt einen 16 cm großen Hecht. Das Vieh ist der Hammer!! Sieht echt geil aus, kann ich nur empfehlen! Auch Flusskrebse sind sehr interessant.


Fürn Hecht immernoch zu klein!


> Sie sind für größere Becken echt zu empfehlen. Ich denke aber man könnte eventuell schon einen in einem 112liter Becken halten wenn es nur einer ist und er nicht gleich von Anfang an so groß ist. Man muss natürlich auch sehen dass er Algen zum fressen hat. Also keine Algenbekämpfung. Das heißt aber nicht dass du es zualgen lassen sollst. Es soll schon ordentlich aussehen aber Algen auf Steinen dürfen nicht entfernt werden.


sind zu empfehlen aber nur ohne Katzenwelse oder normale Welse, ohne barscgh und sonnenbarsch! Und wenn die sich häuten und der panzer erstmal durch is gehen auch weißfische wie bitterlinge dran, ich weiß wovon ich spreche...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> ganz genau so seh ich das auch, auch mit normalen barschen funzt dat nich!
> 
> Fürn Hecht immernoch zu klein!
> 
> sind zu empfehlen aber nur ohne Katzenwelse oder normale Welse, ohne barscgh und sonnenbarsch! Und wenn die sich häuten und der panzer erstmal durch is gehen auch weißfische wie bitterlinge dran, ich weiß wovon ich spreche...


 
Mit normalen Barschen funzt das schon garnicht weil die immer mindestens ein 200liter Becken bräuchten um annähernd artgerecht gehalten werden zu könne. Trotzdem werden in so kleinen Becken wahrscheinlich an Kümmerwuchs leiden.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> > Also bei mir sehe ich ihn regelmäßig in den Algen wühlen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich für eine Art Krebs habe.QUOTE]
> > welche farbe hat deiner??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miehzman (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ist zumindest kein Europäischer Flusskrebs! Zumindest sahen meine nich so aus!
Keine Ahnung! Vllt ein Amerikanischer...


----------



## Ruesch (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo, 

wie kühlt ihr bei den Aktuellen Temperaturen Euer Wasser 
bzw. welche Temperaturen habt ihr zur Zeit ?

Ruesch


----------



## Miehzman (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Im Moment sind ca. 22°C bei mir im Winter werdens 14-16°, je nachdem, wieviel ich die Heizung anmache!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Heizung nicht anmachen udn wenn dann nur auf der untersten Stufe. Bei mir sind im Winter nie mehr als 16°C im Zimmer.


----------



## Miehzman (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja nur das aq und mein zimmer solln ja nich einfrieren^^


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vielleicht kannst du ja versuchen es in Grenzen zu halten. Ich meine mal nen Tag heizen udn dann eben wieder nicht.


----------



## Carissma (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

die idee ist gut


----------



## hecht 1 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo zusammen!

*hochschieb*:m

wie gehts denn euren fischen so? was macht die brut (bei den, die weche hatten)#6


----------



## Miehzman (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> was macht die brut


mist die muss ich mal wieder füttern! *scherz*
nee den geht es, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ganz gut! Sind schon schön gewachsen und sind schon lange nich m3hr durchsichtig!


----------



## t-bone (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Von welcher Fischart hast du denn Nachwuchs Miehzi?


----------



## Joka (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

Hab auch wieder ein Aquaterrarium aufgestellt.....nur wohnt sowas Fischfressendes drin 

also wer etwas abzugeben hat immer her 

http://img432.*ih.us/my.php?image=1333397imgmo0.jpg


----------



## tamandua (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Joka schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab auch wieder ein Aquaterrarium aufgestellt.....nur wohnt sowas Fischfressendes drin
> 
> ...



Als Terrarianer muss ich da direkt mal fragen, welcher Art deine Tiere angehören. Die Pflege von Panzerechsen ist ja ungemein faszinierend, wenngleich auch geld-, platz- und zeitraubend.|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nur mal so als Info: Du weißt schon dass solche Tiere auch schonmal einen Meter oder mehr lang werden können und dies ein winziges Jungtier ist? oder gibt es da eine Art die so klein bleibt? Diese Tiere werden oft an unwissende auf Börsen oder anderen Verkäufen verkauft ohne überhaupt den Kunden bewusst zu machen welche Platz und Pflegebedürfnisse diese Tiere stellen. Hast du dich ausreichend informiert? Selbst ein Tausend Liter becken wäre für ein Tier von nur 60cm nicht artgerecht. Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht welche Art es ist. darum auch von mir keine größenangabe. Und Papiere brauchst du in deutschland auch für solche Exoten. Die kriegst du nur über Züchter bei denen du das Tier kaufst. Ich kann auch falsch liegen ohne Artanagbe.


----------



## Steffen90 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin!
hab nen paar Neuzugänge bekommen!
zwei kleine Karpfen (5 und 7cm) und drei Döbel (alle so um die 10cm)


----------



## Joka (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



tamandua schrieb:


> Als Terrarianer muss ich da direkt mal fragen, welcher Art deine Tiere angehören. Die Pflege von Panzerechsen ist ja ungemein faszinierend, wenngleich auch geld-, platz- und zeitraubend.|wavey:



Hallo

Es handelt sich um einen Caiman crocodilus und du hast recht das das sehr faszinierend ist....könnte Stundenlang in das Terra schauen 



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info: Du weißt schon dass solche Tiere auch schonmal einen Meter oder mehr lang werden können und dies ein winziges Jungtier ist? oder gibt es da eine Art die so klein bleibt? Diese Tiere werden oft an unwissende auf Börsen oder anderen Verkäufen verkauft ohne überhaupt den Kunden bewusst zu machen welche Platz und Pflegebedürfnisse diese Tiere stellen. Hast du dich ausreichend informiert? Selbst ein Tausend Liter becken wäre für ein Tier von nur 60cm nicht artgerecht. Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht welche Art es ist. darum auch von mir keine größenangabe. Und Papiere brauchst du in deutschland auch für solche Exoten. Die kriegst du nur über Züchter bei denen du das Tier kaufst. Ich kann auch falsch liegen ohne Artanagbe.



Wie echt? Einen Meter können die Lang werden?  |kopfkrat :q

Scherz beiseite...Na klar habe ich mich informiert bevor ich ihn mir zugelegt habe.
Papiere hat er auch und wurde angemeldet.


----------



## hecht 1 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Joka schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Scherz beiseite...Na klar habe ich mich informiert bevor ich ihn mir zugelegt habe.
> Papiere hat er auch und wurde angemeldet.



wie heisst er denn der kleine???:q:q:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

is jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber ich weiß nicht wo du dich informiert hast. Die Tiere werden 1,50 lang. das ist kein Scherz sondern realität: http://www.reptilien-forum.info/wbb3/thread.php?threadid=224

Ich meine die wachsen zwar langsam aber irgendwann isser dann halt doch schon so groß dass er nicht mehr zu halten ist.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe hier gerade was gefunden wo die Größenangaben noch viel extremer sind als ich wusste: http://www.vox.de/28500_detailview.php?mainid=kaiman_brillen&bereich=Tiere&area=tier


----------



## Joka (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallooooo das war ein Witz...

Die Tiere können über 2 Meter werden und das weiß ich 

Und sie wachsen nicht langsam am anfang sondern schnell...je äter sie werden jeh wehniger wachsen sie.

Und es kommt immer drauf an wie sie gehalten und gefüttert werden...

Haust du das Wasser auf 30° hoch und fütterst jeden Tag gute Portionen wachsen sie ohne ende.

Glaub mir ich kenn mich schon ein bischen aus


----------



## Cloud (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Joka habe mich auch immer für sowas interessiert. Darf man wissen wie groß dein Aquarium ist?  ...


----------



## Joka (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi
Es ist 1,70x90x90 gross

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/8516/1343402imgil4.jpg


----------



## tamandua (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schickes Teil#6. Beherbergst du ein Einzeltier, oder tummeln sich mehrere der schönen Echsen in der Behausung?
Ich habe auch mal eine Weile mit Caiman crocodilus geliebäugelt, aber der zu erwartende Aufwand mit komplettem Kellerumbau und Treibhaus im Garten sowie laufende  Wasser-, Heiz- und Futterkosten haben mich zumindest vorläufig davon abgebracht. Was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht doch noch schwach werden könnte|rolleyes. Als Biologe habe ich ja gewissermaßen von Haus aus Interesse an den Tieren.


----------



## Joka (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

Ich habe mir erstmal nur ein Tier zugetraut 

Ich hätte auch zwei bekommen können,aber ich möchte mich erstmal mit diesem einen Tier anfreunden 

Ab und zu muss man sie ja doch mal rausnehmen und wenn man dann gebissen wird ist das ja nicht so toll.

Ich habe auch das kleinere Tier von den beiden gewählt und hoffe das es ein Weibchen ist.(werden nicht so groß)

Wir müssen uns auch erstmal aneinander gewöhnen...nocht ist er sehr scheu und kommt nicht hervor aus seiner Deckung.


----------



## Supporter (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mit einem Aquarium könnte ich mich auch anfreunden(obwohl meine Frau,dagegen ist),da es mein erstes wäre sollte es nicht zu groß/teuer sein.Wenn einer einen kennt,der ein Aquarium los werden will,bitte p.n--Danke:m


----------



## tamandua (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Joka schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir erstmal nur ein Tier zugetraut
> 
> ...



Wie lange lebt der kleine Kerl (der ja hoffentlich weiblich ist) denn schon bei dir? Angesichts der Größe scheint er/sie ja noch ein echte Jungspund zu sein.
Hast du schon Pläne für die Behausung des Tieres, wenn es seinem jetzigen Domizil entwachsen ist? Die würden mich interessieren, weil ich mich damals mit der Planung schwer getan habe. Was man da so alles bedenken und in Erwägung ziehen muss|uhoh:.


----------



## Joka (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab ihn erst einen Monat bei mir zuhaus....und er/sie  is ca 10 Monate alt

Später bekommt er einen eigenen Raum)min 3x4 Meter.
Wenn man das vernünftig einrichtet reicht der Platz weil ein Krokodil nicht in Gefangenschaft auf Nahrungssuche gehen muss und nur rumdößt.

Man kann auch viel Platz sparen wenn man so wie ich jetzt im Terra den Landteil(Sonnenplatz) über dem Wasserbecken baut.

Entweder bau ich später in den RAum einnen großen gfk Teich ein oder ich mach das wieder selbst mit epoxidharz oder beton...mal sehen.

dann ein grosser teichfilter+viele pflanzen(ziehen nitrat) und dann sollte das laufen 

aber ich hoffe ich hab noch ein paar jahre zeit


----------



## hecht 1 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

boah! so n tier ist ja echt der hammer! kann man sich statt sowas nicht bald ein eigenheim kaufen;+.
willst du uns denn mal vwerraten, was so ein spass kostet???|kopfkrat


----------



## Joka (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das kostet nicht viel im Monat,aber auf die Jahre gerechnet |uhoh:

Anschaffung ist das wehnigste..das schlimme ist der Strom,Wasser und du musst halt den Platz haben.

Wenn man Angler ist ist das Futter das kleinste Problem und rech günstig 

Aber abwechslungsreich muss man füttern nur Fisch geht garnicht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja in so einem Raum mit Becken könnte das gut gehen. Musste halt nur ne Schulung bei den rangern in Australien machen wie man so ein Tier mit 1m bändigt.:q  So ein Vieh hat ja Kraft. Könntest ja mal anfragen ob die 20 kilo Weißfisch die immer beim hegefischen bei uns gefangen werden an dich gehen könnten.:m


----------



## Cloud (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



hecht 1 schrieb:


> boah! so n tier ist ja echt der hammer! kann man sich statt sowas nicht bald ein eigenheim kaufen;+.
> willst du uns denn mal vwerraten, was so ein spass kostet???|kopfkrat


solltest du den Kaiman vom Preis her meinen, sind die auch nicht so teuer... 150€ - 200€ kosten sie in den meisten Läden


----------



## Miehzman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Irgendwer hatte gefragt welche Fische ich denn großziehe!
Zum einen Giebel, zum anderen meine kleinen selbstabgestriffenen Gründlinge!!
Ich wusste garnich, dass Kaimane, oder worüber ihr redet, einheimische Fische sind :q :q :q |rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich habe heute einen Brillenkaiman(ist glaube ich die deutsche Bezeichnung für Jokas kaiman) in der Zoohandlung für 199€ gesehen. Der war auch noch total klein. Also wer einen haben will bekommt ihn in Magdeburg günstig.


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/r3g2Jxa6.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/wBd5Yt6D.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!:q:q:q Endlich hats geklappt. Hier also meine lang versprochenen Bilder. es hat sich auch schon wieder viel verändert- sind also nich aktuell.


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/RiXydfv8.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/UJ9C3BRa.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/pzV8AT2K.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/hAqc5eIg.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/vOEQ58ey.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/BjipO5Li.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/GdbDnCe9.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/bZVd7pxk.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/f4pBahFD.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/f4pBahFD.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/J5u8led8.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/aqvT2ql6.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/wGHgjHUz.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/khZ26ooY.jpg]
	
[/URL][URL=http://www.directupload.net/show/d/793/LDhPpnB6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sofa (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na ja, jetzt hab ich schon mal Bilder, da hab ich gleich alle reingeknallt!:m


----------



## DanyS73 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin zusammen

Das 300l Becken bei mir ist besetzt mit 7 Ukeleien, einem Rotauge und einem Wels (52cm). An die Fische geht er in soweit dran das er fröhlich hinterherschwimmt. Alle 4 Tage halte ich Ihm einen Laubwurm vor die Barteln aber nur alle 8 bis 12 Tage mag er den haben (einen zweiten verschmäht er dann aber).

Was kann ich dem Wels an Futter geben damit er es besser hat? Er war bis vor nem Monat noch ein wilder Wels!

Übrigens nebenbei bemerkt: Welse verleiten leider Barsche von 28cm zu einem Sprung aus dem Aquarium!

Bild vom Wels


----------



## hecht 1 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



DanyS73 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was kann ich dem Wels an Futter geben damit er es besser hat? Er war bis vor nem Monat noch ein wilder Wels!
> 
> ...




Ich würde im kein futter geben, sondern solange er sich noch nicht ganz an die gefangenschaft gewöhnt hat, ihm die freiheit wiedergeben!!!

lauben, plötzen, rotfedern/augen... das ist ja alles schön und gut, auch interessant im AQ zu beobachten, aber bei hechten/welsen hört der spass meiner meinung nach auf...
300l becken ist zwar groß, aber für einen wels, damit er ordentlich wachsen/lbn kann trotzdem zu klein!

 die kritik ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber denk doch mal drüber nach#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich finde auch dass 300 liter viel zu klein sind. Wenns ein kleiner Wels von sagen wir mal 15cm wäre könntest du ihn eine Weile behalten aber bei 52cm ist der nichtmal für ein 1000liter Becken geeignet. Ein Wels ist ein leidenschaftlicher Räuber der auch gerne mal laut aufs Wasser klatschend räubert und sich austobt. Das kann er bei dir hundertprozentig nicht. Also setz ihn liber zurück. Der ist eindeutig zu groß. Ein Aquarium sollte immer mindestens 8 mal so lang sein wie der größte Fisch der in ihm lebt. Das gilt allerdings nur für nicht so schwimmfreudige Fische. Außerdem ist dein Wels ja noch ein Jungtier und die können gut und gerne mal 2,50 m bei guten Bedingungen werden. Außerdem nimmt er bei dir kaum nahrung weil er 1) kaum Energie verbraucht weil er sich nicht drinne austoben kann
2) ein sehr launisches Tier ist das nur gut frisst wenn alle Bedingungen stimmen(Strömungsverhältnisse, Witterung, Temperatur, Luftdruck).


----------



## Miehzman (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich kann jetz zwar keine Fachkundige beratung geben aber ich finde auch, dass der Fisch viel zu groß ist! Ich wieviel Kraft Welse von 50-60cm haben und die muss ja schließlich irgendwo hin! Mein Freund hat 2 welse in der gleichen Größe in seinem Teich, da finde ich, passt das noch, aber fürs AQ eindeutig zu groß!


----------



## Joka (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das Arme Tier


----------



## DanyS73 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das der Wels dort nicht alt wird habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt. Er ist genau wie die anderen nur so lange im Aquarium bis der Gartenteich erweitert ist. 3,5m³ reichen da ja nicht ganz aus.

Ich will nur wissen was ich ihm so lange bieten kann. Könnten wir vielleicht auf die Frage eingehen? Bitte!?


----------



## hecht 1 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

na dann hau aber ein mit dem gartenteichc#6

was man ihm geben kann...mmhhh ne menge:
würmer aller art, fischchen (brut), wenn du im teich ne schneckenplage hast schneckenmuß! (liebt mein ZKF und der ist ja auch räuber ).....


----------



## DanyS73 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ok die Frage hat sich erübrigt. Als heute morgen das licht an ging machte es BluB und weg war eine Ukelei. Wels liegt nun am Boden und ruht sich mit dickem Bauch aus!

Bis der Teich fertig ist sollten die Ukeleien noch reichen.


----------



## Miehzman (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lol is ja voll mies!


----------



## hecht 1 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Miehzman schrieb:


> lol is ja voll mies!



wenn du schon ein wels im AQ haben musst, dann.....#c#c#c


----------



## Fischdödl (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der ist doch keine 52cm groß der Lump! Mela ist ja auch nicht 3m lang |supergri


----------



## hecht 1 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mal wieder die zwischenfrage: wie gehts den fischen und dem kaiman???:q:q:q


----------



## Joka (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

Ja dem gehts gut 

Hab gestern mal wieder versucht ihn von der Pinzette zu füttern....zuerst hat er mich angefaucht aber dann kam er doch und hat sich den Wurm geschnappt #6

So langsam verliert er die Scheu und kommt auch bei Licht raus wenn ich Futter anbiete |supergri

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/5571/1343416imgdu4.jpg


----------



## Miehzman (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meinen Fischen geht es auch ganz gut!
Im Brutfischaq is schon ein richtiger Kavensmann von fast    4cm(!) drin


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schön dass es den Tieren gut geht. Was ist denn das für ein Fisch mit den 4cm? Bestimmt ein Gründling oder?


----------



## Joka (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Heute ist Fastentag 

Mal sehen ob er morgen wieder was von der Pinzette nimmt.....


----------



## Miehzman (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich weiß nich, wo die gründlinge abgeblieben sind! Da sind zwar fische drin aber alles nur giebel! Was fürn Durchmesser haben giebeleier (also der laich eines Giebels)? Vielleicht sind die Gründlinge ja wirklich nie geschüpft und das warn bvon anfang an Giebel die im eoimerschwammen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Einen Gründling erkennt man schon sehr früh. Also beim keschern habe ich bei uns auch schon Gründlinge von nur 2cm gehabt.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Leute,
Kann mir von euch jemand ein buch dazu
empfehlen;+;+???

Hab im Internet nix gefunden.

Danke füa eure aw`s


----------



## Miehzman (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Weil ich auch keine Bücher gefunden hab, habe ich diesen Threat aufgemacht...


----------



## Räuberschreck (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich habe mit folgendem Buch angefangen und schon viele heimische Fische erfolgreich "großgezogen"! Darunter Zander, Barsche, Rotaugen, Lauben,...

"Einheimische Fische im Aquarium" von Dieter Tönsmeier
Verlag Ulmer (Eugen)


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

über 70 seiten möchte ich mir jetzt nicht durchlesen.meine frage,reicht ein aquarium mit ca 1,50m länge aus um heimische fische zu halten.ich für meinen teil dachte hauptsächlich an diverse köderfische.


----------



## Steffen90 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja auf jeden Fall!! solange du keine Zander, Welse oder Hechte reisetzt sollte nichts schiefgehen!


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ja auf jeden Fall!! solange du keine *Zander, Welse oder Hechte* reisetzt sollte nichts schiefgehen!


 

sowas hat im aquarium nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Mike85 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kann mir jemand evtl. sagen wo ich ein kleinen Esox herbekomme???
Also einen Jungfisch...maximal 10cm lang....ist für mein großes Aquarium im Keller...nur der Esox und ein Stör kommen dort rein.

wer welche Anbieten kann bitte per PN melden.

Mfg Mike


----------



## Steffen90 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie groß ist das Aqarium??


----------



## hecht 1 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist das Aqarium??



Das ist eigtl. egal.#6
Solange das becken nicht mehr als ein paar tausend liter hat(vovon ich jetzt mal nicht ausgehe) , hat ein hecht GARNÖX im AQ zu suchen#d#d#d


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke Räüberschreck, werd ich mir besorgen


----------



## Miehzman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aber n Sterlet (Stör is auch übertrieben, mehr als Hecht sogar) ois darin ganz geil!!


----------



## Aitor (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hmmm Hecht wächst wirklich viel zu schnell im Becken, schlag dir das mal lieber wieder ausm Kopf. den könntest du maximal bei nem 1-2m becken 1-2 jahre halten. also von der größe her gesehen. außerdem sind das wahre meistern im ausbüchsen...die springen durchs kleinste loch in der abdeckung. zudem fressen sie wirklich sehr sehr viel....also, lass den Hecht lieber in der Natur...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also meiner Meinung nach haben beide Fischarten nichts in Aquarien zu suchen wenn du nicht gerade ein 10000 liter Becken hast.


----------



## Steffen90 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ein 2000Liter Becken mit reichlich Pflanzen würde eigendlich für nen Hecht bis ca. 35cm reichen.  kleiner darf es auf keinen fall sein!(am besten 2500L und mehr!) aber du musst bedenken, dass er reichlich Futterfische braucht!! und zwar lebende! und das er, wenn du ihn mit 10cm einsetzt in 2 Jahren zu groß für das Aquarium wird!
ein Stör(hybrid) sieht zwar gut aus aber er müsste ein mindestens genau so großes Becken haben!


----------



## Rheinbord (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe auch 2 Aquarien mit Einheimischen. Da kann man echt ne Menge lernen!!!#6


----------



## Miehzman (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mit dem Sterlet hab ich aber andere Erfahrung gemacht...


----------



## Steffen90 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin.
nix los hier im moment!
wie gehts euren Fischen?
ich habs jetzt geschafft meinen Barsch an Trockenfutter zu gewöhnen!


----------



## Miehzman (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja mein sonnenbarsch frisst sonderbarer weise auch flockenfutter
ich hab wegen praktikum (in ner Fischzucht ) nich soviel zeit fürn pc...
Meinen Fischen gehts denk ich ma gut


----------



## USA (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Servus
Ich hab da ein kleines problem!
in meinem gartenteich (ca. 3000liter) sind so viele kleine fische drinn, fingerlang sehen aus wie ukeleis oder lauben und auch goldfische, große brassen, kleine graskarpfen und gründlinge sind drinn. Aber die vermehren sich wie die ameisen!!! Der Teich quillt bald über, jetzt meine frage, kann ich da ein paar flußbarsche rein tun und meint ihr die schaffen es den bestand der weissfische mal zu senken??
Mal sehen wenn ich das nächste mal angeln gehe versuche ich mal ein paar bärschchen zu erwischen....


----------



## USA (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

oder könnt ich viielleicht einen kleinen hecht einsetzen???
Aber wo bekommt man einen kleinen hecht her???


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

kannst dir ruhig 3-5 größere (20-25cm) Flussbarsche reinsetzen!
geht super. nur wenn du pech hast, hast du in ein paar jahren mehr barsche als weißfische!


----------



## USA (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> nur wenn du pech hast, hast du in ein paar jahren mehr barsche als weißfische!


das wär mir sowieso lieber:m


----------



## Miehzman (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> nur wenn du pech hast, hast du in ein paar jahren mehr barsche als weißfische!


wird nich passieren!!
bei uns im teich kommt nich ein kleinfisch durch,m da die barsche alles (ja auch eigene brut) plattmachen...


----------



## Rheinspezi (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn du mal in die Kölner Gegend kommst kanst du gerne meinen Hecht (~21cm) haben. Der frisst mir mittlerweile einfach zu viel und greift alles an. Das ist übrigens ein Angebot an alle!!!


----------



## USA (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Rheinspezi schrieb:


> Wenn du mal in die Kölner Gegend kommst kanst du gerne meinen Hecht (~21cm) haben. Der frisst mir mittlerweile einfach zu viel und greift alles an. Das ist übrigens ein Angebot an alle!!!


Echt???
Wäre net übel....
wo haste den denn drinne?
#6


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*schieb*#6#6#6


----------



## Miehzman (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

HÄh?? versteh ich nich....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Miehzman schrieb:


> HÄh?? versteh ich nich....


 

Er macht das um das Thema wieder hochzurütteln(hochschieben). Dann verschwindet es nicht in der Versenkung.


----------



## hecht 1 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Er macht das um das Thema wieder hochzurütteln(hochschieben). Dann verschwindet es nicht in der Versenkung.



Genau:m


----------



## Rheinspezi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ein Freund hat mich da auf eine Idee gebracht, sagt mal ob ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht habt oder warum das gar nicht klappen kann!

Also man nehme 2 Becken und baue eins höher als das andere auf, jedoch beide unmittelbar nebeneinander. Jetzt bastele man sich IRGENDWIE einen Überlauf der in's niedriger gelegene Becken führt. Der Ansaugschlauch des Außenfilters nimmt Wasser aus dem unteren AQ und der Auslauf fügt es dem höheren Becken zu. So fließt das Wasser immer in dieser Reihenfolge: hohes Becken, Überlauf, niedriges Becken, Filter, hohes Becken. Verstanden????
Kann das klappen - welche Einwände gibt es??


----------



## Rheinspezi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schlecht gezeichnet sieht das dann so etwa aus:


----------



## hecht 1 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Alo klappen dürfte das schon#6

Aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, was das bringt. oder habe ich das jetzt überlesen;+;+;+

Ist das, damit das becken gekühlt wird, um sauerstoff rein zu bringen, oder fürs auge (und die ohren:q )

würde dann aber mit der filterung aufpassen: willst du dann beide becken besetzen oder nur das untere???;+|uhoh:

Hoffe du verstehst meine fragen noch:q:q:q


----------



## Rheinspezi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Will beide Becken besetzen. Das ist zum Einen für's Auge und zum anderen habe ich das Ziel mit einem Filter zwei Becken zu reinigen!!


----------



## Stippi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also das Problem ist das du zwar das Becken filterst aber im Prinzip nur das untere. Aus dem Oberen wird nur oberflächenwasser abgeführt. das führt dazu das das erste bechen halt stärker mit Mulm belastet wird, da ja da der Filter nur sehr bedingt wirkt.


----------



## Crossi (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

aber wenn der filter ausfällt, läuft das obere aquarium leer und das unter über--> stromausfall..


----------



## Sugar (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

wenn der filter ausfällt läuft doch oben kein Wasser mehr nach
wie soll dann das obere leer laufen. Man darf den Überlauf natürlich nicht zu weit unten im oberen Becken einsetzten 
dann Passiert auch nicht´s.

Und das mit dem Oberflächenwasser bezweifel ich auch stark 
durch den Filtereinlauf und einer etwaigen Strömmungspumpe,
wird eine genügende Wasserumwälzung erreicht.
Diese Art der Filterung gibt es schon ewig lange vorwiegend in der Meerwasseraquaristik.Dort wird allerdings das untere Becken als z.b. Rieselfilter betrieben. Aber der wesendlichste Vorteil dieser 2 Becken ist die Erhöhung des Gesamtvolumens der Wassermenge.

Grüße Enrico


----------



## Miehzman (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das geilste is ja noch die Zeichnung 
is zwar (wie du gesagt hast) schlecht aber man verstehts!


----------



## Sofa (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
hört sich ja echt cool an, und is sicher auch noch praktisch.
...nur so aus neugier, was wilst du denn einsetzen?

Jetzt um die Jahreszeit sinkten die Temperaturen in meinem aqua, da meins in nem bastelraum (nicht beheist) is.
Ich habe gehört dass die Fischies so ne art Winterruhe brauchen (weniger Futter-fressen auch so schon weniger,...).
Muss man da noch irgendetwas beachten?
PS: sind nur weißfische, n graskarpfen und 2 schleien drin
Sofa


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*push*


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

"schieb"


Gibs denn nichts mehr zu erzählen über Kaltwasseraquaristik mit einheimischen Fischen? Wie läuft es bei euch? Sagt mal: Bis zu welcher Temperatur geht der Toleranzberiech einer Plötze?


----------



## hecht 1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
hab gier mal ne frage: hat zwar nix mit einheimischen und eigtl auch nicht mit fischen zu tun, aber mit aquaristik

habe ein 50l becken geteilt und in der einen hälfte ziehe ich fischnachwuchs auf, in der anderen leben red fire garnelen und AS.

in dieser hälfte haben sich durch das füttern von gefrorenem tubifex irgendwie eier eingenistet und jetzt hab ich die riresen tubifex plage. ist zwar eiglt. gutes fischfutter, aber im garnelenteil nervt es docvh ziemlic. 

hat jemand nen plan, wie ich die da rausbekomme????;+;+;+


----------



## Steffen90 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ hecht1: wie sollen durch gefrorenes tubifex sowas reinkommen??!! dachte bis jetzt immer dürch einfrieren werden die abgetötet?!
und setz doch enfach so 5 guppys rein. die werden der plage schon herr.
@all: bei mir läufts bis aufn kleines algenproblem ganz gut.
@karpfenchamp: ich hab im sommer teilweise 25-27° in meinem becken gehabt und den fischen hats nicht geschadet!


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@hecht1

ja entweder so wie Steffen 90 beschrieben hat oder du drehst das mit den jungfischen und den Garnelen einfach mal um....die Fischbrut dürfte sich doch eig um die tubifex kümmern oder?
@all
Ach ja, ich hab mittlerweile auch n kleines Problem mit meinem wieder neu eingerichteten Aquarium.Hab noch keinen Bestaz drin ( jedenfalls keinen Freiwilligen).Allerdings is das Aq voll mit Schnecken. und ne Algenplage kündigt sich auch schon an.Was kann ich da denn nu tun?Weiß nich so genau warum sich jetzt Algen bilden, da ich weder überfüttere (macht ja keinen Sinn wenn das Aquarium noch nich besezt is^^) und das Aquarium steht auch nich im Sonnenlicht.Schnellwachsende Pflanzen hab ich auch drinne.
Was gibt es denn sonst noch für Gründe für ne überdurchschnittliche Algenbildung?

gruß der ostfriese


----------



## hecht 1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi,
algen kommen von zu hoher nährstoff belastung. wie sind denn die waserwerte?? besonders NO³??

äähhhm sorry meinte keine gefrorenen tubifex sondern getrocknete|evil:

das mit dem tauschen bzw guppys einsetzen hab ichz auch schon überlegt, aber die garnelen haben junge und ich möchte nicht, dass die aufgefressen werden. teilweise sind die auch soooo klein, dass man die noch garnicht sieht. daher ist das mit dem umsiedeln auch net so einfach. denke aber ich setzen jetzt einfach mal kleine rein. mal schauen!!!


----------



## Miehzman (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also:
getrocknete tubifex sind meiner meinung nach auch tot, zumindest würde ich mich nich mehr vermehren wollen, hätte ich nurnoch son trockenes Teil 
und:
Gründe für Algenbildung?? Manchmal glaube ich die schwimmen einfach so durch mein Wasser...


----------



## hecht 1 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hey,
also es reciht ja, wenn ein ei nicht richtig vernichtet wurde. man kann sichja auch über frostfutter schädlinge einschleppen. die müssten ja auch eigtl. tot sein#6


----------



## Steffen90 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

zu meinem kleinen algenproblem: mit dem hab ich mich abgefunden. wasserwerte sind ok und sonst hab ich auch sogut wie alles getan, damit ich das problem in griff bekomm.
hab sogar schon zur chemie gegriffen (algizit) hilft aber auch nix.


----------



## Miehzman (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jopa, bei mir hat sich das nach so ca. einem jahr von selbst geregelt, aber dann kam ne krankheit, ich habs AQ neu gemacht, und dann kamen alle algen wieder...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Miehzman schrieb:


> also:
> getrocknete tubifex sind meiner meinung nach auch tot, zumindest würde ich mich nich mehr vermehren wollen, hätte ich nurnoch son trockenes Teil
> und:
> Gründe für Algenbildung?? Manchmal glaube ich die schwimmen einfach so durch mein Wasser...


 

Das hat nichts mehr damit zu tun dass die Tubifex sich vermehren. Es können auch in getrocknetem Futter Eier auftreten und dann im Wasser schlüpfen. Das gibt es sogar bei Fischen. Irgendein Kärpfling oder Killifisch(kann mich nicht genau drann erinnern aber er ist blau) legt sogar bevor das Gewässer austrocknet seine Eier in den torfig lehmigen Boden des Gewässers. Das Gewässer trocknet aus und die Eier mit. Nach der Trockenperiode wird das Gewässer wieder überflutet und dies gibt den Eiern den Schub um zu schlüpfen. Im Aqaurium ist die Zucht nur möglich wenn man die Eier aus dem Aqua nimmt, sie in Substrat gibt und das dann in einer Plastiktüte trockenen lässt. Dann nach 14 Tagen wieder ins Wasser und fertig.


----------



## Steffen90 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Miehzman schrieb:


> jopa, bei mir hat sich das nach so ca. einem jahr von selbst geregelt, aber dann kam ne krankheit, ich habs AQ neu gemacht, und dann kamen alle algen wieder...


tja ich hab das problem schon seit über 3 jahren!#q #c


----------



## hecht 1 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@karpfenchamp:
das sind die killifische. die eier gibt man in torf und lässt sie dann später schlüpfen

@Miehzi: Siehste das geht!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



hecht 1 schrieb:


> @karpfenchamp:
> das sind die killifische. die eier gibt man in torf und lässt sie dann später schlüpfen
> 
> @Miehzi: Siehste das geht!


 

Aja konnte ich mir ja denken. Habe aber von Killifischen und Kärpflingen nicht so viel Ahnung wie von Afrikanischen oder Süd/Mittelamerikanischen Cichliden.
Labyrinthfische sind auch noch was schönes.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi #h 

nab jetz auch ein kleines AQ (60*30*30)
was soll ich da reintun???
dachte an ca. drei Karauschn, eine silberorfe, un ein paar kleine Rotaugen (3cm)|kopfkrat ;+ ? Is das ok?

PS: Was füttern?? Maden?? oder lieber trockenfutter??

PPS: Is Silberorfe das gleiche wie Aland??

Mfg
     Ich


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> hi #h
> 
> nab jetz auch ein kleines AQ (60*30*30)
> was soll ich da reintun???
> ...


ich würde sagen das ist das pefekte becken um köfis zu hältern 
setz dir kleine rotaugen (bis 6cm) rein. da hast du was zu gucken und dazu noch köfis, wenn sie zu groß werden!! 
füttern tust du am besten mit flockenfutter.
für mehr ist son kleines becken aber nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Donnerkrähe (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei mir läuft jetz alles soweit ganz gut|stolz: .
Hab jetz drei karauschn und sieben Rotaugen ca. 3cm. Ich fütter immer
SERA Vipan Flockenfutter. 
Das Problem:
die karauschn nehmen es in den mund un spuckn es dann wieder aus|kopfkrat .
Is das normal;+ 

Bis bald,
           ich


----------



## Möhnebiber (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja ist es, sie prüfen es erst bevor sie verstehen das es gut für sie ist. oder so ähnlich. Meine Stichlinge fressen jetzt auch sehr gerne Pellets.


----------



## Stippi (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zum Thema Algen:
Die kommen von einem erhöhten Nähstoffangebot oder falschem Lich im Aq.
Wichtig zu wissen ist, ob das Aq noch in den ersten Wochen ist, d.h. noch relativ neu ist oder schon länger eingefahren ist. In den ersten Wochen ist der hohe Nährstoffgehalt normal. Man kann dem entgegenwirken, indem man schnellwachsende Pflanzen einsetzt, die dann die Nährstoffe in Biomasse umwandeln. Du musst dann natürlich öfter diese Pflanzen stutzen bzw. sogar "ernten".


----------



## Donnerkrähe (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hat sich alles geregelt. die karauschen fressen gut und die rotaugen auch.
die wasserpest istgut gewachsen. musste schon "ernten"...


----------



## Bochumer Jung (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo steffen90,
was für trockenfutter gibst du deinen fischen zufressen wenn ich fragen darf?irgendwas besonderes?will nämlich auch ein becken für köderfische anlegen#h


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo
ich hab mein kaltwasserbechen jetzt abgebaut. sind wieder warmwasserfische drin! habich geschenkt bekommen.

@bochumer jung: ich hab immer einfaches flockenfutter von jbl, gefrorene rote mückenlarven, lebende wasserflöhe und forelli gefüttert. aber für köfis, je nach größe reicht normales flockenfutter (bis ca. 10cm), teichsticks (ab ca.10cm) und für größere forelli (ab ca.15cm).


----------



## Rheinspezi (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*schieb*
Ich dachte mir ich aktualisiere unseren Thread mal mit der Frage: Wo bekommt ihr besonders in dieser Jahreszeit Fische her? Im Zoomarkt kann man's ja völlig vergessen wenn man nicht gerade Warmwasserfan ist. 
Ich suche interessante Fische wie Gründlinge, vielleicht einen Zwergwels (Ictalurus nebulosus - so ungefähr).
Habt ihr Tipps für mich wo ich schöne Kaltwasserfischchen herbekomme??Habe jetzt im Moment nämlich nur Barsche und Rotaugen drin ....


----------



## hecht 1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
probier es mal beim obi.
die haben(heute gesehen) gründlinge dann so gelodfischzeug, sterlets...
Die teich saison hat doch noch garnicht begonnen#c#c#c


----------



## Miehzman (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zwerg- oder Katzenwelse  tja lustige gesellen. ich hab meine vor anderthalb Jahren mit einer Länge von 6cm gekauft. Bei regelmäßigem füttern sind sie pro Monat n cm gewachsen, dann hab ich allerdings das füttern reduziert: 1. Geld 2. kann ich die dann schnell in Teich setzen wenn se zu groß sind.
Tja jetz hab ich mal wieder etwas mehr gefüttert und jetz is der Größere 15 der Kleinere 14cm  ich glaub ich könnt die bald als neuer Rekordwaller aus der Weser verkaufen wenn ich die 20 Jahre so füttere


----------



## Fischfresser (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Diese Welse hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.Die gibt es bei euch noch zu kaufen?Nur für Teiche oder?In den USA sind die eine Seuche, hier ist es Gebietsweise auch schon so.
Mir ist es im Moment eigentlich ein bischen egal ob einheimische oder sonstige aber ich hab da ein paar verfressene Wassertierchen bei denen es nur auf die Größe ankommt:
http://img412.*ih.us/img412/7...isoben1si5.jpg (Enhydris chinensis)Fische leben da nicht lange drin... 
Wo geben denn die Aquarienleute ihre zu "viel gezüchteten" Jungbarsche oder irgendwas ab?DATZ?Etwa 5cm lang wär ok.So kleine fallen meistens durch eine normale Senke.Im Moment gibt es davon wohl auch nicht so viel.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Miehzman (27. März 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

versuchs im sommer mal mit pinkie oder kleinem wurm am 20er - 24er haken! oder bau dir ne senke aus fliegengitter  ich besetze immer unseren bach oder teich damit (also vereinsbach, da kümmert sich eh keiner drum)


----------



## Hunter73 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey
Ich habe einheimische Fische in meinem Gartenteich darunter sogar 2 karpfen.....
Denen gehts allen wunderbar......
hab jedenfalls noch keinen meckern gehört.....hehe


----------



## Lorenz (28. März 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Fischfresser schrieb:


> Wo geben denn die Aquarienleute ihre zu "viel gezüchteten" Jungbarsche oder irgendwas ab?



Verfüttern


----------



## Fischfresser (28. März 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Verfüttern


Natürlich, das hatte ich ja auch vor.Aber eben nicht an andere Fische. Nu haben sie erst mal ein paar Rubinbarben verdrückt.Die waren die längste Zeit eine Zierde.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Miehzman (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So, war grad mal wieder a Teich und hab den Barsch mitta Hand gefüttert  Was is im Moment in euren Teichen los?? AQ läuft wie immer...


----------



## Fischfresser (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mein Vater meinte er sieht seine Goldfische nicht mehr.Da flog so ein großer Vogel... 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Miehzman (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Irgendwie find ich die Forelle in unserm Teich nicht mehr wieder.. hoffentlich isse nur zu Faul um sich blicken zu lassen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei uns lebt alles noch. Habe gestern auch unseren Flusskrebs gesehen wie er Algen abgeweidet hat. Der Karpfen macht wie immer Bugwellen wenn er sich Futter holt. Meine beiden Schleien sind auch top munter. Könnte nicht besser laufen. Leider habe ich zur Zeit nen 25 Fische Schwarm kleine Plötzen und für die ist im Teich kein Platz mehr. Irgendwann hole ich sie dann mal raus.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was man Katzenwelsen füttern soll?;+ 

#c
Hab nämlich vor mir einen kleinen zu holen..


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

normales teich oder flockenfutter müsst gehn! wenn nicht würmer, maden,.....


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Würmer und maden is son problem...

hab das ma gemcht, nur sind ein paar meinen fischen entkommen.
die sind dann gestorben, und es hat geschimmelt. das machts wasser kaputt...


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

jaaaa.... du darfst bei vileicht 5 fischen nicht 20maden oder so reinschmeisen! sonern immer zwei, drei! halt nur soviele wie die fische auch solange die maden fallen fressen.


----------



## Leif (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

Maden sind mit das schlechteste Futter was du ihnen anbieten kannst.
Ist nur ne Eiweißbombe und hat keinen Nährwert.
Zudem kommen gerade kleine fischarten nicht mit der chitinhaut zurecht.


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*schieeeeeeeeeb*


----------



## Donnerkrähe (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hinterher is man immer schlauer...


----------



## Fischfresser (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Donnerkrähe: Is ja ein doller Avatar...Schaaf..Wollpertinger..?|kopfkrat:q
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Donnerkrähe (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Soll ein Kaninchen sein


----------



## Campi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so dann wollen wir auch mal ein kleines "Posing" veranstalten ;-)
Besatz : Karpfen,Giebel,Aal,Tigerschmerle,Panzerwels,Hexenwels,
Liniendornwels,Siambarbe,Fadenfisch und Dornauge 
die racker leben alle friedlich und gesund miteinander in einem 200l becken
den umzug gestern haben auch alle unbeschadet überstanden *freu*

mfg Hechtnixe und Campi


----------



## Fischfresser (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ziemlich bunte Mischung in dem Becken.
Auf Dauer ist das aber nix.Karpfen werden zu groß, der Aal haut die kleine Schmerle weg und dem einen oder anderem wird es entweder zu kalt oder zu warm darin werden.Aber noch hast du ja Freude dran...
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Campi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

OK noch ein bissel Background dazu 
die Carps sind da jetzt etwa ein Jahr drinne genauso die Giebel neu sind nur die Aale ;-)
Temperatur hab ich auf 22-23°C und habe keinerlei probleme feststellen können 
minimal Algen und die Pflanzen wachsen normal 
wie gesagt das ganze läuft jetzt ein Jahr mit dem Mischbesatz und vorher lief es 2 Jahre als normal Becken
habe nicht einen toten Fisch gehabt in der Zeit 

mfg Campi

p.s. Carps werden "ausgewildert" wenn sie zu gross werden


----------



## Laserbeak (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Campi:

Klasse sieht das Becken aus !!
Mal wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass gesunder Mischbesatz einfach das Beste ist. Mit dem Aal könnte mein Vorposter recht haben, allerdings wird er eher sehr sehr langsam wachsen. Und bei entsprechender Fütterung dürfte das auch kein Problem werden.
Kann höchstens sein, dass der nachts das Becken rebellisch macht und die anderen nicht zur Ruhe kommen.
Aber noch einmal:

Klasse !!!


PS:
Das an der Scheibe dürfte ein Ancistrus sp. oder dolichopterus sein. Also ein brauner Antennenwels.  |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Fischfresser schrieb:


> Ziemlich bunte Mischung in dem Becken.
> Auf Dauer ist das aber nix.Karpfen werden zu groß, der Aal haut die kleine Schmerle weg und dem einen oder anderem wird es entweder zu kalt oder zu warm darin werden.Aber noch hast du ja Freude dran...
> Gruß
> Patrick


 
Hi ,

Na da mach dir mal keine Sorge,
Karpfen und Giebel als natürliche  Kaltwasserfische , an periodische Temp-Schwankungen gewohnt , werden da nicht groß. Zum kümmern reicht ja dieser "Lebensraum". "Gut" solls ihnen nicht gehen , überleben reicht. Achja Überleben.........na da die Aale diese Sorgen nicht. Wenn die Abdeckung nicht 1000%ig dicht ist , liegen se bald als Dörrfisch auf dem Teppich.
Was solls , in dem Meterbecken ist ja noch Platz , da passt noch was rein. Hecht oder Forelle.........das wird schon


----------



## Latino-chico (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

HI , wollte mal Fragen ob jemand fon euch ein Hecht im *Aquarium hatt will mir ein zulegen und wollte wissen was man dafür braucht.
*


----------



## Campi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Na da mach dir mal keine Sorge,
> Karpfen und Giebel als natürliche  Kaltwasserfische , an periodische Temp-Schwankungen gewohnt , werden da nicht groß. Zum kümmern reicht ja dieser "Lebensraum". "Gut" solls ihnen nicht gehen , überleben reicht. Achja Überleben.........na da die Aale diese Sorgen nicht. Wenn die Abdeckung nicht 1000%ig dicht ist , liegen se bald als Dörrfisch auf dem Teppich.
> Was solls , in dem Meterbecken ist ja noch Platz , da passt noch was rein. Hecht oder Forelle.........das wird schon



wer lesen kann ...... die carps kommen raus sobald sie gross genug sind und die aale werden sicherlich nicht als dörrfisch enden da ein jeder weiss das sie raus können wenn sie wollen von daher ist das becken zu allen seiten geschlossen
aber ich sehe schon .... wären da jetzt prima rotaugen drinne als köfi auf vorrat dann wäre alles in ordnung .....

mfg Campi


----------



## Miss-Esox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Alsooo:
Wenn man danach ginge wieviel Platz ein Tier zum Leben braucht, dann müssten für alle Ziervögel ein Käfigverbot, für alle Rindviecher Zaunverbot und für alle Aquarienfische Haltungsverbot ausgesprochen werden!
Wenn ein paar kleine Karpfen bzw Aale etc aus z.T. Zuchtanstalten in ein geräumiges Becken einquartiert werden, so werden sie sicherlich kein Heimweh leiden!
Es sind keine Mitbewohner auf dauer!
Sobald sie zu groß werden, können sie die Freiheit genießen!
Solange die natürlichen Umstände berücksichtigt werden, kann es den Fischen nicht schlecht gehen!
Hier herrscht das weitverbreitete Fehlverhalten vieler Menschen vor: Und zwar das vermenschlichen von Tieren!
Ein Fisch hat keinerlei menschliches Denken!
So wie viele Leute glauben ihr Papagei sage Bescheid wann er Hunger hat.... Völlig falsch! Das Tier plappert aus Langeweile...
Unsere Kaltwasserfische mögen sogar Temperaturen um bzw über 20°C.
Auch das Futter ist auf die Bedürfnisse abgestimmt!
Es gibt keine Maden (Salmonellen, Eiweiß), dafür Dendrobena und Mistwürmer die sich zuvor in nassem Zeitungspapier ausschieten konnten damit den Fischen der Sand in den Würmern nicht zum Bauchweh führen kann.
Zudem gibt es rote Mückenlarven und Trockenfutter wird auch gern genommen...
@Gunnar:
Das mit Hecht und Forelle is ne prima Idee!!!
Mir kämen da noch Wels und Zander im Sinn#d

@Latino:
Für nen Hecht bräuchte man schon ein sehr großes Becken ab 300l.
Nicht zuletzt damit er sich nicht den Schnabel an der Scheibe bricht, während er ein Beutefisch packen will.
Sondern auch deshalb, um den Beutefischen eine gewisse Chance zum verstecken etc. zu geben.
Ein Hecht sollte dann allein gehalten werden mit Fischen, die einem nicht unbedingt ans Herz gewachsen sind.
Er holt sich jeden Fisch der ihm in einem passenden Moment vor die Augen kommt...
Es muss das ganze Jahr über Kleinfisch vorhanden sein.
Dennoch ist eine Futterpause von 2-3Tagen auch nicht schlecht, wenn der letzte Fisch im Esox verschwunden ist.
Schwimmpflanzen oder kräftige Kraut und Stengelpflanzen bieten ihm genügend Deckung.
Auch Schieferplatten, aufgebaut zu einer geräumigen Höhle, weiß Mister E. zu schätzen!


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo@ all,

Ích unterscheide zwischen hältern und pflegen.Wenn ich pflegen will mach ich mir Gedanken wie ich die natürliche Umgebung so gut wie möglich nachmachen will. Ich eigne mir Wissen an so das Endgröße , Ph-Wert , Härte , Nitrit , Nitrat , Sozialverhalten usw. keine Fremdwörter mehr sind.Also einfach gesagt Grundwissen.  Dieses Grundwissen gebe ich gern weiter. Aber nach einigen Jahren Aquaristikforen Mitarbeit hab ich gelernt das ich einen Gegner habe : Gleichgültigkeit und Lernresestents. Und mitlerweile reagier ich leicht säuerlich wenn ich gewisse Sachen lese. Einfach nur Zeitverschwendung. Leider!
Damit hier wieder Ruhe einkehrt......ich halt mich zurück.....meine Mimose pflegen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Einen Hecht würde ich garnicht im Aquarium halten. Das ist einfach kein geeigneter Fisch. Ein Hecht brauch unmengen an Platz zum rauben. Außerdem wird der ja schnell sehr groß. 300l sind nicht annähernd artgerecht für einen Hecht. Selbst 1000l sind nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft einen Hecht halten möchte dann sollte man schon über ein 2000l Becken nachdenken. Alles andere ist auf Dauer nur Quälerei. Ich habe selbst schon Becken mit diesen Maßen gesehen und empfinde 1000liter als zu wenig. In 2000l kann man einen Hecht auch mal 50cm lang werden lassen und er hat immer noch Platz zum räubern. Aber es ist gänzlich besser von diesem Gedanken Abstand zu nehmen. Ich würde mir kein 2000l nur für Hecht aufstellen. Man sollte immer bedenken, dass das Becken mind. 10 mal so lang sein sollte wie der größte Fisch(Endgröße) der in ihm schwimmt. Das trifft aber auch nur für Fische zu die nicht gerade ständig hin und her schießen wie zum Beispiel Forellen. Da können dann auch 2000l zu klein sein.

Noch ne Frage: Sind die Aale die da im Becken schwimmen noch fast Glasaale oder warum sind die so hell? Und warum verstecken die sich nicht irgendwo und schwimmen herum?


----------



## BadnerPower (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,ich habe im momen en normales AQ mit 112l.Würde mir aber gerne eins zulegen in das ich auch einheimische fische einsetzen kann.Wieviel l sollte das AQ ungefähr haben wenn ich flussbarsche,sonnenbarsche,gründlinge oda sowas einsetzen möchte?

lg badner


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich denke mal bei diesen doch eher kleinen Fischen genügen 240 bzw. 300liter. Du musst darauf achten nicht zu viel Fisch einzusetzen. Also keine 5 Flussbarsche + 5 Sonnenbarsche. Das würde nicht gut gehen. Mein Tipp sind 2 oder 3 Flussbarsche und max. 2 Sonnenbarsche. Gründlinge könntest du dann auch noch so ca. 4 einsetzen. Wenn dir die Fische gefallen würde ich dir noch Zwergwelse empfehlen. Das sind echt tolle Tiere. Achte aber darauf davon dann nicht mehr als 2 zu halten. Die werden ja auch bis zu 30cm(bei uns meist nicht mehr als 20cm).


----------



## Fishmaster (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Barsche sind auch ne feine Sache..

Hier einer beim fressen.


----------



## daKorby (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

servus 

hab in meinem aquarium daheim selber spiegler, schuppis, rotaugen/ federn, Graser und eine Karausche. wenn jemand greaser in sein aquarium tun will pflanzt keine pflanzen an werden sowieso zusammengefressen.

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## Donnerkrähe (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo
ich war im urlaub, und als ich wiederkam, hatte ich folgendes Problem:

alle Pflanzen waren abgefressen#q oder zt ausgerissen
Besatz: Karauschen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, und einen kleinen Antennenwels. Nun meine Frage: 

Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, welcher Fisch verantwortlich dafür sein könnte?
Habe ein wenig die Karauschen im Verdacht, bin aber nich sicher. Wer kann mir helfen?

Gruß, Donnerkrähe


----------



## Donnerkrähe (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kann mir niemand Helfen???


----------



## PureContact (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich denk die karauschen habe n bissi gegründelt


----------



## Miscal (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

_Habe ein 400 l Aquarium mit Rotfedern,Plötze,Schleie u. Karauschen. |wavey:_
_Hatte das gleiche problem die Fische nahmen die Pflanzen als Blattspinat !_
_Mein Tipp pflanzen mit dicken Blättern nehmen #6_


----------



## Donnerkrähe (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab jetz die Rotfedern raus, die hat die Knospen von den neutrieben gefressen... Jetz hab ich Carolina Haarnixen und indischen Wasserwedel drin... und zwei winzige triebe Wasserpest. Hoffe das geht so. Was meint ihr?

PS: Braucht man für Barsche nicht Besondere Pflanzen?


----------



## Speedfisher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hab ein aquarium (54 liter)und hab dA ein paar köderfiosche drin,die fühlen sich wohl,fressen,gründeln usw....
Viele denken ja jetzt vielleicht das das becken zu klein ist,aba mein nachbar hat auch ein 54 liter aquarium und hat da auch brassen drin (15 cm)und die fische fressen auch,kann ich in das aquarium auch sonnenbarsche tun?

sg,speedfisher


----------



## Miscal (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> ich hab ein aquarium (54 liter)und hab dA ein paar köderfiosche drin,die fühlen sich wohl,fressen,gründeln usw....
> Viele denken ja jetzt vielleicht das das becken zu klein ist,aba mein nachbar hat auch ein 54 liter aquarium und hat da auch brassen drin (15 cm)und die fische fressen auch,kann ich in das aquarium auch sonnenbarsche tun?
> 
> sg,speedfisher


 

Pro cm Fisch rechnet man ein Liter Wasser !
Natürlich kannst du Sonnenbarsche ins Aq. setzen.
Aber lieber alleine


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich hatte Sonnenbarsche und da sind 54 Liter viel zu klein.Vor allem für mehrere (Revierverhalten).Ansonsten ein super interessanter Fisch,der sich leider nicht so gut mit anderen Lebewesen in "seinem" Aquarium versteht.


----------



## Werner G (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> Hab jetz die Rotfedern raus, die hat die Knospen von den neutrieben gefressen... Jetz hab ich Carolina Haarnixen und indischen Wasserwedel drin... und zwei winzige triebe Wasserpest. Hoffe das geht so. Was meint ihr?
> 
> PS: Braucht man für Barsche nicht Besondere Pflanzen?


 
Nein.

Wasserpest wird oft leider auch von den Rotaugen gefressen.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und von Döbeln, Karauschen, Karpfen...


----------



## Werner G (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo,
deshalb ist man vermutlich schneller durch mit denen, die Wasserpest in Ruhe lassen.
Das waren neben den Räubern bei mir Brassen und Lauben. 
Schleien hatte ich noch keine im AQ und die Gründlinge wurden vom Karpfen gefressen,
deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie die sich den Wasserpflanzen gegenüber verhalten.


----------



## t-bone (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Sonnenbarschen im Aquarium. Ich habe vor auf den Frühling/Sommer mein AQ mit S-Barschen zu besetzen. Was bevorzugen sie für eine Wassertemperatur? Kiesgrund? Pflanzen? Paaren sie sich in Gefangenschaft? Kann man Grundfische mit ihnen zusammen halten?


----------



## Bienzli (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo zusammen. ich besitze ein 112l aquarium und möchte einheimische fische einsetzen. wie transportiere ich die fische vom see zum aquarium? Bodenfische?


----------



## Matchking (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Am besten im Wasser!:m
Ein Eimer Wasser, Fische rein Deckel drauf-fertig
Ich hoffe du willst willst das Becken nicht mit 30cm Fischen besetzen, weil du so unglaubwürdig gefragt hast wie du die transportieren sollst.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich will mir demnächst auch nen größeres Aquarium mal hinstellen |bla:
irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf Neon's, Panzerwelse, Guppies und Co.
als Heizung brauch ich sicher nicht - sonst wie gehabt ?
wie oft muß das Wasser gewechselt werden und gibts da Probleme mit Algen ?
Weiß nicht genau wie groß das Aquarium ist, aber schätze so 200-250 l.


----------



## Döbelfischer (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gibts da Probleme mit Algen ?


 
sollte das wirklich so sein tu einfach Nasen rein, die essen die Algen auf


----------



## Werner G (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

-Licht mit Mittagspause. AQ-Pflanzen sollen damit besser klarkommen als Algen.
-Schnellwachsende Pflanzen die dem Wasser Nährstoffe entziehen. Wasserpest und/oder Hornkraut.
-Apfelschnecken.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wo krieg ich hier im Norden nur Nasen her ... |kopfkrat :m
ich denke da an nen paar normale Weißfische wie Rotaugen, Gründlinge, vielleicht ne kl. Schleie und zum Spaß nen paar ganz lütte Barsche ...


----------



## andi72 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also ich hab hier n 54er stehn mit kois ,goldies u. karauschenhybriden (alle so > 5 cm) stehn.
sehr gefräßig die burschen. meine wasserpest haben sie schon kpl vertilgt.
ansonsten sehr interessant wie sich karpfen und weisfischartige beim gründeln die zeit vertreiben.
im frühjahr is das ganze draußen nochmal mit 1000 L dran .....

andi


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also ich bin auch schon seit einiger zeit drauf und dran mir wieder ein etwas grösseres aquarium zu kaufen.....und wenn ich mich hier so durchlese bekomme ich immer mehr lust auf heimisch arten in meinem becken.....sehr interessant hier...


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



t-bone schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Sonnenbarschen im Aquarium. Ich habe vor auf den Frühling/Sommer mein AQ mit S-Barschen zu besetzen. Was bevorzugen sie für eine Wassertemperatur? Kiesgrund? Pflanzen? Paaren sie sich in Gefangenschaft? Kann man Grundfische mit ihnen zusammen halten?



Zu den Sonnenbarschen.
Wie schon gesagt ist es ein super interessanter Fisch.Allerdings ist er sehr agressiv gegenüber anderen Fischen und auch gegenüber seinen Artgenossen.Hatte ein Männchen und ein Weibchen mit einigen andern Kleinfischen im Becken.Das Männchen hat alle Fische gejagt und das Weibchen terrorisiert.Also ein sehr ausgeprägtes Revierverhalten.Hab die in nem 120 Liter Becken gehalten.Würde an deiner Stelle wenn du dich für Sonnenbarsche entscheidest einen in Einzelhaft im Artenbecken halten.Pflanzen geht alles was die Temperaturen vertragen.Hatte vor allem Wasserpest drin.Die Sonnenbarsche mögen dicht bepflanzte Becken und die Wasserpest wird dann richtig zu nem kleinen "Wald" wo sich dann gerne zurückgezogen wird.Auch kleine Höhlen werden gerne angenommen.Kiesgrund is völlig in Ordnung.Nahrung: Futtertabletten;Lebendfutter usw.

gréetz


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*push*


----------



## Werner G (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Welche Erfahrungen gibts mit kleinen Schleien bzw. Silberkarpfen?

Fressen die Schleien auch Wasserpest und Hornkraut, so wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Karpfen?

Silberkarpfen sollen gern springen wenn sie sich erschrecken.
Mein AQ ist Zwecks mögl. niedriger Temperatur oben offen...


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen gibts mit kleinen Schleien bzw. Silberkarpfen?
> 
> Fressen die Schleien auch Wasserpest und Hornkraut, so wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Karpfen?
> 
> ...



Kleine Schleie hatten ich schon im Becken. Nachdem sie auch am 3. Tag nix gefressen hatte und nur unter der Schieferplatte gelegen hatte, durfte sie wieder in die Freiheit.

Alle anderen Fische wie Kaulbarsche, Plötzen und kleine Barsche wurden von unserem großen Barsch gefressen...........seitdem ist er alleiniger Herrscher.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
hab mal eine frage wie lange überleben vier forellen(ca.30cm) wenn ich die in einen 10l eimer reintu??
gruss und danke im voraus :vik:


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal eine frage wie lange überleben vier forellen(ca.30cm) wenn ich die in einen 10l eimer reintu??
> gruss und danke im voraus :vik:



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? |evil:


----------



## Werner G (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Jana,

dass ein Fisch mehr als 3 Tage nach dem ersten Schreck noch nichts gefressen hat, ist mir schon mehrmals (Brassen) passiert.
Richtig schwer war´s bei einem Kaulbarsch.
Glaube mich aber daran erinnern zu können, dass jemand mal geschrieben hatte Schleien seien schwer im AQ zu halten.
Einen Grund hatte er aber nicht angegeben |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> 
> dass ein Fisch mehr als 3 Tage nach dem ersten Schreck noch nichts gefressen hat, ist mir schon mehrmals (Brassen) passiert.
> Richtig schwer war´s bei einem Kaulbarsch.
> ...



Mir war das ganze aber "zu heiß" und ich pers. fand es besser, nicht noch länger zu warten.

Kaulbarsche hatte ich mal eine ganze Truppe. Das ging auch am Anfang recht gut, bis so alle 2-3 Tage einer immer fehlte und am Schluß keiner mehr übrig war.

2007 wollte ich dann mal wieder ein paar Plötzen einsetzen.......leider sind sie trotz langsamen Wasserwechsel alle nach ein paar Tagen verpilzt. Nur Her Barsch der dieses Jahr schon 3 Jahre hier weilt, dem geht es nach wie vor bestens.

Er ist nun so zahm, das er aus der Hand frisst.


----------



## Maurice (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
ich hab ein becken was glaub ich 250 l hat ich wollte daraus ein kaltwasser becken machen geht das oder ist das zu klein.würde gern 4 barsche rein tun und noch ein paar kleine fische.hätte auch an 1 aal und vielleicht an 2 oder 3 schleien gedacht aber dann nartürlich keine barsche.hab aber gerade gelesen das schleien schwer zu halten sind was meint ihr würde das klappen bei der größe vom aquarium.die fische vielleicht in der größe um die 10 bis 15 cm und wenn die dann zu groß werden kommen sie in die freihheit in den see

mfg
Maurice


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie Groß ist Herr Barsch den jetzt? Ich hatte mal welche im Becken, die waren nach so ca. zwei Jahren über 30cm und damit vieeel zu groß für mein Becken...

Grüße JK


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja die frage ist ERNST GEMEINT!!
will paar forellen in mein hausgewässer einsetzen

gruss


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Maurice schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab ein becken was glaub ich 250 l hat ich wollte daraus ein kaltwasser becken machen geht das oder ist das zu klein.


Jo, das geht, kommt auf den Besatz an...



Maurice schrieb:


> würde gern 4 barsche rein tun und noch ein paar kleinefische


 Schau Dir mal Janas Posts an, entweder oder...

Grüße JK


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Herr Barsch ist nicht allzuviel gewachsen kurioser weise......ich schätze ihn jetzt so um die 30cm. Ich denke aber, wenn man ihn jeden Tag sieht, fallen 1-3 cm im laufe der Zeit nicht allzuviel auf.

Da er alleiniger Herrscher ist, hat er schon jede Menge Platz, dennoch bin ich am überlegen ihn in das Gewässer zurück zu setzen, aus dem er stammt.
Das wollte ich zwar damals schon tun.......aber nun ja


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier sind noch paar ältere Bilder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58540&highlight=herr+barsch


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> ja die frage ist ERNST GEMEINT!!
> will paar forellen in mein hausgewässer einsetzen
> 
> gruss



oh gott^^

is das dein garten teich oder ein richtiges gewässer das für alle andern zugänglich is ?
falls ja machst du dich strafbar wenn du da einfach fische einsetzt^^

und eine 30er forelle im 10L Eimer `? -.- ...........................
...........................

ich denke nein -.-
nix gegen dich aber das is ne dämliche idee -.-


----------



## trout-spezi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo zusammen!
wo habt ihr eure becken stehen?
überleg mir auch zwecks köderfischhaltung eines anzulegen
doch geht das bei mir nicht in der wohnung, und draussen oder in der garage/gartenhaus etc. ist es doch bestimmt schlecht wegen frost oder!?

mfg


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

des is mein privat see da passen an die 500 gartenteiche rein.
so dämlich is die idee garnet mit karpfen,koikarpfen,waller,karauschen und schlein gings perfekt sind direkt weggeschwommen.

kann mir mal jemand nantwort geben ob des geht oder net?

gruss kk


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> wo habt ihr eure becken stehen?
> überleg mir auch zwecks köderfischhaltung eines anzulegen
> doch geht das bei mir nicht in der wohnung, und draussen oder in der garage/gartenhaus etc. ist es doch bestimmt schlecht wegen frost oder!?
> ...



absolut kein problem!
wenns in der gara tief genug is und du eine pumpe hast die das wasser in bewegung hält kein problem

ich habs mir aber etwas gemütlicher gemacht^^:

hinter unserm haus haben wir eine regentonne (500L), platz für jede menge köfis^^

hab da seit oktober nur noch 4 stück drin, die tonne is nichmal halbvoll, aber dennoch geht es ihnen wunderbar, zudem hab ich sie kein einziges mal füttern müssen, seeeeehr praktisch|supergri

vlg


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> wo habt ihr eure becken stehen?
> überleg mir auch zwecks köderfischhaltung eines anzulegen
> doch geht das bei mir nicht in der wohnung, und draussen oder in der garage/gartenhaus etc. ist es doch bestimmt schlecht wegen frost oder!?
> ...



Unser Kaltwasser AQ steht gleich hier in der Garage. Die Türe ist immer von früh bis abend auf, aber kein direktes Sonnenlicht. Somit hatten wir seit 2005 noch keine Probleme mit der Algenbildung. Künstlich beleuchten tun wir nicht.

Diesen Winter, sofern man ihn winter nennen kann, hatten wir keine Probleme mit Eis. Aber im Winter 2005/2006.....da war das AQ komplett geforeren an der Oberfläche und den ganzen Seitenscheiben. Der Aussenfilter ist auch geplatzt.

Bis auf das der Außenfilter kaputt ging, finde ich es aber nicht schlecht so, denn so machen die Fische alle 4 Jahreszeiten mit und schrauben bei kalten Temperaturen ihren Stoffwechsel wie in der Natur herunter.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> des is mein privat see da passen an die 500 gartenteiche rein.
> so dämlich is die idee garnet mit karpfen,koikarpfen,waller,karauschen und schlein gings perfekt sind direkt weggeschwommen.
> 
> kann mir mal jemand nantwort geben ob des geht oder net?
> ...



das mit den cypriniden glaub ich dir sofort, aber die kannst du nich mit salmoniden vergleichen, da sie nich mal annähernd so robust sind wie zb karpfen und schon garnich wie karausche, zudem hast du dann noch das problem mit dem sauerstoff...

naja kommt auf die distanz an wie lange du sie darin aufbewahren musst....
aber dennoch, is das nich gut wenn du sie in so einem engen behälter transportierst


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab ich mir au gedacht aber soen züchter hat in 1000l au 100 forellen drin und des im eimer is des gleiche nur kleiner und weniger. ich hab auch ne sauerstoffpumpe fürn zigaretten anzünder. die müssen des so ca.20min aushalten.

gruss


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

joa könnte eig hinhauen, 
aber wie viele willst du denn besetzen ?^^
und willst du pro forelle immer mit jeweils einem eimer hin und her fahren ?^^
weißt du überhaupt ob dein gewässer für forellen geignet is? nich das du dir welche käufst und sie dir am selben tag alle eingehen -.-


----------



## trout-spezi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also muss ich keine angst haben dass n 300 l becken in der garage  platzt? |supergri
hatte mir auch gedacht dass dieses natürliche klima den fischen besser bekommt als die dauer 20 grad im wohnzimmer!

die sache mit der regentonne hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber ist es so schön für die fische ringsum nur undurchsichtiges blau schimmerndes plastik zu haben? ;+

die dritte alternative wär n "fertigteich", also sonne wanne aber die sind meist nicht so tief also frieren se im winter zu und ne menge arbeit machts wohl auch....


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

des gewässer ist geeignet. ich will die forellen fangen und dann 4 in ein 10l eimer und des ganze vier mal und dann alle auf einmal rüberfahrn und reinsetzen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also auf das mit dem teich hätte ich keinen bock^^
is mit arbeit (loch buddeln) verbunden
kostet geld
und sieht blöd aus

mit dem natürlichen klima hast du auf jedenfall recht !

zur regentonne:
meine ist grün^^
und naja, schon im mittelalter wurden fische in regentonnen gehalten/gezüchtet, sollen ja keine hübschen zierfische sondern einfach köfis sein, was natürlich nich heißt, dass man sie schlecht behandeln soll, ne 500L tonne is ok und hell genug


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also mein Becken steht so ca. 1,7m hinter mir, habe mal gerade ein paar Bildchens geschossen (, dafür musste ich sogar aufstehen).

Nur die Karauschen hatten Lust, mein Willy ist etwas kamerascheu...
Momentan habe ich wieder mal so fiese ?Blaualgen?, die die ganzen Pflanzen/ den Boden überziehen (Bild 3) gibt es nichts was dagegen hilft? Hatte eigentlich immer gut geklappt, solange ich Fische drin hatte, die den Boden in Bewegung gehalten haben (z.B. Karpfen, oder eben Karauschen). Das letzte 3/4 Jahr ging es auch ganz gut, aber so seit ca. 2 Wochen kommen die wieder hoch. Hat das Was mit der Beleuchtungsdauer zu tun? (Habe eigentlich nichts geändert)

Grüße JK


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> des gewässer ist geeignet. ich will die forellen fangen und dann 4 in ein 10l eimer und des ganze vier mal und dann alle auf einmal rüberfahrn und reinsetzen.


 
so ein aufwand für 4 forellen, naja ich weiß nich, ich würde es deswegen und aus schon genannten gründen nich machen, is aber deine sache


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

sehr schön sieht das aus, besondes mit den pflanzen, da sieht man mal, dass auch einheimische fische in einer hübschen umgebung gehalten werden können...

kann dir bei deinem prob aber leider nich weiter helfen -.-


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



honeybee schrieb:


> 2007 wollte ich dann mal wieder ein paar Plötzen einsetzen.......leider sind sie trotz langsamen Wasserwechsel alle nach ein paar Tagen verpilzt.
> 
> Er ist nun so zahm, das er aus der Hand frisst.


 
Hat mit dem Wasserwechsel nichts zu tun, sondern mit dem Anfassen beim Abhaken.
Plötzen und Brassen sind da während der warmen 3 Jahreszeiten besonders empfindlich.
Einfach die Fische mit einer Tüte oder einem Stück Abfallsack greifen.
Seit ich da drauf gekommen bin, ist mir kein einziger Fisch im AQ oder den Teichen die ich hin und wieder besetze, verpiltzt.
Sollte es doch mal passieren helfen die Mittel gegen Verpilzung aus dem Zoofachhandel zuverlässig.
Habe vorsichtshalber trotzdem immer eine kleine Flasche davon im Schrank.

Mein größter Barsch war auch die ganze Zeit sehr zutraulich. 
Seit ich aber wieder mehr Pflanzen/Verstecke im AQ habe, fressen die Kleineren noch aus der Hand. Beim großen Barsch warte ich nun meist vergeblich.

@jkc

Fressen die Karauschen nicht an der Wasserpest?
Hatte jahrelang nur eine Leuchtstoffröhre an. 
Als ich auf Wunsch meiner Freundin die zweite zugeschaltet habe, bekam ich auch erst mal Blaualgen - und zwar so richtig.
In der Beleuchtung habe ich von Mittag bis 17 Uhr eine Pause.
Algen kommen damit schlechter zurecht als die Pflanzen.
Habe dann mehr Wasserpest gepflanzt, etwas häufiger TW und seit 2 Monaten habe ich - vorerst? - Ruhe.


----------



## Maurice (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
meint ihr ich kann mit einen 250 l AQ auch ein kaltwasser AQ machen oder ist das zu klein für ein paar fische 4 barsche oder 3 schleien 1 aal.

mfg
maurice


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn die klein genug sind geht das.
Wobei ich bislang weder Aal- noch Schleienerfahrung habe.
Bei mir steht ein 260L AQ.
Darin sind z.Zt. 3 Barsche und 2 Brassen. 
Alle aus verbutteten Beständen.


----------



## Maurice (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ok
danke hatte auch vor den aal so in der größe vielleicht um die 15 cm die schleien so um die 10 cm


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kleine Schleien gibts zur Not auch in Baumärkten zur herannahenden Teichsaison,
falls sich keine in entsprechender Größe fangen lassen sollte.
Aber wie willst Du an so einen kleinen Aal kommen?


----------



## Maurice (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
ich wohn in der nähe von der fischzucht http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de/index.html und da werde ich die her bekommen hab dort schon angerufen auch die kleinen schleien das ist kein problem bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich das machen soll weil das AQ nur 250 l hat

mfg
Maurice


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe gerade kein geeignetes Foto von meinem AQ zur Hand, 
aber für wenige! Fische in der Größe ist das ausreichend.
Nur bleiben die halt nicht lange so klein, wenn sie aus Zuchtbeständen stammen.
Also wirst Du öfters mal den Besatz erneuern müssen.


----------



## Maurice (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

das ist kein ding weil hab mein alte vereinsgewässer direkt so zu sagen vor der tür und dann mal öfters was neues auszuprobieren ist bestimmt cool.
was meinst du wieviele fische ich in der größe rein tun kann so 3 bis 5 bestimmt oder??
danke
mfg
Maurice


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Fressen die Karauschen nicht an der Wasserpest?



Hi, 

naja schon, aber zum Glück fressen sie nur die älteren Blätter unten an den Pflanzen. Wenn sie den unteren Teil leer gefressen haben, sind die Pflanzen meist schon wieder bis zur Oberfläche gewachsen. Dann kneife ich den untern, kaputten Teil ab und pflanze die Spitze wieder ein. So hält es sich ganz gut. Ist aber eine Sache der Balance, eine weitere Karausche würde das Verhältnis zum Kippen bringen und dann wäre erst mal Ebbe mit Wasserpest...
Zudem bekomme ich im Sommer öfters auch mal ein refresh aus einem 2m Becken, welches draußen im Garten meiner Oma steht (nur im Sommer).

Grüße JK


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
Mal was zum Aal im AQ,das Becken muß 100% geschlossen sein Deckel Draht etc. und auch die abdeckung beschweren sonst kann es sein das der die Deckel Abdeckung hoch hebt oder sich durchzwängt gerade Nachts wenn alles dunkel und ruhig ist,wenn der Aal erstmal spazieren geht und zwar nicht im Becken sondern in der Wohnung spätestens dann......

Habe da schon erfahrung mit leider|uhoh:,wenn eure Frauen auf einmal schreien weil der Aal durch die Bude rennt dann gibs(gabs) Ärger!
lg


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Maurice,

Hier gehts ja um Kaltwasser-AQ. Wie willst du eigentlich die Kühlung realisieren?
Wegen dem Aal. Es gibt nun mal Fische die sind für eine Pflege im AQ nicht geeignet. Der Aal gehört leider dazu.


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aal in ein Becken, finde ich auch nicht so Klasse. Im Becken schön anzusehen sind Barsche =)


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Habe gerade kein geeignetes Foto von meinem AQ zur Hand,
> aber für wenige! Fische in der Größe ist das ausreichend.
> Nur bleiben die halt nicht lange so klein, wenn sie aus Zuchtbeständen stammen.
> Also wirst Du öfters mal den Besatz erneuern müssen.


 
Die wachsen nur sehr langsam in so kleinen AQ und werden auch nicht groß. Sie passen ihre Größe dem AQ an bzw verbutten und wachsen nicht mehr ab.


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei uns war der der für paar Wochen drin um gewisse Verhalten zu beobachten,wie schon einige fische.Nach ca 2 Monaten durfte er im Mittellandkanal weiter schwimmen wie auch alle anderen fische.Aber auf dauer ist das nix vorallem bei Becken unter 300ltr.der brauch freiraum und viele verstecke.
lg


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Die wachsen nur sehr langsam in so kleinen AQ und werden auch nicht groß. Sie passen ihre Größe dem AQ an bzw verbutten und wachsen nicht mehr ab.


 
Oho , Ein Fachmann!!
Das mit dem verbutten im Aq auf Grund dessen Größe hätte ich gern mal näher erleutert bekommen. Genauso wüßt ich zu gern wie die Fische das machen. Einfach klein bleiben im zu kleinem Aq. 
Freue mich schon auf deine ausführliche und aufschlußreiche Antwort.


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Du bist natürlich vom Fach und hast dein Leben lang nichts anderes gemacht, als das beobachten und studieren von hier lebenden Fischen in Auqarien.|peinlich

z.B. habe ich einen kleinen Gartenteich, wo ich eine ca.10cm große Schleie besetzt habe, die mir beim Köfis senken ins Netz gegangen ist. Nach mehreren Jahren, war so gut wie kein Wachstum zu verzeichen, wo ich sie rausgeholt habe. Futter war immer genügend vorhanden und optimale Wasserfilterung gewährleistet. 

Das selbe spiel war auch mit Plötzen oder auch Barschen.

Gut zu beobachten ist dieses Phänomen auch bei Zierfischen. Ich züchte schon mehrere Jahre lang Lebengebärende. Sobald ein Weibchen ihre Jungen wirft, fische ich diese sofort ab und setzte sie erstmal einen Ableichkasten. Dort verharen sie dann eine gewisse Zeit. Futter haben diese rund um die Uhr. Diese Wachsen aber nur sehr minimal in diesem stark eingeschränktem Raum. Später werden sie dann umgesetzt in ein 60L Becken, wo sie dann mit viel weniger Futter in kürzester Zeit einen unglaublichen Schuß tun. Wenn diese dann groß genug sind für mein Großes Becken kommen sie dan rüber und legen nochmal in kürzester Zeit enorm zu, bis sie dann zum Verkäufer kommen.

Selbe beobachtungen habe ich auch bei diversen anderen Zierfischen gemacht. Auch bei Skalaren u Diskus, hat die Beckengröße bei mir immer einen unterschied im Wachstum ergeben.

Die Fische passen sich enorm Ihren Lebensverhältnissen an. Um so kleiner der Platz um so kleiner die Größe der Fische. Du wirst auch nicht der meinung sein (hoffe ich), dass eine Schleie in einem 200L Becken ihre volle Größe erreicht?

Edit:

Was ich vergass.. Mein Kommentar sollte kein Freibrief gewesen sein, Fische in kleine Becken zu pressen.

Es gibt durchaus Probleme. Die Fische werden nicht größer aber ihre Organe Wachsen weiter. Dies führt oft zu Verenden der Fische muss aber nicht. Des weiteren verschlechtern Überbesatz die Qualität des Wassers folgen sind zu hohe Nitratwerte usw..


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> hast dein Leben lang nichts anderes gemacht, als das beobachten und studieren von hier lebenden Fischen in Auqarien.


nö , hab ich nicht. Aber neben dem beobachten gibts auch lernen und sich Hintergrundwissen aneignen.


> Nach mehreren Jahren, war so gut wie kein Wachstum zu verzeichen, wo ich sie rausgeholt habe. Futter war immer genügend vorhanden und optimale Wasserfilterung gewährleistet.


Und das natürliche Futter sowie Sozialverhalten und Bewegungsraum usw. Was ist damit? Kunstfutter und ne gute Wasserquallität sind kein Garant für gutes Wachstum.Weißt du welche Wasserwerte für eine Schleie optimal sind. Kennt du die Wasserwerte in deinem Teich?


> Gut zu beobachten ist dieses Phänomen auch bei Zierfischen. Ich züchte schon mehrere Jahre lang Lebengebärende.


Gerade bei Zierfischen ist Kümmerwuchs allein dürch Überzüchtung heute Standart.Arten die vor 30 Jahren noch 8-10cm erreichen bringen es heute gerade auf 4-6 cm.Es ist heutzutage sehr schwer und teuer an adulte Stämme rann zu kommen.
Da die Fische in einem zukleinem AQ klein bleiben ist sicher ein Fakt.Aber dieser Kümerwuchs hat seine Ursachen. Und die liegen in den dann vorhandenen ungünstigen Bedingungen. Aber Ziel sollte es doch sein die richtigen , die besten Bedingungen  für die Fische zu schaffen. Ein Fisch der 60cm großwerden kann wird dies sicher nich in einem 200l AQ schaffen. Aber ein hältern dieses Fisches , in diesem Becken , ist für mich Tierquälerei. Von daher betrachete ich Empfelungen wie: Pack den Fisch ruhig darein , er wird schon nicht zu großwerden als sehr sehr unglücklich. Fische im AQ sollte gepflegt werden und nicht gehältert.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Edit:
> 
> Was ich vergass.. Mein Kommentar sollte kein Freibrief gewesen sein, Fische in kleine Becken zu pressen.
> Es gibt durchaus Probleme. Die Fische werden nicht größer aber ihre Organe Wachsen weiter. Dies führt oft zu Verenden der Fische muss aber nicht. Des weiteren verschlechtern Überbesatz die Qualität des Wassers folgen sind zu hohe Nitratwerte usw..
> __________________


Da du über dieses Wissen verfügst , dann versteh ich deinen ersten Beitrag erst Recht nicht nicht. Warum dann diese leichtfertige Aussage?


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und da hast du dein rumgebabbel selbst beantwortet..

"Und das natürliche Futter sowie Sozialverhalten und Bewegungsraum usw. Was ist damit? "

Genau so ist es sind auch die Probleme im Auquarium. und es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Fische nicht abwachsen.

Und warum leichtfertige Aussage? Habe ich jemanden dazu angeregt solche Fische in kleine Becken zu pferchen? Nein, denke ich.

Deine Interpertation meiner Aussage ist deine Sache und da kann ich nichts für, dass du dich dardurch angegrifen fühlst.


Klasse!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Und da hast du dein *rumgebabbel* selbst beantwortet..


Warum so unsachlich?


> Genau so ist es sind auch die Probleme im Auquarium. und es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Fische nicht abwachsen.


Ja und , du kennst doch anscheinend auch die Hintergründe dafür..................... von daher:


> Habe ich jemanden dazu angeregt solche Fische in kleine Becken zu pferchen?


dann lies das nochmal:


> Die wachsen nur sehr langsam in so kleinen AQ und werden auch nicht groß


Jeder Laie liest daraus ja es ja nicht weiter schlimm ist großwüchsige Fische in ein zu kleines AQ zu geben.
Das du das nicht so empfehlen wolltest , glaub ich dir sogar.Nur , es liest sich eben anders.


> ...........dass du dich dardurch angegrifen fühlst.
> 
> 
> Klasse!


Angeriffen?? Warum das denn? ne , eigentlich nicht. Gut.................. bischen mehr Sachlichkeit von deiner Seite aus............. Dann macht solch "Gespräch" auch Spaß. Und User mit weniger Wissen lernen nebenbei was. Oder was glaubst du warum ich hier schreibe.Streit ist das letzte was ich hier suche.


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oho , Ein Fachmann!!
> Das mit dem verbutten im Aq auf Grund dessen Größe hätte ich gern mal näher erleutert bekommen. Genauso wüßt ich zu gern wie die Fische das machen. Einfach klein bleiben im zu kleinem Aq.
> Freue mich schon auf deine ausführliche und aufschlußreiche Antwort.


 
Ok. Du bist der Meinung, dass dieser Kommentar deiner Seite, darauf aufmerksam machen sollte, dass keine Leihen falsch verstehen. Und ist sicherlich auch nicht provokativer Natur. 
"Oho, Ein Fachmann!!" Hört sich für mich persönlich sehr ätzend an und zeigt mir, dass jemand sich wieder mal wie öfters hier üblich profilieren muss.

Ich will dir nichts böses nachreden, kommt aber so rüber und ist durchaus auch nicht sachlich.

Du wolltest auch wissen, wie die Fische das machen, dass zu klein bleiben in einem kleinen AQ. Anscheined weißt du es doch?! Warum sollte ich dir das dann näher erläutern?

Meine Aussage:

"Die wachsen nur sehr langsam in so kleinen AQ und werden auch nicht groß" 

ist doch kaum Anregung oder für Leihen ein Ansporn dieses zu tun? Ich gebe keine Empfehlung, jediglich einen Hinweis. Wie der einzelne es interpretiert, liegt nicht in meinem ermessen. Jeder der ernsthaft vorhat mit dem Thema Aquaristik einzusteigen, wird sich ja vorher informieren. Wer das nicht tut, wird auch ohne meinen (anscheinend von dir) "missverständlichen" Beitrag tun. Gerade Aquaristik ist ein spannendes Thema, dass auch ein gewisses Grundwissen voraussetzt. 

Oder springst du aus dem Fenster, nur weil ich dir es hier empfehle, du selber bist darin aber noch Leihe? 

Ich suche auch keinen Streit, sicherlich nicht. Aber wenn du meinen post anprangerst, frage ich dich ist die von dir geschriebene und oben zitierte Antwort besser?

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man das viel besser bewältigen können, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Oho, Ein Fachmann!!" Hört sich für mich persönlich sehr ätzend an und zeigt mir, dass jemand sich wieder mal wie öfters hier üblich profilieren muss.


Ok , gut. Der Wink ist ist angekommen.Versteh dich.
Aber hast du alle 86 Seiten in diesem Thread gelesen? Das weißt du auch worum es mir geht.


> Du wolltest auch wissen, wie die Fische das machen, dass zu klein bleiben in einem kleinen AQ. Anscheined weißt du es doch?! Warum sollte ich dir das dann näher erläutern?


Dein erster Beitrag  ............. Solche Tipps hab ich dieversen AQ-Foren schon x-mal gelesen. Und immer von Leuten mit Null Ahnung.Und wenn dann nachgefragt wird wie diese Aussage denn begründet ist , kommt entweder heiße Luft oder der Betreffende zieht maulend davon.*Oder aber was viel viel bessser ist* , es entwicklet sich ein fachlich /sachliches Gespräch. Dabei geht es nicht darum dem Gegenüber fertig zu machen.Sondern darum ihm die "Gefählichtkeit" der Aussage dazulegen und um Hintergründe offen zu legen. Schließlich sollen ja auch spätere Leser was davon haben.



> Jeder der ernsthaft vorhat mit dem Thema Aquaristik einzusteigen, wird sich ja vorher informieren.


oh das wär schön. Die Realität ist sehr viel anders. Hab viele Jahre in AQ-Foren aktiv mit gemacht. Die vielen Hilfe -Hilfe-Threads sprechen da ne sehr sehr deutliche Sprache.


> Gerade Aquaristik ist ein spannendes Thema, dass auch ein gewisses Grundwissen voraussetzt.


Ja 100%ig richtig! Aber viele "holen" sich dieses Grundwissen nebenbei auch aus solchen Thread's wie diesen. Deswegen sollten gewisse Aussagen , aus denen evt. falsche Schlüsse gezogen werden könnten , nicht unkommentiert stehen bleiben.



> Aber wenn du meinen post anprangerst, frage ich dich ist die von dir geschriebene und oben zitierte Antwort besser?


Stimmt ,hast wieder grtroffen!!
Den Hintergrund hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben.



> Meiner Meinung nach hätte man das viel besser bewältigen können, oder liege ich da falsch?


Hmmm........... sage mal so.Dein Ausgangsbeitrag hätte nicht so allgemein ausfallen dürfen. Und ich häte anders reagiesen müssen.    ........ gut so??

Auf der anderen Seite , hier lesen so viele mit. Die wollen lernen .............. und unterhalten werden.


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ hecq + Gunnar:

Habe mir Eure Diskussion nicht ganz durchgelesen, kann aber versichern, dass Fische aus normalen Beständen durchaus zu groß werden können.
Möglicherweise würden sie nie ihre zu erwartende Endgröße erreichen, aber zumindest doch so groß, dass sie für mein 260l Becken "zu groß" sind.
Ich lasse nicht umsonst immer wieder Fische frei bzw. sie kommen in die Teiche.
Auch bei Fischen aus verbutteten Stämmen kommt es immer mal wieder vor, dass Einer eben doch wächst (vermutlich jüngere Fische).


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gunnar 

ich sehe wir verstehen uns doch. und für Unterhaltung werden wir ja nun wohl gesorgt haben 

Das viele nicht Informieren, vorm Fischkauf fürs Aquarium gebe ich dir 100% Recht. Habe schon die dollsten Sachen gehört. Ich empfehle jemden, der dieses Hobby in betracht zieht vorher zu bedenken, dass es keine einfache Sache mit den Fischen ist.

"Dein erster Beitrag ............. Solche Tipps hab ich dieversen AQ-Foren schon x-mal gelesen. Und immer von Leuten mit Null Ahnung.Und wenn dann nachgefragt wird wie diese Aussage denn begründet ist , kommt entweder heiße Luft oder der Betreffende zieht maulend davon.*Oder aber was viel viel bessser ist* , es entwicklet sich ein fachlich /sachliches Gespräch. Dabei geht es nicht darum dem Gegenüber fertig zu machen.Sondern darum ihm die "Gefählichtkeit" der Aussage dazulegen und um Hintergründe offen zu legen. Schließlich sollen ja auch spätere Leser was davon haben."

Das Problem ist folgendes. Das Forum hier ist sozusagen "vorbelastet". Ich lese jeden Tag eine Tröts wo es nur drum geht andere fertig zu machen und zu belehren und sowas kann ich garnicht ab. Habe dich nunmal falsch eingeschätzt, liegt aber auch daran das ich dich nicht kenne. Nunja hast mich ja nun von dir eines besseren belehrt und das finde ich auch gut so #6

@Werner G

lassen wir das Thema nun betrachte es als ausgelutscht


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Werner,


> kann aber versichern, dass Fische aus normalen Beständen durchaus zu groß werden können.


Jo Stimmt. Gerade bei Wildfängen bzw Wildzüchtigungen sind die Erbanlagen logischerweise noch in Ordnung. Von daher: Erst recht nicht in zu kleine AQ.
 Ein "auswildern" , ab einer bestimmten Größe , *kann *aber auch problematisch werden. Diese Fische haben es ja nie gelernt in freier Wildbahn zu überleben.


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nun ja, die Fische kommen ja aus freier Wildbahn. Zudem haben sie im Gegensatz zu uns einen Instinkt.
Habe eher ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich sie statt in ihr angestammtes Gewässer in den Garteneich von Verwandten und Bekannten setze.

Haltet mich für durchgeknallt, 
aber nach jahrelangem beobachten meiner Fische bin ich tatsächlich der Meinung,
dass es so etwas wie unterschiedliche Charaktere/Verhaltensweisen der gleichen Art aus dem gleichen Gewässer gibt.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi (mußte erstmal schauen wie du heißt) Sebastian,


> Ich lese jeden Tag eine Tröts wo es nur drum geht andere fertig zu machen und zu belehren und sowas kann ich garnicht ab.


Verständlich ,kann ich nachvollziehen.


> Habe dich nunmal falsch eingeschätzt, liegt aber auch daran das ich dich nicht kenne.


Jepp , das kenn ich. Passiert mir auch.(leider)Hab da früher so manchen Bock geschossen.


> Nunja hast mich ja nun von dir eines besseren belehrt und das finde ich auch gut so


Das geb ich zu 100% zurück!!!
Ist fast schon Lehrbuchreif was wir "veranstaltet" haben. Nun hats doch noch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Haltet mich für durchgeknallt,
> aber nach jahrelangem beobachten meiner Fische bin ich tatsächlich der Meinung,
> dass es so etwas wie *unterschiedliche Charaktere/Verhaltensweisen der gleichen Art* aus dem gleichen Gewässer gibt.


Ach Werner , son Fisch ist doch auch nur nen Mensch. Warum soll's denen anders ergehen? *LOL*


----------



## hecq (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Fische kommen ja aus freier Wildbahn. Zudem haben sie im Gegensatz zu uns einen Instinkt.
> Habe eher ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich sie statt in ihr angestammtes Gewässer in den Garteneich von Verwandten und Bekannten setze.
> 
> Haltet mich für durchgeknallt,
> ...


 
Warum sollen Fische keine spezifische Charaktäre entwickeln. Sie lernen und verarbeiten informationen. Zwar nicht wie wir aber sie tuns |rolleyes oder doch?? :q

Nehmen wir an du besetzt ne Schleie ausm Fließgewässer und eine aus ner Talsperre. Da wird es unterschiede geben ihm verhalten. ob sie dies in einem AQ oder Teich an den Tag legen bzw für uns erkennbar machen weiß ich nicht.

@gunnar.

ja hat durchaus spaß gemacht


----------



## Werner G (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aus dem gleichen Gewässer  innerhalb von Fünf Minuten gefangen. Eine Brasse frißt mir aus der Hand. Die Kleinere kommt niemals ganz hoch zur Wasseroberfläche.
Dafür ist die Größere schreckhafter.
Bei zwei Katzenwelsen konnte ich das extremste unterschiedliche Verhalten feststellen.
Einer der Beiden hatte ein extremes Bedürfnis sich bei Licht zu verstecken...der andere unternahm auch bei Licht immer wieder Streifzüge, auch in Richtung Oberfläche. Auch die Verträglichkeit
mit den anderen Fischen war extrem unterschiedlich.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*PUSH*

Moin Moin,
wie gehtz euern Pfleglingen? Meinen Goldis, dem Gründling und den Moderlieschen gehtz top. Überlege im Frühjahr Kaul-oder Flußbarsche in das Aquarium einziehen zu lassen und die anderen Fische solange in den Teich von meiner Mutter zu geben.Und im Winter kommen wenigstens die Goldis wieder ins Aquarium und  die Barsche zurück.Mal schauen was sich da so ergibt.Vll ergänze ich den momentanen Bestand auch einfach durch ein paar kleinere Weißfische oder Karauschen.

Was habt ihr denn so für Planungen?

greetz ostfriese


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ab übernext woche zock ich mir mal wieder 50 rotaugen und noch jede menge elritzen, saison fängt bei uns wieder an und der köfi vorat muss erneuert werden^^


----------



## gte81 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi
wollt mal fragen ob jemand auch sensible fische in seinem aqarium hat? habe so an forellen, äschen oder zander gedacht?  habe nicht vor das zu machen, aber würd mich schonmal interessieren ob jemand sowas hat(vielleicht ein bild?)
wo kauft man einheimische kleine fische? oder fangt ihr die alle mit der senke?
danke für alle antworten
gruß


----------



## Werner G (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gte81:

Fange meine mit einem 20er Wettkampfhäkchen von Mustad ohne Widerhaken.
Mit den von Dir genannten Fischarten würde ich nicht mal einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,



> forellen, äschen


Kein Problem das klappt. Ein 5m Becken mit ner ordentlichen Strömungspumpe (mal die Feuerwehr fragen) da zu ein Kühlaggregat............ Selbst da würden sie sich nicht unbedingt wohlfühlen. Aber zum Überleben reicht's.


----------



## gte81 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Gunnar
das war nur interesse halber. habe das nicht vor. brauchst also nicht gleich auf blöd machen. #h
könnt mir schon vorstellen das es sollche aquafreaks gibt die ein fließendes gewässer simulieren.


----------



## hecq (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



gte81 schrieb:


> hi
> wollt mal fragen ob jemand auch sensible fische in seinem aqarium hat? habe so an forellen, äschen oder zander gedacht? habe nicht vor das zu machen, aber würd mich schonmal interessieren ob jemand sowas hat(vielleicht ein bild?)
> wo kauft man einheimische kleine fische? oder fangt ihr die alle mit der senke?
> danke für alle antworten
> gruß


 

Finger weg davon.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo gte81,

Hättes du du den Thread im Ganzen gelesen , wäre dir aufgefallen das Anfragen in Sachen Forellen , Saiblinge , Hecht und Zander schon öffter gestellt wurden.
Hättes du mal überlegt unter welchen natürlichen Bedingungen die genannten Arten vorkommen wär dir sicherlich eingefallen das es  extren schwierig und aufwendig sein würde diese Bedingungen nachzugestalten. Und dann hättest du eigentlich zu dem Entschluß kommen können das sich deine interessante Anfrage erübrigt hätte. Und nebenbei wär dir dann auch das "blöd machen" erspart geblieben.


> könnt mir schon vorstellen das es sollche aquafreaks gibt die ein fließendes gewässer simulieren.


Da hast du Recht mit deiner Annahme.Da gibt es einige Zierfischarten die in sogenannten Strömungsbecken gepfelgt werden. Vor allem wenns Meerwasseraquarien sind. Aber das nicht unbeding als 5m Becken.Die Unterhalstskosten für AQ derartiger Größen würden unsereiner regelrecht auffressen. Mein Züchter hat zB. ein 3,50m Becken. Die Wasser und Stromrechnung schlägt mit einigen tausendern zu Buche.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Gismo,

Zum einen war das natürliche Wachstum gemeint und nicht unter Mastbedingungen.
Zum anderen: Wie groß war die Wachstumszunahme in den Folgejahren?


----------



## hecq (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gismo schrieb:


> also das aale lansam wagsen stümt nicht mann muss nur futter regeln und temperatur schwankung von 5c° bis 20c° hinbekommen habe ein 25cm innerhalb ein jahr auf 42 cm wagsen lassen also das klapt wuder bAR


 

Würde mich mal genauer Interessieren, wie du die von dir genannten Temperaturschwankungen hinbekommen hast und wie dies ausschlaggeben ist für das Wachstum des Aals. Wie groß war dein Becken?

btw Aale sind nichts fürs Aquarium #d


----------



## hecq (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gismo schrieb:


> die weitere wachstums ratte giebt es nich da er den groß genug war zum räuchern


 

Eiskalt


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> ein jahr auf 42 cm wagsen





> die weitere wachstums ratte giebt es nich da er den groß genug war zum räuchern


Nen 42er Aal geräuchert? Guten Appetiet. Den hättest du ja auch übern Feuerzeug rösten können.*LOL* Oder noch nen Jahr füttern. So mit 84 hätte sich das richtig gelohnt.*gg*


----------



## gte81 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hatte mich nur in die ersten 20 seiten eingelesen und da war eben noch keiner dabei der sowas (forelle,äsche,zander) probieren wollte. 
habe selbst kein aquarium mehr, aber hatte früher ein kleines in das ich stichlinge aus dem bach gesetzt hab. die waren echt ganz witzig vor allen hat es spaß gemacht wenn man bachflohkrebse gefangen hat und sie dann verfüttert hat.
hab ich aber wieder ausgesetzt als ich mir mini spiegelkarpfen aus dem dorfweiher geholt hab.
die sahen auch gut aus nur dann kamen die algen....
seitdem hab ich es nicht mehr probiert.
gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



gte81 schrieb:


> hatte mich nur in die ersten 20 seiten eingelesen und da war eben noch keiner dabei der sowas (forelle,äsche,zander) probieren wollte.
> habe selbst kein aquarium mehr, aber hatte früher ein kleines in das ich stichlinge aus dem bach gesetzt hab. die waren echt ganz witzig vor allen hat es spaß gemacht wenn man bachflohkrebse gefangen hat und sie dann verfüttert hat.
> hab ich aber wieder ausgesetzt als ich mir mini spiegelkarpfen aus dem dorfweiher geholt hab.
> die sahen auch gut aus nur dann kamen die algen....
> ...


Wenn ich das alles so lese..................
Für die Fische ist es sicher das beste wenn du damit aufhörst.

Aber gut , ich hab als Anfänger auch genug Fehler gemacht. Und in meinem Keller liegt so manche Leiche.
Falls du mal den Wiedereinstig wagen willst , kann ich dir nur raten das du dir einwenig mehr Hintergrundwissen zulegts. Und wenn das soweit ist , und du willst dir ein AQ einrichten , kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden.Bin gern bereit , soweit wie es möglich ist , dir aus der Ferne zu helfen.


----------



## gte81 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi, danke für das angebot, habe es aber wirklich nicht vor. das mit den stichlingen und karpfen is lang her... aber von den fischen is mir keiner eingegangen.... hab sie aber auch nicht so lang gehabt.
fänd es aber echt toll wenn man statt tropischen buntbarschen, echte barsche hat. 
is mein lieblingsfisch und die sehen ja echt gut aus.
gruß


----------



## Miehzman (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

und es geht ab, wenn du die fütterst


----------



## Benny1982 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So wie hier diskutiert wird trau ich mich ja schon fast nicht mehr zu schreiben |bigeyes

Aber die Vorfreude ist halt mal wieder mächtiger :vik: Heute werden die ersten Lauben und Rotaugen mal sehen was mir an den Haken geht in meinem 450l Aquarium einzug halten.|wavey:

Die Temperatur hält sich konstant bei 18° und die Wasserpest wächst auch schon prächtig #6


----------



## Werner G (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aber nicht mehr lange!
Wenn die Rotaugen sich erst eingewöhnt haben... ;-)


----------



## Benny1982 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ach ist genug für alle da sollen das unkraut ruhig zurecht stutzen dann muss ich nicht ernten


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Du musst nur schauen,das du eine langsame Temperaturangleichung hinkriegst,sonst
kippen die vielleicht um,da die Gewässer ja noch viel kälter sind.
Ansonsten viel Glück mit dem Erstbesatz!

Taxidermist


----------



## Benny1982 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dankeschön.

Werde Sie natürlich erst mal in Ihrem Wasser in der Tonne stehen lassen. Natürlich mit Sauerstoffpumpe. Ab und an mal ein Termometer rein und dann warte ich halt bis nur noch 2°-3° unterschied zum Aquarium sind.

Noch eine Stunde dann ist feierabend :vik:


----------



## Benny1982 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja darauf leg ichs lieber mal nicht an, will ja länger freude an den kerlchen haben und nicht morgen früh dann doch nur Rückenschwimmer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,

ich hab nicht alles durchgelesen, aber dies Thema hatten wir schon mal in einem anderen Forum:

Man kann offensichtlich alles hinkriegen, die Wasserqualität, das Futter, die Bepflanzung und es kann auch alles ganz toll aussehen, aber wenn dies Aquarium z.B. drinnen  oder Wintergarten steht, dann wird es immer Probs mit der an sich, so sollte es sein, zum Winterbeginn hin fallenden Wassertemperatur geben.

Das Wasser muss im Zyklus der Jahreszeit von der Temperatur her zum Sommer wärmer und im Winter relativ kalt sein, damit genauso eine "Bewegungslosigkeit", wie wir bei unseren Goldfischen im Gartenteich jetzt sehen, im Aquarium auch ist.

Ich habe mal ein Kaltwasseraquarium mit einem Schwarm Flussbarsche gesehen, über 2 Meter lang - das sah einfach toll aus!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,
Ich *Push* nochmal^^

Meinen Aquariumbewohnern (3 Schleierschwänze,Moderlieschen und 1 Gründling,Eine Posthorn- sowie eine mir unbekannte Schnecke) geht es ausgesprochen gut. Habe momentan nur ein kleines Algenproblem ( die Kleinen schei*** nunmal unheimlich viel:v)  Werd mir deshalb erstmal wieder ein paar schnellwachsende Pflanzen sowie Schwimmpflanzen einsetzen und hoffe das sie diesmal länger überleben als der letzte "Salat" für meine Goldies.|evil:
Desweiteren kommen wohl noch ein paar Schnecken hinzu.Nachwuchs wurde bis jetzt auch immer gefressen|supergri .

Naja,
Grüße von der Küsten und frohe Ostern euch und euern AQ-Bewohnern wünscht:
Raphael


----------



## Werner G (10. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Diese Woche mit Gründlingen ergänzt.
Trotz 10cm Länge Barschfutter :-(


----------



## Ammersee-angler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sers, ich hab noch ein 60 Liter aquarium mit ner Pumpe daheim. Was kann ich da für fische reintun?? Oder is des zu klein??


----------



## flori66 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

60liter?
Vielleicht 2 Stichlinge oder einen Goldfisch.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hast du dan auch ne Pumpe und wie warum ist dein Wasser??


----------



## hecq (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gismo schrieb:


> Da bekommst du schon gut was rein Kleine rotaugen und Brassen aber nicht mehr wie 15 stück und den auf terrasse oder balkon geht super mache ich schon jahre als Köder Fisch vorrad wen ich keine senke


 
15 stück aber bitte nur für nen kurzen Urlaub im 54 L Becken bis zum fischen. Is definitiv zu viel. Faustregel lautet 1cm Fisch auf 1L Wasser. Kannst dir ja ausrechenen wie viele Rotaugen reinkönnen 


@Ammersee-angler

Ohne Pumpe leben die Fische nicht lange. Temperatur ist variabel beheizen brauchste sowas ja nicht. Kommt drauf an wos Becken steht z.B. Keller oder so.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Werner G schrieb:


> Diese Woche mit Gründlingen ergänzt.
> Trotz 10cm Länge Barschfutter :-(




wie groß is denn dein aquarium ?
bin im mom eins von 200l  100x40x50 am vorbereiten und überlege ob ich vllt erstmal ne zeit lang einheimische besetzen soll


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

er sohn von einem freund meiner eltern hat was tolles:

der hat ein großes aquarium, mit sand und schlamm aus der trave (wohnort: Lübeck), einheimische wasserpflanzen drin und da 2 kleine aale schwimmen. und immer wenn die aale in seinem aquarium anfangen "zu laufen" setzt er sich nachts an die trave und fängt immer seine aale


ein lebendes "fangbarometer"


----------



## Cobra HH (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich habe ca.25 güstern (ca.10cm) im aquarium (200 l) das in der wohnung steht, also zimmertem... aus sicherheits gründen noch ne zweite pumpe angeschlossen


----------



## Köderbauer (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie gross waren denn die Güster, als du sie eingesetzt hast?
Womit fütterst du?
Ich werde mein 180L Becken auch in Kürze mit einheimischen Fischen besetzen.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey Leute,

bitte keine Goldfische in 60 Liter. Die werden zu groß.und alleine soll man die auch nich halten.

Mit 60 Liter kann man insgesamt im heimischen Bereich nich so viel anfangen.Selbst Moderlieschen und Stichlinge sind meiner Meinung nach zu groß und schwimmfreudig.Habe momentan Moderlieschen im 112er und da kommen die demnächst auch raus weils zu eng wird.In nem 60iger geht echt nur Kleinfisch für ne kurze Dauer.

greetz


----------



## Cobra HH (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Köderbauer schrieb:


> Wie gross waren denn die Güster, als du sie eingesetzt hast?
> Womit fütterst du?
> Ich werde mein 180L Becken auch in Kürze mit einheimischen Fischen besetzen.


normales fischfutter, mückenlarven, grobes paniermehl (eigene herstellung) oder maden. bei der fütterung komme ich mir vor wie bei einem zuchtbecken, futter im wasser und an der oberfläche herscht das chaos


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

da ich keine lust hatte bis montag (da bekomm ich meine zierfische) ständig auf ein fisch leeres aquarium zu starren hab ich eben mal meine köfis reingesetzt, keine ahnung warum aber ich beobachte die schon seit stunden, irgendwie total spannend xD^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> da ich keine lust hatte bis montag (da bekomm ich meine zierfische) ständig auf ein fisch leeres aquarium zu starren hab ich eben mal meine köfis reingesetzt, keine ahnung warum aber ich beobachte die schon seit stunden, irgendwie total spannend xD^^


 
Das war keine so gute Idee, wenn du in absehbarer Zeit tropische Zierfische bekommst. Du glaubst ja gar nicht, mit welchen Erregern du gerade dein Becken verseucht hast! Einheimische Fische tragen oft Keime in sich, gegen die tropische bzw fremdländische Arten keine Abwehrkräfte besitzen. Wenn du viel Pech hast, krepiert dir alles, was du in dieses Becken setzt an wasweißichwas....|kopfkrat


----------



## Roland.K (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> da ich keine lust hatte bis montag (da bekomm ich meine zierfische) ständig auf ein fisch leeres aquarium zu starren hab ich eben mal meine köfis reingesetzt, keine ahnung warum aber ich beobachte die schon seit stunden, irgendwie total spannend xD^^



Wenn deine Köfis die Wasserumgebung überleben habe ich schwere Bedenken, daß dies deine Zierfische tun werden.
Es ist schon unglaublich wie wenig Gedanken sich manche Menschen machen.
Hast du dich informiert über die Wasserbedingungen die deine Zierfische benötigen? Wasserhärte, Ph-Wert?
Oder sind das Fremdwörter?
Kannst du den Fischen die Wasserqualität die sie dringend benötigen bieten?
Ich betreibe die Aquaristik bereits seit knapp 30 Jahren und muss mich jedesmal wenn ich solche Sachen lese schwer beherrschen um nicht ausfallend zu werden wegen der Wut die ich habe wenn Leute sich Fische in ein Aquarium setzen ohne sich vorher auch nur ein Bild von den Lebensumständen der Arten gemacht zu haben.
Hast du wenigstens das richtige Wasser? Passen Nitrit- und Nitratwerte? Wie lange läuft dein Becken schon? Ist der Nitritpeak vorbei?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also ich hab vor 3 tagen wasser reigefüllt und dann dieses ''wasser-aufputschmittel'', was auch immer mit dazu gegeben, am gestrigen tag hab ich die heizvorichtung  entfernt, die köfis an das auqarium wassser gewöhnt und eingesetzt denen gehts gut

ph-werte messen wozu ?
ich denke dass das schon so ungefähr hinhaut, denn wenn unsere damit zurecht kommen packen es die andern auch

zu den krankheiten....also die hab ich 3-4wochen zu 10 stück in einem becken gefüllt mit regenwasser gehalten, ka ob da immernoch so gefährliche krankheiten sein sollen...keine ahnung

nun gut die werte könnt ich ja eig auch mal messen..mal schauen


----------



## merlinf2000 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ph-werte messen wozu ?
> ich denke dass das schon so ungefähr hinhaut, denn wenn unsere damit zurecht kommen packen es die andern auch
> ...


 
Sorry wenn ich dir jetzt mal an die Karre fahre, aber ich hoffe in deinem Interesse, dass dies ein Witz ist. 
Wir Angler schreiben uns immer dick auf die Fahne, dass wir die "Kreatur" also den Fisch achten, aber das was du da beschreibst ist schon mehr als das Gegenteil. 
1. Fische sollten erst nach 3-4 Wochen eingewöhnungsphase in ein Becken kommen. Nach drei Tagen mit "Wasseraufbereiter".. sorry ich lach mich tot( Und deine Fische bald auch). Ohne gewachsenen Bakterienstamm im Filter gibts ne hübsche Brühe...
2. Ph-Wert Messung: Man sollte vielleicht den Fischebsatzt auf die vorhandenen Wasserwerte abstimmen, damit man lange was von den Fischen hat. Versuch mal afrikanische Buntbarsche in weichem Wasser und nem Ph von 6,5 zu halten.. Da kannst du das Geld auch gleich verbrennen.

Alles in allem ne glatte 6 für deine Vorbereitung und auch ne 6 für das informationslose Posting hier. Wenn die Leute ärgern willst, geh in den Zoo

CU
Fabian


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> S
> 1. Fische sollten erst nach 3-4 Wochen eingewöhnungsphase in ein Becken kommen.
> Fabian




WHAT?1?|bigeyes
der inhaber von der tierhandlung hat mir gesagt, dass ich die fische und pflanzen nach 3 tagen reinsetzten kann|bigeyes|bigeyes

?


----------



## Gunnar. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Johnnie Walker,

Hättest du diesen Thread im Ganzen gelesen wäre dir augefallen das hier schon mehrfach von Einfahrtzeit usw. geschrieben wurde.
Lies dir doch das mal bitte durch. Und dann berichte mal was für Erkentnisse du daraus gewonnen hast.

http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10518


----------



## Köderbauer (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Als ich meine Karpfen, Bitterlinge usw. in einen Gartenteich umgesiedelt hatte, kamen in das Aquarium 2 Tage später Neonsalmer, Skalare usw.
Das hat problemlos geklappt.
Krankheiten hatte ich mir mal mit Schnecken aus den Holländischen Grachten eingefangen, die den Elritzen im Aquarium arg zusetzten. 
Wer hat einen Flusskrebs im Aqua? Wie klappt das?


----------



## Gunnar. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi, 

Was waren das für Krankheiten?


----------



## Köderbauer (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Augenwürmer, die Fische wurden blind, haben aber Ihr Futter aber weiterhin gefunden. Aber einige Wochen später waren die dann doch tot. Die Elritzen hat das am härtesten getroffen. Den Karpfen hat das nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Augenwürmer? Kommt relativ selten vor und ist im allgemeinen nicht unbedingt tötlich. Unter Umständen aber selten werden die Fische geschwächt und sind so wieder anfällig für andere Sachen.

Für die die wissen wollen worum es geht:


> _Bei Wurmstar ( Augenwürmer)handelt es sich um eingeschleppte Wurmlarven im Auge des Fisches. Sie gehören zu den Metacercarien. Hier speziell die Saugwurmlarven der Gattung Diplostomum. Meist treten sie bei Wildfängen auf, schwächen den Fisch jedoch kaum. Diese Saugwurmlarven nutzen den Fisch nur als Zwischenwirt. Wird der Fisch von einem Vogel gefressen so geht sein parasitäres Leben weiter bzw. beginnt wieder. Deshalb sind besonders Teichfische gefährdet wenn Vogelkot in den Teich gelangen kann.
> Die befallenen fische können mit dem Erreger lange leben. Einzig ihr Blickfeld wird durch die Linsentrübung beeinträchtigt. Eine Behandlung ist nicht möglich_.


 
Quelle:http://www.thomas-pritzkow.de/Krankheiten/Krankheiten.html


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo Johnnie Walker,
> 
> Hättest du diesen Thread im Ganzen gelesen wäre dir augefallen das hier schon mehrfach von Einfahrtzeit usw. geschrieben wurde.
> Lies dir doch das mal bitte durch. Und dann berichte mal was für Erkentnisse du daraus gewonnen hast.
> ...




boah geil, vielen vielen dank für den link!!
also als AQ-Greenhorn war das echt hilfreich, jetzt weiß ich nich nur dass man biszu 5 wochen mit fisch besatz warten muss, ich weiß jetzt auch noch warum:q 
hab mir eben ein schaubild von der zusammenfassung gemacht, also stickstoffhaltige nahrung, ammonium, nitrit, nitrat, aufbau der pflanzen

konnte mir jetzt mal ein bild von dem ganzen machen, geil!

nur was mich ärgert is der händler:r
vllt wollte der ja dass ich viel zu früh die fische kaufe, weil sie dann abnippeln und ich dann wieder neue bei ihm kaufen muss -.-


----------



## Gunnar. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Rehi Johnnie,

Schön das der Link was gebracht hat. Nur noch umsetzen das Ganze..................
Leider ist die Vorgehensweise des Händlers allgemein üblich. Da bist du nur einer von vielen die darauf reingefallen sind. Das man aber als Laie in den Händler als "Fachmann" Verstrauen setzt ist auch nachvollziehbar. Druck doch mal den Text aus u. zeig ihn dem Händler. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also nochmal danke für die weise belehrung.
ich glaube wenn ich dem händler das zeige, dann regt der sich auf jedenfall ganz schön auf,  aber nochmal glück gehabt sonst hätte ich am montag noch um die 100euro umsonst augegeben


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> also nochmal danke für die weise belehrung.
> ich glaube wenn ich dem händler das zeige, dann regt der sich auf jedenfall ganz schön auf, aber nochmal glück gehabt sonst hätte ich am montag noch um die 100euro umsonst augegeben


 

Das Geld ist in dem Moment nicht das schlimme sondern die Fische. Die wollen auch ein vernünftiges Leben führen und nicht sofort wieder die Klospühlung runter(wenn sie tod sind). Meinst du nicht, dass 100€ für Fischbesatz zu viel ist? Kann ja sein, dass du besonders teure Fische kaufst(L-Welse gehen gut und gerne für 70€ über den Ladentisch) aber sonst würde der Besatz ganz schön viel werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das sollte keine Belehrung sein , nur ein Hinweiß..................
Ich hab mit einem Händler auch so meine Sorgen. Nach meiner "Kundenberatung"  die damit endete das der Kunde dort keine Fische gekauft hatte , hatt er mir Hausverbot erteilt. Ist allerdings schon über 4 Jahre her


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Das Geld ist in dem Moment nicht das schlimme sondern die Fische. Die wollen auch ein vernünftiges Leben führen und nicht sofort wieder die Klospühlung runter(wenn sie tod sind). Meinst du nicht, dass 100€ für Fischbesatz zu viel ist? Kann ja sein, dass du besonders teure Fische kaufst(L-Welse gehen gut und gerne für 70€ über den Ladentisch) aber sonst würde der Besatz ganz schön viel werden.



also anfangs, als ich ''noch weniger'' ahnung hatte, da hätte ich mir das maximum an fischen gekauft die ins AQ passen, natürlich nur so viele wie genügend platz is, damit es ihnen halt nich zu eng wird. hab mir beim vorbei gehen mal so die preise angeschaut und da kommt echt ne menge zusammen, hat mich echt überrascht dass auch diese (ich nenne sie jetzt mal so) 0815-Fische, darunter stelle ich mir guppy, platy, neon, antennewels, dorngrundel, panzerwels etc. vor, ganz schön teuer werden können#t

nun ja und wenn man sich die käuft und auch noch andere ''ungewöhnlichere'' arten (da sind mir diese Tiger Oscars im gedächtnis geblieben (unabhängig davon, ob man sie jetzt mit den ander fischen zusammen halten kann oder nicht, auf grund der ansprüche, raublust usw.)nur mal als beispiel), dann kann das doch ganz schön teuer werden



aber jaaa ich weiß: den besatz nur langsam erhöhen und nicht alles schlagartig besetzen


@gunnar, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denke das mein händler änliche reagieren würde|uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dann stell Ihm doch mal beiläufig nen paar "dumme" Fragen. zB. : Du hast mal was von Einfahrzeit gelesen und möchtes gern wissen ob das war ist bzw. was er davon hält.


----------



## Köderbauer (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Am meisten Freude wirst du möglicherweis haben, wenn wenig Fische im Becken sind, dann ist das ganze System nicht so empfindlich und die Pflanzen wachsen. 
In meinem damals stark besetzten Zierfischbecken hatte ich beispielsweise einmal so viele Pflanzen entnommen, (ich wollte mir ständiges gärtnern sparen), das ab den Tag alle Pflanzen aufhörten zu wachsen. Da war ich ziemlich baff.

2 -3 Tage später ging das dann mit den Algen los. Alle möglichen Algen wechselten sich mit der Vorherrschaft ab. Da haben etliche Wasserwechsel auch nichts geändert.

Dann habe ich das 180 L Aqua mit nur noch 6 Neons weiterbetrieben und nach ca 5 Wochen hörte der Algenwahnsinn auf.

Jetzt beginne ich erstmal den Besatz mit einheimischen Kleintieren. (Bachflohkrebse usw) Was dann kommt, mal sehen. Die Neons sind mitlerweile tot, aber immerhin ca 3 Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Es sollte doch jedem klar sein,dass solange Kunden ihre Fische nach Farben kaufen und
sich im Vorfeld nur rudimentär über Aquaristik informiert haben,die Händler sich nicht
über Absatz sorgen müssen.Eine ausführliche Beratung,kann man im Zoofachhandel einfach nicht erwarten,da stehen einem Verkäufer gegenüber.Die Verantwortlichkeit für diese Geschöpfe,welche man da so hinter Glas zusammenpfercht,fängt schon zu Hause an,in dem man sich ausgiebig informiert.Dabei ist es nicht mit der Lektüre eines Anfängerbuchs getan,sondern es dürfen derer mindestens drei sein.Den meisten ist dies
allerdings zu aufwändig und es wird erst mal rumprobiert,daher enden auch die meisten
Aquarianerträume nach kurzer Zeit und die Algenhöhlen werden dann in Kleinanzeigen
günstig verramscht!
Es geht schon damit los das eine zu kleine Beckengröße gewählt wird,dabei weiß jeder
erfahrene Aquarianer,das sich erst ab einer gewissen Größenordnung (500l+) ein
stabiles Biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellt.
Aber da schimpft meistens das Frauchen,weil zu teuer und zu groß fürs Wohnzimmerchen!
Mal ganz abgesehen,von den erheblichen Stromkosten bei Warmwasserfischen.
Aber den Händlern kann dies alles nur Recht sein bei den kleinen Aquarien gibt es einen
bedeutend höheren Durchsatz an Fischen,sprich die Kasse klingelt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber den Händlern kann dies alles nur Recht sein bei den kleinen Aquarien gibt es einen
> bedeutend höheren Durchsatz an Fischen,sprich die Kasse klingelt.
> 
> Taxidermist



Also mittlerweile glaub ich das auch

Aber nochmal zum Besatzt:
Fische, is klar das muss noch lange warten, doch was ist mit den Pflanzen ? Kann ich die am montag einsetzten ?
so wie ich das verstanden habe wäre das doch eig notwendig oder ? die verwerten doch das nitrat, d.h. die könnte man doch jetzt schon in den ''kreislauf'' hinzufügen oder nicht ?


----------



## hecq (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile glaub ich das auch
> 
> Aber nochmal zum Besatzt:
> Fische, is klar das muss noch lange warten, doch was ist mit den Pflanzen ? Kann ich die am montag einsetzten ?
> so wie ich das verstanden habe wäre das doch eig notwendig oder ? die verwerten doch das nitrat, d.h. die könnte man doch jetzt schon in den ''kreislauf'' hinzufügen oder nicht ?


 
Pflanzen kannst du sofort einsetzten das is kein Problem. Das das Becken erst einlaufen muss is auch klar bevor du die Fische einsetzt. 

Es gibt im Handel von Sera ein Produkt das heißt "nitrivec" oder so. Dieses enthält die Bakterienstämme, die fürs Aquarium benötigt werden. Wenn du das benutzt kannst du die Fische schon früher einsetzten. 

In meinen ganzen 60L und 120L Becken habe ich das so gemacht in denen ich Lebendgebärende Züchte gibt keine Probleme. Messen tu ich auch nichts. Ich sehe an meinen z.B Guppys wenn es denen nicht recht ist im Wasser und handle dann nach bedarf.

Bei meinen großen Becken mit den Diskusfischen bin ich da schon etwas eitler auch was das messen anbetrifft.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Genau wie Hecq,sagt Pflanzen gleich rein und anstelle von so einem Wasseraufbereiter,kann man sein Wasser auch mit den entsprechenden Bakterienstämmen impfen, indem man etwas Wasser,aus einem gut eingefahrenem Becken,zu seinem Wasser dazu gibt.
Es geht auch,das man etwas Filtermaterial aus einem funktionierendem Filter in seinen gibt,dabei muss man allerdings zügig vorgehen(nicht länger als ca.1Std.),da besonders aerobe Bakterien ziemlich schnell absterben!Also mal bei den Kumpeln nachfragen,wegen so einer Aktion.
Damit kann man die Einlaufzeit etwas abkürzen,aber auch mit der Methode würde
ich 2 Wochen nicht unterschreiten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

klingt gut !
funktioniert das auch mit teich wasser ? wenn nich dann versuch ichs mal mit dem AQ-wasser von bekannten


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das müsste auch mit Teichwasser funktionieren,es geht einfach darum das Leitungswasser,welches nahezu keimfrei aus deinem Wasserhahn kommt,mit den für einen Fisch wichtigen"guten" Bakterienstämmen zu impfen.Hat natürlich auch den Nachteil,das man so auch ein paar unerwünschte Tierchen,wie z.B. Schnecken,oder auch im schlimmsten Fall sogar Fischparasiten,einschleppen kann.Aber die meisten Leute bringen sich Schnecken auch über die Pflanzen aus dem Zoogeschäft ins Aquarium.Daher schon 
im Geschäft darauf achten,ob es dort in den Becken Schnecken gibt und dann auch Fische oder Pflanzen lieber nicht kaufen!
Also beim Impfen mit Teichwasser oder Aquariumwasser darauf achten,nur aus einem
gesunden Becken!
Trotzdem kannst du Anfangs eine Algenblüte in deinem Aquarium bekommen,dazu musst
du mit der Beleuchtung arbeiten,die man am zweckmäsigsten sowieso über eine Zeitschaltuhr steuern sollte.Algen haben im Gegensatz zu höheren Pflanzen immer Probleme mit dem Wachstum,wenn man die Beleuchtung (zwischen 8-12 Stunden),z.B.
regelmäßig über eine Stunde ausstellt.Also etwa 5 Std. Licht,dann eine Stunde aus,dann
wieder 5 Std. Beleuchtet.Es empfiehlt sich auch die Beleuchtung auf seinen Tagesrytmus
einzustellen,den Planzen ist das egal,so habe ich erst am Nachmittag die Sonne aufgehen
gelassen und dafür aber bis um 1.00 Uhr an gehabt(Nachtmensch!).Hauptsache ist dabei
Regelmäßigkeit!Das Aquarium sollte auch möglichst wenig Tageslicht(Algen) und schon gar keine direkte Sonne bekommen,also die dunkelste Ecke deiner Wohnung ist genau richtig!

Taxidermist


----------



## hecq (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Johnnie Walker  
Was für Fische willst du überhaupt Besetzten. Teichwasser würde ich nicht nehmen.

Entweder von nem eingelaufenen Becken oder den Bakterienufbereiter ausm Handel wie gesagt von Sera das.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

oooook

also nach den 3-4wochen denke ich mal einfache zierfische, daher hab ich mir gedanken gemacht ob das mit teichwasser klappen würde, hab da aber so meine zweifel
mit einheimischen fischen würde das aber bestimmt eher klappen


----------



## hecq (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> oooook
> 
> also nach den 3-4wochen denke ich mal einfache zierfische, daher hab ich mir gedanken gemacht ob das mit teichwasser klappen würde, hab da aber so meine zweifel
> mit einheimischen fischen würde das aber bestimmt eher klappen


 


Willst du einheimische Fische besetzten kannst du gutes Teich bzw Bachwasser nehmen für Zierfische bitte aber nicht.

Für Zierfische Wasser aus einem gut eingelaufenen Becken verwenden oder Nitrivec von Sera benutzen.

Falls Aquarien für dich noch neuland sind würde ich dir ans Herz legen Lebendgebärende Fische zu besetzten. Für den anfang eignen sich Platys, Schwertträger, Guppys, Black Mollys obwohl die auch schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ok danke, also bevor ich den thread mit off topic potst voll spame melde ich mich mal bei einem AQ forum an^^!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Johnnie,

Eine Anmeldung in einen AQ-Forum ist 100% ein richtiger Schritt.
Aber hier kannst du auch weitermachen. Deine Thematik ist sicher kein OT. Dafür ist dieser Thread ja da.


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi
 Habe auch eines mit 160l

 da waren scho Karpfen, Barsch, ne schleie , rotfedern drinn  (bin aber ein Wels Freak  habe mir nen kleinen 5cm langen Katzenwels zugelegt.... jetzt isser  knappe30cm lang und lebt alleine  weil er alle seine mitbewohner Tödlich verletzt oder vertilgt hat...

Grüßle


----------



## jkc (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der arme - 30cm im 160l Becken?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Am besten ist, du kennst jemanden der schon einb Aquarium hat. Wenn dieser jemand vor hat es sauber zu machen kannst du ihn fragen ob du nicht einen Teil seiner Filterwatte bzw. Filtermaterial haben kannst. Das wäre besser als jeder Zusatz. Du lässt dann einfach deinen Filter mit einem Teil neuer und einem Teil alter Filterwatte laufen. Habe ich bei mir damals auch gemacht nur dass ich mein eigenes Material vom alten Becken genommen habe. Da ich auch noch Fische aus dem alten hatte, musste ich sie ja so schnell wie möglich einsetzen. Hatte nur ein kleines Becken als Übergangslösung mit einem zweitklassigen Filter. Habe die Fische dann schon 4 Tage nach dem Einrichten des 250er Beckens eingesetzt und es hat geklappt. Es gab nie Probleme. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich auch noch die Möglichkeit hatte etwa 40liter altes Aquarienwasser zu überführen, wo auch noch massig Mulm drinne war. DIe Bakterienstämme waren also von Anfang an vorhanden.


----------



## Jonny83 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier die adresse von dem Aquarium aus dem Angelladen aus Halle

http://www.internationale-angelgeraete.de/html/uber_uns.html


----------



## Köderbauer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> oooook
> 
> also nach den 3-4wochen denke ich mal einfache zierfische, daher hab ich mir gedanken gemacht ob das mit teichwasser klappen würde, hab da aber so meine zweifel
> mit einheimischen fischen würde das aber bestimmt eher klappen


 

Haste denn kein Bock auf einheimische Fische?
wäre doch was,


----------



## Werner G (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vor allem weil es darum in diesem Thread geht.


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dem gehts gut  forelli sei dank


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

naja ich denke ich steig eher auf zierfisch um, wobei unsere einheimischen auch einen besonderen reiz haben, denn wenn ich mir meine rotaugen so ansehe...mittlerweile  wurden die durch das zierfischfutter voll ''getuned'':q
die glitzern und glänzen jetzt total:k


----------



## Köderbauer (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
ich stelle hier mal mein 180 L Becken vor, welches zur Zeit für Einheimische Wasserviecher eingerichtet wird.
Mit dem Kies aus der Ruhr habe ich mir gestern schon mal eine Libellenlarve eingefangen.
Sobald die Pflanzen stark genug sind, werden Krebse usw hier wohnen.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

Mit was fütterst du die Libellenlarve denn,Köderbauer?Ich hab meine damals mit Mückenlarven gefüttert. Wobei deine schon echt ziemlich groß aussieht.

@ sCoPeXx  :  Ich bezweifel das Forelli einem schwimmfreudigen Räuber in einem viel zu kleinen Becken das Leben versüßt -.-


Greetz Raphael


----------



## Köderbauer (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe die Libellen-Larve (ca. 5 cm lang)nach dem Fototermin nicht wieder gesehen.  Im Becken sind Bachflohkrebse und etliche verschiedene Mücken und Fliegen-Larven aller Art. Die habe ich mit dem Sand aus der Ruhr miteingebracht. Das ist teilweise sehr interressant zu beobachten. Wenn die Libellenlarve das Warme Wasser überstanden hat, wird die sicher was zu fressen finden. Konntest du deine beim Fressen beobachten?


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe nochmal nachgeschaut im Internet.Hatte doch keine Libellenlarve sondern eine Gelbrandkäferlarve.Die hat sich eigentlich so gut wie nie versteckt.Konnte sie also öfter beim Fressen sehen.Hab grad gelesen das die bis zu 900 Kaulquappen fressen bis die sich zum Käfer entwickeln.War echt spannend wenn sie blitzschnell nach den Mückenlarven geschnappt hat.

lg ostfriese


----------



## Köderbauer (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das glaube ich gerne, meine Larve ist noch immer nicht aufgetaucht, aber Bachflohkrebse wachsen heran und zeigen ein interessantes Verhalten gegenüber ihren Artgenossen. Hätte ich diesen kleinen Tieren nicht zugetraut.
Wie gross wird die Gelbrandkäferlarve?


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was ich so gelesen hab war bis zu 6 cm. Hast du ne webcam oder sowas? wär ma interessant zu sehen was so in deinem Aquarium passiert  Willst du das Becken eigentlich weiter mit den Wasserinsenkten und so weiter laufen lassen oder auch Fische einziehen lassen? Wobei es dann wohl mit den Insekten vorbei wäre


----------



## Köderbauer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Eigentlich sollten schon Kleinfische aus den Holländischen Grachten einziehen. Also alles, was sich mit der Senke fangen lässt. Das sind meist Bitterlinge, winzige Rotfedern usw. Dazu sollten dann  noch 2 Minikarpfen von ca. 5 cm. Allerdings sind die Insekten und Krebstiere  so unterhaltsam, das ich das erstmal alles so belassen will.
Eine Web-cam habe ich nicht, aber eine digitale Videokamera. Möglicherweise kriege ich da was hin.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> naja ich denke ich steig eher auf zierfisch um, wobei unsere einheimischen auch einen besonderen reiz haben, denn wenn ich mir meine rotaugen so ansehe...



Die Lösung :
Ich habe erst seit kurzer Zeit ein Becken und schon von Anfang an konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich denn jetzt Exoten oder einheimische Arten besetzen soll.....

Daher habe ich erstmal einige Köderfische (Rotaugen) aus einem anderen Becken geholt und hatte vor sie bis zum  Nitritpeak drinnen zu behalten, als es dann endlich soweit war, habe ich festgestellt das der hohe  Nitrit/Nitrat Wert des Wassers die einheimischen Cypriniden nicht mal ansatzweiße gestört hat!

* Nach eifrigem, wochenlangen Werte messen*, waren die  Wasserwerte soweit, dass sie für Exoten geeignet waren und meinen Rotaugen ging es immer noch prima
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jetzt schwimmen sie putz munter neben Skalaren und Antennenwelsen!
Ich als Angler hätte es niemals für möglich gehalten, dass so etwas möglich ist!

Skalare und Rotaugen, Südamerikaner und Europäer in ein und dem selben Becken und wohl auf ! Für mich ein einfach  verrückter Anblick


----------



## Köderbauer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das glaube ich dir auf`s Wort, das das ein verrückter Anblick ist. Manchmal ist halt der Kompromiss die Lösung. Und so unterschiedlich sind die Haltungsbedingungen ja auch nicht.
Ob das Wasser nun 22° oder 27° ist, der ph Wert 6,5 oder 8,0 das wir ja von fast allen Fischen toleriert. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spass mit den Fischen.


----------



## Addi123 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
wo bekommt man kleine Karpfen und kleine Schleien her?Bei uns fängt man nur die die zu groß sind.Kann man die auch bestellen und verschicken?
Gruß Addi


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

lass das mal besser sein, im 112l becken ist das nicht artgerecht


----------



## Addi123 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja stimmt ich hätte es eh nicht machen können#d
Gruß Addi


----------



## Werner G (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kleine (Gold)Schleien und Karpfen gibts manchmal ab Ende April/Anfang Mai in Baumärkten oder größeren AQ-Fachhändlern.
Das mit dem Versenden #d
Selbst für diese kleinen Fische solltest Du aber ein AQ kaufen das mind. 3x so groß ist, auch wenn die Fische beim Händler zuhauf in 60 L Becken sitzen.
Die Schleien sind verträglich, aber Karpfen fressen wirklich alles - auch die Pflanzen im AQ. 
Gegenüber den Schleien werden sie im Wettstreit um das Futter die Oberhand behalten.
....und sie werden irgendwann zu groß....


----------



## Addi123 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja stimmt dumme Ideen hab ich^^.Aber wenn die Schleien oder der Karpfen zu groß werden würde hab ich immer noch den Gartenteich .Aber wenn dann nur ne kleine Schleie weil die find ich sehr interessant.
Gruß Addi


----------



## HOX (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo zusammen!
Ein Bekannter von mir möchte sich in nächster Zeit ein größeres Kaltwasseraquarium mit einheimischen Fischen einrichten.
Nun stellt sich uns die Frage, wie man es schafft zu verhindern, dass sich ständig Kondenswasser an der Glasscheibe niederschlägt (diese ist ja logischerweise immer kälter als der Raum).
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht oder das gleiche Problem sogar gelöst?
Wie dachten da an eine Doppelverglasung wie bei normalen Fenstern sind da aber noch nirgends fündig geworden.
Also, immer her mit den Ideen und Tips.

Danke
HOX


----------



## Werner G (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

????
Wie kalt soll´s denn werden?

Bei einem oben offenen AQ ist das Wasser immer ein wenig kühler als die Raumluft, dennoch gibts kein Kondenswasser.


----------



## HOX (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Maximal 16°. 
Die Frage ist ja ob jmd. weiss wo man z.B. dopperlverglaste Aquarien herbekommt.


----------



## Köderbauer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
doppelverglaste Aqarien habe ich noch nirgends gesehen,
aber wenn das Kaltwasseraquarium ohne Kühlanlage betrieben werden soll, wird Kondenswasser sicher nicht auftreten.
Das Wasser und die Scheibe werden so in etwa Raumtemperatur haben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



HOX schrieb:


> Maximal 16°.
> Die Frage ist ja ob jmd. weiss wo man z.B. dopperlverglaste Aquarien herbekommt.



Gesehen nein und es wird auch nicht gebraucht (Kumpel ist Aquarist) Wen man den eines braucht dan sucht Euch einen Aquariumbauer oder baut Euch einen Wärmetausscher ein der zwischen die Umwälzpumpe kommt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bau einfach keine Kühlanlage ein und gut ist. Es wird sich wie oben schon gesagt kein Kondenswasser bilden.


----------



## Köderbauer (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
habe gestern diese ca. 6 cm lange Fische aus unsere Stausse mit der Senke gefangen und ins Aquarium gesetzt.
Was vermutet Ihr, sind das?
Ich vermute Güster oder Brassen. Die Seitenlienie macht einen deutlichen Bogen nach unten. Das ist aber auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen.
Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Werner G (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Weder noch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukelei
brauchen viel Sauerstoff, fressen fast alles.


----------



## Köderbauer (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke Werner,das ging ja schnell.
Ich fürchte, die sind nicht sehr gut zur Aquariumhaltung geeignet. Möglicherweise bringe ich die wieder zurück.


----------



## Werner G (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn sie jetzt noch leben musst Du sie vermutlich nicht zurückbringen.
Im Teich oder AQ lebt meist nach einem.Tag keine Laube mehr, wenn nicht genug Sauerstoff vorhanden ist. 
Hatte jahrelang Lauben im AQ.
Das Wasser muss nur gut durchlüftet und nicht zu warm sein. Genügend freier Platz im AQ wäre auch gut.


----------



## 1.AVM (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi 

cooler Thread. Interessiert mich sehr.
Hatte jemand schon mal nen kleinen Aal im AQ? Ich hatte nämlich mal einen, der war immer meine Aal-Uhr. Immer wenn er aktiv war, gingen wir Aalangeln .... und .... haben gefangen!!!

Wenn er ruht, braucht man es gar nicht zu versuchen.


----------



## 1.AVM (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo man einen so kleinen Aal herbekommt? Meiner war damals so um die 15 cm.


----------



## Köderbauer (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Werner,
3 von 5 sind putzmunter, 2 leider tot.
Das Wasser wird mit einer kräftigen Eheim-Pumpe gefiltert und umgewälzt, aber das AQ steht im Dachgeschoss, hier kann das Wasser durchaus 30 ° werden.


Hallo AVM,
ich hatte mal so einen Aal in mein Aq mit kleinen Rotaugen gesetzt. Der hat mir in der ersten Nacht schon fast alle 
Mini-Rotaugen verspeist. Dann ist er irgendwie aus dem Aq geklettert und ich habe ihn zufällig wiedergefunden.
Ich dachte der stirbt, aber statt dessen hat der seine Schleimhaut erneuert und war wieder putzmunter.
Für mich war das das Zeichen, den Kerl wieder in die Freiheit zu lassen.
Ich hatte mir den vor etlichen Jahren mal vom Hobbymarkt in  Kaunitz mitgebracht.


----------



## Werner G (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Auf viel Oberflächenbewegung achten.
AQ oben offen. Dreißig Grad sind eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## Köderbauer (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jetzt sinds genau 27° , aber das ist immer noch ne Menge.
Oberflächenbewegung und starker Pflanzenwuchs (Wasserpest u. Hornkraut) sorgen sicher für genug Sauerstoff. Aber zu warm ist es ja leider trotzdem. Derzeit sind die Fische  putzmunter, aber.. ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Sind ja doch schöne Fische, nach Möglichkeit will ich die behalten. Ich werd das noch mal beobachten.
Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Bobster (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

....falls machbar und das AQ oben offen ist, kann man auch noch einen kleinen "Klemmventilator" anbringen, gekoppelt an eine Zeitschaltuhr. Kühlung durch Verdunstung, das bring noch einmal 1-2 Grad weniger.

...Aquariumwasser in die Eiswürfelbox füllen und dann die gefrorenen Eiswürfel ins Wasser. Man arbeitet am besten mit 2 Eiswürfelboxen im Wechsel....
einfacher geht es mit den vorgefüllten Plastikeiswürfeln,
einfrieren und dann ab ins AQ. Hier auch im Wechsel, also mit
2 Packungen arbeiten...

Die, die jetzt überlebt haben, werden es auch schaffen,
...und der Sommer scheint ja vorbei zu sein.....

Interessant, würde mich freuen wenn Du uns auf dem laufenden hälst.

Bobster


----------



## Köderbauer (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das sind  gute Ratschläge.Vor allem ohne grossen Aufwand.
Ich hatte schon über einen anderen Standort nachgedacht, aber sooo..
Ich halte euch auf den laufenden, ist doch klar.


----------



## Köderbauer (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/3141/img07231nfvn5.th.jpg
Hallo, hier ein kurzer Bericht
leider nehmen die Neuankömmlinge noch immer kein Futter an. Ich füttere normales Flockenfutter. Wenn sich das nicht bald ändert, werde ich wohl Lebendfutter beschaffen müssen.
Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Werner G (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kaum, 
Lauben nehmen wirklich fast alles, wenn sie sich erst mal eingewöhnt haben. Das kann einige Tage dauern. Bachflohkrebse,Maden, Brot,die meisten Flockenfutter...selbst Hackfleisch (nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen).


----------



## Bobster (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Interessante Komposition.

1) Ich denke auch, falls Du keine weiteren Ausfälle hast,
Verletzungen, Verpilzungen oder Krankheitssyntome auftreten, werden die Lauben nach einigen Tagen "Kohldampf" schieben schon noch fressen.
Ich würde erstmal "kein" Flockenfutter versuchen.
Es geht darum das die Lauben fressen! 
Support your local Dealer-also geh ins nächste Zoogeschäft mit Aquaristik und kaufe Dir so ein Beutelchen lebender Bloodwurms-von Amtrek. Falls nicht vorhanden, kauf Dir
diese als Frostfutter. Füttere einmal am Tag nur soviel wie die fressen-Achtung weniger ist besser!
Denk an die Wasserqulität, du hast ja schon mächtig Algen darin :q
Lebende Wasserflöhe kannste selber in Massen züchten oder kaufen. Ich würde auch lebende "Brineshrimps" versuchen.
Zerschneide doch mal eine Made-falls diese nicht gefressen wird, sofort wieder aus dem Becken holen, sonst vergammeln die und belasten das Wasser.
Ich würde auch kein Flockenfutter verwenden sondern Granulat !

Wie häufi wechselst Du das Wasser und wie viel ?

...Was macht der Kardinal Tera denn da ?


Bobster


----------



## Werner G (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Interessante Komposition.


 
Wie schon geschrieben, wenn die fressen, dann wirklich fast alles.

Fliegen, Störfutter, Raupen, Forellibruch, Koi- undTeichpellets...die Liste ist lang.


Wenn die Verpilzen würden, dann wären sie´s längst.

Akrobatik ist da vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## Köderbauer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
Wasser wechsele ich derzeit 40 l in der Woche. Bei den 160L Becken ist das eigentlich schon viel. Der PH Wert liegt bei 7,5 bis 8,0
Unser Leitungswasser ist wegen dem hohen Kalkgehalt aber schon recht hart. Das Wasser wird sehr stark gefiltert,(Eheim Aussenfilter mit 440 L Pumpenleistung in der Stunde) aber trotzdem, die Algen sind hartnäckig. 
Der Neon ist noch ein uralter Überbleibsel. Das Becken wurde mal als Warmwasserbecken für tropische Fische genutz.
Die Lauben nehmen mittlerweile das Flockefutter, aber spucken das sofort wieder aus.
Wenn das morgen noch so weitergeht, besorge ich mir am Mittwoch das Lebend oder Frostfutter.
Bis denn
Michael


----------



## Werner G (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Markenflockenfutter?
Das einzige Flockenfutter das meine so verschmäht haben
war die "Hausmarke" eines AQ-Händlers. Das Zeug hat nur der Koi genommen, sonst kein anderer Fisch.


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin.

Leitungswasser für diesen Besatz (außer Neon !) ist O.K.
Wasserwechselmenge auch.
Ich würde allerdings das Wasser zum Wechseln einen Tag im Eimer stehen lassen, damit das Chlor entweichen kann.
Eheim Filter mit dieser Umwälzung ist O.K.
'wäre mir allerdings zu hoch und ich würde ihn am Auslaufschlauch mit einer Schelle drosseln.
Wichtig ist das Volumen des Filtertopfes und die verweildauer des wassers im Filter.
Ein "einreißen" von Sauerstoff ins AQwasser ist kontraproduktive und fördert das Algenwachstum.
Wie sieht es mit dem Filterinhalt aus ?
Watte ? Keramikröhrchen ? Lavabruch ?
Wieviel Liter hat der Filtertopf ?
Es scheint mir auch, Du hast einen "schleimigen" Überzug im AQ-das wären dann keine Algen sonder Cyno-Bakterien !
Ein Indiz für super schlechte Wasserqualität !
Solange die Lauben nicht richtig fressen bitte nur äußerst
sparsam füttern. Wenn Du siehst es mundet Ihnen nicht,
sofort aufhören. Es ist wichtiger eine gute Wasserqualität zu haben ! Fressen werden die schon noch wenn alles O.K. ist.
Wie Werner G schon erwähnte, kauf Dir Markenfutter von Tetra, etc,..., ich persönlich würde es mal mit Granulat versuchen. Beim Frostfutter (Rote Mückenlarven) wie folgt vorgehen. 
Teesieb besorgen, einen Würfel unter kaltem Wasser auftauen, abtropfen lassen und dann wirklich nur einen
Bruchteil davon (Menge die auf einen Zahnstocher geht !)
verfüttern ! Das Zeug versaut die Wasserqualität enorm !
Falls die Lauben fressen kannst Du ja dann mehr füttern.

....im Grunde ist alles O.K.
Wenn die Lauben genügend Hunger haben werden die schon fressen....alles was ich geschrieben habe würde zu einer
Optimierung und zur Stabilität des Ökosystems AQ beitragen.

Bobster


----------



## Werner G (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zum Schleimfilm:
Durch manche Wasseraufbereiter kann es auch einen Film auf dem Wasser geben,
trotz guter Wasserwerte.
Am besten das Leitungswasser mit Wasser aus dem Stammgewässer impfen.
Habe selbst jahrelang ohne Probleme auch mal Pflanzen/Wasser/Kleinsttiere aus verschiedenen Gewässern ohne Probleme benutzt.
Bis ich kürzlich ein paar vorbeitreibende Pflanzenreste aus´m Rhein mitgenommen habe....
Besser nur Sachen aus dem Stammgewässer.


Kurze Anmerkung noch zum Füttern:

Mehlwürmer, Hackfleisch und unter Umständen sogar Maden können unschöne Überreste im AQ hinterlassen, selbst wenn´s genommen wird.


----------



## Köderbauer (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
ich verwende das Tetra Futter. Der dunkelgrüne Überzug besteht in der Tat aus einem Bakterienfilm, der kommt und geht. Das Wasser ist nicht messbar von schlechter Qualität, Nitrat und Nitrit sind überhaupt nicht nachweisbar. Nitrat und Ph werden mit Sera Tropfentest überprüft. Aber irgendwann sind die Algen wieder verschwunden.
Futterreste vermeide ich eigentlich auch. Sonst hätte ich auch mehr Schnecken.
Übrigens fangen die Lauben an, sich mit einer Futtertablette zu befassen. Mal sehen was wird.


----------



## Köderbauer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
geschafft, die Lauben fressen das Flockenfutter usw und scheinen sich schon eingewöhnt zu haben.
Grüsse,
Michael


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schön...hamse jetzt doch schmacht bekommen :q

...und jetzt werden die Schmieralgen (Cyno Bakterien)
endlich beseitigt |gr:

Gruß

Bobster


----------



## Köderbauer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*






Ja, endlich.
Die Schmieralgen müssen aber von selbst verschwinden. Entfernen hat meist nur zu Neubildung geführt.
Die haben den Rückwärtsgang aber auch schon eingelegt.
Für mich sieht das auch nicht so schrecklich aus, kommt halt auch in natürlichen Gewässer vor.
Ach ja, gute Nacht


----------



## Bobster (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

..das mit dem Cardinal Tetra find ich 
ja interessant....

Bis denne

Bobster


----------



## Köderbauer (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> ..das mit dem Cardinal Tetra find ich
> ja interessant....
> 
> Bis denne
> ...


das finde ich auch, und eigentlich gehören ja auch noch welche dazu (Schwarmfisch)
Aber dann wird das nichts mit dem Kaltwasserbecken für einheimische Fische. Na ja.. für den Winter kann ich das Becken ja mit ca. 22 C° weiterführen.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey,
Könntest dich denn nicht mal umhören ob du den Tetra abgeben könntest? Haben ja einige Leute Neons.Vielleicht nimmt ihn dir jemand ab und bietet ihm bessere Bedingungen.

Hab grad n paar Fotos von meinem AQ gemacht.Stell ich später mal hoch.

greetz


----------



## Colophonius (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit Flußbarsche an Trockenfutter zu gewöhnen (fürn Urlaub, meine Nachbarn verfüttern nicht soo gerne Würmer und Maden)?


----------



## Köderbauer (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Ostfriese300, 
die Bedingungen sind ok.
PH-Wert bei 7,5 und mindestens 22 C°
Was fehlt ist allerdings die Gesellschaft anderer Neons. Aber ich werde mal über einen Umzug des "Einsamen" nachdenken.

@colophonius 
auf die Antworten auf deine Frage bin ich auch gespannt, würde auch gerne Flussbarsche dazusetzen. Aber dann sind die Bedingungen für den Neon deutlich schlechter.

michael


----------



## Bobster (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Colophonius

Ich denke mal, du hast Dir die Antwort selber gegeben.
..daran gewöhnen... ist wahrscheinlich dass Schlüsselwort !

Hättest Du vor 1-2 Monaten damit angefangen, würden sie Dir jetzt wahrscheinlich die Pellets/Tabletten etc. aus der Hand fressen.
...auch hier gilt, mal einige Tage schmachten lassen, und 2-3
Pellets, Futtertabletten für Raubfische verfüttern und beobachten wie die Barsche darauf reagieren.

Bobster

(Mitglied im Föderverein zur Befreiung von Cardinal Tetras
aus Kaltwasseraquarien :vik


----------



## Werner G (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Colophonius:

Die Antwort darauf sind getrocknete Bachflohkrebse / Gammarus für Koi/Schildkröten. 
Füttere meine Barsche seit Jahren damit.
Schwimmt und die Barsche schießen sich sehr schnell darauf ein.

Man kann manche Barsche auch an Forelli gewöhnen, 
ist in einem reinen Barschbecken aber völlig unpraktikabel, da beim Absinken nicht genommene Pellets ohne  am Grund gammeln.
Sind Schnecken, Brassen, Karpfen ect. im AQ dann ist alles kein Problem.
Futtertabletten spucken meine Barsche schon immer wieder aus.


----------



## Colophonius (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

Ich habe in meinem AQ Barsche und Gründlinge (+nen paar Schneken).

Das mit den schmachten lassen halte ich für keine sooo gute Idee. Ich habe das Aq jetzt etwa 3 Wochen und ich füttere regelmäßig, wenn ich das nicht machen würde, habe ich Angst dass der größte Barsch (knapp doppel so groß wie die restlichen) Amok schwimmt und sich die kleinen Barsche schnappt.

Die Gründlinge fressen so Grundtabletten (sehr gerne), aber die Barsche probieren nur Trockenfutter oder getrocknete Tubifex. 
Gestern habe ich mal nen Stück totes Rotauge reingehängt (am Wirbel) und: der größere Barsch wurde total aggressiv- und das nur gegen die kleinen Barsche. Das Stück Rotauge wurde ignoriert, aber die kleinen Barsche wurden herumgescheucht. Als ich es raushing wurde der Barsch wieder normal|kopfkrat


----------



## Köderbauer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dann haste ja schon viel gewonnen, wenn die Barsche schon mal "totes Futter" nehmen. 
Das macht die Haltung ja um einiges einfacher. Ich hatte in irgend einem Aquarium- Forum gelesen, das die Barsche mit Guppys usw gefütterert werden. Das ist natürlich sehr aufwändig.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja, so umständlich ist das auch nicht.Ein gut beflanztes 54l Becken und n Haufen Guppys und dann geht das mit der Zucht eigentlich von ganz allein. Sind ja super Vermehrungsfreudig die Kleinen.


----------



## Werner G (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Colophonius:
Das ist normales Verhalten.
Der Barsch wird die Kleineren auch in Jahren noch ab und an scheuchen.
Wenns den Kleinen zu bunt wird, auch schon mal umgekehrt.
Etwas Abhilfe schaffen genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten (Pflanzen) und Platz.
Brassen und Lauben sind da aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## Pfefferwachs (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bis ich kürzlich ein paar vorbeitreibende Pflanzenreste aus´m Rhein mitgenommen habe....
Besser nur Sachen aus dem Stammgewässer.

Hallo Werner!

Um welche Pflanzen handelt es sich? Ich angel auch am Rhein bei Köln und sehe nur "Kieselstein-Gewächs oder OBelix Hinkelstein-Buhnenfelder", sofern der Rhein nicht über die Uferwiesen tritt. Daher möchte ich auch keine Laubbäume bei Niedrigwasser umsiedeln.Selbst in unseren Häfen, hatte ich noch keine Pflanzenhänger. Als Petrijünger habe ich vorher an anderen Rheinstellen nicht darauf geachtet. Mir ist klar, dass es Wasserpflanzen gibt. Ist es denkbar, dass bei Euch der Rhein eine mässige Strömung aufweist, so dass die Flora wächst und gedeiht?

Ich möchte gerne für die Planung eines Rheinfischbesatzes in meinem Becken "grüne Farbe" aus dem Stammgewässer ins Spiel bringen, um das biologische Gleichgewicht halten.

Fisch Alaaf,
Axel


----------



## Werner G (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Axel,
war aus dem Altrhein.
Es handelt sich dabei vor allem um Hornkraut und Krauses Laichkraut.


----------



## Gewässerschreck (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,

als "alter Aquarianer" habe ich eben diesen Thread hier entdeckt und ich habe mal quer gelesen. Ich habe Höhen und Tiefen durchlebt dabei. Oft haben sich mir echt die Nackenhaare gesträubt, aber es gab sogar ein paar Lichtblicke.

Ich möchte nur kurz die verwendeten Beckengrößen zu bedenken geben. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass manche nur ihre Köderfische zwischenlagern, manche aber auch dauerhaft die Fische halten.

Für die dauerhafte Haltung von Fischen die 30cm und größer werden, sollte man irgendwas jenseits von 200L verwenden. Ich schätze 150cm Kantenlänge ist das Minimum (also ab ca. 400l). Alles andere ist m.M.n. eher Tierquälerei.
Die Ausrede "Im Aquarium werden die ja nicht so groß" zählt nicht, denn das nennt man Kümmerwuchs.

Einige haben hier auch anscheinend Probleme mit der Fütterung. Flockenfutter würde ich eher nicht (oder nur selten) verwenden. Versucht es doch mal mit Frostfutter. Frostfutter gibt's in Tafeln eigentlich überall dort wo es Aquarienfische gibt. Versucht mal rote, schwarze und weiße Mückenlarven. vielleicht auch Artemia und Wasserflöhe.
Etwas größer wären z.B. Bachflohkrebse oder Krill.
Für die größeren Exemplare funktionieren vielleicht sogar Stinte.

Bei den Friedfischen würde ich es einfach mit Gemüse versuchen und verschiedenes durchprobieren (Mais, Gurke, Paprika, Blattspinat...). Nicht gefressenes Gemüse sollte man alledings wieder herausholen, weil es irgendwann anfängt zu gammeln.

Ach ja, ein paar Schnecken helfen, dass evt. Futterreste verschwinden.


----------



## ankaro (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Na ich würde sagen nun sind alle halbwahrheiten sogut wie ausem weg geräumt.:m


----------



## Berserker91 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo
Hab jetzt auch ein paar Rotfedern im Aquarium.
Wieviele brauch man eigentlich mindestens damit diese sich im Aqua als Schwarm wohl fühlen?

LG


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Berserker91 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab jetzt auch ein paar Rotfedern im Aquarium.
> Wieviele brauch man eigentlich mindestens damit diese sich im Aqua als Schwarm wohl fühlen?
> 
> LG


 

Kommt in erster Linie auf Dein AQ an. (Größe)

Einfach vollstopfen is ja nich Sinn und Zweck


----------



## Werner G (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mit Rotfedern hatte ich -wie bereits erwähnt- nicht die besten Erfahrungen, da zu schreckhaft und ausgesprochene
Grünzeugliebhaber.


----------



## Bobster (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

"Berserker91
Hallo
Hab jetzt auch ein paar Rotfedern im Aquarium.
Wieviele brauch man eigentlich mindestens damit diese sich im Aqua als Schwarm wohl fühlen"
------------------------------------------


Oh - ha !
Wenn das nicht den Tröt aufleben lässt ? |supergri


Als Aquarianer schließe ich mich - überwiegend -
der Meinung von "Gewässerschreck" an.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, das der Tröt mittlerweile
nicht mehr Zeitgerecht ist.

Jedem Fragesteller würde ich gerne folgendes mit auf den Weg geben: 

Geht es mir um die Hälterung von einheimischen Fischen ?
(Köderfische)
oder
Geht es mir um die Haltung von einheimischen Fischen ?
(Langfristig und Nachhaltig)

in Aquarien !!!???!!!

Ich denke, erst diese Differenzierung ermöglicht artgerechte
Haltung/Hälterung.

Bobster


----------



## Gunnar. (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wobei ich noch Haltung durch Pflege ersetzen würde..........


----------



## Gewässerschreck (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,

grundsätzlich finde ich es durchaus löblich, wenn man sich für die heimische Fischwelt interessiert.
Das Beobachten, Halten und Pflegen bringt einem diese Tiere sicher näher und es erhöht evt. auch die Wertschätzung.

Man sollte dann allerdings auch Verantwortung übernehmen und sich vorher (!!! ganz wichtig!) entsprechend informieren.

Interessierten "Anfängern" gebe ich als Suchbegriff noch den "Nitritpeak" mit auf den Weg, wahrscheinlich die häufigste Ursache für "plötzliches" Fischsterben in Aquarien.

Allgemein sollte man sich vorher auch fragen, was man mit so einer "Aktion" bezweckt. Zurücksetzen (in's Ursprungsgewässer) würde ich die Fische nicht mehr, und z.B. ein Rotauge lebt nicht nur 3 Wochen sondern ca. 10 Jahre.
Es sollte also nicht als kurzfristiger Zeitvertreib angesehen werden.

Postet doch mal Fotos von euren Becken...


----------



## Werner G (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn ich diesen "nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Thread" mal so Revue passieren lassen, dann kommen mir ganz andere Gedanken.

Sind einheimische Fische eine heilige Kuh? #d

Eigenartigerweise darf jeder Amazonasfische halten oder sich sogar an Meerwasser versuchen -was ich mir nicht auferlegen möchte - ohne dass gleich Feuer aus allen Ecken kommt.

Wenn jemand 50 Köderfische in eine Regentonne pfercht kommt eigenartigerweise nix.....

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.
Helfen ist gern gesehen und erwünscht, vielleicht sogar erbeten. 
Das gilt aber nicht für Selbstprofilierung.


----------



## Gewässerschreck (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Werner,

da nicht eindeutig formuliert, beziehe ich die "Selbstprofilierung" einfach mal auf mich.

Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich nur ein paar Anregungen für Interessierte geben. Aquaristik ist m.M.n. seeehhhr viel tiefgründiger als Fische in ein Becken zu schmeissen und ab und an zu füttern.
Ich könnte hier meterweise Text runterbeten, was man alles zu beachten hat, was falsch gemacht wird usw. usw.
Habe ich aber nicht. #c

Ich sehe übrigens einen Unterschied, ob ich 50 Köderfische bis zum nächsten Wochenende in eine Regentonne "pferche", oder ob ich dauerhaft 10 Rotaugen in einem 200l-Becken halte (persönlich würde ich trotzdem beides nicht machen).

Und ja, es darf leider auch jeder Amazonasfische haben, was btw auch für Hamster, Kaninchen, Meerschweine, Hunde und sogar für Kinder gilt.

Spätestens wenn Du aber in einem Aquaristikforum postest, dass Du Skalare in einem nur 30cm hohen Becken hältst, oder Weich- und Hartwasserfische zusammengewürfelt in einem Becken hast, kommt sehr wohl Feuer aus allen Ecken... 
Man muss halt mit der Meinung anderer rechnen, wenn man etwas im www veröffentlicht.
Ist das nicht der Sinn von Foren?

So, nu is genug. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal Fotos von einem schicken Kaltwasserbecken sehen, falls sich jemand was tolles für die einheimische Fischwelt eingerichtet haben sollte.


----------



## ankaro (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich denke auch das man mit den Meinungen der anderen Rechnen muss,
aber ich finde es sehr gut ,dass hier auch ein paar "Profis" Tipps geben und sich auch darum kümmern.



Thx an euch  xD


----------



## Werner G (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin Gewässerschreck,
das mit der Selbstprofilierung war nicht speziell auf Dich gemünzt.
Kann aus dem Gedächtnis nicht mehr alle Beiträge aus diesem langen Thread an denen ich Anstoss genommen habe Usernamen zuordnen.

Wenn ich Dir an den Karren fahrenn wollte, dann hätte ich 
@ Gewässerschreck:
geschrieben.
Dazu gehört übrigens kein bischen Schneid, weil mir ja hinter dem Monitor nichts passieren kann ;-)

Die Hälterung in Regentonnen oder Wannen im Keller ist wohl kaum nur bis zum nächsten WE.
Störe ich mich nicht wirklich dran, sondern nur an der -m. Meinung- Unverhältnismäßigkeit.

Da geben Leute unqualifizierten Ratschläge, die nie ein Kaltwasserbecken betrieben haben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe vor etlichen Jahren auch viele gute Ratschläge von einem erfahrenen Aquarianer abgestaubt, der erst NACH mir ein Kaltwasserbecken eingerichtet hat. Vieles ist halt übertragbar.Klar.
Aber wenn ich solche Kommentare lese wie "filterverstopfender Schleim" und "eine Kühlung für 2000 Euro",
dann weis ich, dass der Betreffende keine Ahnung von dem hat was er da schreibt.

Wer was ins Netz stellt muss mit Gegenwind rechnen, richtig.
Wird zu sehr auf Oberschullehrer gemacht, dann werden hier auch nur wenige Deiner Aufforderung um ein Foto vom Becken folgen. 

Da ich durch diesen und vergleichbare Threads aus anderen Foren schon ganz gut abgehärtet bin, werde ich später evtl. ein Handybildchen von meinem (sehr schlichten) Becken einstellen.


----------



## Werner G (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das Gesamtbildchen zeigt den aktuellen Besatz, der nur aus 5 Fischen besteht.
Diese sind nicht mehr ganz so klein und im 260 Liter Becken sollen die noch genügend Platz haben um sich bei Bedarf zu verstecken und gegenseitig etwas aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Bewusst zwei unterschiedlich große Innenfilter, diagonal angeordnet für Drehströmung (erkennt man auch am Pflanzenwuchs). 
Oben offen. Weitere Weichtiere sind Apfelschnecken und Teichmuschel. Was da oben links an eine tote Amsel erinnert sind Muschelblumen. 
Ein echtes Nitritproblem gab es nie, ph-wert war nicht immer ganz stabil aber trotzdem unproblematisch. In den ganzen Jahren habe ich sicher 
manchen Fehler gemacht, aber keine die zu einem
Fischsterben geführt hätten, trotz wechselnder Besatzdichte. Kürzlich ist mir ein Barsch nach 4 Jahren verendet, vor einiger Zeit eine Teichmuschel. Apfelschnecken scheiden allerdings öfters mal dahin, da nur eine Lebensdauer von 2-4 Jahren.


----------



## Gewässerschreck (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Werner,

ich bin geneigt, auf Deinen Wels einzugehen (der ja theoretisch locker doppelt so lang werden könnte wie Dein Becken), aber ich verkneife es mir an dieser Stelle und bedanke mich für die Fotos!

Schade, dass die Gesamtansicht so unscharf ist, aber die Barschbilder sind top! #6
Vielen Dank!

Wenn ich Platz und Geld hätte, würde ich mir das glatt auch nochmal überlegen, allerdings fallen mir spontan 10-20 Fischarten ein, die den Vorzug kriegen würden (und die mögen es auch alle beheizt).

Große Muscheln/Schnecken wären mir zu heiss. Eine einzige gammelnde Apfelschnecke kann in Aquarien den ganzen Besatz killen. Aber vermutlich regeln das bei Dir Barsch & Co auf natürlich Weise.
Finde ich klasse, dass Du so einen Kaltwasserpott mit einheimischen Fischen schon über Jahre pflegst. Wer hat sowas schon...
Nitrit ist vor allem ein Problem bei neuen oder überbesetzten Becken. Da die Kiste bei Dir ja schon ewig stabil läuft, wirst Du damit keine Probleme haben.
Meine Wasserwerte sind ansonsten sehr konstant, aber ich glaube ein schwankender pH-Wert (in einem gewissen Rahmen) ist sogar besser für die Tiere, weil's einfach auch natürlicher ist.
Und Fehler machen alle Aquarianer, was aber, solange man daraus lernt, ja vor allem positiv zu sehen ist.

Ein "Profi" bin ich auf diesem Gebiet weiß Gott selber nicht, aber ich grenze mich ab von Otto-Normal-Aquarianern, die Fische kaufen wie andere Klamotten ("Der passt farblich zu den anderen Fischen/unserem Teppich/unseren Vorhängen, den nehm ich mit").
Lesen hilft. ;-)

So, dann werde ich mal den fiterverstopfenden Schleim aus meiner 2000-Euro-Kühlung puhlen...  :m
(ich glaube Werner, wir verstehen uns)

Viele Grüße vom Oberschullehrer


----------



## Lorenz (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi


Gewässerschreck schrieb:


> Wenn ich Platz und Geld hätte, würde ich mir das glatt auch nochmal überlegen, allerdings fallen mir spontan 10-20 Fischarten ein, die den Vorzug kriegen würden (und die mögen es auch alle beheizt).
> 
> Ein "Profi" bin ich auf diesem Gebiet weiß Gott selber nicht, aber ich grenze mich ab von Otto-Normal-Aquarianern, die Fische kaufen wie andere Klamotten ("Der passt farblich zu den anderen Fischen/unserem Teppich/unseren Vorhängen, den nehm ich mit").


Seh ich genauso!


Aber bei dem Wels hast du zwei Barteln übersehen...
8 Barteln = Zwergwels = ~30cm (?) |kopfkrat


----------



## Werner G (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

N`Abend,
das mit dem Wels ist ja bereits geklärt.
Verendete Muscheln oder Schnecken verpesten kein AQ in der Größe.
Die werden auch nicht vom Barsch gefressen, sondern von den Friedfischen.
Leider mussten einige Apfelschnecken ihr Leben lassen, als ich Karpfen im AQ hatte.
Sie haben die Schnecken schlichtweg ertränkt und dann den Schild entfernt.
Das Gesamtbild habe ich mit der 5 Megapix meines (neuen, aber nicht so tollen) Handys gemacht - aber was will man bei ungünstigen Lichtverhältnissen und einer Linsenöffnung so groß wie ein Fliegenschixx schon erwarten.

Gruß 
Werner


----------



## barb (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
wollte ma fragen ob jemand hier im Forum Erfahrung mit Barben hat. Hab seit Freitag nen Schwarm (15-25cm) in nem 2m Becken. Bin vorallem an der Dauer der Eingewöhnungszeit und der idealen Strömunggeschwindigkeit interessiert.

Dankle im voraus


----------



## timo_p (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wie lang wollt ihr denn die fische in euren becken halten?
selbst 2m halte ich für barben viel zu klein.

ich hab hier grad n runtergeklappten kiefer.


----------



## barb (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

nich falsch verstehen, das soll kein für immer und ewig sein. Da Barben aber eher recht langsam wachsende Fische sind wirds wohl ne weile klappen


----------



## timo_p (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hauptsache du erkennst, wann der kümmerwuchs einsetzt.
wie man das allerdings erkennen will ist mir rätselhaft.
auch die barsche in den 260 litern halte ich für ne völlige fehlhaltung.


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kümmerwuchs erkennt man daran, dass die Fische langsamer wachsen.
Und auch an den Schuppen, und Flossen.
Es muss Passen, d.h. die größe der Flossen muss mit der Größe des Fisches übereinpassen.
Aber um das zu erkennen muss man sich damit schon auskennen.


----------



## barb (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich denk mal es wird hoffentlih nicht zum Kümmerwuchs kommen. Denn die Fische werden erstmal nur auf Zeit und auch nicht aus Spass gehalten. Ich selber studiere Bio und arbeite  im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit mit den Barben.  Es ist also ein absehbarer Zeitraum.
Mittlerweile haben sich die Burschen auch recht gut an das Becken gewöhnt.


----------



## timo_p (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dann sollte das hältern ok sein.
darf man fragen was du genau forscht?


----------



## barb (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

klar darf man das. 
In erster Linie betrachte und untersuche ich das natürliche Nahrungsspektrum der Wollhandkrabbe und wenn alles glatt läuft versuch ich selbiges zum Vergeleich auch bei der Barbe. Läuft also drauf hinaus, dass ich hauptsächlich Makroinvertebraten, also Flohkrebse, verschiedene Insektenlarven sowie Muscheln usw. als Nahrung anbiete und später gucken will ob es gewisse Nahrungspräferenzen gibt.


----------



## timo_p (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

an welchem institut bist du?
gibt es bereits veröffentlichungen?


----------



## barb (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bin in Köln. Haben da ne Aussenstation dirket aufm Rhein - also optimale Bedingungen. Veröffentlichungen gibts aber bisher noch nich.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ist hier noch was los? Schiebe dieses doch eigentlich schöne Thema mal wieder etwas hoch.


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Spätestens wenn ich im Dezember mein Aquarium hab ist hier etwas los 

Gruß Blanky


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi blanky 
wieviel liter


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

80 Liter und wenn ich das hab werd ich mich in Ruhe nach einem größeren umsehen Flohmarkt etc.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Blanky,
hattes Du mal ein Aquarium?


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hatte ich schon mal, aber nur zum Hältern von Köfis, bin also absoluter neuling


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich zeichne gerade die Unterkonstruktion für ein 700 l
Becken, mit einer Bambusfurnierten Front.
Swen


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Oh du baust Dir selber eins? Is ja auch schön


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Köfis in einem so kleinen Becken zu Hältern,
insofern es sich um Wildfänge handelt,
sollte man vermeiden.
Allein um Krankheiten zuverhindern.
Swen


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nein ich möchte ich keine Köfis darin hältern, diesmal möchte ich ein richtiges AQ haben.


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

um Kosten zu sparen ,
gehe zu einem Glaser .
Vergleiche die Preise mit einem "Standartbecken",
bedenke die Statik der Zimmerdecken.
1cm Fisch gleich 1 Liter Wasser ; Minimum.
Swen


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei 80l wird es wohl noch keine Probleme mit der Statik geben, ein Kollege von mir wiegt 100 Kilo und sitzt auch den ganzen Abend auf der Couch und trinkt Bier :q

Das Aquarium bekomme ich geschenkt, aber wenn ich ein größeres hole werd ich deinen Rat gern befolgen, danke 

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Bobster (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Freiluftsaison beendet !

Je nach Wetterlage, anfang Nov. bis mitte November beginnt
das "große" Abfischen in unserem kleinen Gartenteich.
Das Becken ist gemauert und vor ewigen Zeiten von meinem
Großvater angelegt worden. Leider mißt es nur ca. 60cm an der tiefsten Stelle. Da wir es hier im Sauerland trotz "global warming" durchaus frostig haben im Winter, friert das kleine
Becken im Winter zu und durch bis auf den Grund.
Deshalb kommen alle Fische den Winter über in den Keller in ein 200 Liter Becker.
Freitag Nachmittag war es dann so weit.
Die letztem Jahre gab es regelmäßig Nachwuchs bei den Goldfischen. Dieses Jahr gabs keine kleinen schwarzen !
Dafür haben aber die 4 Rotaugen, die ich letzten Winter
im Aquarium überwintert hatte, anscheinend im Frühjahr
in diesem kleinen Becken abgelaicht. Zusammen mit den 4 Rotaugen, die stattlich abgewachsen sind, kamen ca 40 kleine Rotaugen mit zum überwintern ins Aquarium.
(Bei Interesse kann ich ja mal einige pics. reinstellen)

*Winter WG:* 
15 Goldfische, 4 Rotaugen, ca 40 kleine Rotaugen.

*Aquarium:*
200 Liter Juwel Aquarium
15 W Leuchtstoffröhre-2 Stunden am Tag
5 cm gewaschener Sand als Bodengrund
dazu 10-20 Eichenblätter - getrocknete-die ich jeden Monat
dann wieder raus hole und gegen neue, trockene austaussche.
Filterung:
_Hamburger Mattenfilter_ über Eck
(unbedingt googeln; kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen,
falls jemand Fragen hat bitte hier melden)
*ganz wichtig:* 150 Liter Wasserwechsel *jede* Woche !

*Fütterung: *1x die Woche Goldfischfutter oder 1-2 Algen Tabletten
und einen Tag vor dem Wasserwechsel, lebende Tubifex oder
Wasserflöhe oder Frostfutter aus dem Zoogeschäft und hin und wieder einen dicken, fetten, kleingeschnittenen
Regenwurm.

So halte ich diese Winter WG schon seit Jahren bis zum
Frühjahr-bin gespannt wieviele der kleinen Rotaugen es 
dieses Jahr schaffen.

Bobster


----------



## hecq (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Freiluftsaison beendet !
> 
> Je nach Wetterlage, anfang Nov. bis mitte November beginnt
> das "große" Abfischen in unserem kleinen Gartenteich.
> ...


 
Hau mal Bilder rein! Will gerne die kleinen Rotaugen sehen:k


----------



## Bobster (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...bin 'mal eben in den Keller gegangen um einige pics. zu
machen.
Aquariumfotografie ist allerdings 'ne Kunst für sich....

Hier einige Bilder der kleinen Rotaugen:


Bobster


----------



## hecq (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...bin 'mal eben in den Keller gegangen um einige pics. zu
> machen.
> Aquariumfotografie ist allerdings 'ne Kunst für sich....
> 
> ...


 
#6 ohne Blitz klappts besser


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schön, dass es hier wieder so belebt ist. Meine Fische bleiben im Winter im Gartenteich. Der ist allerdings auch tiefer. Habe auch Rotaugen-Nachwuchs.


----------



## raabj (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr auch ein Aquarium zugelegt (Volumen 1900 Liter) 
Zubehör
- 2500 Liter Gardena Pumpe
- 15Watt UV Strahler
- externer Filter mit 200 Liter in dem sich Filterpatronen befinden

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein Problem mit nem Pilz. Habt ihr ab und zu auch solche probleme?

MFG


----------



## mike_w (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

1900 l ist ja die absolute Wucht. 

Wie sind denn die Maße des Beckens und wo kann man so Ding abstellen, ohne dass der Keller oder die Decke einbricht?

Ist für mich auch eine Art Traum, so ein Becken zu besitzen.
Mike


----------



## raabj (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

Hab mir draußen so eine Art Gartenhaus gebaut da steht alles drinn.

Die Maße sind ca 2m x 1,4m x 0,9m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



raabj schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mir draußen so eine Art Gartenhaus gebaut da steht alles drinn.
> 
> Die Maße sind ca 2m x 1,4m x 0,9m



Hammer!
Aber wie stellst du das denn im Winter an?


----------



## mike_w (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Da er eine starke Pumpe hat, dürfte es in normalen Wintern keine Probleme geben. Wenn es aber über viele Tage -15° ist, kann es Probs geben. Aber die Winter sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.


----------



## Bobster (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@raabj

Pilzprobleme - Na denn Prost |supergri

'würd mich schon interessieren.
Eventuell wäre ein Bild sehr hilfreich.

Wo wuchs der Pilz denn - Unterwasser ?
Hattest Du altes Holz im Aqua ?

Pilze |kopfkrat 
'bin kein Pilzoologe aber im "sauren Bereich" sind es immer
Schwämme !

Nun gut - ohne weitere, detailierte Auskünfte ?????


Bobster


----------



## mike_w (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Pilze entstehen in der Regel auf verletzten Stellen (trockene Hände, Hakenverletzungen) bei schlechter Wasserqualität. Lassen sich aber sehr gut mit handelsüblichen Fischmedikamenten behandeln.
Etwas Salz im Wasser kann zur Vorbeugung Wunder bewirken, ebenso ein Bad der verletzten Tiere in sehr schwacher Kaliumpermanganatlösung.
Ansonsten hilft nur beste Wasserqualität, wenig Stress und penibler Umgang mit den Fischen beim Anfassen und Hakenlösen.


----------



## Ansitz Angler (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe einen Aquarien Barsch


----------



## Werner G (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Fische einfach mit einem Stück Plasikfolie anfassen statt direkt mit den Händen, dann kommts erst gar nicht zu Verpilzungen.

Sollte es nach Verletzungen doch einmal dazu kommen:
Die Mittel aus das Fachhandel wie z.B. das Sera Mycopur wirken sehr zuverlässig im Anfangsstadium.


----------



## raabj (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Im winter bei extrem Temperaturen kommt ne 2 pumpe mit rein. Und wird außen isoliert.

Ich sehe das problem bei mir das ich  2 forellen mit drinnen hab die jagen. Und den einen oder anderen mal anschnappen, und dadurch evt. die vermilzung entsteht.


----------



## raabj (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Im winter bei extrem Temperaturen kommt ne 2 pumpe mit rein. Und wird außen isoliert.

Ich sehe das problem bei mir das ich 2 forellen mit drinnen hab die jagen. Und den einen oder anderen mal anschnappen, und dadurch evt. die vermilzung entsteht.


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hey zusammen,
ich träume auch von einem becken mit einheimischen fischen,ich hab im moment eine becken mit 120 liter frei.aber ich denke mir mal das das nicht wirklich artgerecht ist.ich bin kein blutiger aquarianer neuling.was könnt ihr mir emfehlen?danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Süchto,

Die AQ-Größe ist nicht das Problem. Unsere einheimischen Fische sind sog. Kaltwasserfische. Das heißt in den Gewässern werden Temp. oberhalb von 20° selten erreicht. Und wenn , dann haben die fische immer noch die Möglichkeit sich im tieferen kälteren , sauerstoffreichende Regionen zurückzuziehen.
Zu Haus wird das Wasser in dem AQ (wenn nicht beheizt) die Umgebungstemperaturen annehmen. Und wie hoch die Sommer sein werden weißt du ja sicher. Diese Temperaturen sind dann für die Fische alles andere als optimal und damit weitweg von artgerecht. Wenn man das alles richtig machen will , müßte man das Wasser mit tech. Mitteln kühlen. Eine nicht billige Angelegenheit.
Fische die einfach so ohne Kühlung gehältert werden , werden sicher nicht alle gleich sterben. Hier in diesem Thread haben ja schon einige berichtet das sie die Fische ganz normal im AQ halten. Aber um eine anrtgerechte Pflege machen sie sich kaum Gedanken. Eine Gedankenlosigkeit die dann die Fische ausbaden müssen............


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@gunnar,
danke,also ist ein erfolgreiches zusammenspiel möglich?


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei kleinbleibenen Arten , wie zB Stichlingen ist deine vorhandene AQ-Größe sicher ausreichend. Wird dann noch eine entsprechende Kühlung ( kann auch ein entsprechender Standort sein) realisiert sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

also in meinem zimmer is es im sommer nie wärmer als 20-25° ich dachte eigentlich an flussbarsche|kopfkrat aber ich will es den fischen so gut wie möglich schaffen.also muss ein grössres becken her 200l. plus


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Süchto

Flußbarsche? Da hab ich nun wenig Erfahrung.Nach meiner Kenntnis sind das Revierfische unf benötigen viele Versteckmöglichkeiten und Revierabgrenzungen. Ansonsten schwimmen sie sehr Schreckhaft durch das AQ Und das mit einer sehr sehr blassen Färbung.
Aber generell halte ich dein AQ für eine Pflege von Flußbarschen zu klein.


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ gunnar,
okay danke,mal sehn das ich nen grössres bekomme oder halt die fischwahl auf das becken abstimme.was is denn relativ pflegeleicht?rotaugen vllt?


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Du weißt doch wie groß Rotaugen werden können und das es Schwarmfische sind..............??? Es seidenn dü hältst immer nur Brut bzw. Jungtiere..........


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich werd die augen offen halten bezüglich eines grösserem aq oder besser geeigneten fischen


----------



## angelsüchto (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo leute,
ich bin auf der suche nach einen becken villeicht mit 200 litern ca aber ich weiss nicht so recht wo ich suchen soll gebraucht oder neu?normal oder mit panorama scheibe ???mit abdeckung ?mit eingebauten lampen?helft mir bitte|rolleyes
danke im voraus


----------



## limpe (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich bin auf der suche nach einen becken villeicht mit 200 litern ca aber ich weiss nicht so recht wo ich suchen soll gebraucht oder neu?normal oder mit panorama scheibe ???mit abdeckung ?mit eingebauten lampen?helft mir bitte|rolleyes
> danke im voraus



Geh ma auf googel und gib ma zweite hand und deine stadt wo du wohnst ein da findes du vieles.
Manchmal bekommste die sachen auch geschenkt :vik: Lg limpe


----------



## limpe (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zu flussbarschen kann ich was sagen ne gute freundin von mir hat nen 1000 liter becken mit bis zu 40 cm flussbarschen und sie sagt zu mir das die barsche ihre ganzen planzen kaput machen aber so ansonsten ist es toll.

Ich habe nen 80 liter becken zuhause noch komplett leer ! will mir aber nächstes jahr kleine katzen welse und kleine spiegel karpfen  rein haun  und ma gucken habe schon oft nachts am wasser rand so 5 cm große flussbarsche gesehen hehe


----------



## angelsüchto (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@limpe
danke für den tipp aber ich kriegs nich hin#q vill stellt jemand ja noch nen link rein#6


----------



## Bobster (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Leute, Leute, Leute #d


...da ist aber bald 'mal nen "Sachkundenachweis"
zum halten von Tieren (Fischen) fällig !

http://tierwelt.listings.ebay.de/Be...QfromZR4QQsacatZ100311QQsocmdZListingItemList

...bloß noch Deine PLZ eingeben...

...und denke dran was Dich das alles kosten wird.

Strom, Unterschrank, Wasser (jede Woche mind. 100 Liter !)
etc.etc.,,,,,,,,

Bobster


----------



## limpe (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @limpe
> danke für den tipp aber ich kriegs nich hin#q vill stellt jemand ja noch nen link rein#6




Hab jetzt leider nicht für bielefeld gefunden aber kp ob du auf der seite deine plz eingeben kannst musste ma selber gucken lg limpe
http://www.zweitehand.de/index.php?rubrik=6505&na&page=3


----------



## BlankyB (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt mein Aquarium bekommen (120l), dieses ist gebraucht jedoch 2 Jahre nicht genutzt worden und sehr dreckig.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie ich es saubermachen kann solange es noch leer ist. Eimer Wasser mit Schwamm und dann ordentlich schrubben? Glasreiniger und andere Chemikalien sind bestimmt Tabu (von innen zumindest).

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also,
ich würde Dir erfahrungsgemäß folgende vorgehensweise
vorschlagen:

Pass auf das Du Dir beim hantieren die "Ecken" beim hinstellen nicht beschädigst !
Als erstes das Becken 10cm mit warmen Wasser befüllen
und gründlichst mit einem neuen Topfreiniger Schwamm
säubern.
Achtung !
Topfreiniger Schwamm (Eine Seite Schwamm-eine Seite
rauh) gründlich vorher wässern, so daß Du sicher sein kannst,
dass er kein Spülmittel mehr enthält !
Die Prozedur des Becken säuberns 2-3 mit frischen Wasser
wiederholen.
Dann 1x mit Essigreiniger (Flasche -,39 cent) säubern,
und dann wieder viel mit Wasser spülen, so daß
wirklich kein Geruch des Essigreinigers zurück bleibt !

Fertig und trocknen lassen...

In der Zwischenzeit "Spielsand" vom Baumarkt holen,
als Grund.
Den solange in einer Wanne spülen bis das Spülwasser
klar bleibt.
Danach in 2-3 cm höhe in das AQ füllen.

Mach das erst mal...........

Hoffentlich hast Du Dir einen guten Standplatz ausgeguckt !
Sehr wichtig !

Bis danne....


Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, werds genau so machen.

Mit dem Einrichten werd ich noch warten weil wir vielleicht in den nächsten 2 Monaten umziehen werden, dann müsst ich alles nochmal machen.
Dauert ja auch einige Zeit bis ein Aquarium für Fische bewohnbar wird.

Blanky


----------



## andi72 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin moin . hab auch ma ne zwickende frage zum aquarium :
ich hab die 2 neonröhre repariert und kurz daraufwasserwechsel machen müssen weil das wasser regelrecht giftiggrün geworden ist. also ~ 160L wasser raus (200er becken mit 188 L netto) frischwasser aufgefüllt und !? am abend wars wieder grün - was nu ??

hier ma n bild was giftig-grün is ....


vorschläge was ich beim nächsten wasserwechsel ander machen soll ??

andi
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/6494/imgp5066grnjr6.jpg


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

pflanzen rein!
am besten schnellwachsende (hornkraut).
leuchtröhren immer nacheinander wechseln. nie alle gleichzeitig
jetzt wie gesagt, soviele schnellwachsende pflanzen reinschmeißen, viele wasserwechsel, filter nicht anrühreren, garnicht bis kaum füttern (fische verhungern nicht) und zusätzlich die algen (wenn vorhanden) von hand absammeln.

Viel erfolg


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

andi72@andi72

Da läuft aber etwas absolut nicht rund bei Dir.

Alle Maßnahmen die Dir *Hecht 1*
geraten durchführen!

Diese "microalgen" die Dir das Wasser grün eintrüben
entstehen bei einem *Nahrungsüberangebot *im Zusammenspiel
von zu viel Licht oder falschem Lichtspectrum etc.,

Sind da Fische drinn ?
Keine Sorge-denen ist es egal 

Keine Fische drinn ?
Ab in den nächsten Zooladen und ein - zwei Päckchen
lebende Wasserflöhe kaufen !
Die lieben das grüne Wasser....bis es wieder klar ist.

Ansonsten würde ich aus Erfahrung sagen.

täglicher 10-20% Wasserwechsel !
weniger Licht-eine Neonröhre reicht erst mal !
Höchsten 8-10 Stunden am Tag !
Wasserpflanzen rein !
Aufhören zu Füttern !
Irgendwie sind dort zuviele Nährstoffe drinn.

Bobster


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! wenn ich das Grün richtig einschätze, hat das weniger mit einem Nahrungsüberschuß zu tun, als mehr mit zuviel Licht im roten Spektralbereich. Die Tips von Bobster dürften Dein Problem beseitigen.
Petri!


----------



## BlankyB (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So ich habe jetzt mein Aquarium doch eingerichtet, hab gestern Kies reingemacht und Wasserpest eingepflanzt.

Mit Fischen warte ich jetzt noch minimum 2 Wochen, blos soll ich denn Filter trotzdem schon nonstop laufen lassen?

Und wie lange soll ich die Beleuchtung anlassen der Pflanzen wegen?

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Werner G (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Filter laufen lassen und nicht mehr ausmachen.
Beleuchtung in 2 Etappen.


----------



## BlankyB (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie denn 2 Etappen? Morgends 6 Std. und abends 6 Std?

Dann hätt ich auch noch eine Frage zum Nitritpeak, kommt der auf jeden Fall auch wenn keine Fische drin sind?

Blanky


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Blanky ,

Der Peak kommt generell. Nur wie hoch , wie lange und mit welchen Folgen ......... ob überhaupt welche...... das kann keiner voraussagen. Manchmal bekommt man davon ganichts mit , andere beklagen Todesfälle wegen Nitritvergiftung bzw. plagen sich mit Algen rum.
Wenn du mal Zeit hast.......
http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10518

http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/n/nitrifikation.htm

Beleuchtung,

10-12 Sunden am Tag sollten es schon sein. Einigen haben gute Efahrungen mit einer Lichtpause gemacht. ZB. 6h an - 2-3h aus und wieder 6h an. Ich bin da zwar kein Freund von aber jeder hat eben so seine Erfahrungen..........


----------



## BlankyB (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vielen Dank Gunnar für die Links, lassen wirklich keine Fragen offen. Bin mal gespannt wann das bei mir passiert, ich warte jetzt noch eine Woche und dann mach ich täglich Wassertests.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! Du bist erst nach 6 Wochen auf der sicheren Seite - der Peak kommt meist nach 4-5 Wochen. Eine 1-2 Stündige Pause über Mittag setzt den Algen erheblich zu.. .
Petri!


----------



## BlankyB (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
mein Aquarium läuft jetzt seit genau einer Woche (ohne Fische).
Heute habe ich Wassertests gemacht, der Nitrit Wert ist deutlich gestiegen auf 0,5 mg/l PH Wert normal 7,0.

Ist das schon der Nitrit Peak?#c

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## BlankyB (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Frohes neues Jahr #h

heute habe ich erneut gemessen und der Nitrit Wert war bei 0,2 mg/l ist also wieder etwas zurückgegangen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Bobster (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ganz ruhig bleiben............

Was für Parameter werden gemessen ?
PH
GH
KH
Nitrit
Nitrat
temperatur
Uhrzeit
.......
Mach Dir doch eine Excell Tabelle...und trage die Daten ein 

Ich werfe dann auch schon mal einige "Schnecken"
rein, so dass sich auch eine Bio-Flora/Fauna entwickeln kann. Falls Du keine hast, gehe in das nächste Zoogeschäft und Frage ob Du eine Handvoll erhalten kannst.
Schlammschnecken sind immer genug in den "Pflanzenhälterungsbecken" der Zoogeschäfte und die können
dort meistens auf Nachfrage "umsonst" abgesammelt werden.
Ideal wäre die Entnahme von Schnecken/Muscheln aus einem Gewässer in Deiner Umgebung, da ich aber über die "Rechtliche Seite"
nicht Bescheid weiß, solltest Du Dich vorher genauestens erkundigen.
Nicht überall ist die Entnahme erlaubt !

Schnecken/Muschel rein...verhalte Dich weiter ruhig und trinke 
noch en Bier.......

Fotto wäre nicht schlecht hier, zum angucken 


Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So ähnlich wie mit der Exel Tabelle mach ichs schon aufm PC 

Schnecken werd ich wohl mal ein paar holen, eine Teichmuschel hätt ich auch gern hab aber gehört dass die im Aquarium nach ner Gewissen Zeit verhungern, stimmt das?

Ein Foto mach ich wenns sich lohnt  sind ja nur Wasserpest und Kies drin, wollt mir noch ein paar schöne Steine holen und evtl. ne Wurzel oder ähnliches.

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! Man kann, mit einigem Aufwand, Teichmuscheln füttern. Es wird einfach Trockenfutter zerrieben, in einigen Tropfen Wasser aufgelöst und mit einer Spritze aufgezogen - diese Tropfen spritzt man der Muschel in ca. 10 Spritzern ein.
Allerdings setzt das eine Filteranlage gewaltiger Dimensionen vorraus.... .
Eine im Frühjahr - Sommer entnommene Teichmuschel wird immer so 2-3 Monate durch halten - also halte die einfach für 6 Wochen und bringe sie dann an den Entnahmeort zurück.. .
In dieser Zeit Wöchentlich eine Spritze in der beschriebenen Art, wird auch einen normal dimensionierten Filter nicht überfordern.
Vergiss diesen ganzen Kram mit den Messungen - warte einfach die 6 Wochen, überlege wie viele Fische dein Becken (oder besser dein Filter..) verkraftet und setze ein Viertel der Menge ein.. .
Nach einem halben Jahr wirst Du ein Gefühl für das Befinden deiner Pfleglinge entwickeln, das durch keine Messung ersetzt werden kann.
Die Wurzel solltest Du im Aquarien Geschäft kaufen und, egal was man so sagt, 2 Wochen mit täglichem Wasserwechsel, wässern.. .
Petri und ein glückliches neues Jahr!


----------



## BlankyB (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar kleine Probleme mit meinem Aquarium. 

1. An den Scheiben sind braune Punkte, haben ca. nen Durchmesser von 0,5 - 1 cm, sieht so aus als wenn ein feines braunes Pulver an der Scheibe kleben würde - was ist das?

2. An der wasserpest bilden sich oberhalb braune Algen, sieht nicht schön aus, die neuen Blätter sind schön hellgrün und der obere Teil der Pflanzen ist braun (nicht die Pflanze selber sondern die algenschicht) - was für algen sind das und sind die schlimm?

3. Der Nitrit Wert ist wieder gestiegen und liegt bei 0,6 mg/l die Färbung beim test geht also schon ins rötliche

Vor drei Tagen habe ich mir dann in einem Aqarium Laden 5 Moderlieschen und einen Marmorkrebs gekauft die schwimmen auch schon darin (ich weiß ich hätte noch warten sollen aber es waren die letzten und solche Fische bekommt man ja normal nicht im Laden, hab jedenfalls in anderen Läden nur Zierfische gesehen).

Die Fische sind jedenfalls noch sehr lebhaft und machen keinen kranken Eindruck, doch überstehen diese auf dauer den Nitritwert und wie lange dauert es ca. bis er wieder sinkt?

Zur Not würde ich sie auch nen Tag in einen Eimer umsetzen.

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Blanky,

Das sich bei Erhöhung des Nitritwertes Algen bilden (zB. an Scheiben und Pflanzen) ist normal. Ich zwar nicht schön für's Auge , aber ansonsten nicht weiter schlimm.
Den Angaben der Teststreifen ist leider nicht zu trauen. Wenn dir was an genauen Wasserwerten liegt solltest du dir Tröpfentest's zulegen.
In Sachen Besatz hast du ja so einiges falsch gemacht. Da brauchst du dich über diesen hohen Wert nicht wundern. Kannst froh sein das die Fische noch munter sind. Damit das so bleibt ist für die nächsten Tage regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel angesagt. Und das solange bist der Wert im unteren Bereich stabil bleibt. Beim Wasserwechsel würde ich mit 70% anfangen und nach u. nach bis auf 30% runtergehen.


----------



## BlankyB (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke für die Antwort, dann werd ich sofort damit anfangen das Wasser zu wechseln, Wassertests hab ich alle in der Tröpfchen Version, sollte also ziemlich genau sein.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

....wie *Gunnar* schon erwähnte....
jetzt ist Wasserwechsel angesagt für die nächsten Tage.

Ich würde nicht unbedingt "direkt" aus der Leitung wechseln,
sondern mir einen Eimer z. B. morgens abfüllen, damit das Chlor,etc., entweichen kann und den Wasserwechsel dann
mit dem abgestandenen Wasser z.B. abends machen.

Weiter Wassertests durchführen und
eher "weniger" füttern.

Bobster


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

CO² soll entweichen?? Davon ist doch eh nicht viel im Leitungswasser. Wenn allerdings das Wasser Chlorhaltig ist , macht das abstehen schon eher Sinn.


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...meinte ich doch 


Bobster


----------



## forellenfischer1 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo ich habe 2 aquarium jeweils mit 1000l in einem das wird mit quellwassgespeist und darin sind ein paar bachforellen und saiblinge, und des andere ist mit 2 zandern, paar schleien und karpfen und futterfischen.dieses wird mit nem filter betrieben.zu deinem problem habe ich leider keine lösung.


----------



## BlankyB (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Forellen und Saiblinge in einem Quellwasser Aquarium - das hört sich ja sehr interessant an könntest du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten?

Das mit den Salmoniden hab ich mir aus dem Kopf geschlagen, weil es einfach nicht möglich ist die Temperatur niedrig zu halten wenn das Aquarium in der Wohnung steht. Das Wasser hat immer so um die 20 Grad - das ist zuviel.

Du hast deins bestimmt draußen oder?

Gruß Blanky


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! Genau wie in den meisten Becken geheizt wird, kann man auch kühlen - ist nur etwas teurer.. .
Petri!


----------



## Werner G (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zu den Teichmuscheln:
Wäre es nicht einfacher die Teichmuschel (n) einfach mit etwas Wasser aus dem AQ in einen Eimer zu geben und etwas Fischmehl im Wasser zu verrühren?
So belastet man das AQ-Wasser nicht unnötig und die Muschel kann sich selbst ernähren. Wird aber eine Weile Dauern, bis die wieder aufmacht, nachdem sie umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Blanky B
meins speise ich durch unsere grundwasser das ist das gleiche wie quellwasser da es immer rein ist.du musst halt nur es mal prüfen lassen in einer fischzucht,dafür  haben wir auch ein entnahme recht.dauernd läuft es ja auch nicht sondern ich lass das wasser so laufen dass es sich 3 mal am tag ganz erneuert.sauerstoffbelüfter habe ich auch drin und dass aquarium steht drausen immer im schatten und es gab noch nie irgendwelche probleme.manchmal nutze ich es auch nur zur hälterung meiner eigens gezüchteten teichforellen aus 4 quellwasserteichen.ich werde im frühjahr ein bild reinstellen da es jetzt leer ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Werner G! Leider scheint das nicht richtig zu funktionieren - das habe ich oft versucht, aber die Ergebnisse sind viel schlechter.
Wenn man die Muscheln aber immer im Wechsel ins Becken setzt; also eine im Aquarium hält und die Andere im "Fütterbecken", könnte das auch funktionieren.
Petri!


----------



## BlankyB (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Forellenfischer1

Das hört sich ja super an, also wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat ist es nicht unmöglich Salmoniden in einem Aquarium zu halten.
Ist bestimmt schön anzusehen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## forellenfischer1 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## Gorcky (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Leute,

hab zwar nach meinem Anliegen gesucht, aber ehrlich gesagt wollte ich jetzt nicht jede Seite in dem Tröööt durch suchen.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie oft ihr euer Aquarium mit den Rotaugen (ca. 10 +) immer so sauber machen müsst??

Hab nämlich nen relativ großes und wollte das jetzt auch mal ausprobieren, nur will ich net jede Woche einmal das quarium sauber machen müssen!!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen???

Danke und Gruß,

Marcel


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Gorcky

...ein bisschen anstrengen solltest Du Dich aber trotzdem :q

Definiere doch mal Deinen Begriff von "sauber machen" ?
Wie sieht denn Deine wöchentliche Routine in der Betreuung
des AQ's aus ?
Liter ?
Wasserwechsel ?
Füttern ?

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@BlankyB

...so etwas ist mit einem "Durchflußaquarium" (bitte googeln)
und einigen technischen vorraussetzungen sehr wohl möglich.
Finanziell nicht unbedingt ein desaster :q


Bobster


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hab auch eins mit rotaugen, und mach alle 1,5 wochen sauber.fütterung alle 2 tage


----------



## BlankyB (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja die sind auch interessant, hätt ich auch gerne aber dafür ist mein Becken zu klein (120l).

Zu den Moderlieschen kommen später noch ein paar Gründlinge und evtl. Bitterlinge.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! Ich betreibe ein 60x60x60 Beckem mit einem Stör, einem Barsch, einem Rotauge, einem Rapfen und 3 Alanden - alle sind so 10-12cm lang.
Bevor ich jetzt geschlagen werde; die sind alle ein wenig behindert und hätten draussen keine Chance.... .
Ursprünglich war das als Energiespar- und "Null-Arbeits" Becken geplant; 2x 20Watt Energiesparlampen sorgen für eine zwar helle, aber bloß dem Algenwuchs dienliche Beleuchtung. Eine 5 und eine 10Watt Pumpe sorgen für die Umwelzung - die 5er hat 1l Filtervolumen und einen nachgeschalteten 18 Watt Steri - danach tropft das Wasser durch 3 Einhängebecken.
Die 10er Pumpe fördert das Wasser dur 4 Eheim Töpfe mit je 12l Volumen und drückt es dann durch den Bodengrund zurück ins Becken.
Beide Pumpen saugen durch große Filterpatronen im Beckeninneren an.
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich an der 5er noch ein 30l 6 Kammer Filterbecken mit vielen Pflanzen - die haben aber täglich 1,5l Wasser weg gesaugt. Da hätte ich dann eine Osmoseanlage kaufen müssen und das war mir zuviel Aufwand - immer mit Leitungswasser auffüllen verändert die Wasserwerte zu stark.. .
Wenn ich einmal die Woche 50l Wasser wechsel und die Scheiben reinige, langt das eigentlich.
Den Topf des 5er reinige ich alle 3 Monate - die Töpfe des Hauptfilters reinige ich nie.. .
Wenn ich eine andere Beleuchtung installiere, habe ich eigentlich nix zu tun... .
Petri!


----------



## BlankyB (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Stör aus? Lässt der sich im Aquarium halten? Würde ich auch interessant finden aber der erreicht trotz kümmerwuchs jan totzdem schnell seine 30 cm ist das nicht zu groß für ein Becken unterhalb der 1000 liter?

Gruß Blanky


----------



## ankaro (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich denke es kommt ein wenig darauf an was für einen Stör du nehmen möchtest.
Denn Stör ist ja nicht gleich Stör.
Mitlerweile habe ich gelesen soll es auch nachzüchtungen geben die nur wenige cm groß werden sollen.
Ca 20-26 cm werden die Fische, leider weiß ich noch nicht, ob man die hier in Deutschland bekommt und wo.
Weiss nur , dass die jetzt in Holland wohl gut laufen sollen, denke ,dass man so ein Tier dann schon halten kann.
Jedoch fände ich es nicht so inordnung, wenn man ein Tier "quält" da es nicht genug Lebensraum hat wie es eigentlich braucht.
Gilt natürlich nicht für alle Fische, aber denke vorallem bei Tieren die man nicht nur 3-4 Monate bei sich halten möchte.


----------



## BlankyB (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Da geb ich dir Recht Ankaro 20 cm sind für einen Aquariumfisch schon sehr groß - wie gesagt ab 1000l vielleicht.

Den Stör den du meinst ist bestimmt der Sterlet ich mein in diesem Trööt schon gelesen zu haben dass einer einen hatte.

Ich finde es allerdings das gleiche wenn ich in einen Aquariumladen gehe und Diskusfische sehe die mit nem Durchmesser von 25cm in nem 80l Becken schwimmen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## ankaro (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich denke man muss sich auch immer vor Augen halten, wie viele Fische auf wem weg von der "Züchtungsanlage" bis zum händler sterben.
Bei manchen Fischen, die vorallem aus den Tropen kommen, kommt es sehr oft vor, dass bis zu 90% der Fische dezimiert wurden.

Also für einen Fisch, den der Händler im Aquarium schwimmen hat.
Sind 9 gestorben.
Und vor allem der hat ja nicht nur einen Fisch da, er hat ja oft Hunderte oder zumindestens fünfzig, sechzig siebzig..........
Ok es ist was anderes ob der nun Fische aus Deutschland hat, da serben wenns hoch kommt aufem weg 10% und das is eigentlich schon sehr hoch^^.
Naja aber ich denke einen Fisch der 20-cm und aufwärts hat braucht mehr als ein 1000L Becken.


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Frage die Ihr Euch stellen solltet:

Will ich Fische halten oder Fische hältern !!!!

...zum halten sollte man schon mit 
über 3 Litern pro cm Fisch rechnen...


Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
der Nitrit Peak in meinem aquarium dauert jetzt schon 12 Tage an und es ist keine Besserung in sicht. Ich wechsel jeden Abend 30% - 50% des Wassers (in den ersten Tagen sogar 70%) doch nach 15 std. ist der Wert wieder bei 0,8mg/l.

Was kann ich noch tun außer Wasserwechsel um das Elend zu beenden? Den Fischen scheint es gut zu gehen (keine schnelle Atmung oder hängen an der Oberfläche).
Chemische Mittel wollte ich eigentlich nicht verwenden.


----------



## ankaro (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*Was tun, wenn nun in einem Becken schon Fische sind und der Nitritpeak kommt:*
1. Ruhe bewahren.
2. Sofortmaßnahme 50 % des Wassers wechseln.
3. Nitrit messen, mindestens zweimal täglich. Steigt der Wert über etwa 0,5 mg/l,
4. 50 % Wasser wechseln.
Je nach Höhe des Nitritwertes, sind auch deutlich größere Wasserwechsel denkbar. Bei Nitritwerten von 1,6 mg/l muß man schon 75 % auf einmal wechseln.
5. Der Nitritpeak dauert im Schnitt nach eigenen Messungen etwa 1 Woche.
Danach sinkt der Nitritwert plötzlich, weil dann die _Nitrospira_ u.a. Bakterien ausreichend vorhanden sind, um das Nitrit in Nitrat umzubauen. Sinkt der Nitritwert nicht nach etwa 1 Woche, liegen weitere Probleme im Becken vor, denen man sich zuwenden muß. Das ist aber eher selten der Fall.
Das Wasserwechseln drückt den Nitritwert durch Verdünnung immer, da im Leitungswasser Nitrit nur in minimalsten Spuren enthalten sein darf, da es auch für Menschen giftig ist.
Oft kommt das Argument, daß man durch die Wasserwechsel die Bakterienmenge reduziert. Das ist falsch oder zumindest verzerrt. Die betroffenen Bakterien leben auf Substraten fest angeheftet, sie flottieren also nicht im Wasser. Insofern senkt ein großer Wasserwechsel die Gesamtpopulation nicht oder nur in vernachlässigbaren Größen.
Was ist mit Bakterienstarter ?
Ich habe die noch nie verwendet, kann daher nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Berichte hier und in anderen Foren zeigen, daß sie funktionieren und das sie nicht funktionieren. Beides kommt vor. Warum, ist schwierig zu sagen, ob die einzelnen Produkte unterschiedlich sind oder die Konzentrationen der Bakterien unterschiedlich sind oder die Produkte vielleicht überlagert sind.
In der Konsequenz heißt daß, man verlasse sich nie nur auf Bakterienstarter, und das auch aus einem anderen Grund.
Die Bakterien, um die es hier geht, leben substratgebunden, d.h. wenn wir sie aus einer Flasche ins Becken schütten, müssen sie erst mal ein geeignetes Substrat finden, sich anheften und dann erst können sie mit ihrem Stoffwechsel und der Vermehrung beginnen. Auch dies benötigt Zeit. Manche Hersteller geben 24 Stunden an, mir persönlich scheint das eine zu unsichere Angabe zu sein, weil eben die AQ sehr, sehr unterschiedlich sind. Mal mag es klappen, mal nicht.........


----------



## BlankyB (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

nachdem der Nitrit-Wert in meinem Aquarium gestern Abend noch bei 0,8mg/l lag (Wasser habe ich nicht mehr gewechselt) - ist er nach der Messung eben grade auf 0,4mg/l gesunken.

Das wars denn wohl oder? Habe erstmal noch einige Wasserpflanzen bestellt - hätt ich mal früher machen sollen vielleicht wärs dann nicht so hart gekommen.

Gruß blanky


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



ankaro schrieb:


> Naja aber ich denke einen Fisch der 20-cm und aufwärts hat braucht mehr als ein 1000L Becken.


 
Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen und außerdem ist das übertrieben. Es gibt viele Fischarten, die 20-30cm lang werden und diese Ausmaße nicht brauchen. Guck dir einfach mal diese Seite an. Müsstest du eigentlich schon kennen, wenn du ein Aquarianer bist:

www.zierfischverzeichnis.de

Da steht alles drinne, was man zur Haltung der aufgeführten Arten wissen muss. Die erforderliche Beckengröße ist auf dieser Seite bei den meisten Fischarten sehr lobenswert betrachtet. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Beckenlänge bei schwimmfreudigen Fischen der 10fachen Körperlänge entsprechen. Das ist schon ein sehr guter Richtwert. Bei nicht so aktiven Fischen reicht oft auch schon etwas weniger (bei Welsen oft der Fall) aus. Sogar Spezialisten halten Fische wie Malawi-Barsche, die oft ihre 20-25cm erreichen, schon in nur etwa 400liter fassenden Becken. Werden sie alleine gehalten, reicht das sogar aus. Piranhas schwimmen auch oft in Becken, die nicht größer sind als 800liter. Diese Fische werden sogar 30cm(manchmal etwas mehr) lang. Das ist keine Tierquälerei sondern international anerkannte Norm. Ich habe solche Becken schon oft gesehen und fand, dass die Größe ausreicht. Ich bin auch immer dafür, dass man Fische artgerecht hält. Laut deiner Aussage wären dann aber viele etablierte Aqaurianer Tierquäler. Diese aber so zu bezeichnen, ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! Schöner Link - aber da ich etliche der als ungeeignet klassifizierten Fische schon gehalten habe, glaube ich auch da nicht alles... .
Wenn man sich Mühe gibt, kann man fast Alles halten.. .
Petri!


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Die erforderliche Beckengröße ist auf dieser Seite bei den meisten Fischarten sehr lobenswert betrachtet. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Beckenlänge bei schwimmfreudigen Fischen der 10fachen Körperlänge entsprechen. Das ist schon ein sehr guter Richtwert. Bei nicht so aktiven Fischen reicht oft auch schon etwas weniger (bei Welsen oft der Fall) aus. Sogar Spezialisten halten Fische wie Malawi-Barsche, die oft ihre 20-25cm erreichen, schon in nur etwa 400liter fassenden Becken. Werden sie alleine gehalten, reicht das sogar aus. *Piranhas schwimmen auch oft in Becken, die nicht größer sind als 800liter. Diese Fische werden sogar 30cm(manchmal etwas mehr) lang. Das ist keine Tierquälerei sondern international anerkannte Norm. Ich habe solche Becken schon oft gesehen und fand, dass die Größe ausreicht. Ich bin auch immer dafür, dass man Fische artgerecht hält.* Laut deiner Aussage wären dann aber viele etablierte Aqaurianer Tierquäler. Diese aber so zu bezeichnen, ist absoluter Schwachsinn.



Omfg

Gerade bei den Piranhas spricht man als Faustformel: 100l MINIMUM pro Fisch! Da der Piranha aber ein Schwarm/Schulfisch ist und sich alleine oder mit nur wenigen Artgenossen überhaupt nicht wohlfühlt, sollte man, wenn man halbswegs artgerecht halten will, mind.10 - 15 Tiere im Becken haben. Hinzu kommt das der Piranha dazu neigt, auch mal einen Artgenossen zu verspeisen. Kommt auf die Beckengröße und der Anzahl der besetzten Fische an.
Der Piranha verträgt sich u.a. auch mit einigen Welsarten recht gut. Diesen sollte man dann auch ein paar Liter Wasser zusprechen! Bei einem Amazonas oder Orinokobecken mit z.b. 15 Roten Piranhas (Pygocentrus nattereri) und 1-2 Welsen ist man ratzfatz bei 2000l Beckengröße.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin KC,



> Laut deiner Aussage wären dann aber viele etablierte Aqaurianer Tierquäler. Diese aber so zu bezeichnen, ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


 
So schwachsinnig ist das garnicht Wir versuchen zwar die natürliche Umgebung nachzugestalten , schaffen aber es nie genau. Wir machen unser bestes , sicher , aber aus der Sicht der Fische können wir das garnicht umsetzen. Den natürlichen Lebensraum erschaffen wir trotz großer Mühen nie. Und daher sind wir im weitesten Sinne eben doch Tierquäler. Allein schon deshalb da die Pflege und Zucht von Zierfischen ein absolut unnötiger Vorgang ist. Was übrig bleit ist die Wertung dieser Tatsachen. Das kann dann jeder mit sich aus machen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Laut deiner Aussage wären dann aber viele etablierte Aqaurianer Tierquäler. Diese aber so zu bezeichnen, ist absoluter Schwachsinn.



Jetzt komm mal wieder runter#d



Gunnar. schrieb:


> So schwachsinnig ist das garnicht Wir versuchen zwar die natürliche Umgebung nachzugestalten , schaffen aber es nie genau. Wir machen unser bestes , sicher , aber aus der Sicht der Fische können wir das garnicht umsetzen. Den natürlichen Lebensraum erschaffen wir trotz großer Mühen nie. Und daher sind wir im weistesten Sinne eben doch Tierquäler. Allein schon deshalb da die Pflege und Zucht von Zierfischen ein absolut unnötiger Vorgang ist. Was übrig bleit ist die Wertung dieser Tatsachen. Das kann dann jeder mit sich aus machen.



|good:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Natürlich ist das, was Gunnar sagt, wahr. Der natürliche Lebensraum kann nicht nachempfunden werden. Ich glaube jedoch auch, dass sich Gunnar selbst nicht als Tierquäler sehen würde, obwohl er genau wie ich Aquarianer ist. Finde 1000l für ein 20cm großes Tier jedoch grob geschätzt und übertrieben. Es gibt da so viele gute Beispiele wo es auch mit deutlich weniger gut geht. Übrigens finde ich 800l für ein Piranha-Artbecken als ausreichend. Wenn man nun auf Teufel komm raus die genannte Faustregel einhalten möchte, dann kann man dieses Artbecken auch mit nur 8 Fischen gestalten. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das keine Tierquälerei. Aber bei diesem Thema sind die Meinungen oft sehr verschieden. Piranhas sind übrigens langweiliger und auch harmloser als die meisten denken. Hatte meine Hände schon mehrfach in solchen Becken(habe beim Saubermachen geholfen). Gefährlich ist dabei nur der vergesellschaftete Pfauenaugenbuntbarsch von etwa 40cm länge geworden. Der hat nämlich in meinen Finger gebissen. Die Piranhas dagegen waren sehr ängstlich. Lasst uns jetzt aber lieber wieder zum Thema zurückkehren. Ich glaube es gibt genug Foren für exotische Fische.


----------



## BlankyB (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

meine Aquarium-Frontscheibe ist jetzt richtig doll mit braunen Algen überzogen, hab etwas gegoogelt und herausgefunden dass es Kieselalgen sind die immer bei der neueinrichtung eines Aquariums entstehen.

Gehen die von alleine wieder weg oder muss ich die Scheibe schrubben?

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Köderbauer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das dauert eine Weile, bis die wieder verschwinden. Kann sogar Monate dauern. Also rein mit den Fingern ins kalte Wasser und Scheibe putzen.


----------



## BlankyB (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nein ich bin ein bequemer Mensch ,
hab mir nen super Scheibenmagnetschwamm gekauft, der ist so super dass ich nur jedem raten kann: haltet eure Finger nicht  dazwischen - tut sehr weh :c

Übrigens trägt mein Marmorkrebs jetzt schon Eier mit sich rum, wird in 2 Wochen Krebsnachwuchs geben. 3 Gründlinge hab ich auch noch dazu gesetzt. 

Blanky


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...wenn Du dann die Scheiben mit Deinem
"SuperDuper" Magneten geputzt hast, kannst Du ja bei Gelegenheit ein Photo hier reinstellen.

a) Ich putze bei mir nur Die Frontscheibe.
Alle anderen Scheiben beiben so wie sie sind und erfreuen sich großer Beliebtheit bei allen Teilnehmern (Fische, Schnecken, etc.,) als "Weidegrund"
b) Es geht nix über "Handarbeit" mit einem dafür geeigneten
Schwamm ! 
Dein "SuperDuper" Magnet wird wegen der Silikonnaht wahrscheinlich nicht in die Ecken kommen :q
c) .....und dass mir ja kein Sand oder ein kleines Steinchen
bei "Bodenberührung" zwischen Magnet und Scheibe kommt..
Das gibt "Macken" im Glas.

Bobster


----------



## MatthiasH (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mit einem Magnetreiniger habe ich mir auch die Frontscheibe meines 540 Literbecken beschädigt,:r ich habe dann diesen gegen einen Scheibenreiniger mit einer Klinge ersetzt, hat wirklich prima gefunzt.
Nach einer gewissen Einlaufphase wurde dann das Scheiben putzen auch immer weniger.


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@MatthiasH
_Scheibenreiniger mit einer Klinge_

...durchaus eine Verbesserung 

Wenn dann noch in dem Scheibenreiniger eine Rasierklinge verwendet wird
und man richtig in den Ecken die Silikonwulst beim
Scheibenreinigen beschädigt......
Ja dann...dann setzten sich Mircroalgen zwischen Scheibe
und Silikonwulst fest, welche sich im laufe der Zeit wie Rost
(Rust never sleeps ! N.Y.) durchfrisst und die Silikonwulst
von der Scheibe löst...das kann Jaaaaaaaahre dauern...

Aber so ein 500L becken soll ja auch schon einige Jährchen stehen ..oder ?

Handarbeit mit Schwamm oder FILZ !

Bobster


----------



## MatthiasH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Bobster haste Recht in den Ecken muß man sehr aufpassen und eigentlich tut es ein normaler Schwamm auch. 
Mittlerweile ist das Becken auch wieder verschwunden...es war doch sehr globig, jetzt ist eine 60ger Pfütze die prima funtz, jetzt reicht es wenn ich einmal im Monat mit einem Schwamm drüber wische.


----------



## BlankyB (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo, ich mache mir etwas sorgen um meinen Krebsnachwuchs der in ca. 2 Wochen kommt (Marmorkrebs).

Ich hab 5 Moderlieschen und 3 Gründlinge in dem becken. Die Moderlieschen dürften den kleinen nicht gefährlich werden aber die Gründlinge? Fressen die Krebsjungtiere?

Bin am überlegen mir noch ein 60er Becken zuzulegen wo die Krebse ungestört sind.

Blanky


----------



## BlankyB (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir für den Krebsnachwuchs ein 60 l Becken zugelegt.

Der Filter der dabei war hatte ne Leistung von 300l/min was für so ein Becken viel zu viel ist, deshalb habe ich den Rotor gekürzt. Jetzt hat er nur noch ein viertel der Leistung ist aber so laut dass ich nicht mehr vorhabe ihn zu benutzen.

Jetzt habe ich ein paar Berichte über Filterlose Aquarien gelesen was anscheinend auch funktioniert - habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit? 

Es wäre dann praktisch ein stillwasser Aquarium ohne Strömung, aber es soll ja auch nur der Krebs mit seinem Nachwuchs darin leben.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Blanky,

Filterlos, was verstehst du darunter??


----------



## BlankyB (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Gunnar,
ich meine ein Aquarium ohne Innen -oder Außenfilter, das einzige Elektromäßige soll die Beleuchtung werden.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Rehi,

Also auch ohne Umwälzpumpe?
Dann wirds schwierig. Stehendes Wasser ist extrem anfällig. Viele Pflanzen , wenig Fische halte ich dann schonmal für ne Mindestvoraussetzung.
Persönlich halte ich sowas allein für experiementierfreudige Profis möglich , machbar. Seh kein Sinn das sich Ottonormal damit rumquälen sollte........... Die Masse von denen hat schon mit "normalen" AQ ihre Probleme.......


----------



## BlankyB (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie gesagt es soll nur mein Marmorkrebs darein um seine Jungen zur Welt zu bringen, keine Fische.

Theoretisch könnte der Filter ja als Umwälzpumpe dienen, der würde dann aber nicht den ganzen Tag laufen. 

Aber wo leben dann die Bakterien die sonst im Filterschwamm sitzen? Können die auch allein an Pflanzen und Steinen leben?

Dieser Filter ist meiner meinung nach dazu nicht zu gebrauchen weil der Schwamm viel zu winzig ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Dann laß mal den Filter das Wasser umwälzen. Und keine Sorge wegen der Bakterienfauna. Die Masse davon befindet sich nicht in den Filtermedien. Der Bodengrund ist die Haubtsiedlungfläche.
Ich kenn viele AQ die allein nunr ne Umwälzpumpe haben. Das klappt prima!!


----------



## BlankyB (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Super,

ist ja auch nur vorübergehend wegen dem Krebs, wenn ich in 2 Monaten umgezogen bin bekommt auch das 2te Becken nen vernünftigen Filter.


----------



## hecht 1 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo,
ich würde dir von einem filterlosen aq für marmorkrebse stark abraten. erstens ist das becken sehr klein, zweitens machen die krebse ordentlich dreck.

ich habe selbst ein filterloses aq, halte darin aber ausschließlich zwerggarnelen. läuft super, würde es einem anfänger aber trotzdem nicht empfehlen
techniklos bedeutet hier übrigens auch ohne lampe...


----------



## BlankyB (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das ist wie gesagt nur vorübergehend.

Wie gehts denn ohne Licht? Reicht den Pflanzen das Tageslicht aus? 

Wenn man mal von der Optik absieht könnte man ein Kaltwasseraquarium ohne Licht noch etwas kühler halten.


----------



## hecht 1 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo,
die pflanzen wachsen ohne lich, allerdings nicht alle
mein becken ist voll mit hornkraut. lieben die garnelen, da es sehr fein ist, und das zeug bekommt man nicht klein- nichtmal ohne licht


----------



## Eichhoernchen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi 
wollte mal mein 420l-Becken vorstellen 
hab schon öfters dran gedacht mal ein Aquarium mit einheimischen Fischen zu haben und durch den Thread hier sah ich auch das es Funktioniert.
Dann hab ich auch mal die DvD von Fsich&Fang gesehen "Rotaugen im Wohnzimmer" und war dann immer besessener auf solch ein AQ.
Dann hab ich ma geschaut und schnell entschlossen Neues ist zu teuer da muss ein gebrauchtes her.
nach 2 Wochen hat ich dann eins gefunden 130cm x 50cm x 65cm
ein kleiners kam für mich nicht in Frage denn man will die Fische ja nicht im Fischglas halten.
Dann hab ich zum Thema AQ viel in einem andere AQ-Forum gelesen und mir helfen lassen.
Dort sah ich auch wie geil ein AQ mit einer 3D-Rückwand aussieht, also jetzt bin ich ja noch am Anfang da kann ich auch noch eine Rückwand rein machen auch durch das AQ-Forum hab ich mir viele Tipps zur 3D-RW zum selbsbau geholt und dann auch angefertigt (ist zwar nicht die beste Rückwand aber tausendmal besser als keine RW oder nur so ne Folie)

zur RW:
hab einfach Stryroporplatten mit Cattermesser und Heißluftföhn ein wenig "Felsstruktur" eingearbeitet das ganze mit Epoxidharz bepinselt und dann mit feinem Split bestreut und am schluss nochmal mit Epoxidharz versiegelt.
Die einzelnen Platten dann einfach mit AQ-Silikon an die AQ-Rückwand geklebt.











her 50Kg Naturkies der Körnung 1 - 2 mm gewaschen (sche*** arbeit #h) und meine 2 Wurzeln 





dann hier Pflanzen, Wasser alles drin 










und hier meine ersten AQ-Bewohner :m






jetzt Läuft das Becken nun seit fast 2 Wochen und muss noch auf einen besseren Nitritwert warten bis ich dann auch endlich Fische einsetzen kann.

Hier mal meine Werte:

	 	 Nitrit ~ 0,3 mg/l
 PH-Wert 7,5
 KH 4°dH
 CO²  4 mg/l
 GH  5°dH




was habt ihr in euren Becken denn für WW?




gruß Nino


----------



## Angler-NRW (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

#6 Sieht super aus.


----------



## Bobster (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !
Sehr schön hinbekommen !


...so, und jetzt geht's los...

Da Du ja so schöne Bilder reingestellt hast,
lassen sich ja die gröbsten Fehler schon erkennen |supergri

a) Wie Du sicherlich in anderen, seriösen |kopfkrat
AQuaForen zur Bodenfrage bei Pflanzen in Erfahrung gebracht hast- gibt es eine Philosophie zwischen Sand und Kies !
Ich persönlich habe mit Sand als Substrat für Pflanzen erheblich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Kies !
Aber die Gründe dafür kann man ja in den Foren nachlesen.

Deine Pflanzen werden es schwer haben sich anzuwurzeln
und insbesondere der "Farn" gehört keinesfalls in den Boden
sondern ist eine Aufsitzpflanze ! zumindest das Rhizom
gehört auf das Substrat !

Falls Du einheimische Kaltwasserfische pflegen möchtest,
denke ich mal ob sich überhaupt die Frage von wurzelnden
Wasserpflanzen stellt ?

Was und wieviel Fische möchtest Du denn pflegen ?


Bobster


----------



## Eichhoernchen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja das mit dem Bodengrund war ne schwierige Frage Kies oder Sand  
zu Sand 
besser für gründelnde Fische 
hab eben auch öfters gelesen das leute probleme mit den Wurzeln der Pflanzen im Sand hatten das die faulen und so aberauch gute erfahrungen gelesen
und im Sand sammeln sich fast kein Mulm wegen der Bakterien und so

Kies 
sammeln sich mehr baktrerien und eben bessere Wasserzirkulation im Kies 

also dacht ich mir wenn ich ganz feinen Kies also ich hab ja 1 - 2 mm dann habe ich vielleicht so ein Kompromiss der beiden eigenschaften.



> Falls Du einheimische Kaltwasserfische pflegen möchtest,
> denke ich mal ob sich überhaupt die Frage von wurzelnden
> Wasserpflanzen stellt ?


wie meinst du das?

und ja vom besatz hab ich noch keine genauen vorstellungen aber wollte ein paar Rotaugen/Rotfedern Gründlinge , mal sehen ein paar Barsche wäre auch toll 
und ein Krebs will ich haben aber keine ahnung welche ich da rein setzen kann


----------



## Bobster (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich sehe wir verstehen uns bei der Frage :
Geld oder L... ääääh Kies oder Sand #h

Es ist eine Erfahrungssache ich bin damit bestens zufrieden !

Frage nach den Fischen:

Der Krebs wird Dir in einer Nacht mit den Pflanzen aufräumen:g
...und gründelde Fische "lieben" die Umgestaltung des 
AQ Grundes und graben gerne mal...

...und auch das unscheinbare Rotauge braucht sehr viel
"pflanzliche" Nahrung...

Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Echt schönes Aquarium sieht super aus :m

also mein Marmorkrebs hat bis jetzt alles heil gelassen, er geht zwar des Nachts spazieren und klettert auf die Pflanzen aber abgeschnitten oder entwurzelt hat er noch nichts.

Graben würde er vorraussichtlich unter deiner Wurzel, hat er bei mir auch gemacht. Diese Krebse lieben es anscheinend ihre Höhlen selber zu bauen, hab ihm eine Steinhöhle reingestellt aber diese ignoriert er völlig. 

Würd dir gerne einen vom bald kommenden Nachwuchs geben aber du wohnst zu weit weg. In einem guten Zoogeschäft solltest du für 5 Euro aber auf jeden Fall einen bekommen.
Diese Art eignet sich gut fürs Kaltwasseraquarium und lässt auch die Fische in ruhe.

Mit gründelnden Fischen sollte es auch funktionieren, ich habe 3 Gründlinge im Becken, die wühlen zwar ein bischen aber haben bis jetzt noch keine Pflanze entwurzelt.

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## Eichhoernchen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mamorkrebs hab ich auch schon in betracht gezogen aber hab gelesen das der nach kurzer zeit zur PLage wird wegen des viele nachwuchs....

was hast du denn für Wasserwerte?


----------



## BlankyB (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja er vermehrt sich sehr schnell, allerdings werden die Jungtiere sehr gerne von den Fischen gefressen deshalb habe ich ihn in ein anderes Becken gesetzt.

meine Wasserwerte:

PH-Wert 7,0
Nitrit-Wert <0,1mg/l
GH-Wert - 14

Die anderen habe ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## BlankyB (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab endlich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem AQ gemacht, sind aber sehr schlecht geworden leider.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi
da mein Nitritwert im Aquarium gut ist können jetzt Fische her
nur stell ich mir das problem vor wegen der Temperaturen
das Gewässer hat ja jetzt seine Temperatur unter 5°C oder ka wie aber auf jedenfall kalt!
und wenn man die jetzt an die Temp. im AQ gewöhnt is das ja ein ordentlicher Temp. unteschied 

macht das den fischen groß was oder wie soll ich das handhaben...?

danke Gruß 
Eichhoernchen


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...indem Du das Wasser in dem sich die Tiere befinden
über Stunden...naja aber ne knappe Stunde muss es schon sein...der Temperatur anpasst, die Dein AQ Wasser hat.
Schlückchenweise |supergri

Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab meine Gründlinge und Moderlieschen in einem Aquariumladen gekauft, da brauchte ich sie nicht umgewöhnen.

Entnehmen aus einem Gewässer ist ja immer etwas problematisch weil die Fische meistens nicht unversehrt bleiben.

Vielleicht ist bei dir in der Nähe ja auch eine Besatzfischzucht, wäre glaube ich am schonendsten für die Fische.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## BlankyB (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Heute habe ich in meinem Aquarium eine Glibbermasse entdeckt.
Auf der Baumwurzel fest geklebt ca. 3cm x 1cm und transparent in der sich kleine Kugeln abzeichnen. Was ist das?

Vermehren sich die Gründlinge im Aquarium? Die Moderlieschen kann man ausschließen, weil die selber grade mal so groß sind und die Schnecken sowieso da deren Eier ganz anders aussehen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## BlankyB (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ist hier nix mehr los? |kopfkrat

Wie gehts den einheimischen Fischen in euern Aquarien?

Gruß Blanky:m


----------



## andi72 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und auch das unscheinbare Rotauge braucht sehr viel
> "pflanzliche" Nahrung...
> 
> Bobster


 
ja das kann nur bestätigen .ich hatte doch mein giftgrünes gepostet , da wurde mir wasserwechsel und viele pflanzen empfohlen . gut hab ich gemacht , 4 große büsche hornkraut ?? gekauft , einen ins nachzuchtbecken (welch weise vorraussicht) und drei ins aq. 
fazit 2,5 tage , da waren die büsche aufgefressen, trotz guter fütterung. - hat jemand vllt ne idee wie ich die pflanzen vor den fischen schützen kann, so das sie nur bestimmte bereiche abfressen können und die restpflanze
weiter für die wasserquali sorgen kann ??

andi


----------



## Eichhoernchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Heute habe ich in meinem Aquarium eine Glibbermasse entdeckt.
> Auf der Baumwurzel fest geklebt ca. 3cm x 1cm und transparent in der sich kleine Kugeln abzeichnen. Was ist das?
> 
> Gruß Blanky



Hi
ich hab an der scheibe mehrere Glibbermasse mit kleinen weißen Kügelchen dran bei mir sind das Eier der Blasenschnecke 

gruß 
Eichhoernchen


----------



## andi72 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

so , hab nu 4/5 pflanzen aus meinem zuchtbecken umgesiedelt in mein großes aq. samst der algen die mit dem boden aus meinem angelgewässer (südfeldsee großkayna) inszuchtbecken "importiert"
wurden . ---- und !!! geil !! in meinem absolut autarkem (min 3 monate) becken im fenster hab ich ne frisch geschlüpfte libellen larve !!!!!
sowie schnecken und wasserflöhe . 
sollte das alles im boden gesteckt haben ???

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/9770/libellenlarve.jpg


die scheibe is nicht geputzt, und die makroaufnahme machts noch schlimmer ... 
andi


----------



## Eichhoernchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ja  solche eier holt man sich schnell über Bodengrund und/oder Pflanzen ein

hab in meinem AQ nur gekauften Bodengrund und Pflanzen rein gemacht und hatte Plötzlich Blasenschnecken drin


----------



## Eichhoernchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

achja wenn du schon Fische drin hast musst du aufpassen wegen der Larve die haut sich auch mal ein kleines Fischchen rein....


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

ich push das Thema noch mal.Hab meine Becken nochmal ein wenig umgestaltet und bin nun gespannt wie eure aussehen.


----------



## Bobster (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meine habe ich am 1.5. alle an die "frische Luft" gesetzt !
Mit anderen Worten, die Goldfische und Rotaugen schwimmen
jetzt alle wieder im Gartenteich.
Ich hatte den Winter über keine Verluste und kann das 
wohl "auch" auf das wöchentliche Wasserwechseln zurückführen. Jede Woche habe ich 50% gegen abgestandenes Leitungswasser ausgetauscht.
Natürlich lasse ich den Filter jetzt den Sommer über im Aquarium laufen um die Filtebakterien am leben zu halten.
Wechsel 1x im Monat das Wasser und streue alle 14 Tage einige Flocken Fischfutter ins Wasser, damit die Bakterien 
und Schnecken etwas zu futtern haben.
Die kleinen Rotaugen haben mächtig zugelegt im Winter und haben jetzt eine länge con ca. 8 cm.

Bobster


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
ich überlege auch meine heute nach draußen zu setzen.Hab extra einen kleinen Teich auf der Terasse eingerichtet.
Da hat sich auch schon einiges an Lebendfutter angesiedelt.Mal schauen wie es den Goldi´s,Moderlieschen und Gründling gefällt.

Rafter


----------



## Bobster (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meine "Wasserfloh-Zucht" erfreut sich auch sehr großer
Beliebheit bei Teichfischen sowie bei den Amazonas-Bewohnern meines kleinen Wohnzimmer-Aquariums.

Ich habe mir einfach einen kleinen "Beutel Wasserflöhe"
aus dem lebendfutter Kühlschrank meines örtlichen Zoofachgeschäftes besorgt, einen großen Eimer mit
abgestandenem Wasser ins Freie gestellt und den Ansatz
Wasserflöhe hinein getan.
Die vermehren sich prächtig und sind eine gesunde
alternative im Sommer.
Gefüttert werden die mit einigen Tropfen Büchsenmilch
und später im Jahr mit Brennesseln.

Funzt einwandfrei.

Bobster


----------



## Eichhoernchen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Meine habe ich am 1.5. alle an die "frische Luft" gesetzt !
> Mit anderen Worten, die Goldfische und Rotaugen schwimmen
> jetzt alle wieder im Gartenteich.
> Ich hatte den Winter über keine Verluste und kann das
> ...




Deine Wasserechnung möcht ich nicht haben....

also ich halte ja nicht so viel von dem Wasserwechsel wenn der Filter vernünftig arbeitet ....
es sei denn due hast irgendwelche Wasserwerte die nicht in Ordnung sind, aber da gilt es die ursache zu beseitigen

ich bin keine Profi in sachen AQ aber ich kann da halt nur aus eigener erfahrung sprechen habe seit Januar mein AQ am laufen mit nem großen Filter (Eheim Prof I) und ja habe noch nie Wasserwechsel gemacht nur das verdunstete Wasser aufgefüllt und meinen Rotaugen,Gründlingen, Moderlieschen gehts gut


----------



## dirk-mann (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin

wollte meine köfis auch hältern reicht da ne regentonne mit ca 300 litern ohne pumpe

gruß dirk


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Meine habe ich am 1.5. alle an die "frische Luft" gesetzt !
> Mit anderen Worten, die Goldfische und Rotaugen schwimmen
> jetzt alle wieder im Gartenteich.
> Ich hatte den Winter über keine Verluste und kann das
> ...




Omg ein Teilwasserwechsel von 50% ist nicht nur unnötig sondern auch nicht unbedingt gut für allerleifische da man vorhandene gute werte wieder in ein ungleichgewicht bringt auch deine Bakterienkultur......wenn mann das mal macht isses okay aber nicht ständig ....und schon gar nicht einmal die woche ausser du hast nur ein 60l becken.
Ich befasse mich zwar nicht mit Heimischen Fischen aber man kann sagen das ich schon ein kleiner Hobbyzüchter von "l"welsen bin und meine aus diesem Grund auch sagen zu können das es zudem auch total unwirtschaftlich ist den Filter laufen zu lassen.

einfach 2 Wochen vor dem wiederbesatz anlaufen lassen mit planzen und allem und gut ist .....und wenn du da keine Lust drauf hast kannt du dir in jedem ordentlichen Aquarianerfachhandel auch ne bakterienkultur kaufen.


|wavey:schadstoff


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Eichhoernchen schrieb:


> Deine Wasserechnung möcht ich nicht haben....
> 
> also ich halte ja nicht so viel von dem Wasserwechsel wenn der Filter vernünftig arbeitet ....
> es sei denn due hast irgendwelche Wasserwerte die nicht in Ordnung sind, aber da gilt es die ursache zu beseitigen
> ...



Wie gross ist denn dein becken ?



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> wollte meine köfis auch hältern reicht da ne regentonne mit ca 300 litern ohne pumpe
> 
> gruß dirk




Die Tonne reicht definitiv ....ausser du willst massen von fischen reintuen ...im allgemeinen kann mann sagen das artgerecht ist für 1 cm (beachten das fische im kubik gerechnet werden müssen) Fisch 1nen Liter fisch einzurechnen wobei man da auch beachten kann oder sollte das man möglischt verschiedenschichtige fische besetzt ....also grund, mittel....und oberflächenlebende fische.

Nur ganz ohne Pumpe ....naja ich weiss nicht wenigstens nen Lüfter sollte schon vorhanden sein.
Aber dann auch nur für die nicht allzu lange hälterung .....

ansonsten würde ich dir schon ne pumpe empfehlen



wie gross ist denn dein becken ?


----------



## dirk-mann (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin

nee denke maximal 50 stück und nen paar aale zum ausschwimmen was ist der unterschied zwischen pumpe und lüfter und muß die pumpe dann immer laufen oder reicht es wenn ich die ab und an mal anschalte das das wasser umgewälzt wird

gruß dirk


----------



## Eichhoernchen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn dein becken ?




So ca. 420 Liter Brutto


----------



## Bobster (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ein Eimer frisches Wasser hat noch keinem
geschadet 

Bobster


----------



## Tobi94 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

einfach das Wasser mal wechseln...


----------



## dirk-mann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

moin

habe von nem kollegen ein becken bekommen ca 360 liter was brauche ich jetzt noch um da meine köderfische zu hältern und ab und an mal nen aal ausschwimmen zu lassen

gruß dirk


----------



## lorn (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> habe von nem kollegen ein becken bekommen ca 360 liter was brauche ich jetzt noch um da meine köderfische zu hältern und ab und an mal nen aal ausschwimmen zu lassen
> 
> gruß dirk



kommt drauf an wie lange du die da hältern willst. wenn du die da länger drin halten willst, wäre ne pumpe und nen paar pflanzen net schlecht...


----------



## Basti93 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hab auch ein aq mit nem karpfen 2 barschen, 2 schleien und einem stör


----------



## Eichhoernchen (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Basti93 schrieb:


> hab auch ein aq mit nem karpfen 2 barschen, 2 schleien und einem stör




ich hoffe das du diese nicht lange darin hälterst sei denn du hast ein riesen becken!


----------



## Basti93 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sind allle noch klein, wenn sie zu groß werden, werden sie freigelassen. mein becken hat 200 liter


----------



## __barsch__fisher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hallo ihr alle ich habe mal in ein aquarium forum ne umfrage gestartet und die wollten mich alle voll fertig machen weil ich rotaugen ins aq haben möchte schaut euch das mal bitte an und schreibt hier mal rein was ihr meint weil ich denke mal rotaugen sind okay und hier wird von stören geredet also echt... nicht das ich was gegen störe habe näh


http://www.aquariumforum.de/showthread.php?t=170983

guckt pls mal thx ihr alle


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Barschfischer,

Bin selber in 2-3 AQ-Foren lange tätig gewesen. Da herschen nunmal andere Sitten. Zu recht und einiges davon würde ich mir auch hier wünschen..........
Auch wenn in Sachen Endgröße der Rotaugen dort einwenig übertreiben wurde ........ dem Rest was dir dort geschrieben wurde hat meine volle Zustimmung. Allein schon dein Streibstil ....... das ist durchaus änderungsbedürftig.
Ansonsten , hier in diesem Thread wurde schon viel zu deiner Problematik geschrieben. Genug Gelgenheit und Möglichkeit sich deinerseits  vorher zu informieren.


----------



## BlankyB (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Für Rotaugen sollte man schon ein 500l Becken haben und auch dann nur kleine. Lass dich aber von den Aquarianern nicht einschüchtern, ich weiß schon warum ich mich in so einem Forum nicht angemeldet habe 

Meine Empfehlung: Bitterlinge, die sehen so ähnlich aus wie Rotaugen und eignen sich sehr gut fürs Aquarium, wenn man dazu eine Muschel hat kann man sogar eine Rangordnung in dem Schwarm beobachten, der aus 4 - 7 Fischen bestehen sollte.
Dazu noch ein paar Moderlieschen oder Stichlinge oder beides und man hat eine sehr interessante Zusammenstellung im Becken.

Man muss auf dem Boden bleiben, ich hätte auch gerne einen Stör im AQ, was unmöglich ist.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo Barschfischer,
> 
> Bin selber in 2-3 AQ-Foren lange tätig gewesen. Da herschen nunmal andere Sitten. Zu recht und einiges davon würde ich mir auch hier wünschen..........
> Auch wenn in Sachen Endgröße der Rotaugen dort einwenig übertreiben wurde ........ dem Rest was dir dort geschrieben wurde hat meine volle Zustimmung. Allein schon dein Streibstil ....... das ist durchaus änderungsbedürftig.
> Ansonsten , hier in diesem Thread wurde schon viel zu deiner Problematik geschrieben. Genug Gelgenheit und Möglichkeit sich deinerseits  vorher zu informieren.



Du hast recht die Foren sind meist bei angelden Kaltwasseraqas sehr ablehnehnd.
Aber ich habe eins gefunden wo man recht gute Infos bekommt und großes Dummgequatsche: Biotop Forum 
Da ich selber ein Kaltwasseraq. plane so als Uferbereich in einem Teich habe ich mich da angemeldet.

Als größte Fische habe ich Rotfedern und Barsche ins Auge gefasst - wenn die zu groß werden fällt mir sofort eine verwertung ein|supergri.

Aber egal was ich dann für Fische nehme - es soll eine Teichzone werden im Uferbereiches. Morgen bekomme ich mein Becken, nur 240 l aber beim Besatz habe ich auch an höchstens Fingerlange Exemplare gedacht.
Aber erst mal einlaufen lassen, mal sehen.


----------



## smsdog (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Für Rotaugen sollte man schon ein 500l Becken haben und auch dann nur kleine. Lass dich aber von den Aquarianern nicht einschüchtern, ich weiß schon warum ich mich in so einem Forum nicht angemeldet habe
> 
> Meine Empfehlung: Bitterlinge, die sehen so ähnlich aus wie Rotaugen und eignen sich sehr gut fürs Aquarium, wenn man dazu eine Muschel hat kann man sogar eine Rangordnung in dem Schwarm beobachten, der aus 4 - 7 Fischen bestehen sollte.
> Dazu noch ein paar Moderlieschen oder Stichlinge oder beides und man hat eine sehr interessante Zusammenstellung im Becken.
> ...


 
|good:

Aber in einem Punkt muss ich Dir Wiedersprechen^^

Ich arbeite in einer Aquaristikabteilung und seit einigen Jahren im Zoofachhandel. Was die grösse der Becken betrifft, ist es nicht mal unmöglich einen Stör zu halten.

Einer meiner Kunden wollte vor ein paar Wochen einen Satz Katzenwelse haben. Das machte mich erst etwas stutzig, weil 1 oder 2 im Teich ok.. er wollte 10 Tiere haben. 

Als ich dann fragte, wie gross denn sein Teich sei, weil die Tiere auch beachtliche Größen erreichen, bekam ich als Antwort: Welcher Teich?

Die sollen ins Aquarium...

Aus Aquarianer und Sportanglersicht stockt mir erstmal der Atem. Dann beschrieb er sein Becken und ein paar Tage später kam er mit Bildern.

Er hat einen kompletten Kellerraum umbauen lassen.

Die Front war in zwei Teile geteilt von a 180x90 Glasfront.

Der rest ergab ein Volumen von ca. 15qm. Es gibt sie noch, auch wenn sie selten sind. Die Freaks die das unmögliche möglich machen^^

Alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. Die Anlage hat ihn nach eigener Aussage knapp 20000 Euro gekostet. Mit Deko, Pumpentechnik und Co. Fuer den Betrieb hat er zusätzlich noch eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach. Sonst waere es nicht finanzierbar vom Strom.

Aber ich stimme Dir voll zu. Man sollte sich auf kleinere Arten in einem Becken mit Einheimischen Fischen beschränken.

Man hat mehr von den Tieren (allein farblich) und weniger Arbeit bei der Pflege.

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## Bobster (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*@smsdog*
_*Es gibt sie noch, auch wenn sie selten sind. Die Freaks die das unmögliche möglich machen.*_


Klasse, im Bereich der Aquaristik sind wir hier in Deutschland gut aufgestellt wenn es um den persönlichen,
individuellen und kreativen Bereich geht.
Schade dass solche Leute eher im verborgenen "wirken"

Interessant finde ich auch das "www.ersparium" !

Bobster


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bitte denkt daran das einheimische Fische bei Zimmertemperatur nicht gerade den Bossanova tanzen und eine Wasserkühlung mit einem Klimagerät unverzichtbar wird!


----------



## BlankyB (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mal so eine Frage:

Findet ihr auch dass ich in diesem Thread am meisten Mist schreibe, Stichlinge anderen Fischen die Flossen zerbeißen und Moderlieschen keine 2 Wochen im Aquarium überleben und ich es lassen soll diesen thread mit meinen Beiträgen zuzumüllen???

Hatte eine PM von einem der mich kritisiert hat. Möchte mal eure Meinungen hören.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Blanky,

Der Vorwurf von wegen Müll und Mist stimmt schon mal überhaupt nicht.
Allerdings hat es den Anschein das du einwenig auf Kosten der Fische experimentierst. Anschein heißt , das es so rüber kommt. Ob das stimmt weißt du sicher am besten.

@PN-Schreiber,
Wenn du der Meinung bist das hier fachlicher Mist geschrieben wird , kannst du das auch offen äußern. Dafür gibts ja diesen Thread...........


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hatte auch 4 rotfedern in meinem aq. hab sie aber wieder entlassen in ihre wohl verdiente freiheit.es hatt einfach nich so gut geklappt,und ich hab es zu gunsten der fische aufgegeben und ein sehr schönes malawi-barschbecken eingerichtet#6
Mit (Fisch)-Freundlichen Grüßen Angelsüchto


----------



## BlankyB (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich finde es gibt 2 Arten von Aquarianern:

1. Die Theoretiker, die sagen von vornerein es klappt nicht oder es ist Tierquälerei.

2. Die Praktiker, die selber ausprobieren wozu ich mich zähle.
Man muss natürlich realistisch bleiben (auf sehr kleine Fischarten beschränken). Zu allem was ich gemacht habe habe ich mich vorher gründlich informiert, meistens durch Tipps von euch, wofür ich sehr dankbar bin. 
Ich würde auch keinem anderen Tipps geben wenn ich es selber nicht ausprobiert hätte.

Moderlieschen sind meiner Meinung nach die geeignetsten Fische für ein Kaltwasseraquarium, da sie auch höhere Temperaturen ohne Probleme überstehen.
Die Stichlinge genauso und dass die den anderen Fischen die Flossen zerbeissen habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Also man sollte den Ball flach halten, wenn man nur nach Vorurteilen handelt.

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## Bobster (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Warum so zaghaft ?

Nenn doch einfach Roß und Reiter !


Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Warum so zaghaft ?
> 
> Nenn doch einfach Roß und Reiter !
> 
> ...



Wie soll ich dass verstehen?


----------



## Bobster (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Vergiß es !

Ich denke nur, wenn Dir jemand etwas vorwirft
was eigentlich hier ins Board gehört ....

Nevermind

Bobster


----------



## BlankyB (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn du meinst ich soll den Namen nennen - nein das mache ich nicht. 

Ist aber auch egal, da derjenige mir noch eine zweite Mail geschickt hat in der er uns alle hier als Blindgänger bezeichnet und behauptet Moderlieschen können in kaltem, sauberem Wasser nicht über leben und sterben im Winter.
Stichlinge vermehren sich auch sofort in der dunkelsten Kloake und machen im Umkreis von 2m alles platt. einfach nur lächerlich

also.....egal vergessen wir dass, einfach Ignorieren. :m

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## Schlei666 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst ich soll den Namen nennen - nein das mache ich nicht.
> 
> Ist aber auch egal, da derjenige mir noch eine zweite Mail geschickt hat in der er uns alle hier als Blindgänger bezeichnet und behauptet Moderlieschen können in kaltem, sauberem Wasser nicht über leben und sterben im Winter.
> Stichlinge vermehren sich auch sofort in der dunkelsten Kloake und machen im Umkreis von 2m alles platt. einfach nur lächerlich
> ...



^^ Die Stichlinge von ihm möchte ich mal sehen :vik:. Bestimmt ganzschöne mutanten vllt. hat er ja nen Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe.
Nein Spaß bei Seite ich halte nun seit mehreren Jahren Fische im Aquarium. Nicht nur Exoten sondern auch Einheimische. Man muss nur ein wenig aufpassen das die Stichlinge genügen Futter haben dann tun die keiner Fliege was zu leide . Moderlieschen halte ich auch für sehr geeignet und mit ein bisschen Glück und der richtigen einrichtung vermehren sie sich sogar.
LG Schlei


----------



## Troutcarp (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

*Push*

ich hab endlich den kompletten Thread durch 
und bin gleich viiel besser informiert .
Ich muss sagen , so ein informativen Thread hab ich noch nie erlebt 

Nur zu meinem ... Ich hab ein 200 Liter Aq mit 2 Gründlingen , 2 Rotfedern und einem Bitterling

Wie geht es euern Fischen ?
Gibts was neues ?
Bilder wären am Besten :m


----------



## Troutcarp (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab mal gleich 2 Fragen ...
1. Ich hab ja jetzt mitgekriegt , das dieser Thread nicht mehr der Aktuellste ist , und wollte mal fragen ob jdm. ein gutes Forum für Aquaristik kennt ?

2. Mein einer Fisch bereitet mir große Sorgen 
ich hoffe ihr könnt anhand der Bilder (sorry für die Quali , die Cam kann irgendwie keine guten Aquariumfotos machen ) erkennen , worum es sich hier handelt !!!
danke


----------



## forellenfischer1 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

abgebissene schwanzflosse.


----------



## Troutcarp (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> abgebissene schwanzflosse.



Hi , ja das dachte ich mir auch schon ...
Aber ich habe nur Friedfische im Aquarium  ...
was kann man dagegen tuhen ?


----------



## BlankyB (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ruhe bewahren, gehts dem Fisch sonst gut? Ist er Lebhaft?

Wenn Fische Flossenfäule haben und die Flossen komplett weg sind wachsen die auch schnell wieder nach.

Gruß Blanky|wavey:


----------



## Troutcarp (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey , danke schonmal für deinen Post 
aber ich muss sagen , er will sich nicht wirklich bewegen , schwimmt eher auf einer Stelle , nur wenn man zu nah rangeht macht er ne Sumse ?


----------



## Doc Plato (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

gönn`ihm am besten etwas Ruhe und achte darauf ob er frisst.
In zwei, drei Tagen, wird er sich bestimmt wieder erholt haben!

LG

Doc


----------



## Troutcarp (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe ihn erstmal alleine in ein anderes Becken gepackt 
Ich hoffe dort erholt er sich !!! ...
Welcher Fisch könnte Schuld haben ?
Oder ist es nun doch Flossenfäule ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Troutcarp schrieb:


> Hi , ja das dachte ich mir auch schon ...
> Aber ich habe nur Friedfische im Aquarium  ...
> was kann man dagegen tuhen ?



Das hat nichts zu sagen.
Sich räuberisch ernähren und sein Revier verteidigen sind zwei paar Schuhe, da ist dann Schluss mit friedlich, vorallem bei begrenztem Lebensraum, wie Aquarium.


----------



## Troutcarp (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Man ... hier geht ja garnichts mehr ab  ...

hab mal ne wichtige Frage .
Weiss jemand , wie man Sand vom Kies trennen kann ?


----------



## Bobster (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Über Wasser mit 'nem Sieb :m

Unterwasser immer kräftig rühren, 
Sand bleibt unten.
Kieselsteine auf dem Sand absuchen.


----------



## Locke4865 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kies ist auch nur grober Sand


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört. Ich habe einige Barsche und eine kleine Forelle in meinem Gartenteich. Den Barschen geht´s recht gut nur die Forelle (Bachforelle) hat deutlich abgenommen. Ich füttere mit Würmern, Maden und hatte auch mal kleine Fische (lebend) gefüttert. Gibt es ein Futter für die Räuber was ich nicht frisch besorgen muß? Es gibt ja nicht immer Köderfische oder Würmer :-( Nehmen wildgefangene Forellen Pelets an? Fressen Barsche auch Pelets? Welche Alternativen hab ich? Fischfetzen (eingefrohren) hatte ich versucht. Allerdings hatten die Barsche kein Interesse


----------



## Bobster (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...versuch doch mal "Lebendfutter" aus dem Zoogeschäft.

Lebendfutter für Aquariumfische.
Tubifex, rote Mückenlarven, Bachflohkrebse, etc.,

Die Auswahl sollte genügen. 

Auf Hin- und wieder einen Beutel Wasserflöhe
stürzen sich meine Goldfische und Rotaugen die ich in meinem Gartenteich habe wie die "Berserker" :q


----------



## Heilbutt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich glaube eher nicht das du die Forelle sehr lange haben
wirst. Ich kenne jemanden der hatte früher öfter mit
Forellen im Gartenteich "herumexperimentiert". |kopfkrat

Ging nie lange gut....#d

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Frosch38 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ein Traum?? DSC00407.jpg (50,6 KB) 	  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



DSC00409.jpg (26,4 KB)


----------



## Tobi94 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei meinem Zoofachgeschäft gibts jetzt Spiegelkarpfen...*freu*

Für 2,50€ das Stück....


----------



## Troutcarp (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das ist wirklich ein Traum , woher stammt das Foto?


----------



## FlotterHecht (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hatt in meinem aquarium maln kleinen hecht drinne für 1monat hab ihn dan aber wieder raus weil er mir leidgetan hat obwohls ihm gut ging hab ihm immer so 20 moderlieschen rein getan die er dan vertilkt hat is auch echt interesant wie er sich jagd und frisst 

gruß vom flottenhecht


----------



## H3ndrik (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wenn ich jetzt mal einen 10cm barsch in mein aquarium hab und ihn immer gut fütter (maden,kleinen rotaugen) ein halbes jahr lang kann ich ihn ohne bedenken essen?
keine ahnung ich bin da so misstrauisch denn ich habe noch 1 aquarium im keller hatte da vor 2-3jahren exotische süsswasser fische drinn...
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## BlankyB (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich denke schon dass du ihn ohne Bedenken essen könntest, aber wenn er jetzt 10 cm hat hat er in nem halben Jahr 11 

Ich würde es nicht übers Herz bringen meinen Schützling zu verspeisen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## H3ndrik (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ne habe ich auch nicht vor war nur neugierig xD


----------



## Lil Torres (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ein Traum?? DSC00407.jpg (50,6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
genial!! |bigeyes


----------



## Skrxnch (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

NAbend,
ist schon über 15J her, da hab ich auch mal Kaltwasserbecken gehabt und mir jetzt diesen Virus wieder eingefangen.

Leider fallen mir die Augen aus dem Kopp wenn ich die heutigen Preise sehe. Auch der Markt hat sich stark verändert. 

Der Fred hier ist  super, wird mich sicher nächsten Winter unterhalten. Jedoch mit Ü100 Seiten etwas lang um auf die Schnelle einige Antworten zu bekommen.

Frage 1: Muss es wirklich Aquarien-silikon sein zum nachkleben der Becken? Hab welchen zu 10€ gesehen, vermutlich reicht die Tube nicht ganz, da müßte ich noch eine anbrechen. Normale Tube kostet |kopfkrat ca. 1,27€.

2.: Mit welchen Röhren habt Ihr die Besten Erfahrungen bei Kaltwasser? Ich will kein Vermögen investieren.:g

Im größeren Becken (80 x 40 x 36cm) sind 2 Fassungen a 18W mit Reflektor. Da könnt ich Röhren kombinieren.

(Im kleineren 60-er Becken nur eine Fassung, vermutlich
gibt das eher erstmal ein Warmwasserbecken und evtl. kommt bald noch ein größeres ab 1m dazu.) 

Hoffe jemand kann mir hier helfen, vor allem die Silikonfrage ist die nächsten Tage akut.

Grüße, Frank


----------



## BlankyB (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich würde auf jeden Fall das Aquarium-Silikon nehmen, auch wenn das andere evtl. auch hält.
Aber lieber noch mal 10 Euro ausgeben bevor es nicht hält und du nen Wasserschaden hast.

Gruß Blanky|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Selbstverständlich nimmt man NUR Aquarium Silikon !!
 Das im Baumarkt erhältliche ist für den Hausgebrauch im Nassbereich.
Zwecks dieser Anwendung ist jedes Silikon mit
Pestiziden versetzt um die Schimmelbildung und Algenunterwanderung zu verhindern.

Röhren ?
Möchtest Du Pflanzenwuchs ?
dann wirds teuer-100W Strahler mindesten !!

Zum einfachen begucken reichen 15Watt !
..am sparsamsten sind T5  Fassungen.


Ich habe letztes WE wieder meinen kleinen Goldfischteich
mit dem Sammelsurium an Goldfischen, Karauschen, Rotaugen samt Nachwuchs ins Kelleraquarium umgesiedelt.
Alle Mann gesund und munter nach der Sommerfrische.

Als Beleuchtung benutze ich für 4 Stunden täglich 2
Taschenlampen Glühbirnen mit Transformator auf 12 Volt
sowie einen Hamburger Mattenfilter.
Hatte ich aber alles schon letztes Jahr im Winter hier geschrieben :m


----------



## Skrxnch (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke für die Antworten,

habe heut ettliche Luftblasen in der Verklebung des kleineren Beckens entdeckt. Wird bzw. muss wohl besser nachgeklebt werden. Stand auch schon 2 J trocken bevor ichs gekauft hab. Das größere Becken war bis vor Tagen noch in Betrieb.

Da finde ich keinen Makel an der Verklebung, also riskiere ichs das gleich wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen.


War heut nochmal in nem anderen Laden gucken, da ists Silikon gleich doppelt teuer#d.
Allerdings hatten sie auch kleinere Tuben. Grübel..., glaub nicht passend für meine Fugenspritze

@Bobster: Mir dämmert was. Danke, das kann gut sein das im normalen Silikon Pestizide, bzw. Fungizide drin sind. Also Fungizide#h eher für Nassbereiche. 
Pestizide, oder egal wies heisst ist natürlich schlecht fürs Projekt.

Strahler ist nicht mein Plan für so kleine Becken. Ich such weiterhin nach guten und günstigen Röhrenkombis. Da muss nix umgebaut werden.

2 Taschenlampenglühbirnen auf 12 V als Überbrückungslösung? 

DAS klingt heiss, na da bin ich ja mal auf meine Winterlektüre gespannt wenn ich Deinen entsprechenden Beitrag gefunden hab|supergri|supergri|supergri#h. 

Glaube durchaus das sowas möglich ist, im Prinzip eine Frage von Watt(Leistung) Ihr VVollt(Intensität) unter welchem Spektrum zu welchen Kosten. Genial, genau meine Wellenlänge.#v

Schick doch gern mal nen Link per pn oder poste ihn halt nochmal.


Danke, Frank


----------



## luge (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

@Troutcarp
Würde behaupten die Bilder sind aus dem Müritzeum!

War dieses Jahr auch dort!
Hier ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Luge


----------



## Bobster (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nette Fotos !

Danke




p.s.
Jetzt möchte bestimmt jemand wieder nen Hecht
in seinem 60 Liter Becken halten#q


----------



## luge (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bitte, Bitte!
Naja das mit dem 60l Becken sollten diejenigen dann nochmal überlegen!
Das Becken dort hatte nämlich etwas mehr!
Schätze so 8 ... 000!! ;-) !
Da schwammen auch noch zwo Welse im selben Becken.
Kann das Müritzeum nur empfehlen für Leute die so etwas interessiert!
Meiner Meinung nach besser als das Ozeaneum!

Gruß Luge


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> p.s.
> Jetzt möchte bestimmt jemand wieder nen Hecht
> in seinem 60 Liter Becken halten#q



Also wennst mich meinst, nur weil ich da was mit so kleinen Becken gepostet hab, ich hab nicht vor Raubfische zu halten. Eher Elritzen, Moderlieschen & Co. Mein 60-er Becken soll wie gesagt eher als Warmwasserbecken mit paar Neons und so dienen.#h

Hab da schon einige J Praxis mit teilweise riesigen Algenproblemen im Kaltwasser, allerdings bin ich inzwischen auch hinter einige Ursachen gekommen wie zu grober Untergrund (Rheinkies), zu hohe KH bei sehr hoher GH, viel Lebend- und Frostfutter (für Stichlinge und Barsche).

Ist nur schon recht lang her, und wg. drastischer Preisspannen will ich als WIEDERanfänger meine Kosten einfach nur mgl. niedrig halten.

Die Frage mit den besten Röhren für Kaltwasser ( wenig Algen! Farbe der Fische etc. eher Nebensache.) ist noch offen;+. Bin da auf etwas veraltetem Wissensstand. In den Läden hier haben die Leute kaum Ahnung davon. Daher die Frage nochmal.

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Jemir (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

habe mein Aquarium heute auch mal besetzt. Hechte, Schleien, Barsche. Mal sehn was draus wird...


----------



## Bobster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Jemir
_..... habe mein Aquarium heute auch mal besetzt. Hechte, Schleien, Barsche. Mal sehn was draus wird..._ 


Armin Schütz
*Es braucht eine gewisse Intelligenz, um einzusehen, wie dumm man ist.* 

:q


----------



## Jemir (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> @Jemir
> _..... habe mein Aquarium heute auch mal besetzt. Hechte, Schleien, Barsche. Mal sehn was draus wird..._
> 
> 
> ...


 
gewisse Leute dürfen offensichtlich zuhause nicht das Maul aufmachen, dafür trauen sie sich im Netz umso mehr. Für Dich zu Fuß: ja, die Größen sind so gewählt das nicht alles in der ersten Woche gleich zu Hechtfutter wird. Nein, es ist keine Endlösung, da sonst genau das eintritt.  

@bobster: Wenn man keine Ahnung, einfach mal die Fresse halten...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

leute seit nett zueinander xD


----------



## Jemir (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



fabi123 schrieb:


> leute seit nett zueinander xD


 

keine Sorge, ich bin immer lieb,es sei denn mich macht einer blöd an. Und nun zurück zum Thema...


----------



## exos80 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi bin neu hier..
 Find den Thread ganz interessant.
Scöon dass es einige Liebhaber für einheimische Fische gibt!

Ich hab 2 Kaltwasserbecken:

1x 550 l mit 5 Sonnenbarschen (4-6 cm)  und 2 Katzenwelsen ( ~ 7cm). Sind beides Nordamerikaner ich weis, aber sehr interessante und schöne Tiere.

1x 190l mit 4 kleinen Moderlieschen... 

Da kann ich in beiden Becken och was einsetzen^^

Was wären Eure Vorschläge?

Grüße.


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

.......


----------



## Jemir (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Heute habe ich endlich meine großen Becken bekommen und kann meine Fische etwas "auseinandersperren". Den Hechten kann man beim wachsen zugucken, in einem Monat von 12cm auf locker 15cm. Die haben den Übergang vom Teich in das Aquarium auch sehr gut weggesteckt. Die Barsche sind dagegen richtige Memmen. Stress -> Bauch nach oben


----------



## ArcticChar80 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn man schon Teichfische ins Becken tut, dann nur ganz wenige Fische in ein großes Becken. Wenn schon Barsche auf dem Rücken schwimmen, dann hat man etwas falsch gemacht. Aber ich will hier keine Moralpredigt halten.                                                                        
Ich habe bis vor kurzem auch Barsche, Kois, Hecht, Forellen, und Äschen im Becken gehabt. Jedoch nur ganz wenige davon und ohne Vergesellschaftungen. Immer nur eine Sorte fisch im Becken. So ist mir auch noch nie ein Fisch gestorben. Wenn ich Salmonieden hatte, habe ich diesen extrem viel Sauerstoff gegeben. Das immer in der Winterzeit. So ist das Wasser immer auf 15-18°C gewesen. die Fische habe ich auch nur vom Dottersack bis ca. 10cm gehabt und dann im Frühjahr schwimmen lassen. Wenn ich mal einen Raubfisch hatte, dann immer nur alleine im Becken. Und das nur,wenn dieser vom Abhaken verletzt war, dass dieser auf dem Rücken schwamm. Gefüttert wurde immer alle zwei Tage mit Köderfischen. 
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall der Wasserwechsel und genügend Sauerstoff. Dazu ein Großes Becken ab 300l.
Was ich immer wieder sehe ist,das in einem viel zu kleinem Becken viel zu viele Fische leben, dazu noch keine Sauerstoffpumpe, kiloweise Futter am Grund und das Wasser stinkt nach Aas.

ps. Interessant ist, wie kleine Äschen senkrecht zur Oberfläche steigen zum Fressen, wobei Forellen wie Besenkte Fressen. Immer Klappe zu, sonst wirds nass ;-)

MfG


----------



## Wunstorfer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meine Meinung dazu :

Wenn schon Aquarium, dann Gründlinge, Stichlinge und Rotfedern. So hat man in jeder Wasserschicht ein bisschen was rumflitzen. Das funzt auch in einem 100l Becken. Groben Kies kann man auch mal mit nem Mulmsauger absaugen, wenn die Gründlinge nicht alles schaffen. Dazu nen Filter mit geeigneter Leistung und starkem Ausströmer. Am besten etwas oberhalb der Wasserlinie. Dann noch Sauerstoffpumpe und Ausströmer. Die Stichlinge sind hochinteressant, wenn ihr ein Pärchen erwischt. Die bauen Nester und betreiben intensive Brutpflege.
Ich denke, nur 2-3% aller Boardies hier, haben die finanziellen und räumlichen Mittel um Forellen, Hechte und Co annährend artgerecht zu halten. Fahrt ins Sea-Life in Hannover.


----------



## Werner G (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Rotfedern würde ich nie wieder ins AQ setzen,das sind Panikfische.
Schleien,Karauschen, Barsche, Sonnenbarsche... das sind pflegeleichte Arten.


----------



## dukewolf (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Skronch
Zu deiner Frage wegen der Beleuchtung, bzw den Lampen wurde dir von einem Fachman schon mal geholfen.   Es war nur in einem anderen Board.
Ich habe mein 200cm Becken mit 3 x 1,50m Neonleuchten ausgestattet.
( 2 x Silvana Aquastar F 58 W / 174 ) ( Philips TLD 58 W / )
Hab damit keine Algenprobleme, außer Pinselalgen, die aber wenig mit der Beleuchtung zu tun hat.

@ll
Bei Rotaugen - federn , ist eine gute Bepflanzung fast unmöglich.
Hatte bis Gestern einen Zander gepflegt, der ca 16 cm war, aber ihn trotz Kleinfischsuche, wieder die Freiheit in mein Teich schenkte.
Die vielen Kleinbarsche und Rotaugen hatte er binnen 6 Wochen sich einverleibt.
Das sollte man sich bei Raubfischen vorher überlegen, bevor man sie sich ins Becken holt.   Bei Hechten sind die Futterprobleme oft noch intensiver.

Was die Flussbarsche betrifft, kann ich nur den Tip geben.
( trifft aber auf jeden Fisch zu ) Man sollte sie sehr langsam an das Aquariumwasser gewöhnen.  Wenn ein Barsch gleich am nächsten Tag Bauch oben liegt, dann ist die Ursache meißt.....
1. Zu schnelle Umsetzung
2. Sauerstoffmangel
3. Stress , - Transport, wo sie schon einen Schaden davon getragen haben.


----------



## Wolfsburger (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo, ich habe gestern mein erstes Aquarium bekommen.
Die Füllmenge betregt erst einmal 100l.
Ich habe vor ein oder 2 minni Barsche zu besetzen.
Ich bin mir nur noch nichts sicher was ich für ein Wasser benutzen soll
(Leitungswasser,regenwasser,teichwasser?)
Und in welchem Verhältniss muss ich es mischen?
Danke schonmal für die Antworten^^


----------



## Udo561 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
wenn du deine Barsche aus einem See oder Fuß direkt in Leitungswasser setzt machen die es nicht lange mit , genau so verhält es sich bei Brunnenwasser.
Zumindest hier bei mir , ich habe hier auch eine Grundwasserpumpe , wenn ich damit meinen ( kleinen ) Gartenteich mehr als zu 1/3 auffülle fühlen sich die Fische ( Barsche/Rotaugen ) sichtlich unwohl und schnappen aus welchem Grund auch immer nach Sauerstoff.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dukewolf (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Udo
Klar das sich deine Fische im Gartenteich unwohl fühlen, da das Grundwasser kein Sauerstoff enthällt.  Quellen und Grundwasser besitzen fast keinen, im Wasser , gelösten Sauerstoff !
Das kannst du evtl. damit ändern, wenn du an deiner Pumpe eine Duschbrause anschließt, dies Grundwasser mit der Brause in einen Mörtelkübel sprudeln läßt , der dann dies Wasser in deinen Teich abgeben würde.

@ Wolfsburger
Versuch natürlichen Bach oder Flusssand zu bekommen.
Damit befüllst du dein Becken mit ca 5cm .
100l Aqua ist echt wenig ...Ich schätze mal 60 x 40 x 40 cm.
Das Becken solltest du mind. 1 Woche einlaufen lassen.
Hast du nur sterielen Kies aus dem Aquariumgeschäft, dann solltest du dein Becken 2 Wochen ohne Besatz einlaufen lassen.
Bei Flussbarschen sollte dir Lebendfutter klar sein, da sie kein Trocken und Frostfutter annehmen.


----------



## Wolfsburger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ok danke schonmal.
Joa 100l ist nich nicht viel. Es hat glaubich 80x35x40

Wie gesagt ist mein erstes. Vll. bin ich ja nach 2 Monaten zu faul das Aquarium sauber zumachen :q dann wäre ein zu teures Aquarium zu zeuer.
Jup füttern wollte ich sie mit Maden und Würmern.
Wie sieht es eig. mit kleinen Fischen aus. Habe vorm Haus ein Bach wo sich viele Stichlinge tümmeln.
Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube sie sind ganzjärih geschätzt oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was richtig geil wäre...

Ein Zimmer, sagen wir mit 20 qm als einziges Riesenaquarium ausgelegt. Von der Türe führt nur ein schmaler Gang durch das Zimmer, von dem man ("sea world"-ähnlich) alles um sich herum beobachten kann. 
Ich würde, glaube ich, einen Barschberg simulieren. Und auf der anderen Seite einen Bacheinlauf.

Träume sind so was wunderschönes...
:k


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
nach einjähriger Pause möchte ich dieses Frühjahr wieder
mein 200L-Kaltwasserbecken in Betrieb nehmen.

Sehr nervig fand ich immer die sowieso nie lang haltenden
Gummisaugnäpfe für die Filterabsaugung sowie für den Einströmer!!|uhoh:

Jetzt überlege ich die Halter hierfür vielleicht fest anzukleben!?!?!|kopfkrat

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben ????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Saugknöpfe aus Gummi kosten ihren Preis.
Eheim bietet qualitativ hochwertige oder Du schaust
Dich im Meerwasser-Zubehör um.
Die halten.....
Man bekommt halt das, wofür man bezahlt 

Die Saugknöpfe würde ich nicht festkleben.
*Du kannst aber mit entsprechendem Silikon (Aquarium-Silikon !!) die Sachen "fest" installieren.*
Das geht allerdings nur wenn kein Wasser im Aqua ist.

Es gibt auch speziellen Unterwasserkleber, davon würde ich aber in Deinem Fall abraten.

Ansonsten schau mal in den Zierfischforen/Bastelecken nach.


----------



## dukewolf (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Holger
Also wenn du die guten grünen weichen Gummisaugnäpfe hattest, und die dann immer noch nicht lange halten, dann liegt der Grund wo anders.
Leicht zerkratzte Stellen am Glas, oder Stellen die evtl. nicht 100%ig sauber sind.
Das Ansaugrohr kannst du einfach hinter einem Stein ( Felsen ) fixieren, ohne einen Saugnapf zu verwenden.
Das Einströmrohr fixierst du einfach mittels so einer Quetsch-schraubzwinge mit der man normal den Luftschlauch quetscht.
Diese Mini Schraubzwinge klebst du an dein Einfüllrohr und klemmst die Zwinge an den Glassteg .
Beschreib doch bitte, was du für einen Filter benutzt.


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich benutze ´nen Eheim-Außenfilter (so ein großer, eckiger).
Ich hatte schon die grünen und auch die grauen Saugnäpfe,
irgendwann mach alle die Grätsche.#t
Gerade diese dicken Schläuche werden ja irgendwann recht "störrisch" und die Sauger lösen sich!
(Ist das nur bei mir so?!?!#c)
Das mit den leichten Kratzern kann schon sein, das Becken ist schon etwas älter.

Die Idee mit dem Stein scheidet leider aus, da ich in dem Becken zur Köderfisch-Entnahme auch gelegentlich mit dem Kescher rumfuchtle. Da haben sich Hindernisse / Versteckmöglichkeiten in den Ecken als "problematisch" erwiesen

Ich dachte eher daran die Sauger irgendwie festzukleben?!?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Udo561 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @ Udo
> Klar das sich deine Fische im Gartenteich unwohl fühlen, da das Grundwasser kein Sauerstoff enthällt.  Quellen und Grundwasser besitzen fast keinen, im Wasser , gelösten Sauerstoff !
> Das kannst du evtl. damit ändern, wenn du an deiner Pumpe eine Duschbrause anschließt, dies Grundwasser mit der Brause in einen Mörtelkübel sprudeln läßt , der dann dies Wasser in deinen Teich abgeben würde.
> .



Hi,
Danke , war mir so nicht bewusst.
Werde es in Zukunft wohl so wie von dir vorgeschlagen handhaben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dukewolf (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Holger, da du dies Becken wohl auch in ferner Zukunft , nur als Köfibecken nutzen möchtest ( denke ich ) , ist dann die Lösung mit Silicon der einfachere Weg. #6
Die Scheiben gut reinigen, ebenfalls die Sauger, und dann eine hauchdünne Schicht Silicon auf die Sauger streichen.
1 Woche trocknen lassen.

Das mit den Eheimschläuchen ist leider so, daß er mit der Zeit hart und unflexibel wird.
Die Schläuche von der Rolle als Meterware sind da weicher und besser.


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke Wolf, so werd ichs wohl machen:m

Geht da stinknormales Sanitärsilikon??

Das Becken war nun jahrelang beides:
halb Schaubecken, also z.B. mit Flußkrebsen, Zwergwelsen, Gründlingen, Barschen, Lauben, Schleie, Stichlingen, Teichmuscheln, usw. besetzt,...
und, wenn wir mal wieder beim Weiher-Abfischen waren,
kam schon mal ne größere Anzahl fingerlange oder handlange
Köder-Rotaugen rein - dann wars mehr ein Hälterbecken.|rolleyes

Dieses Jahr werde ich versuchen mir mal zwei, drei solche Schwarzmeergrundeln zu fangen, die hier bei uns im Main-Donau-Kanal allgegenwärtig sind.
Das sind irgendwie possierliche Tierchen! Nur leider sollen sie äußerst gefräßig sein!?!?|kopfkrat

Diese AQ-Schläuche kaufe ich doch eigentlich immer als Meterware von der Trommel|kopfkrat.
Wenn bei diesen PVC-Schäuchen mal der Weichmacher raus ist werden die doch alle Steif, oder gibts da was "dauerelastisches"???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dukewolf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Holger mal einen 130Km Gruß südlich zu dir runter, denn erst jetzt sah ich das du auch ein Frange bist #6

200l Becken als Schaubecken ? ;+
Mehrere Krebse usw darin gehalten ?
Nun verwirrst du mich aber total. |bigeyes
Schätze mal so 80 x 50 x 50 cm.
Da bleibt als Besatz aber nicht viel Spielraum.


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Es ist ein 100 x 50 x 40 cm Becken.
Warum soll ein Meterbecken kein Schaubecken sein?!?

Ich hab mich aber auch unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Die aufgezählten Arten waren meist nicht gleichzeitig und viele auch oft nicht sehr lange im AQ.
(Entweder Köfis verangelt oder z. B. nach der "Beobachtungsphase" wieder freigelassen)

(Keine Angst, ich schmeiß´nicht einfach Katzenwelse oder ähnliches in irgendwelche Gewässer!!!)

Aber zugegeben, frisch nach nem Weiherabfischen, wirds phasenweise schon etwas voller....

Die drei Flußkrebse hatte ich über ein Jahr, ohne Probleme,
jeder hatte seine eigene Höhle die die anderen respektierten.

Die Tragodie an der Sache:
Als wir sie wieder in die Freiheit entlassen wollten, sind wir mit dem Eimer auf den Fahrrad zum Bach geradelt.
Als wir nach max. 10 min. dort ankamen, hatte der größere die zwei kleineren total zerlegt - überall schwammen die Einzelteile herum!!! #t
Das war echt übel, nach der langen Zeit!!!


Das mit dem Silikon werd ich so machen!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dukewolf (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Abend Holger
Wunderte mich schon, wegen der Anzahl der Fische...lool

Hier das ist mein 1. Krebs, der im Sommer in meinem Becken die erste Miete bezahlte. Edelkrebs.
Im Herbst folgten noch 2 Stück, von dem mein blauer Ritter aber im November einen in die Scheren nahm.
Nun teilt sich der Blaue, mit einem roten Edelkrebs das 2m Becken.  Es stellte sich heraus, das mehr als 2 Krebse in dem Becken nicht funktionieren.  Aber dazu mal ein extra Thread.


----------



## Heimdall (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So, ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden.

Ich besitze ein selbst gebautes Paludarium. Mit den Maßen 150*70*120 l*t*h. Derzeitige Wassermenge müsste sich bei 3-400l bewegen, kommt halt immer auf die Verdunstung an.

Geheizt wird das Becken nicht, wenn im Sommer die Wassertemperatur über 22-24^C steigt muss ich sogar kühlen. Weil mir das sonnst meine Echse übel nimmt|uhoh:

Ich Pflege in diesem Becken 2 Sonnenbarsche, paar Zebra/Leopard Bärblinge, die meisten sind Tod, schwammen dummerweise in den Filter oder unter große Kiesbrocken und verendeten. 2 Antennenwelse und 1 anderen Wels. Paar rötliche Barben sind auch noch vorhanden aber da ist mir der Name abhanden gekommen. Da die Kleinfische nur als Futter dienen sollten aber meine Gutste die nicht jagen will, werde ich warten, bis die von allein einen Alterstod sterben

Meine Frage lautet nun.

Ob ich 2 Flussbarsche mit den Welsen halten kann? wenn die Sonnenbarsche von den Flussbarschen gefressen werden, ist mir das |kopfkrat, ich will nur das mir die Algenvernichter am Leben bleiben.

Kleinvieh kommt mir da nicht mehr rein, muss sehr auf das Wasser achten und aller 2 Wochen einen Teilwasserwechsel machen. Die Zwerge bereiten mir da Nervenzusammenbrüche, da die immer in den Sauger schwimmen:v


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wenn die Barsche größer sind wirds Problematisch!
Kennt man ja vom Angeln,die gehen auf Köder die fast so groß sind wie sie selbst.
Gegen Algen hab ich nen UV Filter mit integrierter Pumpe drin(ein hässliches Teil),aber erfüllt seinen Zweck. Nach 2 Monaten sind sogar die braunen Fusselalgen an der Burg und den Steinen verschwunden.  Viel Pflanzen sorgen auch für gutes Wasser.
Gruß:uwe


----------



## Heimdall (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab nur nen leichten Grünalgen"befall".
Bis jetzt hält sich das alles in Grenzen, muss aller 3-5 Wochen mal die Scheibe ein wenig abkratzen aber sonst ist da nicht viel. 

Meine Frau bringt mich um, wenn der eine Wels gefressen wird, also bleibt das mit den Flussbarschen erstmal#d
Hätte ja sein könne, dass die sich in nem AQ bissl friedlicher verhalten. Futter stimmt ja auch, die Sonnenbarsche bekommen aller 2 Tage nen Stück Tauwurm und fressen mal ne kleine Schabe/Reste die vom Shini fallen gelassen werden.


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab für meinen Sonnenbarsch extra ne Wurmzucht angelegt.
Zur Zeit krigt er Fisch,glaub Hecht,schneid ich vom gfrohrnen Filet, da haben die Würmer zeit zum wachsen.

ebay 040.jpg
ebay 038.jpg


----------



## Heimdall (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich Depp, da hätte ich auch mal drauf kommen können.

Da du dich ein wenig auskennst...

einer meiner SB ist zwischen Brust und Afterflosse stark eingedellt, woran kann das liegen?
Fressen deine auch ab und zu nen ganzen Pflanzenstengel obwohl er doppelt so lang ist wie der Fisch?


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Pflanzen kaum,hab wohl nichts passendes drin. Er geht aber manchmal an die Futtertabletten für die Welse.  Hab mal nen ganzen Tauwurm reingeschmissen,der hing ihm dann noch ne 1/4 Stunde ausm Maul bis er ganz rein passte.
Das mit dem Bauch könnte an der Futtermenge liegen,macht nichts! Hab ein Bild gemacht,sieht Ähnlich aus.Er hat Heut auch noch nichts gekrigt. Ich geb nur so viel wie er auch frisst. 
Ist alles kein Problem!
Wenns in einem Gewässer kaum Futter gibt ,sterben die Fische ja auch nicht,sondern wachsen nur langsamer!
Die zahl der Saugwelse hält er bei 8,sonst hätte ich,alle paar Wochen 15-20 Stück mehr. Die verputzt er als Leckerli zwischendurch.

vibro-tail 003.jpg


----------



## Heilbutt (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Cat: sind das Fotos aus deinem Becken???

Sieht klasse aus, schön bunt!!! #6

Könntest du bitte mal ein paar mehr Bilder einstellen, wie
das Becken insgesamt aussieht!?!?

Wie halten sich die Pflanzen so schön bei dir?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bassey (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Cat: Wie überaus einheimisch ^^

Also, im Main fange ich diese Barsche vereinzelt, waren wohl nem Aquarianer zuviel und die scheinen sich bei uns tatsächlich zu vermehren, aber bisher ohne merklichen Schaden... Im Gegensatz zur lustigen Powergrundel...


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo ,hab ich heut gemacht.
Muß aber ohne Blitz Fotografieren,weil sonst die Spiegelung auf der Scheibe ist.
Auf dem Bild siehst du hauptsächlich die Hintergrundfolie.
Die langen Pflanzen hab ich gestern erst,extrem gekürzt.
Die hab ich bei Hochwasser mal vom Angeln mitgebracht.
Wächst pro Woche ca 30cm.
Barsch 002.jpg
Barsch 001.jpg
Barsch 003.jpg


----------



## Heilbutt (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke, achso, da war ich wohl echt von deiner Hintergrundfolie begeistert!!
Nen Feuerschwanz hast du auch ?!?
Ist wohl eher ein Warmwasserbecken mit Sonnenbarschen?!?|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja Warmwasser
Der Sonnenbarsch ist erst später dazugekommen,er hat mir so gefallen,als ich ihn fing. Er mußte dann bis es warm genug war,im Gartenteich warten.Temperatur absenken geht sowiso nicht,wegen der Ofenheizung.
Das der Feuerschwanz heißt,wußte ich nicht.
Bei uns Heißt er Schnappi,ein lustiger Kerl.Wenns Futter gibt,treibt er die Welse zusammen ,und passt auf das sie fressen.
Wenn er Blattunterseiten abknabbert,schwimmt er auf dem Rücken.Das hab ich noch bei keinem anderen Fisch gesehen.


----------



## dukewolf (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Heimdall wie kommst du darauf, daß die Flußbarsche deine Ancistrus fressen könnten ?
Die werden an deine Antennenwelse sicher nicht herangehen.

Als Wurmersatz kann man sehr gut gefrorenes Rinderherz verwenden.   Beim Metzger gekauft, alle Sehnen und Häute entfernen und in 3x2 cm Würfel schneiden und einfrieren.
Einen der gefrosteten Würfel aus der Truhe nehmen, und mit einer feinen Nussmühle oder Reibeisen in feine Tubifexartige Fäden hobeln und ab zu den Fischen.
Bitte nicht tägl. damit füttern.....2 x die Woche reicht.

Weiter möchte ich noch sagen, wenn deine " Echse " die Temp. nicht verträgt, solltest du entweder dein Paludarium oder deinen Besatz überdenken.
Irgendwie passt da gar nichts.

Ansonsten wie Cat es beschrieben hatte.


----------



## Heimdall (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also meine Echse veträgt die Temperaturen super, nur darf es nicht über 24°C werden (im Wasser)

Die Fische sollen alle bis min. 14°C aushalten (so wurde es mir jedenfalls gesagt und empfohlen) und sich wohl fühlen, genauso wie meine verwendeten Pflanzen.
Das Kleinzeug sollte auch nur als Futter dienen. 

Zur Zeit hab ich 15-16°C im Wasser, alle Fische fressen und schwimmen umher. natürlich nciht so aktiv wie im Sommer aber sie leben und wachsen.

Die Antennenwelse seh ich leider nur selten, da sie sich in den Spalten der Torfwände verstecken, aber auch die zeigen noch keine Anzeichen von Unterkühlung.

Wenn du mir jetzt genau sagen würdest was daran falsch ist, kann ich das auch schneller und einfacher verbessern.

Achso falls das einem etwas komisch vorkommt die "Echse" ist diese hier.
http://www.shinisaurus.de/main.htm
Das mit dem Paludarium passt da ganz sicher


----------



## cat (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Von Rinderherz würde ich abraten. Wenn da was Runterfällt,und nicht Gefressen wird,verdirbt es sehr schnell.(Da liegt nach einem Tag schon ein Weißer Schleimiger Klumpen drin),ist nicht gut fürs Wasser.|rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin, 

Unabhängig vom Rinderherz...........
Wenn man sich an simplen Futterregeln hält verdirbt da nichts..........


----------



## dukewolf (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Cat man sollte auch mit bedacht füttern und sein Becken auch so gestalten, daß der Fischbesatz und der Filter passt.
Dazu gehören ja auch fast überall Bodenbewohner dazu, die Futterreste vom Kies aufnehmen.
Sei es Südamerika die Acistrus oder Corydoras , wie in Asienaquas die Schmerlen.
Bei uns im Kaltwasser evtl. ein Krebs oder Grundeln usw.


----------



## cat (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ist mir klar
Wenn vom Fisch was runterfällt fressen das meine Welse,das Rinderhertz nicht.
lG


----------



## tim kuehn (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

vielleicht wurde das hier schon beantwortet, hatte aber keine lust die kompletten 113 Seiten durch zulesen.
Wo bekommt man den Aale,Barsche,Hechte,Zander und Welse zukaufen??


----------



## Bobster (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier:

http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/service/pdf/anfahrt zur fischereioekologie in albaum.pdf

|uhoh:


----------



## exos80 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo wollte den Thread mal aus dem Winterschlaf holen^^

Hab ein paar neue Bewohner in meinen Becken:


Ich hab 2 Kaltwasserbecken:

1x 550 l (bisher 5 Sonnenbarsche (4-6 cm)  und 2 Katzenwelse ( ~ 7cm).  ) --> 5 Goldorfen (etwa 7 cm), die aber später (falls es mal wärmer wird) in den Teich kommen.

1x 190l (bisher 4 kleine Moderlieschen) --> 12 Elritzen 

Was hat sich in Euren Becken getan ?


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Meine wollen so langsam wieder in den Gartenteich.

Seit Dezember kasaniert in einem Aquarium im Keller,
haben sich eigentlich alles sehr gut gehalten.
Die kleinen Rotaugen sind gut einen Zentimeter gewachsen !

2 Verluste gab es bei den Goldfischen #c

Ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

Ich denke, in den nächsten 2 Wochen wird ins 
Freigehege umgezogen.


----------



## Jean (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hatte 2007 auch mal einheimische Fische im Becken. 5 Hechte und 1 Zander im November ca handlang beim Fischzuechter bekommen, Mai 2008 durften sie in unser Vereinsgewaesser umziehen da sie zu gross wurden, unglaublich wie schnell die gewachsen sind.


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schöne Aufnahmen :m

Die armen Rotaugen ? müssen ja unter dauerstress
gestanden haben


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aber ob die Hechte die Rotaugen in Gefangenschaft überhaupt fressen?


----------



## Jean (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Tun sie,glaub mir! Sonst waeren sie auch nicht so schnell abgewachsen. Die Rotaugen auf dem letzten Bild sind ungefaehr eine Wochenration gewesen. Da das Becken im Keller stand hab ich die Wassertemperatur per Heizung auf 20 Grad gehalten und somit auch den Stoffwechsel der Fische hoch. Es gab also fuer die Fische in diesem besagten Jahr keinen Winter und somit auch keine Wachstumspause. War mal schoen mit anzusehen wie sie fressen und sich verhalten, bin Abends manchmal stundenlang davorgesessen. Aber der Hecht ist nicht der optimale Aquarienfisch und ich werd es auch bei diesem einen mal belassen. Er waechst einfach zu schnell und muss/sollte somit bald wieder in die Freiheit entlassen werden.


----------



## dukewolf (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Jean dafür bekommst du ein tolles Lob.
Wie du selbst sagtest, gehören Hechte nicht in ein normales Kaltwasserauqarium.
Selbst dann nicht wenn es 2m lang ist.
Super klasse Fotos von deinen Becken |wavey: :vik:

@ Anglerjugend die Hechte lernen sehr schnell in der Gefangenheit im Aqua zu fressen.
Zander jedoch gewöhnt man nicht leicht daran Futter im Aqua anzunehmen.


----------



## Heilbutt (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Jean:
das klingt superinteressant!!!
Kannst du mal genauer schildern wieviele solche Rotaugen ein Hecht pro Woche frisst, und wie groß Hecht und Beute jeweils ca. waren?!?!?!

Keine Angst, ich will keine Hechte im AQ halten!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Jean (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das kann man so schlecht sagen da die Hechte nicht jeden Tag frassen. Aber wenn mal einer anfing zu jagen wurden die anderen auch aktiv. Spiegelt somit das sogenannte Hechtwetter wieder das die meisten Raubfischangler nur allzugut kennen. Schaetze aber es werden so 3-4 Stueck pro Hecht in der Woche gewesen sein. Den Zander konnte ich nie beim fressen beobachten aber auch der muss gefressen haben da er immer wohl genaehrt war und ebenso gut abwuchs. Ganz zu beginn hatte ich noch an die 200 Blaubandbaerblinge drin und die waren nach 10 Wochen weg, ebenso die kleinen Flussbarsche, die sich anfangs auch noch an den Baerblingen schadlos hielten. Sind dann halt selbst zur Beute geworden. Es spricht aber generell nichts dagegen einen kleinen Hecht oder 2 fuer eine bestimmte Zeit im Aquarium zu halten. Man sollte dieses Projekt dann aber im zeitigen Fruehjahr starten damit man die Fische jederzeit zuruecksetzen kann. Ging bei mir leider nicht da alle Teiche ueber den Winter zugefroren waren. Auch sollten die Hechte so klein wie moeglich sein. Und die Nahrungsbeschaffung ist das naechste Problem in der eisigen Jahreszeit. Gott sei dank hatte ich da unseren kleinen Forellenbach in dem es auch viele Rotaugen gibt, da dieser aber als reines Salmonidengewaesser ausgewiesen ist durfte ich die Hechte dorthinein nicht entlassen sonst waeren sie schon im zeitigen Fruehjahr umquartiert worden. Trotzdem danke an alle wegen des Lobes ueber die Bilder!


----------



## Der Boris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo!
Bin letzte Tage auf diesen Tread gestossen und habe heute nachm Angeln mal mein altes Aquarium aufgebaut und die Bitterlinge die ich mit nem Kescher gefangen habe schonmal hineingesetzt.
Nun meine frage: Was kann ich denen zu fressen geben? Einfach nur Brot?
Schonmal herzlichsten dank im Vorraus!

MfG Boris


----------



## stefano89 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Würmer, Maden, Zuckmückenlarven (letztere evtl aus dem Zoofachgeschäft), sollteste alles mal ausprobieren, vllt auch abwechseln. 
Brot geht sicherlich auch, oder Bachflohkrebse oder ähnliches ausm Bach.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## deinosuchus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Nur als Info: Solltest Du die Bitterlinge aus einem Gewässer entnommen haben, ganz schnell zurück mit denen, denn die stehen unter Naturschutz!

Thema Raubfisch und fressen: Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen ca. 25cm großen Barsch im Aquarium. Der hat in der Hauptsache nachts gejagt und war ein richtiger Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hide. Beim Zander wird es nicht anders sein...

Füttern von Weißfische: Bitte kein Brot, das belastet das Wasser reichlich. Für Weißfische gehen Maden, Mückenlarven, Tubifex, kleine Würmer oder wer nicht ständig Lebendfutter anschleppen mag Teichfuttersticks, die man in jeden Gartenzenter / Baumarkt bekommt. Meine fressen da eine Handvoll innerhalb von Sekunden weg.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
Welche Maße sollte mein Aquarium denn haben, damit ich die Einheimischen Fische
(z.B Barsch o. Zander mit Rotaugen) halten darf ?


----------



## Doc Plato (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So aus dem Bauch raus ~ mind.(!) 2000 Liter. Wenn Du versuchen möchtest Raubfische mit Friedfischen zu vergesellschaften, musst Du für den Friedfisch entsprechende Rückzugsgebiete im Becken einrichten, sonst stehen die Friedfische unter Dauerstress! Je größer das Becken ist, um so besser! Wenn ich mir *persönlich* so ein Becken einrichten würde, dann läge ich bei ca. 4000-5000l Wasser. Aber alleine die Unterhaltskosten sind enorm! Da es sich um ein Kaltwasserbecken handelt und sich der Koffer relativ schnell auf Zimmertemperatur aufheizt, benötigst Du für Becken in der Größenordnung eine "Klimaanlage" die das Wasser permanent auf eine kaltwasserfischtaugliche Temeratur runter regelt. Mit Filterbecken, Pumpen, Licht ect. dürfte sich der Stromverbrauch auf den eines 10 köpfigen Familienhaushalt belaufen. Die Wasserkosten (regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel)... naja, die Stadtwerke würden sich die Hände reiben! 
Soll ich weiter schreiben?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sorry Leute! Find es ja toll, wenn man ein schönes grosses Aquarium hat mit vielen bunten Fischen. Aber leider eignen sich mal nun nicht alle Fische für einen solchen Aufenthalt. Bitterlinge, Hecht, Zander, Karpfen etc. gehören doch nicht in das AQ! Ich habe einen 5.000 Liter - Teich und käme noch nicht einmal auf die Idee, solche Fische da einzusetzen. Bitterlinge ginge vielleicht (wenn der Teich die richtige Struktur und ausreichend Muscheln hat). Klar können Fische auch im grossen Aquarium leben aber unter welchen Bedingungen? Der Hecht muss nun mal fressen und das Rotauge weiß genau, dass es gefressen wird. Ne danke!


----------



## Doc Plato (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So siehts aus! #6


----------



## stefano89 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

_Ich finde, dass man diese Aussage nicht verallgemeinern darf. Es besteht schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man ein paar Rotfedern oder Ukelei oder sonstiges in ein Aq setzt, oder einen Hecht (größere Fischart). Letztere find ich hier auch total fehl am Platz, aber bei nem ausreichend Großen Aquarium ~200 Liter wäre das nicht unbedingt schlimm, wenige Kleinfische zu halten.
Desweiteren sehe ich darin keinen Unterschied, ob nun einheimische Fische oder irgendwelche "Aquarienfische"...die kommen schließlich auch aus irgendeinem Tümpel dieser Erde, und ned ausm Reagenzglas...ursprünglich natürlich, die meisten werden ja im künstlichen Habitaten gezüchtet.
Gruß Steffen
_


----------



## deinosuchus (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Ein 50cm Hecht in einem Standard-Aqua... seh ich auch als Quälerei an. Aber gekauft als Winzfisch und gepflegt für ein Jahr, wieso nicht?

Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Ukels, etc. sind gar kein Problem. Sie wachsen nicht soo schnell, das man nach kurzer Zeit Platzprobleme bekäme.
Was den Platzbedarf betrifft:
Bitterlinge: 150l sollten für eine Handvoll Fischchen reichen. Groß werden die nicht. Wichtig sind nur die Muscheln, wenn man sie vermehren will.

Rotaugen etc.: Hier sollten es schon deutlich mehr sein. Bei mir sind es für ein Schwarm aus ca. 15 Tieren (Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Ukels, kleine Güster) 560l und die Tiere fühlen sich wohl. Merken sie mich nicht in ihrer Nähe zeigen sie schön ihr natürliches Verhalten. Bemerken sie mich, schwimmen sie die Scheibe ein. 

Übrigens als Räuber bietet sich wenn Barsche an. Kaulis dürften gar kein Problem sein und kleine Flußbarsche auch. Letztere wachsen nicht besonders schnell. Hängt auch stark davon ab, was sie fressen. Ich hab zwei, die beide etwa gleichgroß letztes Jahr ins Becken kamen. Damals waren sie um die 7-8cm. Der eine ging nach einiger Zeit auch an trockenfuttersticks und ist jetzt kugelrund bei ca. 12-13cm. Der andere mag es nur lebendig weiterhin und kommt auf vielleicht sehr schlanke 9-10cm.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus

Ps.: Wichtig ist auch die Bereitschaft zu regelmäßigen, rel. häufigen Wasserwechseln! Die Fische kacken ordentlich was zusammen bei Zimmertemperatur.
Letzteres ist auch kein großes Problem... wer keine Winterbedingungen schafft, wird halt keine laichfreudigen Fische bekommen.


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und welche heimischen Fischarten würdet ihr in ein 500 liter AQ setzen ?


----------



## stefano89 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich persönlich würde Rotfedern nehmen, meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten Fische, die es gibt. Oder halt Lauben, so ein kleiner Schwarm macht auch schon was her...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## exos80 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Stachelritter,

hängt meiner Meinung  nach - wie schon der "vorredner" erwähnte - auch wenig von den Temperaturen im Aquarium ab. Vorteilhaft ist es beispielsweise wenn das Auqarium im Keller oder ähnlich steht, wo es im Sommer nicht so heiß und vor allem im Winter (relativ) kühl ist.

Ich finde beispielsweise ein "Bach-Aquarium" ganz interessant. Ein Schwarm (europäische) Elritzen, also etwa 8 - 12 Stück, dazu noch ein paar Grundfische wie Bachschmerlen, Gründling und oder Koppen.  (Ich würde sagen Mindestmaß für ein solches Becken sind ~ 200 Liter - Größer ist natürlich immer besser ).

In 500 Liter kannst Du aber auch ein paar kleinere Räuber setzten. Etwa Kaulbarsche (gibts bei uns in Bayern leider nicht..) oder kleinere Flußbarsche. Dazu kann man z.b. paar Weißfische (Rotfedern, etc.) setzen, vorausgesetzt sie sind groß genug um nicht als Futter für die Barsche in Betracht zu kommen.

Auch sehr schön, jedoch nicht einheimisch, sind z.B Sonnenbarsche (sehr schöne Tiere), evtl. kombiniert mit Katzenwelsen. Katenwelse werden jedoch relativ größ ( bis ~ 30cm) und dürfen jedoch auf keinen Fall in die Freie Wildbahn ausgesetzt werden - Man muss also Wissen wo hin später mit den Tieren!


----------



## bild (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Experten!

Möchte mir auch ein einheimisches Aquarieum einrichten.

Leider habe ich nur ein 150l Aquarium. Könnt ihr mir Fische emphelen die ich halten kann? 

Wie sieht das aus mit dem kalt halten benötige ich eine "Klimaanlage"?

MfG

Niki


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Einen Wärmetauscher würde ich eher einsetzen


----------



## stefano89 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sonnenbarsche, Katzenwelse und Kaulbarsche...alles nix, ums in der freien Natur wieder auszusetzen. Sei froh, dass ihr keine Kaulbarsche habt, die können ganz schön nerven.
Das mit der Wärme ist natürlich so ne Sache. Es gab schon Sommertage, wo mein Warmwasseraquarium zu warm wurde, also sollteste auf jeden Fall den Standort gut planen und irgendwie versuchen, Wärme abtransportieren zu können. Zugegeben, mein Warmwasseraq steht direkt neben dem Fenster und im oberen Stockwerk, da wirds schon sehr heiß. Ich habe dann immer Wasserwechsel einmal am Tag gemacht ( 1 bis 2 Eimer).
Gruß Steffen


----------



## deinosuchus (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

@bild

Wie oben schon geschrieben: Bitterlinge wären keine schlechte Wahl. Alternative, da sehr interessantes Brutverhalten: Stichlinge. Die gibt es beide für wenig Geld zu kaufen und werden keine Riesen. Stichlinge brauchen aber Lebendfutter. 

Elritzen wurden hier schon erwähnt, legen aber viel wert auf kühles und sauerstoffreiches, sauberes Wasser.

Alle anderen die mir so einfallen, werden irgendwann für ein 150er zu groß.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus

Ps.: Bittet seit vorsichtig mit dem Katzenwels. Ich mußte in meiner Jugend in einem Friedfischbecken der klassischen Art mit Molly, Guppys etc. die Erfahrung machen, das die zu wahren Killern werden. Sie jagen nachts alles was nicht flüchten kann und gehen dabei zum Teil übelst vor. Z.B. fand ich eines Morgens einen großen Molly mit zerfetzten Bauch.


----------



## bild (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habe im moment Blutsalmer im Aquarium die ahben auch alles bis jetzt zerfetzt was drinne war. 

Gehen Kaulbarsche auch?

Würde auch dann nur max. 3 fische von denen einsetzen.




MfG


Niki


----------



## deinosuchus (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

3 Kaulbarsche? Wieso nicht! Zu denen hab ich aber noch keine Erfahrungen, was Verhalten (Nachttiere?) und Fressen betrifft. Problem bei Räubern ist halt immer für ausreichend Lebendfutter zu sorgen. Bzw. Futter was sie annehmen. Kann ja auch tiefgefrorenes sein, oder Fischfetzen oder oder... hier ist Kreativität gefragt.

Ich hab meine beiden Barsche z.B. mit Schnipselresten vom Hechtfilet gefüttert, die beim rausschneiden der Gräten anfielen.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## bild (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und drei Flußbarsche wären auch ok?

MfG

Niki


----------



## DokSnyder (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Servus!

Ich habe Sonnenbarsche aus dem Rhein in mein Aquarium gesetzt, die haben da ewig überlebt und wurden irgendwann dann in meinen Gartenteich umgesetzt. (Aus dem Rhein mit Aalreuse gefangen von einem Fischer, der mir die gegeben hat. Einige Jahre her.) Kaulbarsche sind finde ich aber noch schöner, hatte dann aber keinen Platz mehr.

Wie siehts mit Kessler- oder Marmorgrundeln aus? Würde ja gerne mal mehr über die fiesen Viecher erfahren. Auch wenn die am Rhein wirklich maßlos nerven, interessant sehen die ja schon aus. |supergri
Wobei bei beiden "einheimisch" ja nicht unbedingt zutreffend ist. Hmm und bei den Sonnenbarschen auch nicht.
Gruß
Dok


----------



## deinosuchus (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Die Grundeln sind sicher interesssante Aquarium-Bewohner! Da kann man auch schön was für die Dekoration tun... z.B. Steinlandschaft ähnlich Malawi.

@Bild
Naja, die Flußbarsche müßten wirklich noch sehr klein sein. Und zumindest meine hier suchen auch immer wieder die Nähe des Weißfischschwarms, zu dem sie sich dazu gesellen. Scheinen sich da wohler zu fühlen... was logisch ist, denn in Natura bietet der große Schwarm Schutz vor den verfressenen Alten und anderen Räubern.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was auch noch ein bischen nervig ist, ist dass ich in Hamburg wohne und sozus. am A***** der Welt wohne, was das kaufen von Fluss- und Kaulbarschen angeht (also insgesamt die heimischen Fische).
Meint ich ich könnte .-#caä385ß238508235 
ihr wisst schon was ich meine ?


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was willst du?????????
Mach mal nen Satz draus xD


----------



## deinosuchus (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Also meine heimischen Fische sind komplett erangelt. Schonhaken, feine Pose, sofort Anschlag bei Biß... bei mir gab es keine Verluste.

Die Tiere gewöhnen sich zum Teil dann erstaunlich schnell an den Menschen vor der Scheibe. Barsche dabei schneller, als Weißfische. Ersterer werden auch zahmer.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## bild (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Würde es denn klappen wenn ich 2 Flußbarsche nehmen würde plus 2 Rotaugen?


MfG


Niklas


----------



## Der Boris (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat sich denn jemand schonmal mit ner kleinen Schleie oder nen Karpfen von nen Züchter im AQ getraut? Ich meine jetzt Setzlinge von 4-5 cm oder so? Suche noch 1-2 schöne Tiere die ich zusammen mit meinen Bitterlingen halten kann.


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Auch nicht gerade das beste, da zu groß...


----------



## deinosuchus (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Das Problem bei den Karpfen und Schleien dürfte sein, wie schnell die wachsen. Dazu gründeln zumindest die Karpfen alles durch... das kann schon mal die Dekoration durcheinander bringen 

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich bin grade am schauen,
ich hab hier n Aq mit 900l gefunden für 500€
I´st das ausreichend für Flußbarsche?


----------



## Gunnar. (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mahlzeit,

Wie willst du denn das Wasser in diesem Aquarium kühlen?

Ist die Kühlung gewährleistet , das AQ außreichend bepflanzt und genügend Verstecke / Rückzugsgebiete eingerichtet könntest du so 5-7 Barsche bis max 10cm Länge in so einem Becken pflegen.
Dann mußt du dir nur noch Gedanken ums richtige Futter zu machen.
Fehlt nur noch Beleuchtung und Filter , dann würdest du zumindest ansatzweise in die artgerechte Haltung hineinkommen....


----------



## KawangA (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Stachelritter, wie lang ist Aquarium denn ? 900 L hört sich viel an kann aber auch "wenig" sein Flussbarsche, wenn das Becken mehr hoch als lang ist.


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

oK
Ich habe mich erkundikt was denn sonne Kühlunk kostet.
Ca.  1500€
Ich denke ich nehme dann eher eins mit 400-500l.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Eben weil so eine Kühlung so extren teuer ist , lassen fast alle Aquarianer die Finger von den Kaltwasserbecken.
Einheimische Fische in normalen AQ auf Dauer - ohne Kühlung - pflegen zu wollen hat nichts im Geringsten mit artgerechter Haltung zu tun.
Genau das ignorieren hier aber fast alle.


----------



## Fanny (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi, ich denke das passt gut in dieses Thema:Ich habe mir vor kurzem 8 Blaubandbärblinge gekauft und diese in meinen nun sehr kleinen "Gartenteich" (250)l getan.Der Händler meinte die Vermehren sich recht schnell oder sind 250l zu klein?MFG


----------



## Skrxnch (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Der Boris schrieb:


> Hat sich denn jemand schonmal mit ner kleinen Schleie oder nen Karpfen von nen Züchter im AQ getraut? Ich meine jetzt Setzlinge von 4-5 cm oder so? Suche noch 1-2 schöne Tiere die ich zusammen mit meinen Bitterlingen halten kann.



Hi, 
also von Karpfen kann ich nur abraten in kleinen Becken. Aber mit reichlich Pflanzen gehen so 2 kleine Schleien schon. Gründleln auch noch nicht übermäßig.

Pics gibts in meinem Profil, wobei die Barsche nun wieder raus und die Schleien unter sich sind.
Als Pflanzen hab ich Wasserpest und Quellmoos (ebay), außerdem noch anfangs Hornblatt und Wassernadel|kopfkrat. Letztere halten sich aber schlecht, war quasi eher am Anfang.

Grüsse, Skronch


----------



## Seele (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab mir auch ein 300l Kaltwasseraquarium zugelegt. Ist aber noch nicht besonders besetzt. Paar Goldfische und Stichlinge. Alles ohne Kühlung und ich hab Temperaturen zwischen 13 und 15°C (steht in meinem Zimmer im Keller)


----------



## deinosuchus (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

@Gunnar.

Klar hast Du recht, wenn man das Aquarium nicht kühlt, fehlt den Fischen was in ihrem Lebensrythmus. Die meisten kommen ohne Winterabkühlung garnicht in Laichstimmung.

Aber: Zum einen kommt es auch in unseren Gewässern vor, das sich Fische das ganze Jahr in gleich bleibend warmen Wasser aufhalten (Stichwort: Kraftwerkskühlwasserausleitung) und zum anderen ist ja eine Vermehrung u.U. im Aquarium garnicht erwünscht.

Ich pflege Flußbarsch und Weißfische schon seit zum Teil über ein Jahr. Einen Verlust durch Krankheit oder ähnliches hatte ich noch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil wirken alle Fische recht munter und gesund.
Was man aber im Hinterkopf behalten muß ist, das die Tiere bei Zimmertemperatur (was für sie normale Sommerwerte sein dürften) einen sehr hohen Stoffwechsel haben: Sie fressen viel, machen deswegen auch viele Haufen, wachsen schneller usw. ... Das muß man u.a. durch häufigere Wasserwechsel berücksichtigen.

Übrigens: Ein Becken zu pflegen mit 500l und mehr, sollte in allen Punkten überlegt sein. Wo läßt man z.B. bei einem Wasserwechsel von 30-50% die x 100L Wasser? Und wo bekommt man frisches her?

Dann sollte man bitte bitte auch an die Statik denken. Ein Becken mit 500l Volumen bringt je nach Einrichtung befüllt durchaus eine 3/4 Tonne zusammen. Wehe man hat dann Fußbodenheizung, schwimmenden Estrich, alte Dielen etc. ...

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Guten Morgen,

hab mir seh günstig ein Aquarium gezogen.

Maaße: 100cm x 40cm x 40cm

Fische: kleine Weißfische ein Aal und mal schauen was noch (darübern  aber bitte keine Gedanken machen, ich weiß we das endet|krach


*Kann mir jemand was über den Lichtbedarf der Pflanzen und den Fischen im Aquarium sagen?*

Ist das Betreiben ohne Zusatzbeleuchtung möglich, wenn das AQ am Fenster steht und auch je nach Jahreszeit (ich schätz jezt mal) im Schnitt so ca. 2h direktes Licht abgekommt?

Sauerstoffversorgen mach neben Pflanzen (wenig Licht wenig Sauerstoff) vor allem über so nen Sprudelstein mit Luftpumpe dran.

Danke im Voraus,

Kretzer

ps: falls es nicht möglich ist, werde ich je nach dem wieviel Licht zusätzlich benötigt wird darüber nen Power-LED Strahler (ein Selbstgebauten mit genug Leistung, keine Sorge) hängen. *Also wieviel Lichtleistung wird in etwa zusätzlich benötigt, kann das jamand abschätzen?*


----------



## deinosuchus (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

@Kretzer83
Ich hoffe, das Aquarium ist gut abgedeckt! Sonst hast Du schnell einen Fluchtaal.

Aquarium am Fenster: Kann funktionieren... es ist aber wahrscheinlich, das am besten da die Algen wachsen. Bei dem LED Strahler geh ich mal davon aus, das der ein Spotstrahler ist? Wie willst Du da das Aquarium mit gleichmäßig beleuchten?
Bei den Pflanzen wäre es wichtig zu wissen, wie warm das Wasser da übers ganze Jahr drüber sein wird. Bei Zimmertemperatur kannst Du z.B. fast alle Pflanzen aus dem Zooladen für die tropischen Becken nehmen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall nicht zu schwach bepflanzt zein.


Aus meinem Aquarium gibt es auch was neues: Von den beiden Flußbarschen hab ich ja schon mal erzählt. Der eine größere ist derzeit ca. 12-13cm groß, recht gut genährt und frißt jedes Trockenfutter. Aber, obwohl er fett und kräftig ist, hielt ihn das jetzt am Wochenende nicht davon ab, seinen ersten Fisch zu erbeuten. Eine etwa 6-7cm große Rotauge mußte dran glauben und wurde verspeist. Ich sollte ihn Nimmersatt nennen.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Deinosuchu,

vielen Dank für die schnelle und gute Antwort.

Mit der Abdeckung ist wohl wichtig, hab ich jetzt schon öffters gehört. Da werd ich mir noch Gedanken machen.

Ich halte es nicht so wichtig, das das AQ gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ist, würde halt entweder über der dunkleren Seite einen Spotstrahler (auf CPU-Kühlkörper-Basis) mit kaltweißen und warmweißen LEDs hängen, oder eben einer links einer rechts.

Aber lieber wäre es mir wenn das auch ohne geht.

Wassertemperatur: Wenn ich ohne Beleuchtung und mit nem Deckel aus Fliegendraht (feines Stahlnetz) an die Sache ran gehe, wird es dank Verdunstungswäre hoffentlich nicht so heiß. Da ich außerdem in ne Altbau wohne sollte das schon passen.

Ich wollte halt eigentlich nur einheimische Pflanzen (am besten direkt aus dem Bodensee) verwenden. Zur Not würde ich natürlcih auch auf subropische ausweichen.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## deinosuchus (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Aber wenn Du nur 2 Stunden am Tag richtig Licht am Fenster hat, wird das auf die Dauer nicht gut gehen. Und der LED Strahler wird da denk ich auch nicht helfen, zumal es etwas seltsam aussieht.

So eine Standard Leuchtstoffröhrenabdeckung kostet doch nicht die Welt. Und sowieso je nach Menge der Fische wirst Du Dir auch zur Filterung Gedanken machen müssen. Ebenso zum Thema Wasserwechsel...

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Aber wenn Du nur 2 Stunden am Tag richtig Licht am Fenster hat, wird das auf die Dauer nicht gut gehen. Und der LED Strahler wird da denk ich auch nicht helfen, zumal es etwas seltsam aussieht.
> 
> ...



Filter und Wasserwechsel ist kein Problem. Die LED-Strahler haben einen sehr großen Ausfallwinkel. Also sind keine Fahradlichter, mit zwei diesen Strahlern wird es fast homogen ausgeleuchtet werden.

Wenn ich mir so ne Standartabdeckung kaufe, mit Leuchtstofflampe, dann muss ich evtl. wieder kühlen... 

Achso: also das AQ wird zwei Stunden im Schnitt direktes Sonnenlicht abbekommen. Den Rest des Tages halt das normale Streulicht, was auch da auch nciht gerade wenig ist, großes Fenster  in Richtung südost.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Alpinestars (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ein Freund von mir hat ein paar Rotaugen, Barsche und 2 Aale im Becken hat er auch schon ne ganze Zeit und es geht ihnen glaube ich ganz gut


----------



## Der Boris (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo!

Habe mal eine Frage zu Teichmuscheln im AQ! Und zwar habe ich den Boden meines AQ zur hälfte mit Sand und zur hälfte mit Kies bedeckt.
Ist es normal das sich die Teichmuscheln die ich auch auf den Sand gelegt habe in den Sand und auch teilweise in den Kies einbuddeln? Teilweise stehen die auch Senkrecht im Wasser. Oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen? 

Momentan hole ich die Muscheln da immer raus und lege Sie wieder flach ins Becken.

Dank schonmal im Vorraus!
MfG Der Boris


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Der Boris schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe mal eine Frage zu Teichmuscheln im AQ! Und zwar habe ich den Boden meines AQ zur hälfte mit Sand und zur hälfte mit Kies bedeckt.
> Ist es normal das sich die Teichmuscheln die ich auch auf den Sand gelegt habe in den Sand und auch teilweise in den Kies einbuddeln? Teilweise stehen die auch Senkrecht im Wasser. Oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen?


 

Hört sich ja beinahe so an, als ob deine Muscheln höchst suizidgefährdet wären...:q


----------



## Werner G (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das Verhalten Deiner Muscheln ist völlig normal.
Was leider auch normal ist -> der Hungertod im AQ innerhalb weniger Monate.


----------



## deinosuchus (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Den Hungertod kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir leben die schon über ein Jahr und wandern munter durchs Becken. Ok, ich hab jetzt auch nicht 10 Stück reingeworfen, sondern 3 oder 4, die im 576er genug zu filtern finden sollten.

Aber mit dem Verhalten hast Du recht. Die Muscheln richten sich auf (manchmal kann man dabei den sehr fleischigen "Fuß" beobachten... sieht eher wie ein Zunge aus) und graben sich dann in die Tiefe, u.U. bis fast nix mehr zu sehen ist.
Deswegen bei Muscheln am besten nur Sand!

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kann mir jemand sagen was mein Shubunkin da unter der Brustflosse hat. Was kann ich dagegen tun. 
Er ist top fit, frisst und wollt sich gar nicht gern einfangen lassen, aber der schwimmt soviel, dass ich ohne Kescher kein Foto hingebracht habe. 
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## deinosuchus (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Seh da leider nur eine Wunde mit einem weißen Punkt in einer Vertiefung. Würde auf einen Parasiten tippen. Ich würde vorschlagen mal ein Aquarien- oder Koiforum aufzusuchen. Vielleicht können die helfen.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Bobster (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Auf Grund eines Fotos ist wohl kaum eine klare Diagnose
zu geben.

Ein aussagekräftigeres Foto ist sicherlich noch machbar ..oder ?

Neben dem Koiforum würde ich auch mal den Händler
meines Vertrauens befragen.

Es könnte natürlich auf eine "Isolationshaft" für den kleinen
Racker hinaus laufen...


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nimms mir nicht übel, ich häng echt an meinen Fischen, aber nochmal ein Aqua schaff ich mir da nicht an, dann lieber noch als Köderfisch  
Meint ihr wenn ich ihn in Teich setze bessert sich das wieder. Sollen eh bald die Goldis raus und n kleiner Räuber rein. Mir gefällt das schon ganz gut wenn die Barsche die Stichlinge "ärgern".

Ich schau ob ich ein besseres Foto hinbekomme, aber so auf die schnelle und allein gehts bei dem nicht, der is dermaßen lebhaft.


----------



## dukewolf (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



seele schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel, ich häng echt an meinen Fischen, aber nochmal ein Aqua schaff ich mir da nicht an, dann lieber noch als Köderfisch
> _*Aus dem Geschreibe soll einer Schlau werden*_.
> Meint ihr wenn ich ihn in Teich setze bessert sich das wieder. Sollen eh bald die Goldis raus und n kleiner Räuber rein. Mir gefällt das schon ganz gut wenn die Barsche die Stichlinge "ärgern".
> _*Barsche sollen die Stichlinge ärgern ?
> ...


_*Für mich sieht die Krankheit nicht aus als hätte sie eine Parasitäre Ursache, sondern einen Grund mit der Ernährung durch Billigfutter.
Wie bei uns Menschen kann falsche Ernährung zu Pustelbildung, und bei Fischen zu einer Art Lochkrankheit führen. 
*_


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Naja also ich werde daraus schlau wenn ichs lese. 
Ja ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, aber ich denk nicht, dass es dir lieber ist dass die Stichlinge in die Mülltonne kommen.
Außerdem sollen die Barsche die Stichlinge nicht ärgern aber er hats halt bei zwei getan bis sie weg waren. Ist halt so bei Barschen. Den Rest lässt er aber in Ruhe, hats auch eingesehen, dass sie zu groß sind. 
Ernährung durch Billigfutter und wenig abwechslung schließe ich aus. Da ist Abwechslung dabei von namhaften Herstellern. 
Neuer Besatz ist auch keiner dazugekommen.


----------



## Tobi94 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der Fisch kann sich auch einfach verletzt haben?! (Muschel, Stein, Kampf)
Das hatte mein Rotauge auch mal, und ist nach 2 Tagen gestorben, weil sich die Wunde vergrößerte und verpilzte...

Den Fisch möglichst isolieren u´nd mal so ein Anti-Stress-Mittel ins Wasser geben. Das schützt auch die Schleimhaut, und reinigt das Wasser.


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich kann ihn aber nicht isolieren. Ein Mittel hab ich jetzt auch nicht und auf die Schnelle krieg ich aus keins her. Werde heute noch versuchen ein Foto zu machen. Sofern ich ihn mal erwisch, weil das ist der einzige Fisch der von Anfang an nicht so zutraulich ist wie die anderen.


----------



## KawangA (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

schau mal hier vllt. hilft die seite weiter:

http://www.koi-gartenteichplanung.de/krankheiten.htm


----------



## deinosuchus (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Falsche Ernährung bringt nicht selbst die Löcher hervor. Sie führt halt dazu, das dem Fisch Abwehrkräfte abhanden kommen, die ihn vor Parasiten schützen. Die haben dann leichteres Spiel und können den Fisch schaden.

Ein Loch entsteht immer durch Parasiten. Das können kleine, nicht sichtbare sein, wie große die man sehen kann. Von allein kommt das Loch nicht.

@Seele
Die Goldfische raus und Barsche rein? Wie groß ist der Teich eigentlich. Die Barsche sind äußerst gefrässig. Sind die Stichlinge weg, kommen alle Insekten dran... Am Ende schwimmen die Barsche allein.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das sind Minibarsche im Aquarium. Außerdem fressen Barsche fast alles. 
Das Auqarium wird eh bald umgestaltet, nur meinen Shubunkin wollt ich eigentlich schon retten. 
Habs mit dem Bild noch nicht geschafft. 
Danke KawangA aber die Seite hat mir auch leider nicht sehr weiter geholfen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,

kennt sich jemand mit Gasentladungslampen bzw. deren Vorschaltgeräten aus?

Mein Problem: Hab hier eine 125W HQI Lampe mit Vorschaltgerät. Läuft alles gut, bis auf das Problem, dass das Vorschaltgerät immer übelst heiß wird. 
Kann es sein, dass ich noch einen Kondesator mit in Reihe bauen muss um die Blindleistung zu kompensieren? 

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo , 

Selbst wenn du die Blindleistung zu 100% kompensieren könntest würde das VSG auf Grund seiner Funktionsweise immer noch heiß werden bzw. bleiben.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Gunnar, Danke für die Antwort.

und wie schauts mit der Stromrechnung aus? Wird des dadurch arg teurer?

Und: Wie ist das mit der Lichtleistung? Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Lampe etwas flimmert... und evtl. Leistung verloren geht.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Rehi Kretzer,

Der Stromverbrauch ist nicht der Knackpunkt dabei - eher der Wirkungsgrad.
Mal ein fiktives Zahlenbeispiel
 Das Gerät "zieht" 100 W.
80% davon ist Wirkleistung 
20% davon ist Blindleistung
angenommen du kompensierst die Blindleistung um 15% - dann bist du 5% zu 95 %.
Du hast zwar die Wirkleistung erhöht - aber das Gerät zieht immer noch 100W aus der Steckdose.

Erst wenn das VSG so gebaut ist das die Verluste durch Wärme geringer sind , dann würde auch der Verbrauch sinken. Um beim Zahlenbeispiel zu bleiben : Dann würde das Gerät nur noch generell 80W brauchen....


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi Kretzer,
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch ist nicht der Knackpunkt dabei - eher der Wirkungsgrad.
> Mal ein fiktives Zahlenbeispiel
> ...



ok, aber mir gehts ja um das Verhältnis Lichtleistung/Stromkosten. Also ich will es auch heller haben, bei gleichem Preis.

Also könnt ich einen Kondensator einbauen? Hab mal rumgegoogelt, für 125W Lampen soll anscheinend ein 10µF Kondensator her. (muss aer mal genau nachschauen, wie hoch die Induktivität des Vorschaltgerätes ist und dann rechnen)  Reicht dann einer mit 230V? Oder brauch ich was fetteres?

mfg kretzer


----------



## Seele (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also mein Shubunkin hat sich wieder erholt und dem gehts eigentlich recht gut. Evtl. hat ihn ja da ein Krebs erwischt weil er ihn wieder geärgert hat. Komisch wars nur, dass es genau am Flossenansatz war.


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Neues Sub-thema: Pflanzen bei Aquarium mit einh. Fischen.

Ich hab das Problem, dass meine Rotfeder und die Rotaugen ratz fatz alle Pflanzen wegfuttern. Kann mir da jemand eine Art empfehlen, die nicht so gerne gegessen wird? 
Bisher hatte ich vor allem Wasserpest drin und eine andere mir unbekannte art aus nem Tümpel, die noch schneller weg war als die Wasserpest.


mfg Kretzer83


ps: nochw was Aderes: Was füttert ihr den Barschen? Die Barsche rühren das Flockenfutter nicht an, und die Maden und andere Insekten werden viel schneller von den Haseln, Rotaugen und Rotfedern geschnappt.

Deswegen schmeiß ich ab und zu mal etwas Fischinnerreien (Herz und Leber) beim Ausnehmen anderer Fische rein. Fressen hab ich sie zwar noch nie gesehen, aber das Zeug ist immer weg...


----------



## deinosuchus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Pflanzen: Ich hab einfach tropische Aquarienpflanzen drin: 2 große Echinodorus, eine ganze Menge Cryptocorynen, einen Javafarn und kümmernde Restbestände von Vallisnerien. Wächst bis auf letzteres alles ordentlich trotz Algenbewuchs.
Einheimische Pflanzen haben hier auch nicht lang gehalten. Derzeit wächst ganz dezent eine Miniseerose vor sich hin. Anfangs wurde der aber auch alles weg gefressen.

Futter: Hauptfutter sind hier die normalen Teichfischpellets. Werden von allen Weißfischen gierig genommen.
Bei den Barschen muß man Glück haben. Hier zogen letzten Sommer 2 ein. Einer ging irgendwann ans Trockenfutter, der andere nicht. Ersterer ist mittlerweile 17cm groß (anfangs 7cm) und letzerer vom ersteren gefressen worden 
Ab einer bestimmten Größe fängt der Barsch das Jagen an. Ist keine geeignete Beute da, versucht er es auch bei Fischen, die knapp zu groß sind, mit entsprechenden Wunden. Dies kann man nur verhindern, in dem man Kleinfische besorgt oder anderwertig fleissig füttert. Eine Möglichkeit sind Tauwürmer, die von den Weißfischen erst ab einer bestimmten Größe gefressen werden können. 
Mein Barsch hat kein Problem an sein Happen zu kommen. Schmeißt man das Futter in seiner Nähe, ist er auch der Schnellste. Ausserdem werden sie zahm: Große Pinzette besorgen, Wurm damit festhalten und Barsch vor die Nase... fertig 

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## dukewolf (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo @Kretzer
Seit 2009 habe ich mein Malawibecken aufgegeben und mich abermals mit Kaltwasser versucht.
Ich muß zugeben , daß ich auch an den Problemen gescheitert bin, welche bei dir aufgetreten sind.
Ich hatte Pflanzen drin, welche nicht einmal die Warmwasser-Barsche und Welse angenagt hatten.
Doch bei Einheimischen Brassen, Rotaugen-Federn kamen selbst meine " harten Pflanzen " an ihre Grenzen.
Javafarn, Vallisneria gigantea , Anubia barteri nana, wurden von den Cypriniden ( Weißfischen und Co ) an. - gefressen.
Schuld sind aber wir Aquarianer, da wir Pflanzen in einem zu kleinem Becken pflegen möchten.
Und ich mit einem 2,00m Becken , wo ich 5 Rotaugen pflegte , kam da schon an mein Limit mit den robusten Pflanzen.
Paroli kann man sicher nur mit überbrühten Salat, Spinat und überbrühten Gräsern bieten.

Zum Flussbarsch kann ich auch nur sagen, daß ich es öfters versucht habe, und es ebenfalls aufgegeben habe.  Ich versuche es jedenfalls nicht mehr, Flussbarsche mit Gewalt ins Becken einzufühgen, nur damit ich sehe, daß sie kein Futter annehmen , um danach als Speise für mein Krebs zu enden.


----------



## deinosuchus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

@Wolf
Na verhunger muß man den Barsch ja nicht lassen. Würmer etc. halten sich im Kühlschrank ewig und die kleineren bekommt man damit satt. Bei größeren wird es schwieriger.

Aber das mit den Pflanzen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hier wachsen die zarten Crypthocorynen sehr gut, ebenso eine Echinodorus Art. Javafarn gedeiht auch. Angefressen sieht keine von den aus.
Allerdings gibt es in dem Becken Algen fast jeder Art. Braunalgen, Pinselalgen und leider auch ein paar Blaualgen. (Sind ja eigentlich keine Algen)

Vor allem an den Braunalgen hab ich sie schon oft zupfen sehen. Vielleicht bleiben deswegen die Pflanzen unbehelligt.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## losser33 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hab ne frage wie habt ihr die deko in den großen AQ gemacht welche steine welche pflanzen hab ihr rein getan ( mein Vater hat sch nen  700 l AQ gekauft wollt ma eure meinung hören


----------



## dukewolf (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ looser33
Du solltest dich nicht unbedingt an uns richten, sondern an die Bedürfnisse deiner Fische, und welche Bereiche sie in heimischen Gewässern als Lebensraum nutzen.
Mein Bodensubstrat besteht aus 2 Teilen feinen Quarzsand und 1 Teil 0,1 - 1,0mm Kies aus einem Bach.   Als Steine habe ich meine Lochgesteine eingebracht und Wurzeln aus dem Aquariumgeschäft , teilw. selbst aus einem Moor geholt.  
Wurzeln aus Mooren solltest du selber nicht sammeln, da es mit dem Naturschutz Ärger geben kann.  Ich hatte das Glück das mein Freund Moorteiche hat.
Bei dem Pflanzenbesatz kommt es darauf an welche Fische zu pflegen möchtest.
Siehe die letzten Einträge hier.  
Bei mir verbissen Rotfedern und Rotaugen sogar die härtesten Pflanzen, während es bei 
" Deinosu.... " wunderbar klappt.


----------



## jens_z (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ok, aber mir gehts ja um das Verhältnis Lichtleistung/Stromkosten. Also ich will es auch heller haben, bei gleichem Preis.
> 
> Also könnt ich einen Kondensator einbauen? Hab mal rumgegoogelt, für 125W Lampen soll anscheinend ein 10µF Kondensator her. (muss aer mal genau nachschauen, wie hoch die Induktivität des Vorschaltgerätes ist und dann rechnen) Reicht dann einer mit 230V? Oder brauch ich was fetteres?
> 
> mfg kretzer


 

Zum Thema Leistung: Die Blindleistung die dein Vorschaltgerät erzeugt kann dir total egal sein! Dein Zähler bekommt von der Blindleistung gar nichts mit und zählt nur fleißig die Wirkleistung. Kein EVU wird dir Blindleistung in Rechnung stellen. 
Wenn auf deinem Vorschaltgerät eine Leistungsaufnahme von 100W (Watt) steht dann bezieht sich das nur auf die Wirkleistung. Blindleistung wird in var (Volt Ampere Reaktiv) angegeben und ist nur in großen Anlagen/Geräten mit entsprechend hohem Blindleistungsbedarf von Interesse. Solche Anlgen müssen dann auch eine Kompensationseinrichtung haben oder ansonsten Blindleistungszähler installieren und dem EVU ein paar mehr Euronen überweisen.

Die Wärme die dein Vorschaltgerät erzeugt rührt ausschließlich von der Wirkleistung, denn nur die wirkt (daher der Name).

Du solltest daruaf achten, dass dein VSG auf deine Lampe abgestimmt ist (sollte aber der Fall sein). 

Hast du ein herkömmliches VSG oder ein elektronisches (Ist es schwer oder eher leicht)? Ein elektronisches VSG produziert nicht so viel Hitze und ist dazu etwas sparsamer, da die Leistungselektronik in den letzten Jahren gute Fortschritte gemacht hat.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## micha84 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hihi ich weiss noch mein aller erster aquarium..... ich habe 100 liter aquarium selber mit ferienjob erarbeitet, sand und wasser pflanzen gekauft mit wasser befühlt und 1 wochen stehen gelassen damit wasser absteht und sich bakterien bilden können....
nach einer woche haben sich die pflanzen prima entwickelt, die mikroben im wasser waren sehr gut verteilt also konnten fische rein. also bruder um 19 uhr überredet mich ins zoogeschäft zu fahren, seine bedienung war "wir kaufen die fische wo ich sage" da ich unbedingt welche haben wollte war es mir bums welche es waren. 
im zoogeschäft musste 2 döbel kaufen, die sahen auch richtig chick aus. naja abends in aquarium reingelassen nächsten morgen aufgestanden, aquarium alle pflanzen weg nur noch 2 döbel da ^^ #q #q#q#q#q schöne pflanzen im wert von 56 euro weg lol ^^.... die fische sind grasfresser und die fressen alle pflanzen weg wie eine schaaf auf der weide. naja ich habe die fische dan meinem bruder geschenkt der hat die gehabt bis die 20cm lang waren dan hat er die döbel in ein see abgelassen, der verein hat es ihm erlaubt!!!! die döbel haben sogar dort geleicht und der bestand von den fische ist heute sehr stabil so das man dort heute sogar döbel angeln darf  sowas hätte ich niemals gedacht das sowas dabei rauskommen kann


----------



## dukewolf (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Micha so ist das halt mit der Aquaristik.
Tips sind immer Relativ.
Und das nicht nur im Kaltwasserbereich.


----------



## Sneep (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



micha84 schrieb:


> im zoogeschäft musste 2 döbel kaufen, die sahen auch richtig chick aus. naja abends in aquarium reingelassen nächsten morgen aufgestanden, aquarium alle pflanzen weg nur noch 2 döbel da ^^ #q #q#q#q#q schöne pflanzen im wert von 56 euro weg lol ^^.... die fische sind grasfresser und die fressen alle pflanzen weg wie eine schaaf auf der weide.



Hallo, 

die "Entkrautungs-Döbel"  hatten nicht zufällig besonders tief liegende Augen und verstanden nur chinesisch?   


SneeP


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ jens_z: Danke für die gute Beschreibung.

@all:

Aquarium lebt also ohne Pflanzen weiter und das sehr gut. Leider attakiert der größte Barsch die Haselen. Ein Hasele hatt er schon gefuttert (Schwamm dann einen Tag mit ner Schwanzflosse aus dem Maul herum...)

Die anderen sehen auch nicht sonderlich gut aus, die wollen kein Trockenfutter, keine Krabben, nur Maden. Da ich die relativ selten habe sieht es nicht sonderlich gut für die aus und sie werden wohl als Aal oder Barschköfi enden.
Den Rotaugen und Rotfedern geht es wunderbar. 

mfg Kretzer


----------



## losser33 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@dukewolf
wie sollen denn so moorwurzeln aussehen ,
mein vater hat schon so nen großes Holz ding aber was sind dann moorwurzeln
danke für die antwort


----------



## deinosuchus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

@Kretzer
Tja, so ging das hier auch, bis keine Fische mehr da waren, die der Barsch fressen konnte. 
Aber meiner frißt ja netterweise auch Futtersticks.

@Wolf
Jo, mit der Deko hast Du recht...
Bei mir ist nicht ganz feiner Quarzsand drin und als Deko hab ich hinten noch von den Malawis Steinaufbauten mit Flußsteinen. Die findet man auf den umliegenden Feldern und geben doch eine recht artgerechte Dekoration.

Was man sich aber wirklich vor Augen halten muß ist, das die heimischen Fische bei Temperaturen um 20°C gut verdauen und damit auch viele Haufen machen. Und eine 15cm Rotauge kackt deutlich mehr als ein Malawi  Das heißt: Regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel mit Kacke absaugen ist Pflicht. Und bei einem 500l Becken oder mehr, kommt da dann auch einiges an Wasser zusammen.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## dukewolf (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



losser33 schrieb:


> @dukewolf
> wie sollen denn so moorwurzeln aussehen ,
> mein vater hat schon so nen großes Holz ding aber was sind dann moorwurzeln
> danke für die antwort



Losser bitte nicht verwechseln!
Moorkienwurzeln sind die Wurzeln aus dem Aquariumladen, welche schon lange abgelagert sind, und sofort gebrauchsfähig sind.

Wurzeln aus dem Moor die ich von mein Freund aus dem Moor nehmen durfte sind eine andere Art.   Diese müssen schon Jahrzehnte im Moor gelegen haben ( Eiche, Kiefer , Erle oder Buche ) damit sie richtig konserviert sind.
Danach im Sommer in der Sonne trocknen lassen, um die weiche Oberschicht zu erkennen , die man mit einem scharfen Messer entfernt.
Danach habe ich meine Wurzeln immer wieder in der Wanne gewässert bis die meißte Gerbsäuere ausgewaschen war und ich mir sicher war das kein Schimmel entsteht.

@ Looser Wurzeln aus dem Moor zu erkennen welche für das Aqua geeignet sind ist nicht leicht zu erklären.  Ich kenne meine Umgebung und würde jeden davon abraten Wurzeln aus dem Moor zu benutzen, wenn man sich nicht gut damit auskennt.   
Denn wenn es eine Wurzel ist, die noch nicht 
" Reif " ist, verschlingt sie deinen Sauerstoff im Becken und gibt Schadstoffe frei.
Um das alles genau zu erklären, müßte ich hier eine volle Seite als Antwort schreiben, wie man richtige Moorwurzeln erkennt.
Hoffe das wenige genügte.  
Wenn nicht schreibe ich es dir in meiner HP.


----------



## Kxnst (25. November 2010)

*Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Hallo, ich habe öfters versucht Rotaugen 7cm ung im Aquarium zu halten. Doch sie haben die erste Nacht immer nicht überlebt, obwohl ich sie mit der Senke gefangen und vorsichtig transportiert habe. Am Wasser kanns auch nicht liegen, da mein kleiner Wels quicklebendig ist und bei den Barschen die ich zuvor drinne hatte es auch keine Probleme gab. Worauf muss ich also achten bei den Rotaugen. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein par Tipps =)

mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Die kippen sicher um ,weil du die Temperatur nicht angleichst!
Dieses macht man, indem man die Rotaugen in einem Plastikbeutel,welcher
das "Fangwasser"enthält, eine zeitlang ins Aquarium reinhängt, bis sich halt die
Temperatur angeglichen hat.Erst dann langsam ins Becken gleiten lassen!
Welse sind viel zäher und können solche Temperaturschocks besser ab,obwohl
die so was auch nicht toll finden.

Taxidermist


----------



## Kxnst (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ok danke für den Tipp, das werd ich s nächste mal probieren =)


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Bei empfindlichen Fischen ( dies sind Rotaugen), reichen schon zwei drei Grad
Unterschied um sie ins Jenseits zu befördern.
Du kannst den Vorgang der Temperaturangleichung und auch die Angleichung an die sicherlich anderen Wasserwerte in deinem Aquarium, etwas beschleunigen, in dem du in kleinen Schlückchen das Beckenwasser in die Tüte läßt.Wichtig ist ihnen Zeit zu lassen,ich sag mal je größer das Temperaturgefälle ist, desto länger,mindestens aber 1-2 Stunden!
Die kriegen dann noch Stress genug, durch den Wels und die Barsche.
Ich denke die sollen sowieso nur Futterfisch sein,oder ?

Taxidermist


----------



## Kxnst (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ne als richtige Aquariumsfische, die Barsche hab ich raus weil es im Winter schwierig wird wegen füttern. Der Wels ist auch nur 10cm lang . Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten?

mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Also auch dein 10cm Wels,wenn es denn Siluris Glanis (eurasischer Wels) ist,wird sich die Rotaugen nach und nach reinwürgen und dann kannst du ihm beim wachsen zuschauen!
Wird also stressig für die Rotaugen,vor allem Nachts.
Ganz wichtig!
Den Waller,der so recht schnell zu groß sein wird,aber bitte nicht ins nächte Gewässer einsetzen,sondern lieber an Nachbars Katze vefüttern,oder halt dahin wo du ihn her hast!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Das Problem kann ich mir kaum erklären und ich sag dir auch warum:
Ich habe auf meiner Toilette ein Aquarium stehen, lediglich ein 65 Liter- Becken, mit  4 Rotaugen(Köfivorrat), 3 Goldfischen, einem kleinen Scheibenputzerwels und 3 Mamorkrebsen sowie 4 Turmdeckelschnecken.
Das Becken wird über einen überdimensionierten Außenfilter geklärt(weil ich ihn eben übrig hatte), der eigentlich auch für 250 Liter Wasser reichen würde.
Das war es, ich habe wegen der Krebse nicht einmal Pflanzen drin, die Beleuchtung brennt 24h, damit ich nachts im Dunkeln ohne Licht zum stillen Örtchen finde.
Der Hauptpunkt ist, ich achte auf nichts und trotzdem überleben auch die Rotaugen ohne Probleme.
Das heißt:
- ich achte nicht auf die Wasserwerte, ich habe sie noch nichteinmal jemals ermittelt;
- ich achte nicht auf die Wassertemperatur, die ist immer gleich der Zimmertemperatur, also nie geringer als 18°C, eher mehr;
- ich achtete nie auf das Akklimatisieren neuer Fische, immer direkt, von der Tüte mit Seewasser, direkt ins Becken gekippt, entweder sie überleben oder sie sterben(letzteres passiert trotzdem seltenst und wenn nur bei einem und nicht mit allen)
- ich füttere ganz gewöhnliches Hauptfutter Marke Multifit(gibt's z.B. bei Fressnapf)

Mein Wasser ist tendenziell hart, kommt direkt aus dem Wasserhahn ohne Schnickschnack(keine Aufbereitungsmittelchen, keine Umkehrosmose...)
Trotzdem null Probleme mit Fischbesatz oder speziell mit den Rotaugen.#c


----------



## Kxnst (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Der Wels schafft die Rotaugen die ich reinsetzen will nicht  Für ihn habe ich so 4cm lange Futterrotaugen =). Also die ich besetzen will sind so bis 10cm lang . An denen wird er sich denke nicht vergreifen udn ausserdem ist es ein europäischer Wels aus dem abgefischten Teich eines Bekannten


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

@Sensitivfischer,Ich weiß nicht wo du in BW wohnst,aber hier im Sinsheimer
Raum haben wir von Ort zu Ort völlig unterschiedliche Wasserwerte.
So wohne ich z.B. zur Zeit in einem der letzten Dörfer nördlich des Bodensees,welche mit diesem Spitzenwasser versorgt werden.
Es wird zwar mit dem örtlichen Grundwasser vermischt,aber dabei kommt immer noch ein für Fische sehr bekömmliches Wasser zustande.
Nach mehren Jahrzehnten Haltung von Ostafrikanischen Buntbarschen und 
etwa jährlichen "Brutalwasserwechseln";Soll heißen Becken leeren,Fische
bis zu 10 Std in Eimer (Sauerstoffangereichert),dannach in das gereinigte
komplett mit Leitungswasser befüllte Aquarium wieder Fische rein.
Gut die waren dann zwar etwas blass um die Nase,aber so ging dass immer ohne Ausfälle.
Bis ich dann mal nach Sinsheim Stadt umzog,wo es ein ganz anderes Wasser gibt und man solche Aktionen niemal den Fischen,zumindest nicht ohne große, b.z.w. totalverluste zu haben, zumuten konnte.
Die haben dort,warum auch immer, ein echtes Dreckwasser,da schwimmen  nicht nur die Kalkbrocken auf dem Tee oder Kaffee,sondern es schmeckt sogar bescheiden!
Ich würde mal sagen da hast du einfach Glück mit deinen örtlichen Wasserwerken,b.z.w. dem verfügbaren Wasser.
Aber wie bei der Problematik des TS sind solche Ferndiagnosen,sowieso
schwer,aber nicht angemessene Temperaturangleichung und selbstverständlich auch die der Wässer, sind eben häufig gemachte Fehler.
So habe sich auch schon einige Vereine ihren teuren Besatz hingerichtet!

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ist es der :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waller

oder dieser:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katzenwelse

Aber egal welcher,der zweitere ist noch schlimmer für unsere Gewässer!
Keinesfalls damit irgend welche Gewässer besetzten und noch meinen man würde was gutes tun!

Taxidermist


----------



## Kxnst (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ist ein richtiger europäischer Wels, also kein Katzenwels =)
Bei Katzenwelsen weis ich das sie nicht gut fürs Gewässer sind und würde ihn auch nicht einsetzen wenn ich ihn nichtmehr haben will


----------



## Jemir (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

mein Hecht hat mittlerweile auch schon stolze 45cm


----------



## Namenloser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Die sollte man grillen die sind echt lecker.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

@konst
Wenn du mit deinem Welsfutter weiter Probleme hast, fütter Dosenfutter für Hunde oder Katzen.
Fressen die Welse lieber und wachsen auch besser.
So Ende Januar wird er dann die 30cm überschreiten!
Da bieten sich dann Schmackos an.#6
Hatte mal welche im 450L Becken.

viel Spaß


----------



## Kxnst (25. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

JA naja für den Wels hab ich noch n Aquarium mit ganz kleinen Rotaugen als Futterfischen und friere auch welche ein für den winter, aber mit dem katzenfutter ist ne gute idee =)


----------



## deinosuchus (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Ich hoffe, der frißt auch toten Fisch... denn mit Köfis könnte es schwer werden im Winter. Deswegen schwimmen bei mir derzeit keine heimischen Räuber mehr. Im letzten Winter war das mit dem Barsch schon schwierig und ging nur gut, weil der auch Futtersticks fraß...

Gruß...


----------



## jkc (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ehm, schon mal daran gedacht, dass der Wels, auch wenn Dieser die Rotaugen augenscheinlich nicht Fressen kann, trotzdem daran schuld ist?!

Wenn der Kohldampf hat, was im Aquarium so gut wie immer der Fall sein dürfte, außer unmittelbar nach dem Fressen, jagt dieser auch Fische, die eigentlich viel zu groß für ihn sind.

Der Stress/ die Atacken könnten den Rotaugen zu viel sein. 

Wie groß ist der Wels, wie viele Rotaugen besetzt Du und wie viele sind am nächsten morgen noch lebendig?   Haben die Rotaugen Bissspuren?!

Fische sind kein Spielzeug.#h

Grüße JK


----------



## bream94 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

hey leute,
ich muss mich mal kurz einklinken und ech was fragen bezüglich "temperaturschocks".
wie anfällig st der hecht für sowas?
wäre ziemlich wichtig wenn ich das wüsste.
mfg#h#h#h


----------



## BallerNacken (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Das spielt doch grundsätzlich mal keine Rolle. Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade ein Warmwasserbecken mit 19°C + hast, dann gewöhn die jeweiligen Fische an das Aquarienwasser, wie vorher schon beschrieben.

Dabei sollte es mMn keine Rolle spielen, wie empfindlich ein jeder Fisch ist. Wenn man die Fische schon ihrer natürlichen Umgebung entreißt, ist man es ihnen zumindest Schuldig eben an diese Bedingungen so nah ran zu kommen, wie irgend möglich. 

Und dazu gehört auch sich vorher Gedanken zu machen, was für Temepraturen der Hecht "benötigt" und sich nicht zu fragen, wie empfindlich er gegen Temperaturschwankungen ist, um ihn dann trotzdem in zu warmes Wasser zu setzen. 

Wenn du also einen Hecht in deinem Aquarium haben willst, guck wie kalt/warm das Wasser des Hausgewässers ist und pass dein Aquarium möglichst an. Den Rest dann über die oben beschriebene Art und Weise.

Alles andere ist mMn dem Fisch gegenüber nicht fair...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

sorry, aber das man neue Fische generell an die Aquariumtemperatur gewöhnen muss (wie ganz am Anfang von Taxidermist beschrieben) sollte eigentlich jeder wissen, der ein Aquarium betreibt...


----------



## bafoangler (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

jkc:
"Ehm, schon mal daran gedacht, dass der Wels, auch wenn Dieser die  Rotaugen augenscheinlich nicht Fressen kann, trotzdem daran schuld ist?!

Wenn der Kohldampf hat, was im Aquarium so gut wie immer der Fall sein  dürfte, außer unmittelbar nach dem Fressen, jagt dieser auch Fische, die  eigentlich viel zu groß für ihn sind."


--> Jein.
Habe im Moment auch 3 von den Kaulquappen im Becken, und 3 winzige im kleinen Becken.

Richtig ist, dass die viel zu schnell wachsen, um sie länger als ein paar Monate zu halten. Weil ich heimische Süßwasserfische viel interessanter finde als die zwergwüchsigen Warmwasserfische, diese aber zu groß werden, halte ich sie meistens nur kurzzeitig, und dann wandern sie entweder in meinen Teich oder werden selbst zu Futter.

Zum Verhalten der Welse:
Ich konnte beobachten, dass diese sich schnell den Gegebenheiten anpassen. 
Ein Kollege hat ebenfalls ein großes Becken, und gestartet sind wir beide mit 2 kleinen Kaulquappen von 9-10cm.
Während er mit Lebendfutter gearbeitet hat, habe ich ausschließlich Fischfetzen oder Geflügelklein verfüttert.
Fazit: seine Welse mussten schon nach 3 Monaten weichen (mittlerweile 25-30cm lang...), weil sie nachts alles angeknabbert haben, was sonst noch an Fisch im Aquarium war, selbst den 25cm Koi mit der 3fachen Körpermasse.

Meine Welse hingegen interessieren sich keinen Zentimeter für die anderen Fische, die liegen den ganzen Tag faul in ihren Röhren und dösen. Lediglich untereinander  fetzen die sich manchmal kurz, wenn einer in eine besetzte Röhre will. Nachts (2 Sekunden nachdem ich das Licht ausmache...) gehen sie auf Erkundungstour, aber lassen die Fische in Frieden. Mein kleiner Koi (grade mal 14cm lang, kommt im April in den Teich), sucht sogar in den Röhren nach übriggebliebenen Fleischstückchen und drängt die Welse dabei zurück (auch den großen, mittlerweile 33cm lang...).

Fazit: solange die Welse satt und zufrieden sind (alle 2 Tage füttern) und nicht an Lebendnahrung gewöhnt sind, lassen sie Fische, die sie nicht bewältigen können, links liegen.
Also besser mit kleinen Streifen Hähnchenbrustfilet oder ähnlichem füttern...


Die kleinen (um 10cm) sowieso, die verkriechen sich permanent und nehmen nur Nahrung an, die wesentlich kleiner ist als sie selbst. Dass die Zwerge gleichgroße Rotaugen jagen, konnte ich bisher noch nicht beobachten, Brutfische um 4cm allerdings schon.


Auch sind mir noch keine Rotaugen umgekippt beim Umsetzen, lediglich im Sommer mal verpilzt, weil ich sie angefasst hatte (trotz nasser Hände!!!)

Hatte früher ein Hälterbecken für die Köfis mit Zulauf vom Forellenbach, Wassertemperatur um 10-12 Grad auch im Sommer, und die gefangenen Köfis auch dem warmen See nie an den Temperaturunterschied gewöhnt, denn Probleme traten nie auf.
Umgekehrt (vom kalten ins Warme) würde ichs aber auch nicht versuchen.


----------



## barschkönig (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ich kenn das auch mit den Welsen, ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal zwei Welse mit der Hand gefangen. Die waren früh am Morgen unterm Boot da das Wasser sehr warm war und die gleiche Temperatur hatte wie das Aquarium hab ich sie ins Becken mit dem Warmwasser gesetzt. Natürlich waren schon Guppys und Platys im Aquarium. 

An die ist er gar nicht rangegangen nur halt an die kleinen Plötzen ( 4cm) aus dem See. Jetzt lebt er im Teich und ist 60 cm groß.


----------



## bafoangler (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Ach ja, was ich sehr interessant finde ist dieses "Knallen" mit dem Kiefer, wenn den Welsen was nicht passt.
Ob zur Verständigung oder als Drohgebährde, würde mich mal interessieren.
Jedenfalls müssen die das hören oder zumindest fühlen können, da die anderen darauf reagieren und sich entweder zurückziehen oder gegenhalten. Dann liegen die nebeneinander in den Röhren und knallen mit den Kiefern


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

So weit ich weiß, machen sie diese Geräusche mit der Schwimmblase,wobei es natürlich sein kann,dass sie dazu den Kiefer bewegen!
Dies hat wohl mt dem Druckausgleich zu tun,oder die Schwimmblase wird
auf diese Weise bewegt, um halt ein Geräusch zu erzeugen.
Hier in diesem Film von Olivier Portrat wird es erklärt und man kann auch
diese Geräusche hören,wo sich zwei Waller kloppen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw9WHcEP8I0

Taxidermist


----------



## feko (27. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Problem kann ich mir kaum erklären und ich sag dir auch warum:
> Ich habe auf meiner Toilette ein Aquarium stehen, lediglich ein 65 Liter- Becken, mit 4 Rotaugen(Köfivorrat), 3 Goldfischen, einem kleinen Scheibenputzerwels und 3 Mamorkrebsen sowie 4 Turmdeckelschnecken.
> Das Becken wird über einen überdimensionierten Außenfilter geklärt(weil ich ihn eben übrig hatte), der eigentlich auch für 250 Liter Wasser reichen würde.
> Das war es, ich habe wegen der Krebse nicht einmal Pflanzen drin, die Beleuchtung brennt 24h, damit ich nachts im Dunkeln ohne Licht zum stillen Örtchen finde.
> ...


 

Hallo,also wenn man Tiere (Lebewesen) als Haustiere hält,sollte man sich doch mit den Grundlagen der Aquaristik schon etwas befassen...
mfg


----------



## Kxnst (27. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

So, hab die Temperatur angepasst, doch über Nacht haben sie jetzt schon wieder Flossenfäule bekommen . Irgendwas muss ich ja noch falsch machen, oder liegt es am anderen Wasser, das ich erst die Temperatur und dann das Wasser im Beutel anpassen muss?Habt ihr noch Ideen was leichtere einheimische Fische im Aquarium sind? Denn mit den Rotaugen ist es echt nichmehr schön =(.

mfg


----------



## feko (27. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Nitrat denke ich
Wasserwechsel---
Aber ich denke sie werden dir eingehen.
Sind sie apathisch?Schwimmen nicht mehr richtig?
Wa iat*nur* ein rotauge--zähle ich zu den einfach haltenden Fischen des Kaltwassers.
mfg


----------



## Herbert48 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*



Konst schrieb:


> So, hab die Temperatur angepasst, doch über Nacht haben sie jetzt schon wieder Flossenfäule bekommen . Irgendwas muss ich ja noch falsch machen, oder liegt es am anderen Wasser, das ich erst die Temperatur und dann das Wasser im Beutel anpassen muss?Habt ihr noch Ideen was leichtere einheimische Fische im Aquarium sind? Denn mit den Rotaugen ist es echt nichmehr schön =(.
> 
> mfg


Flossenfäule haben die bestimmt nicht über Nacht bekommen, wenn es überhaupt eine ist, dass ist eher eine Verpilzung.
Wenn Du Rotaugen mit der Senke fängst sollten die mit nassen Händen aus den Netz geholt werden. Jede Verletzung der Schleimhaut, dazu gehören auch Schuppenverluste, sind zu vermeiden und potenzielle Infektionsherde.
Versuche es mal mit der Zugabe eines Wasseraufbereitungsmittel, das schützt die Schleimhaut der Fische und verhindert verpilzung.
Das Wasseraufbereitungsmittel bekommst Du in jedem Zoogeschäft.
Und nicht gleich 20 oder mehr Rotaugen ins Aquarium setzen, versuche es erst mal mit 2 oder 3.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*



feko schrieb:


> Hallo,also wenn man Tiere (Lebewesen) als Haustiere hält,sollte man sich doch mit den Grundlagen der Aquaristik schon etwas befassen...
> mfg


Du machst mir Spaß, würdest du mich, auch nur hier aus dem Board heraus, öfters lesen(meine Beiträge) und ein wenig kennen, dann wäre dir klar, dass ich kaum etwas tue, von dem ich keine Ahnung habe, außer es dient dazu, selbige zu erlangen.
Es mangelt mir nicht an Kenntnissen zum Thema Aquaristik, es ist einfach nur so, dass ich dieses Aquarium, nur aus Resten meiner aktiven Aquarianerzeit zusammengesetzt habe, um ein paar Köfis zu halten, mit möglichst geringem Aufwand und ohne ne Wissenschaft daraus zu machen. Entweder die Fische kommen damit klar und es läuft oder eben nicht.
Ich könnte genauso gut eine kleine Pumpe nutzen, die zum Becken passt, meinen Filter mit Tonröhrchen, Zeolith, Filtermatten statt nur mit Filterwatte laufen lassen, könnte regelmäßig mein Wasser wechseln, meine Werte für PH, GK, KH, NO2, NO3 ermitteln, aber das ist mir zu blöd.
Arbeiten, Angeln, 2 Kinder und ne Frau sind mir mehr als genug Geschäft, da will ich nicht noch nen Mordszinober machen mit so nem Aquarium, dass mich bloß beim Schei$$en unterhalten und meine Köfis hältern soll.#c
Und man staune: es funktioniert, die Rechnung ging auf.
Das Konzept des Minimalismus läuft schon locker 2 Jahre ohne Zwischenfälle.


----------



## feko (28. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Morgen
Du mußt dich hier ja nicht rechtfertigen,
muß jeder selber wissen was er macht.
Aber so einfache Sachen wie das aklimatisieren der Fische wäre wohl angebracht,trotz Frau und Kinder,arbeit und angeln...jeder hat seine Verpflichtungen.
Habe nem Arbeitskollegen mal richtig tolle Wildguppys gegeben...nach nem Jahr frag ich---wie gehts den Fischen?
Der Bestand hätte ja schon explodiert sein müssen...
Sind alle tot hieß es---ich fragte-wie oft machste den Wasserwechsel?Antwort-eigentlich garnet.
wieso denn das?
Da kamen die gleichen Antworten wie von dir...der private Stress usw.
Das spielt aber keine Rolle!
Man hat die VErantwortung dann auch dafür zu sorgen,das es den Tieren gut geht-
is halt meine Meinung.
Naja,nix für ungut-mache ja selber genug Fehler.
mfg


----------



## Jemir (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich habe noch 4 andere Becken voll Futterfisch, dass reicht ne Weile


----------



## deinosuchus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Okaayyy  

Heut hab ich eindeutig festgestellt: Weißfische mögen Javamoos... und zwar zum Fressen gern. Hatte letztes Wochenende einen kleinen Ballen aus einem anderen Becken zu den Rotaugen, -federn und Güstern geschmissen und mich gewundert, wieso ein paar Tage später alles verschwunden war. Heute dann aus einem anderen Becken wieder ein Überschuß geerntet und dann bei denen reingeworfen und beobachtet. Das Zeug ist für die wie Spaghetti für uns und wird dementsprechend aufgeschlürft 

Gruß...


----------



## Lenoc (28. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Hier mal meine heimischen Flossen träger und dehnen gehts blendend:vik:

Hier Kauli einer von 4ren:m





Hier die Schleien und Mr. Döbel mit kleinem Bruder:q


----------



## Destrudo (29. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> ...
> Versuche es mal mit der Zugabe eines Wasseraufbereitungsmittel, das schützt die Schleimhaut der Fische und verhindert verpilzung.
> Das Wasseraufbereitungsmittel bekommst Du in jedem Zoogeschäft....



Huhu Herbert,

wenn man sich in das Thema "Wasseraufbereitungsmittel" einliest, stößt man irgendwann auf das eine oder andere Ergebnis von Untersuchungen, die besagen, das die Wirksamkeit der auf dem Markt erhältlichen Mittel im krassen Widerspruch zu deren Produktbeschreibungen steht. In erster Linie scheinen Wasseraufbereitungsmittel den Herstellern als Geldquelle zu dienen.


Gruß- Destrudo


----------



## Bobster (29. November 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Rotaugen im Aquarium*

Schade nur das der Tröt und alles was gepostet wurde

hier hinein gehört:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3150706#post3150706


|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Großer Zauber. Schon sind sie zusammen.


----------



## bild (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wollte mich mal erkundingen ob das in meinem Aquarium auch klappen würde? Habe ein 80(Länge)*35(Tiefe)*40(Höhe) cm  
Aquarium was könnte ich dort für Fische einsetzen und wie sieht das mit der Kühlung aus? Steht bei uns im Oberen Stockwerk.

( Habe die Zierfische satt)

MfG

Niki


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



bild schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal erkundingen ob das in meinem Aquarium auch klappen würde? Habe ein 80(Länge)*35(Tiefe)*40(Höhe) cm
> Aquarium was könnte ich dort für Fische einsetzen und wie sieht das mit der Kühlung aus? Steht bei uns im Oberen Stockwerk.
> 
> ( Habe die Zierfische satt)
> ...


Hallo Niki,

Wenn "oberes Stockwerk" heißt, dass du unter nem schlecht isolierten und sogar vieleicht noch nach Süden zeigendem Dach wohnst, dann würde ich es bleiben lassen. Es kommt halt darauf an wie warm es in deiner Bude im Sommer wird.

Kühlen ist recht aufwendig.

Die ca. 30°C im Sommer stören meine 2 Barsche, 2 Rotaugen, 2 Rotfedern und 2 Haselen nicht. Mein Aquarium (140l) ist nur etwas größer als deines ca.110l und da geht schon was rein (die Fische haben zwischen 5 und 15cm.

Als es im Sommer dann sehr heiß wurde habe ich eine Pumpe angeschlossen und über einen Sprudelstein die Sauerstoffkonzentration oben gehalten (nach dem die Fische immer an der Oberfläche "nach Luft geschnappt haben").

Was wichtig ist ist eine gute Pumpe mit passendem Filtermedium, am besten eine Außenpumpe, etwas überdimensioniert. Ich putz die nur alle paar Monate, genau wie den Wasser(teil)wechsel.


Außer dass mal ein Hasele vom Barsch gefressen wurde und ein kleiner Barsch sich an einer Vespe "verschluckt hat" ist noch nichts Negatives passiert.

Pflanzen kannst halt vergessen, die werden von den Weißfischen weggehexelt, so scnell kannst gar nciht schauen. Vieleicht gibt es aber welche die nicht angerührt werden, da wär ich auch für Tips dankbar!


Also hier gibts bestimmt ein paar die dir genauere Tips geben können, ich bin einfach mit gesundem Menschenverstand an die Sache rangegangen und es gab keine robleme (seit ca. einem Jahr)


mfg Kretzer


----------



## bild (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ok also Sonneneinstrahlung ist nicht vorhanden würde auch nen Vntilator im Sommer aufstellen oder so. Einen Aussenfilter mit 700l pro Stunde habe ich auch. Hatte schon an 2 Kleine Brache und kleine Rotaugen gedacht nur müsste ich sonst was beachten? Steine  Holz oder anderen Untergrund?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Rheila84 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Huhu^^

Ich denke mal, dass kiesiger Bodengrund nicht schlecht sein wird,...Zudem einige Versteckmöglichkeiten wie Äste, Höhlen- Steinbauten,.. Völlig nackt, sollte man so ein Aquarium nicht halten. Auch große Steine, die vor den Einströmbereich des Filters gestellt werden sollten vorhanden sein, um den Fischen auch strömungsärmere Reviere zu bieten 

LG


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja und wie warm wird es in dem Raum im Sommer??

Ach apropos Sonneneinstrahlung: Ich betreibe mein AQ übrigens ohne Beleuchtung. Probleme mit verschiedenen Algen hab ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## deinosuchus (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Bei mir läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren im Wohnzimmer ein 576l Becken mit heimischen Fischen und einem Restbestand Afrikanern. Die Heizung ist schon lang aus. Die Temperaturen reichen von 21° bis 27° im heißen Sommer. Interessanterweise haben Melanochromis und Rotauge im Miteinander kein Problem. Das letzte Feenbarschpärchen hat nun sogar wieder Jungfische.
An heimischen Arten schwimmen hier Rotauge, Rotfeder, Güster, Bitterling und Gründling. Bis Ende des Sommers hab ich für mehr als 2 Jahre auch einen Flußbarsch gehabt, der von 7cm bei mir bis zu 23cm gewachsen ist. Und sogar Trockenfutter fraß... 

Niki, mit dem 80er geht nicht sonderlich viel. Interessante Arten wären da wenn der Bitterling oder Stichlinge. Ein Gründling würde auch noch gehen. Achtung bei der Naturentnahme: Einige der genannten Arten sind in einigen oder allen Bundesländern unter Naturschutz.
Alle anderen Fische werden schlicht zu groß. Rotaugen oder ähnliches könntest Du Dir als Brut im Frühsommer keschern und aufwachsen lassen. Wir haben das für mein Sohn gemacht in einem 60er. Die Fischchen waren anfangs nur 1cm groß und bringen es jetzt nach etwa 1 1/2 Jahren auf 6-7cm.

@Lenoc
Wo hast Du die kleinen Schleien her?

Noch was zu den Pflanzen:
Bei mir im Becken werden Cryptocorynen, Echinodorus und Javafarn, sowie Vallisnerien nicht gefressen. Wie oben geschrieben wird aber Javamoos innerhalb kurzer Zeit verspeist. Und Versuche mit Hygrophila und einer Zwergseerose sind auch gescheitert... HAPS! Sie scheinen also wenn nur auf zartes Grün zu stehen 

Gruß...


----------



## Lenoc (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Kleinen Schleien hab ich von nem großen Wehr wo immer maßig Kleinfisch vom obrigen Stausee kommen gesenkt:g.

War auch ziemlich überrascht:q


----------



## Lukasbrings (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

soo ich hab mir jetzt bis seite 40 alles durchgelesen da gings jertzt nurnoch um auftretende probleme.
ich habe ein 180l becken mit passender pumpe im keller.
ich hate bis vor nen jahr noch zierfische. jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was ich da so reinsetzen kann . also beim alten galt auf 10l passt 1cm fisch.
ich hätte gerne ein paar barsche oder ein oder 2 in der größe von 8-10 cm oder einfach rotaugen .
ich würde das jetzt mit abgekochtem sand kiseln und kunstpflanzen dekorieren. funktioniert das dann mit dem wasser werten ? oder brauche ich echte pflanzen?
und was ist mit dem " unrat" produzieren die sehr viel aa ? wasserwechsel?? jeden monat?
so das waren meine fragen... ich hoffe auf ne fachliche antwort ohne du kannst doch nicht ... oder erstmal musst du... ich weiß wie man ein aquarium  anlaufen lässt nur geht das auch ohne pflnzen?
:vik:


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> soo ich hab mir jetzt bis seite 40 alles durchgelesen da gings jertzt nurnoch um auftretende probleme.
> ich habe ein 180l becken mit passender pumpe im keller.
> ich hate bis vor nen jahr noch zierfische. jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was ich da so reinsetzen kann . also beim alten galt auf 10l passt 1cm fisch.
> ich hätte gerne ein paar barsche oder ein oder 2 in der größe von 8-10 cm oder einfach rotaugen .
> ...



Salute,

also in meinem AQ geht alles ohne Probleme, auch ohne Pflanzen. Habe nur 140l, keine Beleuchtung aber einen guten Außenfilter.
Haseln, Rotaugen und Rotfedern essen Flockenfutter, Peletts werden demnächst mal angeschafft. Barsche Fressen Würmer, Schnecken, usw... und wenn ich nix habe bekommen sie Krabben aus der Kühltruhe.

Wasser wird nur ca. alle 2-3 Monate gewechselt (so ca. die Hälfte) und ich hatte noch keine Tote außer durch einen der Barsche, der seinem Räuberinstikt nachging. Ein unvergesslicher Anblick.

Mit dem Füttern bin ich sehr sparsam, auch mal 2 Wochen ohne Futter halten die ohne Probleme aus.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Lukasbrings (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dankefür die antwort ich habe jetzt rausgefunden das ich ein aquarium mit 130l bekomme.
wie viel fisch kann da denn rein?
könnte ich 2 3-5 cm große barsche reinsetzen?
und gibt es irgendwelche EINHEIMISCHE fische die das AQ sauberhalten? so wie antennenwelse bei zierfischaquarien? ich dachte so an 4cm brassen. und wo bekommé ich die fische her? die barsche gehen mit der senke aber kleine moderließchen bitterlinge oder brassen? die bekomme ich eher schwieriger und dann noch in der richtigen größe...
:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,
Rotaugen und Silberorfen halten so einiges aus .
Ich habe jetzt gut 6 Wochen draußen eine Wanne mit 50 Liter stehen , kleine Pumpe dran , keine Beleuchtung.
Allerdings alles in Styropor verpackt.
Meinen Rotaugen und Silberorfen scheint das nicht auszumachen.
Ich muss je nach Temperatur alle paar Tage mal Eis entfernen und dann etwas Wasser nachfüllen.
Fressen wollen meine Fische so gut wie überhaupt nicht , denke mal es liegt an der kühlen Wassertemperatur.
Sobald es wieder wärmer wird kommen die Fische wieder in den Gartenteich , der ist allerdings zur Zeit mit 25 cm Eis bedeckt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> dankefür die antwort ich habe jetzt rausgefunden das ich ein aquarium mit 130l bekomme.
> wie viel fisch kann da denn rein?
> könnte ich 2 3-5 cm große barsche reinsetzen?
> und gibt es irgendwelche EINHEIMISCHE fische die das AQ sauberhalten? so wie antennenwelse bei zierfischaquarien? ich dachte so an 4cm brassen. und wo bekommé ich die fische her? die barsche gehen mit der senke aber kleine moderließchen bitterlinge oder brassen? die bekomme ich eher schwieriger und dann noch in der richtigen größe...
> :vik:



Was meisnt mir sauberhalten? Algen von der Schiebe und den Steinen wegfräsen? Ich denke da sind Brassen die falschen.

Aslo wenn du dein AQ sehr nährstoffarm hälst, dann geht das eigtl. ganz gut.


Neben der Senke kannst vllt. auch eine Köderfischreuse benutzen.

Einen kleinen Aal kannst übrigens auch gut halten. Brauchst aber einen guten Deckel über dem AQ, sonst geht er stiften.


mfg Kretzer



ps: Apropos Futter: Komischerweise verschmähen alle Weißfische bei mir Brot. Auch mit Fischsouce oder anderen Dips... Brot war nur als Notfutter gedacht, da es wohl nicht sonderlich gesund ist (Kohlenhydrate pur)


----------



## Lukasbrings (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

oh so ein aalbrecht wär ja was feines!!! und wenn in meinem AQ auf echte pflanzen verzichtet wird halten sich auch die algen in zaum !!! und mit einem sandboden könnte ich dann brassen reinsetzen !!! nur bei meinem weiher gibt es eigentlich nur einen verbutteten bestand an rotaugen und barschen also wird es mit aal und brasse schwierig.
ich werde dann mal mein AQ einrichten mit einer "steinpackung" für die barsche und einer großen sand fläche mit mangrovenwurzel etc. was ist mit den pflanzen?? fühlen die brassen und barsche sich auch mit plastik wohl?
und wie lass ich das AQ ohne pflanzen die das wasser entgiften einlaufen?
maaaaaan soviel zu wissen :vik:


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

wer sagt was von Plastik? In meinem Aquarium ist gar nix grün...

Für das Entgiften ist ja der Filter zuständig. Wegen dem Sauerstoff sollte es halt, wenigstens bei hohen Temperaturen, etwas plätschern.


Aalbrecht? Auch nicht schlecht. Aalfredo soll meiner heißen^^


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Für das Entgiften ist ja der Filter zuständig.


 
Stimmt leider nicht. Der herkömliche Filter dient der reinen mech. Filterung. Der Großteil an Schadstoffabbauenen Bakterien sitzt woanders. Desweiteren ist die Hauptaufgabe des Filters die Wasserumwälzung und damit die verbundene O² Zufuhr.



> und wenn in meinem AQ auf echte pflanzen verzichtet wird halten sich auch die algen in zaum !!!


Absoluter Unfug!!
Mal ganz einfach gesagt: Die Pflanzen helfen beim Schadstoffabbau. Bleibt diese Hilfe aus oder ist nur mangelhaft haben die Algen freie Fahrt.

Sicher es gibt auch Planzenlose AQ . Nur liegt da der Hintergrund ganz woanders.

Fazit: Das die einheimischen Fische bei dieser verhunzten Hälterung die hier propagiert wird überleben liegt einfach daran die sie im Vergleich zu den überzüchteten Zierfischen extrem robust sind.
Solln die Fische nur  zeitweise gehältert werden mag das zur Not noch gehen. Aber eine fachgerechte - vor allem artgerechte Pflege sieht um Meilen anders aus.


----------



## Lukasbrings (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

bei mir ist nur das problem , dass ich keine beleuchtung außer der zimmerbeleuchtung habe . natürlich ist ein wirklich artenrechtes AQ zu betreiben. wie kann ich denn die algen im zaum halten/die planzen fördern ?
ich habe jetzt einen 50x50x50 würfel bestellt da das alte AQ undicht ist ...


----------



## DerJonsen (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Aalbrecht? Auch nicht schlecht. Aalfredo soll meiner heißen^^



Meiner wird der türkische Aal Ali 

bin auch schon am überlegen wie ichs besetzen soll, knapp 200 l hat das Becken und ich wollte flusbarsch aal schleie drin haben, wahrscheinlich wars das schon evtl kescher ich mir im Frühjahr dann paar Jungfischli und schau ob ich die Barsche auch anderweitig satt bekomme


----------



## Bobster (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Fazit: Das die einheimischen Fische* bei dieser verhunzten* *Hälterung die hier propagiert wird* überleben liegt einfach daran die sie im Vergleich zu den überzüchteten Zierfischen extrem robust sind.
> Solln die Fische nur zeitweise gehältert werden mag das zur Not noch gehen. Aber eine fachgerechte - vor allem artgerechte Pflege sieht um Meilen anders aus.


 
Dem kann ich mir auch nur noch anschließen
und ich bin es wirklich Leid hier auch noch was zur Sache zu posten.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> bei mir ist nur das problem , dass ich keine beleuchtung außer der zimmerbeleuchtung habe . natürlich ist ein wirklich artenrechtes AQ zu betreiben. wie kann ich denn die algen im zaum halten/die planzen fördern ?
> ich habe jetzt einen 50x50x50 würfel bestellt da das alte AQ undicht ist ...


 
Was möchtest du denn?

Fische für einen überschaubaren Zeitraum zwischenhältern??

oder 

einheimische Fische in einem " richtigen AQ" pflegen??

ersteres ist mit einfachen Mitteln generell möglich. Der Würfel ist zwar einwenig klein aber es wurde prinzipel funktionieren.

zweiteres erfordert bekanntlich wesentlich mehr tech. Aufwand.
Zur Erinnerung: Einheimische Fische sind Kaltwasserfische. Für eine artgerechte Pflege sollte die Wassertemperatur dauerhaft unter 20° liegen. Sowas ist auf Dauer nur mit Technik möglich. Und die Kostet!! Nicht ohne Grund greift die  Masse an Aquarianer auf "Normale" Zierfische zurück.
Selbst wenn die Fische in einem zu warmen AQ überleben und sich sogar vermehren ist das noch lange kein Indiz für eine artgerechte Pflege.

*Übertrieben gesagt*: Ich kann dich einen 4qm² großen Raum einsperren ohne Klo , wenig Licht und unzureichender Nahrung. Du wirst Überleben - kein Problem. Und wenn ich noch deine Freundin mit dazu setze kannste dich auch fortpflanzen. Aber was für eine Art Leben das sein wird kannste sicher selber einschätzen.

Und nun überlegt was ihr den Fischen antut!


----------



## DerJonsen (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: Einheimische Fische sind Kaltwasserfische. Für eine artgerechte Pflege sollte die Wassertemperatur dauerhaft unter 20° liegen. Sowas ist auf Dauer nur mit Technik möglich. Und die Kostet!!
> 
> 
> *Übertrieben gesagt*: Ich kann dich einen 4qm² großen Raum einsperren ohne Klo , wenig Licht und unzureichender Nahrung. Du wirst Überleben - kein Problem. Und wenn ich noch deine Freundin mit dazu setze kannste dich auch fortpflanzen. Aber was für eine Art Leben das sein wird kannste sicher selber einschätzen.
> ...



Will dir ja nicht zu Nahe treten aber findest nicht dass du etwas übertreibst...ich bin auch gegen eine Hälterung von z.B. Forellen oder Saiblingen bzw. Elritzen, ohne eine ausreichende gut funktionierende Technik(würden höchstwahrscheinlich eh eingehen), aber für nen "Tümpelfisch" wie ne Rotfeder oder nen Kaul oder Flussbarsch sollte es kein Problem sein wenn das Wasser mal wärmer als 20 Grad wird, was in derem natürlichen Lebensraum auch vorkommt...von daher sehe ich das absolut nicht so problematisch, ist auch möglich täglich mit Eiswürfeln zu kühlen im Sommer, was du allerdings nie hinbekommen wirst, ist das kalte Wasser im Winter wenn das Aq nicht z.B in der Garage steht, aber dann brauchen wir uns über "artgerechte Zierfischhaltung" schon gar net unterhalten, es sei denn "artgerecht" beudetet nen Totenkopf, 2 kitschige Schatzkisten und 26 Grad im Becken.......


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bei manchen post streuben sich mir die Haare,ich hab schon viel erlebt in gut 20 Jahren AQ's und wie einige wissen laufen bei mir 25 Becken,aber was zum teil im Netz rausgehauen wird Niedergeschrieben sprengt echt alles.


Mechanische Motorbetriebene Filter machen das schon jo jo.....

Hier mal eine erklärung.

http://www.deters-ing.de/Filtertechnik/Filter.htm


Ansonsten,manchmal ist schweigen Gold und reden Silber und so halte ich es auch hier zu manchen postings. 

Kh ist auch immer höher wie GH,und 100µS gilt nicht als Weichwasser jo jo......und Ph Messgeräte gibt es nicht als Dauermessgerät......www macht alles möglich.


#h


----------



## Ralle307 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

Lasst das mal mit den einheimischen Fischen in ein Aquarium zu setzen. Das funzt nicht, habe es früher selbst mal versucht, ging aber mächtig in die Hose. Ihr bekommt in ein Aquarium nie die Wasserverhältnisse hin wie es die Fische brauchen um sich wohl zu fühlen. Angefangen bei für die Fische lebenswichtigen Bakterien die sich in einem Aquarium nicht halten oder garnicht erst entwickeln, was das größte Problem bei so einer Aktion ist. Die meisten Fische vertragen eh das Leitungswasser nicht und setzen so einen weißen Saum an den Flossen an der die Flossen auch zerfrisst. 
Da hilft es auch nicht das Wasser aus dem Gewässer zu nehmen wo die Fische her sind. Das Wasser wird schneller als ihr gucken könnt verderben und anfangen zu riechen,oder besser gesagt, anfangen zu stinken. Da hilft auch die beste Filteranlage nichts. 
Dann bekommt man in ein Aquarium nie die Nährstoffe rein wie sie in der Natur vorkommen. Die ganzen Chemiekeulen helfen da auch nichts. 
Dann geht's weiter mit dem Wachstum der Fische. Je größer diese werden desto mehr Platz brauchen diese auch. Dabei kann man aber nicht von der Faustregel für Zierfische ausgehen 2 Liter Wasser je cm Fisch sondern locker von dem zehnfachen, also 20 Liter je cm Fisch, ausgehen. 
Dann kann keine Beleuchtung (weder Neon, Quecksilberdampfleuchten oder Halogen) das natürliche Tageslicht ersetzen. 
Ich habe noch keine Einheimischen Fische gesehen die sich in einem Aquarium wohl gefühlt haben und wirklich gesund aussahen. Das ist alles nur unnötige Quälerei für die Fische. Lasst sie lieber in einem natürlichen Gewässer wachsen, und habt wenn sie groß sind lieber nen fetten Drill. 

MfG Ralle


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

gelöscht


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich lasse mir hier vonb niemandem ans Bein pinkeln. Von wegen "verhunzte Hälterung". 




> Ich habe noch keine Einheimischen Fische gesehen die sich in einem Aquarium wohl gefühlt haben und wirklich gesund aussahen.


Absoluter Quatsch, die sind glücklicher und weit aus intelektueller als so mancher Karpfenstricher oder Forellenhure#q#q#q


----------



## DerJonsen (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir hier vonb niemandem ans Bein pinkeln. Von wegen "verhunzte Hälterung".
> 
> 
> 
> Absoluter Quatsch, die sind glücklicher und weit aus intelektueller als so mancher Karpfenstricher oder Forellenhure#q#q#q



dann fühl dich doch einfach nich so als hätte dir jemand ans Bein gepinkelt, ist doch völlig egal, andere findens artgerecht Lauftiere in einen Stall zu stecken um ab und zu drauf zu reiten, andere halten sich Huskies in Deutschland und empfinden dass als artgerecht und du hälst halt einheimische Fischchen im Aquarium...die übrigens sehr artgerecht beim Fischzüchter im Bottich heranwachsen...aber Karpfenstricher und Forellenhure?? #q#6


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir hier vonb niemandem ans Bein pinkeln. Von wegen "verhunzte Hälterung".



Hi,
ich kenne dich ja nicht , aber glaub mir mal , wenn du dich über jeden Scheiß so aufregst wirste nicht alt , das geht auf die Gesundheit.
Einfach mal was lockerer bleiben und anderen ihre Meinung lassen.
Mir ist es sowas von egal was andere über mich denken und damit komme ich gut zurecht 
Ich hältere um die 25 Rotaugen und Silberorfen in einer Plastikwanne , mir egal was andere darüber denken , ich muss das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren können und das kann ich ohne Probleme.
Ich betreibe auch C&R bei jedem !!!! Fisch , angele aber trotzdem mit Köderfischen , mir doch egal was andere darüber denken.
Also , immer mal locker bleiben und nicht der Meinung sein sich für alles rechtfertigen zu müssen.
Laß andere denken was sie wollen , sind deine Fische 
Gruß Udo


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

70-80% aller Wohnzimmeraquarien sind nicht Artgerecht,und haben mit Habitaten nix gemeinsam.

Die Halter kennen fast nie ihren Leitwert Rhedoxwerte Ph Nitrat Nitrit........sie kaufen sich Stäbchen und Tröpfchentest die so zuverlässig sind wie nen Sack Reis,und meinen alles ist gut.

Dann kaufen sie sich zb.Black Mollys,und vier Wochen später Schmetterlingsbuntbarsche weil die so toll aussehen alles in einem Becken,die einen brauchen 1500µS,und die anderen 30-100µS.

Hauen alle 4 Wochen 80% Wasser raus und neues Leitungswasser direkt aus dem Hahn mit Chlor und co.wieder rein.


Aber wenn ich mich einem Hobby hingebe,dann so das ich weiß was ich da tue und versuche dem Habitat sehr sehr nahe zu kommen zumindestens was Wasserwerte betrifft,das wissen und setzen eben nur wenige Hardcore Aquarianer um,und nicht die Masse.

Das gleiche trifft auf einheimische Tiere zu,man versucht das Habitat so nah wie möglich zu erschaffen,und das tun nur sehr sehr sehr wenige Halter.

100% Artgerecht (gehen wir von Wildfängen) aus geht nicht, weil kein AQ ein Habitat ersetzen kann,aber man kann versuchen 90-99% zu erreichen,dann läuft es schon eher unter Artgerecht,wo wir wieder am anfang sind,das tun nur wenige Halter.






Wer sich diesen Puschen nun anzieht bleibt euch überlassen.

#h


----------



## DerJonsen (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



gründler schrieb:


> 100% Artgerecht (gehen wir von Wildfängen) aus geht nicht,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich machs :vik::vik:#h

wie sieht das deiner Meinung nach dann bei Züchtungen aus? Da ist doch dann alles artgerecht, weil das Tier es von Anfang an nicht anders gewöhnt ist ?!:q


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> ich machs :vik::vik:#h
> 
> wie sieht das deiner Meinung nach dann bei Züchtungen aus? Da ist doch dann alles artgerecht, weil das Tier es von Anfang an nicht anders gewöhnt ist ?!:q


 
Streiten sich die gemüter drüber,der eine sagt ja der andere Nein,100% Habitatsgetreu geht nicht,aber bei Züchtungen ist es in unsere Gesellschaft anscheinend nicht so schlimm angesehen wie man mit ihnen umgeht.Wobei es sogar gewünscht/besser ist gewisse arten zu züchten um die letzten paar ihrer art vor dem Mensch zu schützen.

Beispiel:
hier hat jemand ein anderen angezeigt weil er sein Hund an der Leine gassi geführt hat,er legte das als Tierqual aus weil der Hund sich nicht frei entfallten konnte.........


Wo fangen wir jetzt an anzusetzen,das wird ne never ending story.

Es ging mir darum aufzuzeigen das kein Becken 100% artgerecht sein kann,man sollte es nur so nah wie möglich dem Habitat anpassen.

Anders gesehen leben die Shops davon das irgendwer (die "dumme" Masse) tolle schöne fische kauft,und nach 2 Wochen sind alle tot,dann kauft er wieder welche....usw.Hängt auch nen Wirtschaftszweig hinter,so das manche Menschen froh sind das andere nicht so viel über Habitate wissen,sonst rollt kein Geld in AQ Shops ^^ 
#h


----------



## DerJonsen (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

und ich wollte nur damit sagen dass ich es absolut nicht schlimm, bzw. schlimmer finde anstatt Zierfischen sich einheimische Arten zu halten, aaaaber ich würde niemals selbstgefangene Fische nehmen, das tue ich dem Fischle nicht an, beim Züchter kosten se kaum Geld... uind Lebensraum wirklich so gestalten dass es "lebensecht" ist halte ich fast für ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit in Gefangenschaft 

aber was mich wirklich interessiert sind Dinge wie Wasserqualität bzw. Chlorgehalt etc... gibt es dann Aufbereitungsmöglichkeiten die solche Faktoren eindämmen können? klar die Bakterienkulturen wie in Freiheit wirste kaum hinbekommen aber brauchts die? also nicht nur zur "artgerechten" Unterbringung?!

wie macht das der Züchter? klar da werden se haupts. als Besatz oder zum Verzehr gezüchtet aber wenn ich dort die Fischle in den rieseigen BEcken sehe glaube ich kaum dass der See-Fluss-wasser nimmt


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Doch viele große Züchter bereiten ihr Wasser auf,zb. Osmose Anlagen Vollentsalzer Teilentsalzer........Regenwasser Grundwasser jeder hat sein patent.

Ich arbeit mit Regentorfwasser was nochmal durch ein Reiser Blockfilter gejagdt wird,danach das ganze minimal mit Spezi.Salz aufhärten so das ich auf 100µS komme,nur so kann ich dauerhafte Vermehrung anstreben,viele arten warten auf die Regenzeit,sprich regnet es im überfluss sinkt die KH gegen null,der Ph sinkt,das ist das zeichen für Fortpflanzen.

Das ist nicht nur in Amazonas so,sondern überall auf der Welt zu beobachten. 

Und wer wirklich nen bißchen wert legt auf seine Tiere,und dann noch zum teil teure arten hat,der tut meistens alles damit das Wasser fast Habitatstreu ist.


Wichtig ist eine niedrige Keimdichte,das gilt für alle Becken......auch eine filterrung wie zb.HMF sind vom Vorteil gegenüber Motorbetriebenen "billig" filtern,es kommt auch auf die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an die im filter herscht,gewisse Bakterien brauchen gewisse Strömungen Ansiedlungsflächen wie Siporax.......langes thema.

Da hilft der link weiter unten von Olaf D.Olaf erklärt hier sehr gut wie ein Becken so läuft was passiert wie wo was.


Ich habe mit etlichen sehr bekannten Züchtern kontakt,zwar mehr in der Wirbellosen-ecke,aber da läuft das ganze gleich ab wie bei fischis,bezw.ich kenne auch Fischzüchter die schon so einige arten durch probiert haben,und alle die ich kenne sind was Wasser betrifft kleine Labormeister.

Und das man heimischen arten "artgrecht" halten kann streite ich auch nicht ab.

Aber leider ist das selten der fall,weil viel zu wenig hinter das Becken geguckt wird sondern nur vorne rein,wenn verstehst was ich damit meine.




#h


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Es ging mir darum aufzuzeigen das kein Becken 100% artgerecht sein kann,man sollte es nur so nah wie möglich dem Habiat anpassen.


Eben darum gehts. Sich Mühe geben um den Bedingungen so gut wie möglich nahe zu kommen. Dazu zählt sich zumindest ansatzweise Grundlagenwissen anzueignen.
Allerdings ist es anscheinend "in" Lehrn u. Beratungsresestent zu sein. Dieverse Hilfe-Hilfe Thread in den AQ Foren sprechen da Bände!!

@Dirk ,
So wie ich den Olaf kenne würde der hier in diesem Thread ein verbales Massaker anrichten.Auf Tipps wie sie hier zum Teil verbreitet werden kann der ganz schön sauer regieren.
Olaf hat ein enorm großes Fachwissen - gepaart mit emenser Erfahrung. Er hat vielen vielen Anfängern geholfen und macht das heute noch. Nur , er erwatet auch das sich die Leute Mühe geben -Ratschläge und Wissen annehmen und entsprechend umsetzen.

Leider ist das hier nur bei wenigen Usern der Fall. Wenn es hier nicht um Fische , um Lebewesen gehen würde könnte man fast schon schadensfroh sein mit dem Wissen wie sowas regelmäßig endet.


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja gunnar da ist was wahres dran.

Aber so ist das nunmal gibt immer welche die meinen sie können alles und das klappt schon und überhaupt haben andere keine Ahnung,aber meistens kommt irgendwann die quittung wie auch immer die aussehen mag.

Aber soll jeder wie er mag,ich tue weiterhin alles um meinen Tieren beste vorraussetzungen zu bieten,nur so klappt es auch mit dauerhafter Haltung Vermehrung.

#h#h#h


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Eben darum gehts.



Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne ging es, nachdem der Trööt etwas eigestaubt war um die Frage: Ob und wie es funktioniert, einheimische Fische im AQ zu halten.

Jeder der wissen will ob und wie es funktioniert, kann gerne mal bei uns im sogenannten "Uni-Zoo" (biologische Lehrsammlung) in der Konstanzer Uni vorbeikommen, da gibt es ca.20 Becken mit einheimischen Fischen, so gut wie alle zurecht ohne Pflanzen.


Also ich würde es halt nicht immer gleich so pauschal jedem abraten, der sich dafür interessiert. Da es hier aber um lebende Geschöpfe geht, sollte man sich auf jeden Fall gut informieren und nach besten Wissen handeln. Aber wenn man es von vornherein lässt, findet man sich vieleicht später vor dem Computer wieder und hält sich dort ein virtuelles Aquarium (pfui)


@gründler: würd mich mal interessieren wie beispielsweise dein erstes AQ ausgesehen hat? Man kann doch von keinem erwarten, dass er gleich als Spezialist durchstartet.

Bei meinem ersten AQ schwammen bspw. nach nem Urlaub alle Fische mit dem Kiel nach oben und es stank im ganzen Haus. Wirklich tragisch. Ich persönlich wiege des vieleicht mit den 1000 Insekten auf, die wir mit dem Auto bei der Fahrt nach Italien geklatscht haben. Trotsdem hab ich das AQ wieder neu aufgebaut. Genau so wie wir im folgenden Jahr weider in den Urlaub gefahren sind. 


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Kretzer,

Ich kenn ich die Becken an der Uni nicht. Könnt mir aber vorstellen das diese ähnlich wie Ausstellungs Aq  beim Händler nicht ohne Grund pflanzenlos sind. ( Nur ne Vermutung...) Generell kannste aber von ausgehen das derartige AQ einer besonderen Pflege bedürfen. Ebenso wird zB auch die Besatzdichte eine große Rolle spielen. Ich vermute also das das alles andere als normale AQ sind. Dazu wird sicher noch kommen das die Leute die sich um derartige AQ kümmern sicher keine aquaristischen Anfänger sind..



> Also ich würde es halt nicht immer gleich so pauschal jedem abraten, der sich dafür interessiert.


Pauschal abraten??Ich weiß nun nicht wie oft ich allein in diesem Thread die Leute auf die Besonderheiten von Kaltwasseraquarien hingewiesen habe.



> würd mich mal interessieren wie beispielsweise dein erstes AQ ausgesehen hat? Man kann doch von keinem erwarten, dass er gleich als Spezialist durchstartet.


Bin zwar nicht angesprochen.........
Ich könnt dir von diversen Leichen im Keller berichten , von Fehlbesatz , von Algenplagen , von Überfütterung ....... ne ganze Latte an Mist hab ich gebaut.Viele Fische in den Himmel befördert.........

 Allerdings habe ich viel gelesen , Ratschläge eingeholt , Bücher gekauft  , bin zu Vorträgen gegangen  , viel viel Zeit und Geld investiert und soweiter. Später kommt dann noch die Erfahrung dazu........
 Das alles macht mich zwar nicht automatisch zum Spezialisten aber zumindest zu jemanden verantwortungsvoll mit dem ihm anvertrauten Lebewesen umgeht.


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Damals gab es noch keine High Tech Filter oder oder oder,Altwasserbecken hieß das damals,ist heut sehr umstritten.

Aber auch ich habe damals fehler gemacht klar,nur mit dem unterschied das es da noch kaum Bücher..... gab,geschweige Internet oder Handy......

Und für Weichwasser ist man auch mal 30km gefahren zu ner Tanke,See....... und hat Kofferraum mit Kanistern vollgemacht.

Wir haben übernommen von anderen leuten,getestet gemacht getan,und klar auch ich habe gehimmelt,aber heute ist es so das sich jeder wirklich jeder vor der anschaffung so schlau lesen kann,so voller Wissen saugen das man eigentlich nur noch kleine fehler machen kann.

Kein AQ ist ne Garantie für dauerhaftes Leben,genau wie kein Bach See...das ist.
Und da heute etliche Züchter Namenhafte Hersteller Profis........ aus der Szene Hp's haben tips verbreiten aufklären........und fast alles Wissen dazu öffentlich ist,sollte man schon das ein oder andere für bare Münze halten.

Oder meint hier jemand das leute die "Plan" haben Mist verbreiten und sich so ihren ruf in der AQ Szene versauen,ganz bestimmt nicht,die meinen es nur gut.

Ansonsten hat es gunnar gut beschrieben,mit dem unterschied heute kann ich vorher Wissen saugen und dann loslegen,damals muste man übernehmen selber testen...... 
#h


----------



## deinosuchus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Muß ich hier noch einmal "Habiat" lesen, dann hol ich die Keule!  #q |supergri

Jungs, das heißt "Habitat".

Ich betreibe die Aquaristik auch schon seit Jahrzehnten... und auch ich hatte hier mal für Südamerikaner Osmoseanlage etc. laufen. Gunnar und Gründler haben schon in einem Punkt recht: Vorab informieren! Allerdings bin ich persönlich nicht mehr der Typ, der ständig Wassertests macht und alle paar Tage große Teilwasserwechsel. Vor allem letzteres hat dazu geführt, das z.B. Javamoos hier endlich zu stattlichen Polstern ranwächst (ein lecker Fressen für Rotaugen und Co. übrigens).

Heimische Fische halte ich jetzt seit bald 3 Jahren. Verluste? Ein Kaulbarsch, der scheinbar verhungerte ... Ansonsten nur durch Barsche provozierte (gefressen oder raus gesprungen), die übrigens bei gutem Futter in etwas über einem Jahr von 7 cm auf 17 und dann nach 1 1/2 Jahren durchaus gut 22cm messen können. Soviel zum Wunsch diese Fische in Becken unter 200l halten zu wollen.

Also man muß nicht penibler Chemielaborant sein um sich Fische zu halten. Unsere heimischen Arten sind fast durchwegs leichte Pfleglinge, insbesondere die Weißfische. Und NEIN, man muß nicht im Winter auf Kühlschranktemperatur runter kühlen... es macht den Tieren nix aus. Das einzige was dann ausbleibt ist die Laichbereitschaft. Im Aquarium bei der Vermehrungsrate von Weißfischen sicher kein Drama.
Aber: Man sollte nicht einfach meinen, das man Fische die bis 50cm groß werden können in Massen in ein 150l Becken schmeißen kann und bei einem Massensterben mit einem Schulterzucken (mit neuen Fischen) weiter machen. Wer sich Tiere halten möchte, sollte für diese auch ausreichend Zeit (für die Pflege und zum Lernen) und Respekt diesen Tieren gegenüber aufbringen.

Ich meine, ich hab es schon früher geschrieben: Auch für Becken in den Standardgrößen wie die hier genannten 150-200l gibt es geeignete Fische aus unseren Gewässern, bzw. aus der Kaltwasserabteilung im Zooladen: Stichlinge, Bitterlinge, Moderlischen, Gründlinge... oder (wenn man schon vorher weiß wohin später mit den großen) eben ganz junge Rotaugen etc. ... Als "Räuber" kann man eigentlich nur den Kaulbarsch nennen. Der ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach kein einfacher Pfegling.
Als "Exoten" aus heimischen Gewässern fallen mir da auch noch die eingewanderten Grundeln ein, oder Sonnenbarsche.

Die Reglung x cm Fisch auf y cm Wasser ist Mist. Vergeßt diese! Zum einen, weil jede Art unterschiedliche Ansprüche hat und zum anderen, weil eine große Rotauge weit mehr Dreck als ein kleiner Schwarm Bitterlinge macht.

Übrigens: Plastikpflanzen find ich einfach schrecklich! Wieso nicht dann auch gleich Gummifische?

Gruß...


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Muß ich hier noch einmal "Habiat" lesen, dann hol ich die Keule! #q |supergri
> 
> Jungs, das heißt "Habitat".


 
Wo er recht hat,hat er recht

Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden,es sei es ist Pfand drauf#h

Es wußte aber jeder was gemeint ist.


lg#h


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin

Ich schmeiß mal paar erfahrungen in raum.

*Mulm*: Fast alle Becken werden sehr penibel sauber gehalten.
Dabei ist Mulm wichtig,er puffert PH,er lebt und ist voller wichtiger Bakterien und sorgt für ein gewisses Klima,natürlich sollte das Becken nicht voller Mulm sein,aber ca.30% Mulm liegen bei mir in fast allen Becken.Mulm ist kein Dreck im eigentlichen Sinne es ist ein Prozess des Beckens.Er darf nur nicht überhand nehmen,so das sich faulgase bilden könnten,aber ne Mulmschicht ist meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig.



*Teichschlamm*: Um gewisse Bakterien in euer Kaltwasserbecken zu bekommen,kann man Teichschlamm Bachschlamm ins Becken geben,da ist alles an Bakterien drin die es so brauch.Aber bitte ein Gewässer nehmen was am besten im Wald liegt oder da wo kaum Ackerbau Chemi Strassen...laufen/betrieben wird.



*Fischsterben Verpilzungen..etc. *:
Frische Weidenrinde ins Becken tun,Weidenrinde beinhaltet Acetylsalicylsäure,das gleiche wie in Aspirin.Kann so gegen gewisse Probleme eingesetzt werden.



*Filter*:
Das beste was ihr euren Kaltwasserfischen antun könnt ein HMF über die ganze Querseite (HMF oder HMF Bauen bei googel eingeben) das ist eins der besten filtersysteme,dieser filter wird nie richtig sauber gemacht nur grob gereinigt abgekloppt.....im Becken oder im Eimer mit Beckenwasser jeder wie er mag.
Bei mir laufen HMF's seit Jahren ohne einmal das Becken verlassen zu haben,und ich halte züchte Wirbellose die extrem anfällig sind.

Diese Filtertechnik ist auf bei Olaf Deters beschrieben,und wird da tiefer behandelt,auch im Netz findet ihr genug über HMF's und warum sie so erfolgreich sind.



Bis dann.
lg|wavey:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Seit 3 Tagen ist mein Becken auch endlich fertig. 115 l - 15 kg Kies. Bis jetzt sind nur 4 Rennschnecken im AQ. Ins Becken sollen später ein paar kleine Barsche und evtl. 2 Karauschen.
Habt ihr irgenwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



gründler schrieb:


> Frische Weidenrinde ins Becken tun,Weidenrinde beinhaltet Acetylsalicylsäure,das gleiche wie in Aspirin.Kann so gegen gewisse Probleme eingesetzt werden.



Das ist ja interessant. Also könnte ich, wenn ich mal mit 'nem Möderkater erwache und keine Pille zur Hand ist, mir quasi auch 'nen Ast abkauen?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin

Ne orginal Moorkienwurzel (bitte kein Nachbau Mangrove....zum teil üble Gifte drin),die Moorkienwurzel säuert das Wasser an,Huminstoffe kommen rein was vor Verpilzungen........ hilft,und das Wohlbefinden steigern.

Oder du hängst nen Strumpf mit Hochmoortorf ins Becken,bezw.behandelst dein Wechselwasser mit reinen torf.(Ganz normaler torf aus Baumarkt....aber ungedüngt,zb.Floratorf der geht,oder mal im Netz nach Torf im Aq suchen)

Karauschen mögen leicht saures Wasser,und auch Barsche kommen damit noch gut zurecht.

Filterauslauf würde ich an der Wasseröberfläche unterbringen.

Aber echte Moorkienwurzeln würd ich min.1 reintun,echte erkennst du daran das sie Nass geliefert werden,oder du rennst ins Moor (wenn eins in nähe hast) und gräbst dir eine aus,so mach ich das immer wenn nach paar Jahren die Wirkung der Wurzel nachläßt.

Das Wasser weißt dann eine goldene/braune farbe auf,ist sie erschöpft ist das nicht mehr so der fall.

Ach ja und gut einlaufen lassen,min 4-6 Wochen ohne fische im Becken,aber ab und zu schon bißchen futter reintun damit Bakterien Nahrung kriegen.


lg|wavey:


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Also könnte ich, wenn ich mal mit 'nem Möderkater erwache und keine Pille zur Hand ist, mir quasi auch 'nen Ast abkauen?|kopfkrat


 
Ja kannst du tun,wurde damals vor zeiten der Pharma Bosse auch getan.


|wavey:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Schonmal vielen dank!
Den Einlauf hatte ich unter Wasser getan, da im Moment keine Fische drin sind und somit nicht soviel CO2 anfällt. Also mit dem Hintergedanken, dass die Pflanzen besser (an-)wachsen.
Hast du ne Ahnung was solche Wurzeln kosten?
Gruss ROY


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wird nach größe aussehen bemessen von 5-100€,viele verschicken die auch trocken,was eigentlich nicht gut ist.

Man sollte sie nass bergen kaufen.....nur so sind noch alle wichtigen Stoffe drin gebunden.

http://www.fischfutterhandel.de/moorkien-dekoholz-c-183.html


Mit dem Co2 stimmt schon,je mehr Verwirbelungen desto mehr geht flöten,aber ohne zugabe per Pulle Druckminderer....oder Set's aus Shops bringt das net viel,ist net schlecht aber um die Pflanzen richtig in gang zu bekommen brauch es Ph unter 7,0 und ne Co2 Anlage,und dazu gutes Licht Quecksilberdampflampen mit 120Watt zb.dann geht bei dir die Post ab mit Wachsen.

In einem normalen komplett Set Becken mit T5 Röhre wird das schon schwerr,aber reicht auch aus um gewisse Plants gut wachsen zu lassen.



Ich bin zwar von fischen weg,habe aber Jahrelang so ziemlich alles an kaufbaren Arten gehalten,schwerrpunkt waren Barschartige aus Übersee.

Jetzt halte ich sowas hier.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Auch schick! Aber wohl viel schwerer zu halten.
Was ich noch vergessen hatte: Ich habe auf Anraten an jede Pflanze Tonkugeln von JBL getan(Wurzelnahrung für Wasserpflanzen)
Bis jetzt hatte ich schon gehört, dass man 1-2 Wochen mit den ersten Fischen warten soll, aber 4-6 Wochen find ich verdammt lang.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Noch eine Frage: Soll ich den Filter die ganze Zeit laufen lassen?
Bis jetzt habe ich den Filter laufen lassen und das Licht nachts ausgemacht.
Schonmal danke!


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Roy,

Jepp , Filter am Tag 25h laufen laufen lassen. Beleuchtung 10-12 h.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

dank dir


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Gerngeschehen....


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sagen wir mal so,man kann auch schon nach 2 tagen fische reinsetzen,aber in den ersten 3-4 Wochen kommt der Nitritpeak,dieser entsteht weil noch keine Bakterien da sind die Nitrit umwandeln.

Daher ist es sinnvoll 4 Wochen zu warten,weil sonst die fische sterben könnten wenn der Peak kommt.

Darum 3-4 Wochen,besser wäre bis zu 6 Wochen (halten aber wenige durch ganz ohne fischis....  ) ab und zu alle 4-5 tage bißchen futter rein,damit du diesen Prozess beschleunigst.

|wavey:


----------



## Patrick S. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Aquarianer...Interesse der IG Aquarianer beizutreten? Dann kann man das ganze geballte Wissen bündeln und ein schönes Nachschlagewerk von Aquarianern für Aquarianern.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier mal ein kleinwenig Lesestoff:



> Ein Aquarium funktioniert nicht nur mit Boden, Wasser, Pflanze, Fisch und Futter.
> Nein es gehören eine Menge von Mikroorganismen dazu, vor allem viele verschiedene *Bakterien*.
> Um dieses zu verstehen, muß man sich kurz mit dem *Stickstoffkreislauf* beschäftigen.
> Stickstoff (*N2*) kommt mit etwa 70 % in der Atmosphäre vor, dieser atmosphärische Stickstoff spielt in biologischen Systemen eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> ...


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Hallo Aquarianer...Interesse der IG Aquarianer beizutreten? Dann kann man das ganze geballte Wissen bündeln und ein schönes Nachschlagewerk von Aquarianern für Aquarianern.


 
Gut gemeint...
doch halte ich persönlich den hier gezeigten "Einsatz" von Gunnar und Gründler in diesem öffentlichen Tröt für wesentlich sinnvoller,
jungen, interessierten Einsteigern Ihr Wissen zu vermitteln.
Allgemein zugänglich, für jeden nachlesbar und nachfragbar.

Der Blödsinn der hier teilweise geschrieben wurde
war ja kaum noch auszuhalten :q


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Thx Bobster

Ich bin zwar nicht der Super Profi schlecht hin,aber ich kann behaupten seit 1978 mit Aq's zutun zu haben,und da bleibt dann doch einiges hängen.

Gunnar und ander "Hardcore Aquarianer" sowie ich,freuen uns noch mehr wenn nur ansatzweise ein bißchen drauf gehört wird was man anderen die nicht so viel darüber wissen erklärt,beibringt.

Das nicht von heute auf morgen der Meister vom Himmel fällt ist klar,aber wenn wenigstens die grundkenntnisse/bedürfnisse eingehalten werden,würden etliche Leichen weniger entstehen.

Das gleiche gilt für Köfi Haltungsbecken,jeder der sowas nutzt kennt die sorgen des sterbens........dabei müßte das nicht sein wenn nur gewisse regeln beachtet werden würden.

So stinkt es auch nicht eines tages im Keller......und man hätte zum Eisangeln noch frische Köfis,aber viele denken sich,ach lassen wir das thema besser ist das.

Leute wie Gunnar meine wenigkeit sowie andere Cracks..... helfen gern,aber wenn die leute meinen bla bla,ja dann bitte.Wer meint er kann es schon,ja dann = immer hin wecke mit se Zementsäcke.

lg|wavey:


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Thema Becken einfahren... da kann man immer wieder viel drüber schreiben 

In einem Punkt muß ich aber wiedersprechen: Der Nitritpeak muß nicht kommen. Er kommt in einem vollkommen cleanen Aquarium, wenn das erste mal organisches Material da rein kommt... Aber er kann nur ganz leicht oder garnicht ausfallen, wenn man das Becken mit Pflanzen aus einem laufenden Becken besetzt und / oder noch einen Filter an diesem laufenden Becken einfahren läßt.
Hat man dieses Vorraussetzungen, kann das Becken schon gleich zu anfang schwach besetzt werden. Und schwach heißt bei den kleineren Aquarien mach 2-3 kleine Fischchen.

Etwas was bei mir immer sofort mit ins neue Becken kommt: Schnecken. Vor allem die Turmdeckler landen immer drin, aber auch Posthörner z.B. ...

Übrigens nochwas zu Wassertemperatur: Wie schon geschrieben, macht den Rotaugen und Konsorten 20° Raumtemperatur nix aus. ABER: Es sind Kaltwasserfische, deren ganzer Kreislauf auf eben kalte Umgebung im Mittel ausgelegt ist. Das bedeutet, das sie auch noch funktionieren (verdauen), wenn z.B. ein Guppy sterben würde. Das heißt aber auch: Ist es warm, läuft deren Kreislaufsystem und deren Verdauung auf Touren. Konkret heißt das, das ein 15cm Weißfisch bei gleicher Wassertemperatur weit mehr verdrückt, als ein gleichgroßer Buntbarsch z.B. Dementsprechend kacken die natürlich auch.... 
Also beim Futterkauf einkalkulieren.

Gründler, das mit dem Mulm ist ein guter Hinweis gewesen. Ich saug beim Wasserwechsel alle 2-3 Wochen den Großteil ab, aber clean mach ich das Becken nie. 
Als Filter nutz ich Eheimaussenfilter und zwar immer welche, die laut Eheim für größere Becken gedacht sind. Diese Filter stopf ich mit mit Steinchen, dann Watte und drehe den Filterauslaß soweit zu, das es eher nur noch plätschert. Mit der Zeit setzt sich so ein Filter ordentlich zu und ist dann schön biologisch.

Gruß...


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Gebe ich dir recht,der kann sogar noch nach 1 Jahr auftauchen,aber ist man eher auf der sicheren seite wenn man das Becken langsam einfährt.

Animpfen geht auch,oder eingelaufene filter nehmen,nur wer hat die schon zur hand, wenn er heute nen Becken aufstellt und Neuling ist.

Bei Ph unter 7.0 kommt es sogar vor das gar kein Peak kommt oder nur ganz minimal,aber da ca.90% aller Becken eher mit Ph um 7,5-8,5 laufen Leitungswasser machts möglich,ist hier schon eher mit einem Peak zu rechnen.

Jedenfalls ist es für Anfänger nicht so ratsam,nach paar tagen gleich das Becken vollzumachen mit fischis......dazu noch täglich futter man meint es ja nur gut "gelle",und langsam wächst der Supergau bis er platzt.

Daher lieber einfahren und Nitritwerte messen.

Ich weiß das einfahren ein langes thema ist mit Pro und Contra,aber empfehle ich gerade Neuanfängern lieber die ca.4 Wochen das Becken einzufahren.Jemand der Plan hat wird sagen ja geht auch ohne einfahren,aber sollte man dann schon bißchen mehr drüber wissen als ein Neueinsteiger.

|wavey:


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

kann mich euch nur anschließen, gute Posts #6


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nabend,



> In einem Punkt muß ich aber wiedersprechen: Der Nitritpeak muß nicht kommen


Und doch kommt er. Immer. *Unterschiedlich sind nur Stärke und Auswirkung.* Nitrifizierung ohne Peak gibs nun mal nicht.


----------



## Lenoc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Das passiert wenn der Döbel hunger hat.

Das Opfer in diesem Fall ein Rotauge.
Bilder sind zwar in bissle Unscharf|rolleyes aber egal.


----------



## exos80 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Lenoc: Beeindruckend der Döbel, ein echter Killer 

Was hast Du für Fische in Deinem Becken?
(Auf dem zweiten Foto kann ich eine Schleie erkennen??)

Wie groß ist Dein Becken?


Schön das sich in diesem Fred wieder was rührt...


----------



## Lenoc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Aqua. Größe 500l mit Pumpe für 1000l  ist also ordentlich Strömung drin.

Fischbestand:
2 Döbel
3 Schleien
4 Kaulis
1 Kleiner Barsch
2 Rotaugen --> eigendlich als Döbelfutter gedacht |supergri


----------



## rob94 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ich hatte auch schonmal ein Aquarium für Kaltwasserfische mit relativ klein bleibenden Arten im 100l Becken.
Als Besatz hatte ich Bachschmerlen, Groppen und einen Schwarm Elritzen; Die Groppen haben sich sogar vermehrt
Ich hatte das Aquarium im Keller stehen, denn da ist es nie wärmer als 15°C. Für die genannten Arten braucht man auch keine, bzw. nur sehr spärliche Bepflanzung(z.B. Brunnenkresse). Wichtig ist allerdings eine sehr gute Filteranlage, Sauerstoffeinfuhr und ein kontrastreicher Untergrund. Zu bemerken wäre noch, dass alle drei Fischarten unter Schutz stehen und nicht einfach aus dem Bach entnommen werden dürften(habe ich als 12-Jähriger gemacht)


----------



## Lenoc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja son Bachbecken wer auch mal was|rolleyes

Ich wollt aber im Frühjahr das Becken mit Barschen besetzten die so 10 bis 15cm haben sollten.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Jagtzüge der Gestreiften:q


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!
Lenoc könnetst du mal ein Bild von deinem kompletten AQ machen? Würde ich gerne mal sehen.
Gruss


----------



## Pawi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch in meinem Aquarium Fische aus der Weser.
Dort sind jetzt vorhanden: 
1 Wels (42cm)
2 Karpfen (1 Schuppi, 1 Spiegel) (ca. 17cm)
1 Döbel 
1 Schleie 
1 Rotauge 
_____________________________________
Döbel, Schleie, Rotauge sind eig. Welsfutter.:vik:


----------



## exos80 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Pawi: Hältst Du "Fensterputzer"-Welse mit in dem Becken?
Wieviel Grad hat das Wasser?


----------



## Lenoc (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ist mir auch grade aufgefallen ^^ Fensterputzer im Kaltwasser|kopfkrat


----------



## exos80 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Rob94: Dein Bachbecken hört sich auch klasse an! Mitunter meine drei Lieblingsfische!

Ich habe auch Bachschmerlen und Elritzen. Musst die Elritzen allerdings in ein anderes Becken setzten, da die Schmerlen zuwenig Futter bekommen haben!
Gab es bei Dir damit keine Probleme?

Wie haben sich Groppen und Schmerlen vertragen?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Abend!
Mein Becken läuft jetzt gute 2 Wochen. Langsam fangen an ein paar Algen zu wachsen. Ist es besser die Beleuchtung die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen? (Gegen die Algen)
Ich habe gehört das Hornkraut recht gut sein soll, um Algenwuchs zu dezimieren. Ist das richtig?
Vielen dank
Gruss ROY


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



exos80 schrieb:


> @Pawi: Hältst Du "Fensterputzer"-Welse mit in dem Becken?
> Wieviel Grad hat das Wasser?



Sieht so aus  - fragt sich nur wie lange - bei einem 42 cm Wels!?
Ob das sehr artgerecht ist müsste man mal nachlesen, Fakt ist aber:
Ich habe das so sogar schon sehr häufig ich _Fach_geschäften, sprich im Aquarienladen gesehen, das diese Antennenwelse mit in Kaltwasserbecken gehalten werden!?!

Wie gesagt - derzeit von mir noch ohne Wertung....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Abend!
> Mein Becken läuft jetzt gute 2 Wochen. Langsam fangen an ein paar Algen zu wachsen. Ist es besser die Beleuchtung die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen? (Gegen die Algen)
> Ich habe gehört das Hornkraut recht gut sein soll, um Algenwuchs zu dezimieren. Ist das richtig?
> Vielen dank
> Gruss ROY


 
Moin

Je mehr Pflanzen im Becken sind desto weniger Algen.

Licht kannst du mittags 2-3 Std.per Zeitschaltuhr ausmachen,je mehr/länger Licht an ist,desto mehr Algen. wachsen,darum sollte es genug Planzen geben damit die Algen keine Nahrung finden.

lg#h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke! Bist der Beste.
Ich hatte mir auch schon sowas gedacht, stand aber etwas auf´m Schlauch.
Gruss ROY


----------



## volmespezi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin.
Erstmal möchte ich sagen das ein Ancistrus (Fensterputzer)ein Amerikanischer Fisch ist der nicht in solche Becken gehört.

Dann kann ich nur sagen das die meisten Zoo(fach)geschäfte eh keinen Plan haben was sie da überhaupt verkaufen.Wenn es geht würde die einen weißen Hai in einem 500 Liter Becken packen.Ich habe da Geschichten mitbekommen wo ich mich fast übergeben habe.Wie Barsche die bis zu 40cm werden in einem 110 Liter Becken zu halten usw.
Am besten ist immer vor dem Becken einrichten sich schlau zu machen welcher Fisch passt wo zu und kann wie gehalten werden.
Da gibt es hier im  Internet unmengen an Seiten.
Ich selbst halt nix davon Einheimische Fische in einem Aquarium zu halten.

Zu den Algen kann ich nur sagen Sera Phosvec ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## deinosuchus (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Roy, Algen ist nur ein Oberbegriff für Pflanzen und Bakterien (Blaualgen!), die alle sehr verschiedene Ursachen haben. Kieselalgen treten z.B. meist beim Einlaufen des Beckens auf, verschwinden aber meist wieder und sind an sich auch harmlos. Grünalgen zeigen oft ein Zuwenig an Pflanzen an und Blaualgen können eine Plage sein.
Generell: Ein gesundes Aquarium ohne Algen gibt es nicht. Ein paar Pinselalgen oder Grünalgen werden sich immer einfinden. Letztere in Fadenalagenform werden übrigens sehr gern von Weißfischen gefressen. (Hab einen total veralgten Heizstab aus einem Guppybecken in das Kaltwasserbecken gehängt (stromlos) ... innerhalb weniger Stunden war der bis auf Kalkablagerungen blank)

Also klären, was es für Algen sind und cool bleiben 

Sera Phosvec: Ich kann aus eigner Erfahrung nur sagen: Finger weg von jeder Chemie. Wenn man Pech hat, richtet man damit mehr Schaden an, als es hilft. Phosvec z.B. bindet wohl als Granulat im begrenzten Maße Phosphat. Soweit so gut. Aber das Zeug muß dann wieder aus dem Becken raus! Und wenn die Phosphatquelle nicht abgestellt wird, wird es teuer.
Viel billiger als Chemie ist ein Wasserwechsel. Und hier mein ich nicht bei einem 200l Becken mal eben einen Eimer Wasser auszutauschen, sondern gleich 50% oder bei Bedarf auch mehr. Das hilft gegen sehr vieles, ganz ohne Chemie und deutlich billiger.

Volmespezi... mit den Zooläden hast Du recht. Wenn ich z.B. sehe, wie immer wieder die als Jungfische sicher sehr knuffigen Pfauenaugenbuntbarsche angeboten werden... die ausgewachsen durchaus Größen von 30cm und mehr erreichen. Oder die meist sehr preiswerten Wabenschilderwelse, die selbst im 160er Becken auf 40cm und mehr abwachsen.
Aber wieso man nicht heimische Fische halten sollte...

Gruß...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Sorgen mache ich mir deswegen nicht. Es ist halt ein ganz dünner grüner Schleier auf Steinen und Pflanzen. Die 4 Schnecken fressen aber auch fleißig das Zeug weg. Ich habe jetzt die Zeitschaltuhr so eingestellt, wie Gründler es meinte. Dann kommt morgen noch Hornkraut.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Sorgen mache ich mir deswegen nicht. Es ist halt ein ganz dünner grüner Schleier auf Steinen und Pflanzen. Die 4 Schnecken fressen aber auch fleißig das Zeug weg. Ich habe jetzt die Zeitschaltuhr so eingestellt, wie Gründler es meinte. Dann kommt morgen noch Hornkraut.
> Gruss ROY


 
Hört sich doch gut an |wavey:  Das Zeug ist bestimmt kein Nachteil. Also es wäre doch schlimm wenn es so aussehen würde wie in nem Hallenbad....

Also großzügige Wasserwechsel (ich mach die lieber selten dafür aber dann auch 70% des Wassers raus) und es passt.

mfg Kretzer


ps: weiß jemand wie sich "einheimische" Wasserschnecken in nem raumtemperierten AQ machen?


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ps: weiß jemand wie sich "einheimische" Wasserschnecken in nem raumtemperierten AQ machen?


 

Moin

Bis ca.20-21 grad dann wird es bei vielen arten eng,in der Natur verbudeln sie sich dann im Schlamm wenn es zu warm wird,geht im AQ nicht,ausser man hat nen Lehm.......-boden im Becken.
Daher drauf achten das nicht zu warm wird.

lg#h


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bis ca.20-21 grad dann wird es bei vielen arten eng,in der Natur verbudeln sie sich dann im Schlamm wenn es zu warm wird,geht im AQ nicht,ausser man hat nen Lehm.......-boden im Becken.
> Daher drauf achten das nicht zu warm wird.
> ...



Naja, dann wird das trots Altbau bei uns nix, im Sommer hat's  um die 25°C+ im Wasser. An den Extrem heißen Tagen lass ich dann ne Luftpumpe mit Sprudelstein Tag & Nacht laufen, sonst kleben die Fische nur noch unter der Wasseroberfläche...


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Abend!
Langsam aber sicher geht mir mein Innenfilter richtig auf die Nerven, da er seit Tagen viel zu laut ist. Verstopft ist er nicht.
Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Filter gesammelt, oder kann was dazu sagen?

http://www.yatego.com/zoo-angelcent...b1_9,eheim-2211-classic-aquarium-aussenfilter
Mein Becken hat gute 100l.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Hechtpaule (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Roy,

Eheim ist eigentlich sehr, sehr zuverlässig. Ist evtl. die Keramikachse gebrochen ? - das passiert leider hin und wieder bei den dingern, der Propeller läuft dann unrund und es rappelt. Auch die Gummilager in denen die Keramikachse sitzt leiern schon 'mal aus - da sonst keine beweglichen Teile in dem Ding enthalten sind dürfte der Fehler dort zu finden sein.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Herbert48 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Eheim ist eigentlich sehr, sehr zuverlässig. Ist evtl. die Keramikachse gebrochen ? - das passiert leider hin und wieder bei den dingern, der Propeller läuft dann unrund und es rappelt. Auch die Gummilager in denen die Keramikachse sitzt leiern schon 'mal aus - da sonst keine beweglichen Teile in dem Ding enthalten sind dürfte der Fehler dort zu finden sein.
> 
> ...


Wird eher ne Luftblase in der Förderpumpe sein. Filter mal kräftig schütteln, dass hilft meistens.
Das Problem tritt nach einer Filterreinigung bei mir regelmäßig auf.


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...kann mich da nur Hechtpaules Ansichten anschließen.

Die Eheims gehen eigentlich nicht kaputt!


Du solltest jedoch wirklich einmal nachsehen,
was dort so einen Krach macht.
Wie schon gesagt könnte dir Keramik-Achse gebrochen sein...
oder ein Propeller/Flügerad ?

Man *darf *auch ruhig einmal die ganze Sache reinigen.
Es sammelt sich doch einiger Schmutz an.
Das Flügelrad kann mit einer alten Zahnbürste gereinigt werden. Selbst auf die Achse gebe ich nach der Reinigung etwas Silikonfett (1xim Jahr). Damit kann man auch wunderbar die Gummidichtung des Filters einreiben.

Auch wenn die Achse gebrochen ist...kann man für wenige Cent als Ersatzteil nachbestellen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Wird eher ne Luftblase in der Förderpumpe sein. Filter mal kräftig schütteln, dass hilft meistens.
> Das Problem tritt nach einer Filterreinigung bei mir regelmäßig auf.



Vielen dank! 
Es ist ein gutes Stück leiser geworden, nervt aber noch immer.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Lenoc (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem grade gesäuberten Becken :m

Passbild gelaungen:q






Das Becken 450l mit Filter für 1000l :vik:





Das Schleien Familien Haus





The Kaulbarsch Brothers :q


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Lenoc,

lassen die Schleien die Wasserpest (nehm mal an das es sich darum handelt) in Frieden?


Wegen Fotos: ist manchmal etwas schwierig, das im AQ scharf zu brkommrn, (siehe 1. Bild). Etweder bist zu nah dran, oder der Foto hat auf die Scheibe scharf gestellt.

-> größerer Abstand und etwas zoomen; Brennweite manuell einstellen; bessere Beleuchtung, dann hast i.d.R. bessere Schärfentiefe.


Aber AQ sehr schön :m


----------



## Lenoc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo ich hab die Fotos ja auch nicht mit ner Digicam gemacht sondern mit ner Digitalkamera weil meine Digi grade zur Reparatur ist sonst wären die Bilder schärfer geworden 

Und die Schleien lassen die Wasserpest in ruhe. Nur die beiden Döbel die auf Bildern ein paar Seiten weiter vorn zu sehen sind knappern ab und an mal an nem Blatt. :q


----------



## bafoangler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lenoc schrieb:


> Jo ich hab die Fotos ja auch nicht mit ner Digicam gemacht sondern mit ner Digitalkamera weil meine Digi grade zur Reparatur ist sonst wären die Bilder schärfer geworden



Mal ne doofe Frage: Wo isn da der Unterschied?
Digitalkamera oder Digital Camera?




Lenoc schrieb:


> Und die Schleien lassen die Wasserpest in ruhe. Nur die beiden Döbel die auf Bildern ein paar Seiten weiter vorn zu sehen sind knappern ab und an mal an nem Blatt. :q



Meine beiden Döbel fressen einen Bund Wasserpest in 2,3 Tagen.
Das einzige, was die in Frieden lassen sind die alten Blätter der Anubias. Selbst von denen fressen die die jungen Blätter an...
Sind aber auch schon ne Ecke größer und müssen dringend raus sobald es warm wird.


----------



## bafoangler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hier mal 2 Bildchen...

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/8479/cimg3194.jpg


http://img641.*ih.us/img641/2047/cimg3043q.jpg


----------



## Lenoc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo ist vielleicht in bissle dumm formuliert |supergri ich meine das ich die Fotos nicht mit nem Fotoapparat sondern mit ner Videokamera gemacht habe#h


----------



## bafoangler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ahsoooooo|supergri

Na dann is klar.
Finds aber eh schwer mit ner günstigen Digitalkamera einigermaßen scharfe Bilder zu bekommen, da Blitz ja keine Option ist...


----------



## Lenoc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey seh ich das Richtig hast nen kleinen Waller im AQ. Und wie siehts bei dir mit der Temperatur aus?#h


----------



## bafoangler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lenoc schrieb:


> Hey seh ich das Richtig hast nen kleinen Waller im AQ. Und wie siehts bei dir mit der Temperatur aus?#h




Jop korrekt 

Hat im Moment 18 Grad...

Greez


----------



## Lenoc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kannste mal in Bild vom gesamten Becken machen.


----------



## bafoangler (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Büschn grottig aber man sieht was (und mich |rolleyes)

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/6392/cimg3320.jpg


----------



## exos80 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wunderschöne Bider/ Becken..
Respekt!


----------



## Lenoc (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke, holl mir bald noch 2 Zwergwelse, 5 Gründlinge und 4 Rotaugen ist genau kalkuliert


----------



## Lenoc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab garde endeckt das mein Döbel eine Vorleibe für Weintrauben hat ich meine es ist ja nichts neues das Döbel auch Früchte fressen sah aber schon cool aus wie er die gefressen hat


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Führt sich der Walli arg auf und braucht er viel Futter?


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Kretzer83
Ich habe gelesen, dass du 70% Wasserwechsel machst, das halte ich für zu viel . Weniger ist mehr, weil das biologische Gleichgewicht gestört wird, wenn zu viel Frischwasser reinkommt. Man kann nie genau sagen, wie viel Wasserwechsel gemacht werden muss, kommt auf das Becken drauf an, aber mehr als 30-40% sind fast nie nötig, ab 50% ist es schon grenzwertig.
Ich selbst mache bei 100 Liter Warmwasser nie mehr als 20%, aber du musst selber ausprobieren, wie viel nötig ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin moin,


> Weniger ist mehr, *weil das biologische Gleichgewicht gestört wird*, wenn zu viel Frischwasser reinkommt.


 
Wenn das stimmen würde , würde ne Menge an Aquarianern ne noch größe Menge an Problemen haben.
Mann kann sich über die Menge bzw. Notwendigkeit des TWW streiten. Aber die Aussage von wegen Störung des Gleichgewichtes ist so nicht richtig.


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hi Kretzer83
> Ich habe gelesen, dass du 70% Wasserwechsel machst, das halte ich für zu viel . Weniger ist mehr, weil das biologische Gleichgewicht gestört wird, wenn zu viel Frischwasser reinkommt. Man kann nie genau sagen, wie viel Wasserwechsel gemacht werden muss, kommt auf das Becken drauf an, aber mehr als 30-40% sind fast nie nötig, ab 50% ist es schon grenzwertig.
> Ich selbst mache bei 100 Liter Warmwasser nie mehr als 20%, aber du musst selber ausprobieren, wie viel nötig ist.



Hallo Laichzeit,

i.d.R. wechsel ich immer 50% des Wassers (und das auch nur ca. alle 1- eher 2 Monate). Da aber die Fische trots genug Sauerstoofzufuhr aber sehr inaktiv, dicht unter der Wassreoberfläche standen und auch nicht gefressen haben sondern nur "Luft geschnappt" vermutete ich einen zu hohen Nitrit-Wert, oder was auch immer (siehe dieser Tröt vor ca. einem knappen Monat), jedenfalls gab es ein Problem. Deswegen wurde 70% des Wassers gewechsel. Und siehe da, zwei Stunden später war wieder alles in Ordnung.

Ich habe, bevor es zu dem Gau kam testen wollen, ob die Barsche nicht auch auf gefrohrene Meeresfrüchte verspeisen (Nur auf Krabben sind sie extrem scharf, sonst muss sich alles bewegen). Jedenfalls haben sie nichts davon gefressen, ich hatte viel zu viel reingetan und das Zeug hing dann alles im Filter und am Boden und ist dort sozusagen verrottet. Dabei gabs dann wohl die Stoffe, wo auch der Aktivkohlefilter nichts mehr gebracht hat.
Den AFK hab ich übrigens nun eh ausgebaut, da er wohl eh schon soviel Zeug adsorbiert hat, dass er nichts mehr nützt.


mfg Kretzer

ps: sorry hab das grad nur kurz runtergerattert, weil ich grad auf dem Sprung bin.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin moin,



> Da aber die Fische trots genug Sauerstoofzufuhr aber sehr inaktiv, dicht unter der Wassreoberfläche standen und auch nicht gefressen haben sondern nur "Luft geschnappt" vermutete ich einen zu hohen Nitrit-Wert,


Absolut richtig kombiniert und gehandelt!!Das beste was du tun konntest!!
Wasserwechsel sind zwar generell kein Allheilmittel , führen aber wenn regelmäßig durchgeführt genauso regelmäßig zum Erfolg. Großer Nebeneffekt vom WW ist vor allen die Zufuhr von Spurenelementen.
Fazit: Schäden durch zuviel oder zu oft WW gibts eigentlich keine. Wohl aber wenns granicht oder zuwenig durchgeführt wird.Außnahme hierbei bilden die sogenannten Altwasserbecken. Das ist aber ne ganz andere Geschichte...


----------



## Gemini (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3213324&postcount=50

|rolleyes :q


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ja du hast  richtig gehandelt, ich bin vom Normalfall ausgegangen. Mit Nitrit ist nicht zu spaßen und da steht das biologische Gleichgewicht nicht an erster Stelle. Mir ist mal eine riesige Apfelschnecke eingegangen und ich musste auch ungefähr 70% Wasserwechsel machen und trotzdem sind alle Fische unter 2 cm gestorben. Wenn man da nichts tut kommt es zu schweren Schäden an Kiemen, inneren Organen und dem Gehirn. Das Zeug ist richtig giftig, aber schau dir mal die Zutatenliste von einer Wurst an, da findest du alte Bekannte aus dem Aquarium. 

Weiterhin viel  Spaß an deinen tollen Fischen!


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Gunnar
Hallo
Ja, du hast schon recht, es ist nicht unglaublich schädlich, es kommt halt darauf an, wie viel Chlor im Wasser ist und wie unterschiedlich die Wasserwerte zwischen Frischwasser und dem Wasser im Aquarium ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Laichzeit,

Nun ja , mann sollte schon wissen ob belastetes Wasser auß der Wand kommt. Wobei Chlor nicht das Problem ist , das bekommt man leicht und schnell in den Griff.( womit ich* keine* ch. Hilfsmittel meine)
Ist man gezwungen das Wechselwasser entsprechend aufzubereiten ( UOA , Entsalzer o.ä.) bedeutet das zwar einen wesentlich höheren Aufwand , hat aber nichts mit deinem Argument des Gleichgewichtes zu tun.


----------



## Lenoc (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab grade gemerkt das meine Schleien auf Rindfleisch stehen das eigentlich für den Döbel gedacht war:q


----------



## bafoangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Fischart im Becken, die kein Fleisch gefressen hat. Meine Welse füttere ich mit Geflügelklein, allerdings muss ich das auf einen Stab spießen und ihnen direkt vors Maul  halten, sonst bekommen sie nichts, da Döbel, Koi, Spiegler, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Schleien immer schneller sind...
Werde dieses Jahr denke ich mal gezielt mit Hühnchen auf Karpfen fischen, denn zumindest im Becken sind die darauf noch wilder als auf Pellets.


----------



## Lenoc (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wie groß ist dein Becken?


----------



## Bobster (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr denke ich mal gezielt mit Hühnchen auf Karpfen fischen.......


 

|bigeyes

...lebend :q


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich kann in meinem Aquarium leider keine einheimischen Fische halten, die würden sonst von meinen 6 Serrasalmus Nattereri (ca. 18-22cm) gefressen


----------



## bafoangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Bobster

Nee, eher so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhSqtbu_24M&feature=related

@ Lenoc

450l
Aber keine Bange, ich hab nicht alle gleichzeitig im Becken, im Moment sinds nur Karpfen und Welse und im kleinen Becken (200l) 2 Döbel.

Greez


----------



## bafoangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Ich kann in meinem Aquarium leider keine einheimischen Fische halten, die würden sonst von meinen 6 Serrasalmus Nattereri (ca. 18-22cm) gefressen




Pack mal nen 120er Hecht mit rein oder nen 140er Wels ;-)


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Och nööööö, meine ARMEN kleinen Piri´s


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Abend!
Wer von euch hat (einheimische) Schnecken/Muscheln im AQ?
Ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen 6 Dreikantmuscheln und 4 Schlammspitzenschnecken. V.a. die Schnecken finde ich sehr interessant.
Noch eine Frage zu der Fischxxx: Saugt ihr davon den grobsten Teil ab oder lasst ihr das komplett im Becken?
Gruss ROY


----------



## deinosuchus (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Komplett drin lassen geht auf die Dauer nicht... ein Teil muß man schon absaugen. Ich mach das immer beim Wasserwechsel gleich mit. Und leg da keinen Wert drauf, wirklich das letzte Krümelchen abzusaugen. Das Gröbste sollte raus, aber ein Teil ruhig bleiben.

Im großen Becken mit den großen Fischen können sich Schnecken nicht halten. Ist denen wohl zu viel Stress... aber in all meinen anderen Becken tummeln sich Schnecken, Einheimische sowie Exoten...

Gruß...


----------



## Lenoc (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Heuter leider ein Kauli von in die ewigen Jagdgründe gegangen:c
ursache ist leider unbekannt


----------



## bafoangler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jungs, eine Frage:

Womit füttert ihr eure Kaulbarsche?

Greez


----------



## Lenoc (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich mit Würmern oder Roten Mückenlarven oder mit ganz junger Fischbrut |bla:


----------



## bafoangler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Merci


----------



## Rocky71 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hab problem mit algen an der scheibe, wie bekomm ich die weg auf dauer!?


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin moin.

Wenns Grünalgen sind dann nen "schattigeren Standort" fürs AQ wählen.
Ansonsten : Nährstoffeneintrag senken , regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen........... Viele schnell wachsende Pflanzen schaden auch nicht....


----------



## Thomas090883 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also .... bei stndigen Alegnproblemen...ganz wichtig..regelmäßig Wasserwechsel!!!
Dann kommts auf die Besatzdichte an...viele Fische = viel Nährstoffeintrag = mehr Wasserwechsel.
Evtl. mal komplett Wasserwechsel... ansonsten 1 x wöchentlich 1/3.
Schwimmpflanzen wie z.B. Froschbiss dunkeln das Becken ein wenig ab und minimieren das Algenwachstum....leider wachsen auch die Bodenpflanzen langsamer.
Sehr gut funkionieren auch die UV-C Klärer, die werden zwischen Filter und Auslass angeschlossen..und wirken dem Algenwachstum gut entgegen, da diese Kleinstbakterien und Algensporen dezimieren.
Wichtig finde ich..keine Chemie einsetzen..damit zerstörst du das ganze Gleichgewicht im Becken und deine Bepflanzung geht im schlimmsten Fall mit drauf.
Filterzusätze, wie Torfganualt sind auch sehr gut...oder auch Moorkienholzwurzeln..durch den Eintrag von Gerbstoffen färbt sich das Wasser leicht bräunlich....das entspricht eher dem "Schwarzwasser" im Amazonas schadet aber den einheimischen Fischen auch nicht!
Viel Erfolg

Thomas


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Mahlzeit,


> Sehr gut funkionieren auch die UV-C Klärer, die werden zwischen Filter und Auslass angeschlossen..und wirken dem Algenwachstum gut entgegen, da diese Kleinstbakterien und Algensporen dezimieren.


 
Definiere mal bitte Kleinsbakterien.... LooooooooL
Wenn der UV-Brenner Bakterien töten würde , na dann gut Nacht. Bekanntlich sind Bakterien die Grundlage für die Nitrifizierung. Ohne diese würde bzw. kann kein AQ ( Schadstoffabbau) funktionieren. Da wäre ein UV-Brenner die Todesmaschiene für jedes AQ.

Sporen sind mech. Schwebeteilchen. Die lassen sich vom UV-Brenner nicht weiter beindrucken. Bei Sporen würde , wenn überhaubt nur ein Feinst = Kohlefilter helfen.

UV-Brenner haben nur eine Aufgabe: "Töten" von Keimen. Selbst das klappt nur wenn die Brenner ordentlich Leistung haben. Die Leistung die die Hersteller entsprechend der AQ-Größe empfehlen kann man vergessen. Für eine nachweisbare Wirkung sollte es dann die 3fache Leistung sein. Und das geht ins Geld = Anschaffung u. laufende Kosten.

In Sachen Algenbekämpfung ist der UV-Brenner ein Placebo. Zumindest schaden wird nicht. Und der Nutzen?? Nunja - Glaube versetzt Berge usw.


----------



## Thomas090883 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die nützlichen Bakterien im Aquarium befinden sich zum größten Teil im Filter sowie im Aquariumboden...Mulm etc....!!
Die Bakterien und Keime die der UV-C Klärer "vernichtet befinden sich ausschließlich im Wasser ...etc. Ich habe so einen Klärer im Gebrauch im 260 er Becken und selbst die schwarzen Pinselalgen auf Rückwand und Blättern meiner Anubias sind nach wenigen Tagen zusehendst verschwunden..aber danke für dein Kommentar.... *loool*


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Och komm.........

Aber gerne mach ich noch nen Kommentar.. LooL

Über Sinn und Unsinn vom UV- Brenner läßt sich streiten.....
 Aber die Wirkungsweise vom dem Gerät ist festgeschrieben. Nur bei den Auswirkungen da gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Die Bakterien - da geb ich dir soweit recht das die Masse davon im/auf dem BG sich ansiedeln. Ein gewisser Teil auch im Filter. Nur nicht bei weitem soviel wie viele vermuten. IM Wasser direkt bfinden sich die wenigsten. Klar da ist ja keine Siedlungsfläche.....

Das dein UV-Brenner in deinem AQ funktioniert glaub ich dir gern. Nur das er die Ursache für das verschwinden der Algen ist wird nicht stimmen.
Du hast in deinem anderen beitrag eine Reihe von Maßnahmen angesprochen die 100%ig richtig sind und die entsprechenden Auswirkungen haben.

Nur den UV-Brenner in Verbindung mit dem Algenrückgang zu bringen ist nicht korrekt.
Der Laie kommst sonst so mal schnell auf die Idee nen Brenner zu install. und wundert sich das die Algen nun doch nicht verschwinden. Insbesondere dann wenn er die Ursachen für die Algenplage nicht kennt bzw. nicht beseitigt.

Achja , es gibt im AQ verschiedene Arten von Bakkis. Da sind aber *keine* unnützen bzw schädlichen dabei. Nur die Menge der Verschiedenen hat eine Auswirkung auf die Nitrifizierung.


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Hab problem mit algen an der scheibe, wie bekomm ich die weg auf dauer!?



Gunnar und Thomas haben schon Gutes geschrieben. Allerdings wissen wir garnicht: Was betreibst Du überhaupt für Pflegearbeiten? Wie ist der Besatz? Technik? Usw ...

Was man aber sagen sollte: In einem lebenden Aquarium wird es auch immer einen gewissen Anteil an Algen geben. Grünalgen und Pinselalgen find ich nicht dramatisch, ebenso Kieselalgen... Blaualgen (die eigentlich keine Algen sind) sind nicht so dolle.
Also das einfachstes gegen die Algen an der Scheibe: Scheibe putzen 

Gruß...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Also das einfachstes gegen die Algen an der Scheibe: Scheibe putzen


 
Das beseitigt das Wirkung - *nicht aber die Ursache*


----------



## gründler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Was ihr alle gegen Algen habt,ich bin froh wenn die Scheiben dicht sind ausser die Frontsch.weil so der Garnelennachwuchs besser hoch kommmt.

Von daher ich putz nur die Frontscheibe,bin aber auch ausschließlich Wirbellos verseucht,von fischis im Aq bin ich weg,da haben 14 Jahre gereicht  ^^

Ansonsten hat es Gunnar gut getroffen.

lg


----------



## Terraxx (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin,
habe mir mal überlegt auch n Aquarium mit Fischen (vor allem Barschen und Rotaugen) einzurichten..
Ich will jetzt nicht die 200 Seiten durchlesen, viell. kann mir ja jmd. mal n Link geben, was ich alles brauche, wie groß das Aquarium mind. sein sollte etc.
welche Pflanzen, welche Steine kann ich mir schon denken..

Ist ne Pumpe notwendig? Wie siehts aus mit Reinigung etc.

Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Peter5Pan (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

Ich will ja nich ein auf Klug*******r machen, aber falls das dein erstes Aquarium werden soll, empfehl ich dir erst mal ein bisschen literatur zu besorgen, am besten noch echte Bücher (auch wenn darin nicht immer alles hundertprozentig stimmt), da steht aber meistens deutlich mehr wahres drin als im internet.

Man kann zwar auch mal Probleme googeln, aber oft bekommt man da auch ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen zu lesen.

Kann ja sein das jetz hier jemand mit einer ganzen Liste ankommt was du beachten musst, etc... aber da werden oft aber auch sachen vergessen, die Aquariumbesitzer als selbstverständlich ansehen.

Jetzt auch nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wenn man zu "faul" ist sich die Zeit zu nehmen und was durchzulesen, dann sollte man sich das mit dem Aquarium auch noch mal überlegen. Da muss man halt auch n bisschen Zeit investieren.

Falls du aber bei dem Entschluss bleibst, informier dich bitte richtig, eventuell auch bei nem Fachgeschäft, wobei es da auch einige gibt die nur verkaufen wollen und nich wirklich gut beraten. Achte vor allem bitte darauf ein Becken zu kaufen das deinen Wunschfischen auch von der Größe gerecht wird, wird leider viel zu oft vernachlässigt.

Ich schreib das hier nich weil ich irgendjemanden angreifen will, sondern nur um zu helfen, hatte selber mein erstes Aquarium mit 14 Jahren, weils mir geschenkt wurde und da ich auch keine ahnung hatte, kann man sich ja vorstellen wie lange die Fische darin überlebt haben. 

MfG


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Peter... richtig, ich würde es noch klarer sagen: Wer sich ein Tier irgendeiner Art zulegen möchte, muß sich auch die Zeit nehmen zu informieren. Auch wenn das mal etwas anstrengend ist!

Gunnar: Schon klar! Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen, man muß nicht jede Alge bekämpfen. Und wenn man die Scheibe NIE putzt, ist jede irgendwann zu.

Gruß...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

weis ich doch..#g


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moinsen zusammen!
Das Thema heute: Blaualgen...
Ich habe gestern die ersten Spuren an Pflanzen entdeckt und heute einen kleinen Fleck auf dem Kies. Nun habe ich mich mal ein bisschen schlau gelesen und habe ca 70% WW gemacht, den zusätzlichen Luftschlauch an die Pumpe angeschlossen und das Becken komplett abgedunkelt. Vorher habe ich die befallen Pflanzen aus dem Becken genommen und gereinigt, was auch ziemlich gut funktioniert hat.
Im Becken sind viele schnellwachsende Pflanzen und insgesamt ist es sehr stark bepflanzt. Besatz sind im Moment 3 Alande, 1 Karausche und 5 kleine Rotaugen(ca. 2 cm). Dazu noch Schnecken und 10 Dreikantmuscheln.
Wie sieht es jetzt mit Licht aus? Kann ich abends das AQ aufdecken, oder komplett verdunkelt lassen? Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.
Gruss ROY


----------



## deinosuchus (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Das Thema Blaualgen hatte (hoffe ich derzeit) ich auch bis vor nicht all zu langer Zeit in meinem 576er Becken. Und zwar nicht nur kleine Flecken... Anfangs hab ich es noch mit einwöchigen Komplettabdunkeln versucht. Man muß da aber wirklich ganz penibel sein, denn vergißt man ein Eckchen wo Licht einfällt, findet man beim Auspacken genau dort Überlebende. Und dann geht das wieder los...
Aber selbst komplett verpacken hat nicht dauerhaft geholfen. EIn paar Tage lang sah ich keine Blaualgen mehr, doch dann ging es wieder los.

Ich bin dann anders vorgegangen: Über zwei Etappen hab ich die tägliche Beleuchtungszeit für einen längeren Zeitraum (mehrere Wochen, ein paar Monate) auf 3-4 Stunden am Abend begrent. Die Pflanzen haben das gößtenteils mitgemacht, wuchsen stellenweise sogar noch weiter. Aber den Cianos gefiel es nicht. Sie gingen immer weiter zurück, bis sie vor einigen Wochen ganz verschwanden ... zumindest optisch. Die Beleuchtungsdauer hab ich dann wieder auf 6-7 Stunden erhöht. Mal sehen...

Derzeit sind nur noch Kieselalgen da und ein paar Pinselalgen. Aber die stören mich nicht und erstere werden als brauner Belag auch gern abgeweidet.

Gruß...


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe auch 2 Aquarien aber mit zierfisc h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also hab ich bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht? Kann ich abends das AQ aufdecken?
Gruss ROY


----------



## Angler@Rouven (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will mir demnächst ein Aquarium zulegen für unsere heimischen Fische, allerdings habe ich da nur an friedfische ( weisfische ) gedacht.

Nun tu meiner Frage wie viel Liter muss es min. Haben ?

Danke schonmal 

Grüß Rouven


----------



## Peter5Pan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

Die Frage kann man nur beantworten wenn du sagst welche und wie viele Fische du einsetzen möchtest.

MfG


----------



## deinosuchus (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Roy, nicht aufmachen, sonst ist das abdunkeln tagsüber umsonst. Min. eine Woche einpacken und kein Licht reinlassen. Den Fischen und den Pflanzen macht das da noch nix.

Rouven, unsere kleinsten heimischen Arten sind Elritze, Moderlischen und Bitterlinge. Aber selbst die erreichen mittlere Größen, wenn man sie mit tropischen Fischen vergleicht. Heißt: Ein Bitterling kann durchaus 8cm erreichen, Moderlischen noch mehr. Darüber hinaus sind das fast alles gesellige oder gar Schwarmfische. Unter 1m Beckenlänge sollte man da nicht anfangen für eine dauerhafte Haltung.

Gruß...


----------



## Angler@Rouven (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@peter5pan und deinosuchus

Ich habe da so an vielleicht 3 Schleien 2 Karpfen rotfedern so 2-5 als köderfisch und dann vll noch so 3-5 zufällige Fische die ich fange.

Und ich will sie wenn es geht alle 2-3wochen auswechseln wenn ich denn welche fange


----------



## Roy Digerhund (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Danke!
Ich habe eine Seite gefunden, auf der steht, dass man nach einer Woche an 2 aufeinander folgenden Tagen ca. 90% WW machen sollte. Ist das nicht ein bisschen heftig?
Hier:
http://www.aquamax.de/HG06UG04.htm
Gruss ROY


----------



## Timoo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Stell dir vor, deine neu besetzten Fische haben gerade den Umzugstress hinter sich gebracht, gewöhnten sich an die besonderen chemischen und biologischen Bedingungen im neuen zu Hause, jetzt kommt einer daher und haut alles wieder durcheinander! Wasserwechsel vom 90% Prozent können durchaus überlebt werden, aber sie bedeuten immer Lebensgefahr für Fische und andere Aquarienbewohner. Nicht weil das neue Wasser giftig ist, sondern weil den Lebewesen unnötige Belastungen zugemutet werden. Wenig Volumen (z.B. 5%), dafür eventuell jeden Tag, ist wesentlich verträglicher für die Organismen.

Viele Grüße Timo


----------



## Peter5Pan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Angler@Rouven

Hier mal so zur groben Einschätzung, steht so in den Sera heftchen drin. 

2- 5 cm Länge des ausgewachsenen Fisches 1,5 L je cm Länge
5- 9 cm Länge                            2,0 L
9-13 cm Länge                            3,0 L
ab 14 cm                                 4,0 L

Allerdings ist das echt nich mehr als ein grober wert, da gibts schwarmfische, fische die eigene reviere brauchen etc... ich kann leider nur von süßwasseraquarien reden, da gibts hier aber auch ein paar Kollegen die dir da sicherlich mehr infos für ein Kaltwasserbecken geben können...

MfG


----------



## Angler@Rouven (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo liebe AQ Freunde 

Ich möchte mir bald meinen Traum vom Kaltwasseraquarium mit heimischen fischen aus unseren Teichen erfüllen, allerdings nur weisfische also keine Zander Hechte Welse usw da sie zu groß werden und das Tierquälerei ist!
Ich habe eher so an Schleien karpfen Barsche rotaugen rotfedern und halt die anderen Bewohner dieser Art .

Nun zu meiner Frage: 

-Wie viel L muss das AQ sein für ca 10 Fische (5-10cm).
-Welche Einrichtungen brauch es?
-Wie viel grad muss s haben und welch elektrischen geräte brauch es?
-Wie teuer wird der Stromverbrauch ca?

Da ich in totaler Anfänger bin im AQ halten würde ch mich sehr über eure Erfahrungen und Antworten freuen 

Gruß Rouvem


----------



## deinosuchus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Timo, Roy will ein WW in einem Becken mit Blaualgenbefall machen. 5%, auch jeden Tag nützen da garnix! 
90% ist viel (vor allem wenn man ein richtig großes Becken hat), aber kein Problem wenn eine vernünftige Filterung vorhanden ist man nicht jeden Mulm aufsammelt. 
Für die Fische ist ein Wasserwechsel meist sehr belebend. Oft hab ich es nach größeren Wechselaktionen gehabt, das die Fische in Laichstimmung kamen. Klar, wenn man 90% wechselt und das Wasser vorher 20, danach nur noch 10° hat... das mögen auch viele Fische nicht. Wobei unsere heimischen Arten da weniger Probleme mit haben.

Rouven, Karpfen und Schleie bleiben nicht bei 5-10cm. Darüber hinaus gründeln sie. Besser sind Rotaugen, Rotfedern (sehr hübsch!), Bitterlinge (achtung nur kaufen, sind geschützt) usw. ... Toll können auch gekaufte Stichlinge sein, weil sie ein recht interessantes Brutverhalten haben.
Bei Bitterlingen bist Du mit einem Meter-Becken gut bedient. Da kann dann auch noch ein Gründling mit rein (weiß jetzt nicht, ob der es gesellig haben muß)...
Rotaugen, Rotfedern brauchen früher oder später mehr Platz. Willst Du klein anfangen, nimm ein 80cm Becken, fang Dir ein paar Jungfische mit der Senke oder einen Kescher. Aber dann mußt Du halt irgendwann vergrößern.

Das Zurücksetzen von Fischen, die man gefangen und eine Weile im Aqua gepflegt hat, ist meines Wissens nicht erlaubt. Also nicht erwischen lassen...

Was die Technik betrifft: Filter und Beleuchtung. Letztere hängt einfach von der Beckengröße ab... ich würde da dann zu Standardbeleuchtungen greifen. Der Filter ... da gibt es viele Philosophien.  Ich selber betreibe die klassichen Eheim-Aussenfilter. Allerdings immer größer als von Eheim fürs Becken empfohlen. Diese werden dann im Abfluß gedrosselt, damit sie langsam durchströmen und möglichst schön biologisch arbeiten.
Keine Heizung! Die hat in einem Kaltwasserbecken nix zu suchen. Eigentlich müßtest Du sogar in der kalten Jahrshälfte kühlen. Zwar macht das Fehlen dieser Kühlung den heimischen Fischen nach meiner Erfahrung nix aus, aber ohne sie kommen z.B. Weißfische nicht in Paarungslaune.

Was die Kosten betrifft: Es gibt Webseiten, die Dir das ausrechnen können. Such mal danach.

Gruß...


----------



## Bobster (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> Da ich in totaler Anfänger bin im AQ halten würde ch mich sehr über eure Erfahrungen und Antworten freuen
> 
> Gruß Rouvem


 
Mir "kringeln" sich schon wieder die Zehennägel #d

Für ein so wichtiges und umfangreiches Thema
sollte Deine "Eigenleistung" durchaus in der "Vorbildung durch lesen" substanziell sein.

Eine substanzielle Lernumgebung findet man durchaus
im einfachen "googeln" unter "Kaltwasseraquarium" |uhoh:


----------



## Angler@Rouven (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Eine substanzielle Lernumgebung findet man durchaus
> im einfachen "googeln" unter "Kaltwasseraquarium" |uhoh:



Über so eine hilfreiche und informative Antwort freue ich mich immer ganz besonders >.<


----------



## Peter5Pan (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi

Da hat der Bobster aber nich unrecht, auch wenn mans etwas höflicher hätte ausdrücken können.

Beim Aquarium muss man sich im klaren sein , dass das viel zeit und auch Geld in Anspruch nimmt. Zumal Fische ja wie bekannt Lebewesen sind, die kann man nich einfach in die Ecke stellen wenn man keine Lust mehr hat.

MfG


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ deinosuchus: Vielen dank! Also meinst du das es nötig ist an 2 aufeinander folgen Tagen 90% WW zu machen?
Gruss ROY


----------



## deinosuchus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Rouven, ohne vorher Wissen aneignen geht es nicht. Ein Aquarium ist eine recht komplexe Materie. Aber gerade sich damit auseinander setzen kann Spaß machen. Und man weiß auch eher was zu tun ist, wenn was schief läuft.

Roy, ob es wirklich 90% sein müssen... keine Ahnung. Mein Weg war das nicht. Ich denke es würde auch an ein paar Tagen mehr mit 50% gehen. Dürfte den gleichen Effekt haben, vermute ich.
Der Sinn der WWs ist ja, die Keimdichte im Wasser zu vermindern.

Gruß...


----------



## Angler@Rouven (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Alles klar danke =] ich denke ich werde mir ein 250L Becken kaufen für bitterlinge Gründlinge Stichlinge rotfedern und die ganzen anderen kleinen Arten


----------



## Jochili (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

schau mal unter Hamburger Mattenfilter. Da kannnst Du Dir viele Wasserwechsel sparen und für die Fische ist es auch besser. Auch Filterreinigen entfällt.

Das ist bei einem großen Becken ein Riesenvorteil (mein Becken ist 1,5 Meter lang, 375 Liter). :q


----------



## deinosuchus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Stimmt, der Mattenfilter ist eine Alternative zum Aussenfilter, mit dem großen Vorteil, das da nix durch einen defekten Schlauch oder ähnliches auslaufen kann.

Aber KEIN Filter erspart Wasserwechsel.

Gruß...


----------



## Jochili (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi,

deshalb schrieb  ich auch, man kann viele Wasserechsel sparen, nicht alle. Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man den Hamburger Mattenfilter günstig in der gewünschten Größe selber bauen kann. Außerdem kann man, so vorhanden, einen Eheim-Filter o. ä. integrieren, indem man hinter dem Mattenfilter absaugt und auf der anderen Beckenseite einleitet (Übrigens gibt`s die Filtermatten auch in der Farbe schwarz). 

Allerdings hat man dann wieder Schläuche außerhalb des Beckens. Das sollte aber nicht das große Problem sein.

Ich werde mir sowas auch einrichten und ein Flußufer nachbilden so mit Steinwand und angedeuteter Treppe aus Klinkern. Sowas habe ich schon mal gesehen, war wirklich toll.

Ganz wichtig sind aber wie bereits erkannt, dass man nur kleine Fischarten nimmt und davon auch nicht zu viele. Das wurde aber bereits richtig erkannt.

Viel Spaß beim "Wasserpantschen".:q


----------



## deinosuchus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Wie wird das eigentlich beim HHMF mit dem Mulm gehandhabt? Regelmäßig abgesaugt? Ein Aussenfilter setzt sich ja mit der Zeit komplett zu mit Mulm und muß dann mal gereinigt werden. Beim HHMF bleibt der Mulm ja im Becken... und müßte sich theoretisch "türmen".

Gruß...


----------



## Timoo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Der Mulm bleibt auch bei anderen Filtertypen im Becken und sinkt in den Bodengrund ein. Egal ob Innen- oder Außenfilter, sie dienen in ersten Linie dazu, dass Wasser umzuwälzen sowie Schwebeteilchen mechanisch aus dem Wasser zu filtern. Regelmäßiges Mulmabsaugen, aber nicht den Bodengrund leersaugen, gehört zur allgemeinen Aquarienpflege, ob mit oder ohne HHM.


Viele Grüße Timo


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Zusammen,

het hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Stichlingen (Dreistachliger Stichling, _Gasterosteus aculeatus)_? 

Welchens Futter? 

Danke im Voraus,
Kretzer


----------



## Daniel78 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

...auch eine interessante Seite um sich zu informieren: 

http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Kannst fast nur mit Frostfutter füttern, das fressen sie aber sehr gut. Ist interessant denen zu zu schauen, allerdings fressen die Trottel immer den eigenen Nachwuchs


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



seele schrieb:


> Kannst fast nur mit Frostfutter füttern, das fressen sie aber sehr gut. Ist interessant denen zu zu schauen, allerdings fressen die Trottel immer den eigenen Nachwuchs



Danke für die Infos,

Frostfutter werd ich mir besorgen. Gibts sonst irgendwelche Alternativen (kleine Würmer, Ameisen...)?

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also ich hab immer asiatische Mückenlarven. Sind günstig und werden gefressen.


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin


Mulm ist wichtig nur wenige wissen das,und sehen Mulm als Optisches Probl.oder als gestörtes System im Aq.

Ich arbeiter ja nur mit HMF's in allen 30 Becken.

Auswaschen...etc. No Go,niemals nicht,einfach nur im Becken auskloppen und warten bis sich alles absetzt dann grob absaugen,aber niemals allen Mulm absaugen.

Hinterm HMF bildet sich meist eine dicke Mulmschicht,diese wird bei mir Niemals angerührt,nur wenn ich das Becken komplett neu mache,oder 1x im Jahr großen Putz mache.Und auch dann bleiben min 1-3 cm hinterm HMF bestehen.

Mache ich das Becken komplett neu sauge ich mir ein teil Mulm in einem Eimer,und wenn alles wieder sauber ist kommt der Mulm wieder rein.

Wenn ihr Filterschwatte auswascht....Niemals unter heißen Wasser,das beste ist Filterwatte.....im Aq Wasser auszuwaschen,also im eigenen Beckenwasser.Nur so zerstört ihr die wichtigen Baktos nicht.

Im Leitungswasser ist Chlor Flouride...etc.diese töten
eure Baktos.

Ein Becken mit gut eingelaufenen HMF = und der HMF brauch theoretissch das Becken nie verlassen.

Das thema ist nicht in 3min abgehandelt das alles zu erklären warum weshalb wieso würde hier alles sprengen.

Hinzu kommt es gibt Mulm-Anfechter,und Mulm-Vertreter ich gehöre zu letzteren gruppe in der Aq-Szene,aber wie gesagt das würde hier alles sprengen das komplett zu erklären,da müßt ihr euch mal schlau googeln. 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulm


Bilder = 1x Front HMF,seit 2 Jahren net ausgebaut undschon von Moosen Algen..... bewachsen,und der raum hinter diesem HMF. 


lg


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nabend,
Klasse Zusammenfassung!!
Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob das jemand lesen wird.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Bin auch kurz davor mir n Kaltwasseraquarium zuzulegen. Wollt mal fragen was da die Mindestgröße ist wenn man ein paar kleine Barsche und Weißfische da drinnen hält? Mein Dad hatte schon einige 300 und 500 Liter Salzwasseraquarien, wir sind also nich totale Anfänger 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Je größer das Becken desto besser fürs ganze Aq System.

Aber große Becken brauchen mehr Licht,mehr Wasser,hohe Umwälzung durch starke Pumpen,also auch mehr Stromkosten Wasserkosten.

In der Regel ab 100liter aufwärts,je größer desto besser natürlich,empfehlenswert sind aber ab 200liter oder mehr,Barsche brauchen viel Schwimmraum daher lieber größer statt zu wenig.



lg


----------



## Der Zuhörer (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hatte schon 2 Jahre eins, 375 Liter..
Barsche hatte ich lange drin, aber sie werden schnell nervig, weil sie immer nur fressen wollen und sobald sie einen sehen und einen kennen für den Rest des Tages 
Unruhe im Becken machen.. Immer nur fressen fressen..
Sie lernen schnell und wenn sie einen sehen geht das an der Scheibe hin und her, als wollten sie unbedingt zu einem hin..
Fressen ebem...
Ach ja, gefüttert habe ich immer mit Guppys und Bärblingen, Insekten und roten Mückenlarven.
Sie waren zu dritt und brauchten wie Gründler schon sagt viel Platz. Mein größter war 15 cm..
Grüße Olli


----------



## Angler@Rouven (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo liebe Aquarienfreunde,

Ich habe mich jetzt doch dazu entschieden mir ein Kaltwasseraquarium zu kaufen.

Ich möchte mir die Fische Bitterling, Elritze und Gebirgsharnischwels kaufen 

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob die Fische sich vertragen? also die selbe Themperatur brauchen ja alle so etwa 18-20grad, da ich im Keller wohne und es immer so 18-21 grad sind ist das kein Problem ausser im Winter halt da stelle ich das Aquarium in unsere Garage.

Könnt ihr mir noch besondere Pflanzen empfehlen und den Untergrung?

Mfg. Rouven


----------



## Roy Digerhund (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nochmal ein kurzes update zu den Blaualgen:
Bis jetzt ist alles super gelaufen. Keine Algen mehr und Pflanzen + Fischen geht´s wunderbar. Ich habe nach der Dunkelkur(1 Woche) an 2 Tagen ca 80% WW gemacht. Danke nochmals für die Hilfe.
Gruss ROY


----------



## exos80 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Angler@Rouven: 
- Elritzen hatte ich auch schon im Aquarium sind sehr schöne Tiere. Aber auch sehr lebendig und fressen sehr schnell und viel. Kann daztu führen, dass andere Fische im Aquarium nicht genügent Fressen abbekommen. Damit meine Bachschmerlen nicht verhungern, musste ich meine Elritzen zu den Sonnenbarschen und Katzenwelsen setzten - wo sie den anderen auch alles Weggefressen haben! (Ok gelegentlich haben sich die hungrigen Welse "gerächt" Jetzt schwimmen die Elritzen im Weiher. (Wo man sie leider in Ihrer Schönheit nicht so gut sehen kann)

- Bitterlinge: Hatte ich noch nicht. Sehr schöne Tiere. Mir persönlich wäre wichtig Europäische zu halten (Keine asiatischen andrehen lassen) 

- Gebirgsharnischwelse: Ich dachte ich mir auch immer, das die (theoretisch) perfekt zur Bekämpfung im Kaltwasser sind.  (Algen sind für mich der Hauptnachteil an der Kaltwasseraquaristik im Vergleich zum Warmwasser) Ich kann mich an Berichte im Internet erinnern, wo von extrem schwierig haltbaren "Kamaraden" berichtet wurde, die auch auch höhere Temperaturen bevorzugen! Stöber bitte selbst in bisschen im internet! Ich habe mal einen bei einen Händler (Baumarkt mit "besser anmutender"Zierfischabteilung) gesehen der mit Sonnenbarschen im Becken war. Der Preis wäre OK gewesen und ich habe schon überlegt... Jedoch war die Wassertemparatur in dem Becken relativ warm (vom fühlen an der Scheibe) und die Internetberichte  - da wollte ich es dem armen Kerl ersparen..
Normale Ancistrus sind auch nicht sonderbar Kälte robust - ich habe auch ein paar auf dem Gewissen (Asche auf mein Haupt)


----------



## exos80 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Kretzer83,

wie schon geschrieben. Dass Stichlinge an Flockenfutter gahen ist sehr unwahrscheinlicher. 
Daher Frostfutter (rote Mückenlarven etc.) und Lebendfutter: Tubifex (kann man auch im Winter kaufen, jedoch nicht nur Tubifex füttern) und beispielsweise Mückenlarven (schwarze bzw. weiße kann man im Sommer ganz einfach und in großen Mengen in Regentonnen ect.  fangen.

Wenn Du die Stichlinge mit schnellen Fressern hältst (Elritzen, etc.) ,obacht geben, dass sie genügend Futter abbekommen!

Die Vergesellschatfung von Stichlingen mit anderen Fischen ist eh heikel, da Stichlingen unter umständen ihre Mitbewohner attakieren. Ich hatte mal (fälschlicherweise nur) einen Stichling mit ein paar kleinen (ca. 2 cm großen) Weißfischen in einem 60er Becken. Der Stichling hat die Weißfische immer aktakiert, daher habe ich sie entfernt.

Mein Stichling ist leider relativ früh an Pünktchenkrankheit (Ichtio) verstorben. Die Tiere scheinen relativ empfindilch dafür zu sein (kann das jemand bestätigen??)


Wie willst Du Deine Stichlinge halten?
Ich würde ~5 Stichlinge in einem stark bepflanzten und verkrautetem Becken vorschlagen. Um deren Brutprlege schön beobachten zu können. Vielleicht sogar als Artbecken ohne weitere Fische.
(Hat jemand sonst Empfehlungen?)


----------



## entspannt (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe ein Aquarium zu verschenken. 1,2m x 0,6m x 0,5m
Das steht seit ein paar Monaten im Garten aufrecht damit kein Wasser reinläuft sonst veralgt es ja. Kann abgeholt werden in der nähe von Kerpen. Ihr könnt euch ja melden wenn ihr es wollt. Es sollte nur schnell abgeholt werden weil meine Eltern den Platz brauchen.


----------



## Angler@Rouven (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@exos80

Alles klar danke für die ausführliche Antwort 

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch ein Paar Fischarten empfehlen?

Gruß rouven


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



exos80 schrieb:


> Hallo Kretzer83,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben. Dass Stichlinge an Flockenfutter gahen ist sehr unwahrscheinlicher.
> Daher Frostfutter (rote Mückenlarven etc.) und Lebendfutter: Tubifex (kann man auch im Winter kaufen, jedoch nicht nur Tubifex füttern) und beispielsweise Mückenlarven (schwarze bzw. weiße kann man im Sommer ganz einfach und in großen Mengen in Regentonnen ect.  fangen.
> ...



Hallo exos und Danke für die Infos.

Ich habe schon gemerkt, dass es wohl Probleme geben wird.

Gefrohreren Zuckmücken frisst er, nur das machen natürlich leider auch die Barsche und Rotfedern (Rotaugen und Hasel kommen bald auch wieder rein)
Der Stichling geht zwar an das Flockenfutter und inhaliert es, spuckt es aber anschließend wieder aus. Ob er dabei auch Teile behällt kann ich nicht sagen.

Auf Dauer wird es mir aber zu stressig sein, immer gefrostetes Futter da zu haben und das dann an die Barshce und Weißfische zu fütter. (Die sollen gefälligst Flockenfutter und Mistwürmer fressen!!)

Pflanzen sind in dem AQ leider nicht drin, da die Rotfeder immer alles weghexeln.

Also ich werde evtl. mein zweites AQ aufbauen und nur mit Stichlingen, bzw. noch mit Fischen besetzen die sich gut vertragen. 

Der Stichling (männchen) ist auf jedenfall ein sehr schöner und interessant zu beobachtender Fisch. Ich hoffe ich muss mich nicht von ihm trennen. #c

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Reborn84 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein 100cm mal x Aquarium wo ich Köder fische drin halte. Und die halten sich bestens. Anfangs hab ich mir Sorgen gemacht. zwar nicht bei dem Temperaturausgleich sondern dem Futter. Hab dann verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert und bin letzendlich beim Schildkröten Futter gelandet. Zusätzlich kommen noch Mückenlarven dazu.  

Ich hab nebenher mal eine Kamera durchlaufen lassen nur um zu schauen wie sich die fische verhalten und dazu kann ich nur sagen: So wie sonst auch ^^. Erschüttert war ich aber das die Fische enormen Stress haben sobald ich die Fische fütter. Schwimmen wie Wild durch die Gegend. Also hab ich den vorderen Teil des Aquariums und die beide Seiten mit Folie beklebt und einen kleineren durchgehenden Streifen frei gelassen zum schauen. 

Desweiteren ist die Qualität des Wasser super. Nur wenn die Fische wie wild rumschwimmen wühlen die den Sand und allerei kleinere Partikel durch das Wasser und aus dem klaren Wasser wird es dann schon ne Zeit lang trüb. Ich verwende eine Mischung aus normalen Sand wie zb am Sandstrand und ein wenig Kies. Der Untergrund gefällt mir eben weil es eine Mischung ist. Ich mag dieses öde "nur Kies" oder Split ähnliches nicht. Was habt ihr den für Erfahrungen mit Untergründen gemacht? 

Zum Wasserwechsel: Ich habe das Aquarium ca etwas weniger als die hälfte mit Wasser gefüllt um eben den Trübheitsgrad entgegen zu wirken. Anfangs war das Aquarium sehr gefüllt bis oben hin ca 5 cm Luft zum Deckel. Den Wechsel mach ich einmal pro Woche 1/3 des Inhalts.

Meine Filterpumpe

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...70&bih=818&tbm=isch&ei=ujUMTomTBcbEsgaKjt3uDg

Mit der bin ich voll zufrieden. Hab zusätzlich noch eine Sauerstoffpume doch die scheint überflüssig zu sein. Da sich sehr viel Sauerstoff durch den Filterschlauch im Wasser sammelt. 


Zur Gestaltung ein paar Algen. Etwas größere natürliche Steine. 2 alte Holzstämme präpariert als Unterstände. Man könnte schon fast sagen ne Mischung aus Canyon und Sandstrand ^^. 



Zum Besatz im mom

Rotaugen, Barsche

Zu den Krankheiten kann ich nichts sagen. Die sind alle Top Fit. Und ich werde mit Sicherheit keine Chemie zur Wasserklärung oder anderweitiges dort reinschütten. 



Naja zu all die Meinungen von vielen anderen "ach Köderfische lassen sich nicht im aquarium halten" geb ich nichts mehr drauf. Man kann die auch längere Zeit dort drin hältern!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## deinosuchus (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Warum auch nicht? Wenn man die Lebensbedingungen des Köderfisches beachtet, ist das kein Problem. 

Meine Rotaugen und Rotfedern leben jetzt mehr als 2 Jahre bei mir (können auch schon 3 oder mehr sein... Alzheimer ) und sind gut drauf. Ein Teil ihres Wildverhaltens legen sie nie ab. So reagieren sie äußerst schreckhaft, wenn man sich plötzlich über das Becken beugt. Auch können sie hervorragend sehen und reagieren auf fremde Gegenstände mit Schwarmbildung bis zur Panik. War letztens krass, als ich aus dem Regenfaß schwarze Mückenlarven verfütterte. Die hab ich abgekeschert, mit klarem Wasser gespült und dann in eine braune, kleine Schüssel getan. Diese stellte ich an den Rand oben aufs Aqua auf einer der Versteifungen (Becken wird offen betrieben). Und schon wollten die nix mehr fressen, waren die totalen Angsthasen.

Ich hab dann auch das Zuviel an Mückenlarven eingefroren und dann mal die Eiswürfel verfüttert. Vor denen hatten sie auch erst Schiß, bis sie mitbekamen, was da raus rieselt. Da war dann schnell aus der Panik Freßhektik geworden.

Beim Saubermachen weichen sie meiner Hand weiträumig aus... aber Panik ist da eher seltener.
Die mit drin schwimmenden Bitterlinge verhalten sich übrigens total anders. Sie sind kaum schreckhaft und äußerst neugierig, etwa wie Buntbarsche. Dazu haben sie erstaunlich kräftiger Kiefer! Wenn ich mit dem Schlauch Mulm absauge, hängen die gern mal um mein Arm rum und zupfen an Haut und Haaren... und das zwickt stellenweise ganz schön 

Thema Pflanzen:
Alles weiche wird von Weißfischen gefressen. Je nach Härte der Pflanze bleibt diese verschont, wenn das übrige Futterangebot stimmt. Und an manchen gehen sie garnicht. In meinem Becken wachsen gut Cryptocorynen und ganz ok eine Echinodorus. Ein Javafarn wächst auc langsam vor sich hin. Anubias müßten auch gut wachsen können, die sind ja recht hart.
Aus meinen anderen Becken fütter ich immer wieder mal Javamoos. Das wird je nach Menge innrhalb einiger Tage aufgefressen.

Apropro Fressen:
Wer sein Becken offen betreibt, sollte a) keine Räuber mit halten. Die bringen die Weißfische zum Springen auf der Flucht, die leider oft dann auf dem Teppich endet. Und b) sollte man wissen, das Weißfische bei schwimmenden Futter die Angewohnheit haben, nach oben zu schwimmen, sich einen Brocken zu schnappen und dann mit einer blitzschnellen Körperdrehung samt Flucht wieder nach unten abzuhauen. Bei Fischen ab 10cm aufwärts (erst recht bei meinen 20ern) wird da schon mal Wasser aus den Becken befördert. Ich war auch durchaus schon mal selber gut naß 

Gruß...


----------



## Lenoc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Jo das mit dem Wasserspritzen kenn ich nur das ich nen 25er Döbel drin habe:q der Spritzt doch ganz schön ^^ dazu noch 3 Schleien, 2 Zwergwelse und noch ein 10cm Döbel#h


----------



## deinosuchus (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Die Schleien gefangen, oder wo gekauft?

Gruß...


----------



## Lenoc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Gefangen in einem See wo ein verbutteter bestand vorkommt. Hab natürlich gefragt ob ich die unter dem Schonmaß mitnehmen darf


----------



## omnimc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

ein kumpel hat einen wels von ca. 25cm in seinen becken der wächst aber nicht mehr weil er sich anpaßt. ist aber schon ein flußwels.


----------



## Lenoc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Einige meiner Fische sind auf der 181 und auf der 189 Seite zu sehen. Da hatte ich auch noch Kaulbarsche die leider verstorben sind


----------



## deinosuchus (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Omnimc, die Mär von dem sich dem Becken anpassenden Fisch ist wohl nicht auszurotten. Das der Wels nicht größer wird, liegt nicht daran, das er sich freiwillig seiner zu kleinen Behausung anpaßt... es ist vielmehr ein Kümmerwuchs, der durch Unterernährung oder andere nicht optimale Haltungsbedingungen zu stande kommt.

Schönes Gegenbeispiel: Vor 2 Jahren sammelte mein Sohn Fischbrut aus dem Kanal, die in einem 60l Becken landete. Man sollte meinen, die hatten Platz und wachsen schnell. Tja, nix ist... von ca. 12-15 Fischchen blieben 2 übrig, die erst sehr langsam wuchsen. Zu wenig Futter...
Dieses Jahr wurde vom Sohn gesammelte Fischbrut in einen Laichkasten gesetzt und wird alle 1-2 Tage gefüttert. Sie haben zum Teil in den wenigen Wochen ihre Größe schon verdoppelt.

Gruß...


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Wegen dem Thema Stichling:

Was der wohl auch gerne frisst ist Rogen.

Da ich alle paar Tage zum Felchenfischen rausfahre und die dan ganze Jahr Rogen im Bauch tragen (mal reifer mal jünger und somit auch kleiner) habe ich eine einfache Nahrungsquelle. Da werde einfach Portionen eingefrohren oder frisch gefüttert.

Außerdem stürzt er sich auch auf Mistwürmer. Sieht lustig aus wei er mit einem Barsch der etwa 4 mal so groß ist um einen Wurm kämpft^^

Für Notzeiten habe ich dann noch gefrohrene Zuckmückenlarven im Angebot.

Gruß Kretzer


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Moin

Leute ich hab hier mal was,lest euch bitte mal den trööt durch.

Es wird vermutet das er sich durch seine Aq's angesteckt hat.

http://www.garnelenforum.de/board/showthread.php?120422-Planarien-gefährlich-für-Mensch-und-Tier

Hier der gleiche User.

http://www.symptome.ch/vbboard/koennte-problem/92188-bitte-um-hilfe.html


Wer helfen kann kann dieses natürlich auch tun.

lg


----------



## carphunter-1993 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

servus,
ich wollte mir jetzt auch ein AQ machen mit einheimischen fischen... könnt ihr mal ein paar bilder von euren hochladen?
wollte mal ein paar fisch und pflanzen ideen...
danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Endmin (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey,
Also ich hab auch seit 3 Monaten ein Aquarium mit einheimischen Fischen. Genommen habe ich normale Aquarienpflanzen, und Fische: Döbel, Elritze und Steinbeißer. Zum Fressen schmeiß ich ab und zu kleine Frolicstückchen ein, da die Fische kein anderes Futter fressen.Habe viel ausprobiert, haben aber alles liegen gelassen. Hab um die 4 Döbel, 1 Elritze und 2 Steinbeißer. Wassertemp. bei 20°C! Nachteil: die Fische sind sehr schreckhaft und verstecken sich sobald sich irgendwas bewegt!
Was du fragen hast, einfach melden! 

(Bilder sind schon etwas älter)

gruß Tim


----------



## deinosuchus (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Carphunter, Bilder hab ich derzeit nicht... das Becken von Endmin find ich aber für heimische Arten auf die Dauer zu klein. Unter 200l sollte man nicht anfangen und da muß man sich dann schon auf Arten wie Bitterling, Gründling, Moderlischen etc. beschränken.

Bei mir lebt ein Schwarm Weißfische: Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güster / Brassen (so genau kann ich die beiden Arten immer noch nicht auseinander halten), Bitterlinge... und aus der Zoohandlung 3 Teichmuscheln. Es sind an sich anspruchslose Pfleglinge, die alles fressen, was nicht wegschwimmt. 

Was man wissen sollte: Rotaugen etc. holen sich Nahrung von der Oberfläche in einer schnellen Zuschnappbewegung. Bei meinen Becken schießen die bis zu 20cm großen Fische aus 30cm Wassertiefe (halbe Beckentiefe) an die Oberfläche, schnappen sich Futter und drehen auf der Schnelle um... machen das 8 Fische auf einmal, wird es naß  Mein Becken ist offen!

Tja, und die Bitterlinge haben mir gesagt: Wir wollen Grünzeug. Als sie das nicht bekamen, wurden halt die Pflanzen dezimiert. Es wird da fast alles gefressen! Also entweder für frische zarte Grünpflanzen sorgen (diese müssen unter Wasser stehen, schwimmenderer Salat wird nicht gefressen!) oder z.B. Grünfuttertabletten, die man an die Scheibe pappt.

Ich hatte auch schon Räuber... Barsche. Einer ging sogar an Teichtrockenfutter und wuchs entsprechend schnell. Am Ende wollen sie aber alle hin und wieder Fisch, was in einem Aquarium dazu führt das Rotaugen und Co. der Meinung sind fliegen zu können. Der Teppich ist aber kein Lebensraum für die. 
Alle größeren kann man eigentlich nur in Einzelhaltung pflegen.

Gruß...

Ps.: Weiß einer von Euch, von was sich die häufig hier vorkommenden amerkanischen Flußkrebse ernähren? Kann man die im Aqua halten?


----------



## rhinefisher (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi! Flußkrebse sind im Aquarium ziehmlich einfach zu halten.
Und fressen tun die fast alles - meine nahmen sogar Fleischwurst.. .
Petri


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Flußkrebse sind im Aquarium ziehmlich einfach zu halten.
> Und fressen tun die fast alles - meine nahmen sogar Fleischwurst.. .
> Petri


Ich dneke du meinst Kamberkrebse oder Signalkrebse?

Wie ist das im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen?


----------



## deinosuchus (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

@rhinefisher
Hast Du Erfahrungswerte, wie die sich gegenüber Fischen und Pflanzen benehmen?

@Kretzer83
Wenn Du Dein Aquarium nicht gerade auf einem Dachboden direkt unter einem Fenster stehen hast, dürften die Temperaturen nicht wesentlich drüber liegen, was ihnen auch im Fluß & Kanal passieren kann.
Zumal die Kamberkrebse als relativ unverwüstlich gelten. Die leben bei Sauerstoffarmut und Dreckbrühe immer noch... wie ich selbst noch aus Zeiten weiß, wo man z.B. im Teltowkanal nix mehr essen sollte

Gruß...


----------



## jkc (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi, bin zwar nicht rhinefischer, aber kann Dir dazu sagen, dass Krebse sehr gerne an Pflanzen rum rupfen! Dazu fressen sie alles was sie bekommen, auch Fische. In der Regel haben Fische, die einigermaßen fit sind, keine großen Probleme damit. Gründlinge waren da aber recht anfällig.

Grüße JK


----------



## carphunter-1993 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke für die schnellen antworten...könnte ich zeitweise in mein 260L AQ ein paar kleinere barsche halten also der größte dürfte so um die 7-9 cm sein und die anderen sind vllt so 5-6 cm.
Und noch ein paar rotaugen und rotfedern...achja wie siehts denn eigtl aus mit muscheln? die werden mir früher oder später weg sterben weil sie keine nahrung mehr haben oder is das falsch?
ich hatte nämlich eine in meinen kleinen gartenteich und die ist mir auch gestorben und das will ich denen nicht antun...


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ carphunter die Muscheln benötigen Plankton welches sie aus dem Wasser filtern. Dieses ist wohl durch künstliche Zugabe in einem Aquarium recht schwierig aber es gibt dahingehend Produkte. Ich kenne das aus von meiner Garnelenzucht.

Da es hier um Krebse geht würde ich gerne daruf hinweisen : http://garnelenklick.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=25591&highlight=Krebspest#post25591

Wen es interessiert, der kann gerne auch noch hier nachlesen : http://garnelenklick.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1610&pageNo=1&highlight=Krebspest

Mir liegt sehr viel daran, darauf hin zu weisen, denn es ist ein ernsthaftes und wirklich brisantes Thema!


----------



## Seele (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also meine Mupfel hat auch ohne Zusatzplankton prima furchen durch das Aqua gezogen. Schon genial wie weit die Viecher spazieren.


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Furchen ziehen heisst aber doch auch, dass die Muschel unterwegs ist vielleicht auf der Suche nach Nahrung?

Muscheln sind nicht so ganz einfach, auch der falsche Bodengrund (sollte optimal sandig sein um genau diese Bewegungen zu ermöglichen) ist oft der Grund dafür, dass es den Muscheln in Aquarien nicht so gut geht. 

Ich selbst hatte einige Muscheln in meinem Teich.Musste aber leider auch recht schnell den Tod feststellen. Danach habe ich den Muscheln das erspart. 

Wie die Tiere ohne die Symbiose mit dem Bitterling klar kommen konnte mir auch niemand sagen genau sagen,lediglich dass beide Parteien sich zur Vermehrung brauchen aber das war bereits bekannt. 
Ob das "tägliche" Leben der Muschel ohne Bitterlinge eingeschränkt wird oder ihr das gar nichts macht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> Ich selbst hatte einige Muscheln in meinem Teich.Musste aber leider auch recht schnell den Tod feststellen. Danach habe ich den Muscheln das erspart.



Wenn du den Tod feststellen kannst, dann bist du wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite und kannst die Abgänge entfernen.
Schlimmer ist es wenn man deren ableben nicht bemerkt, dann kann bei
einigen toten Exemplaren, auch gerne mal der Teich, oder auch das Aquarium umkippen!
Da kommt selbst bei nur wenigen toten Muscheln, einiges an sich zersetzender, hochgiftiger Biomasse zusammen und die Eigenart der Tierchen ist es nun mal relativ unauffällig zu sein, so dass es oft nicht auffällt wenn sie sterben.



> Ob das "tägliche" Leben der Muschel ohne Bitterlinge eingeschränkt wird  oder ihr das gar nichts macht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



Keine Angst die vermissen sich nicht, die Symbiose ist keine, da nur der 
Bitterling etwas davon hat und seine Eier geschützt in der Muschel herranreifen!

Taxidermist


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Taxidermist, da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, nach zu lesen ist es hier : http://www.fjls.de/1073.0.html


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@Fishhunter

Oh, da hast du recht und ich etwas dazu gelernt!

P.S.: Ich finde es gut, wie du versuchst die Leute hier für die Krebspestproblematik
zu interessieren.Seit diesem Garnelen/Krebshype in der Aquaristik besteht wieder erhöhte Gefahr, dass son paar Hirnis z.B. ihre Louisanaflusskrebse in die Natur entlassen

Taxidermist


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Taxidermist, danke!

Ja mir liegt es sehr auf dem Herzen, denn ich weiss was in Vergangenheit alles für Krebse in deutschen Gewässern ausgesetzt wurden und das es nur noch sehr wenige unserer Edelkrebse gibt, denn die rafft sofort die Krebspest dahin.

Wenn ich in Aquarienläden einen Marmorkrebs sehe (dieser vermehrt sich ungeschlechtlich) und dazu noch der Krebspestüberträger schlecht hin ist (durch seine schnelle Vermehrung), kommt es schonmal vor, dass ich sogar die Zooladenleitung darüber aufkläre. Die schauen dann ganz oft entgeistert und leisten meinem Rat folge den Krebs "zu entfernen". 
Allerdings NICHT durch den Porzellanexpress, denn dann hat man gar nichts gewonnen!


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



> schonmal vor, dass ich sogar die Zooladenleitung darüber aufkläre. Die  schauen dann ganz oft entgeistert und leisten meinem Rat folge den Krebs  "zu entfernen".



Ich habe vor kurzem für ein paar Monate in der Branche gearbeitet und
mach dir da mal keine zu großen Hoffnungen.
Erstens wissen(dies haben eher so einige Kunden) die oft nur rudimentär Bescheid über die Tierchen, die sie so handeln und zweitens glaub mal nicht, dass dort Gewissen in irgendeiner Form vorhanden ist, da geht es um Umsatz!

Taxidermist


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

@ Taxidermist, das galube ich gerne.
Mich beruhigt es aber schon ein wenig, wenn ich weiss, dass ich darauf hingewiesen und aufgeklärt habe. 
Ich schaue da nicht weg!


----------



## deinosuchus (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Mit Muscheln... ich sprech hier von den Teichmuscheln, die man im Frühsommer auch z.B. in den Baumarkt-Teichabteilungen kaufen kann, hab ich unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. In meinen Aquarien leben die Muscheln sehr dauerhaft. Im 576er sind drei große Teichmuscheln drin, die meist zur Hälfte im Boden stecken und das Wasser fleissig filtrieren. Scheinbar gibt es da genug Kleinviehzeug....
Das kleinste Becken mit Muschel ist ein 63er, in dem eine Teichmuschel schon seit Monaten lebt. 

Die gleichen Muscheln (zeitgleich gekauft) hab ich auch für meinen Gartenteich geholt. Aber dort starben sie alle (3 Stück) innerhalb einer Woche. Ich vermute, das ihnen der Faulschlamm am Teichboden überhaupt nicht gefällt.
Stirbt die Muschel, hat man irgendwann an der Oberfläche eine ziemlich großes, graues, schleimiges Etwas zu schwimmen... nicht sehr appetitlich anzusehen und stinkt ziemlich. Sollte man abfischen!

Gruß...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Zu den Muscheln;:
Ich habe jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr ca. 20-30 Dreikantmuscheln im Becken und die Verluste sind relativ gering. Fals eine Muschel draufgeht, kann man das sehr gut erkennen, soweit man noch weiss wo die Muscheln liegen. Ausserdem habe seit ca.2 Monaten 2 Kugelmuscheln, die wirklich sehr schön sind und nachts das gesamte Becken durchflügen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## carphunter-1993 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

servus,
kann mir jemand vllt sagen wo ich gründling, und ein paar kleine karpfen und schleien her bekommen...also nicht viele so 2-3 kleine schleien und 2-3 kleine karpfen...so circa 5-7 cm groß?
weil in der fischzucht muss man sicherlich mehrere kilo von dieser größe abnehmen oder?


----------



## Seele (16. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also wenn eine Fischzucht fragst und er hat die da, dann kriegst Denk ich schon welche. Kommt Natürlich auf die Zucht an. Am besten was in die Kaffeekasse und gut is.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. November 2011)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nabend,

Wenn der Fischzüchter ihm nach dem Hintergrund fragt und dieser wahrheitsgemäß vermittelt wird , sollte ihn der Züchter eigentlich vom Hof jagen.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

hi 

ich hab ein neues aquarium geschenkt bekommen und wollt mal fragen was ich da beachten muss, wenn ich einheimische fische einsetzen will. das becken hat ca. 120 liter. 

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Endmin (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich persönlich würde behaupten, dass 120 liter zu wenig sind, um die Fische vernünftig halten zu können. Einheimische Fische, brauchen aufjedenfall mehr Platz als Aquarienfische.
Hab das selber mal gesehen, wenn die wenig Platz haben, sind halbe durchgedreht und immer an den Scheiben hoch und runter geschwommen usw.

gruß Tim


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Endmin schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde behaupten, dass 120 liter zu wenig sind, um die Fische vernünftig halten zu können. Einheimische Fische, brauchen aufjedenfall mehr Platz als Aquarienfische.
> Hab das selber mal gesehen, wenn die wenig Platz haben, sind halbe durchgedreht und immer an den Scheiben hoch und runter geschwommen usw.
> 
> gruß Tim



Das sehe ich nicht so. Es gibt genügend einheimisch Fische, die sich dazu eignen. 

Ich habe ein 140 Liter AQ, und mache das nun schon mehrer Jahre.

Und Durchdrehen tun die nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mehr als sonstige in Gefangenschaft lebende Tiere.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

danke für die schnellen antworten.  ich probiers mal mit ein paar kleinen rotaugen/rotfedern. sollte ich aber merken, dass es ihnen schlecht geht werde ich sie natürlich freilassen.

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Lenoc (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Nim lieber Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge kleine Rotaugen gehen aber auch ^^ hab  zurzeit Goldfische, Karauschen und ne kleine Rotfeder drinne es kommen bald noch Moderlisle, Bitterlinge und Gründlinge hinzu |rolleyes

keine angst hab 500L ^^ 

Achso und nen kleinen Krebs Namens Günter:vik: hab ich auch noch drinne hab ihm mal das Leben gerettet und nu lebt er bei mir ^^


----------



## Lukasbrings (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallöchen,

ich hab auch seit etwa einem Monat ein Kaltwasserbecken am laufen.

Besatz ist im Moment mein Barsch Hasso ( 10cm ) mit 4 Rotaugen zwischen 7cm und 11 cm und seit heute 2 kleine rapfen und einen gründling.

ich denke , dass das bei 275 liter zu viel Besatz ist deswegen "schmeiße" ich denke ich noch ein rotauge raus .

Leider habe ich noch keine Pflanzen , da ich das Becken sehr spontan eingerichtet habe und meine Pumpe für 500l ausgelegt ist und mit so einem "Strömungsrohr " |supergri
genug Umwälzung da ist .

Jetzt meine Frage :
Kann ich auch einfach Warmwasserpflanzen nehmen ?
Deren optimal Temp. liegt ja meist zw. 18°C und 28°C
und mein Becken wird ja Raumtemperatur haben .
Müsste also klappen !
Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit diesen Moosbällen gemacht ?
Werden die nicht von den Rotaugen zerrupft ?

Eine letzte Frage:
wie füttert ihr die Rotaugen ? 
Mein Barsch nimmt die Würmer schon aus der Hand aber den Rotaugen lege ich immer ein halbes Frolic auf einen Weckglasdeckel (Fressnapf :m) weil Maden , Mais und kleine Würmer meist nicht direkt aufgenommen  werden und in meinem sehr groben Kies (10-20mm) verschwinden...


Haudi Lukas :g


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich hab auch seit etwa einem Monat ein Kaltwasserbecken am laufen.
> 
> ...


Hab da mal n Video auf ner FuF Dvd gesehen.Trotz genug Futter ham Rotaugen als auch Rotfedern den kompletten Pflanzenbewuchs bis auf den "stamm" abgefressen.


Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage:
> wie füttert ihr die Rotaugen ?
> Mein Barsch nimmt die Würmer schon aus der Hand aber den Rotaugen lege ich immer ein halbes Frolic auf einen Weckglasdeckel (Fressnapf :m) weil Maden , Mais und kleine Würmer meist nicht direkt aufgenommen  werden und in meinem sehr groben Kies (10-20mm) verschwinden...
> 
> ...



Flockenfutter bzw. Futtertapletten wie "normale" AQ-Fische auch


----------



## Lukasbrings (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Habt ihr demm dann überhaupt Pflanzen drin ?

Welche ?

Kann man das Problem vermeiden indem man auf andere Arten ausweicht ?


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich hab auch seit etwa einem Monat ein Kaltwasserbecken am laufen.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung ist das du den Barsch und den Gründling nicht sehr lange halten kannst. Hab ich mehrfach versucht, aber die sind immer relativ schnell eingegangen

Gruß

Holger


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Habt ihr demm dann überhaupt Pflanzen drin ?
> 
> Welche ?
> 
> Kann man das Problem vermeiden indem man auf andere Arten ausweicht ?



Planzen- oder Fischarten???
Ich glaub , dass es sich in dem Video um Wasserpest gehandelt hat.


----------



## Lukasbrings (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich dachte jetzt wenn ich die Rotaugen wieder aussetze und anstatt dessen andere "friedlichere" Arten einsetze das Problem umgehen kann .
Oder ichsetze grobe Pflanzen ein , wie Anubias Cryptocyryne oder halt Seerosen .
Aber besonders Valisnerien wollte ich einsetzen , da sie in meinem Fluss vorkommen und einen echten Djungel entstehen lassen .

Ich denke dass Tausendblatt Quellmoos und Wasserpest nur durch die feinen Blätter von den Rotaugen gefressen werden.

Ich setze eh alle drei Pflanzen ( Valisneria , Anubia und Cryptocoryme wendtii) ein und schaue was überlebt


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt wenn ich die Rotaugen wieder aussetze und anstatt dessen andere "friedlichere" Arten einsetze das Problem umgehen kann .
> Oder ichsetze grobe Pflanzen ein , wie Anubias Cryptocyryne oder halt Seerosen .
> Aber besonders Valisnerien wollte ich einsetzen , da sie in meinem Fluss vorkommen und einen echten Djungel entstehen lassen .
> 
> ...



Sowohl Anubias Cryptocyryne als auch die Valisnerien sind nicht Rotaugen bzw. Zierfischtauglich.
Bei meinen Rotaugen standen nurnoch Stängel .
Ich würde Seerosen nehmen.
Bin aber mal gespannt ob deine Fressmaschinen(  ) sie in Frieden lassen.


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo

Ich füttere meine Rotaugen,Döbel,Rapfen und Schneider mit Teich Flocken Futter(Goldfischfutter),ist ähnlich wie Normales Flockenfutter für Warmwasserfische.Ein Metallpanzer Wels ist auch noch drin ,musste ca. 9-10 Jahre sein.
Maden oder Würmer gibt es als "Leckerli" zwischen durch.

Mein Becken (200l)war erst ein Warmwasser und hatte dementsprechende Pflanzen.(z.b.Amazonas,Cryptocoryne usw.)Die sind noch vorhanden, nach 5 Jahren Kaltwasser. Dazu habe ich einfach einige Wasserpflanzen aus unseren Vereinsteichen gepflanzt. Hat man oft genug als Beifang.:q


Mfg
Alex


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hornkraut ist auch net schlecht!
Aber schau mal hier:
http://www.gasterosteus.de/Jugend/Kaltwasserbecken/Kaltwasserbecken.html
des war ein Projekt in meinem Verein. ein 1000L Kaltwasser Becken.
Da das mit den Pflanzen rel. schwer ist. habe wir eine besonders schöne Rückwand gefertigt ....
Diese ersetzt eigentlich schon fast jede weitere Einrichtung


----------



## Lukasbrings (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hat denn jemand Pflanzen drinne die verschont werden ausser seerosen ?

und wie läuft das mit seerosen ? sind die schwer zu halten ? machen die das becken nicht sehr dunkel ?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Hornkraut ist auch net schlecht!
> Aber schau mal hier:
> http://www.gasterosteus.de/Jugend/Kaltwasserbecken/Kaltwasserbecken.html
> des war ein Projekt in meinem Verein. ein 1000L Kaltwasser Becken.
> ...


Das ist ne schöne Rückwand. Pflanzen im AQ ersetzt das aber bei weitem nicht... Da würde ich mich noch ein bisschen intensiver mit beschäftigen.
Und Hornkraut ist die schlechteste Pflanze, wenn du Fische im AQ hast, die gerne Pflanzen fressen. Es bildet keine Wurzeln und wird andauernd aus dem Bodengrund gerissen.
Wasserpest ist da schon wesentlich besser geeignet.
Gruss ROY


----------



## CarpCrakc (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Das ist ne schöne Rückwand. Pflanzen im AQ ersetzt das aber bei weitem nicht... Da würde ich mich noch ein bisschen intensiver mit beschäftigen.
> Und Hornkraut ist die schlechteste Pflanze, wenn du Fische im AQ hast, die gerne Pflanzen fressen. Es bildet keine Wurzeln und wird andauernd aus dem Bodengrund gerissen.
> Wasserpest ist da schon wesentlich besser geeignet.
> Gruss ROY



Wasserpest wurde bei mir ständig rausgerissen.
Alle paar Tage schwammen die Pflanzen an der Obefläche


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Am Wochenende kommt mein 120er Becken, mal sehen was reinkommt. Hatte an 3-4 5cm Barsche gedacht, welche ende Dezember dann in ein 350l Becken wandern, das 120er wird dann zur Futterfischzucht genutzt.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hey liebe Aquariumgemeinschaft!
Ich habe ein kleines großes Problem mit meinem Kaltwasseraquarium.
Ich habe ein Becken mit 200L. Darin schwimmen gerade ein aal (40cm) 3 kleine Rotaugen, 2 kleine Barsche und ein paar "Dicköpfe" und ein paar kleine Groppen.

Vor einer Woche verschwand eine Groppe... und der Aal hat einen ziemlich dicken Bauch bekommen. 
In den letzen paar Tagen konnte man mehr und mehr 2 "Beulen" kurz hinter dem Kiemenapparat sehen. 
Diese Beulen wurden größer und wurden von derFarbe her Rot.
Als ich heute ein bisschen genauer geschaut habe, hab ich festgestellt das diese "Beulen" sich geöffnet haben und dunkle Fäden aus dem Aal schauen. 
Könnte das ein Wurmbefall sein oder könnte das von den Spitzen an den Kiemen der Groppe kommen?
Desweiteren bilden sich vorne auf der schnautze kleine Weoße Pünktchen aus. Die kenne ich nur von Warmwasserfischen (Pünktchenkrankheit). Könnte derAal zusätzlich damit auch Probleme bekommen?

Hoffentlich kann jemand helfen!


----------



## Lukasbrings (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich hatte auch die Pünktchenkrankheit im Becken. 
Befallen waren NUR die Rotaugen. 
Hab das mit Breitbandmedikamenten , die ich noch vom ZierfischAQ habe und schon 2 jahre im Schrenk stehen , behandelt. Ist nach 3 Tagen damit weggegangen. 
Wie das mit dem Aalfons ist weiß ich nicht hört sich aber echt fies an...


----------



## Phoenix-mk (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Ich habe heute Antimaladin zugegeben. 50 gramm waren für 250 liter. ich habe ca 25 zugeführt und will die Reaktion bis übermorgen abwarten. Wenn dann keine Besserung eintritt werde ich nochmal 10 gramm ins Aquarium einbringen.


----------



## Lukasbrings (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Und ? was sagt der Aal ?


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Phoenix-mk schrieb:


> Hey liebe Aquariumgemeinschaft!
> Ich habe ein kleines großes Problem mit meinem Kaltwasseraquarium.
> Ich habe ein Becken mit 200L. Darin schwimmen gerade ein aal (40cm) 3 kleine Rotaugen, 2 kleine Barsche und ein paar "Dicköpfe" und ein paar kleine Groppen.
> 
> ...



hi, sah das so ähnlich wie bei diesem getöteten Aal aus?

http://*ih.us/a/img191/1268/47674449.jpg


----------



## Phoenix-mk (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

So anbei hab ich 2 Fotos die ich gerade gemacht habe.
Die Püntkchenkrankheit scheint abgeklungen zu sein. Was bleibt aber sind diese "Löcher" und wenn man den Aal an der Stelle anfasst merkt man das dort ein etwas dickerer "knubbel" im Tier ist.
Ich möchte ihn eigentlich ungern erlösen... 
Wegen der Medikation würde ich ihn jetzt nicht essen.

Und Aale sind hart im nehmen...


----------



## de la kruse (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi Leute , habe hier noch ein Becken mit unterschrank stehn . das Becken ist ne sonderform , hat ca. 140 L . Das Becken würde von Dupla damals  zu einer Messe gebaut. Hat einer Interesse ?? mache morgen mal ein paar Fotos. MfG De la Kruse


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Phoenix-mk schrieb:


> So anbei hab ich 2 Fotos die ich gerade gemacht habe.



Ich tippe ja schwer auf die Lochkrankheit, welcher häufig eine andere Infektion hervorgeht (wie z.B. deine Pünktchenkrankheit). Oftmals ist die Lochkrankheit auch eine Folge von Vitaminmangel oder von einer vorhergegangenen Krankheit, wodurch die Tire geschwächt sind. 

Gruß

wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Bobster (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/204-das-mueritzeum-in-waren-die-heimische-unterwasserwelt-hinter-glas


----------



## joerg3355 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hallo Leute
Ich habe schon seid längerem ein Kaltwasseraquarium für meine Köderfische.
Es ist ein 380 L Eckbecken mit Innenfilter (überdimensioniert mit Ausgang im oberen viertel, damit sich auch die Fische in die Strömung stellen können wenn sie wollen) Zusätzlich zur normalen Sauerstoffpumpe habe ich noch eine zweite in den Ausgang des Filters angeschlossen. Als Besatz sind momentan 6 Döbel, 4 Hasel, 1 Aal (40 cm), 1 Barsch (35 cm), 1 Teichmuschel, 1 amerikanischen Flußkrebs und ein Hecht von ca 40 cm. Den Hecht hatte ich im Sommer auf eine Made gefangen. Das ist eine richtige Fressmaschine und wird im Frühjahr seine Freiheit wiederbekommen. Die Fische lassen sich ohne Probleme halten, bis jetzt ist noch keiner gestorben. Fast ... . Wenn ich einen Gründling einsetze, verendet er leider nach ein bis zwei Tagen. Vielleicht kann mir einer sagen woran es liegen könnte. Anbei ein Foto von den größeren Räubern.   LG


----------



## deinosuchus (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Hi!

Bei dem Besatz? Es könnte schlicht und einfach Stress sein! 
Übrigens: Keine Gründlinge aus unserem Gewässern bitte, die stehen unter Schutz!

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist auch ein zu großer Unterschied in der Wasserchemie zwischen dem letzten Aufenthaltsortes des Gründlings und Deinem Aquarium.

Gruß...


----------



## joerg3355 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Auch alleine halten sie sich nicht. Die Räuber sind erst viel später hinein gekommen.   ... Gründlinge können auch eine Plage sein. Wenn ich auf Rotaugen gehe, sind an vielen Stellen die Gründlinge schneller am Haken wie die Rotaugen.  :-(


----------



## Lukasbrings (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Also mein Grüblndling hat sich duper in die Gruppe aus 4 rotaugen einem döbel und einem Rapfen integriert frisst alles was er kriegt und ist schon drei monate drin.

Ein Problem habe ich aber auch...
mein kleiner Barsch (10cm) war immer ganz nett zu den anderen Fischen auch zu dem Döbel , dem kleinsten von allen (7cm), 
aber seit neuhestem greuft er die Rotaugen an und scheucht sie auseinander..
am futterangebot liegt es nicht !

hat er vielleicht einfach langeweile ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich aber auch...
> mein kleiner Barsch (10cm) war immer ganz nett zu den anderen Fischen auch zu dem Döbel , dem kleinsten von allen (7cm),
> aber seit neuhestem greuft er die Rotaugen an und scheucht sie auseinander..
> am futterangebot liegt es nicht !
> ...



Nein er geht seinem natürlichen Instinkt nach! Und das ist nunmal das Jagen und Fressen von Kleinfischen!


----------



## Kalunga (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*



joerg3355 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich habe schon seid längerem ein Kaltwasseraquarium für meine Köderfische.
> Es ist ein 380 L Eckbecken mit Innenfilter (überdimensioniert mit Ausgang im oberen viertel, damit sich auch die Fische in die Strömung stellen können wenn sie wollen) Zusätzlich zur normalen Sauerstoffpumpe habe ich noch eine zweite in den Ausgang des Filters angeschlossen. Als Besatz sind momentan 6 Döbel, 4 Hasel, 1 Aal (40 cm), 1 Barsch (35 cm), 1 Teichmuschel, 1 amerikanischen Flußkrebs und ein Hecht von ca 40 cm. Den Hecht hatte ich im Sommer auf eine Made gefangen. Das ist eine richtige Fressmaschine und wird im Frühjahr seine Freiheit wiederbekommen. Die Fische lassen sich ohne Probleme halten, bis jetzt ist noch keiner gestorben. Fast ... . Wenn ich einen Gründling einsetze, verendet er leider nach ein bis zwei Tagen. Vielleicht kann mir einer sagen woran es liegen könnte. Anbei ein Foto von den größeren Räubern.   LG



Werden die Fische temporal in diesem Becken gehalten? Auf Dauer wäre dieses Becken eindeutig zu klein für den Bestand!

MfG


----------



## joerg3355 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aquarium mit EINHEIMISCHEN Fischen*

Die Räuber kommen im Frühjahr wieder raus. Die anderen Fische bleiben bis sie zu groß werden. Sie haben sich an das ganz normale Teichfutter gewöhnnt.  LG


----------

